# A good film you watched recently?



## UKWolverine

Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?

Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


----------



## The Chauffeur

Mr & Mrs Weeman :thumb:


----------



## launish116

man on fire


----------



## hungryshark

Watched "The Ugly Truth" this week with the mrs it wasn't bad for a comedy/chick flick... i'm waiting for "Inglorious Basterds"..


----------



## vrmfp

The Perfect Getaway.... really good thriller, with some good action at the end..


----------



## evad

Just, finally, watched ali - wasnt impressed and a bit devo'd to be honest


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah looking forward to getting to see Inglorious, also District 9 is supposed to be great. Thanks for the tip vrmfp, will check out The Perfect Getaway.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

watchmen?


----------



## UKWolverine

Yeah I liked Watchmen, saw it in the Cinema when it came out


----------



## EDDIE.H

Taken - starring liam nielson canny good like


----------



## hungryshark

EDDIE.H said:


> Taken - starring liam nielson canny good like


x2...i forgot about this one watched it the other week and it's a top film:thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta

Watched a great chinese film the other day called Assembly.....true story set in the civil war and the effects were like those in saving private ryan..........absoutely top film


----------



## Greybones

I watched a German film called "The Experiment" last week. It's a really good thriller based on the Standford Prison Experiment.

I also just finished watching "Let the Right One In", it's one of the best films I've seen in ages, definitely worth getting.


----------



## Inked

*Last house on the left*

*one of the best i seen*

*thats the remake version *

*5**


----------



## Zara-Leoni

EDDIE.H said:


> Taken - starring liam nielson canny good like


Mate was telling me about this the other day... think will try get hold of it.

Last 2 dvd's I bought (last week) were football factory (I know.... years behind but I'd never seen it  ) and City Rats... purely because its Danny Dyer and Tamer Hassan in it as well. Ok film but not really a "feel good" movie lol...


----------



## EDDIE.H

Inked said:


> *Last house on the left*
> 
> *one of the best i seen*
> 
> *thats the remake version *
> 
> *5**


watched that last week enjoyed it, defo worth watching


----------



## RedKola

The Holiday - Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jude Law and Jack Black

'Tis was a good film - I cried!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> The Holiday - Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jude Law and Jack Black
> 
> 'Tis was a good film - I cried!


Never heard of it?

Favourites in recent years (aside from the big obvious ones):

1. The Notebook (yes... that again... right now a certain person is rolling their eyes :tongue: )

2. The Business

3. Goodbye Bafana


----------



## silver-nitrate

Eagle Eye is a good action movie and Taken is excellent


----------



## hungryshark

just watching a film now called "The Ferryman" with Tamer Hassan..it's a horror but fairly good


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hungryshark said:


> just watching a film now called "The Ferryman" *with Tamer Hassan*..it's a horror but fairly good


Mmmmmm :wub:

hehe...


----------



## Nathrakh

Watched Frost vs. Nixon yesterday - no action (obviously) but brilliant film.


----------



## Heineken

Been watching a bit of my childhood faves recently

The Crow (amazing film starring Bruce Lee's late son, he died during filming which is a complete sh*tter!)

No Escape

Platoon

Escape From New York

Animal House


----------



## bigbob33

The horsemen is a good film and red mist.


----------



## StJocKIII

The lives of others


----------



## Ardasnails

Ive spent £2000 on dvds so i could defo help here

just bought knowing with nicolas cage, that was a good action one but a bit weird,

I watched armageddon again the other day if u havent seen that then u have to watch it, its legendary, if your goin to the cinema to watch one then i recommend transformers 2 i love the transformers films and i cannot fault micheal bays special effects in both films, if u want a list of good films let me know


----------



## BigDom86

just been watching old films recently, like all the aliens films and predators. also the old dawn of the dead, day of the dead etc as i like zombie films.

cant beat the old gangster films too, casino, carlitos way, scarface, goodfellas etc, once upon a time in new york is good but fookin long and way too much rápe in it.

might watch The Hurt Locker now as i quite like army films


----------



## SOUTHMAN

Eastern Promises, saw it last night its pretty decent!

Body of lies is good.

I also watched Pirates of the caribbean 3 last night, havent seen 2 yet lol i think i need too.

anyone seen robot jocks or arena?


----------



## gerg

not really an action thriller, but the last film I watched was The Fountain. One of those films that really makes you think afterwards.


----------



## fitrut

EDDIE.H said:


> watched that last week enjoyed it, defo worth watching


 

id never watch this again

dont really understand how people can enjoy watching so cruel movies :/


----------



## fitrut

hungryshark said:


> Watched "The Ugly Truth" this week with the mrs it wasn't bad for a comedy/chick flick... i'm waiting for "Inglorious Basterds"..


best for a comedy would be "Hangover" 

saw "The Ugly Truth" good enough


----------



## strange_days

vrmfp said:


> The Perfect Getaway.... really good thriller, with some good action at the end..


Seconded. Also, watched Gran Torino recently, loved it !


----------



## UKWolverine

Thanks for the tips guys lots for me to check out.


----------



## BigDom86

anymore?


----------



## rodrigo

the hangover LMAO great comedy


----------



## UKWolverine

Watched "State of Play" last night was a good political type thriller, thought Russell Crowe was very good in it.

You should watch The Hurt Locker BigDom it's awesome, so realistic and suspenseful I was glued to the screen, especially the sniper scene. Best war film since Platoon for me.


----------



## hoggig

Zara-Leoni said:


> Never heard of it?
> 
> Favourites in recent years (aside from the big obvious ones):
> 
> 1. The Notebook (yes... that again... right now a certain person is rolling their eyes :tongue: )


That film was bad enough the first time round, on PCT/Clomid I think I'd top myself.


----------



## BigDom86

UKWolverine said:


> Watched "State of Play" last night was a good political type thriller, thought Russell Crowe was very good in it.
> 
> You should watch The Hurt Locker BigDom it's awesome, so realistic and suspenseful I was glued to the screen, especially the sniper scene. Best war film since Platoon for me.


i watched the hurtlocker mate, very good film 

i actually watched a film today ive always meant to watch but never got round to it, and that was The Island, was very good, give it 8/10

ay look into state of play, might watch gladiator in a bit though


----------



## StJocKIII

I'm watching Valkyrie as we speak, loving the nazis straight out of Eton and Orange county

........


----------



## BigDom86

yeah valkyrie is good film. if you like it try downfall aswell

just watched sixth sense, havnt seen it in years. great film


----------



## StJocKIII

BigDom86 said:


> yeah valkyrie is good film. if you like it try downfall aswell
> 
> just watched sixth sense, havnt seen it in years. great film


I was being facetious, Downfall is brilliant though.

I saw Inglourious Basterds on Saturday too, amazing film. Should definitely go and see it at the cinema


----------



## BigDom86

what is inglorious bastards?

another nazi film thats good is american history x


----------



## StJocKIII

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0361748/

New Tarantino film, very funny/intense. Christopher Waltz is brilliant


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Agree with the hangover,one of the funniest ive seen this year. I watched a good film the other nite...The life of david gale i think it was called,kevin spacey was superb in it...check it out.


----------



## new_toys

"I love you man"

Watched this with my housemates last week and we were all in hysterics tis truly a great but rather cheesy comedy. Highly recommended and you can never go wrong with any of the lords of the rings!!! yes I am a geek at heart


----------



## UKWolverine

Nathrakh said:


> Watched Frost vs. Nixon yesterday - no action (obviously) but brilliant film.


Just watched Frost/Nixon great film, very well acted.


----------



## SK-XO

Lesbian Vampire Killers is quite good ha.


----------



## Ironclad

Watchmen, liked it alot. Very long film mind, needs a large tub of phish food :whistling:

I'll report back tomorrow on Inglorious Basterds, off to the late showing.


----------



## lshannon41

If you watch scarface before you go to the gym you testosterone levels should be nice and high. :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

*3:10 to Yuma* - Christian Bale and Russel Crowe - Great film, really enjoyed it! 

*As good as it gets* - Jack Nicholson, Helen Hunt, Cuba Gooding Jnr and Greg Kinnear. Really funny and sad in parts but it gets a big :thumb: from me!

*Somethings Gotta give* - Jack Nicholson, Keanu Reeves and Diane Keaton.

Loved this film too, really funny!


----------



## UKWolverine

Watched Inglorious Basterds last night was very impressed.

3:10 to Yuma is great RedKola, I must admit I like the Jack Nicholson films as well, especially as good as it gets.


----------



## Patch

watched 17 again with the kids...was alright for a cheesy pile of sh1te.


----------



## UKWolverine

Watched Gran Torino last night, thought it was great.


----------



## BigDom86

may watch gran torino. what kind of film is it?


----------



## UKWolverine

Clint Eastwood, it's a "rights of passage" type film, I thought it was very good.


----------



## RedKola

Has anyone seen No country for old men?  I have got it to watch tonight, so any reviews good or bad would be grateful!


----------



## IanStu

RedKola said:


> Has anyone seen No country for old men?  I have got it to watch tonight, so any reviews good or bad would be grateful!


Its OK....my wife didnt like it.....bit strange but def watchable...dont think it was worth all the awards it won.


----------



## frowningbudda

RedKola said:


> Has anyone seen No country for old men?  I have got it to watch tonight, so any reviews good or bad would be grateful!


Really slow burning, with loads of suspense.

I really liked it, my mates didnt.

The last scene with Tommy Lee Jones is epic.


----------



## UKWolverine

RedKola said:


> Has anyone seen No country for old men?  I have got it to watch tonight, so any reviews good or bad would be grateful!


I liked it, some good tension throughout and some great performances. Bit of a film buffs film.


----------



## RedKola

Thanks guys!  I'll give it a shot anyways! 

I watched The Lake House the other night with Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves - another great film! Even Rs007 liked it which is strange considering it was kinda soppy! :lol:


----------



## manson

District 9 I thought was a great change, the americans didnt save us all  The other half hated it though, def not for the kids. 9/10

Synopsis contains full details of the film Inc spoilers!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1136608/synopsis

G-Force = pants

Time Tavellers wife = pants (chick flick)

Aliens in the attic = Funny but for kids

Ice Age 3 = funny but for the kids and the mrs

last watched kill bill 1+2 bluray HD gore


----------



## RedKola

I *LOVED* Aliens in the Attic! :lol: I never laughed so hard at a kids film in all my life! :lol:


----------



## Nelson

Give "Beyond Borders" a go...Much better than you think it's going to be...:cool: More action then I expected.

Jolie is outstanding...!!!

Edit - Also give "The Reader" ago.


----------



## adesign

Defiance was epic.

Just watched the Notebook, pretty old but made my eyes water :lol:

About to watch the Pianist now.


----------



## UKWolverine

Just watched Defiance, good tip there adesign, was quite moved by it.


----------



## Round-2

2 for the ladies

Lakehouse

50 first dates

1 for the guys

x-men origins wolverine


----------



## new_toys

Fracture with good old Mr Hopkins. Brilliant film well worth a watch.


----------



## Robsta

new_toys said:


> Fracture with good old Mr Hopkins. Brilliant film well worth a watch.


one of my fav films.....utterly brilliant, as is nearly everything with hopkins in....

One of my all time fav films is with him.....Legends of the Fall


----------



## UKWolverine

Ah man yeah "Legends of the Fall" fantastic film, think I may watch that again tonight. Cheers for the reminder.


----------



## MissBC

DB took me up the 'Wrong Turn" last night and OMFG its RANK

hahahahahaha ewwwwwwwwwwww dont watch it hahahahahaha


----------



## SOUTHMAN

taken - mint film


----------



## synthasize

although the plot is virtually non-existent, Rambo 4 on blu ray and with some serious surround sound is one of the most intense action films ive ever seen, and you get to see stallon putting all that hgh to good use!


----------



## Jimmy1

MissBC said:


> DB took me up the 'Wrong Turn" last night and OMFG its RANK
> 
> hahahahahaha ewwwwwwwwwwww dont watch it hahahahahaha


errrrm

how nice of you to let us all know


----------



## MissBC

Jimmy said:


> errrrm
> 
> how nice of you to let us all know


il have u know i didnt write that ggggggrrrrrrr


----------



## MissBC

MissBC said:


> DB took me up the 'Wrong Turn" last night and OMFG its RANK
> 
> hahahahahaha ewwwwwwwwwwww dont watch it hahahahahaha


been there done that and its not rank

hahahahahahahahahaha

RObsta your such a funny man :laugh:


----------



## McQueen

The taking of pelham 123 and public enermys 2x good films imo


----------



## Guest

I am going to get flamed for this I already know:laugh:

Watched the movie "Twilight" last night and actually enjoyed it

***bring on the flame throwers


----------



## winger

ZEUS said:


> I am going to get flamed for this I already know:laugh:
> 
> Watched the movie "Twilight" last night and actually enjoyed it
> 
> ***bring on the flame throwers


I liked it too, but I took my wife so I had to like that chick flick..he he he.


----------



## Olympus

I watched Training Day with Denzel Washington the other day (no pun intended) - found it pretty good. Or other good Denzel movies I would recommend:

Man On Fire - revenge is a dish best served cold ...

Inside Man - not really a thriller/action movie - more a heist - but worth watching.

Cheers

Olympus


----------



## winger

Olympus said:


> I watched Training Day with Denzel Washington the other day (no pun intended) - found it pretty good. Or other good Denzel movies I would recommend:
> 
> Man On Fire - revenge is a dish best served cold ...
> 
> Inside Man - not really a thriller/action movie - more a heist - but worth watching.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Olympus


Loved them all. What is your favorite of all time movie?


----------



## big_jim_87

mumamia!


----------



## big_jim_87

hair spray!


----------



## winger

LOL, that is soo funny. Have you seen Confessions of a shopaholic?



<div class=


----------



## big_jim_87

lol no not *yet* lol


----------



## winger

I have another one that actually is pretty good and a feel good movie.

YouTube - The Ugly Truth - Official Trailer.


----------



## Jimmy1

MissBC said:


> il have u know i didnt write that ggggggrrrrrrr


oh i see

didnt think you would post something so crass


----------



## Hobbit JT

The Hangover

I love you Man

Taking Pelham 1.23

DONT SEE Gi Joe its sh1t!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbit JT

oh and Star Whores Trilogy Boxset. Better than Star Wars


----------



## RedKola

ZEUS said:


> I am going to get flamed for this I already know:laugh:
> 
> Watched the movie "Twilight" last night and actually enjoyed it
> 
> ***bring on the flame throwers


Woohoo!  Someone else who actually likes Twilight! :lol:


----------



## Slamdog

RedKola said:


> Woohoo!  Someone else who actually likes Twilight! :lol:


just thinking about putting it on instead of the shyte itv are showing at the moment.


----------



## hamsternuts

watchmen, brilliant, superhero stuff, costumes, and just enough sauciness for a [email protected]


----------



## sam2012

ZEUS said:


> I am going to get flamed for this I already know:laugh:
> 
> Watched the movie "Twilight" last night and actually enjoyed it
> 
> ***bring on the flame throwers


pmsl :lol: wasnt a fan of twilight myself but if you like that m8 watch a film called "let the right one in" its kinda similiar storyline but it alot darker and for adults. Its also probs one of the best films ive seen in ages


----------



## Slamdog

BADASSMASS said:


> pmsl :lol: wasnt a fan of twilight myself but if you like that m8 watch a film called "let the right one in" its kinda similiar storyline but it alot darker and for adults. Its also probs one of the best films ive seen in ages


it was a great film....


----------



## 54und3r5

The guardian (with ashton kutcher) is a personal favourite of mine


----------



## BigMutha

'District 9' is really good,not out in the UK yet but I recommend you all see that,it's pretty much spot on how our governments etc would react if that situation ever happened,corrupt bastards!

'Perfect Getaway' was good also,good twist.

'Taken' yeah that was a decent action flick.

'Terminator Salvation' was a disappointment,crap compared to the previous ones.

'State of Play' is a decent thriller

'The International' was also a good film

If you wanna see a good comedy then 'The Hangover' is very good almost as my comedy fav 'The 40 year old Virgin'

'Transformers 2' I didn't think much of.

'Last house on the Left' was nothing special

'Drag me to Hell' not much good

I've seen most so if you want input on any particular one then just ask.

As for a good series,True Blood is on it's second season now and is good,Blood,Sex,Violence....Nice


----------



## fitrut

funniest sitcom


----------



## TaintedSoul

Just watched Crank 2. What a pile of sh!t. I expected so much more from the movie but at one stage I thought I was watching "Team America" rather than the sequel to Crank.

I really enjoyed the first one... somehow they hired some fvcking acid head to write the second script and got it all wrong!!

**rant over**


----------



## BigMutha

TaintedSoul said:


> Just watched Crank 2. What a pile of sh!t. I expected so much more from the movie but at one stage I thought I was watching "Team America" rather than the sequel to Crank.
> 
> I really enjoyed the first one... somehow they hired some fvcking acid head to write the second script and got it all wrong!!
> 
> **rant over**


Lol I concur Crank 2 High Voltage was one of the worst movies I've ever scene,WTF was up with the electric pylon fenced off area fight scene:confused1: The actors changed into big giant Monsters in costumes that were made by a 2 year old,actually that's unfair on 2 year olds!!! Very Dire film


----------



## BigMutha

I too recommend 'Gran Torino',good film,Clint never let's us down :thumb:


----------



## winger

I loved all the Alien movies, Predator and the Blade movies. Notice I like action..lol


----------



## TaintedSoul

BigMutha said:


> Lol I concur Crank 2 High Voltage was one of the worst movies I've ever scene,*WTF was up with the electric pylon fenced off area fight scene* :confused1: The actors changed into big giant Monsters in costumes that were made by a 2 year old,actually that's unfair on 2 year olds!!! Very Dire film


That's the part I was talking. It was at this point I sat there going WTF... Why!!! WHy go and ruin a perfectly good movie!!

The other bits were slightly tarintino I thought just not as good. Think without Jason Stratham this would have tanked badly!!


----------



## BigMutha

Lol,yeah I agree TaintedSoul,your comment before on an Acid Head writing the script is very apt! Personally I think the whole F*****g film crew includin the actors and Director were trippin there nuts off!! What about the Shagging on the Racecourse track scene with all the crowd cheering WTF:confused1:


----------



## winger

BigMutha said:


> Lol,yeah I agree TaintedSoul,your comment before on an Acid Head writing the script is very apt! Personally I think the whole F*****g film crew includin the actors and Director were trippin there nuts off!! What about the Shagging on the Racecourse track scene with all the crowd cheering WTF:confused1:


Well they had to one up the first Crank when he was boning the bird in front of the bus.

Transporter 1 was good, #2 was ok, #3 was barely ok and I love Jason Statham.


----------



## must_try_harder

winger said:


> Well they had to one up the first Crank when he was boning the bird in front of the bus.
> 
> Transporter 1 was good, #2 was ok, #3 was barely ok and I love Jason Statham.


jason statham is amazing . i was reading a aarticle about his diet /training and its crazy

the guy really takes it seriously and it shows he has mad power


----------



## winger

must_try_harder said:


> jason statham is amazing . i was reading a aarticle about his diet /training and its crazy
> 
> the guy really takes it seriously and it shows he has mad power


Just look at his build, you can tell he is no slouch. His moves are well executed, well choreographed and one of my favorites of all time.

For instance the two lead guys on G.I. Joe look like wimps. Wrecks the movie, yea they are funny but I am pretty sure the movie isn't a comedy..lol


----------



## BigMutha

Stratham lost Kelly Brook to Billy Zane though,damn that's gotta hurt,he must have a small tadger! Agreed Winger that first Transporter weren't bad,but Crank 2 I'm afraid has plunged Stratham into the Movie has been abyss!Snatch was his high point,I'm not really a fan of his though he's not what you'd call a great or even good actor IMO


----------



## winger

BigMutha said:


> Stratham lost Kelly Brook to Billy Zane though,damn that's gotta hurt,he must have a small tadger! Agreed Winger that first Transporter weren't bad,but Crank 2 I'm afraid has plunged Stratham into the Movie has been abyss!Snatch was his high point,I'm not really a fan of his though he's not what you'd call a great or even good actor IMO


He is an action actor like Bruce Willis, or even Arnold, but they generate money so who really cares.

Snatch was awesome.

I had no idea that Kelly Brook is with Billy Zane, now that we are on the subject. Have you seen, "Demon Knight". I loved it.


----------



## BigMutha

winger said:


> He is an action actor like Bruce Willis, or even Arnold, but they generate money so who really cares.
> 
> Snatch was awesome.
> 
> I had no idea that Kelly Brook is with Billy Zane, now that we are on the subject. Have you seen, "Demon Knight". I loved it.


Yep Snatch was a classic.

Kelly Brook's not with Zane anymore,she's with Danny Cipriani the Rugby player now I think,but yeah she and Stratham were a couple they both moved out to LA but then she dropped him for Zane,her and Zane were even engaged,God I sound like a damn Hollywood Gossip Columnist!!!

I haven't seen or even heard of Demon Knight but will check it out upon your recommend:thumbup1:

Have you seen District 9? I liked that alot.

And talkin of Mr Willis he has a new movie 'Surrogates' coming out soon that looks good,I loved the original Die Hard.Also 'Gamer' with Gerard Butler is upcoming and looks like it could be good.Soz would have linked ya the trailors but am on my Iphone so not sure how to do it.


----------



## winger

BigMutha said:


> Yep Snatch was a classic.
> 
> Kelly Brook's not with Zane anymore,she's with Danny Cipriani the Rugby player now I think,but yeah she and Stratham were a couple they both moved out to LA but then she dropped him for Zane,her and Zane were even engaged,God I sound like a damn Hollywood Gossip Columnist!!!
> 
> I haven't seen or even heard of Demon Knight but will check it out upon your recommend:thumbup1:
> 
> Have you seen District 9? I liked that alot.
> 
> And talkin of Mr Willis he has a new movie 'Surrogates' coming out soon that looks good,I loved the original Die Hard.Also 'Gamer' with Gerard Butler is upcoming and looks like it could be good.Soz would have linked ya the trailors but am on my Iphone so not sure how to do it.


Nice, I post on my iPhone so totally hear ya.

Watch Demon Knights.


----------



## BigMutha

winger said:


> Nice, I post on my iPhone so totally hear ya.
> 
> Watch Demon Knights.


Will do :beer:


----------



## Ollie B

The Prestige with Christian Bale and Hugh Jackman. Plenty of twists and deffo worth a watch

Heat = Pacino and De Nero. My all time favorite film. So so good, script, cast, music, action, story line. A brilliant film.


----------



## Andy Dee

Outlander - best sci-fi film ive seen for as long as i can remember

the shutter (thai version) now thats a horror film.

Dagon - one of my fav horror movies ever watched it about 4 times lol, never seen anything like it.


----------



## bowen86

3 films i want to see,

hurt locker

gamer

final destination


----------



## Hunter84

A bit off the point here but watched Al Gore's "An Inconvienient truth"...shocking!!!

Not worried about global warming, you should be!!!!


----------



## GHS

Angels and Demons was a really good one.

Old film but only recently watched it.....The Shawshank Redemption.....Really good film

GHS


----------



## bravo9

Watched 50 dead men walking last wknd , top film

started to watch haunting in coneticuit last week with my bro and 15mins in he made me turn it off cos he was $hit scared so i still need to watch that,

Hangover, funny as fook

damned united, good film

tyson movie documentory, , ok but bit of a let down

last houseon the left, good film

role models, funny as fook

no country for old men, , good film but weird


----------



## bigun2007

Watched crash last night which is brilliant film!! I'd personally strongly recommend Alpha Dog and American History X as well, really quality movies!!!

really wanna go see inglorious basterds at the minute heard its quality!!


----------



## noel

new star trek film...on the plane expecting it to be poo and really enjoyed it! scotty is awesome...


----------



## wes

Mean Girls.....................I was in a dark dark place!!


----------



## EDDIE.H

just watched DANCE FLICK last night, good light hearted comedy, takes the mickey in places but worth watching, its got the same guys in who were in WHITE CHICKS which was funny also, check both films out if you like a laugh


----------



## Jake1436114563

Psycho (1960)


----------



## launish116

the express


----------



## Redbadman

Death Race with Jason Statham


----------



## spenc1

rise of the footsoldier ,blinding true story bou carlton leach he is a legend in essex


----------



## Virgo83

Its already here but, Taken - Liam Neeson

Top film


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i watched the Hangover recently and i just lmao, and i watched Hero (jet Li) i've seen it a few times but its a damn good film. Peace


----------



## spenc1

rise of the footsoldier based on the life of carlton leach ,he is a legend in essex


----------



## Jason Griffiths

I watched Inglorious Basterds last week - QUALITY!!

Going to see it again tonight.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

i have just watched batman the dark knight and really enjoyed it, christian bale is good in most things tho. American psycho is a top film! im sure anyone thats seen it would agree.


----------



## anabolic ant

watched "catch me if you can" (leonardo decap & tom hanks)...great film,true story...old now though!!!!

"orphan" was ok...little bit same as some other plots,but nice twist at the end!!!!

but for my favourite that i never tire of is..."predator"


----------



## Slamdog

BigMutha said:


> I've seen most so if you want input on any particular one then just ask.
> 
> As for a good series,True Blood is on it's second season now and is good,Blood,Sex,Violence....Nice


true blood is fantastic... just amazed that hbo have managed to get away with some of the scenes.


----------



## bowen86

hurt locker or the final destination tonight?


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

bowen86 said:


> hurt locker or the final destination tonight?


that hurt locker looks class id watch that.


----------



## Slamdog

wes said:


> Mean Girls.....................I was in a dark dark place!!


no no.. mean girls is a funny film..... even the ending right on the credits is brilliant.


----------



## Spriggen

Finally got round to watching The Machinist, great film! Very clever.


----------



## alan87

rocky 3!


----------



## AntWarrior

The Hide. saw it on film 4 other night. i though good.


----------



## Jake1436114563

The Hitcher.


----------



## Slamdog

Jake said:


> The Hitcher.


which one? the original rutger hauer one or the remake


----------



## winger

bravo9 said:


> last houseon the left, good film


I just watched, "Last house on the Left" and loved it. Pretty damn suspenseful.


----------



## Spriggen

Just finished watching The Prestige, absolutely amazing!


----------



## Si Train

Pelham 123 - Really good acting throughout


----------



## Jonnyboi

The Hangover side splitting:lol:.


----------



## alan87

Sim6 said:


> Pelham 123 - Really good acting throughout


i liked this too...reminded me very much of die hard movies! and i lurrrrrrrrv them!!!


----------



## wes

Watched Miss March last night. I haven't laughed that much since wedding crashers.


----------



## UKWolverine

wes said:


> Watched Miss March last night. I haven't laughed that much since wedding crashers.


Just looked up Miss March on Rotten Tomatoes and it only has a rating of 4%! Surely not a patch on Wedding Crashers? Was it really that good?


----------



## wes

UKWolverine said:


> Just looked up Miss March on Rotten Tomatoes and it only has a rating of 4%! Surely not a patch on Wedding Crashers? Was it really that good?


I thought it was. Wedding crashers is better but there was some good bits in it that had me in stitches.


----------



## WillOdling

I thought Taken was fantastic, gonna rent a film called "1408" next, supposed to be good too, if your into horrors.

Reserved the fourth resident evil on Lovefilm the other day, love those films!


----------



## Slamdog

Wildbill said:


> I thought Taken was fantastic, gonna rent a film called "1408" next, supposed to be good too, if your into horrors.
> 
> Reserved the fourth resident evil on Lovefilm the other day, love those films!


1408 is very good with a great twist at the end..... serious mindfcuk.


----------



## Ironclad

Here's a clip of a movie I haven't seen in years, man. If you haven't seen it you should, man. :laugh:

dTTzGAXI9Cw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Nelson

I watched "Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War" last night.

Koren War film with sub-titles...Stick with it, it's an amazing war film....!!!


----------



## Rosedale6

Watched snatch last night cracks me up everytime.


----------



## kyrocera

Watched Bruno last night...

Biggest pile of $hit ive seen in a loooooong time. Dont bother with this one


----------



## launish116

the departed


----------



## Jason Griffiths

kyrocera said:


> Watched Bruno last night...
> 
> Biggest pile of $hit ive seen in a loooooong time. Dont bother with this one


Bruno is awesome!! Never laughed so hard in my life! Think it depends entirely on your sence of humour.


----------



## kyrocera

I thought it was gonna be great, based on how good borat was.

Disappointing


----------



## Hobbit JT

Nah Bruno was soooooo funny, a tad distasteful and cheap humour in parts though.


----------



## Van

Cass ( www.ovguide.com search - Cass)

It is based on the true story of the early life of Cass Pennant, it is adapted from his book and tells how he was adopted by an elderly white couple and brought up in an all-white area of London. Cass was forced to endure racist bullying on a daily basis. Cass found through violence the respect he never had and became addicted to the buzz of fighting. He became involved in football hooliganism via the Inter City Firm, for whom he went on to become the de facto leader of the West Ham Football Firm.

Cass Pennant himself plays a cameo role in the movie as the character, "Biggs".


----------



## Nemises

the proposal........ chick flick but so funny.


----------



## DNC

I thought Cass was pretty dire and i like them sort of films.

'State of Play' is a good film,defo worth a watch.

'Notorious B.I.G' is another good film,great rapping in it if you like that sort of sh1t.


----------



## Slamdog

just watched monsters vs aliens with the kids. not bad but not the best film ever.


----------



## RedKola

I watched "knowing" with Nicholas Cage yesterday, I quite enjoyed it and the special effects were awesome!


----------



## Iron19

Stephen Kings IT

THe hangover

Both two great films


----------



## BigMutha

Saw GI Joe:Rise of the Cobra the other day,wasn't anything special but effects were good,the suits they use in a chase seen Rock,Bad @ss,gotta get me one of those :lol: might check eBay!!! :lol:


----------



## BigMutha

Rosedale6 said:


> Watched snatch last night cracks me up everytime.


Yep Snatch is a classic:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

last week with wife!

sorrority row...check spelling new american release..

actually good, enjoyedthe first 45 mins, loads of tits and fanny lol..american house partys are great lol


----------



## BigMutha

pcuzz78 said:


> last week with wife!
> 
> sorrority row...check spelling new american release..
> 
> actually good, enjoyedthe first 45 mins, loads of tits and fanny lol..american house partys are great lol


I thought SpongeBob would have been more your level and taste Pete!!!! :lol:


----------



## winger

District 9 was good. The beginning sucked but watch.


----------



## BigMutha

winger said:


> District 9 was good. The beginning sucked but watch.


I thought District 9 was great,what did you think sucked at the start Wingman?

For me the film had alot deeper meaning than just a normal action alien flick,the whole way the Aliens were treated struck me as showing what is wrong with The Governments & Companies and showed just how shallow and power hungry the human race is.The Aliens portrayed were a peaceful race,but still they were experimented on etc etc....and think if an alien race treated humans the same way we would be outraged,it's all double standards and although alot of us would be against our Governments doing something like what they do in the film,I think we all know this is exactly how they would act.Going deep there and wouldn't normally in any film but with the planet,Countries and Governments the way they are these days it just struck a chord with me.


----------



## ricey

rocknrolla the guy ritchie film. god knows if thats how you spell it lol. watched it the other day


----------



## Jem

watched Last House on the Left last night

- was ok I thought, very watcheable despite comments re a particular scene - I am very sensitive to that sort of stuff but tbh it was portrayed as it should be ...gritty, nasty and sordid - not glamourised in the least.

Lost it's way a bit I think but good for a night in !


----------



## EDDIE.H

heres one to watch" MIDNIGHT MEAT TRAIN" plenty of blood in it, if you like that type of film


----------



## winger

EDDIE.H said:


> heres one to watch" MIDNIGHT MEAT TRAIN" plenty of blood in it, if you like that type of film


Loved it.

I also liked Last House on the Left.

Most disterbing movie that I have seen is Funny Games.


----------



## Jem

yep watched that one wonger [sp. but will leave it I think - suits you sir] ...very fooked up film


----------



## anabolic ant

watched for a change a film called shrink,was actually alright...new,got kevin spacey in it,and he loves smoking the weed in it!!!

makes a change from the action,sci-fi and horror stuff i like!!!

saying that...that pandorum was poo'ish...first 45mins were shot in the friggin dark,get your infra-reds on!!!

gamer was ok,some action,but plot wasnt the best taking into consideration the film is 80mins long...i watched longer omnibus editions of eastenders!!!!

surrogates was an interesting angle on the future,but i think bruce has been in better film plots,could of done with more action,but not too bad,i'd watch this more than gamer!!!!

and if that dont take your fancy,try angels with dirty faces...james cagney!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> watched Last House on the Left last night
> 
> - was ok I thought, very watcheable despite comments re a particular scene - I am very sensitive to that sort of stuff but tbh it was portrayed as it should be ...gritty, nasty and sordid - not glamourised in the least.
> 
> Lost it's way a bit I think but good for a night in !


i'll have to watch this then...too see what its like then....but then again,know what you women are like...all jumpy and exaggerated:w00t: when it comes to a scary moment:no:!!!


----------



## Nelson

Anyone watched "Up" ?

Disney Pixar kids film....I really liked it... :blush:

At the other end of the scale I watched "Damage" with Stone Cold Stevie...Pile of pants that is...!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> i'll have to watch this then...too see what its like then....but then again,know what you women are like...all jumpy and exaggerated:w00t: when it comes to a scary moment:no:!!!


shut up you I am a horror genre expert 

no darling this is a rape scene - not v nice but they thought it necessary for the plot

watched 'cloudy with a chance of meatballs' - that was good !


----------



## wes

Some good movies that are worth watching.

Wonderland

Irreversible (Showed this one to the gf at the time and she ran out of the house crying in the middle of it. We are no longer together  )

Kids

Saw hell ride last night. Tarrantino was the executive producer.

It was only ok. Some tasty women in it though and plenty of killing.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nelson said:


> Anyone watched "Up" ?
> 
> Disney Pixar kids film....I really liked it... :blush:
> 
> At the other end of the scale I watched "Damage" with Stone Cold Stevie...Pile of pants that is...!!!


Saw UP today, in 3D  It was brilliant!


----------



## robdog

Ive started to watch a few older films lately, one that really stood out and infact id class as one of the best films ive ever seen was 12 Angry Men.

The acting in it was unbelievable and the whole film is mainly set in one room with a group of jurors deciding the fate of a young latin boy.

Its an oldie but def worth a watch.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i watched Drag me to hell, RockNrolla (again) and wrong turn 2 all in the same evening, next morning i was fvcked


----------



## winger

I just watched Deadgirl, it was good but pretty damn weard.


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> shut up you I am a horror genre expert
> 
> no darling this is a rape scene - not v nice but they thought it necessary for the plot
> 
> watched 'cloudy with a chance of meatballs' - that was good !


oh ok,i'll take your word for it then... :whistling: :tongue: !!!

so could you advise me any horrors to watch seeing as the winter months are closing in...and i'll be staying in more?

i read a few things about this rape scene:no:,and aint looking forward to itmg:...when i watched the accused for the first time,it was fcuked up to watch:no:!!!

whats cloudy with a chance of meatballs...aint some porno is it:lol:...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

cloudy with chance of meatballs is rated F for funny lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

I loved Zombieland...even tho I am seriously terrified of zombies.


----------



## Bonzer

This Is England.. Good film, endings a bit **** but defo worth a watch.


----------



## Markc

Trailer park boys 2: countdown to liquor day.

Funny as fook


----------



## fitrut

robdog said:


> Ive started to watch a few older films lately, one that really stood out and infact id class as one of the best films ive ever seen was 12 Angry Men.
> 
> The acting in it was unbelievable and the whole film is mainly set in one room with a group of jurors deciding the fate of a young latin boy.
> 
> Its an oldie but def worth a watch.


remember that one tutor at uni recommended us to watch it; he showed us Wall street instead but told 12 angry men worth a watch.


----------



## Slamdog

anabolic ant said:


> so could you advise me any horrors to watch seeing as the winter months are closing in...and i'll be staying in more?


if you can stand subtitles then get the japanese version of Dark Water. if you want a film to seriously screw your head then Martyrs is a good one.

horror films have so many sub genres its hard to say what you are into...

you have the mindfcuk scary films, the stalker/slasher films and the gorefests all under the horror banner.

personally, the mindfcuk is the scariest to me and the japanese are the masters at the genre.


----------



## Ollie B

Glengarry Glenross. Watched this last night on DVD. got a good cast

Kevin Spacey, Pacino, Ed harris, Baldwin.

A film about selling.


----------



## ricey

Markc said:


> Trailer park boys 2: countdown to liquor day.
> 
> Funny as fook


whats that all about sounds good. is it anything like bum fights? them, dvd's are hi-rare-ious!


----------



## Jux

I highly recommend Zombieland, had me laughing out loud.

Bill Murray was awesome


----------



## anabolic ant

Slamdog said:


> if you can stand subtitles then get the japanese version of Dark Water. if you want a film to seriously screw your head then Martyrs is a good one.
> 
> horror films have so many sub genres its hard to say what you are into...
> 
> you have the mindfcuk scary films, the stalker/slasher films and the gorefests all under the horror banner.
> 
> personally, the mindfcuk is the scariest to me and the japanese are the masters at the genre.


slamD...i'm gonna have to watch these... :bounce:

i hope you aint put me onto some traumatising stuff:confused1:

the stalker/slasher/gorefest stuff of recent is crap,so predictable and along the lines of every other bit of trash coming out:thumbdown:!!!

i did like the japanese versions 1&2 of the ring,were great...much better than any english/american horros of late:thumbup1:!!!!

although i do like micheal myers,the one before the most recent!!!!


----------



## Slamdog

here is the imdb for martyrs. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1029234/

the ring in japanese was far better than the hollywood one, same as dark water was far scarier. The grudge, 1/2 in japanese, far better than the buffy remakes.

the gorefests from japan are completely ott, if you want a nice one to watch with the mrs then suicide club is great. see if she walks out of the room when the bloke starts stamping on the puppies in the sacks....


----------



## danC

Up


----------



## Jem

Slamdog said:


> if you can stand subtitles then get the japanese version of Dark Water. if you want a film to seriously screw your head then Martyrs is a good one.
> 
> horror films have so many sub genres its hard to say what you are into...
> 
> you have the mindfcuk scary films, the stalker/slasher films and the gorefests all under the horror banner.
> 
> personally, the mindfcuk is the scariest to me and the japanese are the masters at the genre.


Man after my own heart slam - loving the Japanese horrors - they are seriously messed up people and obsessed with hair [had you noticed?] and dead people sitting on the livings shoulders ?

The pyschological ones are my fave - dont really like slasher/gore type - bore me a bit !

Will def get Dark Water and Martyrs out - not seen them in Blockbusters though - must be in the back catalogues

God there are that many ant - would not know where to start !

Will have a think though mate !


----------



## Slamdog

martyrs is actually french, who also seem to make some very twisted stuff when they are not doing arthouse type films.

another newish one is ghost mother. that is very weird and jumpy scary. http://www.yesasia.com/global/ghost-mother-dvd-hong-kong-version/1021296275-0-0-0-en/info.html for the linky!


----------



## iMORE_TEST

blood and bone


----------



## winger

Wolf Creek and Rest Stop were awesome scary movies.


----------



## Jem

Slamdog said:


> martyrs is actually french, who also seem to make some very twisted stuff when they are not doing arthouse type films.
> 
> another newish one is ghost mother. that is very weird and jumpy scary. http://www.yesasia.com/global/ghost-mother-dvd-hong-kong-version/1021296275-0-0-0-en/info.html for the linky!





winger said:


> Wolf Creek and Rest Stop were awesome scary movies.


cheers slam !

Not seen Rest Stop winger so there's another one :beer:

Watched 'The Children' last night - I lie, I turned it off - disgusted by it tbh - who wants to watch parents killing their kids :cursing:


----------



## T_Woody

Watched House of Flying Daggers last night, was awesome


----------



## winger

Jem you will love it. I also really liked Joy Ride, pretty scary. They have a Joy Ride 2 that was almost as good as the first one.


----------



## ano1987

the yes man, jim carey is always good though gr8 comedy


----------



## Jem

T_Woody said:


> Watched House of Flying Daggers last night, was awesome


Yep I bought this & I don't buy them unless they are wicked !



winger said:


> Jem you will love it. I also really liked Joy Ride, pretty scary. They have a Joy Ride 2 that was almost as good as the first one.


Reps for that mr winger - I now have loads of films to go and watch ! If I put on weight because of being a couch potato I am blaming you and mr slam :whistling:

There is also a comedy kung fu type movie - very recent with Jackie Chan as drunken master, Jet Li and Shia LaBeouf - the Forbidden Kingdom which I really enjoyed !

In fact, quite like Shia's films: Eagle Eye and Disturbia - quite watcheable stuff


----------



## anabolic ant

Slamdog said:


> here is the imdb for martyrs. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1029234/
> 
> the ring in japanese was far better than the hollywood one, same as dark water was far scarier. The grudge, 1/2 in japanese, far better than the buffy remakes.
> 
> the gorefests from japan are completely ott, if you want a nice one to watch with the mrs then suicide club is great. see if she walks out of the room when the bloke starts stamping on the puppies in the sacks....


thats is what i was thinking,not the japanese rings,the grudges,they friggin scared me pretty much,had to sleep with the light on:no:...

japans gorefests show em whose boss with blood n cuts ffs!!!!

gonna watch this link soon!!!!


----------



## winger

anabolic ant said:


> ,had to sleep with the light on:no:...


I will tuck you in bed big man. Oh wait, that just sounds so gay! :confused1:


----------



## BigMutha

anabolic ant said:


> thats is what i was thinking,not the japanese rings,the grudges,they friggin scared me pretty much,had to sleep with the light on:no:...
> 
> japans gorefests show em whose boss with blood n cuts ffs!!!!
> 
> gonna watch this link soon!!!!


And always them creepy dead Japanese schoolgirls,that move about without moving!! :lol:


----------



## RedKola

I just watched "Seven Pounds" with Will Smith, great movie but by God it made me cry.......HARD! :sad:

Worth a watch!


----------



## BigMutha

RedKola said:


> I just watched "Seven Pounds" with Will Smith, great movie but by *God it made me cry.......HARD*! :sad:
> 
> Worth a watch!


You Girl you!!! :lol:

I saw seven pounds a while ago now,not a bad film although the plot you can see a mile off coming. I didn't Cry btw!!! :cool2:


----------



## Slamdog

BigMutha said:


> You Girl you!!! :lol:
> 
> I saw seven pounds a while ago now,not a bad film although the plot you can see a mile off coming. I didn't Cry btw!!! :cool2:


i thought it was pretty boring myself, like you say, the plot was so obvious after the first 10 minutes that it didn't actually have anywhere to go.


----------



## twin40s

12 rounds is good.


----------



## TaintedSoul

twin40s said:


> 12 rounds is good.


Yes it actually rather good. Second film with John Cena I have enjoyed.

G.I. Joe, loads of actions scenes but not really for amture audience.

"My Sisters Keeper", actually pretty good but for the easily brought to tears this one is not for you.


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I just watched "Seven Pounds" with Will Smith, great movie but by God it made me cry.......HARD! :sad:
> 
> Worth a watch!


I cannot now rent this because I hate crying at films - esp in front of the kiddies

I bawled at 'Marley and Me'...well, we all did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

BigMutha said:


> You Girl you!!! :lol:
> 
> I saw seven pounds a while ago now,not a bad film although the plot you can see a mile off coming. I didn't Cry btw!!! :cool2:





Slamdog said:


> i thought it was pretty boring myself, like you say, the plot was so obvious after the first 10 minutes that it didn't actually have anywhere to go.


Yeah right, I bet the box of kleenex you both usually use for catching your man fat after a quick [email protected] was perched on your knee, with one up each nostril! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## ozali20

Has anyone seen Battle Royal?? I think its chineez/jap film. Abit gory but good. Sex drive is pretty god and so is The Hangover. Action wise, recently watched Taken & thought it was good.


----------



## Jem

they like to pretend that it does not affect them RK - we know the truth

Men will always find some interesting distraction just at the point when they are welling up pmsl


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> I cannot now rent this because I hate crying at films - esp in front of the kiddies
> 
> I bawled at 'Marley and Me'...well, we all did :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL :lol:

I watched 'Seven Pounds' with my mum today and considering I'm always the one slagging her for crying at films, it was quite embarrassing because I cried first......infact I was sobbing! Hahaha! I've vowed never to watch a sad film again! :lol:

It gets worse, when my mum left, Ramsay asked me if I cried at the film and that was it he started me off again! :lol:

I'm such a saddo - but I'll blame it on the PMT! :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> I watched 'Seven Pounds' with my mum today and considering I'm always the one slagging her for crying at films, it was quite embarrassing because I cried first......infact I was sobbing! Hahaha! I've vowed never to watch a sad film again! :lol:
> 
> It gets worse, when my mum left, Ramsay asked me if I cried at the film and that was it he started me off again! :lol:
> 
> I'm such a saddo - but I'll blame it on the PMT! :lol:


Fook just the mention of it set you off ? I am deffo not getting that out :lol: :lol: My pal watched some Richard Gere film - Sommersby that's it, in the cinema and she was crying hysterically and could not stop - everyone was tutting at her !

She was in fookin bits - saying, someone is going to save him, watch someone is going to save him and then weeping :lol: :lol: :lol:

It was the highlight of the entire film :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## brockles

Watching Back To The Fucture right now


----------



## Slamdog

ozali20 said:


> Has anyone seen Battle Royal??


Battle Royale was good, but the uk release had more cut out than the Japanese release. Battle Royale 2 was a pretty good continuation and did work as a stand alone film in its own right.


----------



## Nathrakh

Watched Night-watch about a week ago (Russian sci-fi)...bit weird but ok - might watch Daywatch sometime if it gets on telly. Saw a VERY weird film few years ago from Hong Kong - Dumplings, basically a woman starts eating dumplings made from aborted feotuses to stay young...it works but she begins to smell like fish...the end (any questions don't send them to me, I don't have a clue either).


----------



## Slamdog

Jem said:


> they like to pretend that it does not affect them RK - we know the truth
> 
> Men will always find some interesting distraction just at the point when they are welling up pmsl


oh no.... i freely admit to crying at certain films but it has to be a proper emotional bit of cinematography. 7 pounds was just too obvious and it got boring. if the plot had been disguised better then it might have been more 'emotional'.

one film i'll admit to crying in... the accused, with jodie foster.... another.. a time to kill.


----------



## Jem

Nathrakh said:


> Watched Night-watch about a week ago (Russian sci-fi)...bit weird but ok - might watch Daywatch sometime if it gets on telly. Saw a VERY weird film few years ago from Hong Kong - Dumplings, basically a woman starts eating dumplings made from aborted feotuses to stay young...it works but she begins to smell like fish...the end (any questions don't send them to me, I don't have a clue either).


 :lol: Sure you didn't dream it ? :lol: Dumplings indeedy !


----------



## Jem

Slamdog said:


> oh no.... i freely admit to crying at certain films but it has to be a proper emotional bit of cinematography. 7 pounds was just too obvious and it got boring. if the plot had been disguised better then it might have been more 'emotional'.
> 
> one film i'll admit to crying in... the accused, with jodie foster.... another.. a time to kill.


oh yeah I cried at The Accused !

A Time to Kill - sure that was a Steven Seagal film - tell me it wasn't please and then my faith in you will be restored :lol:

No Country for Old Men is a good flick


----------



## Slamdog

Jem said:


> oh yeah I cried at The Accused !
> 
> A Time to Kill - sure that was a Steven Seagal film - tell me it wasn't please and then my faith in you will be restored :lol:


no no no... samuel l jackson.... plot summary.... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117913/plotsummary


----------



## Jem

Got ya, seen it - blubbed !


----------



## Nathrakh

Jem said:


> :lol: Sure you didn't dream it ? :lol: Dumplings indeedy !


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumplings_(film)

At least wouldn't think it would count as a cheat meal being high protein/low carb


----------



## joe.b

dead mans shoes.....amazing


----------



## Jem

Nathrakh said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumplings_(film)
> 
> At least wouldn't think it would count as a cheat meal being high protein/low carb


I read the whole plot of Dumplings :lol: I will not be renting this Nat - a twisted love plot with aborted foetus' - nice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

Probably most Denzel Washington films are good...

Training day

Man on fire

Taking of Pelham 123

The Manchurian Candidate

Inside Man

American Gangster

All great films.


----------



## Nathrakh

Jem said:


> I read the whole plot of Dumplings :lol: I will not be renting this Nat - a twisted love plot with aborted foetus' - nice :lol: :lol: :lol:


So maybe not a good choice for a quiet night in with my girl then?  Oh well, Planet Terror it is then (it has a stripper with a gun for a leg...brilliant!)


----------



## Jem

Nathrakh said:


> So maybe not a good choice for a quiet night in with my girl then?  Oh well, Planet Terror it is then (it has a stripper with a gun for a leg...brilliant!)


I was going to add that this is probably not best viewed with a new amoure...yes  Definitely go for Planet Terror however :lol:

Disclaimer: Jem accepts no liability for any relationship break ups occuring as a result of this post


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Probably most Denzel Washington films are good...
> 
> Training day
> 
> Man on fire
> 
> Taking of Pelham 123
> 
> The Manchurian Candidate
> 
> Inside Man
> 
> American Gangster
> 
> All great films.


there was one of his films I just did not get - the one that goes back and forth in time ...weird


----------



## Slamdog

has anyone seen doghouse yet? just wondered if it was worth a watch...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1023500/


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> there was one of his films I just did not get - the one that goes back and forth in time ...weird


de ja vu? that is a bit hard to follow if you are of the female kind  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

avfc_ant said:


> *de ja vu*? that is a bit hard to follow if you are of the female kind  :whistling: :lol:


I thought that was a great film!


----------



## OrganicSteel

The Labyrinth










NOSTALGIA


----------



## Bulk1

ricey said:


> rocknrolla the guy ritchie film. god knows if thats how you spell it lol. watched it the other day


I'll give that a look next then now I know its worth watching.


----------



## Bulk1

Just watched Death Race, wasnt as good as I hoped but watchable 7/10.


----------



## Suttmeister

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0450385/

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0120768/

http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0443473/[/urlhttp://uk.imdb.com/title/tt1314177/


http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0092675/http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0092675/


http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0282209/http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0282209/


----------



## anabolic ant

Bulk1 said:


> Just watched Death Race, wasnt as good as I hoped but watchable 7/10.


is jason statham starring in this,heard its good,like him as an actor!!!!

i watched import/export the other night on film 4,fcuk me opened my eyes up to the far eastern europeans lifestyle and how bad it is!!!

friggin fitties in it too!!!!

different from the norm,action,slice n dice,hero,villain horror stuff!!!

that room1408 was quite out there wernt it!!!


----------



## Slamdog

anabolic ant said:


> is jason statham starring in this,heard its good,like him as an actor!!!!
> 
> i watched import/export the other night on film 4,fcuk me opened my eyes up to the far eastern europeans lifestyle and how bad it is!!!
> 
> friggin fitties in it too!!!!
> 
> different from the norm,action,slice n dice,hero,villain horror stuff!!!
> 
> that room1408 was quite out there wernt it!!!


yep, the jason statham death race was more action than the original..(which was brilliant in its own right)

gonna look at import/export in the next couple of days...

1408... the twist at the end was serious headfcuk....


----------



## anabolic ant

Slamdog said:


> yep, the jason statham death race was more action than the original..(which was brilliant in its own right)
> 
> gonna look at import/export in the next couple of days...
> 
> 1408... the twist at the end was serious headfcuk....


great will have to put deathrace on my to watch list...the original with sly was a bit slow!!!

kind of a different type of film that import/export...very real life type feeling to it,like how it really is film!!!!

yeah you know that about 1408...i thought it was gonna be poo,but was ok!!!!


----------



## winger

Premature ejaculation, haven't seen it and I heard it isn't good.


----------



## avfc_ant

RedKola said:


> I thought that was a great film!


 Yeah I liked it. A unique story.


----------



## kyrocera

Slamdog said:


> has anyone seen doghouse yet? just wondered if it was worth a watch...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1023500/


Watched this yesterday.

Some real funny bits in it. Alot like Severence.

Defo worth a watch.


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> de ja vu? that is a bit hard to follow if you are of the female kind  :whistling: :lol:


Oi, I heard that ....that's the one

I was confused


----------



## avfc_ant

See my point exactly ...


----------



## Jem

Look it was just a stupid film :tongue: - nothing to do with me being female .....


----------



## Irish Beast

If any of you haven't seen the last King of Scotland its on Channel 4 on Sunday evening.

Really good film but very graphic. Not for the little 'uns!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455590/


----------



## avfc_ant

haha no I thought it was good.


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> If any of you haven't seen the last King of Scotland its on Channel 4 on Sunday evening.
> 
> Really good film but very graphic. Not for the little 'uns!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455590/


Moaning chickie ! 

Yes I am looking forward to watching this - he's a good actor that black man with the dodgy eye


----------



## r4irts

ice age 3 on r4 ds


----------



## BritishBeast

Watch Donnie Brasco and you wont regret it!


----------



## Nathrakh

Jem said:


> Moaning chickie !
> 
> Yes I am looking forward to watching this - he's a good actor that black man with the dodgy eye


Excellent film - well worth watching. Would say the same about Hotel Rwanda if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Jem

Nathrakh said:


> Excellent film - well worth watching. Would say the same about Hotel Rwanda if you haven't seen it yet.


Oh my gosh I will cry though - have watched trailers and I know I will blub :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Doghouse was really funny!


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Doghouse was really funny!


I watched the link that was posted and that movie looks crazy.

I will have to rent it for sure.


----------



## corbuk

*FCUKING MINT*






film name "the thaw"


----------



## corbuk

LINKS HERE if you want to download it for all you moobs out there

http://rapidshare.com/files/287359555/Thaw_shan.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/287371382/Thaw_shan.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/287382682/Thaw_shan.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/287388405/Thaw_shan.part4.rar

only 350mb, so it qiuck and dont waste space etc


----------



## corbuk

PASSWORD: encoder


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

i watched Wolverine Origins last night and thought it was class, well worth a watch!!!


----------



## winger

corbuk said:


> LINKS HERE if you want to download it for all you moobs out there
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/287359555/Thaw_shan.part1.rar
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/287371382/Thaw_shan.part2.rar
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/287382682/Thaw_shan.part3.rar
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/287388405/Thaw_shan.part4.rar
> 
> only 350mb, so it qiuck and dont waste space etc





corbuk said:


> PASSWORD: encoder


That movie looks awesome. What is the name of it?


----------



## corbuk

THE thaw


----------



## winger

corbuk said:


> THE thaw


I just rented it but haven't seen it yet, oh I cant wait.

My wife doesn't like me watching scary movies..lol


----------



## BigMutha

corbuk said:


> *FCUKING MINT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> film name "the thaw"


They should make a movie about Man Flu, it's way way way worse than this!!


----------



## RedKola

Watched RocknRolla tonight, really enjoyed it!


----------



## Guest

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


I watched Hurt locker, i thought it was excellent, everyone else said it was poor, might get it to watch again :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Duno it they've been mentioned, but i thought Role models was quite good, and i watched crank 2 a couple of nights back, enjoyed that!


----------



## anabolic ant

joe.b said:


> dead mans shoes.....amazing


absolutely fcuking brilliant film...i liked this a lot for some reason...

paddy considine in a bloody good light,suited him that role!!!

got gary stretch in it too!!!!

good british film...

love the revenge...breaks my heart what they do to the........ :whistling:



corbuk said:


> *FCUKING MINT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> film name "the thaw"


this looks like its worth a look!!!!!


----------



## BigMutha

RedKola said:


> Watched RocknRolla tonight, really enjoyed it!


Hey Red,I didn't rate RocknRolla at all,thought it was very poor compared to Ritchies other films Snatch and Two Smoking Barrels.


----------



## anabolic ant

BigMutha said:


> Hey Red,I didn't rate RocknRolla at all,thought it was very poor compared to Ritchies other films Snatch and Two Smoking Barrels.


i agree...rock n rolla lost me...even though i like gerard butler,he was better in that love film that came out a couple of months ago...ahem,cough,cough...the one my mate told me about:whistling:...

try 300 for gerard at his best:thumb:....didnt know he was in a friggin band ffs:confused1:!!!

but if you wanna see a good britflick...

watch "dead mans shoes"...

goodstuff:thumbup1:!!!!


----------



## winger

BigMutha said:


> Hey Red,I didn't rate RocknRolla at all,thought it was very poor compared to Ritchies other films Snatch and Two Smoking Barrels.


Love Snatch and Two Smoking Barrels but didn't like RocknRolla!


----------



## anabolic ant

dan05 said:


> Duno it they've been mentioned, but i thought Role models was quite good, and i watched crank 2 a couple of nights back, enjoyed that!


havent seen crank 2 yet...want to see what all the fuss is about...

whats role models????


----------



## winger

Splinter was good.

The Thaw so far is great.


----------



## winger

John Carpenters, "The Thing" was way ahead of it's time.


----------



## winger

Fcuk what an awesome movie.

They did it right.


----------



## BigMutha

anabolic ant said:


> havent seen crank 2 yet...want to see what all the fuss is about...
> 
> whats role models????


OMG don't bother watching Crank 2 biggest pile of sh1t to date in the World!!

Role Models is a comedy mate,it's ok


----------



## RedKola

Just watched a DVD called 'Felon' with Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorff. 

Really good film and well worth the watch. 

Prison Drama.


----------



## Guest

BigMutha said:


> OMG don't bother watching Crank 2 biggest pile of sh1t to date in the World!!
> 
> Role Models is a comedy mate,it's ok


I could watch Jason Statham paint a wall, and id say it was good :lol:


----------



## Slamdog

anabolic ant said:


> havent seen crank 2 yet...want to see what all the fuss is about...
> 
> whats role models????


crank 2 is a strange bit of cinema... in one way its a gangster film, in others its a montage of small clips joned together in a style designed for the MTV generation and a limited attention span.

I loved it but my mrs thought it was crap.

I was watching a documentary this morning called Addicted to Plastic.

basically it shows that pretty much all the plastic ever made is still in existence because it doesn't biodegrade and very few things can destroy it.

also watched Tangerine Dreams Dante's Inferno concert as well.. a band most youngsters here will never have heard of.

I watch some strange stuff....


----------



## Jason Griffiths

Saw Surragates the other night...thought it was a good watch. Might not suit some peoples tastes.


----------



## BigMutha

RedKola said:


> Just watched a DVD called 'Felon' with Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorff.
> 
> Really good film and well worth the watch.
> 
> Prison Drama.


Yep I saw that,worth a watch:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

anabolic ant said:


> havent seen crank 2 yet...want to see what all the fuss is about...
> 
> whats role models????


Crank2 is a load of shyte. It's ok for the first half then it just get fvcking stupid! At one point I considered turning it off. Felt stupid for inviting mates over to watch it! The power station fight scene lost me.

Not sure what they were going for with this one. Because I really enjoyed Crank 1.



RedKola said:


> Just watched a DVD called 'Felon' with Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorff.
> 
> Really good film and well worth the watch.
> 
> Prison Drama.


Good movie. :thumb:

I watched "Taking of Pelham 1 2 3" tonight. Not bad, Travolta could have been a little better I think, think his stuff could have been a little toned down. Denzel Washington is brilliant as always.

Good movie though, worth a watch.


----------



## winger

I loved this movie, another top 15.

Video of Botched.


----------



## Guest

I just watched "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" last night and thought it was rather interesting


----------



## winger

Loved it.


----------



## anabolic ant

TaintedSoul said:


> Crank2 is a load of shyte. It's ok for the first half then it just get fvcking stupid! At one point I considered turning it off. Felt stupid for inviting mates over to watch it! The power station fight scene lost me.
> 
> Not sure what they were going for with this one. Because I really enjoyed Crank 1.
> 
> Good movie. :thumb:
> 
> I watched "Taking of Pelham 1 2 3" tonight. Not bad, Travolta could have been a little better I think, think his stuff could have been a little toned down. Denzel Washington is brilliant as always.
> 
> Good movie though, worth a watch.


cheers TS:thumbup1:....i still have to watch it to feel complete,cos i cant ever watch one if there is a sequel if you know what i mean!!!!

cranck 2 is the high voltage one?

i heard that pelham 123 is good,but nothing on the lines of the original,although its on the trains:thumbdown:!!!!

slamdog said the original,for which i've seen is much more better,original,gripping watch...i'm guessing there is more action type hero stuff in the new one?

managed to watch district 9...i think that was a very good film:thumb:...very reflective on how we are as a society of exclusion for differences...funny that the whole segregation thing happened in the very place that this sort of thing went on in the first'ish place(apartheid!!!!) loving the south africans accent,always like to immitate this accent:confused1:!!!

cant wait for district 10:thumbup1:!!!!


----------



## Smitch

Watched 'Knowing' with Nicholas Cage last night.

Bit of a sh1tty ending but was worth watching.


----------



## winger

Smitch said:


> Watched 'Knowing' with Nicholas Cage last night.
> 
> Bit of a sh1tty ending but was worth watching.


I liked that movie.

Just watched "Orphan" and actually liked it, has a twist that you never see coming.


----------



## Sylar

District 9 has to be the best movie out this year..... - NOT!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Smitch

I want to see that Franklin movie, looks kind of comic bookish.

And 2012 looks absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## Unit_69

Zara-Leoni said:


> Never heard of it?
> 
> Favourites in recent years (aside from the big obvious ones):
> 
> 1. *The Notebook* (yes... that again... right now a certain person is rolling their eyes :tongue: )
> 
> 2. The Business
> 
> 3. Goodbye Bafana


Booooo, hate hate hate the Notebook :ban:

Saw Rob Zombies Halloween 2 last week at the cinema, quite good but pretty brutal at times


----------



## kyrocera

Smitch said:


> I want to see that Franklin movie, looks kind of comic bookish.


Franklin is good. Quite strange and wasnt entirely sure what was going on for about the first half but it all comes together in the end.

So if you do find yourself thinking WTF is going on, stick with it, it all becomes clear!


----------



## newhope

inglorious [email protected], fcuking funny


----------



## LunaticSamurai

No country for old men, what a ****ed up film that was.. still cant quite figure it out...


----------



## BigMutha

LunaticSamurai said:


> No country for old men, what a ****ed up film that was.. still cant quite figure it out...


No Country for Old Men was a Great film,and not much to figure out tbh:confused1erhaps you were smoking Crack at the time that can sometimes impair ones judgement:whistling:


----------



## Jem

BigMutha said:
 

> No Country for Old Men was a Great film,and not much to figure out tbh:confused1erhaps you were smoking Crack at the time that can sometimes impair ones judgement:whistling:


Great film :thumb:

Want to see 'The Final Destination' - love the ridiculous ways the plot twists and turns - real brain moosh stuff


----------



## frowningbudda

Just watched Wolverine X men movie, good action film.

Inglourious Basterds is ace


----------



## winger

frowningbudda said:


> Just watched Wolverine X men movie


Loved it!


frowningbudda said:


> Inglourious Basterds is ace


Haven't seen it.


----------



## winger

The Rage click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Pxd-MteMyk..lol


----------



## Bonzer

Observe and Report... So daft its untrue but its actually quite good in a weird way


----------



## lostwars

critters 1

so bad its funny as fcuk, well worth a watch


----------



## winger

Just watched dead snow and loved it.

If you like a good horror movie with just the right amount of humor then you will love it too.


----------



## RyanClarke

Chaos - Jason Statham & Wesley snipes


----------



## Rossco700

Felon with Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorf..... pretty awesome IMO.


----------



## RyanClarke

21 blocks bruce willis


----------



## Guest

RyanClarke said:


> 21 cocks bruce willies


Dont think i wana see that mate.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


Porn and lots of it.


----------



## Dig

Orphan

Slow start but v good film all in all imo.


----------



## Jem

watched 'The Uninvited' last night - pretty sh!te


----------



## RyanClarke

Dan said:


> Dont think i wana see that mate.


why its right up your ****, a mean street.


----------



## akut

ended up watching 'up' ..not by choice the other day, actually laughed a fair few times! (unlike the waste of money that was 'the invention of lying')


----------



## yummymummy79

Went to a free preview of Harry Brown this morning, very good, Caine has def still got it! Def worth a watch, although you will come out feeling very angered that there are scum out there doing what they're doing.


----------



## Captain Hero

yummymummy79 said:


> Went to a free preview of Harry Brown this morning, very good, Caine has def still got it! Def worth a watch, although you will come out feeling very angered that there are scum out there doing what they're doing.


I saw the trailer, thought it looked quite good. Without giving too much away can you go over what its about?


----------



## yummymummy79

Caine gets peed off with what is happening on his estate and does something about it, basically! Not actually seen the trailer so not sure how much it tells you.


----------



## the_game

Watch Hard Boiled and The Killer with chow yun fat. I first watched them over 10 years ago, and they still beat most of the **** coming out these days. District 9 is also excellent.


----------



## kyrocera

^^ Both of the above are awesome films.

Hard Boiled, crazy crazy explosive shotgun and endless bullets make it a action packed quality watch.

Love chow yun fat.

Replacement Killers and The Corruptor also very good.


----------



## abloke36

Favourite Film of 2009

Public Enemies: John Dillinger crime caper

Runners up.

District 9

Inglorious Basterds

Julie and Julia

A Serious Man

Biggest disappointment,

Surrogates: could have been a classic but story made no sense.

Hated: The Last Harry Potter...can't even remember the name of the film, boring long-winded drivel and could not wait for it to end.


----------



## Coop

I didn't rate Distrct 9, am i the only one?


----------



## kyrocera

No, there are a few other weirdos on here that thought it was crap too


----------



## Coop

kyrocera said:


> No, there are a few other weirdos on here that thought it was crap too


LOl, it wasn't crap but there was just to much to ignore to make it a good story.


----------



## Slamdog

Coop said:


> I didn't rate Distrct 9, am i the only one?


no, i didn't rate it either, and i'm a big sci-fi fan. it was just like watching the news with great big plot holes.....


----------



## Bonzer

Star Trek... God did i hate the series but the film is uite good

Transformers 2 - if you like the first one you will enjoy this


----------



## kyrocera

Watched Moon today with Sam Rockwell and voice of Kevin Spacey.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/

After reading the description it almost looked like a remake of Space Odessey 2001

Infact it wasnt and was really good with some nice twists unlike Space Odessey which was [email protected]


----------



## Slamdog

Bonzer said:


> Star Trek... God did i hate the series but the film is uite good


see thats the generation gap.. i was around for the original series the first time it came to the uk and i enjoyed kirk and spock... even the other star trek films were pretty good.

i do enjoy most of the star trek spin offs, the only one i never really got into after the second series was deep space 9.


----------



## F.M.J

I just watched House Of Flying Daggers, now, I'm not normally one for the typical Chinese/Japanese Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon type fighting film where gravity just doesn't seem to exist but this film, I thought it was more like art than a film!! Thoroughly enjoyed it!! 

Going to see Harry Brown next week me thinks and really looking forward to it so no spoilers please! :tongue:


----------



## cecil_sensation

watched saw 6 at the weekend. i fought it was pretty good as well. worth watching


----------



## Nutz01

Smoking Aces

Rock'n'Rolla


----------



## F.M.J

Nutz01 said:


> Smoking Aces
> 
> *Rock'n'Rolla*


Love Rock N Rolla, seen it a good few times, love how complex it gets and you actually have to think to keep up with it!  Or is that just me being slow again? Lol either way that Russian bloke is a fvcking animal! :lol:


----------



## Slamdog

F.M.J said:


> I just watched House Of Flying Daggers, now, I'm not normally one for the typical Chinese/Japanese Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon type fighting film where gravity just doesn't seem to exist but this film, I thought it was more like art than a film!! Thoroughly enjoyed it!!


flying daggers, fantastic cinematography. choreography and the wirework was some of the best ever.


----------



## winger

Slamdog said:


> flying daggers, fantastic cinematography. choreography and the wirework was some of the best ever.


Loved it.



<div class=


----------



## Guest

The damned united


----------



## Guest

> style designed for the MTV generation and a limited attention span.


  

well said sir well said- and freaking true as well


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

zombieland is good


----------



## kyrocera

Yeah zombieland is funny...

Love that film


----------



## fitrut

watched today "The Men Who Stare at Goats"; funny but weird  some places doesnt make any sense whatsoever


----------



## winger

fitness said:


> watched today "The Men Who Stare at Goats"; funny but weird  some places doesnt make any sense whatsoever


That movie looks awesome.



<div class=


----------



## MATTY_2008

Just watched '50 Dead Men Walking' really good film abou the IRA.


----------



## winger

MATTY_2008 said:


> Just watched '50 Dead Men Walking' really good film abou the IRA.


Looks awesome!



<div class=


----------



## BullitToothTony

Bruno.. wasnt gona bother but thought fookit.. its so disturbing funny as fook but so much gay stuff in it, hes such a pi*s takin prat


----------



## MissBC

watched sweeny todd the other day and actually kinda enjoyed it lol 

also

went to see *Harry Brown* at the cinema and it was awesome!!


----------



## RedKola

I liked Sweeny Todd too! 

I watched The number 23 with Jim Carrey yesterday...I actually quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Nelson

Anyone seen 2012 yet...?


----------



## GSleigh

DO NOT WATCH BRUNO! UTTER RUBBISH...

Do watch Obssessed and 12 rounds


----------



## El Ricardinho

GSleigh said:


> *DO WATCH BRUNO! UTTER BRILLIANCE*... :thumb:
> 
> Do watch Obssessed and 12 rounds


----------



## El Ricardinho

I caught THE HUNTING PARTY with Terence Howard and Richard Gere the other night on Sky. I thought it was excellent. Its a really thought provoking flick about the aftermath of the Balkans war and so called attempts to catch war criminals by International police. Not a big budget effort but really enjoyable. Check it out.


----------



## Sylar

Watched Public Enemies again last night. Great movie, it was well directed by Michael Mann as always, Depp was good, but thought Christian Bale's character was a bit weak. Good movie tho.

Got 'Harsh Times' to watch tonight, I think it's the only Christian Bale movie I haven't seen... Seems to have a good reviews on IMDB.


----------



## marts_uk

this film looks good but also looks weird!

its called Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## bowen86

Harsh times very good! and harry brown very good imo

12 rounds bad! 2012 bad!

Havent seen bruno....


----------



## DNC

Watched 'In Bruges' last night with Colin Farrell,very funny film,a dark comedy.


----------



## Slamdog

ok, over the last couple of days...

surrogates... not bad, plot was there but was a rehash of 2 separate films really. still, i enjoyed it.

Taintlight... This is a spoof... a very low budget spoof... probably cost more to print the dvd covers than was actually spent on the film. it was good in a cult film classic sort of way but really no more than a time filler.

Pandorum... again, it reminded me of so many other films but does sand out in its own right as a valid sci-fi movie. some of the acting was a little ott but generally its a good film.

Robin and the Seven Hoods.... an old rat pack comedy gangster movie.. typical Sinatra, Martin, Davies Jr semi musical. Seeing Peter Falk and Bing Crosby as young men was weird... especially Peter Falk... and the makings of Columbo were clearly visible.


----------



## Brawlerboy

I did a small marathon of 1960s Sci-Fi/Horror classics which were good:

Quatermass and the Pit (scared the **** out of me when I first saw it on TV back in the mid-70s)

Island of Terror (bone-eating monsters created by scientists after their experiments into finding a cure for cancer goes horribly wrong).

Night of the Big Heat (alien invaders on an island where tempratures are soring despite it being winter).

You can't beat the old classics!


----------



## The Beginner

Nelson said:


> Anyone seen 2012 yet...?


Yes, not too bad, worth watching IMO.

That being said I watched an indepedant film last night called INK - absolutely superb in the thriller/ scifi genre.


----------



## kyrocera

The Beginner said:


> That being said I watched an indepedant film last night called INK - absolutely superb in the thriller/ scifi genre.


I have this to watch, wasnt sure on it after reading IMDB. But I flicked through it (to check the quality) and actually looked alright.

Halfway through watching "Fighting" at the mo but will watch it next week.


----------



## Slamdog

one that i re watched today...

Tattoo... German film... one of the best police/crime thriller/dramas ever seen.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0286204/

you can get it in blockbuster...


----------



## geeby112

The fourth Kind

poo'd my pants last night:whistling:


----------



## Slamdog

geeby112 said:


> The fourth Kind
> 
> poo'd my pants last night:whistling:


before or after the alien anal probe?


----------



## geeby112

lol before, during and after :whistling:

it was the actual footage the freaked me out


----------



## Slamdog

its one film i'm looking forward to seeing. is it done docu style or as a story film?


----------



## geeby112

Slamdog said:


> its one film i'm looking forward to seeing. is it done docu style or as a story film?


seriously recommended, they split the screen in half and show the actual video then the actors playing the role, some freaky unknown stuff.


----------



## Jem

cannot wait to see the Fourth Kind !


----------



## Rosko

marts_uk said:


> this film looks good but also looks weird!
> 
> its called Where The Wild Things Are


OMG!!! I remember reading the book of this when i was at primary school! Quality!! :thumb:

Also, watched How To Lose Friends And Alienate People with Simon Pegg and Megan Fox, very funny!!


----------



## geeby112

Jem said:


> cannot wait to see the Fourth Kind !


its worth the watch  leaves you wondering. :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog

watched two more films last night...

Public Enemies... looked good but in the end got slow and boring. It was too long to keep the interest going.

Antichrist... This was an odd film, but compelling. The opening sequence with the childs death was very emotional for me, the subsequent scenes were extremely well acted, Willem Defoe surprised me... he has ginger pubes... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0870984/ this is one i recommend to anyone who wants something a bit different. I wouldn't call it arthouse, but it isn't far short.


----------



## asmustard

i gotta agree with everyone thats said taken. AMAZING.. also im thinking black hawk down :2guns:


----------



## Slamdog

Today was Transformers 2...

it was a bit of fun, lots of great effects.


----------



## BillC

Please for the love of God, don't watch Inglorious basterds - 10 mins of action, 2'20" of the usual crap pompus Tarrantino dialogue. All the action is in the trailers, I kid you not.


----------



## Slamdog

BillC said:


> Please for the love of God, don't watch Inglorious basterds - 10 mins of action, 2'20" of the usual crap pompus Tarrantino dialogue. All the action is in the trailers, I kid you not.


i havent seen the tarantino remake but the original was great.


----------



## Bulk1

Last few weeks have seen a few good films on DVD..

Taken 10/10

Watchmen 10/10

Death Race 9/10

Rock n Rolla 9/10

Moon 9/10


----------



## Nelson

Watched 2012 last night.

Naff story

Naff dialog

Naff acting

Mind blowing effects...:cool:

Defo one for the big screen.


----------



## kirkelliott

2012 was awsome! really enjoyed this film last nite!"


----------



## alphadog

Watched Terminator 4 Salvation directors cut last night, couldnt see any extra stuff in it to the first time i saw it. Then noticed that the US release is an 18 and the UK its a 12 

Thought the film was ok, and a better vehicle for Bale than that stupid gruff voice he has is the Dark Knight.


----------



## RyanClarke

Busy watching law abiding citizen


----------



## Bulk1

chilisi said:


> The Dark Knight on Blu Ray....
> 
> Cant wait for Terminator Salvation and Transformers 2 to be released
> 
> First Blood is always a favourite of mine.


Dark Knight is awesome, the 1st time I watched it I wasnt sure but it wasnt anything like the last few, the more you watch it the better it is.. 10/10.

I saw Term Salv at the cinema, didnt like it as much as the previous Terms, I need to watch that again.

Just got Star Trek to watch later.


----------



## Bulk1

chilisi said:


> .
> 
> I liked Terminator Salvation, it should have been made after T2.
> 
> Only part I didnt like though, was when Arnie made an appearance.
> 
> Star Trek is a good shout also.. Anything with big effects from now on, as Blu Ray is truly amazing..!


Big effects and big sound ...lights out and choc ice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Training Day, denzel washington very good


----------



## Bulk1

chilisi said:


> .
> 
> Blu Ray is truly amazing..!


I know its a bit old...but this is worth watching on Blu Ray for the effects alone.. but the film as as good as the effects great stuff..


----------



## Slamdog

Bulk1 said:


> I know its a bit old...but this is worth watching on Blu Ray for the effects alone.. but the film as as good as the effects great stuff..


that was possibly the best of the series. and hey... creedence rock!


----------



## maccer

Watched District 13 Ultimatum - ok

Step Brothers - ok

What the Bleep do we know - was interesting, need an open mind


----------



## Stan

The Hangover

Observe and Report

2 good comedys


----------



## wastedtime

If its not been said already, one of my favorite films is 'The Prestige'. Its got Hugh Jackman, Christian Bale and Michael Caine in it and its directed by Christopher Nolan who directed both new batman films.. Worth a watch! Plus i loved Inglorious Basterds when i saw it.


----------



## britbull

Someone recently suggested watching Dear Zachary with the caveat "Do not google it, just watch it with an open mind"

Challenge anyone to watch this without crying


----------



## robdog

I watched Inglourious Basterds Saturday i thought it was an excellent film.

I may watch 50 dead men walking later it looks good.


----------



## Jem

robdog said:


> I watched Inglourious Basterds Saturday i thought it was an excellent film.
> 
> I may watch *50 dead men walking* later it looks good.


Worth a watch Rob  - you have to concentrate though so that you catch everything they say because they speak so fast and the accents are very thick

I liked it :thumbup1:


----------



## kyrocera

Slamdog said:


> Antichrist... This was an odd film, but compelling. The opening sequence with the childs death was very emotional for me, the subsequent scenes were extremely well acted, Willem Defoe surprised me... he has ginger pubes... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0870984/ this is one i recommend to anyone who wants something a bit different. I wouldn't call it arthouse, but it isn't far short.


Ive been looking forward to this one for a while. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Bulk1

chilisi said:


> Sounds like your asking me out on a date..! :whistling: :laugh:


 How do you look in heels? :thumbup1:


----------



## Slamdog

Last night I watched Twilight.... thought i would before new moon came along and after seeing the spoof a few days ago I decided to endure it.

Bit of a disappointment really. no sex, no fangs no blood. It was filmed well but left me sort of flat. I cant see what teenage girls would see in it and it hasn't made me want to read the books.

also watched greg behrendt as well. that was funny....


----------



## Slamdog

another one...

today i watched g-force with the kids... typical disney kids film. was quite entertaining and the cgi guinea pigs were pretty good.


----------



## pea head

Rocco Animal Trainer 4....crap storyline...brilliant acting though.

"More,more....take more"


----------



## Nemises

law abiding citizen. great show.


----------



## Propper Joss

Zombieland, PMSL . Wicked, bad movie.


----------



## winger

Nemises said:


> law abiding citizen. great show.


Good movie



Propper Joss said:


> Zombieland, PMSL . Wicked, bad movie.


Another good movie.


----------



## BillC

Padonum, watched last night - but you're on nights billc:whistling: - not bad.


----------



## winger

BillC said:


> Padonum, watched last night - but you're on nights billc:whistling: - not bad.


Was it any good, sorry for being a rock. Also feel free to link a preview..lol:beer:


----------



## BillC

winger said:


> Was it any good, sorry for being a rock. Also feel free to link a preview..lol:beer:


Yeah liked it, scary sci-fi, nothing origional but worth watching. I previewed mine via giganews mate so sorry cannot post link as 1) at work and 2) without nttp access it'd be useless to you. Ow and what's going on Winger, you haven't got a green block yet, ow how the love has left you now you're can't super rep:whistling:


----------



## winger

BillC said:


> Ow and what's going on Winger, you haven't got a green block yet, ow how the love has left you now you're can't super rep:whistling:


No problemo, I was on top for about 6 years and I can bring it back and if I am not on top, no worries, I am all about people posting more and isn't that the bottom line?

Don't make me rep you with my zero rep ability...lol


----------



## Captain Hero

winger said:


> No problemo, I was on top for about 6 years and I can bring it back and if I am not on top, no worries, I am all about people posting more and isn't that the bottom line?
> 
> Don't make me rep you with my zero rep ability...lol


Hijack : Winger who is that in your pic? 

uuuurm....yeah.......I saw Marley and Me recently, good film


----------



## winger

Captain Hero said:


> Hijack : Winger who is that in your pic?
> 
> uuuurm....yeah.......I saw Marley and Me recently, good film


Will your Mom let you watch any "R" rated films? :whistling:


----------



## mick_the_brick

pea head said:


> Rocco Animal Trainer 4....crap storyline...brilliant acting though.
> 
> "More,more....take more"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Taken with Liam Neeson and Blood and bone with Michael Jai White. Just connected PS3 to Pc as a media server so can watch downloaded stuff downstairs on shiny big plasma screen :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

I quite enjoy Fanny by Gaslight


----------



## Smitch

2012 was good. Also Night at the museum 2 was good.


----------



## Slamdog

Last night watched Inglourious Basterds.... Hmmm.. it wasnt a good tarantino film but it wasn't a bad film. I've seen worse but there has been stuff a lot better from tarantino.

Today I watched Death Note 3 - L : Change The World. Not sure how this really fits into the series, it didn't really involve the death note at all which makes it a bit misleading. Still it was well filmed and there was a viable plot so it still worked, even as a stand alone film.

also watched a docu called Hitlers Britain, showing all the stuff uncle adolf had planned for england once he had invaded. very interesting indeed.


----------



## GHS

Just watched Lucky Number Sleven (2006) starring Bruce Willis, Hartnett and Morgan Freeman.

Really really good film with a great twist.

9/10


----------



## winger

Just finished "Train" boy what a scary and suspenseful movie.

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/lcSQLMIM5nw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/lcSQLMIM5nw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1


----------



## DNC

GHS said:


> Just watched Lucky Number Sleven (2006) starring Bruce Willis, Hartnett and Morgan Freeman.
> 
> Really really good film with a great twist.
> 
> 9/10


Lucy Lui is well fit in that mate,loved the film,all the better with her in it:thumb:


----------



## Slamdog

Last night i watched Gamer. not bad, basic plot, bit ott... some tits...


----------



## GHS

LADS ....

If you want to get into the good books with the Mrs here's one to watch...

P.S I love you.

I HATE TO SAY IT...

Its a chick flick but I really enjoyed it. Soppy c*nt I know 

Its got the fella from 300 in and a sexy lead female Hilary S****.

Very good film and the Mrs will love it.


----------



## winger

GHS said:


> LADS ....
> 
> If you want to get into the good books with the Mrs here's one to watch...
> 
> P.S I love you.
> 
> I HATE TO SAY IT...
> 
> Its a chick flick but I really enjoyed it. Soppy c*nt I know
> 
> Its got the fella from 300 in and a sexy lead female Hilary S****.
> 
> Very good film and the Mrs will love it.


That was a great movie, I really liked it.

Here is the trailer, click here.


----------



## Slamdog

Last nights viewing:-

Ink This is one of those films you either get or dont. I liked it, combining fantasy with action with drama. Its not for everyone but i really enjoyed it.

Zombieland It was worth a laugh and wasnt quite what I expected.

Roy Chubby Brown: Too Fat To Be Gay. More of the usual Chubby Brown stuff. Some of it is funny, some are just rehashes of old jokes seen on previous videos.


----------



## offo

3.10 to yuma christian bale and russel crowe beast of a cowboy film

Mr brooks kevin costener and demi moore really good thriller and suspense.....never had kevin costner down has a murdering nutball before

death sentance kevin bacon really good action film really decent to be fair

pineapple express really really funny

run fat boy run funny simon pegg film

death race was susprisingly a very good action film


----------



## Slamdog

3:10 was pretty good, still again the original was better.


----------



## robdog

Jem said:


> Worth a watch Rob  - you have to concentrate though so that you catch everything they say because they speak so fast and the accents are very thick
> 
> I liked it :thumbup1:


I actually think my copy may have subtitles on it lmao.

Reminds me of Ken Loach's Sweet Sixteen, i love that film (set in scotland) but without the subtitles you would have a hard time understanding it.


----------



## paulo

layer cake ,superb


----------



## Slamdog

been a bit lax recently...

death warrior... a tap out production... it was ok... weak plot but entertaining in a sort of mma way.

wizards of waverly place movie. typical disney fare. its ok.

9... the kids animation. it really is a fantastic film, deep meanings for those who can see them, entertaining story for those that cant. its very dark. its not all happy happy.

harry potter and the half blood prince.... bored shyteless. it had no appeal like the rest of the films.

hh holmes. interesting docu on americas first serial killer.... man that bloke was warped.

will add some more later.


----------



## Nelson

I watched Avatar the other evening...Much, much better than I expected... :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

Nelson said:


> I watched Avatar the other evening...Much, much better than I expected... :thumb:


i must go see this,everyone i know says ths film is great and i believe it is in 3-D?

watched para-normal activity...absolute poop,blair witch type thing,as with blair witch was better,even though it was sh*t also!!!


----------



## Slamdog

couple more...

Jennifers Body. it was a sort of horror, sort of comedy. it wasn't scary scary but it was entertaining. plot was obvious but it was a nice twist at the end.

Blood Moon Rising. very much a grindhouse movie. disjointed and hard to follow if you are not used to the style but quite a good example of the genre.


----------



## Captain Hero

Saw Avatar in 3D the other day, thought it was brilliant! Similar in a sense to Dances with Wolves or last samurai but brilliant film all the same.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Slamdog said:


> couple more...
> 
> Jennifers Body. it was a sort of horror, sort of comedy. it wasn't scary scary but it was entertaining. plot was obvious but it was a nice twist at the end.


I read something about Jennifers Body - a review if you like it said

"The only good thing about Jennifers Body was Jennifers body"

Invention of Lying was alright.

The Box was good, I rather liked that although a bit FUBAR

Dorian Grey was not bad also!


----------



## Slamdog

YetiMan said:


> I read something about Jennifers Body - a review if you like it said
> 
> "The only good thing about Jennifers Body was Jennifers body"


not far off the mark really. it wasn't stunning or thought provoking. it entertained me though.

another one..

Bad Lieutenant... nic cage does two types of films. really good or really shyte. this is one of the second type.


----------



## Beklet

Nelson said:


> I watched Avatar the other evening...Much, much better than I expected... :thumb:


Watching that tonight...from the trailer I'm not convinced at all - the usual 'Americans going into a country to wreak havoc and take whatever they want but then good prevails' sanctimonious bullsh1t that normally gets me ranting at the screen, but I'm prepared to sit back and keep my trap shut


----------



## FATBOY

watched avatar last night in 3d awsome film :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Watched the movie *"UP"* over the weekend with my nieces. I thought it had a great message and I enjoyed it.


----------



## winger

Wife's pic but loved it. *Fired Up*

Loved the humor.


----------



## corbuk

*Avatar 2009 TELESYNC H264 AAC-SecretMyth (Kingdom-Release) *

*
*

*
New Release Updated - 28th Dec 2009*










*SCREENS BELOW!!*



> Genre..................: Action | Adventure | Sci-Fi | Thriller
> 
> Language...............: English
> 
> Awards.................: Nominated for 4 Golden Globes. Another 9 nominations
> 
> Original Source........: German 720p TS + LINE Audio (thx IMAGINE)
> 
> Total Size.............: 2.09 GB (2,144 MB / 2,196,421 KB / 2,249,136,102 bytes)
> 
> Format.................: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
> 
> Bitrate................: 1786 kbit/s
> 
> Encoding...............: 2 Pass
> 
> Resolution.............: 720 x 304
> 
> Quality Factor (QF)....: 0.325
> 
> Frame Rate.............: 25,000 fps
> 
> Size...................: 1.91 GB (2,052,407,959 bytes)
> 
> Display Aspect Ratio...: 2.35: 1
> 
> Type...................: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC
> 
> Bitrate................: 168 kbit/s (2 ch)
> 
> Sample Rate............: 48000Hz
> 
> Channels...............: 2 channels: Dolby Pro Logic II L R
> 
> Size...................: 187 MB (196,544,339 bytes)
> 
> Subtitle...............:German HARDCODED(only FOREIGN PARTS)


*IMDB Rating: 8.8/10 69,101 votes*

IMDB Link:



Code:


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499549/



















































*

Download Links

200Mb Links Interchangeable Links Interchangeable No Password

Sample

*


Code:


<strong>http://rapidshare.com/files/328057795/Born.Criminal.rar</strong>

*
*

*
RS,MU & HF Links Interchangeable & No Password New Set of rar & links*

*
*

*
****you cannot put up links to download films on the board as we could get in trouble***

NOTE: The above Release have much better quality and been released today so download this & enjoy.RAR Filenames been changed due to Copyrights


----------



## corbuk

corbuk said:


> *
> ****you cannot put up links to download films on the board as we could get in trouble***


----------



## winger

Wilderness was good.


----------



## Slamdog

been a bit off recently...

but...

watched over the last few days...

Harry Brown .... not bad, slow start, good ending.

National Geographic Fight Science...

now this really needs a thread of its own. one of the best documentaries on the ins and outs of fighting and the effects of impacts on the human body. the first part covers mma fighters and the effects of mma fighting using all sorts of computer imaging and crash test dummies...


----------



## UKWolverine

Good idea on the best documentaries thread.

I liked Sherlock Holmes, had a little too much Hollywood gloss to it IMO but still enjoyable.

Thought Harry Brown was good but then I like my revenge flicks. Any more recommendations along the revenge/vigilante lines?


----------



## GHS

The Terminal - Tom Hanks 2002.

Great film.


----------



## LittleChris

State of Play

Alvin and the Chipmunks; The Squeekal


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Gran Torino again, Harry Brown(i know the Heygate where it was filmed) Eagle Eye, The Secret(not a movie but VERY worth watching)


----------



## GHS

I'm watching the fourth kind tonight with the Mrs, apperently its a bit like paranormal activities.

I'll give feedback later


----------



## fitrut

someone advised here on board movie "Five fingers", really good movie


----------



## winger

fitness said:


> someone advised here on board movie "Five fingers", really good movie


Enjoy

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700623/pete.5fin.city.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700603/pete.5fin.city.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700627/pete.5fin.city.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700612/pete.5fin.city.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700617/pete.5fin.city.part5.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700611/pete.5fin.city.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700644/pete.5fin.city.part7.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/26700572/pete.5fin.city.part8.rar


----------



## UKWolverine

Thanks for the links winger. Will check this film out.

Watched "The Book of Eli" the other day thought it was fantastic.


----------



## geeby112

GHS said:


> I'm watching the fourth kind tonight with the Mrs, apperently its a bit like paranormal activities.
> 
> I'll give feedback later


How did you find the movie mate? made me think too much as what really happens when you fall asleep:rolleyes:


----------



## GHS

geeby112 said:


> How did you find the movie mate? made me think too much as what really happens when you fall asleep:rolleyes:


 I watched twenty minutes mate and feel asleep if I'm honest but will watch it again soon.


----------



## dazsmith69

law abiding citizen great movie

crap films i watch recently - inglorious bastards pile of ****e,

gamer was wierd,

taking of phelam 123 very average.


----------



## geeby112

GHS said:


> I watched twenty minutes mate and feel asleep if I'm honest but will watch it again soon.


Its worth the watch mate, well better than paranormal activity, this has archive footage of her hypno sessions with her clients then has a split screenof the actors re-inacting what happend, very creepy.


----------



## superfit2408

i thought avatar was amazing. looking forward to that new michael cera film youth in revolt.

i love van wilder and 40 year old virgin stuff like that are a great laugh


----------



## lukeee

Into the wild! Great film!


----------



## superfit2408

GHS said:


> The Terminal - Tom Hanks 2002.
> 
> Great film.


yep very good film. i was actually trying to think of a bad film tom hanks has made...can anyone think of one?


----------



## manson

The fourth kind i found a bit boring even though i watched it all the way through, done in the same vein as blair witch, sold as fact when it actually isnt, good concept from the director.


----------



## Slamdog

i enjoyed law abiding citizen.... good ending too, if not just a bit too hurried.


----------



## geeby112

superfit2408 said:


> i thought avatar was amazing. looking forward to that new michael cera film youth in revolt.
> 
> i love van wilder and 40 year old virgin stuff like that are a great laugh


Have you seen Step Brothers then :thumbup1:


----------



## superfit2408

geeby112 said:


> Have you seen Step Brothers then :thumbup1:


yessss lol great film, i love it when they make the bunk bed. classic. Also have to say the Hangover is fantastic.


----------



## sawyer

just watched taken thought it was quality


----------



## bowey

geeby112 said:


> Have you seen Step Brothers then :thumbup1:





> ive got a belly full of white dog crap AND YOU LAY THIS **** ON ME?


HAHA LOVE step brothers


----------



## winger

http://rapidshare.com/files/171322311/Step.Brothers_2008__Unrated.Edition_DvDrip-aXXo.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/171322312/Step.Brothers_2008__Unrated.Edition_DvDrip-aXXo.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/171322310/Step.Brothers_2008__Unrated.Edition_DvDrip-aXXo.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/171322314/Step.Brothers_2008__Unrated.Edition_DvDrip-aXXo.part4.rar

password - as22


----------



## leonface

Just watched an odd but very good film called 'Shortbus', not going to be to everybody's taste, but still a strangely enjoyable film. here's a trailer (be warned, sexual content): http://www.spike.com/video/shortbus-uncensored/2768166


----------



## winger

leonface said:


> Just watched an odd but very good film called 'Shortbus', not going to be to everybody's taste, but still a strangely enjoyable film. here's a trailer (be warned, sexual content): http://www.spike.com/video/shortbus-uncensored/2768166


http://rapidshare.com/files/287835868/flmShrtbs.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/287836228/flmShrtbs.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/287836681/flmShrtbs.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/287833478/flmShrtbs.part4.rar


----------



## wastedtime

Love Requiem for a Dream which i watched recently, great Film. If you watch it wouthout thinkin, you probably think its about drugs; when in fact its about the death of hope for all the chartacters in the film. Really thought provoking and well produced.


----------



## Slamdog

was planning on a marathon last night of watching both smokin aces films back to back.

i only managed the first one before the sleeping pills kicked in.

good film, bit jumpy at the start introducing the players but flowed to a fantastic end.


----------



## mal

watched the hurt locker last night.10/10 and hangover funny film. :thumb:


----------



## Nelson

UKWolverine said:


> Thanks for the links winger. Will check this film out.
> 
> Watched "The Book of Eli" the other day thought it was fantastic.


Any links to a non-cam version... :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## robdog

Slamdog said:


> was planning on a marathon last night of watching both smokin aces films back to back.
> 
> i only managed the first one before the sleeping pills kicked in.
> 
> good film, bit jumpy at the start introducing the players but flowed to a fantastic end.


I odnt hold out much hope for the sequal to be honest. Acting is meant to be bad. Straight to DVD aswell.


----------



## Replicator

Law Abiding Citizen....................... Exellent


----------



## Littlerob

Law abiding citizen last night, it was awesome!!! very clever well worth a watch.

Amistad - i know its yonks old but only watched a few weeks ago


----------



## winger

Nelson said:


> Any links to a non-cam version... :confused1: :whistling:


Click here. Very very slow download though. It will probably take 32 hours...lol


----------



## Shady45

Gran Torino was class and the hangover, x men origins tonight


----------



## B_RAW

In the past week iv watched valkyrie, Sherlocks Holmes, Hangover, Law Abiding Citezen. All for free and in the comfort of my own home. Ahhh internet is great.


----------



## winger

B_RAW said:


> In the past week iv watched valkyrie, Sherlocks Holmes, Hangover, Law Abiding Citezen. All for free and in the comfort of my own home. Ahhh internet is great.


Is that all...lol


----------



## B_RAW

winger said:


> Is that all...lol


can i put the X-rated ones down aswell?


----------



## MikeyGG

agreed law abiding citizen - top film!! just didnt like the ending much!


----------



## Slamdog

robdog said:


> I odnt hold out much hope for the sequal to be honest. Acting is meant to be bad. Straight to DVD aswell.


i'd heard that it was poor, but i tend to watch stuff anyway cos i make up mind about them....

some of the reviews of stuff on imdb are so pretentious and up their own ar$e, you have to take them with a pinch of salt.


----------



## weeman

Slamdog said:


> i'd heard that it was poor, but i tend to watch stuff anyway cos i make up mind about them....
> 
> some of the reviews of stuff on imdb are so pretentious and up their own ar$e, you have to take them with a pinch of salt.


totally agree with that,some proper Barry Norman wannabe's writting up the reviews lol


----------



## DNC

Just watched 'The Hangover',good film like everyones said.

That guys missus is a right fcuking headpecker:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Watched the Hurt Locker last night ............Brilliant 10/10


----------



## winger

Replicator said:


> Watched the Hurt Locker last night ............Brilliant 10/10


It was good, it almost looked like a documentary.


----------



## Haimer

Watched Pitch Black last night, pretty decent film.


----------



## Replicator

Haimer said:


> Watched Pitch Black last night, pretty decent film.


Bloody hell lad ,thats ten years old ......you took your time :lol: :lol: 

Ps) there a follow up to it Pitch Black 2: *The Chronicles of Riddick* its good too


----------



## Slamdog

watched smokin aces 2 last night....

not bad, vinnie jones had a bit of a non part and the plot holes were a touch large but it had action and explosions.... the dwarfs were brilliant....


----------



## Haimer

Replicator said:


> Bloody hell lad ,thats ten years old ......you took your time :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps) there a follow up to it Pitch Black 2: *The Chronicles of Riddick* its good too


Have seen it before pal, just was on c4 last night!

Oh and watched Case 39 this week, pretty good but a bit predictable.


----------



## Replicator

I watched *The Meat Train* the other night as well, its got Vinnie in it A LOT!! Its a horror and Vinnie does'nt say a word all the way through....... 6 out of 10 id give it.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Just watched "The Time Travellers Wife" and gotta say it exceeded my expectations. Worth a watch for sure.


----------



## winger

Replicator said:


> I watched *The Meat Train* the other night as well, its got Vinnie in it A LOT!! Its a horror and Vinnie does'nt say a word all the way through....... 6 out of 10 id give it.


 I liked that movie.



Replicator said:


> Bloody hell lad ,thats ten years old ......you took your time :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps) there a follow up to it Pitch Black 2: *The Chronicles of Riddick* its good too


Loved Chronicles of Riddick.



TaintedSoul said:


> Just watched "The Time Travellers Wife" and gotta say it exceeded my expectations. Worth a watch for sure.


That's pretty good too but not my favorite, the end makes it better.


----------



## UKWolverine

Watched Daybreakers and thought it was very good, highly recommended if you like dark, Blade style vampire movies.


----------



## Slamdog

UKWolverine said:


> Watched Daybreakers and thought it was very good, highly recommended if you like dark, Blade style vampire movies.


looking forward to that one


----------



## winger

I watched it and it was good.

What is your take on the Blade movies?


----------



## Slamdog

blade (us version) was very good, i also enjoyed the first sequel but trinity was a bit disjointed. I'm quite a fan of newer vampire films, bloodrayne was good and so was van helsing.... maybe the ladies costumes had something to do with it... seeing as i'm a fan of the goth look for women.


----------



## UKWolverine

I loved Blade when it came out, wasn't too impressed with sequels myself.

Watched Triangle yesterday, certainly makes you think, quite disturbing really.


----------



## Replicator

winger said:


> I watched it and it was good.
> 
> What is your take on the Blade movies?


I though they were okay

I watched Wilderness last night............. not too bad


----------



## winger

UKWolverine said:


> Watched Triangle yesterday, certainly makes you think, quite disturbing really.


Fcuking loved it but do not watch it buzzed. :whistling:

What a thinker movie, all I can say is wow. I will pull this in about a day so act now...lol

http://rapidshare.com/files/340004567/Triangle.2009.BDRip.XviD.FRAGMENT.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/340005240/Triangle.2009.BDRip.XviD.FRAGMENT.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/340004372/Triangle.2009.BDRip.XviD.FRAGMENT.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/340005381/Triangle.2009.BDRip.XviD.FRAGMENT.part4.rar


----------



## colrob1

Its an old one and not well known but Slingblade with billy bob thornton is absolute class.well worth a watch


----------



## winger

colrob1 said:


> Its an old one and not well known but Slingblade with billy bob thornton is absolute class.well worth a watch


Loved it, uh huh


----------



## daggs

I watched

*The Hangover* funny as ****

*City Of God*...Amazing

*Amores Perros*... Amazing (must see) Subtitles though


----------



## RedKola

I watched 'Taking of Pelham 123' last night! 

Was very good! :thumb:


----------



## MT29

daggs said:


> I watched
> 
> *The Hangover* funny as ****
> 
> *City Of God*...Amazing
> 
> *Amores Perros*... Amazing (must see) Subtitles though


Is city of god about the brazilian gangs ?

I watched Terminator 2 the other night and it never gets old :2guns:


----------



## daggs

yeah it is about orgainsed crime and the gangs in Rio de Janeiro.proper film


----------



## MT29

Watched it a while ago, but can't remember what happens haha!


----------



## daggs

im like that with the odd film


----------



## Slamdog

last night was...

x-men origins. loved it. nice and dark.

Larry the Cable Guy: Tailgate Party. bloody funny.... I think Larry is great.. love that ******* humour


----------



## Dan86

I watched a cracking film with leo di caprio in it as an undercover agent working in the middle east tracking terrorists. cant remember the name anyone help!?!??!


----------



## Slamdog

Dan86 said:


> I watched a cracking film with leo di caprio in it as an undercover agent working in the middle east tracking terrorists. cant remember the name anyone help!?!??!


body of lies.


----------



## Dan86

Thats the one its a really good film i think anyone else seen it???


----------



## Replicator

Watched *Orphan* last night and *Case 39* tonight

Brilliant films


----------



## Slamdog

Dan86 said:


> Thats the one its a really good film i think anyone else seen it???


yep, seen it. it was well done. reasonable story, nice mix of everything. what do you expect from ridley scott!


----------



## Slamdog

last night was american stand up night...

first one was Wanda Sykes... funny, most of the jokes translated to the uk.

second was Paul Rodriguez and friends..... it was ok, some good moments but not able to understand the spanish bits and relating to latinos in the states made it unfunny at times.


----------



## anabolic ant

will be watching "blood & bone" tonight,watched the first few mins the other day and it looks like its gonna be a good film,but may not be and turn out to be a friggin pile of bullcrap!!!


----------



## mrfitness81

I recently watched the Hurt Locker and also Edge of Darkness, both were good.


----------



## RedKola

Went to see the edge of darkness tonight, was better than I thought it was going to be, quite graphic in bits. :thumb: Thumbs up from me! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Valkyrie


----------



## Replicator

John Evo said:


> Valkyrie


what did you think of this , Im not a fan of wee Tom you see

thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

I went to see Avatar was really enjoying it but then was ill, so I left about 40 minutes into the film...grrr What I saw of it, was really good though.

Im going to see it again soon hehe


----------



## BillC

Sherlock Holmes is excellent

Ow and Avatar- what can I say but wow

Valkyrie, you forget it's Tom Midget after 5 minutes. Don't forget, he is actually a very good actor and if it wasn't for political correctness it would have been him not Dustin Hoffman with an oscar for Rain Man.


----------



## Slamdog

started watching Horsemen last night. looks like a good film but my medication said i had to sleep so didn't see all of it. some freaky murder scenes...


----------



## GHS

Watched Avatar on Monday night in 3D.

The 3D is great and really adds to the film.

Deffinetely worth going to see. Its the future of cinema.

Many previews of more 3D films coming out later on this year.


----------



## BigAndyJ

The Baader-Meinhof Complex.


----------



## Replicator

went to see Avatar on Sunday

Doss film 10/10 cant wait to down load it and watch it another 10 times LOL


----------



## winger

From Paris with love, what an awesome move. John Travolta was sensational!


----------



## NakedGuy

from paris with love, the new john trav film is pretty good


----------



## offo

I am about to watch my bloody valentine no idea if its any good might be a load of crap


----------



## winger

offo said:


> I am about to watch my bloody valentine no idea if its any good might be a load of crap


Good movie and well done!

Nothing says date movie like a 3d movie from hell...lol


----------



## bravo9

Watched an old DVD at wknd and forgot how good it was. ( gang related ) it's got 2pac in and forgot the name of the other main character. It's about 2 corupt cops. I say no more


----------



## winger

Is the movie Gang Related?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Sherlock Holmes - last night decent film


----------



## mick_the_brick

Got daybreakers to watch next


----------



## robdog

Watched The Collector yesterday. Not a bad film if your into Saw/Hostel type films.


----------



## Buddhist Palm

Boondock Saints....!


----------



## UKWolverine

mick_the_brick said:


> Got daybreakers to watch next


I loved it, highly recommended


----------



## Ashcrapper

watched funny people the other day. on the plus side there's people in it, the downside its not funny. dont watch it.


----------



## hackskii

robdog said:


> Watched The Collector yesterday. Not a bad film if your into Saw/Hostel type films.


I loved that movie, nice scarry horror thriller.


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched The Island last night. Was ok 7/10.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Watched the Matrix in Blue ray last night...

Very impressed with the quality and sound clarity


----------



## robdog

hackskii said:


> I loved that movie, nice scarry horror thriller.


I can see a sequal comming out for it too.


----------



## a.notherguy

watched anvil the other night with my mates - even the lads who hate metal and have never heard anvil before thought it was excellent.

i lmao all the way through - spinal tap but real!

top movie


----------



## Replicator

well .............. I watched Valkyrie and the only reason I did not enjoy it was coz weeee Tom was in it nearly aaaaaaaaaal the way through ....would off been a good film if the likes of Pitt or willis was the main man

OMO


----------



## Replicator

robdog said:


> Watched The Collector yesterday. Not a bad film if your into Saw/Hostel type films.


I better watch The Collector then ..........Ive seen all the Saw and both the hostel movies :thumb:


----------



## winger

Replicator said:


> I better watch The Collector then ..........Ive seen all the Saw and both the hostel movies :thumb:


You will love it, I have watched all of the above too.


----------



## cellaratt

The Time Travelers Wife...


----------



## winger

cellaratt said:


> The Time Travelers Wife...


The end was the best part of the movie. :whistling:

Hi cellaratt, nice to see you in the movie section..he he.


----------



## cellaratt

Better than I thought it was gonna be..Left plenty of room for a sequel...  ...


----------



## Slamdog

just watched avatar... very good... keep thinking about painting the wife blue now...


----------



## colt24

"Milk" with sean penn, he's very good in this film.


----------



## colt24

and The Assassination of Richard Nixon !


----------



## TheBigBang

Just watched Public Enemies. Not bad at all..


----------



## yakuza

Just finished watching Edge of darkness, have to say it was a **** hot film and i highly reccomend it.


----------



## hackskii

Martyrs was wild


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Avatar in 3D.. brilliant..


----------



## bravo9

winger said:


> Is the movie Gang Related?


yes mate thats the one


----------



## winger

Call Back.

Now that's scary.



<div class=


----------



## Slamdog

got round to watching the rest of Horsemen last night....

bloody good film actually.

also watched Black Dynamite again..... funny as fcuk. complete retake on blaxploitation movies, lots of tits, lots of 70's black clichés.


----------



## rodrigo

bought my wife her favourite film POINT BREAK for xmas and finally got watchin at the weekend still enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## pi55head

district 9.....halarious i dont think it was meant to be though!!


----------



## winger

Wolfman was just ok.

Valentines Day was good.

Couples Retreat was good.


----------



## Guest

watched 4 over the weekend.

Orphan - Really enjoyed it, nice twist.

What happens in Vegas - Was ok

District 9 - weird but enjoyed it

Invention of Lying - Nothing to shout about, bit disappointed.


----------



## MikeyGG

Green Street 2 - alot of people told me this was naff, watched it last nite - wasnt the best but watchable.

Kung Fu Panda - Just watched this and thought was very funny :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

I watched the collector last night ........Brilliant ...........good ending. means theres gonna be another :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

last night I watched Surrogates staring Bruce Willis............sorry but what a load of smiddy p1sh


----------



## steven_SRi

not long seen Avatar...not my sort of film but thought it was great!

and Man on Fire....brilliant


----------



## BillC

Time Traveller's Wife - DREADFUL - even wife was near suicidal it's that bad, and it's a chick flick

Daybreakers - different but good

Surrogates - not bad

Sherlock Holmes- excellent

Legion - pretty good film.


----------



## Replicator

Watched UP this afternoon ........Hilarious :thumb:


----------



## round 2

LOVE,HONOUR AND OBEY absolute classic. "fix bayonets" cracks me up every time:lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Just watched Predator

GET TO THE CHOPPER

Well worth a watch :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Mr Brooks - awesome film :thumb:

Serial killer type film with lots of twists and turns


----------



## hackskii

The Step Father was awesome.


----------



## Nutz01

Watched this weekend...

The hurt locker - About Bomb disposal in Iraq ****










Wrong turn at tahoe - Mobster film *****










Both very good


----------



## freeline

Replicator said:


> Watched UP this afternoon ........Hilarious :thumb:


i want to see that solely for the part of the talking dog, where he explains why he can talk then mid-sentence goes "squirrel" and looks away. my dog used to be the same, not the talkative part but be doing something that notice a squirell/rabbit/small child and bound over to it:laugh:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Seen "Precious" tonight. Not bad. Although this might have been its last week in the pictures.


----------



## winger

I just watched, "*Shutter Island*" and I gota say Martin Scorsese you are one crazy man, but loved it. :thumb:


----------



## steven_SRi

round 2 said:


> LOVE,HONOUR AND OBEY absolute classic. "fix bayonets" cracks me up every time:lol:


 i forgot about this film!! it cracks me up everytime.


----------



## BillC

just watched 'Ninja Assassins', expected ususal [email protected] but was actually good. Be warned though, it's one of the bloodiest films I've ever seen!


----------



## Slamdog

watched terminator salvation last night....

not bad but unless you knew the story it didn't make sense with the character histories.


----------



## jimmy79

taken fantastic film!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Slamdog said:


> watched terminator salvation last night....
> 
> not bad but unless you knew the story it didn't make sense with the character histories.


yeah they totally fvcked up time lines etc:confused1:


----------



## Oliver1987

Inglorious Bastards , awsum watch ! :thumb:

Also if you like watching movies online go to www.watch-movies-online.tv , Some arent the best quality but its a good site. and free


----------



## Dezw

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


I watched that last night, decent film.


----------



## Dezw

Oliver1987 said:


> Inglorious Bastards , awsum watch ! :thumb:


Bit slow I thought, 25-30 mins of talking then 2 mintues of chaos.

If the film was 40 mins shorter would have been awesome.

Pitt hilarious though.


----------



## MillionG

Seven Pounds.

If you can take a bit of an emotional wreckage. lol.


----------



## Oliver1987

Dezw said:


> Bit slow I thought, 25-30 mins of talking then 2 mintues of chaos.
> 
> If the film was 40 mins shorter would have been awesome.
> 
> Pitt hilarious though.


Yeh it aint your normal war film if you a lover of them like me but alot of funny lines and pitt was funny , His italian accent was awful


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched Hurt Locket last night. Was quality. Would definately recommend! :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

'edge of darkness' is a good film(gibson) 'i say i think',because i watched a dodgy sounding out of sync lips to voice pirate copy,so will have to see it again...also 'from paris with love' with (travolta) looks good,also another poo dark copy so will have to watch em both at the cinema for best results,both good films i think tho!!!


----------



## winger

anabolic ant said:


> 'from paris with love' with (travolta) looks good


Great movie!


----------



## Ardasnails

The ugly truth, its a romantic comedy but its what us guys are about and defines women, i laughed out loud quite a fair few times so i would recommend that


----------



## winger

Ardasnails said:


> The ugly truth, its a romantic comedy but its what us guys are about and defines women, i laughed out loud quite a fair few times so i would recommend that


Loved that movie, it helps when you have the lead actor from the 300 doing the part.


----------



## marts_uk

smokin aces 2 was by far the worst sequel i have ever seen in my life, and in the top 10 of worst films ive ever seen.


----------



## Bonzer

Invictus

Morgan Freeman does a great job play the great Mandela


----------



## Ardasnails

winger said:


> Loved that movie, it helps when you have the lead actor from the 300 doing the part.


couldnt agree more:thumb:


----------



## winger

marts_uk said:


> smokin aces 2 was by far the worst sequel i have ever seen in my life, and in the top 10 of worst films ive ever seen.


Damn and I just rented it. Doh


----------



## Replicator

steven_SRi said:


> Man on Fire....brilliant


 Downloaded and watched this teh other night , had watched when it came out about 4 years ago but because I have slight Alzheimers I thoroughly enjoyed it again as i had forgotten most of it :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## ARNIE

is it daybreakers or daywalkers???/ pretty good film that!

the one with sam niell in.


----------



## El Ricardinho

winger said:


> Loved that movie, it helps when you have the lead actor from the 300 doing the part.


Gerard Butler. He is from paisley in Scotland and has changed his voice dramatically to fit in with the 'hollywood luvvies'. For film roles fair play but to disgard it as if you are ashamed has changed my opinion of the guy.

Robert Carlyle, the best actor to ever come from Scotland (in my eyes) can change his voice for role to perfection and still keep his own.

Its one of my pet hates when people do this.


----------



## BillC

El Ricardinho said:


> Gerard Butler. He is from paisley in Scotland and has changed his voice dramatically to fit in with the 'hollywood luvvies'. For film roles fair play but to disgard it as if you are ashamed has changed my opinion of the guy.
> 
> *Robert Carlyle, the best actor to ever come from Scotland (in my eyes) can change his voice for role to perfection and still keep his own. *
> 
> Its one of my pet hates when people do this.


OMG he's sh!t. Have you seen Stargate Universe. He's dreadful. If by good actor you mean makes you want to smash his face in everytime I see him, then yes, he's great alright.

You'll be telling us how much you love Sean 'I haven't lived in Scotland for 30 years' Connery next for being patriotic! :lol: sorry can't help myself sometimes. Although, mate was outside Chinese Theatre for a film premiere a few years ago and Connery heard Brit accents so came over to them and had a chat.Wasn't impressed when my mate said"Ahh Miss Money Penny" in a rubbish mimc of him though. So at least he's an ok dude. Unlike scrotum face Carlyle.


----------



## hackskii

Well, just watched some UK/Films movies and they are not bad.

*Doghouse*..........Dark humor horror flick, guys were a bit hard to understand but the humor was awesome.

Dog Soldier.......In Scotland and I actually liked it, again the accents were a tiny bit hard to understand.

Outpost.......Another brit movie horror flick, so far I really like it and is suspensfull.

Botched.....Another dark humor horror flick, funny as hell but a tad bit suspensfull.


----------



## El Ricardinho

BillC said:


> OMG he's sh!t. Have you seen Stargate Universe. He's dreadful. If by good actor you mean makes you want to smash his face in everytime I see him, then yes, he's great alright.
> 
> *You'll be telling us how much you love Sean 'I haven't lived in Scotland for 30 years' Connery next for being patriotic*! :lol: sorry can't help myself sometimes. Although, mate was outside Chinese Theatre for a film premiere a few years ago and Connery heard Brit accents so came over to them and had a chat.Wasn't impressed when my mate said"Ahh Miss Money Penny" in a rubbish mimc of him though. So at least he's an ok dude. Unlike scrotum face Carlyle.


will i? i doubt it very much. Sean connery is a hypocrite cnut. Champions the SNP yet doesnt live in the country.

I havent seen the film you speak of but does starring in one poor movie make you a bad actor? i dont think so. The best have starred in turkey films. De Niro and Pacino have been in quite a few stinkers. You obviously dont like Robert Carlyle for whatever reason but to say he isnt a great actor is utter tosh. :thumb:

A few performances which spring to mind are-

Trainspotting, as Francis Begbie the psycho. absolute class performance.

Cracker tv series. again another few showstopping performances.

Hitler rise of evil.

28 weeks later.

The full monty.


----------



## UKWolverine

El Ricardinho said:


> A few performances which spring to mind are-
> 
> Trainspotting, as Francis Begbie the psycho. absolute class performance.
> 
> Cracker tv series. again another few showstopping performances.
> 
> *Hitler rise of evil. *
> 
> 28 weeks later.
> 
> The full monty.


This is a great movie :thumbup1:


----------



## Kezz

ip man, fookin awesome!!!


----------



## frowningbudda

Kezz said:


> ip man, fookin awesome!!!


Wanna see that looks good,

just watched Sherlock Holmes - pretty darn good, very surprised


----------



## anabolic ant

winger said:


> I just watched, "*Shutter Island*" and I gota say Martin Scorsese you are one crazy man, but loved it. :thumb:


i need to see this film



Slamdog said:


> watched terminator salvation last night....
> 
> not bad but unless you knew the story it didn't make sense with the character histories.


i got lost at times,didnt seem to hold much of what the last 3 had,although good action at times



winger said:


> Loved that movie, it helps when you have the lead actor from the 300 doing the part.


i liked this film,butler carried it off well!!!


----------



## roberts1974

Law Abiding Citizen

great film

A frustrated man decides to take justice into his own hands after a plea bargain sets one of his family's killers free. He targets not only the killer but also the district attorney and others involved in the deal


----------



## roberts1974

The Bad Lieutenant

nicolas cage

Terence McDonagh is a drug- and gambling-addled detective in post-Katrina New Orleans investigating the killing of five Senegalese immigrants


----------



## tuna_man

*Harold and Kumar go to Whitecastle (or Harold and Kumar get the munchies)*

*Harold and Kumar escape from guantanamo bay*

Both Hilarious films and fun to watch, you are truly missing out unless you see them IMO

(watch in order as guantanamo bay film leads from whitecastle film)


----------



## Ryan16

Rise Of The Foot Soldier, amazing film

based on a real mans life about how he went from being a small time football hooligan in the icf into the drug world and life of orgasnised crime, a must watch in my opinion!


----------



## roberts1974

Ryan16 said:


> Rise Of The Foot Soldier, amazing film
> 
> based on a real mans life about how he went from being a small time football hooligan in the icf into the drug world and life of orgasnised crime, a must watch in my opinion!


 totally agree def must watch


----------



## hackskii

Another dark humor Brittish film called "The Cottage" is funny.

I am liking these UK films.


----------



## Nutz01

hackskii said:


> Another dark humor Brittish film called "The Cottage" is funny.
> 
> I am liking these UK films.


I'm getting the feeling you love us, brits :thumb:


----------



## DEJ

hackskii said:


> Another dark humor Brittish film called "The Cottage" is funny.
> 
> I am liking these UK films.


Have you seen Shaun of the Dead or Hot Fuzz Scott, both great British films starring Simon pegg!


----------



## Nutz01

Hot Fuzz is a Funny Film

Very twisted


----------



## hackskii

Nutz01 said:


> I'm getting the feeling you love us, brits :thumb:


Getting?

Always have....

If you hadnt noticed I have the most, "I love this board threads!":lol:



DEJ said:


> Have you seen Shaun of the Dead or Hot Fuzz Scott, both great British films starring Simon pegg!


Yah, I liked Shaun of the Dead, not seen Hot Fuzz yet but now that you put it down, I will down load it tonight.

I have to say it, some of the Brit humor is very clever, the gore scenes are just fantastic, and in the time it is suspensful, there is comedy within.

I am really getting to like these movies.

That chick in The Cottage had a heavy accent, she was hot, and I actually thought she would be one of the ones not killed, she got it and it was crazy.

Far less predictable than the American movies where the star never dies.

I download them, convert them to .MOV and play them on my iphone.

I know that sounds strange but I am at work. :lol:

My requirement for work is very low and some days I dont have anything to do, so I watch movies.

I actually am being watched for internet access so I said screw it, I will watch movies on my iphone and they will never know.

Saw The Hurt locker yesterday and totally loved that one.


----------



## Nutz01

hackskii said:


> Getting?
> 
> Always have....
> 
> If you hadnt noticed I have the most, "I love this board threads!":lol:


 :lol:

Yeah I also remember the PCT animation thread based on a real thread.

With the guy who wanted to punch his mother because he had roid rage and couldn't get nolva

I love this board

I love you Guys

I love this board

Bump

Bump

still plssing my pants when i think about it. :lol:

But yeah the feelings mutual

I love this board

I love you yanks

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DEJ

hackskii said:


> Getting?
> 
> Always have....
> 
> If you hadnt noticed I have the most, "I love this board threads!":lol:
> 
> Yah, I liked Shaun of the Dead, not seen Hot Fuzz yet but now that you put it down, I will down load it tonight.
> 
> I have to say it, some of the Brit humor is very clever, the gore scenes are just fantastic, and in the time it is suspensful, there is comedy within.
> 
> I am really getting to like these movies.
> 
> That chick in The Cottage had a heavy accent, she was hot, and I actually thought she would be one of the ones not killed, she got it and it was crazy.
> 
> Far less predictable than the American movies where the star never dies.
> 
> I download them, convert them to .MOV and play them on my iphone.
> 
> I know that sounds strange but I am at work. :lol:
> 
> My requirement for work is very low and some days I dont have anything to do, so I watch movies.
> 
> I actually am being watched for internet access so I said screw it, I will watch movies on my iphone and they will never know.
> 
> Saw The Hurt locker yesterday and totally loved that one.


yes mate Jennifer Ellison top totty, hell of a Scouse gob on her haha! Yeah man get hot fuzz if you liked shaun of the dead you'll like it! Let us no what you think


----------



## Guest

Inglorious Basterds


----------



## Judas

John Evo said:


> Inglorious Basterds


Great film, lots of sub titles though! Typical Tarantino film with lot's of gore.


----------



## winger

DEJ said:


> Have you seen Shaun of the Dead or Hot Fuzz Scott, both great British films starring Simon pegg!


I have seen every one of this movies and I actually flew to the U.K. in first class with him.

I talked to him for a bit and he is a very nice guy.

He had a newborn with him and his wife and a nanny. When the baby went poop he pawned the baby off to the nanny...lol


----------



## winger

Cold Prey and just watched the sequel Cold Prey 2, what a great horror movie!

The Perfect Getaway was good too.


----------



## BigDom86

anyone seen from paris with love yet? might watch this tonight


----------



## richiemana

I watched from Paris with love yesterday it's a great film


----------



## El Ricardinho

went to see from paris with love earlier. quite good.


----------



## pea head

Just this minute finishing watching From Paris with Love.......BRILLIANT !!

Produced by Luc Besson who Produced LEON.....say no more !!!!


----------



## round 2

John Evo said:


> Inglorious Basterds


watched it last night 7/10:whistling:


----------



## BillC

Another vote for From Paris With Love, cracking film. Just how many people does he killl???? Watching again- busy night at work:lol:

Tooth fairy watched this afternoon, kids loved it.

just watched fourth kind, utter pants tbh.

Hacksii, want a daft Brit Flick, try Dog Soldiers "It's Bone"


----------



## Guest

round 2 said:


> watched it last night 7/10:whistling:


I liked it.

As Judas said: typical Tarantino. I can understand it doesn't appeal to everyone.


----------



## pecman

watched Harry Brown last night ****ing awsome!!!

Watched the hurt locker tonight and not so keen, good film but well over hyped.


----------



## winger

I loved Dog Soldiers.


----------



## JB74

white chicks it was on again last nite quality film full of belly laughs


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> I loved Dog Soldiers.


 :thumb:

Love it


----------



## BigDom86

parmos said:


> white chicks it was on again last nite quality film full of belly laughs


there making white chicks2. lol terry crews:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweepdog

go watch dead mans' shoes fckin love it great british film!


----------



## Smitch

Saw Public Enemies with Johnny Depp last night. Was pretty good.


----------



## coldo

Dead Man Running

The Departed

Enemy At The Gates

New to me in the last week or so, all quality, imo


----------



## Buddhist Palm

sweepdog said:


> go watch dead mans' shoes fckin love it great british film!


It is a good film, a bit disturbing tho..!


----------



## Replicator

Watched the Informer last night...........Matt Damon in a different sort of role than his usual but he pulled it off .what a lying B#stard he is init .good film tho


----------



## fitrut

watched Shutter Island couple days ago, good one


----------



## coldo

I'm off my work at the moment so been watching alont of films. Latest ones have been;

Black Hawk Down - awesome, my new favourite film maybe?

Couples Retreat - Meh, it was ok, kinda funny but nothing special

Euro Trip - As above, it was OK.

Freddy Got Fingered - Holy fcuk, i laughed alot!

Four Brothers - Great film, very good.


----------



## Euroboy

Team America watched last night and still funny as !! *Promise me youll never die !!!* After that saw some chick flick thing..."Hot Chix" I think..?thats what it was called ? started watching halfway through and obviously did not get it felt bit violated by the contents lol... until it was explained to me !! :thumbup1:


----------



## steelicarus

The Fall


----------



## hackskii

Bump for more movies/ideas....lol


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched gran Torino last night. Was ok...


----------



## JUICERWALES

the crazies


----------



## WRT

Deadgirl, they basically find a zombie in a mental institute's basement tied up and use her as a sex slave. I would though tbh:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Shaving ryan's privates; oops i mean saving private ryan! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Anyone know where the film "Dead Mans Shoes" was filmed in?

The town looks old, and the accents are heavy.


----------



## mad_man_moss

the other night i watched blood and bone very good film, some crazy fight scenes. also think bob sapp is a monster feel very inspired.


----------



## BigDom86

i watched rec when it first came out (spanish one) liked it alot, and watched quarantine the US version which was good. rec2 has just come out looks great  should be seeing that soon. as i will be seeing descent2 aswell as the 1st one was decent  anyone seen rec2 or descent 2?


----------



## freeline

hackskii said:


> Anyone know where the film "Dead Mans Shoes" was filmed in?
> 
> The town looks old, and the accents are heavy.


they filmed in it numerous rural locations throught the Uk and Ireland. Awesome film too.


----------



## Slamdog

hackskii said:


> Bump for more movies/ideas....lol


doghouse if you like brit films.... very well done.


----------



## Jem

hackskii said:


> Anyone know where the film "Dead Mans Shoes" was filmed in?
> 
> The town looks old, and the accents are heavy.


was filmed in Derby actually

and just read this :

When Richard breaks into the flat he spray paints "Cheyne Stoking" on the wall. In very sick patients, this is the name of the breathing pattern that is a sign of impending death.

Will be watching this tonight I think, cheers peeps :thumb:

Oh I watched '*Noise*' whilst doing cardio this morning - Tim Robbins plays a vigilante against noise pollution in New York, namely car alarms

Quite amusing & worth a watch if you're bored


----------



## Jem

freeline said:


> they filmed in it numerous rural locations throught the Uk and Ireland. Awesome film too.


locations for

Dead Man's Shoes (2004)

Bonsall, Matlock Bath, Derbyshire, England, UK

Matlock, Derbyshire, England, UK

Riber Castle, Matlock, Derbyshire, England, UK

Tansley, Matlock, Derbyshire, England, UK


----------



## dazsmith69

from paris with love was a very good film


----------



## spiderpants

recently watched 'gran tourino' with clint eastwood and loved it.


----------



## WRT

dazsmith69 said:


> from paris with love was a very good film


x2


----------



## hackskii

I have watched doghouse (good movie),

the cottage (cool UK horror flik),

dog soldiers (pretty cool horror flick),

botched (very clever horror black humor flick), Cass (good firm movie),

Green street hooligans (really liked this UK film, but made me sad at one spot),

green street hooligans II (not too good), Dorian Grey (pretty good),

Let the right one in (strange),

oupost (awesome),

requiem for a dream (crazy/strange),

the bunker (good movie),

Football Factory (good but hard to understand the accent),

Utu (I liked it, but sometimes it is slow)

Those are the UK films I have watched so far, I think there are more actually.

Triangle was awesome

the collector was awesome

Severance was really good

Martyr was good too.

cold prey and cold prey II are awesome, #II in my opinion was better but sub-titled.


----------



## hackskii

Wow dead mans shoes is a heavy movie.

Inwould like everyone to watch that, then I'd like to give you my take on it.

I feel there is rather a deep message in that movie.

But discussing it here will ruin the plot.

I really liked it.

Strange thing about Brit movies you can't really call the movie for the outcome.


----------



## WRT

RE: REC 2 - what a bunch of women, they're meant to be a SWAT team but run around screaming like girls. They get told to shoot the people in the head, so instead of using 1 bullet they hold the trigger and spray the room from side to side. Except one guy who manages to hit someones head, his own:lol: That annoyed sh1t out of me!


----------



## Milky

Just watched Harry Brown........ok l suppose.


----------



## winger

BigDom86 said:


> i watched rec when it first came out (spanish one) liked it alot, and watched quarantine the US version which was good. rec2 has just come out looks great  should be seeing that soon. as i will be seeing descent2 aswell as the 1st one was decent  anyone seen rec2 or descent 2?


I didn't even know they had a descent 2, loved the first one but if your claustrophobic then it might be a bit disturbing.


----------



## hermie07

just watched two films they are not new ones but loved them, man on fire and taken, both awesome films the other day i watched blood and bone good movie


----------



## hackskii

gemilky69 said:


> Just watched Harry Brown........ok l suppose.


Nice film.

I liked it because it could happen, a bit like the old vigalante movies by Charlse Bronsen

But with better dialogue and story, and better purpose actually.


----------



## hermie07

dead man walking = ok, not the best


----------



## Replicator

Watched Dead Man Running on Sat night....not the best film ever but watchable


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Anyone know where the film "Dead Mans Shoes" was filmed in?
> 
> The town looks old, and the accents are heavy.


Apparently a place called Matlock in the Peak District (Derbyshire) Might give it a watch.

44inch chest - i enjoyed this alot.

From Paris with Love - typical American action flick. not much of a plot but its better than watching a blank screen, or working.


----------



## BillC

Watched Percy Jackson and the lightning Thief, kids film but was quite good actually. Region 5 repack out there if you look.


----------



## DAZ4966

Watched Gran Turino on Saturday night on Sky. Enjoyed it. Clint is excellent in this.

Also, recently saw Death Race with Jason Statham. Load of macho bull really, but really enjoyed it.


----------



## dazsmith69

Harry Brown, superb film

Chav scum get what they deserve


----------



## kyrocera

hackskii said:


> Football Factory (good but hard to understand the accent),


You should watch

The Business (great british film)

Straightheads is pretty good aswell (danny dyer again)


----------



## Nutz01

hackskii said:


> Bump for more movies/ideas....lol


I would recommend,

Snatch :thumbup1:

&

Lock Stock & 2 smoking barrels :thumbup1:

:beer:


----------



## hackskii

Nutz01 said:


> I would recommend,
> 
> Snatch :thumbup1:
> 
> &
> 
> Lock Stock & 2 smoking barrels :thumbup1:
> 
> :beer:


Seen both of them, I love it when the chick picks up that bad ass machine gun and fires away in the room, if you look closely her eyes blink every time the gun goes off.

Funnier still they were shooting a pellet gun at guys that have guns. :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho

watched the hurt locker friday. excellent flick.

not surprised it cleaned up at the oscars. surprised it only earned 10million pound box office. should do well on dvd.


----------



## corbuk

yea ^^ very nice film.

uhm realy wanna see dear john , looks realy good


----------



## winger

Nutz01 said:


> I would recommend,
> 
> Snatch :thumbup1:
> 
> &
> 
> Lock Stock & 2 smoking barrels :thumbup1:
> 
> :beer:


Loved both of them!


----------



## dazsmith69

El Ricardinho said:


> watched the hurt locker friday. excellent flick.
> 
> not surprised it cleaned up at the oscars. surprised it only earned 10million pound box office. should do well on dvd.


It was a good docufilm, not a great movie IMO.

Not a patch on Black Hawk Down.


----------



## scottish676

The day after tomorrow on blu ray............outstanding!!


----------



## scottish676

DAZ4966 said:


> Watched Gran Turino on Saturday night on Sky. Enjoyed it. Clint is excellent in this.
> 
> Also, recently saw Death Race with Jason Statham. Load of macho bull really, but really enjoyed it.


I second the Gran Turino vote. Top film


----------



## Heineken

Hurt Locker is a superb film


----------



## Jem

BillC said:


> Watched Percy Jackson and the lightning Thief, kids film but was quite good actually. Region 5 repack out there if you look.


*Loved it - went with about 10 kids and 5 adults - we all really enjoyed it ! * :thumb:



dazsmith69 said:


> Harry Brown, superb film
> 
> Chav scum get what they deserve


Cannot wait to see this - Love Micheal Caine & I hate chavs ...what a combo :lol:

Watching The Taking of Pelham 123 at the moment ...was supposed to watch half now and the other half tomorrow morning during cardio but I cannot wait !

Denzel and John Travolta together = cool stuff :thumbup1:

Watched sorority row = sh!te


----------



## Cass

BillC said:


> Watched Percy Jackson and the lightning Thief, kids film but was quite good actually. Region 5 repack out there if you look.


Watched this last week too, I actually really enjoyed it!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Cass said:


> Watched this last week too, I actually really enjoyed it!! :thumbup1:


Username Cass?............lol

Just watched that movie last week......I liked it actually.


----------



## Lois_Lane

I watched MOON recently and found it very enjoyable.


----------



## Cass

hackskii said:


> Username Cass?............lol


Why is that funny? :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

Cass said:


> Why is that funny? :confused1:


Cuz on this thread someone recommended the movie Cass, then I see your post on here.

More ironic than funny, not funny like ha ha, but funny like strange funny in an ironic kind of way.


----------



## Cass

hackskii said:


> Cuz on this thread someone recommended the movie Cass, then I see your post on here.
> 
> More ironic than funny, not funny like ha ha, but funny like strange funny in an ironic kind of way.


Ah, I see. Can't say I've ever heard of that movie, I shall have to check it out :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood

sherlock holmes

better than i thought would be


----------



## adamdutton

watched hurt locker and law abiding citizen, and law abiding citizen is much better, hurt locker was good but think it only won the oscars because of what it is about rather than the film, i think the best bit was the sniper showdown.

loved the revenge he got in law abiding citizen though just what i would have done.


----------



## Jem

hackskii said:


> Username Cass?............lol
> 
> Just watched that movie last week......I liked it actually.


I found it hard to like the film because I really did not take to the main character - he had few redeeming features. Suppose it's good they didn't glorify it all but it was somewhat lacking I felt !

Lol at poor cass getting all confused [erm and what about cranberry sauce cass?]

Loved taking of pelham 123 - travolta was hot in that :thumb:

Not sure what to watch next ...


----------



## maccer

Percy Jackson was a big let down - the book was much better (I read it as my g/f son loves it so I read it in a few hours to then took him to see it)

Law abiding Citizen - entertaining

Harry Brown - Harsh but good

Couples Retreat - Very Poor

Hurt Locker - Pretty gripping

Ip Man - loved it


----------



## goe1988

just seen step brothers for first... i was in tears.

planning to see hurt locker after watching the oscars


----------



## WRT

Two movies I thought were good are District 13, and District 13 - Ultimatum. French but good even with subtitles. Plus as a bonus if you fancy the guys sister in the first one as she used to be a porn star:beer:


----------



## hackskii

IP man?

Was it with Chineese subtitles?


----------



## mal

dead mans sandles


----------



## Guest

I know this isnt exactly within the confines of the thread but I watched Law Abiding Citizen and was really that impressed. I see alot of people like it though. It wasnt horrible, but no more than a 6/10 for me..


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> IP man?
> 
> Was it with Chinese subtitles?


No, why would they put Chinese subtitles for a Chinese film?

I downloaded it and added the subtitles to it and I still cant read any English subtitles and to think I downloaded the high def one...lol

I have watched a little bit of it and it looks great, hell maybe I will learn some Chinese in the process.


----------



## winger

ruaidhri said:


> Went to see Green Zone tonight, thought it was brilliant!


Nice!


----------



## Fragjuice

I saw Gothika finally the other night, good film, bit scary though


----------



## winger

Well saving private Ryan and black hawk down both were excellent but I felt depressed walking out of the movie.


----------



## Replicator

The fourth kind.....last nigth..............................

Im still trying to make me mind up on this one


----------



## laurie g

hackskii said:


> Wow dead mans shoes is a heavy movie.
> 
> Inwould like everyone to watch that, then I'd like to give you my take on it.
> 
> I feel there is rather a deep message in that movie.
> 
> But discussing it here will ruin the plot.
> 
> I really liked it.
> 
> Strange thing about Brit movies you can't really call the movie for the outcome.


yes very good film- fecked up though but yes pretty powerfull


----------



## SamG

Watched the crazies t'other night. found it very entertaining!


----------



## Nutz01

Just watched The Descent Part 2

Pretty gruesome


----------



## hackskii

Decent II was decent, moreso for us clostraphobic folks.

Enemy at the gates was freakin awesome.


----------



## winger

Nutz01 said:


> Just watched The Descent Part 2
> 
> Pretty gruesome


Loved it very much and it even has a surprise at the end..lol


----------



## stolensocks01

watched

I'll sleep when Im dead with clive owen not a new film but very good

dead man's shoes a little british production very good I thought


----------



## hamsternuts

another vote for law abiding citizen here, i thought it was great!


----------



## Captain Hero

ruaidhri said:


> Didn't think it looked great from the trailer but it was awesome, definitely worth a trip to the cinema. Great lead from Matt Damon.
> 
> Want to see another recent war-in-Iraq movie, Hurt Locker, after all the oscars it won the other night. Anyone seen it?


Seen it, good film. Less shooting, more story, shot in a more realistic sense. Well not all of it but in the way it is done.


----------



## mal

*ENTER THE DRAGON.*


----------



## Replicator

Armored ..was okay & dead mans shoes ,,now that was good


----------



## maccer

hackskii said:


> IP man?
> 
> Was it with Chineese subtitles?


think it's from hong kong


----------



## noel

Book of Eli

COuples retreat - one to watch with missus or gf, quite funny

Law Abiding Citizen - v v good


----------



## Captain Hero

noel said:


> Book of Eli
> 
> COuples retreat - one to watch with missus or gf, quite funny
> 
> Law Abiding Citizen - v v good


I wanted to go and see the book of Eli but it was only out at the cinema for all of a week?!


----------



## noel

I watched it in Bangkok last week, HD cinema in a huge sofa thing - with pillows and a duvet.... certainly the only way to do it.... has 30 seats only in the screen, which is the same size as one that usually holds a cpl of hundred so you have tons of space!

avoid watching paranormal activity - boring ****e.

armoured was ok, dvd watch


----------



## rickypickering

the good the bad and the ugly last night,, haha


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched the couples retreat. Was ok i suppose

Alsp watched The Informant. Not bad but a bit slow burning for my liking.


----------



## Replicator

Watched *From Paris with love* last night ......would have been by far a better film if Jason Stratham was palying john travolta's role...

it was still okay tho


----------



## Phez

Watched Dorian Gray the other night....creepy as fook but a worth watching film in my opinion


----------



## Nutz01

The Fourth Kind

Quite freaky realy

Not bad


----------



## Nelson

If you can find a subtitled version - "Tae Guk Gi: The Brotherhood of War"

is IMO one of the best war films ever made.

Bit slow to start, but incredible battle scenes throughout the rest of the film... :thumbup1:


----------



## OrganicSteel

Leon: The Professional. Fairly old film (94), download a good quality .mkv version after a friend recommeded it to me. Work of art imo, still confused about a few parts in there though. Any fans of the film who wouldn't mind answering a question for me, drop me a PM.


----------



## Rebus

District 9......Strange start, but it draws you in eventually and is quite intriging..


----------



## Nutz01

BRABUS said:


> District 9......Strange start, but it draws you in eventually and is quite intriging..


I watched that without subtitles

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## BigDom86

watched from paris with love last night. really good film and great storyline, packed full of action and not dragged out like most films these days.

on the list to watch:

descent 2

rec2

survival of the dead


----------



## BigDom86

Nutz01 said:


> I watched that without subtitles
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


same lol.


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched 3 films over the weekend:

The Untouchables - 8/10

Harry Brown - 7/10

Four Brothers - 8/10


----------



## muscle monster

anyone seen a.prophet? Downloaded it without subs so couldn't watch it! Got em now so gonna watch it later, supposed to be very good


----------



## Gza1

went to see green zone last night, really good film i thought, and friday bit of a van damme night, kickboxer and bloodsport back to back.... quality


----------



## Heineken

Watched Shooter last night

I was pleasantly surprised, better than the usual sh*t Marky Mark produces :lol:


----------



## Rebus

Nutz01 said:


> I watched that without subtitles
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Ah yeh, the subtitled bits for the aliens helped.....and also for the Africaan accent at times... :lol:


----------



## stu4evablue

The stepfather 8.5/10 well worth watching

Nine Dead 7/10 did enjoy it

Not a film but if you like stand up

Jason Manford - Live at the Manchester Apollo 9/10 ..recommended


----------



## Gym Bunny

Saw Alice in Wonderland and absolutely loved it.


----------



## Replicator

Just watched 44 inch Chest ......it was okay i suppose ..the dark humour was the best


----------



## GSleigh

*Law Abiding Citizen!!! AWESOME FILM!! WATCH IT*


----------



## jw007

BRABUS said:


> District 9......Strange start, but it draws you in eventually and is quite intriging..


I found it funny "The praaawns":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

GSleigh said:


> *Law Abiding Citizen!!! AWESOME FILM!! WATCH IT*


good film

Sh1t ending IMO


----------



## XL

He runs, she runs - worth a watch but I find Danny Dyer fake & irritating

Precious - quite a deep story line, didn't think it would be to my 'taste' but again worth watching.

Hoping to see Green Zone & Shutter Island this week.


----------



## fitrut

Brandl said:


> He runs, she runs - worth a watch but I find Danny Dyer fake & irritating
> 
> Precious - quite a deep story line, didn't think it would be to my 'taste' but again worth watching.
> 
> Hoping to see *Green Zone & Shutter Island* this week.


really good ones :thumb:

also The Hurt Locker-like that too

*
*


----------



## Lois_Lane

Watched New Moon last night, it was a snore fest.


----------



## leonface

Shutter Island, watched it at the weekend, brilliant movie!! DiCaprio is great in it imo, but I'm a huge fan of him anyway so probably a bit biased. quite a headfcuk and I wish I'd read the book before I'd seen the film, but great all the same. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## GSleigh

jw007 said:


> good film
> 
> Sh1t ending IMO


Ageed. Epic fail and could have been much better!


----------



## jw007

GSleigh said:


> Ageed. Epic fail and could have been much better!


As if that dumbass cop was smarter Pah do me a favour:lol:


----------



## Goose

Watched green zone and thought that was dog siht! District 9 i watched other night.. that was ok bit odd..

Body of lies was a good film inthought.. Tad old now but worth a watch


----------



## wes

Saw righteous kill,

wasnt bad


----------



## Goose

leonface said:


> Shutter Island, watched it at the weekend, brilliant movie!! DiCaprio is great in it imo, but I'm a huge fan of him anyway so probably a bit biased. quite a headfcuk and I wish I'd read the book before I'd seen the film, but great all the same. Definitely recommend it.


Quite suprised you've said that.. Everyone I know who's seen it says how terrible it is.. I'll have to watch it this weeknd. Got it sitting on DVD


----------



## winger

Goose said:


> Quite suprised you've said that.. Everyone I know who's seen it says how terrible it is.. I'll have to watch it this weeknd. Got it sitting on DVD


I loved it!


----------



## Nutz01

leonface said:


> Shutter Island, watched it at the weekend, brilliant movie!! DiCaprio is great in it imo, but I'm a huge fan of him anyway so probably a bit biased. quite a headfcuk and I wish I'd read the book before I'd seen the film, but great all the same. Definitely recommend it.


I'm watching this one tonight


----------



## Replicator

Gonna watch *The Lovely Bones* tonight so will be back with the verdict later.


----------



## bassmonster

Replicator said:


> Gonna watch *The Lovely Bones* tonight so will be back with the verdict later.


OMG DON'T DONT' DON'T UTTER PILE OF DOG POO. I FELT LIKE PULLING MY HAIR OUT

(sorry about capitals but dont' waste 2 hours of your life)


----------



## Replicator

bassmonster said:


> OMG DON'T DONT' DON'T UTTER PILE OF DOG POO. I FELT LIKE PULLING MY HAIR OUT
> 
> (sorry about capitals but dont' waste 2 hours of your life)


Thansk for the warning but it was downloaded for the Mrs so I will be watching it as well ...................................to start with anyway, and if its as bad as you say, I will be back on the PC super quick :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> Gonna watch *The Lovely Bones* tonight so will be back with the verdict later.





bassmonster said:


> OMG DON'T DONT' DON'T UTTER PILE OF DOG POO. I FELT LIKE PULLING MY HAIR OUT
> 
> (sorry about capitals but dont' waste 2 hours of your life)


I fell asleep after the first 30 mins or so ....but the wife enjoyed it she says, but not as much as the book.


----------



## bassmonster

Replicator said:


> I fell asleep after the first 30 mins or so ....but the wife enjoyed it she says, but not as much as the book.


the phrase "i told you so" comes to mind :tongue:


----------



## Itchy Nips

watched "Green Zone" yesterday that was quite good.


----------



## winger

The lovely bones was fair at best, my wife liked it though. Another chick flick..lol


----------



## Nutz01

leonface said:


> Shutter Island, watched it at the weekend, brilliant movie!! DiCaprio is great in it imo, but I'm a huge fan of him anyway so probably a bit biased. quite a headfcuk and I wish I'd read the book before I'd seen the film, but great all the same. Definitely recommend it.





Nutz01 said:


> I'm watching this one tonight


Dident bother, shltty cam copy dodgy sound as well... :innocent:


----------



## bassmonster

Nutz01 said:


> Dident bother, shltty cam copy dodgy sound as well... :innocent:


you shouldn't be doing that you know mate...i'ts just wrong...

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Nutz01

bassmonster said:


> you shouldn't be doing that you know mate...i'ts just wrong...
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Doing what ????

I dident do anything.

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Nathrakh

Last film I saw at the cinema was Avatar; watching a load of smurfs with an over-active thyroid prance around a world so colourful its like God threw up on a planet, wasn't really my thing...will be seeing Clash of the Titans next though.


----------



## Magic Torch

Nathrakh said:


> Last film I saw at the cinema was Avatar; watching a load of smurfs with an over-active thyroid prance around a world so colourful its like God threw up on a planet, wasn't really my thing...will be seeing Clash of the Titans next though.


LOL I agree, 3D was good but the actual film was a bit ****...

Hurt locker.....I thought that was sh1t too, poor character's and plot IMO very political Oscars this year IMO....


----------



## Magic Torch

That said, Goodfellas was on ITV4 last night CLASS film!!


----------



## Nutz01

Nathrakh said:


> Last film I saw at the cinema was Avatar; watching a load of smurfs with an over-active thyroid prance around a world so colourful its like God threw up on a planet, wasn't really my thing...will be seeing Clash of the Titans next though.


Clash of the Titans

That should be a good one!


----------



## Bonzer

Not a good movie but be warned if you choose to waste over 90 minutes of your life like i did last night. It's called

Wrong Side Of Town

I also watched Blood and Bone which i found to be a decent movie for when you're bored.


----------



## Bonzer

Oh i also watched The Blind Side the other night and that is a fantastic movie!!!


----------



## maccer

Watched mesrine parts 1 and 2 the last few nights - good film


----------



## Nelson

Bonzer said:


> Not a good movie but be warned if you choose to waste over 90 minutes of your life like i did last night. It's called
> 
> Wrong Side Of Town
> 
> I also watched Blood and Bone which i found to be a decent movie for when you're bored.


Wrong Side Of Town - Managed about 20 mins of that [email protected] DONT DO IT...!!!

:cursing:


----------



## TheBigBang

Wacthed The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3. Not a bad film at all...


----------



## maccer

Yes I watch pelham 1,2,3 as well thought it was poor, travolta is a very bad actor who generally picks awful roles IMO


----------



## Irish Beast

GSleigh said:


> Ageed. Epic fail and could have been much better!


Cant remember the name of it but was watching a recent Indiana jones movie with the missus the other day. Anyway Im not a big fan.

Towards the end I said, "This film is so ridiculous, Wouldnt be suprised if a big spaceship appears now" and thats exactly what happened.

Is it just me that thinks Indiana Jones is absolute w4nk?


----------



## Captain Hero

This film looks amazing :lol:






Four Lions, a comedy film by Chris Morris about Terrorists


----------



## Virgo83

Captain Hero said:


> This film looks amazing :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Lions, a comedy film by Chris Morris about Terrorists


 :lol: :lol: looks proper funny.

Whens it out?


----------



## XL

Watched From Paris with love & Shutter Island last night, enjoyed both. Attempted to watch Green Zone but poor copy so didn't bother.


----------



## Suprakill4

got "The Marine" to watch this weekend with John Cena. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Nelson

kieren1234 said:


> got "The Marine" to watch this weekend with John Cena. Anyone seen it?


Pretty good IMO, don't bother with Marine II - it's pants...!!!


----------



## clairey.h

pandorium....dennis quaid and ben foster, quite a good watch


----------



## Captain Hero

Virgo83 said:


> :lol: :lol: looks proper funny.
> 
> Whens it out?


May 7th I believe!


----------



## Suprakill4

Nelson said:


> Pretty good IMO, don't bother with Marine II - it's pants...!!!


Cheers dude, i have downloaded the second one so may aswell watch it for free...........


----------



## BigDom86

watched shutter island. thought it was a really good film. its a shame you can work out whats going on from the trailer though and within the first 10 mins of the film.

so id advise people not to watch the trailer.

but id give the film 8.5/10


----------



## sam2012

maccer said:


> Yes I watch pelham 1,2,3 as well thought it was poor, travolta is a very bad actor who generally picks awful roles IMO


I think john travolta is a pretty diverse actor, I liked him in pelham, from paris with love and pulp fiction. Not only that but in pelham hes starring alongside denzel washington who in my opinion is a great actor, hard to believe he used to be addicted to heroin


----------



## Scott.EFC

Watched frequency the other night, brilliant film! Would recommend, 10/10! Also just finished watching superbad, funny as fuk!!


----------



## Replicator

Watched Shutter Island on Thursday night ..was okay ...thought it would have been better.Watched Brothers last night ....both worth a watch


----------



## steelicarus

On right now. Bbc2


----------



## Guest

Just watched Harry Brown....pretty good!

"you have failed to maintain your weapon son"


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I'm watching Click now on TV it's a Ben Stiller film.


----------



## BigDom86

i think john travolta is a pretty good actor. ive enjoyed most his films, some good ones were faceoff and broken arrow.


----------



## Jaff0

Watched From Paris With Love - absolute pants, waste of download time and DVD-R ;-)

Travolta was OK in Swordfish, but the Paris thing - rubbish.


----------



## BillC

Bonzer said:


> Oh i also watched The Blind Side the other night and that is a fantastic movie!!!


Ow ffs its a straight to True Movies channel at best., you know, those sh1t channels between film 4 and the rest of the hd channels.

How many [email protected] 'true story' films about that girls version of rugby are we going to have to put up with. Oscar for that? Sandra Bullock with Blonde hair ffs???.

Can't sleep from being on cycle? Watch New Moon! In fact, don't, you might become suicidal and the papers will blame the roids. The wife hated it it was that bad.


----------



## Guest

BillC said:


> Ow ffs its a straight to True Movies channel at best., you know, those sh1t channels between film 4 and the rest of the hd channels.
> 
> How many [email protected] 'true story' films about that girls version of rugby are we going to have to put up with. Oscar for that? Sandra Bullock with Blonde hair ffs???.
> 
> Can't sleep from being on cycle? Watch New Moon! In fact, don't, you might become suicidal and the papers will blame the roids. The wife hated it it was that bad.


Being nice i let the new girl watch new moon at mine last night.... i fell asleep after 15mins.....apparantly my snoring ruined the film...yeah right the film is **** anyway!


----------



## weeman

i started watching shutter island and the crazies last night,they look good,unfortunately i fall asleep after about 15 minutes in bed no matter what the film tho :lol:


----------



## hackskii

The Heavy was pretty good.


----------



## Blackers

watched blood and bone at the weekend. Not bad actually considering the cast. Fight scenes I thought were awsome and Jai Whites' physique is incredible (In a none gay way of course).


----------



## evad

bronsons an ok film, proper weird though


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Shutter Island was good, I enjoyed it.


----------



## craftybutcher

THE TOURNAMENT

Second to the latest Rambo this is a really good man film. Blood, guns, death and some tits.

All set in the NE of England :laugh:


----------



## Totalrebuild

Harry Brown ... Thought it was rather good


----------



## craftybutcher

Totalrebuild said:


> Harry Brown ... Thought it was rather good


Gran Torino set in London


----------



## man_dem03

friday - good comedy

Fearless or Ip Man - if you like martial arts films and dont mind subtitles

brooklyns finest

donnie brasco


----------



## Magic Torch

I watched Alice in Wonderland yesterday lol was actually ok pmsl


----------



## ste08

The Hangover, now that is some funny ****!


----------



## mrbez

Nelson said:


> Wrong Side Of Town - Managed about 20 mins of that [email protected] DONT DO IT...!!!
> 
> :cursing:


I didn't make it past 5 minutes.


----------



## Jux

Never watch District 9, worst film i've ever seen... and I've seen Waterworld.


----------



## cs_99

Just saw Transformers 2 and Terminator Salvation on DVD, (don't know how i missed them in the cinema), have to say Transformers - F***in love it all action all the way.

Terminator was better than i expected, def well worth the watch

Also cant wait for both of their sequals.

Or just hold out for Iron man 2 - May 7th


----------



## Jux

Hamster said:


> I watched District 9 at the cinema....biggest pile of sh!te i ever had to endure.
> 
> Couldn't believe i actually paid £6.50 to see it! :laugh:
> 
> Paranormal activity actually had me hacking away at my wrists with a sharpened plastic spoon.


I quite liked paranormal activity, for the limited funds and very enclosed environment they managed to keep me quite entertained.

But on the other hand district 9 left me feeling like i was actually mugged.

I had to sit down for 5 seconds to recall all the events in my head.


----------



## leonface

Watched 28 Weeks Later last night, good sequel, not as good as 28 Days Later, but that would be hard IMO. My favourite thing in it was the soundtrack by John Murphy, some truly epic music


----------



## Jux

leonface said:


> Watched 28 Weeks Later last night, good sequel, not as good as 28 Days Later, but that would be hard IMO. My favourite thing in it was the soundtrack by John Murphy, some truly epic music


Liked the film... the music freaks me out a bit.

Eurgh, when he sticks his thumbs in her eyes :no:


----------



## Replicator

Watched *Men who stare at Goats* last night .it was okay


----------



## leonface

Hamster said:


> Both classic films.
> 
> Soundtrack it brill too.
> 
> Zombies are the only thing that freak me out and having me pegging it up the stairs screaming screaming like a big lezza when i turn the downstairs light off at bed time.


haha I can't say I find it at all scary, i just make sure I have my anti-zombie apocalypse gear ready by my bed every night


----------



## Guest

Law Abiding Citizen is incredible


----------



## Jsb

watched that shutter island the other night really good.

2 more good ones seen recently taken and law abiding citizen.

saw 6 of course love then all


----------



## craftybutcher

rdfp22 said:


> Law Abiding Citizen is incredible


Except for the ending, that is proper pony. It's like they ran out of time and the director went "wrap it up we have 3 minutes to explain everything"

Sorry to those you haven't seen it but it took nothing away from the rest of the film


----------



## superfit2408

Wow you've pretty much got a whole years worth of films here to watch!

Saw Shutter Island last week-brilliant film. Messes with your mind...


----------



## Guest

I watched Zombieland yesterday. Pretty funny. Its dumb humour but sometimes thats the best.


----------



## evad

Hamster said:


> I watched District 9 at the cinema....biggest pile of sh!te i ever had to endure.
> 
> Couldn't believe i actually paid £6.50 to see it! :laugh:
> 
> Paranormal activity actually had me hacking away at my wrists with a sharpened plastic spoon.


saw paranormal activity at the cinema on a date, it was surprising to be honest

went in not knowing anything about it so i was waiting for them to leave the house or more people to come in, it took me a while to realise there was actually only 4 people in it

not bad though to be honest


----------



## Suprakill4

EDDIE.H said:


> Taken - starring liam nielson canny good like


Amazing film, and apparantly Taken 2 is being filmed too!!


----------



## Slamdog

well, over the last couple of nights i watched

Suicide Girls Guide To Living... not really a film but hell, girls with tats and piercings getting their kit off...

Bitchslap.... very grindhouse type film... the three lead girls are awesome hot...


----------



## cellaratt

Just watched "Blindside"....Thought it was a good movie...inspiring...


----------



## R84

cellaratt said:


> Just watched "Blindside"....Thought it was a good movie...inspiring...


x2. I saw it a couple of weeks ago and thought it was very good.


----------



## Jem

Watched Cabin Fever 2 - dunno why because the first one was crap....this was even worse ....


----------



## Nelson

Watched Repo Men last night, pretty good.

If you like that sort of Si Fi give Gattaca a go...No gore like Repo, but a very good film... :cool2:


----------



## hackskii

mikex101 said:


> I watched Zombieland yesterday. Pretty funny. Its dumb humour but sometimes thats the best.


If you liked that, then watch The Cottage, and Botched, both good dark humor films like zombieland.

Generally speaking, the dark humor flicks have some pretty wild scenes of mayhem.....

Brit films can have the lead actor of the movie get it in the end, American films generally wont let the lead charactor die in the movie.

I have to look at my list of movies at home for the dark humor ones.


----------



## Replicator

Watched *everybodys fine* last night and its the worst film De Niro has ever made its a total load o crap OMO


----------



## Pencil-Neck

Training Day.


----------



## jimmy79

HANGOVER i found it funny as **** laughed from start to finish!


----------



## veux

I watched ConAir last night. Amazing film.


----------



## Jux

jimmy79 said:


> HANGOVER i found it funny as **** laughed from start to finish!


Hey there's skittles in there!

Best line ever:lol:


----------



## Lostgeordie

Zack and Mirri make a porno for sh1ts and giggles.

The Time traveller's wife for a chick flick that will get you laid.

The Bourne Series for a lads night in with some beer and popcorn.


----------



## evad

saw crash the other day, i know its an old film but i was pleasantly surprised as i usually hate my girlfriends film collection


----------



## fitrut

davetherave said:


> saw crash the other day, i know its an old film but i was pleasantly surprised as i usually hate my girlfriends film collection


yeah, this one good  saw it few weeks ago, love this movie


----------



## winger

Just watched Dead Man Running and what a brilliant movie!


----------



## 3752

i have just endured 60min of legion which is crap......

Hurtlocker i thought was good

I like AVATAR

Pelham 123 also decent

got green zone to watch tomorrow whilst doing cardio.....lol

anyone suggest some recent(2009) good action films?


----------



## XL

From Paris With Love is good Paul also Shooter (2007). Taken, think that might be 2009.

Not a film but have you ever watched the series The Wire? Well worth a watch & is something to get stuck in to whilst on the treadmill. I imagine something like Jackass or Dirty Sanchez would help pass the time too.


----------



## Nelson

Pscarb said:


> i have just endured 60min of legion which is crap......


Oh yes...Very, very bad...!!!


----------



## XL

winger said:


> Just watched Dead Man Running and what a brilliant movie!


Danny Dyer really gets on my t1ts but I must admit I quite enjoyed this film.


----------



## pea head

Pscarb said:


> i have just endured 60min of legion which is crap......
> 
> Hurtlocker i thought was good
> 
> I like AVATAR
> 
> Pelham 123 also decent
> 
> got green zone to watch tomorrow whilst doing cardio.....lol
> 
> anyone suggest some recent(2009) good action films?


Taken

Law Abiding Citizen

Travolta's new film ..From Paris with Love......awesome movie mate.


----------



## colt24

Saw *"No country for old men" *last night, very good film.

I also saw *"hurtlocker"* last week, I don't understand why it did so well at the ocars, mediocre at best. ;p


----------



## Captain Hero

Pscarb said:


> i have just endured 60min of legion which is crap......
> 
> Hurtlocker i thought was good
> 
> I like AVATAR
> 
> Pelham 123 also decent
> 
> got green zone to watch tomorrow whilst doing cardio.....lol
> 
> anyone suggest some recent(2009) good action films?


Taken is good if you havent seen it. Bourne films also timeless, brilliant.

300, Man on Fire, Deja Vu all good.


----------



## evad

not new films but

cannonball run is on today 

falling down is on itv3/4 quite a bit and is worth a watch


----------



## stolensocks01

Just watched Repo men

Very good


----------



## cellaratt

Watched "Brothers" last night...I liked it...


----------



## Bri

The ugly truth,

I love you Phillip Moriss.

Both not great and precitable, however enjoyed them both all the same!


----------



## Jem

I have Chopper to watch tonight [a pal gave it to me, not personal choice] - what's it like ?

Will also be watching In Bruges again - loooove this film - if you havent seen it - watch it !


----------



## Irish Beast

Chopper is brilliant but quite sadistic! Not sure it will be you cup of tea but I loved it!


----------



## BennyC

Not really of the action genre but 'Changeling' was a very good watch as I wasn't really expecting alot from it. Would highly recommend.

Body Of Lies - Watched this about a year ago but from what I remember it was good bit hard to follow but I was quite tired!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Chopper is brilliant but quite sadistic! Not sure it will be you cup of tea but I loved it!


I dont think it will be my cup of cha neither hun but it's something to get me through the cardio anyhoo


----------



## Irish Beast

I wouldnt recommend it for cardio! You will end up murdering someone! Seriously!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> I wouldnt recommend it for cardio! You will end up murdering someone! Seriously!


Good job I am all on me lonesome then S :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Good job I am all on me lonesome then S :laugh:


Yes it probably is!

Crazy toon girl


----------



## tonyc74

Layer Cake on CH 5 now..quality film


----------



## Nutz01

Seen Chopper before, good film.

Just watched shutter island, nice twist to the story. Worth watching


----------



## hamsternuts

Jem said:


> I dont think it will be my cup of cha neither hun but it's something to get me through the cardio anyhoo


you get to see Eric Bana's willy.

i might be your cup of tea yet!

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

hamsternuts said:


> you get to see Eric Bana's willy.
> 
> i might be your cup of tea yet!
> 
> :thumb:


Hmmm he has a nice face, not fussed though...will report back on the willy :lol:


----------



## skinnyfat

groundhog day

godfather II


----------



## hamsternuts

Jem said:


> Hmmm he has a nice face,* not fussed though*...will report back on the willy :lol:


what are you talking about woman, he'd almost turn me!


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> If you liked that, then watch The Cottage, and Botched, both good dark humor films like zombieland.
> 
> .


Ill have a look at them, cheers Hacks.

Adventureland was a good film too. Same lead guy as Zombieland.


----------



## Cheese

*Blood and Bones*, I'd never heard of it before and my mom told me to watch it (she's pretty cool). Its got Kimbo Slice and Bob Sapp (Hammerman) in it. I don't know the name of the lead actor but he would kick Van Dammes a55. haha.


----------



## bassmonster

Cheese said:


> *Blood and Bones*, I'd never heard of it before and my mom told me to watch it (she's pretty cool). Its got Kimbo Slice and Bob Sapp (Hammerman) in it. I don't know the name of the lead actor but he would kick Van Dammes a55. haha.


I recommeded this movie a while back. Lead actor is Michael J white...mr Van Damme is a choir boy (what ever that means :tongue: ) compaired to him.


----------



## yummymummy79

Not a new one but eventually saw Deja Vu the other night, gotta love a bit of Denzel. Didn't know what to expect but really enjoyed it.

Got 2012 to watch soon, once we've finished Ashes to Ashes Series 2, and also the first few Pacific episodes.


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> *Blood and Bones*, I'd never heard of it before and my mom told me to watch it (she's pretty cool). Its got Kimbo Slice and Bob Sapp (Hammerman) in it. I don't know the name of the lead actor but he would kick Van Dammes a55. haha.


x2 Michael Jai White is the shit


----------



## UKWolverine

Watched Repo Man, quite enjoyable sort of a mix between the humor of Robocop and the atmosphere of Minority Report


----------



## Slamdog

watched a documentary last night...

The Butch Factor.

A film about Masculinity in gay men. It was incredibly enlightening. I understand more now than I ever did before how hard it is for masculine gay men to find acceptance in certain sports, activities and careers.


----------



## Guest

Got a hold of the cottage, very good, mmmmm Jennifer Ellison.

Anyway, couldn't get into Botched.

I thought blood and bone was sh;t. couple of decent fight scenes, but as a movie, utter crap


----------



## guppy

Super Troopers.

Uber funny imo!


----------



## Cheese

mikex101 said:


> Got a hold of the cottage, very good, mmmmm Jennifer Ellison.
> 
> Anyway, couldn't get into Botched.
> 
> *I thought blood and bone was sh;t. couple of decent fight scenes, but as a movie, utter crap*


Your entitled to your opinion..... except in this case when you are quite obviously wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> Your entitled to your opinion..... except in this case when you are quite obviously wrong :lol: :lol:


Obviously. :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Cheese.... its your turn :lol:


----------



## Nelson

How to train your dragon... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

I kindof liked wilderness

UK film, think it was filmed in Ireland


----------



## 71081

broke back mountain......made me wanna...............................wear a checkered shirt


----------



## Robw

Ninja assassin

Thought it was great very ott but great

:thumb:


----------



## Aron

Stepbrothers is Funny as F**K and Will Ferrel is a legend !!!!


----------



## mrbez

The Hurricane - Classic

Wall Street - Awesome film, second is out now also at cinema

The Blind Side - Brilliant Film


----------



## jordi

Boondock Saints 2: All Saints Day

Was expecting a really crap movie but some bits were actually good and overall I liked it, better than Ant & Decs push the (off) button anyway...

Thought The Cottage was quite similar to Dog Soldiers humour-wise, good film. Loved Chopper, book not so much...


----------



## Replicator

yea, I agree Boondock saints 2 was good ...watched it last nght....Have down loaded the fist one now ...will watch it tomorrow


----------



## jordi

Post up when you've watched it Replicator, not seen it and wondering if its as good as the second, cheers.


----------



## hackskii

Just grabbed them both.


----------



## hackskii

Boondock Saints the first one was nice, second one so far is not as good but not done yet.


----------



## Replicator

jordi said:


> Post up when you've watched it Replicator, not seen it and wondering if its as good as the second, cheers.


Just watched it............ its worth a watch :thumb:


----------



## WillOdling

Anyone seen blood and bone?


----------



## Replicator

Wildbill said:


> Anyone seen blood and bone?


Nope .....but i see it has a few good charachters in it so will download it and get back to ye


----------



## Chew

The Invention Of Lying was pretty good.


----------



## jordi

Replicator said:


> Just watched it............ its worth a watch :thumb:


Cheers mate I'll hunt it down. :beer:



Wildbill said:


> Anyone seen blood and bone?


Saw it a while ago mate, some good fight scenes but Michael Jai White is pretty one-dimensional all the way through, preferred Black Dynamite tbh


----------



## Milan78

Old Boy, if you haven't seen it already. It's a Korean revenge film, and one of my favs.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364569/


----------



## Nutz01

Just watched...

Vigilanti

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084867/

Acting was a bit 3rd rate but story ok

Also watched 8 heads in a dufflebag pmsl worth watching.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118541/


----------



## WillOdling

i love dodgeball, especially the gym scenes sooo funny

cram it in your cram hole lafleur


----------



## superfit2408

*'Taken'*

Brilliant film-pretty dark, but gripping.

Gives you an insight into a shady world that many of us aren't aware of.


----------



## Jem

I watched

'The Lovely Bones' - didn't like it, not my bag at all

'Chopper' - cool film

'In Bruges' ....again. If you havent watched it ....WATCH it ...Love this film

'Goodfellas' ....again. Nuff said !


----------



## winger

Milan78 said:


> Old Boy, if you haven't seen it already. It's a Korean revenge film, and one of my favs.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364569/


Sweet, I will check it out when I get home. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heineken

I watched Kick-Ass last night.

*F*CKING AMAZING!*


----------



## Replicator

Wildbill said:


> Anyone seen blood and bone?


just watched this this afternoon ...Thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## defdaz

Heineken said:


> I watched Kick-Ass last night.
> 
> *F*CKING AMAZING!*


QFE! Incredible film and Hit-Girl completely steals the show - she's incredible!


----------



## hamsternuts

watched inglourioust basterds last night, very good.

also the altest tony jaa film, Ong Bak= The Beginning, very good, i'd recommend all his films


----------



## Nutz01

hamsternuts said:


> watched *inglourioust basterds* last night, very good.
> 
> also the altest tony jaa film, Ong Bak= The Beginning, very good, i'd recommend all his films


Quality film

Just watched Paranormal Activity, was ok i suppose, bit freaky at the end.


----------



## DB

watched

ugly truth

Blind side

Terminator salvation

All really good tbh!


----------



## Nutz01

Agree on Terminator Salvation.

I'm a big fan of the Terminator series.

Ill be back lol

Shame they had to use cgi for Arni in this one, but he's a busy man theses days being governor of California


----------



## evad

i watched leon lastnight bit of a weird film, think it was made in the late 80's?

edit it was 1994 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A9on_%28film%29


----------



## Replicator

just watched ....................sorry i'l rephrase that I nearly watched all of

Crimes of the past.....................dont bother with this ..its a load of P1sh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelicarus

road to perdition. awesomeness


----------



## a.notherguy

my mate sky+ a film that was on channel 5 a few weeks back called 'felon'

watched that last night and it was excellent.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1117385/


----------



## zelobinksy

The good, the bad, the weird.

Very good


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Watched training day last night again what a class film


----------



## mick_the_brick

Clash of the titans - ok

Kick-ass - excellent

Valiant - ok for a bird flick


----------



## craftybutcher

a.notherguy said:


> my mate sky+ a film that was on channel 5 a few weeks back called 'felon'
> 
> watched that last night and it was excellent.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1117385/


Yeah I liked Felon


----------



## irishdude

Went to see The Book of Eli last weekend - very impressed, much better than Clash of the Titans, huge disappointment!


----------



## hamsternuts

just watched Saw VI

pretty good one


----------



## UKWolverine

a.notherguy said:


> my mate sky+ a film that was on channel 5 a few weeks back called 'felon'
> 
> watched that last night and it was excellent.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1117385/


x2 Definitely worth watching


----------



## NickC

I watched "Jumper" the other week, wasn't that bad but wasn't one of the best by any means!


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched Dead man's shoes the other night. Quite a decent film tbh.


----------



## Judas

Watched Dejavou last night probably the best film I've ever seen  .


----------



## Aron

Judas said:


> Watched Dejavou last night probably the best film I've ever seen  .


whats it about pal ?


----------



## Críostóir

Aron said:


> whats it about pal ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Vu_(2006_film)


----------



## Judas

Aron said:


> whats it about pal ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Vu_%282006_film%29

Have a read here mate.

Also trailer is here


----------



## Slamdog

davetherave said:


> i watched leon lastnight bit of a weird film, think it was made in the late 80's?
> 
> edit it was 1994 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A9on_%28film%29


which version did you watch? the full length version is better as it fills in gaps that the normal uk release censored out.


----------



## mal

i watched eraserhead the other night,a very strange and warped

film,very disturbing.


----------



## robdog

I watched a film called Traitor the other night, Guy Pearce and Don Cheadle it was excellent.


----------



## winger

I just watched bitch slapped and if you like hot females doing sex acts and firing off guns then you will like this movie.


----------



## Replicator

Watched *Crazy on the outside* last night ..not bad


----------



## jordi

Watched CopOut and The Bounty Hunter today, both a little bit crap I thought.


----------



## Nemises

just thought id bump this havent seen a good one in a wile, wouldnt mind a few ideas


----------



## scobielad

Saw the new Robin Hood at the cinema the other night with Russell Crowe, thought it was pretty good.

Worth a watch.


----------



## robdog

Just watched Shutter Island and thought it was great.


----------



## dudz

Mr Brooks


----------



## Slamdog

midgets vs mascots with the late gary coleman in it was very funny/silly.


----------



## rs007

Dont know if it has been mentioned already but watched Step Brothers the other night, was laughing like fvck, hilarious.

Just watched The Hangover just then - not quite as funny as Step Brothers IMO, but still a very funny movie :lol:

Sometimes, it just has to be comedy.

Having said that, I have "There Will Be Blood" here - anyone seen it? Any good? Daniel Day Lewis is one awesome actor IMO....


----------



## Will Temple

Public enemy is the shiz!


----------



## EssexMalRider

dudz said:


> Mr Brooks


Should not be missed!


----------



## tazzy-lee

harry brown last night worth a watch shutter island also a good film


----------



## geeby112

:thumbup1:


----------



## Paul85

Samuel L Jackson's new one Unthinkable 




Ong Bak 3 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfHv5jTz7A]


----------



## craftybutcher

geeby112 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> REC2


Sorely disappointed by this especially as the first one was probably my favourite zombie film. Ruined it for me.


----------



## Jem

Precious

Liked it !


----------



## DNC

Watched 'Avatar' last night on my big new super duper telly:thumb:

Probably the best film i've ever seen effects wise.

Got 44 inch chest tonight with the daddy Ray Winstone


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched Funny People the other night. It was ok, but could have been better considering the line up.

Dowloaded Twin Town so will be watching that at som point this week..


----------



## MissBC

harry brown

the ugly truth

blind side

four lions

sex and the city 2


----------



## frowningbudda

Jem said:


> Precious
> 
> Liked it !


Just watched this, good film.

Bit of girly one but spot on acting

and (if sickening) story line.


----------



## coflex

watched prince of persia last night. good film.


----------



## DNC

Watched '44 inch chest' last night,it was utter sh1te.

It promised a lot,it delivered fcuk all.


----------



## DNC

Daz said:


> pmsl i watched it the other week and it has got to be one of the worst films i have seen, nothing fuking happens they just sit in a room chatting bollox right until the end :cursing:


Yep,great cast but they all played a part they have played in other films.Dialogue was sh1te as well.

It had 4 stars from Nuts magazine,realised after i watched it i don't read that sh1te:lol:

Winstones missus in it was top drawer though:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## L00NEY

Donkey punch - aint too bad

Tony - pretty good - gotta love his hair lol

Casino - class

Donnie Brasco - v good

The all together - pretty good

The crew - v good robbin scousers

Pimp - bag of sh*te


----------



## WRT

The Losers


----------



## Suprakill4

DNC said:


> Watched '44 inch chest' last night,it was utter sh1te.
> 
> It promised a lot,it delivered fcuk all.


completely agree. Biggest pile of sh1t film i have ever seen, was terrible.


----------



## ryda

cass 9/10


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Kick Ass - 8/10 (brutal in some scenes)

Iron-Man 2 - 8/10 (as good as the 1st if not better)

Zack and Miri make a porno - 8/10 (very funny)


----------



## ares1

Iron man 2 - awesome, prefer it to the first! Scarlet Johansson is stunning.

Prince of Persia - excellent stunts and action, great fun & very enjoyable!

The Losers - Brilliant fast paced action film, stupid in parts but entertaining&#8230;

She's out of my league - Bit of a let down, not as good as I thought it could be&#8230; but some hilarious moments.


----------



## bowey

Iron man 2 - awesome only film i think were ive liked the 2nd more then the first

shutter island - amazing film it was awesome

book of eli - wasnt to impressed, fight scenes were abit shabby.. 1 man taking on around 10 just doesnt happon


----------



## doylejlw

the wrestler quality film.


----------



## mal

watched terminator,the recent one last night,nearly fell asleep

god it was sh1te.


----------



## tom0311

Shutter island was an amazing film, definitely 9.5/10. I keep watching it over and over - best twist I have ever seen.

Man on fire/Training day are both quality too.

Angels and Demons was absolute carp - the book was great the film is sh!t.


----------



## essex_liam

hungryshark said:


> Watched "The Ugly Truth" this week with the mrs it wasn't bad for a comedy/chick flick... i'm waiting for "Inglorious Basterds"..


awsome film :thumb:


----------



## RF67

This film.

I thought I'd watch it,for the second time,to see if it was as good as I'd remembered

....It was

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/bPXVGQnJm0w&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/bPXVGQnJm0w&hl=en_GB&fs=1&hd=1&border=1


----------



## paul81

book of eli - quality film

the 41 year old virgin who knocked up sarah marshall and felt surperbad - title is better than the film :/


----------



## Aggression

Well i got one of 3 films to watch tonight...

The Crow

The Big Lebowski

Shutter Island

Thoughts?


----------



## doylejlw

the hangover, love it! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

I watched Kick Ass last week thought it was pretty good.


----------



## El Ricardinho

kieren1234 said:


> completely agree. Biggest pile of sh1t film i have ever seen, was terrible.


i had been looking forward to this for ages and got it on dvd last week. What the fcuk? totally sh!t. i couldnt believe how it turned out. i cant believe Ray Winstone signed up to this pile of pish.

watched book of eli also. was decent 7/10


----------



## gearchange

I saw Harry Brown the other day and thought Cain was superb.


----------



## Replicator

gemilky69 said:


> I watched Kick Ass last week thought it was pretty good.


Bump that ME TOO :thumb:


----------



## Ash_87

Friday Night Lights....Great Film


----------



## QBall

I enjoyed Ninja Assasin lasnt night.... Thought it was similar style to ong bak.


----------



## engllishboy

Kick-Ass

Harry Brown


----------



## UKWolverine

Thank you brothers for resurrecting this thread, some great recommendations for me to check out, will rep if they are any good :lol:


----------



## mal

just watched cloverfield on tv,bit dizzy lol after watching it...

not a bad film in the end.


----------



## mal

some fit birds init too


----------



## UKWolverine

mal said:


> just watched cloverfield on tv,bit dizzy lol after watching it...
> 
> not a bad film in the end.


Loved Cloverfield man, good shout


----------



## WRT

Watched Sherlock Holmes other night, good movie. Robert Downey Jr is a fcking awesome actor:thumbup1:


----------



## mal

WRT said:


> Watched Sherlock Holmes other night, good movie. Robert Downey Jr is a fcking awesome actor:thumbup1:


 loved that film ,really funny....that bit with the flies:laugh:


----------



## Chew

I watched Rise Of The Footsoldier again the other night. It's a good film. Some scenes are brutal!


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Watched shutter island yesterday, and really liked it. Not scary like I was expecting but an awesome twist that I wasn't expecting. 8/10


----------



## DAZ4966

doylejlw said:


> the hangover, love it! :thumb:


Agreed, plenty of "laugh out loud" moments in this.

I also recently watched "The Wrestler" with Mickey Rourke. Excellent:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Just watched 'from Paris with love' the latest john travolta film. Thought it was awesome. Well worth a viewing.

Also lucky number slevin just started on film four, another gooden.


----------



## Guest

good shout film 4 on now


----------



## jimmy007

watched batman begins the other night, didnt even know it existed thought the dark knight was just on its own, was really good

watched a film called taken aswel, was good also


----------



## nagasis

Watched Rampage last night. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1337057/

Not a bad movie. Camera work abit shakey.

Might be in bad taste for some considering the recent cumbria shootings.


----------



## craftybutcher

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> Just watched 'from Paris with love' the latest john travolta film. Thought it was awesome. Well worth a viewing..


I don't understand why this was slated I thought it was a great action film. I don't remember the story line (something about al qaeda) but it's like porn, you don't watch it for the story.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Watched 'Push' on Blu-Ray Friday night..

From the makers of the matrix - well worth a watch


----------



## DS1

Gemma kirt in every hole is a goal, Watched it every night for past year :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Watched the Bourne Trilogy yesteday 6 hours of brilliance


----------



## dazsmith69

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> Just watched 'from Paris with love' the latest john travolta film. Thought it was awesome. Well worth a viewing.
> 
> Also lucky number slevin just started on film four, another gooden.


superb film, one of travoltas best performances


----------



## Tasty

I watched Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland on Friday and loved it, Johnny Depp is a fantastic mad hatter


----------



## Code13

The Hurtlocker!!! Not a bad film


----------



## forza84

bad luitenant is an awsome film, the original not the new one.


----------



## Tasty

Code13 said:


> The Hurtlocker!!! Not a bad film


Liked this! And District 9 was good too


----------



## Ashcrapper

Alice in Wonderland - sh1te

The Wolfman - decent, worth a watch

Shutter Island - excellent

Book of Eli - decent, could have been brilliant


----------



## Rekless

I liked book of Eli


----------



## pod13

4 great films by Shane Meadows:

A Room for Romeo Brass

Dead Man's Shoes

Made in Britain

Somers Town


----------



## evad

watched the butterfly effect with the missus last night (her choice) i got a few cans of stella down me expecting a chick flick but the easiest word to describe it was weird

it's one of those films where your not sure if you'd recommend it or not


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

I thought the butterfly effect was a awesome film. Not seem the sequels but I pretty sure they're straight to video **** films with none of the original film.


----------



## glasgow_mm

brooklyns finest was pretty good watched that last week


----------



## robdog

Just watched The Boy in the striped pyjamas, a great film.


----------



## fitrut

watched Ironman2, waste of time  1st one way better


----------



## hackskii

pod13 said:


> 4 great films by Shane Meadows:
> 
> A Room for Romeo Brass
> 
> Dead Man's Shoes
> 
> Made in Britain
> 
> Somers Town


Grabbed all of these but dead mans shoes (seen it)............

If I never said it before, I love you Brits............................. :beer:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Grabbed all of these but dead mans shoes (seen it)............
> 
> If I never said it before, I love you Brits............................. :beer:


I don't ever remember you saying that. :whistling:


----------



## laurie g

Watched dead mans shoes -epic film loved it

unthinkable with samuel l jackson was good


----------



## Nelson

Give A-Team 2010 a go... :thumb:


----------



## ollie321

bambi lol


----------



## winger

ollie321 said:


> bambi lol


LOL


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Ferris beulers day off was on tonight. Classic.


----------



## SonOfZeus

Watched The Hurt Locker today, really good!


----------



## winger

Well I am a tad bit older but the, "A Team" was fun to watch!


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Well I am a tad bit older but the, "A Team" was fun to watch!


Hey is Debbie does it all a good movie?

How about

"On golden blond?"

The signal seems kind of cool................


----------



## BigDom86

just watched a few films recently.

book of eli - 8.5/10

quite a good film, i like denzels films.

unthinkable - 9/10

this is a very good film. more of a talky than anything else, samuel jackson is very good as usual.

the collector - 7/10

was ok, a bit like saw. storyline is pretty weak and so many plotholes lol but its ok

going to watch today:

triangle or the midnight meat train


----------



## hackskii

I actually liked: The Signal

It is a pretty good horror flick with some hidden humor and a bit of psychotic behavior rationalle.


----------



## dj112233

yeah the book of eli is a class film denzel rules


----------



## Jay.32

Watched "Case 39" last night...worth a watch


----------



## Bonzer

La Bamba, absolutly loved it!!!


----------



## BigDom86

ok i just watched triangle.

really interesting film, 9/10. i love mind-fvck films lol, similar to memento in that way, very good.

going to have a good easy horror slasher one tonight as my mind is fvckd from it lol, off to gym soon anyway


----------



## Replicator

Watched Brooklyns Finest last night , pretty good


----------



## BigDom86

^^ i wanted to watch brooklyns finest but can only find crap cam copies :<


----------



## RyanClarke

any one seen the girl next door?


----------



## clairey.h

law abiding citizen was really good, felt let down at the end, but still a good film


----------



## jimmy79

not a film but i have started watching sons of anarchy, never thought i could replace the sopranos but this is starting to come close. Im currently on seasson 2!


----------



## BigDom86

jimmy SOA is the best tv show i seen, above the shield and sopranos. currently watchin the wire which is ok, but nothing beats SOA so far


----------



## Replicator

jimmy79 said:


> not a film but i have started watching sons of anarchy, never thought i could replace the sopranos but this is starting to come close. Im currently on seasson 2!


I watch this with apassion ..love it .............hope you got caught teh first season to get teh jist of teh whole story or your missing out.

second highlight of my week is Gladiator ...brillliant stuff


----------



## clairey.h

jimmy79 said:


> not a film but i have started watching sons of anarchy, never thought i could replace the sopranos but this is starting to come close. Im currently on seasson 2!


sons of anarchy is fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! wasnt to keen at the beginning of the first series but am well into it now........


----------



## jimmy79

it sure is mate but i love the sopranos! best clip ever below!!!






:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

what a view to wake up to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy79

Replicator said:


> I watch this with apassion ..love it .............hope you got caught teh first season to get teh jist of teh whole story or your missing out.
> 
> second highlight of my week is Gladiator ...brillliant stuff


yes mate i downloaded season 1 and 2 perfect copy watch 3 episodes a night! Me and my mates all have sports bikes but are getting rid of them at the end of the summer we are all going to get choppers or harleys! still 2 wheels but not as fast, there is only so long you can ride round at 180mph before you come unstuck, going to be crusing round!


----------



## SonOfZeus

Just watched that dead mans shoes film... weird and pretty sh*t to be honest, seemed like a crap story. Wouldn't recommend!


----------



## hermie07

just watched unthinkable with samuel jackson and its definately worth a watch best he has done for a long time.5/5


----------



## craftybutcher

Dead Man Running (Danny Dyer) is quite funny. Tamer Hassan plays a blinder in it.


----------



## dudz

BigDom86 said:


> going to watch today:
> 
> triangle or the midnight meat train


Both of these are awesome, Triangle slightly better tho :thumbup1:


----------



## dudz

hackskii said:


> I actually liked: The Signal
> 
> It is a pretty good horror flick with some hidden humor and a bit of psychotic behavior rationalle.


Is it based on Stephen Kings book The Cell? Seems to have a very similar plot and i liked the book...


----------



## hackskii

dudz said:


> Is it based on Stephen Kings book The Cell? Seems to have a very similar plot and i liked the book...


People go crazy from a signal, but what is funny about the movie is the fact that crazy people are trying to rationalize things, and in a clever kind of way, it is very bizzare.

Not like the zombie movies where they get bit then kill, this is diffrent in the way people justify killing each other and for what reasons.

Not to mention has hidden humor in it that catches you by suprise.


----------



## gerg

watched "Los Cronocrimenes" (Timecrimes), with steelicarus last night. Pretty good and quite unnerving in places. Though some of the plot felt a little forced. Sadly the spanish was far to fast for me to follow :S


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hurt locker was good, shooter i watcvhed the other night, currently watching Sons of Anarchy, (not a film but fvcking excellent) i want a bike so bad, would happily get rid of my car for one.


----------



## SonOfZeus

flanagan said:


> Dead Man Running (Danny Dyer) is quite funny. Tamer Hassan plays a blinder in it.


Watched this earlier, quality film!


----------



## evad

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> I thought the butterfly effect was a awesome film. Not seem the sequels but I pretty sure they're straight to video **** films with none of the original film.


the 2nd one was on the sci fi channel the other day, not sure if it still is

i just thought it was a bit odd to be honest, which is weird considering my usual taste in films :lol:


----------



## TheBigBang

Watched Gamer Friday which was an ok, if a bit of a ripoff of Running Man 

Also watched The Man From Earth. Was okish, but will not be to everyones taste.


----------



## Milky

Watched Seven Pounds last nite ( Will Smith )

Glad l had the Hayfever to blame on the swollen eyes !


----------



## winger

gemilky69 said:


> Watched Seven Pounds last nite ( Will Smith )
> 
> Glad l had the Hayfever to blame on the swollen eyes !


LOL


----------



## D4V3

Steven Kings "IT"

i dont like it but some of you might if you dont hate clowns hah.


----------



## DB

watched district 9, what a load of crap

but watched 'Gang related' on some crap movie channel on sky and it was really good lol


----------



## Nelson

Karate Kid 2010 - it's cheesy, but it's good... :bounce:


----------



## jimbo_

Best film I've saw recently was called Peaceful Warrior, a true life story about an athlete who gets injured and his road to recovery.

Also Toy Story 3 was ace :lol:


----------



## weeman

the A team,it was pretty good


----------



## Milky

weeman said:


> the A team,it was pretty good


REALLY ????

Now that surprises me.Not something l would have even considered watching TBH.

:beer:


----------



## Ashcrapper

watched green zone last night, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## El Ricardinho

went to c ''get him to the greek last night''. dont like brand normally but it was quite funny at times.

there was a trailer for a new flick called schmuks dinner? with the funny dude from hangover. looks funny.


----------



## evad

finally got round to buying and watching taken lastnight before work, great film as I'd read


----------



## offo

There is a good film called the condemned...steve austin and vinny jones class film better than I expected... And another good film I.D about football hooligans well good film..

Plus the crazies and, the carriers both great films

the Road is a good film aswell and 3>10 to yuma


----------



## Replicator

today watched Riverworld ................load of sh1t ...give a wide berth


----------



## Guest

remember me- sad but good, undisputed 3... amazing!


----------



## craftybutcher

Just watched COP OUT

Sean William Scott stole it for me but it was very funny, haven't seen a new funny film in a while.


----------



## fishro

may not be a film but i love spartacus on bravo


----------



## chelios

Street Kings with Keanu Reeves good film 8/10, after watching the briliant Matrix trilogy again.


----------



## doylejlw

watched the startrek the movie the other day much better than expected


----------



## { KLAUS }

watched Samuel Jacksons "Unthinkable" - shockingly boring ending, runied the whole film

Denzel washington's "Man on Fire" & "De Javu" are spot on.

BUT the best film by far is "Law Abiding Citizen" :thumbup1:


----------



## 1Tonne

Sister Act


----------



## 1Tonne

Oh but on a serious note, few film Inception is out and looks kick ass, will let you know.


----------



## DarH

Book of Eli...is a cracker. Crank and Crank two (high voltage) are fun films, Inception looks like it's going to be amazing.

As noted above, i have also seen the "New"Star trek movie and not liking the others at all found it very watch able indeed.


----------



## chelios

{ KLAUS } said:


> watched Samuel Jacksons "Unthinkable" - shockingly boring ending, runied the whole film
> 
> Denzel washington's "Man on Fire" & "De Javu" are spot on.
> 
> BUT the best film by far is "*Law Abiding Citizen*" :thumbup1:


What a film, Butler makes this film!


----------



## 1Tonne

Yeh, Law Abiding Citizen is kick ass. I would have preferred a diff ending personally. So many options.

Ummm, Preators comes out this Friday as well. Thats gonna kick ass as always. Is on their planet this time, graphics look awesome.


----------



## winger

was a good horror flick.


----------



## Andyx14

the losers thats not bad also the collector is good


----------



## SK-XO

Went to cinema to see the collector on monday. Tbh it's a pretty good film, pretty bizzare and random but it was pretty good. Worth a watch.

Want to see predators when that comes out tho, and also the expendables whenever that comes out looks ace.


----------



## pira

SK-XO said:


> Went to cinema to see the collector on monday. Tbh it's a pretty good film, pretty bizzare and random but it was pretty good. Worth a watch.
> 
> Want to see predators when that comes out tho, *and also the expendables whenever that comes out looks ace.*


Cannot wait, test overload or what. Infact I might go from natty to the dark side on the day this film comes out! :tongue: :rockon:


----------



## { KLAUS }

Anyone seen that "Kick-Ass" about superhero's.....?

AWFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Suitelf11

{ KLAUS } said:


> Anyone seen that "Kick-Ass" about superhero's.....?
> 
> AWFUL!!!!!!!


It's a matter of taste, I quite liked it. But I really can imagine why someone thinks it's awful. :lol:

Recently watched The Book of Eli, Unthinkable and Hot Tub Time Machine. Liked them all, except for the ending of unthinkable... Like wtf.. Bummer.


----------



## 1Tonne

New film coming out -

Splice






Looks great.


----------



## maccer

Zombieland - very good, enjoyed it

Book of Eli - pretty good, enjoyable


----------



## AWG

at Uni me and my flat mates Torrent loads of films and watch them whenever we get bored (to much time on our hands and skint students) so watch a new film every week at least

yesterday I downloaded 'True Lies' and watched that again, first time in about 5 years, awesome film, forgot how great old action movies are.

also downloaded Taken and Last Action Hero, will watch one of them tonight


----------



## lucasso

The collector


----------



## dudz

watch Old school and Hot Tub time Machine recently, both really funny!


----------



## jamiedilk

grown ups with adam sandler very funny film!!


----------



## MissBC

DB and i have watched

Take me to the greek - funny and better than expected but not fantastic

Firewall - great movie, i really liked it

Four brothers - awesome movie

Usual suspects - crap movie lol


----------



## UnitedFan

MissBC said:


> DB and i have watched
> 
> Take me to the greek - funny and better than expected but not fantastic
> 
> Firewall - great movie, i really liked it
> 
> Four brothers - awesome movie
> 
> *Usual suspects* - crap movie lol


It gets a lot of hype that film. I watched it and thought it was OK, but I'd probably have to watch it again to get close to seeing what people rave about.

I've recently watched:

Hot Tub Time Machine - 6/10

Book of Eli - 7/10

Brooklyns Finest - 8/10


----------



## yummymummy79

Would recommend the latest Shrek, especially in 3d!

Bit random but watched Monster House with my son recently, it's a cartoon/animation but actually really enjoyed it!

Have watched quite a few over the last couple of months when bf was away, but nothing really excited me enough to recommend.


----------



## Replicator

Cop out with Bruce Willis ..................its oaky ...nothing startling


----------



## Nelson

Watched Predator 2010, rubbish cam copy, but looked pretty good...


----------



## winger

Nelson said:


> Watched Predator 2010, rubbish cam copy, but looked pretty good...


Predators was good, but then again I love all those predator movies.


----------



## frowningbudda

State of play will russell crowe and ben affleck is pretty good.

Nice twist at the end.


----------



## jimmy007

just watched solomon kane, good film if you like van helsing you will like this

also watched green zone for the 2nd time because i didnt understand it in the cinema, still dont haha


----------



## winger

ruaidhri said:


> Whaaaaat!!? One of the most clever crime movies I have ever watched. Everyone I show it to loves it.


I agree, maybe she didn't understand it. :lol:


----------



## deeppurple

RAMBO

winger will agree. the anal bead lovin' fooool :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

deeppurple said:


> RAMBO
> 
> winger will agree. the anal bead lovin' fooool :thumbup1:


I have to agree with deeppurple but Rambone is far superior IMO!


----------



## deeppurple

winger said:


> I have to agree with deeppurple but Rambone is far superior IMO!


no mate you love

Anal Bead 3 III - Return of the pinkeye


----------



## winger

deeppurple said:


> no mate you love
> 
> Anal Bead 3 III - Return of the pinkeye


On "Golden Blond" is much better, although, Anal Bead 3 in 3d rocks. :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

just watched eyeborgs ........sh1te


----------



## Paul85

Watched quite a few lately with being off work, Predators is a good film quite pleased with how it turned out was expecting it to be ****e as most follow-ups are these days but they pulled it off and looking forward to another one.

Prince of Perisa is decent not what i expected or as good as i thought it would be but still worth a watch, Same with the new Karate kid.

A-Team is a good en abit over the top but the series was, Neesen and the rest of the cast play their roles well another one that's worth a watch.


----------



## Blackers

Watched 'Chloe' at the weekend. It was described as drama/thriller so put it on while the mother in law was visiting for a few days. It got very uncomfortable when 'Chloe' started describing sex acts in detail and a cushion had to go on my lap when it went into full lesbian action!!

Note to self, must read full synopsis before putting a film on when the mother in law's round! Lol.

Good film though. 7/10.


----------



## hackskii

I liked open house.


----------



## nagasis

watched repo man last night. enjoyed it.


----------



## anabolic ant

assualt me on this suggestion,but i actually liked 'date movie'!!!

'hurt locker' wasnt too bad!!!

want to see 'predators',as predator the original is one of my most fav films!!!!

havent seen 'iron man 2'

anyone seen 'A-team' ?

update just read some above comments,glad predators is getting good reviews,i always thought sequels to an unbeatable original couldnt be done...

the originality of A-team just cannot be rivalled,but still curios to see what the new ones like!


----------



## a.notherguy

watched daybreakers last night.

its fekin awesome!


----------



## welshman

a.notherguy said:


> watched daybreakers last night.
> 
> its fekin awesome!


I'm "Aquiring" this as we speak, planning on watching tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO

Went to see Predators on tuesday, wee review....

Personally it's not better then the original, but it's pretty obvious. It's not a remake more of a new film imo but I like the ideology as it references to parts of the original predator so it just doesn't make it feel like a crappy new film spouted out of rubbish such as AVP or AVP 2. Theres some minor niggles to it where you might think whats that all about. It uses the same music as predator which is good suspence, a lot of parts of the film where really good though a lot of suspence had you on the edge of the seat surprisingly, some bits of cheesyness started off a bit bland but got very good as you start to understand it. Defo worth a watch.

Seen the collector as well...

Good movie overall, a bit bizzare, all set in the same area, a horror flick, don't expect a big blockbuster, however had some very good parts, pretty fcked up tbh, not ultra gorey but defo had a fair bit of suspence in it.

Watched true lies last night love that movie haha. Anything with arnold pwns tho.


----------



## paul81

a-team was worth the watch, doesnt destroy the greatness that was the tv series, although i think murdock steals the show.

Repo man was quality.

highly recommend the tv show spartacus: blood and sand. over the past week i've watched that series (13 episodes) its the dogs b*llocks, loads of fighting, loads of sex........ and a bit more fighting and sex thrown in


----------



## evad

I watched the devil wears prada the other day, not a blokes film but a bit more bearable then such women classics as titanic and sex an the city


----------



## SK-XO

davetherave said:


> I watched the devil wears prada the other day, not a blokes film but a bit more bearable then such women classics as titanic and sex an the city


Tbh I'd rather watch all 3 of this in a movie marathon than be forced to watch that twilight crap. :cursing:


----------



## evad

SK-XO said:


> Tbh I'd rather watch all 3 of this in a movie marathon than be forced to watch that twilight crap. :cursing:


well to be honest the main woman in it (not Meryl Streep) was not a bad bit of crumpet, making it somehow bearable :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Shutter Island last night, was pretty good, bit of a mind jerker. The crazies, was an ok horror film. The Stepfather was pretty good. Clash of the Titans, (if you liked the old one then you'll like this), The A-Team, funny as hell, but then i liked the series.


----------



## welshman

paul81 said:


> highly recommend the tv show spartacus: blood and sand. over the past week i've watched that series (13 episodes) its the dogs b*llocks, loads of fighting, loads of sex........ and a bit more fighting and sex thrown in


Awesomes series! They can't film the second series yet though as the lead actor has been diagnosedwith cancer


----------



## MissBC

Gang related and firewall


----------



## bravo9

MissBC said:


> Gang related and firewall


gang related ? with 2pac,, ace film :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

bravo9 said:


> gang related ? with 2pac,, ace film :thumb:


yea it was randomly on tv the other day on some insignificant channel and so we decided to watch and it was WICKED


----------



## bravo9

MissBC said:


> yea it was randomly on tv the other day on some insignificant channel and so we decided to watch and it was WICKED


was the 1st dvd i ever bought randomly enough


----------



## paul81

welshman said:


> Awesomes series! They can't film the second series yet though as the lead actor has been diagnosedwith cancer


yeah i did a little search after watching it, he's apparently got the all clear now, but first off they're doing a spin-off 6 parter about the house of batiatus, then move onto the new series


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Sons of Anarchy if we are talking series's, man what a cliffhanger at the end of season 2.


----------



## ws0158

legion and greenzone both very good


----------



## Milky

ws0158 said:


> legion and *greenzone* both very good


Got that on order. :thumbup1:


----------



## ashie1986

a-team is alrite

repo mem is abit crazy but good too lol

the loosers is a good film too


----------



## Milky

ashie1986 said:


> *a-team is alrite*
> 
> *
> repo mem is abit crazy but good too lol*
> 
> the loosers is a good film too


Just got them.

Just need to find time to watch the bloody things. Just about to watch Death at a funeral. :thumb:


----------



## ashie1986

lol

you will have to let me know if its any good mate

i still aint watched that yet


----------



## cs_99

Anyone seen Predators?? might got watch that next week


----------



## kirkelliott

get him to the greek! highly amusing! =]


----------



## Nelson

ws0158 said:


> legion and greenzone both very good


Are you kiddin' mate? Legion was bloody, bloody awful....!!!

IMHO of course...:laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

solomon kane was good..... anyone seen the new robin hood????looks good but think I may be dissapointed


----------



## DB

I saw preditors,

Was actually alot better than I thought. Worth a watch


----------



## Nelson

clairey.h said:


> solomon kane was good..... anyone seen the new robin hood????looks good but think I may be dissapointed


I thought Solomon Kane was ok until the last 10mins or so, then it just went silly... 

Robin Hood is pretty good IMO.


----------



## Si Train

cs_99 said:


> Anyone seen Predators?? might got watch that next week


Saw it last week and wasn't over impressed with it, my mate loved it though. The expendables and A team look good 

last few films ive watched that were good are Taken, Seven pounds and WallE lol


----------



## angieM

cs_99 said:


> Anyone seen Predators?? might got watch that next week


Seen it on thurs, i thought it was good i love the original tho! I think you have to go into it knowing its going to be a bit cheesy etc. I just thought the predators rocked!!!

Expendables and A-team look ace  "i aint gettin in no plane fool":lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

I watched "Chloe" last night and enjoyed it.

Also watched Splice which was far better than i thought it would be.

Watched that new Twillight film which i thought was garbage.


----------



## Replicator

watched the losers last night ...........it was okay I suppose


----------



## Milky

Watched Greenzone last nite, not to impressed TBH.


----------



## ashie1986

i watched baseline last nite and it wasnt too bad

not the best but worth watching defenatly

they could have gone over the top with it abit more but they didnt


----------



## Replicator

Watched The International Last night ...brilliant film ....................bit of a crap ending tho


----------



## UnitedFan

I watched Kick Ass last night. That was good.

I started to watch the losers but I fell asleep


----------



## PHMG

Where The Wild Things Are.

I bit weird but really nice.


----------



## BigDom86

gemilky69 said:


> Watched Greenzone last nite, not to impressed TBH.


its crap isnt it. i like these kind of middle eastern war films, but this one was terrible, i was expecting much more.


----------



## Suprakill4

Watched "Get him to the Greek" at the pics last night. Found it absolutely hilarious throughout.


----------



## ares1

gemilky69 said:


> Just got them.
> 
> Just need to find time to watch the bloody things. *Just about to watch Death at a funeral.* :thumb:


Stay away from the new version, its dog sh!te. the English version is awesome though one of the best British comedies of the past 20 years.


----------



## jonb19

2 dvd's over the last weekend...

1. Brothers - Not bad, good acting by Spiderman

2. Precious - Great acting by the girl, shocker of a life story

Only 2 worth mentioning lately


----------



## UnitedFan

jonb19 said:


> 2 dvd's over the last weekend...
> 
> 1. Brothers - Not bad, *good acting by Spiderman*
> 
> 2. Precious - Great acting by the girl, shocker of a life story
> 
> Only 2 worth mentioning lately


I wonder if he'll ever get away from being Spiderman.

I watched that too. I thought it was quite good I thought. Role reversal between the 2 main male characters.


----------



## Rekless

Inception....


----------



## jonb19

UnitedFan said:


> I wonder if he'll ever get away from being Spiderman.
> 
> I watched that too. I thought it was quite good I thought. Role reversal between the 2 main male characters.


It worked, if Toby keeps playing them parts then im sure the Spidy thing will go.


----------



## Virtus

An old that I hadn't seen in years, downloaded it the other day and forgot how much I enjoyed it, the Suicide Kings with Christopher Walken


----------



## jonb19

rankinc said:


> An old that I hadn't seen in years, downloaded it the other day and forgot how much I enjoyed it, the Suicide Kings with *Christopher Walken*


Never seen it but that man is a LEGEND :cool2:


----------



## johnlondon

Eye


----------



## Replicator

Just watched Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang ....Brilliant...............really


----------



## brockles

Australia, Xmen Origins: Wolverine and Inglorious Bastards today.


----------



## lib

once were warriors!!


----------



## UnitedFan

brockles said:


> Australia, Xmen Origins: Wolverine and *Inglorious Bastards* today.


I think I may buy that on BluRay. I'm reading D-Day, by the same guy who wrote Band of Brothers, and it always puts me in the mood to watch some Nazi's take a baseball bat to the head :thumbup1:


----------



## Slater8486

I watched Predators the other day and the new Twilight with the misses!

Predators was a good lads film!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Watched Harry Brown last week and it's well worth a watch.


----------



## yummymummy79

Toy Story 3 rules, as expected!

Especially tickled by the potato head and buzz bits (limited explanation to not spoil it, but you'll probably know which bits I'm on about if you've seen it!)


----------



## UnitedFan

yummymummy79 said:


> Toy Story 3 rules, as expected!
> 
> *Especially tickled by the potato head and buzz bits *(limited explanation to not spoil it, but you'll probably know which bits I'm on about if you've seen it!)


That sounded dirty the first time I read it:whistling:. I must watch Toy Story 3!


----------



## Replicator

Just watched Salvage ....8 out of 10


----------



## hackskii

Awake is an awesome movie.


----------



## winger

Downloading it now. :thumb:


----------



## maccer

Micmac - pretty good nice film if you are in laid back mood

Zodiac - really good movie, good actors

Inception - Best film of the year, not a fan of di caprio but he is brilliant in this


----------



## Replicator

Watched repo men last night what a load of Sh1te


----------



## fitrut

maccer said:


> Inception - Best film of the year, not a fan of di caprio but he is brilliant in this


  agree

brilliant movie, really good


----------



## brockles

hackskii said:


> Awake is an awesome movie.


Hayden Christianson and Jessica Alba?


----------



## hackskii

brockles said:


> Hayden Christianson and Jessica Alba?


Yes.

I also liked: Leap Year, it is a bit sappy and is a love story, but it is in Ireland and I like the views and the movie.


----------



## Rob68

Toy story 3 ....great film... :thumb:

Fifty dead men walking....great film.....book was even better:thumb:


----------



## UnitedFan

Toy Story 3, as good as the rest!


----------



## El Ricardinho

maccer said:


> Micmac - pretty good nice film if you are in laid back mood
> 
> Zodiac - really good movie, good actors
> 
> Inception - Best film of the year, not a fan of *di caprio* but he is brilliant in this


?????????? are you mental. he is a future all time great. I see him as being on par with a young Jack Nicolson. i think he is fantastic.


----------



## Jem

El Ricardinho said:


> ?????????? are you mental. he is a future all time great. I see him as being on par with a young Jack Nicolson. i think he is fantastic.


x 2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Just watched Edge of darkness, Mel Gibson Ray Winstone not bad at all.


----------



## mikep81

Just watched Inside Man with Clive Owen and Denzel Washington. Pretty good i thought.


----------



## Replicator

Gonna be watching Chloe later tonight so will give my verdict later


----------



## Suprakill4

hackskii said:


> Yes.
> 
> I also liked: Leap Year, it is a bit sappy and is a love story, but it is in Ireland and I like the views and the movie.


Perfect for you when you have had a drink ya big softie hahaha. You will be coming on UK-M all emotional saying how you love us all :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## El Ricardinho

fartooskinny said:


> Pretty cool movie with Edward NOrton in it...
> 
> think it was called Fight CLub.


? you think thats wat its called...? lol. only one of the best films ever made. :lol:

i went to see inception on sunday. fantastic. 10/10. you must see this flick.


----------



## El Ricardinho

you could say that about every film ever made. take the supporting role out and there wouldnt be a film????

It was Brad pitt (Tyler Durden) who was Ed nortons split personality.


----------



## tazzy-lee

chole is a good film


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> Gonna be watching Chloe later tonight so will give my verdict later


it was okay I suppose


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

\ said:


> it was okay I suppose


I saw this the other week. Not a bad watch but I wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## kaos_nw

another vote for inception, brilliant story/effects etc you need to watch it in the cinema! Only one downside was that its almost 3 hours long!


----------



## UnitedFan

fartooskinny said:


> Pretty cool movie with Edward NOrton in it...
> 
> think it was called Fight CLub.





fartooskinny said:


> sure that other charater really made the movie.
> 
> Edward NOrtons alter ego....without him prob not such a hit tbf





fartooskinny said:


> oh right yeh hes got a pretty good body too


 :lol: :lol: That sequence of messages was actually pretty damn funny :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Just watched Nanny McPhee, what a good kiddie movie.

Quite the feel good movie.


----------



## RedKola

I watched Leap Year the other day. Was quite funny


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :TOY STORY 3 took the kids last week and it was a very witty film and the kids loved it with the 3-D goggles and stuff


----------



## superfit2408

Yeah Toy story 3 - absolutely brilliant film. I loved the first one when it came out but havent seen it for years so i had forgotten how witty and realistic it is.

When Buzz Lightyear gets changed to spanish mode i was cracking up!


----------



## xpower

fartooskinny said:


> twelve monkeys, pretty good movie, would recommend.
> 
> Theres also this buff dude with a pretty awsoem phsyique in it..SOme of you guys might wanna check out his workout program or soemthing.
> 
> Think he's called Bruce Lee Pitt


 :laugh: :lol: best troll for ages


----------



## Slater8486

Inception, such an ace film and am going to see A-team very soon as well as the Karate Kid.


----------



## Replicator

Slater8486 said:


> Inception, such an ace film and am going to see A-team very soon as well as the Karate Kid.


I got these three on my to see LIST :thumb:


----------



## yoshi123

Mesrine (French subs)

Tell No One (French Subs)

Gran Turino

Look em up at imdb.com


----------



## yoshi123

Mesrine (French subs)

Tell No One (French Subs)

Gran Turino

Look em up at imdb.com


----------



## pea head

Just sitting here watching the new Karate Kid....very good so far.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

A-Team - 7 / 10

Book of Eli - 6 / 10

Clash of the Titans - 5 / 10

Karate Kid up next......


----------



## Nelson

Just watched Salt with Angelina Jolie, really good, sorta Jason Bourne with boobs... :thumb:


----------



## DarkTranquility

The Hurt Locker was the last good thing I've seen


----------



## Nelson

Shank - don't bother...Have a [email protected] :rockon:


----------



## hackskii

Just downloaded shank, thanks for the heads up.

Saw inception at the movies yesterday, Hmmmmm it was a long movie, plot was deep, but for some reason, I got Kind of bored.

Great action, deep plot, good acting, special effects were top notch, just something didn't do it for me.

Now on DVD where you can pause, then better.

Had a granny on her cell phone and some young kids texting during the movie.


----------



## Replicator

Just watched *Shelter.* It was bloody good


----------



## Milky

A Team..........watchable


----------



## yoohoo1

Watched *Once were warriors * again last night. Great film.


----------



## BigDom86

Replicator said:


> Just watched *Shelter.* It was bloody good


watched this other day, was ok. got a bit bored.

watched edge of darkness last night with mel gibson, started off good but got a bit boring quick.


----------



## andzlea69

v for vendetta is a good film

oh and if u want somethin to really puzzle u watch THE WIZARD OF GORE thats a great film imo !!


----------



## evad

old film, infact exactly 25 years old but watched the classic that is goodfellas again the other day


----------



## Replicator

Well, I just watched the film Centurion and i though it was great . it is about my Scottish ancestors the picts nocking fvck out of the romans ...excellent


----------



## Replicator

tonight I have just watched Salt with Angelina Jolie

Good Film


----------



## pea head

ape tube.com


----------



## Replicator

pea head said:


> ape tube.com


or

http://www.redtube.com/


----------



## Nathrakh

Piranha 3D  - briefly Kelly Brook full frontal about 47 mins in


----------



## evad

Nathrakh said:


> Piranha 3D  - briefly Kelly Brook full frontal about 47 mins in


is it close enough to be 3D though? :lol:


----------



## Nathrakh

davetherave said:


> is it close enough to be 3D though? :lol:


Never close enough  but next best thing  (plus on a gram of test a week wasn't too choosey)


----------



## Replicator

Nathrakh said:


> Piranha 3D  - briefly Kelly Brook full frontal about 47 mins in


NICE :thumb:


----------



## jonesy1234cas

best film iv seen in a while would have to be "taken" got that liam neeson in it he kicks french ass!!

another good 1 thats kind of old i saw last week was wolverine, some awsome scraps in that


----------



## Replicator

davetherave said:


> is it close enough to be 3D though? :lol:


ENOUGH TO MAKE YOU CUM IN YOUR PANTS  :lol:


----------



## 3752

Replicator said:


> tonight I have just watched Salt with Angelina Jolie
> 
> Good Film


watched this last night very good...


----------



## Replicator

Pscarb said:


> watched this last night very good...


she's a bit skinny now tho ..had a far better figure in the Lara Croft Movies

Still Salt was a good movie


----------



## 3752

it was good watched it at home, great twist....


----------



## CJ

Got 'law abiding citizen' to watch tonight

Any good ??


----------



## Barker

CJones said:


> Got 'law abiding citizen' to watch tonight
> 
> Any good ??


Far fetched, but a pretty smart storyline, worth a watch.


----------



## chezzer

CJones said:


> Got 'law abiding citizen' to watch tonight
> 
> Any good ??


top film :thumbup1:


----------



## Paul85

*Salt *Decent film abit of a female Bourne flick well worth a watch

QZ40WlshNwU[/MEDIA]]





*Ong Bak 3* Plot's not as good as the previous two but the fight scene's as with one and two are some of the best I've seen

bs4_sDmBl1U[/MEDIA]]





*Four Lions* Funny as fukc one of the best recent British film's

yGk2TojOd-4[/MEDIA]]





*Fist of the North Star (manga)* Old school classic, have it on tape but wanted it on disk

48uihdybXwY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## CJ

'Law abiding citizen' was a top film.

Gerrad butler is a top actor, as is Jamie fox


----------



## Milky

CJones said:


> 'Law abiding citizen' was a top film.
> 
> Gerrad butler is a top actor, as is Jamie fox


X 2....


----------



## Matt 1

I think Taken, Inception and district 9 were some of my fav films ive ever seen..

Anyone seen Human centipede? Don't.

District 13 is a good action film too, its french but you can get an english version, or at least subtitles


----------



## hermie07

got the other guys to watch tonight. antone rate it?


----------



## hackskii

Matt 1 said:


> Anyone seen Human centipede? Don't.


As hard as I could try to watch this movie, I couldnt:lol:


----------



## Milky

I have got Expendables and Four lions to watch soon as....


----------



## hackskii

Expendables is just awesome.


----------



## CJ

gemilky69 said:


> I have got Expendables and Four lions to watch soon as....


A mate watched Expendables last night, he loved it.


----------



## itsjosh

Four Lions

Cherrybomb

Law Abiding Citizen

Grown ups

and also expendables.


----------



## Synergy1436114719

i have watched over 40 movies over the last week or so, some older one's too. Yes i have no job, no i'm not a film critic. Heres the view of a 40 yr old average education guy and what i'd recommend.

Must see Movies.

The Expendables (all out action)

The Blind Side.(great true story)

Salt (all out action from the babe herself, Angelina, good plot too with a nice twist)

Wanted (2008, Great film)

Inglorious Basterds (Brad Pitt giving it death to the nazi's, quite good)

The Last Airbender ( great one for the teenagers and not bad for the parents too)

The Joneses (very different story line, Average but worth a watch)


----------



## Jimmy1

Paul85 said:


> *Ong Bak 3* Plot's not as good as the previous two but the fight scene's as with one and two are some of the best I've seen


i saw the first one....didnt even know there was a second

but this one looks very....very different

in fact it looks better!!


----------



## Paul85

Jimmy said:


> i saw the first one....didnt even know there was a second
> 
> but this one looks very....very different
> 
> in fact it looks better!!


The second one for me was the best the fight scenes are top notch mate but all three are great films, Some links below if you fancy watching them bud.

Ong Bak 2 with Subs http://stagevu.com/video/hrpbdtgferug

Ong Bak 3 with Subs http://stagevu.com/video/uypvwifmrqkh

You might like this aswel Storm Warriors http://stagevu.com/video/wwrjotetpqtj


----------



## maccer

Saw THe Joneses last night - very poor

The Prophet - good french movie, few harsh scenes

IMO Ong bak 2 was no where near as good as the original the story line was just too lame


----------



## Paul85

maccer said:


> IMO Ong bak 2 was no where near as good as the original the story line was just too lame


The original is great the 2nd it's more the fight scene's I took too all three well worth having on disk tho


----------



## djmacka

Shutter Island, watched earlier before work... good film!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1130884/


----------



## hermie07

just watched the other guys, nothing to rave about bit boring in places


----------



## frowningbudda

Black Death with Sean Bean is good, about witch-hunting in medieval Britain,

vXycl0ohLto[/MEDIA]]





also Centurion was pretty ace, set in Roman Britain.

Romans vs Picts.

KOZs2_i_cDE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## maccer

I have centurion and daybreakers at home, guess I will try the former first then


----------



## tazzy-lee

salt is a good one to watch


----------



## Lurgilurg

District 9


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Watched *Four Lions* last night - Very funny film.


----------



## MarkFranco

I want to see 4 lions, some films I watched reccently are

Once upon a time in America, The Untouchables and The Departed

Shutter Island is also good and the new Robin hood aint to bad


----------



## { KLAUS }

Law abiding citizen

Man on fire

all Rush Hours!!


----------



## Chew

I watched '3:10 To Yuma' the other night. I went and bought it at HMV the next day.


----------



## MarkFranco

Chew said:


> I watched '3:10 To Yuma' the other night. I went and bought it at HMV the next day.


Great film :thumb:


----------



## D4V3

Prince of persia was decent


----------



## DAZ4966

Anti-Christ (with Willem Dafoe) - I wouldn't call it "good", but certainly controversial. Some of the scenes in this film were a bit much, and I don't shock easy. Other peoples thoughts?


----------



## Replicator

D4V3 said:


> Prince of persia was decent


yup , I agree with ye ...was better than I thought it was going to be

gonna be watching Black Death with Sean Bean in it later.

Frowningbubba reported on this a few post up.............thats where I found out about it :thumb:


----------



## 1Tonne

Men of Honour.

Classic :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just watching expendables.......


----------



## mal

tooth fairy:whistling: funny as hell.


----------



## Replicator

1Tonne said:


> Men of Honour.
> 
> Classic :thumb:


Older one but good .........de'niro I think!


----------



## Replicator

mal said:


> tooth fairy:whistling: funny as hell.


You on a wind up :lol:


----------



## mal

honestly mate took my boy to see it this morn,i was dredding it

but i was in stitches,loads of good actors init lol,,,,rocks

in good shape too!


----------



## Milky

straughany10 said:


> Mint film mate.
> 
> Watched the new karate kid the other neet, was actually quite good.
> 
> and watched a film called never back down last night, really enjoyed that aswell.


Expendables was ok

Never back down........... so so IMO

Just gonna watch Four Lions now.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

DAZ4966 said:


> Anti-Christ (with Willem Dafoe) - I wouldn't call it "good", but certainly controversial. Some of the scenes in this film were a bit much, and I don't shock easy. Other peoples thoughts?


That was an absolutely mental film


----------



## Replicator

straughany10 said:


> watching Paranormal activity ATM and my eyes are bleeding, it is crap, our lass winit let me turn it off


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii

straughany10 said:


> watching Paranormal activity ATM and my eyes are bleeding, it is crap, our lass winit let me turn it off


Stop watchin, it gets no better in the end than in the begenning. :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Well ...Black Death was'nt as good as I thought it would be. 5 out of 10 Id give it.


----------



## Milky

Four Lions was funny to a point.........


----------



## clairey.h

gemilky69 said:


> Four Lions was funny to a point.........


was a good film...lmao at the end when the police chiefs holding a press conference and he says

'the right man was shot, but the wrong man blew up' thought yeah that about sums it up :lol: :lol: :lol:

loved expendables...... alright the plot was a tad ropey but it was a fantastic bit of indulgance....nothing to do with jason statham at all :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

clairey.h said:


> was a good film...lmao at the end when the police chiefs holding a press conference and he says
> 
> 'the right man was shot, but the wrong man blew up' thought yeah that about sums it up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> loved expendables...... alright the plot was a tad ropey but it was a fantastic bit of indulgance....nothing to do with jason statham at all :whistling: :lol:


You watched Unthnkable ??

Flaming top top film... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## DNC

Watched '22 bullets' at the pics the other day.Its a french subtitled film with Jean Reno in it,was pretty good.

Wasted 2 hours of my life watching 'A history of violence' last night,was fcuking cack:cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

gemilky69 said:


> You watched Unthnkable ??
> 
> Flaming top top film... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


I havnt but am a big samuel L jackson fan so will look out for it :thumb:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Watched 'From Paris with love' yesterday.

I thought it was good but my other half fell asleep.


----------



## Mars

Gsedge1 said:


> Watched 'From Paris with love' yesterday.
> 
> I thought it was good but my other half fell asleep.


Saw it last weekend, great film, Travolta was excellent.


----------



## clairey.h

mars1960 said:


> Saw it last weekend, great film, Travolta was excellent.


x2 travolta was great


----------



## aj4

Watched this last night, it was either the football or Quentin Tarantino's Jackie Brown.


----------



## Replicator

just watched Killers

Pretty funny at times

6 out of ten for me


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

I have just watched "In Bruges" thought it was quality. Colin Farrell is awesome in it. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Replicator

just watched mcgruber ...............would have been a good film if he wasnt in it


----------



## Nutz01

Just watched Rise of the foot soldier again.

Good British film..


----------



## Spriggen

Watched Snatch the other day, brilliant!


----------



## RACK

Watched The Wrestler on Saturday and Kick Ass sunday, both very good


----------



## CJ

Just watched ' The bucket list'

Very good film. Always forget how good an actor Jack nicholson is


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

straughany10 said:


> Watched Salt the day, canny film like, however i guessed the twist at the end, but not bad.


I thought Salt was a poor attempt at a female Jason Bourne.

Jolie's a decent actress but I thought that she was really bad in the fight scenes.


----------



## maccer

Centurion - Crap

Kick Ass - very good, really enjoyed it


----------



## Conscript

DAMN IT GUMP!!....you're a god damn genius!!! :thumb: Classic film...


----------



## lazy

Had a quite weekend for a change so got lots of movies in.

*Lord of war* - AWESOME film, great story and really makes you think about the morality of the weapons industry.

*Animal house* - Hillarious 70s comedy about student drinking, seen it like 10 times and laugh all the way through

*Iron man 2* - **** film, just couldn't take it seriously. The end fight scene was ok but other than that it sucked.


----------



## Replicator

just finished watchin Tekken

it was okay I suppose


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

G-fresh said:


> DAMN IT GUMP!!....you're a god damn genius!!! :thumb: Classic film...





maccer said:


> Kick Ass - very good, really enjoyed it


X2 both of the above.


----------



## Suprakill4

Piranha 3d, TERRIBLE film but my god was I horny watching Kelly Brooke in FULL FRONTAL nude in 3d. WOWOWOWOWOW is all i can say!


----------



## Jim206152

Book Of Eli. Brilliant film


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Jim206152 said:


> Book Of Eli. Brilliant film


Worth a watch but thought that the plot was, well a bit weak?


----------



## Mjc1

apocolypto, its been out a while but only watched it recently, was very good, made me wanna train aswell oddly enough? always a good point tho


----------



## pea head

Just put a Rocco movie on....trouble is im having probs getting past the first 10 mins


----------



## Guest

Just watched Knight and Day with the missus, wasnt bad at all, quite enjoyed it. Cameran Diaz would get it all day oooooh yess


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

pea head said:


> Just put a Rocco movie on....trouble is im having probs getting past the first 10 mins


LOL.

Dark Side of Rocco?


----------



## Replicator

Hachiko a dogs story

Brilliant true sory


----------



## nova vida

Watched "The Other Guys" yesterday and loved it.. its slotted straight in at number 3 in my favourite Will Ferrell films behind Anchorman and Step Brothers... Well worth a watch!


----------



## Jem

Gsedge1 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Dark Side of Rocco?


Rocco Siffredi - Pea's guru   

Watched The Blindside ....was very watcheable ..predictable but got me through 2 cardio sessions :thumb:


----------



## rs007

watched Green Zone last night - thought it wasn't too bad as it goes, def worth a viewing.

Thinking of watching "Edge of Darkness" just now, DL'd it after hearing RK and weeman talking about it in the gym last night during our communal RK/Weeman/Team1/rs007 mass cardio sesh

:lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> watched Green Zone last night - thought it wasn't too bad as it goes, def worth a viewing.
> 
> Thinking of watching "Edge of Darkness" just now, DL'd it after hearing RK and weeman talking about it in the gym last night during our communal RK/Weeman/Team1/rs007 mass cardio sesh
> 
> :lol:


should watch it mate,tis good,i'm just about to give that knight and day a watch,looks quite funny.


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> should watch it mate,tis good,i'm just about to give that knight and day a watch,looks quite funny.


OK it is decided, I shall go take a sh1t, then pit it on


----------



## weeman

mel is starting to show his age in it,looks jittery and jingly lol


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> mel is starting to show his age in it,looks jittery and jingly lol


Still a class actor though...think al give it a watch again and no doubt sh1t my pants at a few bits :lol:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Just watched kick ass. 8/10 really enjoyed it. Recommended defiantly.


----------



## gym-girl

Run batboy run is funny!


----------



## Captain Hero

rs007 said:


> watched Green Zone last night - thought it wasn't too bad as it goes, def worth a viewing.
> 
> Thinking of watching "Edge of Darkness" just now, DL'd it after hearing RK and weeman talking about it in the gym last night during our communal RK/Weeman/Team1/rs007 mass cardio sesh
> 
> :lol:


See now I thought Green Zone was *ok*, not a patch on the bourne trilogy and certainly not Damons best movie. Too preachy IMO, but good none the less.


----------



## rs007

Captain Hero said:


> See now I thought Green Zone was *ok*, not a patch on the bourne trilogy and certainly not Damons best movie. Too preachy IMO, but good none the less.


See I think you made the same error I did - in the back of your mind thinking "bourne" 

But yeah, I didn't think it was superb or anything, but def worth a watch once.


----------



## Captain Hero

Ive seen KICK ASS again this week, brilliant film

Scott Pilgrim VS The world, very different, fast pasted but brilliant and the soundtrack is awesome. Not everyones cup of tea but It was good IMO.

And tonight ive seen the Other Guys, from start to finish hilarious!

"Aim for the bushes?"


----------



## evad

Went to see 'f' yesterday afternoon it's a small British film about a load of teachers that get killed in a school, it's a bit gory in parts but not a bad watch if that's your kind of thing

It's got one of the ex hollyoaks actresses in it, apparently it's a small film so it's only on round here for two weeks, didn't seem any cheaper to make then paranormal activity to me though


----------



## Slamdog

DAZ4966 said:


> Anti-Christ (with Willem Dafoe) - I wouldn't call it "good", but certainly controversial. Some of the scenes in this film were a bit much, and I don't shock easy. Other peoples thoughts?


 Some were a touch.... shocking.... well, if you are general public that is...

apart from that it was a very good film which totally did what it set out to do.... screw your mind completely as if the initial scenes had actually happened to you. (rather say that than tell you the plot)


----------



## Quinn92

Only just seen Kick Ass this week, absolutely class film imo, well worth a watch. Also watched Four Lions again, forgot how funny it is in parts, again a good watch and worth seeing


----------



## Paul85

Watched the The Other Guys whilst at work last night pretty funny especially if your a Will Ferrell fan


----------



## Replicator

Slamdog said:


> Some were a touch.... shocking.... well, if you are general public that is...
> 
> apart from that it was a very good film which totally did what it set out to do.... screw your mind completely as if the initial scenes had actually happened to you. (rather say that than tell you the plot)


yup....... that one was a right shocker no question


----------



## tazzy-lee

the other guys good film


----------



## ian-m

i thought the other guys was fcking hurendous turned it off after 30 mins lol


----------



## winger

Just watched, "A Perfect Getaway" again and loved it.

I watched, "Neighbor" and it wasn't very good but some of the best gore over!

Trailer click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAt1coXjwyQ.


----------



## Gurnwell

Toy Story 3 is really good, I'm not one for family movies but I was surprised just how good it was.


----------



## evad

finally watched saw lastnight on DVD can't decide if I was impressed to be honest, not my kind of film

Have also seen the breakfast club lately too


----------



## El Ricardinho

went to see other guys on sunday. if not for will ferrell it would be a turkey. makes the film. if your not a big fan of his id give it a miss.


----------



## Replicator

Kind of embarrased to say but THE TOOTH FAIRY was pretty funny


----------



## winger

Replicator said:


> Kind of embarrased to say but THE TOOTH FAIRY was pretty funny


It was pretty good and your gay, oh wait. :confused1:


----------



## Paul85

Been on night's at work so watched few lately

*The Good Long Friday *a British gangster classic never seen it before pretty good watch with old Bob Hoskins at his finest.

*Clubbed* watched it a year or two ago another decent low rent British film about doormen and how things can spiral out of control.

*Resident Evil Apocalypse *Decent film worth a watch if your into the other's.

*Perriers Bounty *Never heard of it until the other day an Irish film about a debt owed and the struggle to repay it, Worth a watch.

*The Last Seven *Again another British film but new with Danny Dyer and Tamer Hassan, Weird film tbh very odd and dark.


----------



## Guest

Watched that "Get him to the Greek" last night, superb film had me in stitches laughing


----------



## itsjosh

DaveW said:


> Watched that "Get him to the Greek" last night, superb film had me in stitches laughing


x2


----------



## crampy

Just watched Robin Hood and The hangover..Both were awesome


----------



## Replicator

Amish Grace

dare you to watch this and not shed a tear.

If you dont you must be a Fvckin Lepton!!


----------



## Jack92

the taking of pelham 123, (the original one)


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

I watch Bad Lieutenant earlier today. Really enjoyed it. Nicolas Cage is awesome in it. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Mark j

Went and watched The Town last night, pretty good film!


----------



## Dig

Girl who played with fire.

Thought it was v good, although if realised was all subtitled prob wouldnt have bothered watching it, glad i did.


----------



## Replicator

just watched Splice ...........its okay I suppose.


----------



## mal

watched 300 last night,fookin brill!!


----------



## strange_days

Unforgiven, one of my top 10 for sure


----------



## jake87

i watched the blindside a couple of months back, pretty good film. gran turino is another one to watch as well as blood and bone has michael jai white in it so its half decent


----------



## crampy

^^ Yeahh michael jai white is 1 of my favourite martial artists, i trained in tae kwon do for 6 years and he was kind of an inspiration


----------



## Replicator

crampy said:


> ^^ Yeahh michael jai white is 1 of my favourite martial artists, i trained in tae kwon do for 6 years and he was kind of an inspiration


brilliant m8

I trained in Tae one lace for 5 years:laugh:


----------



## H22civic

Salt is definitly one of the best films out this year so far imo. The Town is ok but a bit slow moving.


----------



## hsmann87

Old film, but "A Bronx Tale"

fvcking classic


----------



## tahir

gran torino


----------



## Nemises

The grown ups is prety funny.


----------



## Replicator

mal said:


> watched 300 last night,fookin brill!!


Absolutely ..........Ive watched it 6 times so far :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

The Canyon was a good movie.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Just watched *The Wolfman* (£5 from Tesco) which is OK/Worth a watch........


----------



## Milky

Just watching Enter the Dragon for about the 50 th time....


----------



## Replicator

gemilky69 said:


> Just watching Enter the Dragon for about the 50 th time....


brilliant film ..ive seen that one about six times over the years. always good


----------



## CJ

Just about to sit down and watch 'Blindside'

Sandra bullock takes on a big black lad or something, hope its a porn ;-)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Just watched Machete - It's OK, plenty of beaver in it 

Oh, and lots of peeps die!


----------



## clairey.h

just saw the best film I have seen in ages.....'how to train your dragon'....

I loved it, had to butch myself up a bit after that and watch the new nightmare on elm street...but I thought that was pretty pants tbh

gonna watch machete later, lookin forward to it


----------



## clairey.h

mal said:


> watched 300 last night,fookin brill!!


this was my otherhalfs favourite film until he watched it with me...as soon as they started chanting 'a woo a woo' I broke into song saying 'is on fire we dont need the water let the mother fookers burn' :lol: :lol: :lol: I thought it was hilarious but he cant watch it without thinking of anything else now


----------



## Mark23

Case 39

Bit fkd up but good film


----------



## EssexMalRider

clairey.h said:


> this was my otherhalfs favourite film until he watched it with me...as soon as they started chanting 'a woo a woo' I broke into song saying 'is on fire we dont need the water let the mother fookers burn' :lol: :lol: :lol: I thought it was hilarious but he cant watch it without thinking of anything else now


Were you sent from hell? How could you ruin something like this for someone you say you love?

Do you kick puppies as well?


----------



## clairey.h

EssexMalRider said:


> Were you sent from hell? How could you ruin something like this for someone you say you love?
> 
> Do you kick puppies as well?


LMAO it just came out...he saw it in the cinema and was dead excited about watching it again......and now every time he flicks it on he just stares at me saying 'DONT' and then has to turn it off cause he cant get it out his head ethier  :lol: :lol:


----------



## EssexMalRider

clairey.h said:


> LMAO it just came out...he saw it in the cinema and was dead excited about watching it again......and now every time he flicks it on he just stares at me saying 'DONT' and then has to turn it off cause he cant get it out his head ethier  :lol: :lol:


Look out puppies!


----------



## Suprakill4

Salt is absolutely fantastic film.

Watched "the other guys" this weekend at the pics, garbage as dragged on far too long and only had a few really funny bits....


----------



## Replicator

Just Watched The last Airbender ....its quite gid


----------



## mal

watched robin hood last night,sh1t.


----------



## B.N.M

Watched "the killer inside me" last night, was pretty brutal, but good!


----------



## bigbear21

watched legion quite enjoyed it, different


----------



## DB

30 days of night - Not too bad

Crazies - Average story line but some decent jumpy bits

Edge of darkness - Very good

We have the human centipede to watch! it looks NUTS!!!

IX8fKLjC__c[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> this was my otherhalfs favourite film until he watched it with me...as soon as they started chanting 'a woo a woo' I broke into song saying 'is on fire we dont need the water let the mother fookers burn' :lol: :lol: :lol: I thought it was hilarious but he cant watch it without thinking of anything else now


:ban:you are possibly one of THE most irritating people IN THE WORLD :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol: that is a pure clairism


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> We have the human centipede to watch! it looks NUTS!!!


This looks rank, i cant wait to curl up on the sofa and watch it though, cant be as bad as me screaming in your ear watching the crazies the other night!


----------



## strange_days

Rambo

awesome


----------



## clairey.h

DB said:


> 30 days of night - Not too bad
> 
> Crazies - Average story line but some decent jumpy bits
> 
> Edge of darkness - Very good
> 
> We have the human centipede to watch! it looks NUTS!!!


we've had this downloaded on the ps3 for months and still havnt sat and watched it.......we will....not sure when.....maybe oneday....it freaks me out the thought of it, and have a feeling once that image has been burned into my eyes I may not be able to get rid of it.....certainly takes a new meaning to rimming :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :ban:you are possibly one of THE most irritating people IN THE WORLD :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol: that is a pure clairism


LMAO you try and watch that film now without chanting the same thing...... I cant believe the film made it out the studio without someone chanting along...and thinking actually hang on maybe we should rethink that bit...... :lol: :lol:

CLAIRISM....... I like that


----------



## Jimmy1

i know its been mentioned somewhere in this this thread....but i just watched 'hot tub time machine' on box office

i was bored

i was a teen in the 80's

so i thought....lets watch some 80's trash

omfg....it really was quite good....in fact....it made me laugh out loud.....alot!!!

very good....if only we really could change the past.......


----------



## winger

Jimmy said:


> i know its been mentioned somewhere in this this thread....but i just watched 'hot tub time machine' on box office
> 
> i was bored
> 
> i was a teen in the 80's
> 
> so i thought....lets watch some 80's trash
> 
> omfg....it really was quite good....in fact....it made me laugh out loud.....alot!!!
> 
> very good....if only we really could change the past.......


It was good and funny, nice twist at the end.

Human Centipede was ok.


----------



## Jimmy1

winger said:


> It was good and funny, nice twist at the end.
> 
> Human Centipede was ok.


i loved the 80's

i might call up my mate rico and see if he's fixed HIS time machine to get me back to 1982


----------



## hackskii

I liked: The Disappearance of Alice Creed.


----------



## marts_uk

"The Human Centipede" absolute much watch for horror fans  . Probably one of the strangest plots to a film ive seen in a while.

"Machete" This is an expansion of a fake trailer that was released together with Rodriguez's and Quentin Tarantino's 2007 Grindhouse, made because the fans wanted it to be made! crackin film imo


----------



## Replicator

The last Air Bender


----------



## bluesteel

has anyone seen buried yet? was gonna watch it tonight if anyone recommends it? also got the human centipede on DVD to watch but think it may make me throw up.

on a seperate note, i cant stop looking at wingers avatar. serious boner.


----------



## winger

bluesteel said:


> on a seperate note, i cant stop looking at wingers avatar. serious boner.


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Milky

Jimmy said:


> i know its been mentioned somewhere in this this thread....but i just watched 'hot tub time machine' on box office
> 
> i was bored
> 
> i was a teen in the 80's
> 
> so i thought....lets watch some 80's trash
> 
> omfg....it really was quite good....in fact....it made me laugh out loud.....alot!!!
> 
> very good....if only we really could change the past.......


The bit where he phones his wife about her affair and she is about 9 yr old had me in stitches.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WWR

Dunno if its been mentioned already, if not, go and watch Four Lions, absolute cracker of a film!


----------



## 1Tonne

Just watched Solomon Kane. Kicks ass.


----------



## Ironclad

Sly Stallones The Expendables was good.


----------



## Buildo

*Monsters*

Sci-fi movie (2010)

Six years after Earth has suffered an alien invasion a cynical journalist agrees to escort a shaken American tourist through an infected zone in Mexico to the safety of the US border.

It's like a cross between District 9 and Lost in Translation.

Interesting film!


----------



## boro_stu

Donkey punch...............


----------



## R84

Wall Street II

Having seen the original I had been looking forward to this, but was a bit disappointed tbh. Michael Douglas is still a brilliant Gordon Gecko but the story has a bit of a weak ending IMO and doesn't do enough to show how close the financial system got to collapse.


----------



## BLUTOS

Inglorious Bastards just cracks me up.


----------



## Cliff

Phonebooth is the greatest.

More recently, a good film to watch is Inception.


----------



## Murray

Misses put on 27 Dresses today.

Oh sorry, this thread is about GOOD films...


----------



## Guest

Watched Centurion last night, tiz quite good


----------



## laurie g

watched wall street on Friday- i enjoyed it. If you have a thick missus ( as i have ) they wont understand it, get bored, then annoy you ie 'what is wall street'? ' whats goin on'- 'i have popcorn stuck up my nose' blah blah blah you know the usuall sh it when you take your missus to the cinema


----------



## Andrew Jacks

The Expendables was far better than I thought it would, Buda and pest


----------



## Replicator

Watched predators last night ...........didn't think much of this one


----------



## stewy1973

If you like westerns then 3.10 to yuma is excellent, rus crowe and christian bale


----------



## fitpics

Another one for Expendables...was surprised that it was better than expected, but as cheesey as any other Stallone movie..but you cant fault the action


----------



## crazypaver1

Andrew Jacks said:


> The Expendables was far better than I thought it would, Buda and pest


Twas a minted film that :thumb:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Gsedge1 said:


> Just watched Machete - It's OK, plenty of beaver in it
> 
> Oh, and lots of peeps die!


Yep Another shout for Machete....

Probably even better with the mates after a few beers


----------



## aa_sexy

Inception was a great film.

Also we watched unthinkable a couple of nights ago and that was very clever too.


----------



## Vitexin

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?


I watched a good action film last night called Hand Made Blowjobs.


----------



## stu4evablue

Expendables _well worth watching

Human centipede - i was forced into watching felt quiet ill during the film(so im not recommending that lol)

Abandoned- enjoyed this thriller (last film of Britney Murphy R.I.P)

Circle of pain - MMA action fighting film, enjoyed it.


----------



## Musashi

I watched The Simpsons movie again the other night, it still cracks me up


----------



## stu4evablue

OldMan said:


> I watched The Simpsons movie again the other night, it still cracks me up


oh yes you gotta love spiderpig lol


----------



## EssexMalRider

It may have been mentioned earlier, but *Mr Brooks* is a cracking movie! Highly overlooked and probably one of Costners best flicks to date. Watch it!

Also Denzil Washington in *Fallen*. Older mover, again overlooked, again absolutely cracking!

Do yoursel a favour and check out these 2!


----------



## Replicator

EssexMalRider said:


> It may have been mentioned earlier, but *Mr Brooks* is a cracking movie! Highly overlooked and probably one of Costners best flicks to date. Watch it!
> 
> Also Denzil Washington in *Fallen*. Older mover, again overlooked, again absolutely cracking!
> 
> Do yoursel a favour and check out these 2!


I think its only you who's overlooked these m8 ...everybody else knew these were good films :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Watched Buried - what an absolute pile of sh1te!!!!


----------



## jay631

Watched Van wilder Freshman year yesterday on sky very funny film..

sorta like american pie 

Anyone seen that film The human centipede ?? supposed to be outragously nasty!!


----------



## sam2012

Watched REC 2 the other night, thought it was one of the best horror movies ive ever seen. If you have watched the first one definatly watch this.

I also watched that centurion as well which is pretty good.

Oh and I stated watching The horde but turned it off, one of the worst films ive ever seen


----------



## Jim206152

The other guys. very funny


----------



## bigmitch69

Watched The Other Guys the other week while completely stone. Had me giggling.


----------



## EssexMalRider

Replicator said:


> I think its only you who's overlooked these m8 ...everybody else knew these were good films :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


Apologies for my timekeeping. Watched brooks last year and fallen in '98.

Glad they were'nt overlooked by the masses 

On another note watched The Infidel. Marginally funny for a Brit movie.


----------



## Majordomo

Memphis Belle


----------



## Simon01

TAKEN - great film!!


----------



## tazzy-lee

CASE 39 EPIC FILM


----------



## Dudeofdoom

EssexMalRider said:


> On another note watched The Infidel. Marginally funny for a Brit movie.


Yep I didnt find the infidel Too dire - worth a watch


----------



## Dudeofdoom

'Red' any die hard fans are gonna love it


----------



## stevo99

Simon01 said:


> TAKEN - great film!!


x 2 Quality


----------



## hackskii

Red is pretty good, nice action.


----------



## davmajic

The Disappearance of Alice Creed....


----------



## D92

social network is quite good 8/10 IMO


----------



## greeny1

case 39, shelter and kick ass all good films ive watched lately


----------



## hermie07

just got round to watching paranormal activity. enjoyed it, just seen the trailer for the 2nd one aswell. looks good


----------



## winger

RED, good movie.


----------



## krave

Jacobs Ladder. One of the best films ever.


----------



## deeppurple

Majordomo said:


> Memphis Belle


oh mate, you legend!


----------



## Jonsey

bonded by blood,, its not officially out until december but i found it on a website and watched it,, wasnt too bad to be honest alot better then the other rettendon murders/essex boys flms, more to the truth, actual range rover that tucker, tate, and rolfe were killed in, in real life, none of the '' rise of the footsoldier bull****''.... better acting by terry stone, tamer hassan is deffo one of the best actors in britain at the moment, :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Paulieb

Gran Torino what a great film cheap on DVD at tescos


----------



## lee_

A bit offbeat and certainly something very different but I loved Pans Labyrinth.

EqYiSlkvRuw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Hendrix

hungryshark said:


> x2...i forgot about this one watched it the other week and it's a top film:thumbup1:


X3 watched 3 times now, Inglorious is wicked, a Tarantino film thats full of suspense, really good.

7 pounds was decent as well.


----------



## jay631

Sy. said:


> Yeah it's sick!!
> 
> another one coming out next year I think even sicker can't wait :thumb:


I tried to get it out in blockbuster but they only had 3 copies and all out !!

I shall attempt to get it out again this week  :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

watched the Expendables and the other guys yesterday

Both are not bad


----------



## aothai

Wall Street: Money never sleeps.

Ok, but Oliver Stone has lost that magic touch.


----------



## Bradz

Jonsey said:


> bonded by blood,, its not officially out until december but i found it on a website and watched it,, wasnt too bad to be honest alot better then the other rettendon murders/essex boys flms, more to the truth, actual range rover that tucker, tate, and rolfe were killed in, in real life, none of the '' rise of the footsoldier bull****''.... better acting by terry stone, tamer hassan is deffo one of the best actors in britain at the moment, :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Could you send me a link mate, Been trying to find it for ages.

Cheers

Brad


----------



## warren

not sure if its been mentioned but ''shutter island'' with leonardo di caprio was a good film took my dad 30 mins to sus it, me and the gf are not as quick though and had to wait and see any twists, god film though.


----------



## Guest

warren_1987 said:


> not sure if its been mentioned but ''shutter island'' with leonardo di caprio was a good film took my dad 30 mins to sus it, me and the gf are not as quick though and had to wait and see any twists, god film though.


Aye belting film, I watched it didnt suss it out till the end.

Was raving to the missus about it, she sussed it in 10 mins spoilt the film haha


----------



## Nelson

Bradz said:


> Could you send me a link mate, Been trying to find it for ages.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Brad


And me... :thumb:


----------



## Nelson

Shelter is a creepy **** film...:eek:


----------



## ashers

The Town is a cracker


----------



## Replicator

Watched that Human Centipede last night

you have to see it to believe it


----------



## B.N.M

Replicator said:


> Watched that Human Centipede last night
> 
> you have to see it to believe it


x2, has to be seen!


----------



## hermie07

just about to watch red hope its good.


----------



## hackskii

I liked red.


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Well I can report the girls are well fit in piranha not so sure about the film...


----------



## donohue

Dudeofdoom said:


> Well I can report the girls are well fit in piranha not so sure about the film...


i think its looks a right load of $hi!

watched red last night and wasnt a bad film


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Going to watch Mr Nice tomorrow


----------



## Khaos1436114653

the Losers...


----------



## Dudeofdoom

donohue said:


> i think its looks a right load of $hi!


Yep not gonna argue with that 

I think the original was more funnier....


----------



## Syko

Anyone seen Dead Man Runing? Danny Dyer?

Watched it last night

Very good film


----------



## Northern Rocker

Pscarb said:


> i have just endured 60min of legion which is crap......
> 
> Hurtlocker i thought was good
> 
> I like AVATAR
> 
> Pelham 123 also decent
> 
> got green zone to watch tomorrow whilst doing cardio.....lol
> 
> anyone suggest some recent(2009) good action films?


Felon

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1117385/

ok it's 2008

50 Dead Men Walking is very good.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Mr Nice is very good.

Only grumble is that it doesn't quite do the book justice but the film would need to be a lot longer to do so.


----------



## hackskii

Gsedge1 said:


> Mr Nice is very good.
> 
> Only grumble is that it doesn't quite do the book justice but the film would need to be a lot longer to do so.


Mr niced, or Mr nobody?


----------



## mal

armored...pretty good.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Saw RED last night. Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Guest

Watched that Paranormal Activity last night with the missus, lol sh1t myself, thought it was v good.

Cant wait to go see 2 now


----------



## nobbysnuts123

deepthroat part 2


----------



## Milky

Just about to watch Infidel.......anyone seen it ???


----------



## clairey.h

RED was fantastic.... loved the spinning car scence


----------



## Milky

Infidel is CRAP !!!

Fella from the compare the market / Gladiator in it....

DO NOT BOTHER....


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> RED was fantastic.... loved the spinning car scence


 :lol: I love the contact lens and girl time scenes. :lol:


----------



## coflex

agreed...RED is brill!

watched Machete too...very good film. real genius retro 80's style cheese....but loved every minute of it!


----------



## laurie g

Losers- what a load of w-ank thought it was a parody like hotshots at first but then worked out it was a serious film, absolute ****


----------



## Guest

Watched Knight and Day last night, brainless action film, the missus hated it I didnt think it was half bad, its a no brainer action flick


----------



## Chew

I watched Yes Man the other night, it was quite good. Not Carey's best film though.


----------



## Tedious

Paranormal Activity 2, jumped out of my seat a few times :L


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Tedious said:


> Paranormal Activity 2, jumped out of my seat a few times :L


 I watched that with the missus, everyone jumped in the cinema, apart from me, you girl.


----------



## Captain Hero

Watched Body of Lies on saturday, not that great IMO

Watched Red at the cinema last night, Cool as fcuk. Brilliant film.


----------



## will-uk

MACHETE: pure cheese but awesome remake!! :whistling:


----------



## RyanClarke

unthinkable


----------



## clairey.h

RyanClarke said:


> unthinkable


I liked that film as well, samuel L jackson was great... ( but then I think he always is)


----------



## Threepwood

Leaves Of Grass

Good Edward Norton film


----------



## superfit2408

D92 said:


> social network is quite good 8/10 IMO


Anyone esle see The Social Network?

Going on the weekend but just wondering if it lives up to all the hype - i feel like i've seen the trailer/heard an advert for it A LOT....


----------



## sameenashaheen

:lol: :lol: :cool2: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## sameenashaheen

Great tool. Thanks a lot!


----------



## MissBC

DB and i watched The Collector last night and its SCARY. Kind of like a SAW film and proper jumpy but not bad indeed.


----------



## mal

watched jarhead again,funny film.


----------



## Nelson

Watched "Let the right one in" strange but good...:cool:


----------



## SK-XO

Watched that "The Human Centipede" the other night and fk sake what a messed up movie, but very good none the less.

Watched "Red" at cinema last night and thought that was pretty decent action film.

Watched "Paranormal Entity" rip off of paranormal activity, was okk but a bit cheesy and tacky but low budget crap tbh.


----------



## Guest

We own the Night Cracking Film.

Joaquin Pheonix, and Mark Walhberg


----------



## Jem

Gawd I watched Buried at the cinema ...what a pile of poop !

going to see paranormal activity 2 tomorrow


----------



## Matt 1

SK-XO said:


> Watched that *"The Human Centipede" *the other night and fk sake what a messed up movie, but very good none the less.
> 
> Watched "Red" at cinema last night and thought that was pretty decent action film.
> 
> Watched "Paranormal Entity" rip off of paranormal activity, was okk but a bit cheesy and tacky but low budget crap tbh.


Oh thats one ****ed up film! I think the acting from the girls was **** poor tbh lol, very fake, esp at the start of the film, once they had their mouth sown up, it was better haha :lol:


----------



## Syko

I want some action films to watch? Anyone?


----------



## Captain Hero

Hamster said:


> Buried & Despicable me....both good films.


I saw Despicable me the other week too, Good film :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

holy rollers

Good film ...based on fact


----------



## rs007

watched "book of eli" and "salt" just recently, really enjoyed both of them.

"salt" was a particular surprise, I mean yeah, super far fetched, but very gritty role played by Angelina, and non stop action - female bourne identity really.


----------



## mal

going too see a film tomoz about owls.

with my son


----------



## tazzy-lee

the switch is a good one


----------



## alexroon

Despicable me was very funny and the Social Network was very good to.


----------



## Replicator

Jem said:


> Gawd I watched Buried at the cinema ...what a pile of poop !
> 
> going to see paranormal activity 2 tomorrow


Hi Jem, any feed back on this please

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

Inception

Cracking film, never got chance to see it at the pictures, superb film.


----------



## DB

Watched Saw 3d last night, was good but 3D in cinemas is pretty sh1t imo! as soon as it moves fast its blurry as hell!

Still gore was damn good


----------



## davidwilsoon

Inked said:


> *Last house on the left*
> 
> *one of the best i seen*
> 
> *thats the remake version *
> 
> *5**


Last 2 dvd's I bought (last week) were football factory (I know.... years behind but I'd never seen it  ) and City Rats... purely because its Danny Dyer and Tamer Hassan in it as well. Ok film but not really a "feel good" movie lol...

_______________________

watch movies online


----------



## Milky

Just watched Ironman 2....

It passed a sunday afternoon....


----------



## hamsternuts

just been to see Red, very good indeed!


----------



## Murray

Just watched Kick Ass, pretty good


----------



## Replicator

Watched Night of the Demons yesterday.

Dont bother with it .its Sh1te !!!


----------



## JM

Just watched Bigger Stronger Faster,Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

watched Red last night with the Missus, excellent movie


----------



## henleys

Losers is good, and Expendables is full of action Lol.


----------



## aben

Paranormal Activity 2 - Sh1t


----------



## cellaratt

aben said:


> Paranormal Activity 2 - Sh1t


x2...


----------



## tazzy-lee

watched the soical network good film


----------



## winger

tazzy-lee said:


> watched the soical network good film


I liked it too, but didn't think I would.


----------



## clairey.h

just finished watching turner and hooch.......still just as good


----------



## Milky

Just thought l would throw it in but anyone remember seeing the original "Hitcher" ?


----------



## skinnyfat

Watched a few recentlyhttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1974671]

kick ass - loved

bounty hunter - gash

defendor - average

youth in revolt - good

micmas - good


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Watched RED last night - It's well worth a watch


----------



## Suprakill4

Paranormal activity 2 is awesome. Made me realise im a complete pussy!! Usually i get up for a wee in the middle of the night and dont turn any lights on so i dont wake up tooo much, the night i watched that and a few after i had to turn all the lights on lol.!!

RED is excellent too, going to watch despicable me this weekend.


----------



## Replicator

Watched Inception last night 7 out of ten for me


----------



## pod13

Currently watching The Motorcycle Diaries (again). Great film, forgot how good it was.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Motorcycle_Diaries_%28film%29


----------



## EssexMalRider

Has anyone got a link to a torrent for 'Bonded by Blood'?

Buggered if I can find one.


----------



## Nelson

Watched Frozen the other night - Much better than expected... :cool2:


----------



## SiPhil

I watched The Human Centipede thanks to this topic. What a weird film and quite erotic in a sick kind of way.

Also The Collector. Good film, better than most of the SAW movies IMO.

District 9 too. Thought it was going to be crap being a South African film. Was pretty good. Lead actors voice did annoy me though.


----------



## rs007

OMFG

I know the thread is about good movies

But I am struggling right now with 2012 - what a lot of fvcking tripe, the ****est most cardboard acting ever, special effects like you get in postman fvcking pat

honestly

if it wasn't for my autistic "ive started so I'll finish" attitude, I'd have clawed the very eyes from my face, and put knitting needles in both my ears, not to mention smashed my flaccid penis between two red house bricks, because that, ladies and gentleman, would quite frankly be a far more pleasurable experience than this utter abortion of a film


----------



## mal

i watched cloverfield again last night,on the box...cos im tight

brilliant film,i like big monsters.


----------



## Heineken

Don't you only see it's foot or something though? :lol:

Social Network & Scott Pilgrim Vs The World - two wicked movies!!


----------



## mal

Heineken said:


> Don't you only see it's foot or something though? :lol:
> 
> Social Network & Scott Pilgrim Vs The World - two wicked movies!!


yes his creepy long feet:lol: you do get a face shot in the park

when he chews the camera guy tho...mentle,i scare easily tho

so thats my sort of limit....


----------



## rs007

hmm turns out I got the wrong 2012. Got some **** god squad film "2012 Doomsday" from 2008. I want my time back

Is the actual 2012 from last year (tagline "we were warned") any good?

Cos quite honestly I am ****ed off with anything with 2012 in it now, including the olympics etc


----------



## mal

rs007 said:


> hmm turns out I got the wrong 2012. Got some **** god squad film "2012 Doomsday" from 2008. I want my time back
> 
> Is the actual 2012 from last year (tagline "we were warned") any good?
> 
> Cos quite honestly I am ****ed off with anything with 2012 in it now, including the olympics etc


2010 is good,i got the dvd:thumb:


----------



## herd_ya

Loaded up Snatch last night, first time i have watched it. Such a movie.


----------



## DB

We watched 'From Paris with love' last night, thought it was really good!


----------



## JM

Love,Honour And Obey.It is a british movie and has a lot of well known actors in it,great movie,my score 9/10 :thumb:


----------



## lazy

Get him the the Greek

10/10

Funniest film I have seen in a long time


----------



## laurie g

8 below - with the husky dogs that were left for 153 days, bless em that was a sad film, i may have shed a tear or two


----------



## Captain Hero

Saw Due Date today, thought it was brilliant :lol: Day one DVD purchase for me!


----------



## Milky

lazy said:


> Get him the the Greek
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Funniest film I have seen in a long time


Your easy pleased mate its sh*te !!


----------



## clairey.h

after all the hype sat and watched human centipede...and what a load of ole sh1t!!!!!! (or im just warped and didnt find it disturbing :lol: :lol

quite enjoyed jennifers body..for what it was it was quite good imo..

am off to see jackass tomorrow though...and I cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## SOUTHMAN

sin nombre


----------



## Syko

SOUTHMAN said:


> taken - mint film


Just watched this

Very good film :thumbup1:


----------



## f1R3fLy

Jackass 3D - Some parts unwatchable but hilarious!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

The Road and The Lovely Bones.


----------



## hackskii

Debbie does Dallas.

Acting sucked, but the action was pretty good:lol:


----------



## Replicator

no taking the p1ss .............. RIGHT

But ..........Toy story three is brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

v for vendetta - older film but v.good


----------



## gemc1981

8 below was a great film I cried buckets!! Also a good film is let the right one in and last night I saw paranormal activity 2 loved it!!!


----------



## Wells

Dead Mans Shoes. British film directed by Shane Meadows. Creepy thriller/horror set in the Midlands, fxcking awesome.


----------



## evad

kieren1234 said:


> Paranormal activity 2 is awesome. Made me realise im a complete pussy!! Usually i get up for a wee in the middle of the night and dont turn any lights on so i dont wake up tooo much, the night i watched that and a few after i had to turn all the lights on lol.!!
> 
> RED is excellent too, going to watch despicable me this weekend.


saw that the other day too, better then the first one to be honest

one thing to bear in mind with paranormal activity films is that if you (like me) don't always read things first time so they sink in, for example dates it can get confusing :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero

Wells said:


> Dead Mans Shoes. British film directed by Shane Meadows. Creepy thriller/horror set in the Midlands, fxcking awesome.


Saw that, good film. Thought it was more of a Thriller/ Revenge film than horror IMO


----------



## mal

anyone going to see skyline,saw a trailor for it just now looks

pretty mad like.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Debbie does Dallas.
> 
> Acting sucked, but the action was pretty good:lol:


That was funny beings as Debbie does Dallas was a porno..lol


----------



## Doink

Watched the other guys last night..

Amusing.


----------



## Matt 1

- Get him to the greek

- Rock'n'rolla

Both been around for a while now, but if you haven't seen them, you should!


----------



## hermie07

lockdown the new vinnie jones one is it worth watching???


----------



## chelios

Let me in with my GF. It was alright, 7.5/10, quite a good story.

Paranormal activity 2, cinema were ****ting theirselves, while I was cracking up, was more of a comedy IMO.

To top it off some 20 stone, built like a tank guy, was putting his arms over his face scared, wish I recorded it lol.


----------



## Battle Cat

1. Flame and Citron

2. A Prophet

3. Layer cake


----------



## Nelson

Captain Hero said:


> Saw Due Date today, thought it was brilliant :lol: Day one DVD purchase for me!


Funny film, remined me a lot of Planes, Trains and Auto-mobiles...:laugh:


----------



## WestinGourmet

Wells said:


> Dead Mans Shoes. British film directed by Shane Meadows. Creepy thriller/horror set in the Midlands, fxcking awesome.


This film is awesome - Love the bit with the gas mask, really creepy!


----------



## Replicator

gyppo12345 said:


> lockdown the new vinnie jones one is it worth watching???


any chance you can get me a link for this I cant find anything about it anywhere

Plenty sh1t out there about Lock down 2000 but nowt for the above. not even on Vinnie's own site

Thanks


----------



## hermie07

Replicator said:


> any chance you can get me a link for this I cant find anything about it anywhere
> 
> Plenty sh1t out there about Lock down 2000 but nowt for the above. not even on Vinnie's own site
> 
> Thanks


watched it last night mate and to be honest it was a bit ****e the main actors voice bugged the poo out of me but some good fight scenes.

as for the link will need mega reps lol.

dont know if i can post it as its from an onlive film streaming site. any mods please advise if i can post link.


----------



## Mark j

Just went and seen due date. Gotta be the funniest movie of 2010 easily. Funny as fvck!


----------



## plym30

Gsedge1 said:


> Mr Nice is very good.
> 
> Only grumble is that it doesn't quite do the book justice but the film would need to be a lot longer to do so.


Has anybody found any good torrents for this? cant find one anywhere. Cheers


----------



## Syko

Law abiding citizen :thumbup1:

I know people have said about it in this thread (thats where i got the idea to watch it)

Its a very good film 10 out of 10


----------



## hamsternuts

rented a few this week

Men of Honor = v.good

The Boy in the Striped pyjamas = excellent

I Now Pronounce you Chuck and Larry = not bad


----------



## Mansize_tissue

Memento - Definitely worth a watch if you haven't already, one of my favourite films of all time.. keeps you guessing right 'til the very end.


----------



## chezzer

due date. awesome!!!!


----------



## JoeAverage

Just watched skyline

Was okay, expected it to be better due to the idea behind the story. 8-10

Spoiler* black guy dies


----------



## exellented

Replicator said:


> any chance you can get me a link for this I cant find anything about it anywhere
> 
> Plenty sh1t out there about Lock down 2000 but nowt for the above. not even on Vinnie's own site
> 
> Thanks


 heres a like http://www1.zmovie.tv/movies/view/locked-down-2010


----------



## frowningbudda

Watched The Box with Cameron Diaz, filmed a little like The Shining/3rd Encounters.

Might have to be because its set in the same time period with similar themes.

Directed by the guy who did Donnie Darko, although not sure if many people would like it, as its hard to "get.".

Filmed well, I thought it was pretty tense in parts and lets you think on the subjects it raises. 

Although every review I've seen, bar one has panned it. Still thought it was good.


----------



## Danjal

I watched The Departed yesterday. I really have no idea why I waited so long to see it, it's a brilliant film!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Budda: The Box is f*cking awful, one of the worst, plotless, ****e films I've ever seen - I'd rather be penetrated than watch that ****e again.

44" Chest is a close 2nd to this pish.


----------



## Replicator

Resident evil After Life ............not bad ..has a touch of the matrix about it at times.

The Sorcerers apprentice was quite good


----------



## chelios

Due date, very good, very funny, best comedy of 2010 I'd agree. If you enjoyed the Hangover, you'll like this, has the same humour.

8.5/10.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i watched Salt last night.....loved the plot


----------



## clairey.h

jackass was fantastic  cant remember last time I laughed soooo much..... bungy jump portaloo was even a bit much for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## herd_ya

I am also with Jackass 3D, it was hilarious. Well worth a visit to the cinema!


----------



## Medermit

Due Date.

Awesome film really enjoyed it!!!


----------



## WestinGourmet

I thought the guy in due date was pretty funny in the hangover as well. could be the next big thing in Hollywood maybe.

I watched the first paranormal activity last night and have to admit I enjoyed it. Very good for a low budget film.


----------



## Murray

Watched the latest Robin Hood the other day. Myself and the wife thoroughly enjoyed it, can't quite work out what accent he was doing though, Irish, Scouse...!!??


----------



## FatScrub

I'm late but I saw Inception 2 weeks ago, enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## cellaratt

Fracture...


----------



## f1R3fLy

Due date was good.........not as good as expected, maybe over hyped from friends before I saw it!

Jackass 3D was awesome, Laugh out loud film!!

Will watch skyline then it will be Harry Potter...........man I love the unlimited cinema pass  !!


----------



## suliktribal

Watched Paranormal Activity 2 today. Pants.


----------



## hamsternuts

cellaratt said:


> Fracture...


is that the one with anthony hopkins?

good, that.

also watched surrogates, not bad


----------



## hsmann87

Chaos

Toy Story 3

A Team

88 Minutes

Cyrus - fookin jokes


----------



## BillC

Thx god for newsleecher, skyline is total tosh!!!! mkaes War of the worlds with Tom cruise into an Oscar winner


----------



## frowningbudda

Aye Skyline was pants, the slow-mo "noooooooooo" really put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## tazzy-lee

due date pretty funny


----------



## Guest

Watched Road to Perdition yesterday on sky, had never seen it, cracking film really really good.


----------



## laurie g

Harry potter and the deathly hallows yesterday really loved it- so much i went to the cinema on my own to watch it ha ha ha what a sad c unt i am


----------



## Hard Trainer

Jackass 3d, lmao! Funny film but no need for 3d really. 3/4'ers of the film isn't even 3d. I paid £10.60 to watch it aswell!


----------



## nc007

just donwloaded saw 7 r5 cant wait to watch later


----------



## Ashcrapper

how come this is a sticky?


----------



## Milky

I watch The Ugly truth ( because of Robsta l would like to add ) and thought it was pretty funny. Katherine Hiegle is fit as fu*k as well...


----------



## Dazza

Quite enjoyed inception, might require a bit too much thinking for some.

Don't ever watch skyline, heard it's a pos but i am going to watch monsters which is meant to be a much better alternative.


----------



## ashers

Due Date is awesome! Cannot wait to watch Harry P


----------



## CammieB

4 Lions lol funny as f***


----------



## Gym Bunny

The new Harry Potter is rather good, even if I still wish Daniel Radcliffe at the bottom of a loch. Film is much darker than the previous ones and really well done.


----------



## tazzy-lee

inception is a good one and due date funny as f** lol


----------



## hsmann87

CammieB said:


> 4 Lions lol funny as f***


hahaha yes!

Rubber Dinghy Rapids bro!


----------



## SdotPdot1

the unthinkable ... A psychological thriller centered around a black-ops interrogator and an FBI agent who press a suspect terrorist into divulging the location of three nuclear weapons sets to detonate in the U.S.

Director:

Gregor Jordan

Writer:

Peter Woodward

Stars:

Samuel L. Jackson, Carrie-Anne Moss and Michael Sheen. trailer:- http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3696953113/


----------



## superfit2408

AJ91 said:


> Into the Wild was on film four last night so i watched that. Really good film and pretty thought provoking :thumbup1:


Agree with you mate - i rented Into the Wild with Lovefilm and really liked it.

Cool that it was a true story....bit of an idiot though - the guy only had himself to blame.


----------



## chelios

The bad Lieutenany of Old Orleans. Nic Cage plays the roll so so well!

8/10! Plus looking at Eva Mendes is a bonus! haha


----------



## Captain Hero

I saw Megamind the other day and laughed my ass off


----------



## matt2002_uk

Inception is deff worth a watch! make sure you've had your brain food first though.. you'll need it


----------



## Guest

Zombieland - Not usually keen on any zombie films, but this one wasnt half bad, still a no brainer but was a good laugh.


----------



## laurie g

Watched we were soldiers the other day agin haddnt watched it for ages- actually a really good film and quite sad


----------



## hackskii

Watched The Battle of Britian, just loved it so much, had headphones on so I could crank the sounds of the guns and engines of the planes.

Very impressed with you guys ability to just stand tough.

Much respect.


----------



## winger

The Battle of Britain, I am on it!


----------



## SALKev

gemilky69 said:


> I watch The Ugly truth ( because of Robsta l would like to add ) and thought it was pretty funny. Katherine Hiegle is fit as fu*k as well...


Loved the bit where she had those vibrator panties on :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

superfit2408 said:


> Agree with you mate - i rented Into the Wild with Lovefilm and really liked it.
> 
> Cool that it was a true story....bit of an idiot though - the guy only had himself to blame.


lol we watched that film when it first came out, robsta through a fit at the ending of it.... couldnt believe he had watched all of that for that ending (im trying not to give to much away!!)

also watched zombie land and loved it..... am a woody harrison fan and a zombie fan so was all good


----------



## clairey.h

gemilky69 said:


> I watch The Ugly truth ( because of Robsta l would like to add ) and thought it was pretty funny. Katherine Hiegle is fit as fu*k as well...


*cough cough* if you like romcoms you dont need to throw robstas name into it....lol manup and say to the world I watched a chick flick and I liked it.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

clairey.h said:


> *cough cough* if you like romcoms you dont need to throw robstas name into it....lol manup and say to the world I watched a chick flick and I liked it.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I swear after he did that thread l got it and me and the mrs had a good laugh.


----------



## nc007

devil good film


----------



## Captain Hero

Saw Unstoppable today! Good film!


----------



## engllishboy

Home Alone 1 and 2:bounce: :thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79

Watched RED the other day, better than I was expecting actually.


----------



## nc007

THE TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!

LOOKS FCUKING AWSOME......

for anyone thats want dvd rip of it..here a link

http://www.fileserve.com/file/N7Smyzz/The.Town.2010.DVDRip.450MB-WarezBD.mkv


----------



## Replicator

Watched THE TOWN last night

Brilliant film 10 OUT OF 10 FOR ME


----------



## kev d

watched get him to the greek, cracking film,really woz funny as fcuk


----------



## hermie07

just watched the town. cracking film 10/10


----------



## suliktribal

From Paris With Love.


----------



## hackskii

The Town was awesome....................


----------



## evad

yes it's old but finally got round to watching the usual suspects the other day, good film


----------



## Replicator

Watched Ledgend of the gaurdians

wife liked it and i thought it was a load o Pish


----------



## winger

The Town.

Unstoppable.

Faster.

Red.

All good!


----------



## SiPhil

Norman Wisdom - On the Beat

One of his best.

More recent film : The Tortured

Was alright, similar kind of story to Law Abiding Citizen, except more torture.


----------



## Spriggen

Watched Weirdsville the other day. Good for a laugh


----------



## N2GB

Tunnel rats ...the us army trained a group for underground warfare the tunels of vietnam

Ninja .. an american trained in Japan sent back to America to protect the Yoroi bitsu

Black hawk down I watch this regular amazing movie,,well I think so anyway


----------



## Scott.EFC

The town was quality and inception was a great film, Also watched resevoir dogs, old but good.


----------



## Markc

The crazies, if u like your resi evil, dawn of the dead films then watch it


----------



## Replicator

Avatar again for the 9th time .......................special edition this time tho ..lol


----------



## Guest

Just watched "Devil" was expecting it to be duff, but it wasnt bad, nothing special like worth a watch tho.


----------



## Matt 1

N2GB said:


> Tunnel rats ...the us army trained a group for underground warfare the tunels of vietnam
> 
> Ninja .. an american trained in Japan sent back to America to protect the Yoroi bitsu
> 
> *Black hawk down* I watch this regular amazing movie,,well I think so anyway


Epic.


----------



## winger

Devil was good.

Black hawk down was good but sooo stressful I was glad it was over.


----------



## Virtus

The Town is without a doubt the film of 2010. Went the pics to see it a while ago and downloaded it the other day, if you like Heat you'll love this. Used to hate Ben Affleck, now I like him in a non bumbder way


----------



## chris123

Ever seen a film called Once were Warriors great film and the sequal even better , What becomes of the broken hearted.


----------



## Madoxx

13 (Jason Statham) - 8/10

The town 9.9/10

The black death (Sean bean) 6/10

Older films which spring to mind

Kidulthood - I loved this

Adulthood (Sequal)


----------



## jonb19

Goonies - and it was the Mrs idea......

Lampoons Christmas vacation - class, gets me every Christmas.....

stuck with any more..............


----------



## maccer

chris123 said:


> Ever seen a film called Once were Warriors great film and the sequal even better , What becomes of the broken hearted.


the sequel was no were near as good IMO


----------



## chris123

Alot more action in the 2nd prob a better story in the 1st.


----------



## Replicator

Watched Devil the night ..................its oaky..... nowt special


----------



## Guest

Watched that Into the Wild last night on film4, jesus great film, really good. 10/10


----------



## Conscript

Just downloaded,

Inception

Shutter Island

The Ghost Writer

Predators

Discovery Stephen Hawkings's Universe 1,2,3

:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> Just downloaded,
> 
> Inception
> 
> Shutter Island
> 
> The Ghost Writer
> 
> Predators
> 
> Discovery Stephen Hawkings's Universe 1,2,3
> 
> :thumb:


Seen em all... good choice m8:thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Stephen Hawking's Universe is epic :thumb: I want to live forever just to see this stuff come to fruition.. 

Add "Skyline"


----------



## Replicator

G-fresh said:


> Stephen Hawking's Universe is epic :thumb: I want to live forever just to see this stuff come to fruition..
> 
> Add "Skyline"


OOPS ...havent seen the stephen hawkins stuff but have seen the rest


----------



## bizzlewood

TRON !!!!!

hope theres a second one


----------



## thetong6969

tron legacy 3d in imax was damn good longer than i expected but had such a story to tell i guess great effects 13 million on wardrobe alone


----------



## hackskii

Red Rock West with Nicolas Cage is a great thriller, it's older though.


----------



## 1Tonne

Monsters - utter sack of poop. Avoid at all costs lol.


----------



## nc007

yep agree load of sh1te....


----------



## Replicator

Watched The American today .....its okay ..nothing startling...all predictable stuff


----------



## Conscript

1Tonne said:


> Monsters - utter sack of poop. Avoid at all costs lol.


Doh, I'm downloading this at present...as well as "Frozen", "The Social Network" and "The Town".... 

EDIT

BTW "Skyline" = utter sh1t!!! Turk from Scrubs is leading actor, nuff said!!!


----------



## weeman

harry potter deathly hallows-pretty good,lot darker than the rest

takers-ok heist movie

inception-excellent

the heavy-ok but not great

shrek 4-pretty funny

knight and day,really good,funny action packed

skyline-good effects,pants movie

despicable me-hilarious

social network-pretty good just needed to be in right frame of mind for it

the american-good film,not a lot of dialogue

scorcerers apprentice-really cool,Nic Cage found a role that suits him for first time in years lol

red-excellent!

about to watch the town,13,family guy jedi episode,bound by blood.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

its not a new film, but still damn good "The Wackness" ben kingsley was really good in a role you deff wouldnt associate him with lol.


----------



## powdy 123

hi has anyone seen inception is it worth a watch


----------



## rob816

powdy 123 said:


> hi has anyone seen inception is it worth a watch


Definetly, it's a cracker mate.

Worth a purchase tbh, I bought it on Blu Ray when it was release I liked it that much.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

despicable me is hilarious, also i watched family guy too rude for tv...(very funny if you're not Jewish)


----------



## SiPhil

Carry on Camping & Carry on Girls. Excellent light entertainment from the 60's. Almost get to see Barbara Windsors nipples in both.


----------



## tazzy-lee

the tourists a good one to watch


----------



## mezzyG

unstopable and inception


----------



## Bonzer

Grown Ups. One of the funniest films i have seen for a long time.


----------



## Syko

Dead man running = Very good british film (must see)

Shooter = Very good film


----------



## evad

essex boys - it's poo


----------



## DRED

the expendables...........loads of blood and guts


----------



## winger

Just watched Oxygen on netflix and it is a clever movie.


----------



## paul81

debating if i should watch buried tonight.

watched depicable me last night with the missis, was surprisingly hilarious!


----------



## Captain Hero

Scott Pilgrim Vs The World. Not everyones cup of tea, but I loved it and the soundtrack too!


----------



## paul81

Captain Hero said:


> Scott Pilgrim Vs The World. Not everyones cup of tea, but I loved it and the soundtrack too!


that film was quality :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

harold32001 said:


> online κατάστημα παπουτσιών
> 
> θα θελα τα φωτα σας αν καποιος χρησιμοποιει το internet για την
> 
> αγορα υποδηματων και ρουχων.
> 
> πανω απο ολα να ειναι δοκιμασμενα για την ποιοτητα τους οσων αφορα την αυθεντικοτητα και την αποστολη στην ελλαδα, οπως επισης αν γνωριζετε και τα εξοδα αποστολης για Ελλαδα.
> 
> Παπούτσια γυναικεία
> 
> ASICS SHOES
> 
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


I don't think you will last long here mate!

And I watched "get him to the Greek" and "knight and day" both I'd say 7/10.


----------



## Big chris

EDDIE.H said:


> Taken - starring liam nielson canny good like


taken is a top film,gotta agree with that, a top one i watched recently though was The Town. Kond of like Heat bank robbin stuff very good.


----------



## BF200K

Do not watch 'Bonded by blood'

So bad.


----------



## Replicator

Alpha an Omega ,,Brilliant


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pans labyrinth, spanish film with english subtitles

not too bad at all, a break from the norm


----------



## winger

You again was very cute.


----------



## gumballdom

watched harry brown last night, thought it was quality


----------



## glasgow_mm

BF200K said:


> Do not watch 'Bonded by blood'
> 
> So bad.


x2


----------



## Bulk1

Incredible Bulk said:


> pans labyrinth, spanish film with english subtitles
> 
> not too bad at all, a break from the norm


I've got that but didnt watch it after finding out its subtitles... might give that a watch later.


----------



## Skatz

Been grabbing the torrent series last year or so, always miss episodes when on tv so much easier to watch this way.

When i first got the 24 torrent enjoyed it that much i watched 11 hrs straight 

Sopranos

24

The Wire

Lost

Sons OF Anarchy

All worth a watch and gotta be 60hrs + of viewing there


----------



## winger

Forgetting Sarah Marshall (2008)

Good movie.


----------



## LionMX

Dexter - absolutely fantastic series, cant say I got bored with a single episode.


----------



## DB

Killers- 8/10

Brooklyns finest- 7/10

Harry potter (new one) - 8/10

Unthinkable- 9/10


----------



## alexwetton

i have been watching dexter and totaly agree ITS AMAZING. just finished watching season 5 (downloaded it of pirate bay)


----------



## winger

Burning Bright was a awesome movie.

Staten Island was good too. It has a 3 person perspective to it.


----------



## hackskii

3000 miles to graceland nice action movie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3000_Miles_to_Graceland


----------



## winger

The Secretariate was very good.


----------



## Mickey Monk

Four Lions is the best film I've seen all year.

Absolutely hilarious. It just shows Christopher Morris's genius that he can make a comedy about 4 suicide bombers while treading a fine line.

Here's what IMDB says about it

"Four Lions is a comic tour de force; it shows that-while terrorism is about ideology-it can also be about idiots."


----------



## Big chris

Mickey Monk said:


> Four Lions is the best film I've seen all year.
> 
> Absolutely hilarious. It just shows Christopher Morris's genius that he can make a comedy about 4 suicide bombers while treading a fine line.
> 
> Here's what IMDB says about it
> 
> "Four Lions is a comic tour de force; it shows that-while terrorism is about ideology-it can also be about idiots."


Chris moriss is a genius, allways quoting stuff from brass eye, the day today,hardly anyone gets it.

When i started to watch four lions i thought i was gonna laff jus cos it was chris morrises film, but i was genuinely suprised at how funny it was.

Also i heard waj is fonejacker?


----------



## bizzlewood

watched Planet of the Apes

and its not too bad


----------



## Captain Hero

winger said:


> Forgetting Sarah Marshall (2008)
> 
> Good movie.


Loved it! "Get him to the Greek" Is also good :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko

The exspendables is a good film

First time i watched it last night but if youve not seen it, its a very good action film


----------



## Captain Hero

Mickey Monk said:


> Four Lions is the best film I've seen all year.
> 
> Absolutely hilarious. It just shows Christopher Morris's genius that he can make a comedy about 4 suicide bombers while treading a fine line.
> 
> Here's what IMDB says about it
> 
> "Four Lions is a comic tour de force; it shows that-while terrorism is about ideology-it can also be about idiots."


yeah its brilliant! Im really hoping he does another film



Big chris said:


> Chris moriss is a genius, allways quoting stuff from brass eye, the day today,hardly anyone gets it.
> 
> When i started to watch four lions i thought i was gonna laff jus cos it was chris morrises film, but i was genuinely suprised at how funny it was.
> 
> Also i heard waj is fonejacker?


I love brass eye and the day today, my sig is a quote of Chris Morris' 

And yeah Waj is fonejacker so I hear.


----------



## winger

Captain Hero said:


> Loved it! "Get him to the Greek" Is also good :thumbup1:


You know that singer had the same name in both movies, Aldous Snow.

Both good movies.


----------



## Dav1

Recently sat through my first full film with subtitles - Blackbook - brilliant film and Carice Van Houten is loverrly.


----------



## offo

The book of eli" with denzel washington cool as Fuk film

The Road" with that guy from lord of the rings probs the best post apocolyptic film I have ever seen...

Zombieland comedy, such a good film to be fair one of the best zombie films!!

The Howling

Pride and Glory


----------



## EssexMalRider

Agree with what everyone is saying about Four Lions...Brilliant!

Watched The Town, well worth a watch.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Last couple were all BRILLIANT! DejaVu with Denzel Washington. Alpha Dog with Justin Timberlake/Ben Foster.


----------



## Guest

Just watched "A Bronx tale" cracking film, cant believe ive never seen it, up there with Goodfellas and Casino


----------



## Randy Watson

Watched Martyrs last night for the second time, never again, i think it physcologically scarred me as i was having nightmares all night!


----------



## Dazza

I do mean to watch book of eli

Im about to watch die, it got a 9.2 on imdb so much be very good. Bit like saw it's about six people who find themselves imprisoned, they each take part in trials with a roll of the dice they wind up finding out truths about each other.

Sounds rather interesting.


----------



## clairey.h

the new version of 'true grit' is really good,


----------



## BenderRodriguez

Just watched Pulp Fiction, loving me some Kahuna Burgers!


----------



## mazo

clairey.h said:


> the new version of 'true grit' is really good,


Watched it last night great film more true to the book.


----------



## ticmike

Town is good also the devil was well worth a watch.


----------



## winger

I spit on your grave was a good thriller.

The other guys is very funny.


----------



## fboy123

One film that kinda gets me into the training mindset is Never Back down.. i recommend it if you havent seen it


----------



## SHAROOTS

Right I have not seen this film but Id like to know if anyone has? If they havent check out ' A Serbian Film ' in wiki to read the plot. I have to say i'm gobsmacked


----------



## Bambi

Bronson. Terrific film


----------



## Simon01

127 hours!


----------



## winger

My soul to take was pretty good.


----------



## SoulXedge

Yeah jus over the weekend tere warned my soul to take and 127 hours

Both were good!

Tonight gonna watch due date!


----------



## austin84

Black swan


----------



## Magic Torch

austin84 said:


> Black swan


Agree, was not what I was expecting at all! Slow to start but awesome from 45 mins in!

The bird from that 70's Show is as fit as!!


----------



## Rekless

Anyone seen the Fighter yet?

Downloaded it to watch on the plane to Vietnam....


----------



## Musashi

I watched Zatoichi on DVD the other evening, it's a Japanese film about a blind swordsman. Very good


----------



## Magic Torch

Rekless said:


> Anyone seen the Fighter yet?
> 
> Downloaded it to watch on the plane to Vietnam....


No but its looks awesome!


----------



## ciggy

i watched that jonah hex wasnt bad fancy that fighter tho


----------



## Magic Torch

Watched The Fighter last night, Christian Bale was amazing in it, was a bit of a low budget kinda affair for the most part, was filmed on old 80's cameras I think, really authentic.

Wasn't so much about his boxing life (although obviously the story revolves around it) at the start of the film only the last 25mins, but it is a great film and a good cast.


----------



## maskill86

I watched bonded by blood which I thought was a top film same kind of film like Essex boys and rise of the foot soldier mint film


----------



## gemc1981

Dragging up an old thread... went to see Black Swan - it rocked... bit graphic in places for a 15 IMO but everyone should go see it


----------



## Guest

black swan and the fighter have had some great reviews and look good, a film came on the tele a few days ago called the machinist with christian bale - awesome film aswell, he went down to 135lbs for that film then bulked up in a year to play batman!


----------



## deep85

Billy Elliot


----------



## Milky

I thought the fighter was pretty average TBH


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> Dragging up an old thread... went to see Black Swan -* it rocked*... bit graphic in places for a 15 IMO but everyone should go see it


weird, my good mate took some deceitful lying slag to see it the other night and he said it was fuking sh1t....


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> weird, my good *mate* took some deceitful lying slag to see it the other night and he said it was fuking sh1t....


Firstly, everyone knows you dont have any mates cos you are a caustic old b4stard

Secondly, perhaps your "mate" should have read up what the film was about and made an informed decision rather than expecting someone else to make the choices.


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> Firstly, everyone knows you dont have any mates cos you are a caustic old b4stard
> 
> Secondly, perhaps your "mate" should have read up what the film was about and made an informed decision rather than expecting someone else to make the choices.


Well - My "Mate" did admit - he trusted the "lady" in question's judgement up to this point - but he felt she just played him like a ****ing fiddle as suspected she really wanted to see the movie and fed him a monumental pile of well thought out and argued sh1te to sway his opinion.....

Still, my mate will not make that mistake again lol


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> Well - My "Mate" did admit - he *trusted *the "lady" in question's judgement up to this point - but he felt she just played him like a ****ing fiddle as suspected she really wanted to see the movie and fed him a monumental pile of well thought out and argued sh1te to sway his opinion.....
> 
> Still, my mate will not make that mistake again lol


Never trust anything that bleeds for 5 days and doesnt die


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> Never trust anything that bleeds for 5 days and doesnt die


i will pass that valuable info onto him


----------



## gemc1981

Uriel said:


> i will pass that valuable info onto him


In the meantime, go see Black Swan - I think you'll really like it


----------



## Uriel

gemc1981 said:


> In the meantime, go see Black Swan - I think you'll really like it


i'd rather slide a whole burning thistle into my urethra and pack it to my u bend using a broken grolshce bottle....my mate has very similar taste to me


----------



## MWVEC

Went to see The Mechanic last night, was amazing few twists and turns but all in all everything explodes and everyone get brutally murdered!

!


----------



## gemc1981

MWVEC said:


> Went to see The Mechanic last night, was amazing few twists and turns but all in all everything explodes and everyone get brutally murdered!
> 
> !


I wont need to see it now.... spoiler lol!!!!!


----------



## Uriel

im going to see my mechanic tomorrow.......................few twists and turns and my oil filter should be off lol


----------



## El Ricardinho

back swan was too dramatic for me. the cunnilingus scene was the only hightlight. superb scene. 6/10


----------



## gemc1981

El Ricardinho said:


> back swan was too dramatic for me. the cunnilingus scene was the only hightlight. superb scene. 6/10


So you didnt like the scene when she was w*nking furiously with her mum asleep on the chair fpsml!!!!


----------



## hamsternuts

gemc1981 said:


> So you didnt like the scene when she was w*nking furiously with her mum asleep on the chair fpsml!!!!


yeah that bit was horny as well


----------



## El Ricardinho

forgot about that one. haha. classic.


----------



## hamsternuts

Seen The Fighter, brilliant

last time i saw a performance as dominating as Bale's, was Heath Ledger in the dark knight


----------



## El Ricardinho

both natalie portman and mila kunis are natural beautys. stunning.


----------



## El Ricardinho

going to see fighter on wednesday. cant wait. love bales performances. he will go down as a great.


----------



## dan236

Saw True Grit today which was good. Also The Fighter is very good.


----------



## hamsternuts

El Ricardinho said:


> going to see fighter on wednesday. cant wait. love bales performances. he will go down as a great.


mila kunis is one of my all time favourite hotties, truly awesome, and portman is no moose either

i seriously can't talk Bale's performance up enough, he's captivating

although he appears to be a bit of a twát in real life (if you believe the media anyway), i respect his method acting

you know what he did to himself for the Machinist?


----------



## Britbb

I recommend the film sanctum. No well known actors (makes it even better!), really nice effects and exciting storyline.

Saw the fighter, good film, bales performance is excellent. But i thought overall sanctum is a better film. Both are entirely different genre's though.

I want to see true grit, will prob go see it at cinema next week, supposed to be v good as well. A remake of the classic john wayne film


----------



## El Ricardinho

i felt slightly sick when i watched the machinist. i coldnt believe he would go so far. if he kept that up for a while hed most likely be dead. do u think he ran some gear to bulk so quick? seemed an awfully quick transformation back to a good body.


----------



## hamsternuts

El Ricardinho said:


> i felt slightly sick when i watched the machinist. i coldnt believe he would go so far. if he kept that up for a while hed most likely be dead. do u think he ran some gear to bulk so quick? seemed an awfully quick transformation back to a good body.


i can't remember the exact timeframe, but he holds a record for the fastest time to put a large amount of weight on from one film to the next, he got big really quickly between the machinist and batman begins

if you go on imdb and read about the machinist it tells you more, he only ate an apple and a can of tuna per day for months IIRC

and i take it back about him appearing to be a twát, i've been imdb'ing him, i like a lot of what he stands for


----------



## Magic Torch

Britbb said:


> I recommend the film sanctum. No well known actors (makes it even better!), really nice effects and exciting storyline.
> 
> Saw the fighter, good film, bales performance is excellent. But i thought overall sanctum is a better film. Both are entirely different genre's though.
> 
> I want to see true grit, will prob go see it at cinema next week, supposed to be v good as well. A remake of the classic john wayne film


Tue grit, is that the Cohen's western? If so I wanna see that for sure!


----------



## hackskii

gemc1981 said:


> So you didnt like the scene when she was w*nking furiously with her mum asleep on the chair fpsml!!!!


That was kind of erotic actually, not the mum but her thing she was doing.

Fighter was good, better as it is based on a true story.

I just saw an older movie called Dream catcher and that was pretty crazy.


----------



## JPN

I watched shawshank redemption in 1080p, it's so good seeing a great film in great quality, thank you to the man who designed blu-ray!!

I tell you what thou, I can see why they're rated shawshank redemption at the top of imdb.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

the Town.....i liked it.


----------



## glennb1980

faster with billy bob thornton and dwayne johnson aka the rock! a right film


----------



## laurie g

Let me in- simply because it isnt like your normal demonic films, and is in a way quite a sweet film- not scary but i dont think it is intended to be

Black swan- really good actually, didnt like the minkey eating scene, but enjoyed it when she was playing with herself.

Ballet is awesome. Maybe i should be a ballet dancer. its an idea.


----------



## switch

Not a film but I have been watching the re-runs of Benidorm they are hillarious !


----------



## bowen86

fighter is amazing, bale was awesome in it great actor.

Going to see true grit tonight.

Also the town with ben affleck is really good.


----------



## Matt090

jar head


----------



## Shady45

watched four lions and harry brown recently, thought both were very good. Found four lions very funny


----------



## Glassback

Butterfly effect - massively under-rated.


----------



## BIG BUCK

Last samauri was good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

gemc1981 said:


> So you didnt like the scene when she was w*nking furiously with her mum asleep on the chair fpsml!!!!


What the devil!?! I must see this film....


----------



## stevo99

The Fighter - brilliant

Hurt Locker - different but worth a watch definately

My Cousin Vinny - on Sky Comedy last night, classic, worth being tired for today!!


----------



## Simon01

Circle of pain

Crossfire


----------



## apple

THE TOWN -BEN AFLICK ,VERY GOOD.


----------



## Paul_k2

I spit on your grave - watched it on thursday night, f*ck me, proper brutal, rape, torture, murder, she cuts one guys willy off and pops it in his mouth and shoves a shot gun up another guys bum lol. Quite enjoyed it


----------



## L00NEY

Tony - not bad

Due date - very funny

Mr Nice - ok

Twin town - its an old one but i luvvs it

Just about to watch The Heavy with vinny jones


----------



## Milky

stevo99 said:


> *The Fighter - brilliant *
> 
> Hurt Locker - different but worth a watch definately
> 
> My Cousin Vinny - on Sky Comedy last night, classic, worth being tired for today!!


Did nothing for me TBH mate.....


----------



## synthasize

rise of the footsoldier


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Burke and Hare


----------



## Uriel

Paul_k2 said:


> I spit on your grave - watched it on thursday night, f*ck me, proper brutal, rape, torture, murder, she cuts one guys willy off and pops it in his mouth and shoves a shot gun up another guys bum lol. Quite enjoyed it


Has it been remade or was that the 1980's original??


----------



## austin84

synthasize said:


> rise of the footsoldier


Love it!

cost me 2.99 on amazon


----------



## Khaos1436114653

austin84 said:


> Love it!
> 
> cost me 2.99 on amazon


I watched it recently again.......cost me zilch


----------



## engllishboy

Due Date

Devil

Megamind


----------



## Paul_k2

> Quote Originally Posted by Paul_k2 View Post
> 
> I spit on your grave - watched it on thursday night, f*ck me, proper brutal, rape, torture, murder, she cuts one guys willy off and pops it in his mouth and shoves a shot gun up another guys bum lol. Quite enjoyed it
> 
> Has it been remade or was that the 1980's original??


Yeah its a remake, 'I spit on your grave 2010 UNRATED' from the pirate bay


----------



## Simon01

apple said:


> THE TOWN -BEN AFLICK ,VERY GOOD.


Second that!


----------



## Simon01

The social network


----------



## denholm blue

Simon01 said:


> Second that!


the town.

x3.


----------



## winger

Unknown is good.

I am number four is good.

Dead Cert is good.


----------



## Kerrse

Paul

Social Network

Mr Nice

Grown Ups


----------



## evad

Shady45 said:


> watched four lions and harry brown recently, thought both were very good. Found four lions very funny


 this has been on e4 twice within two days at the back end of last week

one thing I'll say about this film is to recommend watching the dvd version as opposed to the version that was shown on e4 last week (and possibly the version always shown on tele?)

the ending to the dvd version is much better then the tele version

weird film though


----------



## Simon01

The Takers - Very good film


----------



## tazzy-lee

the town epic film


----------



## SoulXedge

Neds & Jackass 3d enjoyed both some crazy Sh|t in that jackass tho

still to watch the next 3 days and the mechanic


----------



## scouse2010

I watched the new jack ass film today ****ing funny as **** also due date is proper funny as well

I didnt really like neds it was ok but it sort of didnt make sense didnt seem to have a real plot.Like it didn't show why the main character ended up becoming a ned ?


----------



## engllishboy

SoulXedge said:


> Neds & Jackass 3d enjoyed both some crazy Sh|t in that jackass tho
> 
> still to watch the next 3 days and the mechanic


I watched jackass 3D yesterday. Wish I'd seen it in actual 3D though as I bet it would of been amazing


----------



## laurie g

Greenberg- one of the worst films i have watched in a while. It should be cremated.


----------



## sousa

The fighter =best film ive seen in a long time


----------



## Conscript

127 hours, is good because it's a true story, scary to think that we would all have done the same in order to live...

Also watching x-files series 1, got 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 to do later as well, reliving my childhood again... :beer:


----------



## bighead1985

Paul_k2 said:


> I spit on your grave - watched it on thursday night, f*ck me, proper brutal, rape, torture, murder, she cuts one guys willy off and pops it in his mouth and shoves a shot gun up another guys bum lol. Quite enjoyed it


This sounds similar to a "serbian film" its a sick film. ****s a dude in his eye socket to kill him. Can only get the edited version over here and thats bad enough. Search it on Wiki


----------



## Randy Watson

Has anyone seen Martyrs , that is one brutal film.


----------



## shinobi_85

tropic thunder  some funny ****


----------



## winger

Battle LA was good but just too simple of a movie.


----------



## illegaldanish

If your thinking about the cinema then The Fighter and Battle Los Angeles are good films. BLA doesn't really have a good script but it has a lot of action. But it depends what you like, if renting get something like Zombieland, Get Him to the Greek, IP Man or IP Man 2 (epic martial arts films).

I watch a lot of films, so let me know what you like and i can recommend in more detail if you want.


----------



## SoulXedge

Watched a film called the next 3 day!


----------



## winger

Seen all those. I watch lots of movies.

My wife and I also watch two movies every weekend at the cinema.

I actually prefer horror and thrillers but action is always good too.


----------



## Big Kris

Debbie does Dallas Its a classic :lol:


----------



## JamStyle

Don't know if its already been posted but the recent film starring Liam Neeson - Unknown. Absolutely brilliant! He was also in the film Taken - which was **** hot as well but he's also come up with another winner imo.


----------



## Si Train

Has anyone watched Hall Pass? Going to watch it on weds but i have heard terrible things about it even though it looks really funny!


----------



## MarkFranco

Just watched *the Wrestler*... Damm


----------



## HVYDUTY100

american history x good film and nil by mouth with ray winstone and cathy burke


----------



## winger

And soon the darkness. Good horror.


----------



## Milky

winger said:


> And soon the darkness. Good horror.


Mate your avi is just to die for, my future wife right there !


----------



## SoulXedge

Tron legacy I enjoyed that


----------



## winger

gemilky69 said:


> Mate your avi is just to die for, my future wife right there !


Thanks. For some reason I really am attracted to her. Lol


----------



## Milky

winger said:


> Thanks. For some reason I really am attracted to her. Lol


There are a couple of reasons for me as well !


----------



## DiamondDixie

I think he ment recent back in 2009 lol


----------



## Singleshot

Inherit the Wind

and Rosewood


----------



## winger

High Lane is a good foreign thriller.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> High Lane is a good foreign thriller.


Wow, very good.....


----------



## 44carl44

if you like a laugh jackass 3

it is funny as **** was in stiches from start to end


----------



## winger

Red Hill was awesome.


----------



## MarkFranco

44carl44 said:


> if you like a laugh jackass 3
> 
> it is funny as **** was in stiches from start to end


Need to see this

I lately have watched a film called "True Grit"

If any ones into westerns its quite good, more or a remake of the book rather than the John Wayne film


----------



## steven_SRi

man about dog - its an irish comedy

and cass, great film


----------



## Redbeard85

Limitless was pretty awesome...wonder if NZT would work in bodybuilding, lol!!


----------



## apple

watched tron the other day was good .


----------



## 44carl44

steven_SRi said:


> man about dog - its an irish comedy
> 
> and cass, great film


Saw this it's funny as ****.


----------



## Paul_k2

Watched London Boulevard last night, complete and utter poo 

Gonna watch Faster tonight, fingers crossed.


----------



## apple

Paul_k2 said:


> Watched London Boulevard last night, complete and utter poo
> 
> Gonna watch Faster tonight, fingers crossed.


yes i watched that too dident find it that bad tbo ,was a little boreing like but seen worse in the past ....

whats nthis new one about a dude who takes a pill and becomes super intelagent or something?


----------



## DiamondDixie

John Stubbs does Raoul Moat great film


----------



## SoulXedge

Got London boulevard to watch tonight currently watching little fockers again

The rocks film faster is good

Am looking forward to limitless, the Lincon lawyer


----------



## EDDIE.H

Limitless, with Robert de niro and bradley Cooper well worth watching


----------



## Milky

Just watched Snatch, funny as fu*k....


----------



## BF200K

I don't laugh at much but 'Due Date' had me in stitches.

Not new but 'sexy beast' with Ray Winstone is worth a watch on a Sunday afternoon.

Blow, The town, The departed are all brilliant films that I have watched recently despite their age.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Scarface I recorded the other day on sky, class film.

How high with redman and method man, all about smoking weed.

Hany rambod - fst 7 dvd with phil and jay and tamer el grundy

Paid in full also a good film about cocaine dealers in harlem making it big and then losing it all through various methods

Also a class film being training day with denzel and ethanhawke.


----------



## Greenspin

Ok, we have a bt vision box, and my sister wants to watch the social network. Now, I want to watch a doc. on lions, but was wondering if there is any chance of me enjoying the social network, anybody seen it?

Edit: Anyone man enough to admit it, I should have said!


----------



## SoulXedge

Suprisingly a good film a thought the social network

Interesting to see how it all came about

Give it abash


----------



## Greenspin

Its just it looks really long and dull? But ill give it a go.


----------



## EssexMalRider

Enjoyed social network.


----------



## hackskii

Socal Network is based on a true story and is very good.


----------



## winger

Whispers in the dark was good!


----------



## Geonix

list a few films which are good in my eyes

District 9, Snatch, Lockstock, Pulp Fiction, Hurt Locker, Blow, Law abiding citizen, Taken, Faithless (chinesse subs) etc  , have a look at any of them


----------



## Guest

4 lions and wall street was my last two films 4 lions was very funny... Wall street was ok


----------



## hackskii

Retroactive (1997)

Great SciFi thriller......awesome plot


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Black Swan, Mr Nice and Limitless are good films, Faster isn't bad either.

Hannah and Thor aren't good films......


----------



## Pecker

requiem for a dream, great film!


----------



## JohnEvo

Gummo


----------



## coxy1983

Recently Ive watched the following:

Thor - not so good

Fast and Furious 5 - Good, worth a watch

200 mph - not so good

The Eagle - not so good

The switch - Ok to watch with the mrs

the green hornet - ok

kings speech - ok

faster - good

kill the irishman - ok

one of my favourites is american gangster - defo worth a watch and a true story


----------



## Readyandwaiting

just watched hostel and donnie darko yesterday.

Hostel is a pile of friggin shiiit,

Donnie darko was just odd


----------



## paul81

watched drive angry with Nick Cage in the other night, t'is definately worth a watch. isnt the best film ever made but its entertaining


----------



## defdaz

Tron Legacy. Was expecting the worst but really enjoyed it!


----------



## chambers9k

I watched Inception recently and enjoyed it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I watched the social network last week. That's 2 hours I won't be getting back.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Just watched *The Warriors Way* and wasn't very good.

Got 13 Assassins and Hobo with a shotgun to watch next.......


----------



## paul81

chilli said:


> I watched the social network last week. That's 2 hours I won't be getting back.


actually thought that was pretty decent mg:

got limitless to watch for tomorrow night, expecting good things from that


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

paul81 said:


> got limitless to watch for tomorrow night, expecting good things from that


Watched this at the cinema and thought it was really good.


----------



## Mitch.

Leon,

Pineapple Express,

Inception,

Taken,

Law Abiding Citizen,

Three Days from Now.

I'm waiting to see The Adjustment Bureau and Unknown.


----------



## F.M.J

The Road (really good movie.)


----------



## liam0810

Watched black swan which is really good. Also watched due date last night which was better than I thought it'd be


----------



## paul81

tried to watch dilemma the other night. i thought Vince Vaughan and the fat guy out king of queens would be a recipe for success....

how wrong was i :sad:


----------



## stev249er

Watched Thor the week before last, which I thought was pretty bland. Definately all hype and no substance. And last week I saw Attack The Block. I thought that was pretty funny.

"AM DEFINATELY KILLIN' SOME ALIENS!"

"LET'S GET TOOLED UP BLUD!"

I don't know whats worse, some inner city ghetto kid with a super soaker filled with petrol or a blood thirsty man eating alien. :confused1:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

liam0810 said:


> Watched black swan which is really good. Also watched due date last night which was better than I thought it'd be


Especially the lesbian scene which had me squirming in my seat


----------



## paul81

stev249er said:


> Watched Thor the week before last, which I thought was pretty bland. Definately all hype and no substance. And last week I saw Attack The Block. I thought that was pretty funny.
> 
> "AM DEFINATELY KILLIN' SOME ALIENS!"
> 
> "LET'S GET TOOLED UP BLUD!"
> 
> I don't know whats worse, some inner city ghetto kid with a super soaker filled with petrol or a blood thirsty man eating alien. :confused1:


sounds like a winner :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Especially the lesbian scene which had me squirming in my seat


Ha ha forgot to mention that bit of the film. Don't know how I didnt when it's the best part!!


----------



## Guest

Really enjoyed limitless..lots of wee twists and turns


----------



## Guest

Yeah fighter was excellent. Shame they Hollywooded up the boxing but overall solid nine out of ten film....and how they could make the movie and END it before the gatti trilogy is beyond me, three of the finest examples of no frills endeavour iv seen..could have had the fights in a phone box


----------



## laurie g

Pirates of the carribean 4- Jhonny Depp is awesome and hot... wanna give him a savage bumming. Penelope Cruz= not at all hot, she looked better dressed as a man. i preferred it to the previous Pirates of teh Carribean particularly the one with Kiera Knigtly as shes a pig face.


----------



## Hera

I recently watched 'The Experiment' with Forest Whitaker and Paeul Scheuring in. It's based on the infamous behavioural psychology experiment by Zimbardo. I really enjoyed it and the lead characters were brilliant.

If you like some bloody or gorey (not sure of spelling) scenes for the sake of it, I recently watched 'I spit on your grave' which wasn't what I was expecting but has certainly burned some images in my brain.


----------



## Magic Torch

I saw rise of the foot solider last night....when I got the tube this morning I wanted to bite everyone and throw them of the platform, and when I got to work I wanted to finish every sentance with 'You Cnut!!'

I've seen a lot of films over the last 8 weeks and none have been great......the girl who series of films were ok but fairly predictable at the end....

want to go and see this Hanna film, and I have been getting in to my horror films of late too....the GF hates them tho so need to watch on my own.....and I'm scared lol

Thor was pretty poo.....3D was ok when on his home planet but the stuff on Earth was rubbish!


----------



## anabolic ant

still to this day i love me fav film predator!!!

recently watched the fighter with mark wahlberg,i liked it!!!

watched insidious...another pile of sh*t house horror haunted crap,not scary at all,as with all the films of late,zombies,vampires n sh*t!!!

skyline was a poor version of war of the worlds!!!

tron was ok nowhere near as good or fresh as the original!!!

A-team was ok,again still...nothing on the original team,good effort though!!!

inception kind of good idea,watched 3 times,gonna have to watch it again to really get to grips with it!!!

got 127 hours,give a verdict tonight,or it will be true grit or the rite!!!


----------



## Paul_k2

Magic Torch said:


> I saw *rise of the foot solider last night*...when I got the tube this morning I wanted to bite everyone and throw them of the platform, and when I got to work I wanted to finish every sentance with 'You Cnut!!'
> 
> I've seen a lot of films over the last 8 weeks and none have been great......the girl who series of films were ok but fairly predictable at the end....
> 
> want to go and see this Hanna film, and I have been getting in to my horror films of late too....the GF hates them tho so need to watch on my own.....and I'm scared lol
> 
> Thor was pretty poo.....3D was ok when on his home planet but the stuff on Earth was rubbish!


Awesome film


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Katy said:


> I recently watched 'The Experiment' with Forest Whitaker and Paeul Scheuring in. It's based on the infamous behavioural psychology experiment by Zimbardo. I really enjoyed it and the lead characters were brilliant.
> 
> If you like some bloody or gorey (not sure of spelling) scenes for the sake of it, I recently watched 'I spit on your grave' which wasn't what I was expecting but has certainly burned some images in my brain.


I spit on your grave is a film out there all on its own!! I know what you mean about mental images.....


----------



## w3lly

Animal

Hall Pass


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Dead Mans Shoes is awesome and well worth watching, so is Purely Belter. Both brilliant, gritty British films.


----------



## evad

finally got round to watching some films, mainly older ones (apart from scream 4 the other week/month)

things like the untouchables


----------



## t hall gym

just watched this weird film from the 90s called gummo


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

watched the hurt locker last night for the second time. great film


----------



## paul81

got round to watch limitless last night, was impressed with it, nice little twists in it.

harry pothead tonight, damn the missis.....


----------



## synthasize

Watched Leon last night - awesome.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

london boulevard was surprisingly decent..wee bit slow and farrel was a wee bit characterless but the story was great....


----------



## milzy

Slam it in every hole.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

13 Assassins - Very good film


----------



## mikep81

Hangover Part 2. Excellent!!!


----------



## SoulXedge

Just watched limitless! I enjoyed that! If only there were such a drug!


----------



## SoulXedge

Will be watching a Liam Neilson film called unknown later!

Anyone seem it and your thoughts?


----------



## DiamondDixie

Got my little bro staying with me tonight so we went to tesco to get some goodies and he/both of us picked up legend of the guardians, what a great animation/realistic film.


----------



## mikep81

SoulXedge said:


> Will be watching a Liam Neilson film called unknown later!
> 
> Anyone seem it and your thoughts?


Watched Unknown the other day and thought it was very good.


----------



## Aggression

SoulXedge said:


> Just watched limitless! I enjoyed that! If only there were such a drug!


Got a great download of that, will be watching 2moro.

See Gran Torino last night, very good film. Eastwood is cracking


----------



## Replicator

just watched Unknown ..brilliant movie

Rep


----------



## Fullhouse

Replicator said:


> just watched Unknown ..brilliant movie
> 
> Rep


----------



## SoulXedge

Aggression said:


> Got a great download of that, will be watching 2moro.
> 
> See Gran Torino last night, very good film. Eastwood is cracking


Must admit Eastwood plays a fooling blinder of a part in that film! One of my favourites


----------



## Guest

No country for old men...fantastic movie...still don't quite get the way it just fizzles out in the end but great film anyway


----------



## Al n

mikep81 said:


> Watched Unknown the other day and thought it was very good.


I haven't seen this one but I did recently watch Taken. Not the usual role you'd see him in but definately one of his best so far.


----------



## Replicator

All the Wallace ans Gromit movies are great :thumb:

Hay Gromit have you seen the Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese :lol:

Rep


----------



## Conscript

Currently downloading unknown at present, any other suggestions ppl??


----------



## paul81

G-fresh said:


> Currently downloading unknown at present, any other suggestions ppl??


heard that new one 'Priest' is good, gonna watch that one tomorrow myself

rather enjoyed limitless and source code, if you havent already watched them


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Preist is pretty good, and so is Taken..

Tron Legacy was good on BlueRay, but i'm old school, so it may not appeal to the younger generation.

No Country was also very good film.

Limitless was good too.


----------



## lucs

mongal i think its called subtitles but great movie about gengis khan watched this one a while back, went to cinema thursday watched the hangover 2 very funny


----------



## Lukeg

Cop out


----------



## lucs

london boulevard


----------



## GShock

Hallpass Lmao


----------



## LunaticSamurai

GShock said:


> Hallpass Lmao


I've got that just not watched it yet.


----------



## SoulXedge

Yeah got hall pass myself not watched it tho and just got a film called priest that's just out


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

XMen First Class - OK

Hangover 2 - Brilliant

Paul - Very funny


----------



## Aggression

Lincoln Lawyer, any good??? May watch that tonight


----------



## Replicator

The Lincoln lawyer & Paul both worth a watch

Rep


----------



## vtec simon

zodiac, hangover 2:thumbup1:


----------



## RyanH

THE MECHANIC! Jason statham top film! (guy out of transporter 1,2,3)


----------



## Aggression

Forgot, Limitless is a very good (& different) film. There's a perfect quality download knocking about too


----------



## Aggression

Sy. said:


> Beastly
> 
> Let the right one in
> 
> Devil
> 
> I saw the Devil
> 
> Dead Silence
> 
> Limitless
> 
> Daybreakers


Someone's got a favourite film genre!


----------



## Aggression

Woulda had beastly down for a cert horror flick?


----------



## Aggression

Sy. said:


> nah chick flick..
> 
> popular vain guy gets his looks ruined by a witch.. covered in scars etc and he has 1 year to find true love or he'll look like that forever pmsl


Sounds a a right bobby dazzler!!!

Will download tonight :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

True Grit ...both are good the old one and the new

Rep


----------



## varn01

No country for old men


----------



## mph

Watched The Losers recently. Was expecting it to be horse but I really enjoyed it. Watched the A Team soon after which for me wasn't as good (not sure what sort of benchmark that is mind!).

Watching Paul tonight with my wife - not quite action genre!!


----------



## Massevil

step brothers

superb film

lots of laughs


----------



## Replicator

DONT get The Tunnels its sh1te

Insidious is brilliant

Rep


----------



## JG123

Watched insidious last night, it was alot better than paranormal activty and alot scarier aswell imo


----------



## diehardlove

Watched mr nice howard marks film and i thought it was really good.


----------



## laurie g

The lincoln lawyer was good

Eagle- predictable, hollywoody but still enjoyable

Thor- funny, especially when he goes into teh pet shop and asks for a Cat or dog big enough to ride


----------



## launish116

laurie g said:


> The lincoln lawyer


totally agreed, thought it was gonna be **** when i saw cast, by far one of the est films iv seen in a long time


----------



## engllishboy

Just watched Paul. Fvcking funnny! So many LOL moments!


----------



## Aggression

engllishboy said:


> Just watched Paul. Fvcking funnny! So many LOL moments!


x2

Never really bothered with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost (Shaun of Dead/Hot Fuzz), so wasn't expecting much, but laughed all the way through.

FBI Agent: "Give me that Alien!"...

Frost: "Get your own Alien!!!" (believe me, it's a funnier moment than it sounds).


----------



## murphy2010

Hmm bit retro, but i watched Kickboxer earlier today. Has van-damme in it, totally love it 

Inspires and motivates me too haha ^,^


----------



## evad

i finally got round to watching the hangover the other night and will hold my hands up as possibly the only person in the world that didn't find it funny


----------



## engllishboy

I watched Sucker Punch earlier too. Not too bad, better then I was expecting at least. Plots a bit sh!t but the hot girls and fight scenes make up for it.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

davetherave said:


> i finally got round to watching the hangover the other night and will hold my hands up as possibly the only person in the world that didn't find it funny


Maybe you'll find the Hangover 2 twice as funny?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

The Mechanic = 5/10 at a push.....


----------



## barsnack

Dazed and Confused, my favourite film of all times


----------



## shane89

im watching Constantine right now and it looks pukka so far


----------



## barsnack

shane22 said:


> im watching Constantine right now and it looks pukka so far


In return for helping Lucifer, Constantine is owed a favor and asks that Isabel be allowed to go to Heaven. Lucifer happily obliges, but is prevented from dragging Constantine to Hell. Heaven appears before Constantine and Lucifer acknowledges that by sacrificing himself for Isabel, Constantine has proven himself worthy to enter Heaven. Infuriated and wishing to reacquire Constantine's soul, Lucifer heals his wounds and cures him of his lung cancer so that he may live again. Constantine departs with the Spear after refusing to kill Gabriel upon Gabriel's request, deciding to simply punch Gabriel instead. He then gives the Spear to Angela and instructs her to hide it. Constantine later visits Chas' grave and watches as he rises into Heaven as an angel.

theres ending for ya


----------



## RyanH

barsnack said:


> In return for helping Lucifer, Constantine is owed a favor and asks that Isabel be allowed to go to Heaven. Lucifer happily obliges, but is prevented from dragging Constantine to Hell. Heaven appears before Constantine and Lucifer acknowledges that by sacrificing himself for Isabel, Constantine has proven himself worthy to enter Heaven. Infuriated and wishing to reacquire Constantine's soul, Lucifer heals his wounds and cures him of his lung cancer so that he may live again. Constantine departs with the Spear after refusing to kill Gabriel upon Gabriel's request, deciding to simply punch Gabriel instead. He then gives the Spear to Angela and instructs her to hide it. Constantine later visits Chas' grave and watches as he rises into Heaven as an angel.
> 
> theres ending for ya


Thought id throw you a like to boost confidence and for the sheer heartless-ness of ruining a film midway! love it!

now get to bed


----------



## Replicator

Aggression said:


> x2
> 
> Never really bothered with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost (Shaun of Dead/Hot Fuzz), so wasn't expecting much, but laughed all the way through.
> 
> FBI Agent: "Give me that Alien!"...
> 
> Frost: "Get your own Alien!!!" (believe me, it's a funnier moment than it sounds).


totally agree .it was funny as ****

Rep


----------



## Replicator

Hanna . quite good 7 out o 10

Rep


----------



## Mr Mongol

Titanic


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Replicator said:


> Hanna . quite good 7 out o 10
> 
> Rep


Right, I'll never watch a film you recommend ;-)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Transformers 3 (3D) - 6.5 out of 10


----------



## paul81

watced Arthur the other night, actually pretty funny even though it got panned by critics


----------



## c2c

gbn69 said:


> Yeah fighter was excellent. Shame they Hollywooded up the boxing but overall solid nine out of ten film....and how they could make the movie and END it before the gatti trilogy is beyond me, three of the finest examples of no frills endeavour iv seen..could have had the fights in a phone box


there making them films soon i have read. cant wait.


----------



## Lukeg

Moon.


----------



## Jimi182

Anchorman. Not new, but still effin hilarious on the 100th time


----------



## bennyrock

SAVAGE= pretty fcukd up film but intense 8/10, london boulavard =8/10


----------



## Milky

bennyrock said:


> SAVAGE= pretty fcukd up film but intense 8/10, london boulavard =8/10


Benny is that you in your avi coz you have a decent back but you need a new fu**ing barber !!


----------



## bennyrock

Milky said:


> Benny is that you in your avi coz you have a decent back but you need a new fu**ing barber !!


HA ha ha ha . Yes that me and i had just got back off a exercise that was 3 weeks long and could not bic the old sweed. Is that u in ur avi ?? as u seem to have no head!!


----------



## Replicator

Do not watch Barney's Version ............................-20 out of 10

Rep


----------



## treecreeper

im not sure if you like subtitled films, if you can muster them try these 2 for starters a bittersweet life, and , i saw the devil, to very different type films, bittersweet life about a mafia type hitman, very violent and graffic, if you lik that type thing you wont be dissopointed, and i saw the devil about a serial killer, very violent and graffic again, both very good films and alltho subtitled not hard to follow, id give both 10 out of 10,


----------



## paul81

watched Paul last night (again) best comedy in ages!!


----------



## laurie g

Tangled= good film, repunzle is mega hot, nothing wrong with fantisising over hot animated characters is there?


----------



## Conscript

laurie g said:


> Tangled= good film, repunzle is mega hot, nothing wrong with fantisising over hot animated characters is there?


We all remember jessica rabbit!!!


----------



## J55TTC

I thought the adjustment bureau was pretty good, albeit a bit soft.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hackskii

Transformers is awesome, just saw it last night in 3D on IMAX, the special effects are just awesome.


----------



## engllishboy

Hall Pass - Funny as Fvck

Hanna - Worth a watch, i thought the ending was a bit sh!t though tbh.

Battle: Los Angeles - Fvcking loved it! It's like watching a computer game!

Drive Angry - Not bad, would of been so much better watching it in 3D in a cinema. You can tell just by watching it on dvd/BR that it's a film made for 3D.


----------



## Patsy

Stakeland - Good vamp flick

Xmen first class - Was ok, could have been better

Piranha - Loved it, had me in stitches!

A perfect getaway - Really enjoyed it, a must see with a cracking twist at the end!

Arthur - Ok-ish few laughs to be had

The A-team - Crap, dont waste your time


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

I Am Number Four - Should have called it 'I Am Number Two' as it's a massive pile of it!


----------



## Patsy

Mr.GoodKat said:


> I Am Number Four - Should have called it 'I Am Number Two' as it's a massive pile of it!


Like Insidious, May aswell been called Insh1ttyous! :lol:


----------



## paul81

X men was quality, and I actually liked I am number 4!

Arthur was pretty funny too, although I do think brand is hilarious anyway.


----------



## JANIKvonD

PatWelsh said:


> Stakeland - Good vamp flick
> 
> Xmen first class - Was ok, could have been better
> 
> Piranha - Loved it, had me in stitches!
> 
> A perfect getaway - Really enjoyed it, a must see with a cracking twist at the end!
> 
> Arthur - Ok-ish few laughs to be had
> 
> The A-team - Crap, dont waste your time


whattttt.....a-team was brilliant!!!


----------



## Patsy

paul81 said:


> X men was quality, and I actually liked I am number 4!
> 
> Arthur was pretty funny too, although I do think brand is hilarious anyway.


Brand had me in stitches in his Greek film


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

paul81 said:


> I actually liked I am number 4!


You're probably only the 4th person to ever like it!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Get him to the greek - funniest film i've ever seen..ive seen alotta films!


----------



## Patsy

JANIKvonD said:


> whattttt.....a-team was brilliant!!!


Couldnt get into it mate, Wanted more, Loved the original though.


----------



## Patsy

marknorthumbria said:


> Get him to the greek - funniest film i've ever seen..ive seen alotta films!


We need another movie with him in his Aldous Snow character!


----------



## bowen86

i watched district 9 after readin about it on here. Awesome film, loved it.


----------



## IrishRaver

hanna. totally badass throughout


----------



## Paul_k2

Watched 'Savage' last week, very good film, defo worth a watch.


----------



## Replicator

Just watched Ironclad ..brilliant

Rep


----------



## snake16

i know its old but lock stock and two smoking barrels great film


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

snatch and lock stock are fcuking awesome

guys watch bafd lieutenant.....really good film i thought


----------



## snake16

Yes snatch forgot to say that as well


----------



## Mitch.

Watch Buried!

If you like a film with just one actor in a box the whole way through then this is for you.

If, however, you have some sense of life and a brain I'd stay away otherwise you will feel like burying yourself alive after watching it.

I did watch Recess: Schools Out with the girlfriend. Epic movie.


----------



## infernal0988

Just watched Xmen first class was really the best of all the movies


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

IrishRaver said:


> hanna. totally bad throughout


Fixed


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

pmsl. or phone booth......actually i quite liked that, is that wrong? lol

is there supposed to be a district 9 two coming out? because i will be pi$$ed if not, because it ends like there should be, and there is some info on the net about a number 2


----------



## Lurgilurg

Shutter Island was a good film



barrettmma said:


> is there supposed to be a district 9 two coming out? because i will be pi$$ed if not, because it ends like there should be, and there is some info on the net about a number 2


Yea I hope so. District 10 maybe? guess we''l have to wait and see


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Lurgilurg said:


> Shutter Island was a good film
> 
> Yea I hope so. District 10 maybe? guess we''l have to wait and see


shutter island was good but ending spoiled it abit.....

probably will be district 10....hope its soon


----------



## UKBenC

Source code isnt too bad and 5 Days Of War is a different take on a war movie from a reporter perspective.



infernal0988 said:


> Just watched Xmen first class was really the best of all the movies


I saw this the other day and liked it but I dont think it was the best, much prefer the first x-men.


----------



## Guest

mrs wanted to goto cinema so ended up watching Bridesmaids, is actually quite funny for a chick flick comedy.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Kryton said:


> mrs wanted to goto cinema so ended up watching Bridesmaids, is actually quite funny for a chick flick comedy.


not good!


----------



## fletch_belfast

Agreed. Bridesmaids is a perfect example of how a film company can take snippets of a film and make a trailer that makes you want to see a film because you think it will be more 'fun' than it is. Bridesmaids was portrayed, and compared to in a lot of interviews, as The Hangover only with women in it. This aint the case... It focuses a lot more on yer woman Kristen Wiig and how her life is falling apart. Very slow and quite dull and *nothing* like The Hangover as it turns out...

There is a good DVD-rip of The Lincoln Lawyer with Matthew McConaughey available; far better film.


----------



## Guest

the tubby woman in it was funny.......well i thought so anyway.

just thought of another film, IP Man.


----------



## Beats

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate was telling me about this the other day... think will try get hold of it.
> 
> Last 2 dvd's I bought (last week) were football factory (I know.... years behind but I'd never seen it  ) and City Rats... purely because its Danny Dyer and Tamer Hassan in it as well. Ok film but not really a "feel good" movie lol...


City Rats is a shocking movie!! So boring lol


----------



## latblaster

I can highly recommend " Amor es Perros" (love's a bitch) it's in spanish with subtitles, but it is blisteringly good, with a real story. For the missus " The Lovely Bones" its a US film, & there's a book too. It'll have her in tears...so you can comfort her, & one thing leads to another...no, I'm really not that shallow. Both films are really worth the time.


----------



## Replicator

fletch_belfast said:


> A
> 
> There is a good DVD-rip of The Lincoln Lawyer with Matthew McConaughey available; far better film.


Seen this and agreed M8 ..good film

Rep


----------



## fletch_belfast

There's a Blu-Ray rip of Source Code (Jake Gyllenhaal, Michelle Monaghan) up at the minute, it's worth a watch also, quite good.

And I also recommend The Adjustment Bureau (Matt Damon, Emily Blunt). Pretty good, not at all what I expected it to be like.


----------



## Kaleem

I enjoyed Law Abiding Citizen and Sleepers the other week.


----------



## synthasize

Kaleem said:


> I enjoyed Law Abiding Citizen and Sleepers the other week.


Love sleepers, awesome film

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## latblaster

Hey Zara..have you seen 'The Lovely Bones'? It's a superb film, with a lovely story. It's also a book. Check it out...


----------



## Chelsea

latblaster said:


> Hey Zara..have you seen 'The Lovely Bones'? It's a superb film, with a lovely story. It's also a book. Check it out...


Gotta say my bird made me watch this and it was pretty good. Just watched 2012 and it was $hit apart from special effects.


----------



## Future

Torture starring Cole Hauser


----------



## Chelsea

Watched *Heat *the other day again, bloody brilliant!


----------



## QBall

Lesbian Vampire Killers was on the other night.. Love that film.


----------



## JusNoGood

Watched Limitless the other night..highly recommended.

Also The Wrestler with Mike Rouke was great.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

JusNoGood said:


> Also The Wrestler with *Mike Rouke* was great.


Not sure if that's a joke?


----------



## Ironclad

Rourke was good but I was bored by this movie, still haven't finished watching it.

Looking forward to Super8 & Cpt Merka


----------



## JusNoGood

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Not sure if that's a joke?


Lol no it wasn't supposed to be..I did genuinely enjoy it... each to their own


----------



## laurie g

Watched the new Harry Potter IT WAS AWWEEESOME. :thumb: :thumb :

Probably the only film i would go back to and watch again in the cinema and not wait till it came out again.

I have a wand, but it made of man meat- and the only magic it does is to make people laugh


----------



## Nickthegreek

x men the first class , really enjoyed that!!


----------



## Redbeard85

Source Code!! Definatly worth a watch.And for the i don't know how many times...Pumping Iron!!


----------



## Demented Intent

Watched Insidious last night, The best horror film I've seen for a long long time!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

The Tourist, made me fall in love with Angelina Jolie all over again

Hangover 2, i thought it was hilarious

Fast and Furious, full of action


----------



## Replicator

stake land ................4 out of 10


----------



## Replicator

Went to see Transformers 3 ..brilliant


----------



## fletch_belfast

Not really a Motorhead fan myself but there is a good HD rip of 'Lemmy' for your pleasure, was decent.


----------



## Dapps

just seen HANGOVER 2 bit late to the party but it was jokes


----------



## hackskii

Replicator said:


> Went to see Transformers 3 ..brilliant


I watched that in IMAX 3D and oh man, it was totally awesome with 12 million watts of power.......


----------



## Replicator

hackskii said:


> I watched that in IMAX 3D and oh man, it was totally awesome with 12 million watts of power.......


I wonder if the above for Smurfs in 3d would give the same result :laugh:


----------



## offo

harry brown....kidulthood,adulthood, and anuvahood all good films  alright bruv ya won't get merked watching these films pretty bait that you will enjoy them..if you dont like it...allow it yo good films blud... as you can tell by my use of english and slang its what you will expect with these films haha....... and of course the resident evil films back 2 back,,,,WHO'S ON THE THRONE TYRONE!!!!


----------



## Future

Insidious


----------



## UK_builder

I'm number 4


----------



## UK_builder

fast 5 is cool too


----------



## Replicator

DONT GET Yellowbrickroad its a load of P1sh


----------



## Future

Capt America


----------



## Conscript

Anyone got any suggestions for films to download (  ) - my minds gone blank! :laugh:


----------



## Redbeard85

DrHunter said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for films to download (  ) - my minds gone blank! :laugh:


Captain America. Great film mate


----------



## Conscript

lee85 said:


> Captain America. Great film mate


I'm having a look now, as long as it's not a CamVid download consider it done! :beer:


----------



## Redbeard85

mate, I got a good download of Demonoid last week, it was a cam, but very watchable...V8 A8


----------



## hackskii

Blitz, looks like good quality, mine was high def, going to watch it this second.


----------



## Guest

recently watched shutter island on the tele - a must watch!


----------



## Big-Mac

An Irish film called "The Guard", very very funny darkish comedy. I suspect you'd have to be from the west of Ireland tho to get the most out of it..


----------



## Replicator

SUPER Crazy black Comedy, its okay I suppose.......better than watching paint dry


----------



## TheThomo25

I watch saving private ryan....................again last night

That film cuts deep. Steven Spielberg is a Genius!!


----------



## Redbeard85

hackskii said:


> Blitz, looks like good quality, mine was high def, going to watch it this second.


That looks awrite mate...thanks, will dl now...just about to watch True Grit, it better be good...also, watched a film called The Tunnel, it's pretty good


----------



## -AC-

saw captain american at the pics the other day. was better than i expected. quite a cool film. hes one of the marvel characters i never got into as he was just too damn patriotic to america but it was awesome.

whats really cool is the ending and how they integrated it with ironman (tony starks dad plays a large part). I have a feeling they may be doing a massive marvel mash up in the future with a few different characters all in one film. that would be super awesome!!

also watched unknown last night. i do a pretty good liam neeson impression and said "I am Dr Martin harris" for a joke in blockbuster when we chose it. it turns out he says it 11 times in the film. we laughed each time lol


----------



## -AC-

lee85 said:


> That looks awrite mate...thanks, will dl now...just about to watch True Grit, it better be good...also, watched a film called The Tunnel, it's pretty good


blitz was alright. just statham playing his usual character. true grit was pants except for the little girls acting. for her first film it was tremendous.


----------



## Redbeard85

-AC- said:


> blitz was alright. just statham playing his usual character. true grit was pants except for the little girls acting. for her first film it was tremendous.


I'm a fan of the guy and his good old cold, brutal ways, lol...Okay, I will watch it with the missus, so I'm not the only person disappointed...I think I've nearly watched anything nearly half interesting, and I think they are doing a Marvel mash up mate, and I'll be looking forward to that!!


----------



## Quinn92

-AC- said:


> I have a feeling they may be doing a massive marvel mash up in the future with a few different characters all in one film. that would be super awesome!!


The films already in the making, 'The Avengers', from the comic days, that's why there's been a big push in super hero films in the past few years, and why it's called 'Captain America: The First Avenger'. Should be pretty good


----------



## Wilson118

KIll the Irishman, good film based on true story 8.5/10


----------



## -AC-

Quinn92 said:


> The films already in the making, 'The Avengers', from the comic days, that's why there's been a big push in super hero films in the past few years, and why it's called 'Captain America: The First Avenger'. Should be pretty good


guaranteed hit. im going to go look at who would be in it. it would have been awesome to have the xmen in it but the world with mutants in isnt the same as ironman and captain americas real world is it. if i remember the spiderman cartoons correctly though spiderman was involved in this big collaboration.


----------



## offo

anyone seen piranha new 1 its on tonight just wondering if its worth watching


----------



## Wilson118

offo said:


> anyone seen piranha new 1 its on tonight just wondering if its worth watching


Wouldn't waste your time, total cliche + daft americans = one bad film


----------



## Randy Watson

I watched Anuvahood the other night wasnt expecting much laughed my cock off most of the way through it. Tyrone FTW.

Also watched the crying game last week as someone recommended it to me about a British soilder and the IRA, one of the weirdest plot twists i have ever seen in a film.


----------



## offo

Randy Watson said:


> I watched Anuvahood the other night wasnt expecting much laughed my cock off most of the way through it. Tyrone FTW.
> 
> Also watched the crying game last week as someone recommended it to me about a British soilder and the IRA, one of the weirdest plot twists i have ever seen in a film.


WHO IS ON THE THRONE TYRONE!!!


----------



## hackskii

Wilson118 said:


> Wouldn't waste your time, total cliche + daft americans = one bad film





-AC- said:


> marvel characters i never got into as he was just too damn patriotic to america but it was awesome.


Haters. :lol:

What is wrong with some patriotism?

You guys have it, I am not bothered by that.

Its ok, I wont ban you for saying that:lol:


----------



## barsnack

watched Dazed and Confused again today, if you havent seen it, do it as soon as, amazing film with a better soundtrack


----------



## JS95

Unknown and wanted with liam neeson are both GREAT films with brilliant twists!


----------



## barsnack

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Unknown and wanted with liam neeson are both GREAT films with brilliant twists!


ive got unknown out tonight to watch, good to know its great


----------



## JS95

barsnack said:


> ive got unknown out tonight to watch, good to know its great


that and you have to watch source code, cant decide which is better, donnie darko is good too! but unknown has one of the best twists in a film I've ever watched


----------



## Jayden

Lincoln lawyer was a good film!


----------



## quinn85

American History X (not a recent film, but was seen recently)

The Rock (again, old film, seen recently)


----------



## JS95

Randy Watson said:


> I watched Anuvahood the other night wasnt expecting much laughed my cock off most of the way through it. Tyrone FTW.
> 
> Also watched the crying game last week as someone recommended it to me about a British soilder and the IRA, one of the weirdest plot twists i have ever seen in a film.


FRUTELLA IS A BADMAN SWEET, YOU GET ME?


----------



## Replicator

watched The Ward the night.......................... DONT bother


----------



## Jack92

search on youtube for "the human centipede" i havnt sen it yet but it looks fukced


----------



## Replicator

Jack92 said:


> search on youtube for "the human centipede" i havnt sen it yet but it looks fukced


That film is just sick ..................thats why you have to watch it !!


----------



## Singh01

Blue streak!! About 20 mins ago. Sooo ****ing funny!!!


----------



## cellaratt

Source Code... :thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero

Not a recent film, but has anyone seen Blood In Blood out? seriously good film. If you're into gangsters and Prison films then this is a classic


----------



## Randy Watson

Sub-Zero said:


> Not a recent film, but has anyone seen Blood In Blood out? seriously good film. If you're into gangsters and Prison films then this is a classic


I watched this in egypt when it was too hot outside so i stayed in flicked on the tv and this had just started best 2 and a half hours of my whole holiday


----------



## bowen86

watched battle for LA last night....could have been epic.....but it wasnt.


----------



## JS95

cellaratt said:


> Source Code... :thumbup1:


YES, its one of my favourite films  , have a rep :lol:


----------



## LukeV

Ironclad is pretty good, some really messy kills on there.


----------



## offo

I need a decent film to watch everything on tv seems to be crap... I got a film with liam nesson... unknown think i am gonna watch that tonight got a few other films aswell... I watched the 4 resident evils films back to back on monday was awesome..cant wait for the 5th one


----------



## UncleSimit

Watched Source Code the other day and wasn't that impressed surprisingly.

Unknown was really good though, as was Anuvahood - "Tyrone's on the throne!"


----------



## -AC-

anuvahood was the worst film ive ever watched. the only time ive ever fallen asleep in the cinema. it didnt make me laugh once. it reminded me of school plays where the kids were allowed to write their own jokes and scripts. they think its hilarious but the parents cant wait to leave.


----------



## engllishboy

UncleSimit said:


> Watched Source Code the other day and wasn't that impressed surprisingly.
> 
> Unknown was really good though, as was Anuvahood - "Tyrone's on the throne!"


I thought Anuivahood was alright. But very similar to Friday. IT was pretty much Friday but set in London.


----------



## UncleSimit

Yeah exactly, cause it's set in London it has more local language and jokes that we'd/I'd appreciated and relate to.

Each to their own anyway.


----------



## offo

unkown horrible bosses and transformers 3 is what I have got to watch but i haven't even seen transformers 2... I would like to watch transformers for that matter was a long time since i saw that


----------



## barsnack

watched Unknown lastnight, was pretty good, not great and twist is good


----------



## -AC-

barsnack said:


> watched Unknown lastnight, was pretty good, not great and twist is good


i genuinely did not guess the twist at the end. i was genuinely baffled by whether he was dr martin harris or not lol. not as good as taken but i still enjoyed it.


----------



## Wilson118

LukeV said:


> Ironclad is pretty good, some really messy kills on there.


That film gets me vote for goreiest of the year... So far anyways lol


----------



## Redbeard85

LukeV said:


> Ironclad is pretty good, some really messy kills on there.


Dl'ing now...looks awryt


----------



## twinkletoes

captain america was pretty good i thought  i want a go on that machine :2guns:


----------



## jw1202

I watched limitless last night, thought it was really really good definately worth the watch


----------



## twinkletoes

jw1202 said:


> I watched limitless last night, thought it was really really good definately worth the watch


agreed i liked that film too


----------



## -AC-

twinkletoes said:


> captain america was pretty good i thought  i want a go on that machine :2guns:


i thought it was great. they inject him with some weird stuff that turns a scraggly dude into a beast and he's an american hero. if one of us did it we would be a stedhead.


----------



## Scottydog81

Limitless with dinero and bradley cooper great film


----------



## Beats

The Smurfs......Awesome!!!


----------



## ALS

Outlaw with Sean Bean.... surprisingly good....not a new film but definitely worth a watch....I like Brit Films over American blockbusters though.


----------



## Replicator

-AC- said:


> i thought it was great. they inject him with some weird stuff that turns a scraggly dude into a beast and he's an american hero. if one of us did it we would be a stedhead.


That's the juice of the future M8 :lol:


----------



## dbgallery

Scottydog81 said:


> Limitless with dinero and bradley cooper great film


x2


----------



## Clubber Lang

watched *Red Dragon* the other night, enjoyed it. Gonna get Silence of the Lambs on blu-ray to watch soon, been ages.


----------



## Milky

Just ordered Point break and New Jack city...cant wait to watch them again...


----------



## Redbeard85

Replicator said:


> That's the juice of the future M8 :lol:


F*cking hope so mate!!!


----------



## Wilson118

Milky said:


> Just ordered Point break and *New Jack city...*New Jack city...cant wait to watch them again...


Amazin' film ++


----------



## Redbeard85

Blitz was good...great ending!!


----------



## hackskii

I am downloading "Kill The Irishman" now, I will let you know.

The screen-er looks pretty damn good with lots of action.


----------



## retro-mental

Not a new film but if no one has seen it watch "DEADMANS SHOES" Probably one of the best films I have ever seen

If anyone is into subbtitled fims then check out "LA HAINE" and "AMORES PERROS"


----------



## Rob68

Watched `Paul` last night .... made me laugh


----------



## Guest

retro-mental said:


> Not a new film but if no one has seen it watch "DEADMANS SHOES" Probably one of the best films I have ever seen
> 
> If anyone is into subbtitled fims then check out "LA HAINE" and "AMORES PERROS"


Deadmans shoes is brilliant! Filmed near me too


----------



## Guest

twinkletoes said:


> agreed i liked that film too


Snap!

Could do with one of those pils too


----------



## fletch_belfast

retro-mental said:


> Not a new film but if no one has seen it watch "DEADMANS SHOES" Probably one of the best films I have ever seen
> 
> If anyone is into subbtitled fims then check out "LA HAINE" and "AMORES PERROS"


If you're into weird subtitled things you should definitely check out Martyrs.


----------



## Replicator

Just watched The Last Godfather ...................I thought it would have been better!!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Captain America 6/10

Nothing special


----------



## phoenix1980

Dead Mans SHoes and Men of Honor awesome films.


----------



## maverick1888

Just watched Blitz good movie


----------



## lolik

maverick1888 said:


> Just watched Blitz good movie


i just watched that a minute ago haha yeah its not bad


----------



## Redbeard85

Just watched Ironclad, and whoever said it was very violent, was kidding!! a guy gets his face halved...I was eating at the time...


----------



## Redbeard85

maverick1888 said:


> Just watched Blitz good movie


Great end mate


----------



## Marshan

just watched the green hornet...dumb as **** but veeery funny.


----------



## 12 gauge

Watched deadmans shoes after reading about it here, good film with a nice twist near the end.


----------



## Wilson118

hackskii said:


> I am downloading "Kill The Irishman" now, I will let you know.
> 
> The screen-er looks pretty damn good with lots of action.


What did you think, shouldn't be dissapointed lol


----------



## shane278

Where do ye watch films online, any good streaming site?


----------



## Wilson118

shane278 said:


> Where do ye watch films online, any good streaming site?


you should just download a film through a torrent site and watch it on computer m8


----------



## lolik

The bad teacher was OK


----------



## Randy Watson

shane278 said:


> Where do ye watch films online, any good streaming site?


Yea download from a torrent site then buy a Cyclone sumvision 2 player from amazon, transfer the film to a usb plug it into the sumvision and you can watch it on ya TV


----------



## phoenix1980

The crying game............... just for that scene you know


----------



## fletch_belfast

Randy Watson said:


> Yea download from a torrent site then buy a Cyclone sumvision 2 player from amazon, transfer the film to a usb plug it into the sumvision and you can watch it on ya TV


Was this a serious post...?


----------



## El Ricardinho

middlemen- with luke wilson based on the true story rise of internet porn. well worth a watch. 8/10

kill the irishman didnt impress me as much as i hoped. the lead actor cant act for toffee. based on a true story tho which is nice. 6/10

paul- is a great little comedy gem that surprised me. 9/10

horrible bosses- has some really funny moments 7/10

the veteren- british film about an ex army shooter back in the hood after afghan 7/10

just go with it- adam sandler film. 6/10 (his usual kind of flick.)

watching catfish tonight been lookin forward to it for ages!!!


----------



## IrishRaver

Tron was pretty good


----------



## lolik

Randy Watson said:


> Yea download from a torrent site then buy a Cyclone sumvision 2 player from amazon, transfer the film to a usb plug it into the sumvision and you can watch it on ya TV


this cyclone 2 player seems decent for the price


----------



## rs007

Watched "Insidious" last night - proper shat myself a few times at that...


----------



## Randy Watson

lolik said:


> this cyclone 2 player seems decent for the price


Best 30 quid i ever spent you can download the blu-ray rips and watch the films in HD as well well worth the price


----------



## Ironclad

Quite enjoyed Captain America the other night. Apart from the turd in front of me who kept going on Facebook, anus!

Parts of it looked really crap but overall it was good. Stay for the after-clip, it's quite long this one and good. Thor, ironman & others in it.


----------



## Guest

horrible bosses was funny as hell and Jennifer Aniston wow even just to watch her lol

watched cape fear as well the one with Robert De Niro ripped amazing transformation to his film before it he was fat


----------



## cub

I watched Withnail and I for the first time recently. Was very entertaining


----------



## Jayden

Watched the veteran last night, awh lads what a load of **** don't waste your time.


----------



## tazzy-lee

TAKE ME HOME TONIGHT IS A GOOD ONE TO WATCH


----------



## DiggyV

I watched The Hangover last night - one of the funniest films I have seen in a LONG time. Almost cried with laughter at some of it, in fact almost non stop laughter.

Also watched Thor on the plane back from Taiwan - was a typical Marvel superhero film - but very entertaining. Hanna (on the same journey) was good.

ONe on DVD/Bluray that I saw again recently was Shooter with Mark Walberg, really enjoyed it.

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## Ironclad

I just watched Dr No on telly, does that count?


----------



## Replicator

Watched The Grace Card last night ...good film ..........some deep stuff


----------



## -AC-

well super 8 was a total let down.

the actual filming of it was superb and the acting from the kids in the film was very good (especially the girl in it whos name i cant remember). the alien looked really cool and the special effects were pretty realistic. However the film itself was boring and dragged. It was like it was trying to be too many things. a love story for the young boy and girl, a film about family and the relationship between father and son, a comedy (the fat kid was quite funny), a coming of age film, a sci-fi, an action film and in some cases it was quite jumpy so seemed to be attempting a little bit of kids horror. It just seemed to drag and was a big build up to a very uneventful finish. overall nothing like as good as i had hoped.

on a positive note im going to go see the rise of the planet of the apes at the IMAX this weekend as im down in london. i loooooooove the IMAX because i bum the cinema so its like the best thing ever. cant wait to see this.

other films on my list are the devils double and of course the inbetweeners a week on wednesday.

I will report back.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Zookeeper - was ok didnt find it that funny IMO

Bad Teacher - was ok, only watched it for cameron diaz

Friends with Benifits - Watched it to see Mila Kunis semi naked, im in love with her


----------



## bowen86

Battle LA = Could have been great, but wasnt. Very poor graphics

Adjustment Bureau = Quite good, again could have been better

Unknown= Good, felt alot like taken. in fact its very similar to taken.


----------



## Replicator

Harry Potters last one //goods stuff


----------



## rs007

Replicator said:


> Harry Potters last one //goods stuff


I loved that, and I'm not even an avid Potter fan :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

rs007 said:


> I loved that, and I'm not even an avid Potter fan :thumbup1:


Me either ...always went to cinema as wife wanted to see them (shes also read all the books) but I have thoroughly enjoyed the last three


----------



## gymaddict1986

watched 127 hours recently.i thought it would be quite boring,but found it quite good.bit odd as somone stuck in a cave for 5 days.would think it would be pants.

but gd movie


----------



## gymaddict1986

also watched paul....found it quite funny.but not the best of comedy films.


----------



## engllishboy

Just watched Blitz, with JAson Statham. Not his best work. but an alright film non-the-less


----------



## deeconfrost

rocky! was on last nite


----------



## hackskii

Kill the Irishman was good because it was based on a true story.

Any dude that had to live like that is nuts in my opionion.


----------



## usernameneeded

Watched law abiding citizen the other night really enjoyed it and the twist at the end


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Sucker Punch - 6 out of 10 tops.

Can't remember the story line but there's loads of scantily clad lasses with machine guns


----------



## Future

Cowboys and Aliens.


----------



## cellaratt

Adjustment Bureau...Liked it...


----------



## shinobi_85

planet of the apes wernt bad was it...also saw usual suspects again last night, sheer brilliance


----------



## expletive

Super 8 = ET for 2011

Still meh though!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Cowboys & Aliens - Not bad, 7/10


----------



## Guest

Priest - 7/10 wasnt bad if you turn your brain off, mindless vampire killing film, some good fight scenes.

Super 8 - 3/10 thought it was garbage, story all over the show. Pants

Unknown - 8/10 mixture between Taken and Total Recall, good film.

Blitz - 7/10 Same as every other jason statham film this time hes a copper.


----------



## Replicator

DONT !!!!!! get The Beaver......(no its not a fanny movie) Mel Gibson & Jodie Foster should be shot for this Sh1te


----------



## bodymuscle

Iron Man 2..


----------



## achilles88

Avatar..... all i can say is wow what an amazing film :thumb:


----------



## expletive

Rise of the Planet of the Apes. = Quite enjoyable

Battle Los angeles = Not bad


----------



## buildingmuscle

I just went to watch *Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows* today


----------



## Randy Watson

Planet of the apes - really enjoyed it better than i thought it would be, was expecting mindless action throughout but it's quite a touching movie.


----------



## hackskii

I really want to see it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I watched inception the other day and really liked it. Took some concentrating, mind.


----------



## boricuarage

yesterday was rise of the apes... damn those apes need some xanax..steroids not an option for them ....good movie...

today was Hanna (16 year old girl trained by an ex cia agent) good one as well, then I watched The program 1993 football movie.....


----------



## boricuarage

the Lincoln lawyer is another good one...


----------



## hackskii

Do not watch Hobo with a shot gun.

Damn, that movie sucked but had to finish it:lol:


----------



## engllishboy

hackskii said:


> Do not watch Hobo with a shot gun.
> 
> Damn, that movie sucked but had to finish it:lol:


My thoughts exactly. **** film, but watched it all the way though haha.

Just watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes. I thought it was fvcking awesome!


----------



## synthasize

engllishboy said:


> My thoughts exactly. **** film, but watched it all the way though haha.
> 
> Just watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes. I thought it was fvcking awesome!


It is ****, as far as quality goes, but for cinematography and humour it wasn't that bad if you just went along with the fact that it was utterly ridiculous

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## engllishboy

synthasize said:


> It is ****, as far as quality goes, but for cinematography and humour it wasn't that bad if you just went along with the fact that it was utterly ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


YEah, i think that's why i finished it. They sort of went purely for the gore factor.


----------



## synthasize

engllishboy said:


> YEah, i think that's why i finished it. They sort of went purely for the gore factor.


I don't actually think I've seen anything else with as much mindless sick violence in it, even if it was cartoony

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggression

chilli said:


> I watched inception the other day and really liked it. Took some concentrating, mind.


Blinding film and the soundtrack by Hans Zimmer is class!

Had Lincoln lawyer a while, keep meaning to watch it.

Gonna watch rise of the planet of the apes in 30mins


----------



## engllishboy

synthasize said:


> I don't actually think I've seen anything else with as much mindless sick violence in it, even if it was cartoony
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


August Underground's Mordum

NSFW! Not safe if you've had your dinner either for that matter.


----------



## hackskii

synthasize said:


> I don't actually think I've seen anything else with as much mindless sick violence in it, even if it was cartoony
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


That is what I was thinking, it was totally volger too, and people do not talk like that.

When the guy walks through town there was total kaos and burning the kids in the bus with a flame thrower? :lol:

Then the cops go after the hobo instead of burning the bus of kids...........

Rutger Hauer sunk to the lowest of lows.

But the film was made in Canada.........haaaaa haaaaa


----------



## Replicator

Oranges & Sunshine..(true story)..... worth a look for historical purposes .......feckin government


----------



## Joe1961

I watched Taken the other day and for some reason I found myself in quite an emotional state, I wouldnt of minded that it was a tear jerker but its more of an action thriller, not sure whats up with me these days lol

Joe


----------



## boricuarage

Aggression said:


> Blinding film and the soundtrack by Hans Zimmer is class!
> 
> Had Lincoln lawyer a while, keep meaning to watch it.
> 
> Gonna watch rise of the planet of the apes in 30mins


watch lincoln lawyer!!!! it's a good twist...

apes are insane!!!

I'm ready for Spartacus to come out


----------



## boricuarage

Joe1961 said:


> I watched Taken the other day and for some reason I found myself in quite an emotional state, I wouldnt of minded that it was a tear jerker but its more of an action thriller, not sure whats up with me these days lol
> 
> Joe


clomid? lol....


----------



## boricuarage

i have snatch and haven't finished it yet.. to many damn movies and shows out there!!!!

lazy Sunday and done nothing but watch movies


----------



## Shady45

just about to watch Snatch again because i love it


----------



## lazy

Source code - 9/10 awesome film loved it just as much as inception

Hall pass - 8/10 fooking hillarious no idea why it has such a low imdb score. Watched it twice now and laughed my ass off both times.

The Fountain - 6/10 interesting if a little wierd film. Very well shot though.

The adjustment bureau - 7/10 another good film, well worth the watch

Paul - 8/10 Love simon pegg and nick frost, seth rogan is pretty funny in this as well as the alien


----------



## Ironclad

Super 8 was fairly good.

Paul was very good.

Watched a bit of Transformers 3 last night, the guys gf is just stupidly sexy, he's meant to be a dork.. couldn't keep watching it as I ripped my knob off.


----------



## -AC-

inbetweeners movie was fecking amazing!!

i literally cried with laughter at will, simon and neil dancing up to the group of girls in the bar.

9/10, one of the best comedy films ive seen. did not disappoint.

ps. dont leave when the credits come on. theres a hysterical bit at the end with someone on a quadbike.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Paul - Brilliant fun, absolutely hilarious. Best comedy i've seen in a good while.

Source Code - Average movie, worked out the 'twist' in the first 10 mins or so.

Limitless - Good start, interesting premise, very poor ending.

Transformers 3 - Overlong, but good fun in places and some incredible action scenes, esp in the sky scrapers.

Planet Of The Apes - Best film of my year so far. Tightly scripted (only a touch over 90 mins long) but packed full of interesting ideas and no chub/meaningless dialogue. Brilliant.


----------



## Replicator

Badteacher Brilliant


----------



## mark44

Greybones said:


> I watched a German film called "The Experiment" last week. It's a really good thriller based on the Standford Prison Experiment.
> 
> .


I'm gonna watch this at the weekend, meant to be good!


----------



## t hall gym

probably been said already but planet of the apes is brilliant


----------



## G-man99

Papa Lazarou said:


> Limitless - Good start, interesting premise, very poor ending.


Was going to ask about this ^^

Still worth a watch though??


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Aye, but IMO don't expect to be blown away.


----------



## morgz129

i agree with ac the inbetweeners film is hilarious and worth a watch .. 9/10


----------



## G-man99

morgz129 said:


> i agree with ac the inbetweeners film is hilarious and worth a watch .. 9/10


A mate watched it yesterday and said it was ok but not as funny as the tv series though.

I'll still watch it though as they are funny lads


----------



## winger

I want to watch, "The Inbetweeners Movie". Hard to find though.


----------



## flapjack

Re-watched "The Driver" last night.

Still a fvckin class film after all these years. (32 years old. lol)


----------



## winger

flapjack said:


> Re-watched "The Driver" last night.
> 
> Still a fvckin class film after all these years. (32 years old. lol)


Damn, 1978 and that sh1t still looks good. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43zcvKPnc60, my palms got sweaty during the chase scene...lol

I am going to get that right now, thanks man.


----------



## evad

watched the loveley bones the other day - not read the book so it was a bit confusing really to be honest, not that bad a film though even though its primarily aimed at women

also got round to watching i am legend - surprisingly impressed


----------



## Breda

Watched orphan the other day

Fcukin brilliant film


----------



## barsnack

wholemeal breda said:


> Watched orphan the other day
> 
> Fcukin brilliant film


twist is epic in it......just watched fish tank, low budget british film, surprisngly good, bit slow paced but killed a saturday afternoon


----------



## Breda

/QUOTE]

twist is epic in it......just watched fish tank, low budget british film, surprisngly good, bit slow paced but killed a saturday afternoon


----------



## billy2011

orphan is pretty cool i suppose!!

Anybody any ideas where to find 'The Inbetweeners Movie' online??


----------



## barsnack

billy2011 said:


> orphan is pretty cool i suppose!!
> 
> Anybody any ideas where to find 'The Inbetweeners Movie' online??


go to your local pub and look for a chinese guy, they usually sell them


----------



## Breda

go to your local pub and look for a chinese guy, they usually sell them


----------



## BB_999

Source Code and The Adjustment Bureau were both better than average.


----------



## boricuarage

Trust w/ clive owen.. ****ty ending.. I was hoping he find the guy and **** him up....Was a lil twisted at the very end


----------



## laurie g

watched cowboys v aliens yesterday and found it ws actually quite good and dainel craig looks hot as fu ck in it and looks kinda tight. It was good entertainment as well, thought it would be a parody but it wasnt really slapstick at all.


----------



## Milky

Watching bad Teacher is it any good ?

l am unsure so far.


----------



## cub

Milky said:


> Watching bad Teacher is it any good ?
> 
> l am unsure so far.


I thought the first half was rubbish, the second half was funnier.


----------



## Milky

cub said:


> I thought the first half was rubbish, the second half was funnier.


Cheers man...


----------



## Simon01

The inbetweeners.


----------



## hackskii

I thought "Good Day For It" was good.

Repeaters was pretty cool, trippy plot.


----------



## JamStyle

Super8 - Brilliant film. Suprised it hasn't had more publicity.

Captain America - Expected more

Rising of the Apes - Disappointing

Bridesmaids (yes i watched it!) - Actually quit funny

Super8 is ruling though - quality film


----------



## mark44

Just got back from cinema, went to see Conan the barbarian. Wasn't too bad. A lot of these films like Conan seem really cheesy now-a-days, but it's watchable.

Also saw the film the experiment the other day, now that is a good film! Different too!


----------



## EssexMalRider

Horrible bosses. Wife was in stitches. I wasnt but enjoyed it though.

Just watched hanna. Good movie but the script fell short a bit middle to end.


----------



## Lurgilurg

Dinner For Schmucks & Just Go With It - Haven't laughed so much in a long time


----------



## Replicator

When on hols we went to see Cowboys and Aliens and Rise of the planet of the apes ..both good films although we though Cowboys and aliens would have been better.


----------



## flinty90

is inception a good film anyone ??? might watch it tonight its on sky..

And yeah the experiment was a good film i thought !!


----------



## Patsy

Super (not Super8)

Was a good movie, pretty messed up though


----------



## hackskii

Watching a killer thriller movie called The Killing Jar.

Damn, super violent


----------



## Milky

Bad teacher is decidedly average TBH.


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Taken is a great film! Apologies if it has already been said but I'm ****ed if I'm reading 100 pages first.


----------



## Conscript

Rocky 4 just starting on itv4 :thumb:


----------



## pod13

Watched 'Hobo With A Shotgun' - I recommend it.


----------



## Patsy

Just finished watching Thor. Love it!!


----------



## flinty90

watched inception last night, quality film !!!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Inbetweeners - Very funny from start to end and at least a 8/10


----------



## Guest

"Super 8" surely to me one of the very best movie so far I've seen.


----------



## SoulXedge

Just watched Thor didn't think it was for me but it was amazing well worth the watch!

Watched a gypsy film called knuckle shot over 12 years of footage enjoyed that!


----------



## laurie g

Planet of the apes- worked for me, was impressed very good film. i would have preffered planet of the gorrilas- far more destruction going on


----------



## Replicator

Fast & Furious 5.............. Brilliant film


----------



## Airborne Shaun

Faster, with Dwayne Johnson

or

The Next Three days, with Russel Crowe


----------



## Milky

Watched Horrible bosses........not bad ish.


----------



## Guest

Spartacus - Blood and Sand, and Gods of the Arena, they are TV series. Watched both and loved it, cracking cant wait for the 3rd.


----------



## Kermit2

Watched Paul and then Fast and the Furious 5 yesterday. Paul was a lot funnier than I was expecting. Fast 5 was too far fetched, but enjoyable.


----------



## muscle monster

The long awaited viewing of Red State came to an end

For me on fri, well worth a watch, something different

From Kevin Smith.


----------



## Diegouru

Pumping Iron....

Watched hundreds pf times...and love it!!


----------



## expletive

I watched Hanna recently - loved it!


----------



## fletch_belfast

Didn't think much of Hanna at all myself. And Fright Night with Colin Farrell was a big let down too...


----------



## engllishboy

Recently acquired Attack the Block, so will give that a watch tonight.


----------



## Ironclad

Seen Limitless & Source Code last night. Both were good, limitless was very good.


----------



## onthebuild

Dont know if its bween said... and without sounding lazy there's 145 pages to look through so just going to say it again! Bigger, Faster Stronger.

great film about drug use in sports and other ways of gaining an advantage 'gene doping' etc. Very informative look at steroid use and questions the current laws/regulations on their use.


----------



## Lurgilurg

Social Network was a lot better than I expected it to be


----------



## bowen86

Lurgilurg said:


> Social Network was a lot better than I expected it to be


i wanted to watch this, but after 10 mins i was like "nahhhh" it bored me. May give it another go.

I watched Tron Legacy, that was better than i thought.


----------



## UKBenC

Watched Thor the other night, good movie. Very toungue in cheek comedy and typical comic book drirecting but was still a pretty good movie. Cant wait till they bring all the comic book guys together for one big movie!!

Blitz is good too, wasnt expecting much from it but was surprised how much I liked it


----------



## Replicator

Pirates of the Caribbean 4 was good ................watched it yesterday


----------



## Guest

watched the devils advocate last night, old film with pacino and keauneu reeves....great film typical over the top pacino performance..


----------



## UKBenC

Replicator said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean 4 was good ................watched it yesterday


Is it really good, I tried watching it over the weekend but switched it off after 20 minutes cause it seemed daft. Does it get better?


----------



## Guest

UKBenC said:


> Is it really good, I tried watching it over the weekend but switched it off after 20 minutes cause it seemed daft. Does it get better?


No! I really liked the previous ones, this one went a bit ott


----------



## engllishboy

I quite liked Attack the Block, but i can imagine it's a very hit or miss film.


----------



## Replicator

UKBenC said:


> Is it really good, I tried watching it over the weekend but switched it off after 20 minutes cause it seemed daft. Does it get better?


No, its just good .I.agree with UKBenC.previous ones were better


----------



## Ironclad

Watched The Eagle last night. Started good, got strange, ended up like dances with wolves. Was ok on the whole, glad I didn't go to the cinema to see it though.


----------



## 0000_soldier

yh limitless was gd, wish that pill existed, source code was not that gd "source code" i thought it was gonna involve programming or something matrixy. Columbiana is gd worth to watch it for the girl, sexy when shes an assasin. the mechanic is a cool film, not too over the top action.


----------



## Rob68

Watched Notorious last night...pretty crap tbh....i liked some of his tunes at the time, but what a fcuking ar5e he was in real life same with the rest of his cronies....8 mile was far better IMO


----------



## mal

heres a remake of an old film that still bothers me,saw it on the stage too.

its out next year i think,cant wait lol.


----------



## skinso

Good film on sky at the moment 'bonded by blood' all about the Essex boys


----------



## synthasize

skinso said:


> Good film on sky at the moment 'bonded by blood' all about the Essex boys


I thought bonded by blood was pretty awful, especially considering ive seen Rise of The Footsoldier


----------



## dbgallery

Ironclad said:


> Seen Limitless & Source Code last night. Both were good, limitless was very good.


yep, I recommend those two as well


----------



## Barker

Just watched 'A Serbian Film', anyone seen it?

Disgusting.


----------



## synthasize

Barker said:


> Just watched 'A Serbian Film', anyone seen it?
> 
> Disgusting.


I have heard about it and its enough to put me off watching it


----------



## Hendrix

Rise of the planet of the apes was surprisingly good


----------



## Milky

On holiday l watched

Limitless ; Very good

Bridesmaids ; ok

Chalet girl ; ok

Hangover 2 ; Brilliant

Horrible bosses ; good.


----------



## Matt090

insideous: amazing!

jumpy scary all good


----------



## dand902

Check out this funny gym video showing all of the crazy things you will find people doing at the gym:


----------



## liam0810

matokane said:


> insideous: amazing!
> 
> jumpy scary all good


I thought it was good until you seen the ghost in the room and because it looked like a monster it kind of ruined it for me.

Watched reservoir dogs again the other night and loved it. Also This is England last night which is a great film


----------



## fletch_belfast

Barker said:


> Just watched 'A Serbian Film', anyone seen it?
> 
> Disgusting.


Yes I saw this a few months ago... I think I found it on the Blockbuster website in the new DVD releases section; I doubt they'd actually seen it or they probably wouldn't have been promoting it. The boundaries of what you can put in a film can't be pushed much farther than that I don't think.


----------



## paul81

rise of the planet of the apes was awesome

also finally got around to watching Thor, was pleasently surprised by that, well worth a watch.

Inbetweeners film wasnt bad at all, cant say it had one over on the tv series though.

looking forward to watching Warrior!


----------



## Hendrix

Warrior looks awesome.


----------



## barsnack

Tom Hardys traps are fecking massive compared to rest of his body, aas anyone?


----------



## Replicator

Attack the block.......... was just okay


----------



## winger

Replicator said:


> Attack the block.......... was just okay


I loved that movie, the banter was the sh1t!

The Caller was cleaver.

X was good.

The Entitled was good.

The Holding was good.

Creature was ok but the monster should have been better.


----------



## laurie g

The Human centerpede..............WTF....most f ucked up film i think i have ever seen


----------



## laurie g

Barker said:


> Just watched 'A Serbian Film', anyone seen it?
> 
> Disgusting.


Whats it about??


----------



## Replicator

Bereavement is not bad


----------



## Random181

Johnny english returns soon, might actually go cinema for first time in years.


----------



## Guest

Old School (comedy) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302886/

Its an oldy but christ is it funny 10/10, not seen it for years


----------



## Jaff0

DaveW said:


> Old School (comedy) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302886/
> 
> Its an oldy but christ is it funny 10/10, not seen it for years


Oldy?

This is an oldy. Or perhaps more to my personal taste, this - a little bit more modern for you young folk ;-)


----------



## Matt 1

Just watched [REC] 2, a spanish zombie/demon film, it was awesome! Quite freaky in places, deffo worth a watch if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## Readyandwaiting

bang babes part 2


----------



## anaboliclove

the rise of the Planet of the apes inbetweeners i also watched a all time classic just last night goodfellas there is a new one just out called warrior about cage fighting looks fair ace also the new conan the barbarian


----------



## lazy

Attack the Block - Loved this movie, great dialogue, very funny and had a serious message as well.

Transformers: Dark of the Moon - Bag of ****e. Watched it on my projector with full DTS sound and it was still bollox. ****e storyline, ****e acting, over the top action scenes.


----------



## flinty90

last night i watched, law abiding citizen, was very good.


----------



## Breda

flinty90 said:


> last night i watched, law abiding citizen, was very good.


Brilliant film mate

I watched a film called apocolypto last night and that is a fcuking awsome film... Its about a juju tribe who get taken over by another juju tribe O you just need to watch it i can't be assed to explain it


----------



## hackskii

Breda said:


> Brilliant film mate
> 
> I watched a film called apocolypto last night and that is a fcuking awsome film... Its about a juju tribe who get taken over by another juju tribe O you just need to watch it i can't be assed to explain it


Awesome movie.


----------



## Breda

hackskii:2524504 said:


> Awesome movie.


It definately is bro, it was recommended to me by a friend and i was glued to it from start to finish... Speilburg did a good job


----------



## Replicator

Breda said:


> It definately is bro, it was recommended to me by a friend and i was glued to it from start to finish... Speilburg did a good job


it wasnt spielberg who did apocalypto bro ..that film was part written and directed by Mel Gibson


----------



## cub

I thought Law Abiding Citizen had the makings of a good film but the the typical Hollywood explosions and other over-the-top stuff just made it too ridiculous to be enjoyable.

I watched The Field for the first time recently. It's set in 1960s Ireland and is about a man (played by Richard Harris) who will stop at nothing to prevent an American businessman from buying this field which he and his family have worked on for years. I thought Harris' performance was very convincing, and very powerful.

The next film I plan to watch is Battleship Potemkin.


----------



## Breda

Replicator:2524801 said:


> it wasnt spielberg who did apocalypto bro ..that film was part written and directed by Mel Gibson


Yes you're right mate not sure why I thought it was spielberg... I take it you've seen it as well


----------



## flinty90

Breda said:


> Yes you're right mate not sure why I thought it was spielberg... I take it you've seen it as well


you getting mixed up with a long fingered alien that touches young boys claiming they want to phone home ???

lol

it reminds me of uriel throwing his pink log around gagging for people to touch it !!!

and i hear his tip fcukin glows in the dark


----------



## andy

Breda said:


> Brilliant film mate
> 
> I watched a film called apocolypto last night and that is a fcuking awsome film... Its about a juju tribe who get taken over by another juju tribe O you just need to watch it i can't be assed to explain it


that, my friend is a fkn amazing film which i could not take my eyes off for a second. love him or hate him, gibson can make a movie. (braveheart, passion of the christ, apocalypto)


----------



## Replicator

Breda said:


> Yes you're right mate not sure why I thought it was spielberg... I take it you've seen it as well


I have and agree with you


----------



## deeconfrost

transformers 3 dark side of the moon!


----------



## progress 25

hi to be honest havent gone through all the replys but if your lookin for a recent film out in cinema , last friday i went to see 'warrior' and can deff recomend it.


----------



## Redbeard85

If yous havn't seen Your Highness yet, dl that...good comedy...also for action Shoalin


----------



## Beats

Friends with benefits was not bad also you see a full behind shot of Mila Kunis naked its worth it just for that!! :drool:


----------



## sunn

Killer elite!


----------



## Replicator

Dizzee! said:


> Friends with benefits was not bad also you see a full behind shot of Mila Kunis naked its worth it just for that!! :drool:


I just looked her up on the net .......................and your NOT wrong :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

8mm was a good film, also watched Kick Ass again today, love that film.

Immortals looks good, might have to go to the flicks to watch that.


----------



## brummy

zookeeper, transformers 3, setup


----------



## flinty90

just watched "District 13" the ultimatum,, in french with subtitles but a cracking little film .. the free running amazes me !!!


----------



## EssexMalRider

Best line in thor was ' its this one of starks?' Nice set up for a blockbuster in the making. Saw it on a plane recently.

Also saw soul surfer. I don't know if it was the red wine but I loved that film to bits (true story).


----------



## Beats

Replicator said:


> I just looked her up on the net .......................and your NOT wrong :thumb:


Shes amazing mate isnt she!


----------



## Simon01

Never Back Down (Abit cheesy but i enjoyed it!)


----------



## Simon01

progress 25 said:


> hi to be honest havent gone through all the replys but if your lookin for a recent film out in cinema , last friday i went to see 'warrior' and can deff recomend it.


X2 great film! 5 star


----------



## jake87

kill an irishman - 7/10 good no thrills mobster film


----------



## Beats

Simon01 said:


> Never Back Down (Abit cheesy but i enjoyed it!)


I loved that film as you say very cheesy but it was really good makes me wana move to florida lol


----------



## barsnack

saw warrior too lastnight, loved it, alot better than i was expecting and the fight scenes were really good


----------



## barsnack

jake87 said:


> kill an irishman - 7/10 good no thrills mobster film


it was fcuking awful, worse thing was i googled who the guy was murdering the irish accent in the lead role and hes irish himself


----------



## Shaynewob

Warrior top film


----------



## hackskii

*Black Sheep*, I love those dark humor horror movies.

I thought it was damn good considering.

Made in New Zealand, dudes on there sound like you guys.


----------



## Guest

Due Date - Caught it yesterday on Sky, enjoyed it funny!


----------



## engllishboy

I watched Rango yesterday and thought it was pretty good!


----------



## MRSTRONG

hackskii said:


> *Black Sheep*, I love those dark humor horror movies.
> 
> I thought it was damn good considering.
> 
> Made in New Zealand, dudes on there sound like you guys.


haha thanks ...


----------



## Natural-Chris

i watched a good old one other day trainning day very good movie!


----------



## Greenspin

Has anyone seen *Die*? Whats your opinion. I thought it was pants. Could have been really good. But spent to much time being mysterious before bring it together. Was not very exciting either.


----------



## Milky

Recently re watched

New Jack City top film

From Paris with love brilliant

And now watching Gladiator.... EPIC...


----------



## Greenspin

Milky said:


> Recently re watched
> 
> New Jack City top film
> 
> From Paris with love brilliant
> 
> And now watching Gladiator.... EPIC...


Do you mean Gladiator as in the oldish film. Or is there a new one?


----------



## Lurgilurg

In Bruge - what a film haha


----------



## puurboi

Alpha dog is a sick movie, give it a watch


----------



## Milky

Greenspin said:


> Do you mean Gladiator as in the oldish film. Or is there a new one?


As in Maximus Desimus Merridius mate..


----------



## Replicator

Mothers day .....5 out o ten


----------



## Replicator

puurboi said:


> Alpha dog is a sick movie, give it a watch


Better be right LOL Im down loading this now...........I Googled it , its got a good cast and story line


----------



## LunaticSamurai

FLightplan was on earlier, pretty good.

Started watching From Paris with Love and missed a bit of it so i have to watch it again, was awesome.

Have got Blitz to watch and Armoured.

Not to mention Inception about 2 weeks ago. Love that film.


----------



## Milky

LunaticSamurai said:


> FLightplan was on earlier, pretty good.
> 
> Started watching From Paris with Love and missed a bit of it so i have to watch it again, was awesome.
> 
> Have got Blitz to watch and Armoured.


lent my copy of From Paris to the lads at work, fu*king top top film mate..


----------



## fitrut

Exam (2009), good movie


----------



## Greenspin

fitness said:


> Exam (2009), good movie


Is that that movie where they are all in a room, and the answer is 'No'?


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> FLightplan was on earlier, pretty good.
> 
> Started watching From Paris with Love and missed a bit of it so i have to watch it again, was awesome.
> 
> Have got Blitz to watch and Armoured.
> 
> Not to mention Inception about 2 weeks ago. Love that film.


Both Good


----------



## GShock

*Hangover2*, got to watch *setup* next


----------



## fitrut

Greenspin said:


> Is that that movie where they are all in a room, and the answer is 'No'?


yep, thats the one


----------



## Hayesy

Driver and red state


----------



## hackskii

Red State was pretty crazy.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Scream 4 - same **** different day

Sanctum - really good, scary and claustrophobic!

Red Riding Hood - interesting, not great, worth a watch


----------



## UKBenC

Watched The Change Up the other night, wasnt expecting to much from it with it being advertised as typical American comedy but I was surprised at how good it was. Worth a watch if theres nothing else on

Rating 6/10


----------



## Guest

Watched that Paranormal Activity 2 last night, nowhere near as bad as the first but still a good film.

The 1st one left more to the imagination, which is what I thought made it scary, this one felt more directed.


----------



## andy

The Road.

a very bleak, sad film.


----------



## cub

Paranormal Activity 3 was quite scary. I went and saw Anonymous yesterday. Honestly one of the worst films I've ever seen, unbelievable storyline dragged out too long, confusing flashbacks, unhistorical, etc. Couldn't wait for it to end.


----------



## Papa Lazarou

andy said:


> The Road.
> 
> a very bleak, sad film.


Very very very good tho!


----------



## Justin Cider

FINALLY watched 'The Human Centipede' last night... Missus was freaked out and left me to watch it after 30min...

I loved it, one of my new favourites... Wanna see The Human Centipede 2....


----------



## PowerMyself

Captain America at the weekend. Poor film and an obvious filler for the Avengers. They're knocking out some crap at the moment. Xmen First Class was much better for the superhero genre.

The Road is one of the worst films I've ever seen - it's up their with Solaris.

Last superb film I saw was 'Super'. Bit of a Kickass copy but very funny.


----------



## PowerMyself

Was it me or was Taken one of the best action films of all time and Unknown, a pretty similar style action film, somehow utter crap.

Alpha Dog the true story with J Timberlake? Good film.


----------



## andy

PowerMyself said:


> Was it me or was Taken one of the best action films of all time and Unknown, a pretty similar style action film, somehow utter crap.
> 
> Alpha Dog the true story with J Timberlake? Good film.


taken was excellent...unknown was made on the back of the surprise popularity of taken but failed miserably imo.

taken 2 is in production.

liam neesons speech in taken is brilliant.


----------



## Greenspin

PowerMyself said:


> *Captain America at the weekend. Poor film* and an obvious filler for the Avengers. They're knocking out some crap at the moment. Xmen First Class was much better for the superhero genre.
> 
> The Road is one of the worst films I've ever seen - it's up their with Solaris.
> 
> Last superb film I saw was 'Super'. Bit of a Kickass copy but very funny.


Yeah, it was not great. And the 3D (first 3D movie Ive seen) was pretty poor IMO. Best bits of the movie where a spherical metal object rebounding off a wall in 3D, and the fact the end scene was in Times Square, which was a matter of yards from the cinema I was watching it at!


----------



## andy

PowerMyself said:


> Captain America at the weekend. Poor film and an obvious filler for the Avengers. They're knocking out some crap at the moment. Xmen First Class was much better for the superhero genre.
> 
> The Road is one of the worst films I've ever seen - it's up their with Solaris.
> 
> Last superb film I saw was 'Super'. Bit of a Kickass copy but very funny.


spot on with captain america being a filler....so rushed and you can see that.

i liked the road.....solaris, i wanted to gouge my eyes out and stamp on them afterwards


----------



## PowerMyself

The Road was one of the only films I've ever turned off before the end. Maybe I was in the mood for something else but it depressed the hell out of me.

Avengers actually looks good if you've seen the preview - though being a former comic geek, nothing will ever live up to the comics really (Spiderman 1 being the closest).


----------



## andy

PowerMyself said:


> The Road was one of the only films I've ever turned off before the end. Maybe I was in the mood for something else but it depressed the hell out of me.
> 
> Avengers actually looks good if you've seen the preview - though being a former comic geek, nothing will ever live up to the comics really (Spiderman 1 being the closest).


seen the preview for avengers, looks good...bit dissapointed ed norton isnt the hulk, thought he did well.

x men first class is the best one ive seen, reminds me of my old x men annuals i had as a kid.

thor was rushed as well.


----------



## Replicator

> The Road was one of the only films I've ever turned off before the end. Maybe I was in the mood for something else but it depressed the hell out of me.
> 
> Avengers actually looks good if you've seen the preview - though being a former comic geek, nothing will ever live up to the comics really (Spiderman 1 being the closest).


Try Brad Pitts Tree of life and that will be two...........................................40 mins in I couldnt take it any more LOL


----------



## engllishboy

PowerMyself said:


> Captain America at the weekend. Poor film and an obvious filler for the Avengers. They're knocking out some crap at the moment. Xmen First Class was much better for the superhero genre.
> 
> The Road is one of the worst films I've ever seen - it's up their with Solaris.
> 
> Last superb film I saw was 'Super'. Bit of a Kickass copy but very funny.


I watched Super yesterday. What a fvcking mad film. I was expecting a **** kick-ass rip off, but tbf, it holds its own imo.



GShock said:


> *Hangover2*, got to watch *setup* next


Setup, as in the 50 Cent one? I thought it was an okay film. Nothing amazing about it, but not bad. My mate on the other hand thought it was [email protected] lol.


----------



## Greenspin

You lot have watch so many films. Nothing wrong with that, but baring Cap America (which we saw in the US for the cinema experience) and Die, which I randomly decided to watch, I hardly even can be bothered to watch a whole 1.5 hours of t.v - unless it's a documentary!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

The Road - it was meant to be a downbeat and depressing film... but I can see how some may not like it. It simply wasn't an action film or anything similar. As a parent tho, it grabbed me.


----------



## lazy

I thought the road was an awesome movie!

Recently watched

The Change-up - Some very funny bits, well worth a watch just for the Laugh out Loud moments.

Captain America - Yet another boring superhero movie, worth a watch but dont expect anything different.

Red State - Really strange film but absolutely loved it, real strong message running through the film. Recommended.


----------



## spudsy

Ive had my kids at home today with the lurgy so we've had shrek 1 + 2 and more harry potter than i could shake a stick at lol, dont like potter but shrek is brilliant..... yes i know there for kids but their great films all the same.


----------



## Replicator

Water for Elephants is okay


----------



## Hayesy

PowerMyself said:


> Was it me or was Taken one of the best action films of all time and Unknown, a pretty similar style action film, somehow utter crap.
> 
> Alpha Dog the true story with J Timberlake? Good film.


Apha Dog is a really good one seen that a few months ago!

Taken is amazing, he did another called forgotten just after that or not long anyways and thats pretty decent too


----------



## Hayesy

Replicator said:


> Water for Elephants is okay


Watched that myself, im not to sad to say lol


----------



## Hayesy

lazy said:


> I thought the road was an awesome movie!
> 
> Recently watched
> 
> The Change-up - Some very funny bits, well worth a watch just for the Laugh out Loud moments.
> 
> Captain America - Yet another boring superhero movie, worth a watch but dont expect anything different.
> 
> Red State - Really strange film but absolutely loved it, real strong message running through the film. Recommended.


Crazy Hill Billy Hick film Red State was, but i did enjoy it


----------



## Wannaberipped

Anyone seen Super 8?

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest

Wannaberipped said:


> Anyone seen Super 8?
> 
> Thoughts?


Yeah seen it a while back didnt like it. No real story to it, and even that was all over the show, bad alien / young love story / good alien / conspiricy


----------



## Al n

Just seen 'The Fighter' with Christian Bale and Mark Wahlberg in it.

Brilliant film imo and I didn't realise it was about the Ward who fought Gatty three times. Some of the fights he had which the film covered looked really good so I'm going to watch the actual bouts now to see if the movie depiction was anything like accurate.

Pretty emotional end scene too, where they're sat on the couch together being interviewed.


----------



## Patsy

Gotti Was ok mafia biography

The Crew Okish Brit gangster lockstock like flick

Hitman Game based movie, quite enjoyed it

Im Still Here Quite an odd fcuked up mockumentary, well worth a watch


----------



## Tombo

One Missed Call is good


----------



## Guest

Upside down, the creation records story....what a ride for those involved....some great music too


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Machine Gun Preacher - Wow, what a great film. Really moving, had me wiping away dirt something that had got into my eyes a couple of times as I watched.


----------



## tazzy-lee

adjustment bureau

the next three days


----------



## Singh01

In Time! Best film ive seen in a long time!


----------



## PowerMyself

Papa Lazarou said:


> The Road - it was meant to be a downbeat and depressing film... but I can see how some may not like it. It simply wasn't an action film or anything similar. As a parent tho, it grabbed me.


I'm certainly not someone who only appreciate's action films, and maybe I wasn't in the right mood, but damn, they succeeded in making it downbeat and depressing.

Saying that, I'm going to see Immortals today.... expecting average.

Thor was OK but everything's so formulaic these days, especially superhero films. Read Ed norton was pretty annoyed at being overlooked for Avengers, great actor and thought he was a cool hulk.

Went to the cinema ealier in the year to watch 'Priest', think it's got Paul Bettany in. It was only being shown in 3D and costs 10.40 each, plus £2.40 for 3d glasses. Went home and downloaded it instead and it was poor. £25 for a film and they moan about people downloading them.

The Twighlight films highlight everything wrong with hollywood - every trailer is the same and I can't believe I got dragged to watch the 3rd one. Same with Harry Potter - 8 films just to find out how he beats voldermort.

Need to watch 'The Fighter' - colleague's reading his autobiography. Red States too.

I tend to watch films instead if TV. Or just download TV Series. Just finished 6 seasons of Supernatural and started on series 1 of Saprano's (never seen any of them).


----------



## Replicator

Conan the barbarian 2011 was good..................In fact I enjoyed the first hour or so before he was an adult the best .


----------



## Wannaberipped

waiting for a good release of planet of the apes


----------



## Lurgilurg

Hangover 2 & Limitless


----------



## F.M.J

I just finished watching Will Smith's Seven Pounds... Avoid this movie like the plague if you are on PCT. Put it this way, I had about 25 things stuck in my eye. Excellent movie I thought but very sad.


----------



## Sureno

F.M.J said:


> I just finished watching Will Smith's Seven Pounds... Avoid this movie like the plague if you are on PCT. Put it this way, I had about 25 things stuck in my eye. Excellent movie I thought but very sad.


Fantastic film!!!

Just watched immortals, was above average but think I preferred 300


----------



## EssexMalRider

Watched crazy stupid love at the weekend. Dont mind the odd rom com and this one wasnt bad at all.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Brianna does Jenna VOL 1


----------



## Guest

Watched killer elite yesterday, was ok, another cheesy jason statham robert di nero but good if you like that kind of thing action throughout i quite liked it


----------



## Papa Lazarou

tazzy-lee said:


> adjustment bureau
> 
> the next three days


Saw the Adjustment Bureau the other day - BRILLIANT! Two good films i've watched on the bounce now


----------



## flinty90

Unthinkable,


----------



## ryda

just watched the expendables

lol sick sick film!


----------



## winger

Good Neighbors on Netflix was good.


----------



## GShock

Centurion ..."I am a soldier of Rome and I will not yield"


----------



## Beats

The Town! decent movie!


----------



## Replicator

Restitution and 5 days of war are quite good


----------



## flinty90

From Paris with love...


----------



## James s

Felon (2008) Stephen Dorff, Val Kilmer

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1117385/

Best prison film i've watched, not very well known though which isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## UKBenC

Watched Conan the other day, didnt really rate it some scenes were good but on a whole the movie was at best 'watchable'


----------



## Ste7n

The Terrorist, watched it last night and thought it had a pretty good storyline...


----------



## 12 gauge

What films this lol,?


----------



## Barker

Not sure how many look at this thread i know i dont, but 'Bronson' is on Film 4 in 10 mins (10:50pm).

Just thought id give a heads up


----------



## shinobi_85

saw sin city again the other day.....crazy movie! a must watch!


----------



## Hayesy

Running Scared fuked up movie worth a watch!

Butterfly effect old one i watched lastnight


----------



## needle

12 gauge



> What films this lol,?


The Wrestler -

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1125849/


----------



## Tasty

I watched Harry Brown yesterday, quality film! Michael Caine is fantastic, to play that role at his age as well... he adds such weight and class to any film I think anyway. Top movie.


----------



## Barker

Hayesy said:


> Butterfly effect old one i watched lastnight


Same for like the 3rd time, good film


----------



## Barker

Barker said:


> Not sure how many look at this thread i know i dont, but 'Bronson' is on Film 4 in 10 mins (10:50pm).
> 
> Just thought id give a heads up


What a sh1t film that was not worth watching it at all really, makes no sense its just him being a bit of a nutter.


----------



## James s

Drive, a simple but brilliant retro film.


----------



## Hayesy

Anyone seen

Superbad or sex drive


----------



## Barker

Hayesy said:


> Anyone seen
> 
> Superbad or sex drive


Both but sex drive was the uncut version


----------



## Hayesy

Barker said:


> Both but sex drive was the uncut version


Two great films lol


----------



## Chris1993

I watched gladiator lastnight

best film ever made in my opinion


----------



## xkrdan

X-MEN FIRST CLASS IS LITERALLY FIRST CLASS!


----------



## Hayesy

one of my all time is scrooged


----------



## needle

watching From Paris with Love atm


----------



## xkrdan

chopthebench said:


> watching From Paris with Love atm


quality film love the fight scene before wax goes into the building "Tell me that wasn't some impressive ****. Kitchen staff."


----------



## needle

LMAO yeah thats funny! Just at the bit where Travolta bangs a hooker.

Sorry for spoiler.


----------



## winger

Change up was good.

Larry Crowne was also good.

Chick flicks but if you watch them with a girl you just might get lucky.

When you have no game, no looks, no money, it's called lucky..lol


----------



## needle

From Paris With Love - Good Film

Every time i seen some mention 'From Paris With Love' on this thread i kept thinking yous were talking about Paris Hilton's homemade video.


----------



## engllishboy

chopthebench said:


> From Paris With Love - Good Film
> 
> Every time i seen some mention 'From Paris With Love' on this thread i kept thinking yous were talking about Paris Hilton's homemade video.


Nah that's "One Night in Paris"

....apparently


----------



## needle

apparently eh? I bet the full homemade video is your screensaver you naughty boy


----------



## UKBenC

Cowboys & Aliens - Not bad, decent storyline and acting but could have been alot better. Quick rating 6/10


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Enduring love,British movie..bloody good show!!!


----------



## genesis

Immortals 3D Is bloody brilliant


----------



## Replicator

hangover 2 is no bad .......preferred the first one tho


----------



## 3752

Friends with Benefits is a good film to watch with the missus.......


----------



## Replicator

The river murders is worth a watch


----------



## flinty90

rise of the foot soldier is mint !!!


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> rise of the foot soldier is mint !!!


FAR too violent for me that one mate... cant watch it.


----------



## 44carl44

Milky said:


> FAR too violent for me that one mate... cant watch it.


your taking the **** there mate dont take you for a soft touch.


----------



## Milky

44carl44 said:


> your taking the **** there mate dont take you for a soft touch.


Deadly serious mate, cant watch anything like that with "proper" beatings etc....dont know why. Not a soft touch just dont like the violence glorified.


----------



## sutmae

"Friends with Benefits is a good film to watch with the missus......."

Sh*t actually just started to watch this on my own....does that make me gay?


----------



## McGuire86

Kill the Irishman

The Town

Warrior

The Reef

Rise of the Planet of the Apes

To Observe and Report

Killer Elite

Age of Heroes

Watched those recently, all top films !


----------



## sutmae

sutmae said:


> "Friends with Benefits is a good film to watch with the missus......."
> 
> Sh*t actually just started to watch this on my own....does that make me gay?


Well just finished watching it on my own with no woman present. Nearly cried but not quite. I think i'm still hetero. That was a close one!


----------



## laurie g

sutmae said:


> "Friends with Benefits is a good film to watch with the missus......."
> 
> Sh*t actually just started to watch this on my own....does that make me gay?


awful awful film i thought to be honest


----------



## sunn

Watched a film by chance on a plane reciently called the devils double If I remember rightits about uday saddams son how he made someone from his school who looked like him be his double made him wear false teeth and all sort he was one nasty cnut!

Would never pick it but is was a fantastic film highly recomend it!


----------



## Sureno

The good, the bad and the ugly

A few dollars more

A fistful of dollars

all brilliant films


----------



## Milky

Just watched Killer Elite...

So so IMO.


----------



## Ste7n

Watched senna last night, really good film, suprised that it had a good story to it...

Knuckle is another film documentary about gypsie bare knuckle fighting, it got some great fight footage, a must if your into street fighting imo


----------



## MrLong

Is Rise of the planet of the apes any good? Downloaded it but cant be arrsed to watch it if its shiite, heard mixed reviews.


----------



## PLauGE

Watched 50 / 50 the other night, good copy of it around in the usual places

Sound s abit grim with the cancer story line, but has some good humour, defo worth a watch


----------



## kites1664

Watched Iron Clad last night and was quite impressed with it, some very realistic gore as well


----------



## Redbeard85

Immortals...on a par with 300...and theres a good dl on PB or demonoid atm :thumb:


----------



## jazzmc

Watched The Fighter last night,decent film and a true story supposedly


----------



## Twisted

X men first Class today was good.

Horrible bosses Patchy but funny in places

Bridesmaids terrible terrible film.


----------



## ashmo

In Time pretty good.


----------



## lazy

MrLong said:


> Is Rise of the planet of the apes any good? Downloaded it but cant be arrsed to watch it if its shiite, heard mixed reviews.


Not really any good to be honest, was quite looking forward to it and came away disappointed. The story was very poor.


----------



## Replicator

MrLong said:


> Is Rise of the planet of the apes any good? Downloaded it but cant be arrsed to watch it if its shiite, heard mixed reviews.


Yes definitely worth a watch .

so is kungfoo panda 2


----------



## cub

Immortals. I really liked it, lots of buff half-naked men


----------



## Guest

Had my niece and nephew over the weekend ended up watching Despicable Me on sky.

Great kids film, had me in stitches for most of it. 9/10


----------



## Elbabbo

Rise of the Planet of the Apes is decent.


----------



## retro-mental

Watched a 2 part film the other week called "mesrine". Its french and about a Gangster that reigned terror over france in the 60's and 70's

The film was well done, brilliant acting as the main role was vincent cassel and the storyline although quite violent was interesting to follow. Action was good but what made this film better was the fact that it is true. The stuff he done was unbelievable but he done it

Better than scarface by a longshot IMO and anyone interested in that sort of film should check it out


----------



## Justin Cider

I've started to watch the August Underground trilogy, gonna watch the other 2 in the week


----------



## hackskii

I just finished "The Event" on netflix, good movie but after 15.4 hours, it left you hanging till next season.

Had I known that I never would have watched it in the first place.


----------



## m118

Paranormal Activity 2. Annoying!


----------



## Prophecy

A Perfect World. A 1993 movie starring Clint Eastwood and Keven Costner. That, and every other movie that Clint Eastwood has ever played in or directed 

A couple of months ago I downloaded all of Denzel Washington's movies too. Superb actor!


----------



## Patsy

Cowboy and Aliens was ok, well worth a watch just for the blonde girl, very easy on the eye


----------



## Patsy

The Thing (remake) Was ok, not as good as the original, could have been better imo.

Fright Night (remake) Really enjoyed this well worth a watch, better than i expected.

Big Fat Gypsy Gangster. Funny as fcuk, had me in stitches, recommend for a good laugh!


----------



## hackskii

Fright night was very good I thought.


----------



## Machette

Any1 watch "Shaving Ryans Privates" lol haha just jokin i meant saving private ryan lol


----------



## Milky

Just watching Peter Kay live and its funny as fu*k...


----------



## kites1664

rs60786 said:


> Any1 watch "Shaving Ryans Privates"


Yep just after Bra Wars, and Womb Raider..lol


----------



## Machette

hahaha


----------



## boricuarage

Puss in boots.. Warrior!!!! Bout to watch colombiana!!


----------



## boricuarage

Devils double was good too


----------



## lucs

Time line i think its called


----------



## Guest

Mongol : The rise of Ghengis Khan.

Subtitles job but still a cracking film


----------



## jake87

warrior - the best ufc type film ive seen. tom hardy is a legend of an actor


----------



## ki3rz

Went to see In Time in the cinema the other day, well worth a watch imo!


----------



## Lurgilurg

Inception


----------



## Guest

Warrior - Watched it this monring, belting film!!


----------



## hackskii

Hard Rain is old but an awesome movie.


----------



## winger

Tower Heist was good and funny.


----------



## PLauGE

Warrior, cracking film


----------



## [email protected]

Is warrior on sky at the moment?


----------



## PLauGE

Its only just out mate so unlikely

Forgot to mention final destination 5

Wasnt bad, wasnt great, more of the same, they reused some ideas from previous in the series which was lame, and yet again left wide open for FD6


----------



## [email protected]

Just checked box office, Gutted its not on yet. Anyway the wife has decided we are gonna watch "The Town"


----------



## hackskii

Final Destination 5 was ok, it is a 3D movie and watching it on 2D kind of ruined it.

the shots you could tell were for 3D so much of what is going on does not look all that great, but some good slow motion stuff that look pretty crazy.


----------



## Guest

The Inbetweeners movie - brilliant


----------



## Replicator

watched warrior last night ..its a good film


----------



## lazy

Thought Fright night was very good film.


----------



## infernal0988

Not a recent film but i just watched Rise of the footsoldier for the 50th time lmfao


----------



## hackskii

I liked "the Perfect Host", it was crazy.

Thriller

http://theperfecthostmovie.com/


----------



## winger

Hostel 3 was really good.


----------



## big_jim_87

Warrior (cage fighting film) awesome! Got the fella who played Bronson


----------



## big_jim_87

Replicator said:


> watched warrior last night ..its a good film


Lol didn't see this yea it's quality!


----------



## big_jim_87

Not a film but I saw Micky Flanagan's latest stand up.... Funny stuff!


----------



## winger

Lass ihn nicht rein. Horror, lots of twists and is about a 7 on a scale of 1-10


----------



## boricuarage

Dirty!!! Kind of like a cheap version of training day


----------



## kites1664

just watched 4 lions again, still damn funny


----------



## DutchTony

Rocky 4


----------



## glennb1980

rubber dingy rappids bro


----------



## infernal0988

Best film iv watched in a while was actually the new Conan the barbarian movie


----------



## dr gonzo

Dead mans shoes. one of my favorite films


----------



## tazzy-lee

DREAM HOUSE IS A GOOD ONE


----------



## Guest

sat through black swan with the missus, thought it was blinding tbh, does that make me a complete girl lol?


----------



## hackskii

Straw Dogs was really good.


----------



## ki3rz

Warrior, wanted to see in cinema but got a version off my mate the other day. Top film!


----------



## Patsy

Drive. was amazing 7/10

Angels Crest. Really good movie, i actually had a tear in my eye 6/10

Fast Five. was ok 5/10

Faces in the Crowd. worth a watch 5/10

Killer Elite. really like this as i wasn't expecting much 6/10


----------



## Guest

I can't remember what it was called but it's the new film with justin timberlake in it where time is used as money, anyone seen it? i watched it the other day, great idea for a film but poorly executed imo


----------



## Milky

Watched The Inbetweeners.... not too bad...

Just watching Hancock again where he shoves the prisoners head up the other prisoners ar*e............ ha ha brilliant.


----------



## JusNoGood

1408 was a great movie I watched the other day..had me on the edge of my seat


----------



## JusNoGood

Milky said:


> Just watching Hancock again where he shoves the prisoners head up the other prisoners ar*e............ ha ha brilliant.


lol..yea that is good :grin:


----------



## Guest

gonna watch the hills have eyes at 11:20 on film4, good film


----------



## ki3rz

Anyone watched The devils double?


----------



## boricuarage

KI3RAN said:


> Anyone watched The devils double?


Yup... Great one!!


----------



## Replicator

Hostel 3 was quite good ............watched it last night


----------



## boricuarage

Replicator said:


> Hostel 3 was quite good ............watched it last night


Wat hostel3.. Never knew they had a new one!! Gota get up on that


----------



## Beats

t4tremendous said:


> gonna watch the hills have eyes at 11:20 on film4, good film


You saw the 2nd one of that? I only found out yesterday there was one


----------



## Guest

Dizzee! said:


> You saw the 2nd one of that? I only found out yesterday there was one


yeah it's definently worth a watch, not as good as the first one though imo


----------



## Beats

il have to download it (Legaly of course :rolleye: )


----------



## Shady45

The girl with the dragon tattoo

The girl that played with fire

The girl that kicked the hornets nest

watched those three not long ago, quite enjoyed them tbh.

Watched Your Highness last night, was decent enough but nothing special.


----------



## fitrut

t4tremendous said:


> I can't remember what it was called but it's the new film with justin timberlake in it where time is used as money, anyone seen it? i watched it the other day, great idea for a film but poorly executed imo


yeah, great idea, there some nice lines also but ending bit weak. good film tho


----------



## Beats

Justin Timberlake is a horrific actor!


----------



## Simon01

Horrible Bosses = Great film, very funny


----------



## winger

Battleground was good.


----------



## JM

Devils double - 7/10

The Inbetweeners - 6-10

The inbetweeners would of been a lot better if there was less of the Carly b0llox,Devils double was a very good movie though which is definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Shady45

JM said:


> Devils double - 7/10
> 
> The Inbetweeners - 6-10
> 
> The inbetweeners would of been a lot better if there was less of the Carly b0llox,Devils double was a very good movie though which is definitely worth a watch.


I think that Inbetweeners pulled it off pretty well, wasn't expecting much though tbh. I agree on the Carly thing though, got a bit too much when he was seeing her everywhere and selling all his clothes lol


----------



## winger

Horrible bosses was the sh1t.


----------



## ki3rz

Gladiator tonight on ITV. Forgot how good this film is


----------



## winger

KI3RAN said:


> Gladiator tonight on ITV. Forgot how good this film is


Great movie.


----------



## 19072

hackskii said:


> Straw Dogs was really good.


Watched this last night..

Apart from one part in it. The rest was good..


----------



## fitrut

watched Tangled last nite, nice one


----------



## landerson

Screwed and new years eve


----------



## flinty90

Not a film but been watching the Game of thrones , fcukin brilliant , if you havent seen it !!!


----------



## Dux

flinty90 said:


> Not a film but been watching the Game of thrones , fcukin brilliant , if you havent seen it !!!


Game of Thrones is some of the best TV I've ever seen.

They've started filming the second book, and I think it should hit out screens in April.


----------



## ki3rz

Watched a bit of Orphan earlier, such a twisted film lol but worth a watch


----------



## lazy

Warrior - EPIC Movie, not just about fighting and has something for everybody. Had me standing up in my living room punching the air and the misses crying at the end. Best Movie of 2011.

Contagion - Nice disaster Movie made even better because it really could happen. Enjoyed this one too but don't watch if your ill 

Bridesmaids - Actually quite funny, mainly aimed at women but I had a fair few laughs in it. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Uk_mb

Book Of Eli. Just been on sky movies. Not seen that film in a long time.

Amazing!


----------



## ki3rz

The town is one I watched earlier, I have too much time on my hands haha. Good crime thriller, worth the watch


----------



## boricuarage

never back down and never back down 2 good MMA movies!!nothing beats WARRIOR though!!


----------



## Dux

I downloaded The Human Centipede 2 the other night, but don't know whether to watch it.

Anyone seen it? Is it worse than A Serbian Film?

Could anything possibly be worse than A Serbian Film?


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> I downloaded The Human Centipede 2 the other night, but don't know whether to watch it.
> 
> Anyone seen it? Is it worse than A Serbian Film?
> 
> Could anything possibly be worse than A Serbian Film?


Jokin! Didn't no it was out

I saw the first one. Now that's fukced up !!!


----------



## Dux

It's supposed to be horrendous, much worse than the first one.


----------



## Uk_mb

Lmao I well wna see it. Pcs broke tho! Cnt download anything !


----------



## Shady45

Dux said:


> It's supposed to be horrendous, much worse than the first one.


I've not seen it but this time it's a creepier man that is a sexual deviant. He has no surgical experience and no surgical tools so uses everyday things. Can only imagine it will be grim lol


----------



## Uk_mb

Shady45 said:


> I've not seen it but this time it's a creepier man that is a sexual deviant. He has no surgical experience and no surgical tools so uses everyday things. Can only imagine it will be grim lol


Sweeeeeet !!


----------



## Twisted

flinty90 said:


> Not a film but been watching the Game of thrones , fcukin brilliant , if you havent seen it !!!


Loved Game of Thrones so much so I have now read the whole series of books and can't believe due to the rate the author writes them I may have to wait up to five years for the next one.

Some major plot twists to come!


----------



## Dux

Twisted said:


> Loved Game of Thrones so much so I have now read the whole series of books and can't believe due to the rate the author writes them I may have to wait up to five years for the next one.
> 
> Some major plot twists to come!


I read the first one and started the second, but I struggle to find the time to read them.

I might see if I can find a torrent of them in audio format


----------



## zak1990

Rise of the planet of the apes very good

The warrior- is a Brilliant mma fighting film


----------



## Uk_mb

This exact moment I'm watching

41year old virgin, who knocked up sarah marshell and felt superbad about it

Lmao this hilarious

Any1 got sky movies... Its on premier all week lol

Obv a spoof film. But its awsome haha


----------



## Moonbeam




----------



## Mr_Morocco

saw the new sherlock holmes last night was good


----------



## JM

Drillbit Taylor - 7/10

Watched this last night on E4 and it was a pretty good movie,Some good laughs in there too.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0817538/


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Brianna does jenna


----------



## JM

Horrible Bosses - 9/10



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1499658/

Definitely the best movie of 2011 which i have watched,If you have not seen it hire it,dload it now :thumbup1:


----------



## Ste7n

From Paris with love, not bad film overall, violence, drugs, cars, women, a bit of humor, what else do you need in a film...


----------



## winger

As good as dead is an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Dux

Skyline.

2 hours of my life I ain't getting back.


----------



## Robbie

Dux said:


> I downloaded The Human Centipede 2 the other night, but don't know whether to watch it.
> 
> Anyone seen it? Is it worse than A Serbian Film?
> 
> Could anything possibly be worse than A Serbian Film?


Have you seen A Serbian Film; it sounds horrific!


----------



## Dux

Yeah, without a doubt the worst film I've ever seen.

It's just totally unnecessary. I initially watched it because it's supposed to be a metaphor for the Balkan conflicts, whereas in reality it's just a horrific attempt at pushing all boundaries.

I wouldn't even recommend watching it to anyone to make their own mind up, it's just seriously fcuked up.


----------



## Bora

menace 2 society, boyz N the hood, man on fire, the untouchables, scarface < pretty norm for a sunday for me


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

watched a gritty korean (i think) film called I Saw The Devil. Its basically a revenge film. Was very good but quite horiffic, the violence was very graphic and some scenes made me a bit uneasy. The actual film itself was very good though and im not sure if it was just because the actors weren't big Hollywood blockbuster types but something about it was just gritty and real. I highly recommend! :beer:


----------



## Uk_mb

I love you, man. Bbc1

Reluctant to watch it the first time I saw it. Awsome film!


----------



## Dux

Centurion - Meh.

There's some right old sh1te on Sky Movies at the moment.

When I finally find something worth watching, I'll share it with you all, I promise.


----------



## Ste7n

Didn't notice this before, but any film with jenny in it gets my vote,she'd get it from all angles lol



JM said:


> Horrible Bosses - 9/10
> 
> View attachment 70738
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1499658/
> 
> Definitely the best movie of 2011 which i have watched,If you have not seen it hire it,dload it now :thumbup1:


----------



## Dux

SouthPaw said:


> Didn't notice this before, but any film with jenny in it gets my vote,she'd get it from all angles lol


Funnily enough, I too have always thought that films with her in them are watchable, regardless of how sh1t they are


----------



## evad

watched the bourne trilogy again lately, still cracking films, especially the last one

also watched (mostly again over christmas)

gremlins

the full monty

harry potter number one (forgot the name)


----------



## Uk_mb

BORAT - don't care if u don't think its funny ... If u can't laugh at this u have no sence of homour what so ever

Awsome !!

E4+1. Just started


----------



## ki3rz

monsterballs said:


> BORAT - don't care if u don't think its funny ... If u can't laugh at this u have no sence of homour what so ever
> 
> Awsome !!
> 
> E4+1. Just started


What number E4+1 on sky?


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Adjustment Beaureau got it for xmas ... as they say inception meets bourne ! Crack a lacking ...


----------



## Guest

Just watched Contagion - good film 7/10

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1598778/


----------



## buzzzbar

Contagion was good but the ending was a little too quick and rushed for me but yeah 7/10


----------



## andymc88

Immortals good film but was **** copy and watched this is England again cos the misses hadn't seen it


----------



## L00NEY

Dux said:


> I downloaded The Human Centipede 2 the other night, but don't know whether to watch it.
> 
> Anyone seen it? Is it worse than A Serbian Film?
> 
> Could anything possibly be worse than A Serbian Film?


yeah check out a jap film called Grotesque .. its banned in most countries but can d/l. its some freaky ****


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

buzzzbar said:


> Contagion was good but the ending was a little too quick and rushed for me but yeah 7/10


Yeah i thought the same, watched another disease outbreak film called The Andromeda Strain that i though was better, its a bit older though, 2008 maybe and is like 3 hours long but well worth a watch if you enjoyed contagion. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424600/


----------



## evad

L00NEY said:


> yeah check out a jap film called Grotesque .. its banned in most countries but can d/l. its some freaky ****


seen the first human centipede, proper weird


----------



## JM

Kill List - 6/10



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1788391/

Bit of a slow starting movie,Got interesting the further it went on with a few unexpected twists in the story.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

A list made by 4chan funnily enough, working through the list atm, all the ones i have seen so far have been very good


----------



## evad

http://film.guardian.co.uk/1000films/0,,2108487,00.html

there's a challenge for you, top 1000 films according to the guardian


----------



## Rykard

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah i thought the same, watched another disease outbreak film called The Andromeda Strain that i though was better, its a bit older though, 2008 maybe and is like 3 hours long but well worth a watch if you enjoyed contagion. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424600/


The original was 1971 - this really was scary back in the day...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066769/


----------



## winger

The Hunters is really good.


----------



## hackskii

grabbin it now big man.

Poor bandwith on the wireless at the relatives house.


----------



## cub

The Guns of Navarone is on television now. Great film


----------



## JM

Cedar Rapids - 8/10










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1477837/

Just finished watching this now and it is a fantastic movie,Very funny with a great cast.Definitely worth a watch :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

life in a day. hundreds of people from all over the world submitted stuff they'd recorded about their life on one particular day. I think they got 4,500 hours of rushes, which they edited down into a film. No story, just a snapshot of the world on one day. Brilliant.


----------



## Moonbeam

Watched four lions last night, love it. Squat jogs innit


----------



## Dux

Halfway through Human Centipede 2, Christ on a bike it's grim.

I reckon if you watched this whilst struggling with PCT you'd top yourself.


----------



## Uk_mb

Dux said:


> Halfway through Human Centipede 2, Christ on a bike it's grim.
> 
> I reckon if you watched this whilst struggling with PCT you'd top yourself.


Lmfao ur gna have to lend me that wen u come to pick up ur ice cream haha


----------



## Uk_mb

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Watched four lions last night, love it. Squat jogs innit


Rubber dingy rappids brudda

Hilarious!!


----------



## Dux

Lol, I'll put it on a memory stick mate.


----------



## Ste7n

Teachers take it up the 4ss, overall not a bad watch, alot of women getting it in the... well i think we all know where lol


----------



## Uk_mb

SouthPaw said:


> Teachers take it up the 4ss, overall not a bad watch, alot of women getting it in the... well i think we all know where lol


Is this a dirty movie your refuring too !

Sorry but we aren't that sort of people in here

However. I saw a good one called 2 trannie's, 1 dustbin lorry


----------



## Beats

The Next 3 Days

Takers

Source Code

Inbetweeners

Watched them all day today and they were all pretty god damn decent!


----------



## Machette

monsterballs said:


> Rubber dingy rappids brudda
> 
> Hilarious!!


The bit when theyre Moving there heads side to side for anti surveilance makes me laugh like maad...


----------



## infernal0988

zombieland really good movie


----------



## winger

Mardi Gras Spring Break is very funny.


----------



## powerhouseh

smokin aces


----------



## Ste7n

monsterballs said:


> Is this a dirty movie your refuring too !
> 
> Sorry but we aren't that sort of people in here
> 
> However. I saw a good one called 2 trannie's, 1 dustbin lorry


I thought we were all horny dirtballs on here, maybe i got mixed up... :rolleye: :innocent:


----------



## Ste7n

The Whistle Blower: 7/10 Film based on a true story about about trafficking in ukraine and how money talks...


----------



## Matt 1

Weekender (2011)

Good if you like films such as rise of the foot solider, the buiness etcc..


----------



## Airborne Shaun

Warrior


----------



## evad

finally got round to watching the expendables on blu ray lastnight, probably been mentioned loads in here but it was better then i thought it would be


----------



## winger

Transit was very good. It's an after dark film.


----------



## j2r

real steel..very enjoyable and easy viewing


----------



## Uk_mb

If any1 knows what film this is out of..... You're fukced up ! :lol:


----------



## fitrut

monsterballs said:


> If any1 knows what film this is out of..... You're fukced up ! :lol:


gosh thats one creepy look :blink:


----------



## Dux

It's wrong, everything about that film is just so wrong.


----------



## Uk_mb

Its fkin disgusting lmao


----------



## Muscle

is it new? I've never seen that film..


----------



## Dux

Muscle said:


> is it new? I've never seen that film..


Good, keep it that way


----------



## Uk_mb

Yeah a follow up from the first one

The first was a crazed scientist sewing ppl together.

same concept... But in this one its not a scientist. Its just a fukt up retarded midget


----------



## fitrut

monsterballs said:


> Yeah a follow up from the first one
> 
> The first was a crazed scientist sewing ppl together.
> 
> same concept... But in this one its not a scientist. Its just a fukt up retarded midget


aaah you just ruined it, i was going to watch it


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

monsterballs said:


> If any1 knows what film this is out of..... You're fukced up ! :lol:


its worse than the 1st one


----------



## Uk_mb

You do see a fair few t!tties in it tho


----------



## Muscle

is the first one with a different doctor? wtf there is a 2nd?!? its impossible to make it more fcuked up than the first?


----------



## Uk_mb

Muscle said:


> its impossible to make it more fcuked up than the first?


That's what I thort !!

The first is a actual doctor specailised in syamise twins so he new wat he was doing.


----------



## HypnoticParkour

theres a guy my ex used to work with and he had the logo tattooed to his forearm, not on the underside either


----------



## Uk_mb

Well that was the most disturbing thing ever seen. And I've been to china lol

Even the '1959 vauxhall cresta' got in the credits named ALMA :lol:


----------



## Lurgilurg

Gran Torino - one of the best films I've seen, watched it many of times


----------



## Uk_mb

Lurgilurg said:


> Gran Torino - one of the best films I've seen, watched it many of times


X2


----------



## broch316

kill the irishman... awesome film


----------



## mikemull

My wife fought me the fighter, limitless and unknown at Christmas. Watched all 3 in 3nights! All top films!!


----------



## RowRow

Human centipede 2, brilliant in a sick way.


----------



## iesous77

Just finished watching warrior, now im about to put on bloodwork =]


----------



## Guest

mikemull said:


> My wife fought me the fighter, limitless and unknown at Christmas. Watched all 3 in 3nights! All top films!!


thought the fighter was a bit of a let down tbh after all the hype


----------



## winger

Identity is a 10.


----------



## 19072

watched that role models last night..

funny ****

'you white... you ben affleck' lol


----------



## Guest

Drive - Enjoyed it, good film!


----------



## Hayesy

Dave said:


> Drive - Enjoyed it, good film!


Good movie watched this about a week ago!!!


----------



## Hayesy

Bringing Back the old skool flicks i watched big trouble in little china lastnight - CLASSIC!!


----------



## fitrut

Dave said:


> Drive - Enjoyed it, good film!


not bad, some scenes bit too cruel


----------



## 19072

Dave said:


> Drive - Enjoyed it, good film!


just watched the trailer on youtube. gonna download tonight. cheers bud


----------



## Jsb

all the marvel films

warrior

source code

got warhorse to watch


----------



## Chelsea

Jsb said:


> all the marvel films
> 
> warrior
> 
> *source code*
> 
> got warhorse to watch


Watched this the other day it was really good actually.


----------



## MattGriff

The best recent films I have watched:

In Diana Jones and the Temple of Poon

Analyse ****

Womb Raider

Sean of the Spread

How Stella got her tubes packed


----------



## Guest

50/50 was good, definently worth a watch if you get a chance


----------



## irishdude

Out a good while now, but saw Hangover 2 the other night. Had me in stitches.


----------



## Twisted

Attack the Block last night everything that is wrong with society but a good watch


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

BLACKSWAN


----------



## fitrut

Blitz (2011), good one


----------



## Guest

fitness said:


> Blitz (2011), good one


Aye good film

Watched that In Time was alright nowt special, no real story to it and tbh was a bit boring.


----------



## fitrut

Dave said:


> Aye good film
> 
> Watched that In Time was alright nowt special, no real story to it and tbh was a bit boring.


well i liked the idea really-time is money, probably not done properly thats why its not that good as supposed to be


----------



## GShock

War Horse ....... I wasn't crying it was a bit of dust that went into my eye :blush:


----------



## evad

a few i've watched lately not new but nevermind eh

a nightmare on elm street - finally watched it = mad film well worth a watch, more comedy then scary imo

harry potter the prisoner of azkerban - been watching them all in order = not a big fan of the films myself but bought the missus the box set for christmas

gremlins - comedy 80's gold


----------



## winger

Breakdown 1997 is so good.


----------



## Guest

watched limitless,that was better than expected


----------



## switch

I know its a teen film really but I watched the Inbetweeners and I never stopped laughing, well worth a watch.


----------



## markandspike

limitless is a good film. on sky last week.


----------



## lucs

ya limitless well worth a watch


----------



## F.M.J

Why did it take 3 posts on the same page to establish that yes, limitless is quite good!? Lol

Falling Down is a good film, although haven't watched it in ages, where's the 'A good film you watched ages ago?' thread...


----------



## Dazzaa

Limitless was awsum

Rise of the planet of the apes was suprisingly... AMAZING!

127 hours was good

I actually enjoyed Thor (shocking)

Anuvahood was well funny

Attack the block started hmmm! turned out to be pretty decent

I can't wait to see kate beckinsale in PVC again for underworld 3d

& fear and loathing in las vegas is the best movie ever made... except possibly evil dead 2

Peace


----------



## F.M.J

All of the Resident Evil movies are ace! I just love that girl in it really, she's so sexy!

Milla Jovovich


----------



## guvnor82

got fright night to watch later............anyone seen it


----------



## Uk_mb

Role models - comedy

Stiffler

Mclovin

Paul rudd (I love you man)

Excellent


----------



## [email protected]

The Adjustment Bureau, Watched it last night on sky and thought it was excellent!


----------



## hackskii

I liked fright night, lots of action.


----------



## Robbie

Whatever you do - do NOT watch The Estate. Id rather sandpaper my eyeballs than watch any more than I did!


----------



## Will2309

F.M.J said:


> All of the Resident Evil movies are ace! I just love that girl in it really, she's so sexy!
> 
> Milla Jovovich


Totally agree with that ^

I watched Warrior with Tom Hardy last week, thought it was amazing.

Nearly even shed a tear at the end. then i maned up.


----------



## Uk_mb

127hours on ch4 at 9pm

Great film - unfortunate the original footage isn't avalible to see


----------



## Prophecy

[email protected] said:


> The Adjustment Bureau, Watched it last night on sky and thought it was excellent!


Just watched that tonight, really good movie!

I watch at least 1 movie every night. I constantly have movies downloading from Piratebay. Some LiveFilm lad came to my door yesterday and proved fairly persistent in his approach. I told him I don't need to pay for movies because I download torrents for free. He said that I can get fined a lot of money for doing it! Fcuking bell end. GTFO my porch!

Watched 'The Double' last night, pretty good. Also the other night I saw 'Special Forces' which I really liked and 'Red State' which was another good one. I've got War Horse, Tree of Life, Trust, and 13 Assassins waiting for me.


----------



## Adz85

Just watched the new underworld today was awesome, if u watched all the rest of them i recommend u go watch this one. Worth watchin just for kate :thumb:


----------



## Slater8486

Warrior, fantastic film. Watch it last night. It has Tom Hardy in it who looks a beast.


----------



## Lurgilurg

Transformers 1,2,3 loved them all!. Shame about number3 with no megan fox but the other girls is hot too so not all bad 

(find myself coming on this thread a lot lately to find films to add to my lovefilm list lol)


----------



## bowen86

WAtched the Grey last night stars Liam Nesson.

3/5 it was ok, tense and jumpy in parts. Other parts were drawn out longer than they needed to be.


----------



## Patsy

Red Rock West, old one but man what a good film, seriously worth a watch


----------



## Hayesy

Talhotblond


----------



## James s

50/50

quite a touching film about a good guy that gets cancer.

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

Very good mystery film, solid acting and story, do not watch with family though !


----------



## fitrut

James s said:


> 50/50
> 
> quite a touching film about a good guy that gets cancer.
> 
> Girl With The Dragon Tattoo
> 
> Very good mystery film, solid acting and story,* do not watch with family though* !


why not?


----------



## hackskii

War Horse was awesome.

Must have been dust in the air as my eyes got some water in them from that.

Nice emotional flick, gotta watch that again with the wife and daughter.

Not saying its emotional due to the dust thing, just saying. :lol:


----------



## Patsy

fitness said:


> why not?


Yes why not? Im gonna watch it later


----------



## fitrut

PatWelsh said:


> Yes why not? Im gonna watch it later


i was wondering why do not watch with family


----------



## Patsy

fitness said:


> i was wondering why do not watch with family


I just checked on imdb and apparently it has some disturbing scenes. think ill watch this one alone, been wanting too see it for ages too


----------



## BillC

hackskii said:


> I liked fright night, lots of action.


Watched the 3d version on my 3d tv!! IT's ok, prefered the origional as it was pure cheese.

Warrior, rocky on steroids

Real Steel, great film!


----------



## Lurgilurg

Zookeeper. My mate told me this is the worst film he has ever seen, I found it hilarious


----------



## Chelsea

Watched Dejavu last night, really rate it!

Almost felt like i had seen it before though


----------



## VeNuM

Rise fo the planet of the apes

the only way i can describe my feeling towards this film... 'pukka jenkins'

bad ass.


----------



## fitrut

Lurgilurg said:


> Zookeeper. My mate told me this is the worst film he has ever seen, I found it hilarious


i like kevin james, movie was quite good


----------



## Uriel

Chelsea said:


> Watched Dejavu last night, really rate it!
> 
> Almost felt like i had seen it before though


have i read this post before too??

hmmmmm!


----------



## Lurgilurg

fitness said:


> i like kevin james, movie was quite good


The little monkey in it had me in tears lol


----------



## PHMG

Chelsea said:


> Watched Dejavu last night, really rate it!
> 
> Almost felt like i had seen it before though


i cant remember the exact part, or what even happened. But there was one paradox in that which actually made the whole thing completely wrong. Me and my dad came out the cinema laughing at it.


----------



## harryalmighty

oh so many..

1 hour photo

girl with the dragon tattoo

book of eli

hannibal

etcetc


----------



## Ste7n

I know it's been said, but girl with the dragon tattoo is fcukin awsome, can't wait for the follow up...


----------



## Dux

Watched the Wrestler again last night.

Brilliant, brilliant film.


----------



## biglbs

Hey as i see you should say preditor,always good



UKWolverine said:


> Yeah looking forward to getting to see Inglorious, also District 9 is supposed to be great. Thanks for the tip vrmfp, will check out The Perfect Getaway.


----------



## The Project

You, Me & Depree


----------



## Gbol

The devils double, absolutely mint film!


----------



## fitrut

watched Warrior last night, really good


----------



## Guest

Real Steel - Watched this yesterday, wasnt bad tbh. From the trailers and what not it looked absolute crap but it was alright. Well worth a watch anyway


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Immortals: was great as i like 300 so it a bit like that, thought frieda pinto was naked in it :thumb: then read it was a body double :thumbdown:

Anyone hear of the movie 'VHS' causing people to get sick at tha cannes film festival? Or is it hype to big up the film?


----------



## big_jim_87

In time

With Justin Timberlake


----------



## F.M.J

Was thinking of downloading The Wanderers, anyone remember this ? 






Screw it, I'm downloading it just for the Wonderer's song!!

Watched this movie loads when I was a kid!


----------



## The Project

Cool running with my girls "Today i am feeling very Olympic"


----------



## Twisted

F.M.J said:


> Was thinking of downloading The Wonderers, anyone remember this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw it, I'm downloading it just for the Wonderer's song!!
> 
> Watched this movie loads when I was a kid!


Is this the movie with the massive baldies in?

On me phone so can't run the trAiler


----------



## bopshot

kaiser souzayyy!!! erm yehh thats usaul suspects. awesome!

inception

talented mr ripley

shutter island

good stuffs


----------



## F.M.J

Twisted said:


> Is this the movie with the massive baldies in?
> 
> On me phone so can't run the trAiler


YES!


----------



## bovine1

Youngblood, Rob Lowe 80's classic.


----------



## Dux

Warrior - Class

Bronson - Good but bonkers

Moneyball - pretty good

Inbetweeners Movie - fcuking class

Can you tell I'm single with chuff all to do on an evening?


----------



## Beans

The Debt - Great film


----------



## fitrut

yep Warrior, really good


----------



## Patsy

Seeking Justice, really enjoyed it

Lord of War, exellent film, both Nicky Cage movies


----------



## Sharpiedj

happening?


----------



## UKLifter88

The Mask, watched it last night, good ol' classic


----------



## F.M.J

Just finished watching Cinderella Man, really, really good movie, made in 2005 set in the Great Depression era - 30's New York. About a boxer who came out of the sport but struggled to provide for his family, given a second chance to make a living by being picked for an exhibition fight with the number 2 heavyweight boxer, he knocks him out and his fighting career rebuilds from there.

True story.

Russell Crowe - fantastic in this movie.

Renee Zelweger.

9/10 for me.


----------



## Dux

Limitless - ok, watchable.


----------



## AK-26

Two for the money, al Pacino and Matthew mcconoghey. Mcconoghey is an injured ex college American football player but with that going to **** ends up working in the world of sports betting as a low paid guy until Pacino gives him a call. Worth the watch especially if like me you cant sleep.


----------



## Prophecy

Dux said:


> Limitless - ok, watchable.


Srsly? I think it's an awesome movie! Didn't it leave you wanting NZT?


----------



## big steve

watched bodygaurd last night, great film


----------



## Patsy

Tucker and Dale vs Evil. Had me in stitches, didnt expect much but a good watch


----------



## latblaster

Just watched 'The Big Picture' it's a french film...& was damned good.


----------



## shane278

Watched Safehouse last night, it was decent.


----------



## F.M.J

Just finished watching Shutter Island.. Fantastic film. Really well put together, great twist at the end too. BUT does anyone know what really happened at the very end? The reality seemed to stick but then he started talking like a cop again... was this a bluff, was he just doing it? Or did relapse back into his fictional stories??


----------



## Prophecy

F.M.J said:


> Just finished watching Shutter Island.. Fantastic film. Really well put together, great twist at the end too. BUT does anyone know what really happened at the very end? The reality seemed to stick but then he started talking like a cop again... was this a bluff, was he just doing it? Or did relapse back into his fictional stories??


He was pretending! Bluff. He'd rather get the op and forget what happened to his family than just carry on. FANTASTIC movie! Leo's movies are the best.


----------



## F.M.J

Prophecy said:


> He was pretending! Bluff. He'd rather get the op and forget what happened to his family than just carry on. FANTASTIC movie! Leo's movies are the best.


That's what I thought it might have been. In all honesty I've not seen many of his movies but this was just mint! Love movies like that, that keep you guessing right up until the end, made ME feel like a detective! :lol: Will have to check out Inception next.


----------



## Speedway

Ghost rider was on last night, what a film that is.


----------



## Singh01

'knowing' was on earlier tonight, decent film, got weirder and weirder though....


----------



## Milky

Just watched Tower Heist..

So so TBH easy watching...


----------



## Simon01

Just watched "Death Sentence" great film!


----------



## Guest

Watched Drive this week. It was ok. I was hoping for some good driving scenes but was disappointed.


----------



## Hendrix

Watched 'The blind side' was surprisingly good, bit of a feel good movie, nearly cried a couple of times.


----------



## broch316

underworld awakening is decent


----------



## Jinx91

The Lincoln Lawyer - Quality film


----------



## Aggression

Jinx91 said:


> The Lincoln Lawyer - Quality film


Agree.

Ides Of March- So dissapointed, very overated

Chronicle - Good, not great

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - Very good, though not so good watching the rape scene when sitting with your girl and surrounded by a load of women.

The Descendents - Bit of a sleepy film, but worthy.


----------



## barsnack

watched Real Steel, decent 7/10


----------



## teflondon

We own the night yesterday and sleepers tonight. First time I've seen any of em. Pretty cool movies I u ask me. And Eva mendes. Wow


----------



## Twisted

Warrior is Meant to be out on DVD today so gonna watch it later and see what the fuss was about


----------



## huge monguss

Death race


----------



## Guest

Underworld Awakening - Good film, and Kate is still the hottest woman on the planet


----------



## bowen86

Do not watch the Green Lantern, shockingly bad.


----------



## liam0810

bowen86 said:


> Do not watch the Green Lantern, shockingly bad.


Agree but Blake Lively makes that film one of the greatest ever made. God bless her dad for getting her mam up the duff


----------



## samstef

DRIVE with ryan gosling


----------



## Ste7n

*Knuckle*: Bare knuckle gypsy fighting documentary, found it quite funny actually, cringeworthy at times, have it on dvd but it was on tv last night...

*The Hunter*: Australian made film about an english hunter trying to find the last tasmanian tiger in a remote part of australia, the locals don't want him there, nor the hippy family he's staying with... Was a quite short, but i enjoyed it nevertheless


----------



## Twisted

Got Warrior and Fright Night on DVD

Warrior was very good although bit of cheese at the end. But well worth a watch.

Fright Night was not very good at all. Seen it all before vampire rubbish!


----------



## DutchTony

Hangover 2


----------



## bennyrock

samstef said:


> DRIVE with ryan gosling


what a cool film


----------



## Guest

Unthinkable cracking film! Caught in on Skyplayer this afternoon


----------



## liam0810

Just watched The Artist and thought it was pretty decent. Just watching Girl with the dragon tattoo now which seems good as well.


----------



## Robbie

Another Earth. Interesting ending!


----------



## Guest

bennyrock said:


> what a cool film


DRIVE

I didn't think much of it. I had hoped for cool driving, as well as a story, but was disappointed


----------



## Dux

The Woman in Black: watchable but very basic plot. Lots of jumping and screaming going on in the cinema, lass I was with had her eyes covered for a lot of it.

I thought it was pretty tame though


----------



## Dux

I know it is, that's why I said it was tame.

I might be a cnut, but I'm not gonna stand up in the cinema when everyone is screaming and shout "what's up with you all, it's a 12!"


----------



## Hendrix

Jinx91 said:


> The Lincoln Lawyer - Quality film


Very good film


----------



## Jaff0

TheBob said:


> Folk don't get animated in the cinema now


Good thing, too "... should be quiet in here... like a church..."


----------



## Chelsea

One film not to watch is The Tourist.

Absolute dog $hit!! Its up there with my top 3 worst films ever the plot was horrendous, as was the acting and the twist at the end.

Id rather be raped than watch that again.


----------



## teflondon

Chelsea said:


> One film not to watch is The Tourist.
> 
> Absolute dog $hit!! Its up there with my top 3 worst films ever the plot was horrendous, as was the acting and the twist at the end.
> 
> Id rather be raped than watch that again.


I'll second that. Lucky if I made it thru half an hour of that one.

Watched quadrophenia and faster last nite. Both good. Leslie ash as a teenager would get it silly


----------



## bennyrock

Drive and Bang Bang Club. Mega films.


----------



## superdazzler

Watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes on DVDV, thought it twas very good.

Decent pace, well thought out story, great effects


----------



## sunn

Watched man on aledge at the pics was great film but haywire was ****!!


----------



## hackskii

Lincoln Lawyer I thought was very good.


----------



## guvnor82

watched limitless other night defo worth watching


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

Law Abiding Citizen - gerard butler and 'rise of the foot soldier' great films


----------



## Fullhouse

Real steel, was like rocky but with robots


----------



## Prophecy

Just watched 'War Horse'. I'd give it a 5/10. Not great. And I usually love movies with animals in 'em!


----------



## Prophecy

Is 'Mean Girls' any good or pure sh1te?

My mate left it last week and she says that I'd like it. I don't know how I should take that statement.


----------



## Dazza

hackskii said:


> Lincoln Lawyer I thought was very good.


The book was far better, his harry bosch series is also a very good read if i only had the time id read them all.

*Must invest in a kindle at some point.


----------



## Guest

A Bronx Tale - 10/10 Class film


----------



## Jaff0

Dazzza said:


> The book was far better, his harry bosch series is also a very good read if i only had the time id read them all.
> 
> *Must invest in a kindle at some point.


I've had one about a year and a half, now - have to say, had a good deal of use out of it - and has encouraged me to read more (I tend to have several books on the go at once, so it's nice just to be able to pick and choose without having to plan much).

The other thing I like is being able to run the Kindle app on other devices - I have it on my Android tablet, too - so whilst in daytime, I'd prefer reading on my Kindle (screen is good in daylight and even bright sunshine), although I've got the leather lighted cover for my Kindle (£50!), at night, I actually prefer reading using the Kindle app on my tablet - I find being able to set the background as black, and white text, is great for low light conditions, without creating glare, or shining more light than you really need.


----------



## greekgod

Nanny Mcphee... :thumbup1:


----------



## DiamondDixie

Watched safe house at the cinema last night, It's a pretty good film full of action, good story plot nothing unexpected thought.


----------



## Replicator

The sitter is quite funny


----------



## expletive

City of God


----------



## cub

I watched The Bodyguard for the first time last night. Brought a tear to my eye :'(


----------



## Matt 1

Matt 1 said:


> Weekender (2011)
> 
> Good if you like films such as rise of the foot solider, the buiness etcc..


bumping this up cos its worth a view


----------



## guvnor82

TheBob said:


> Kindles are awesome . I have so many books now .


and me great bit of kit..............................

got about 200 books 2 get rid of now


----------



## Milky

Just watched X Men first class, not a bad film IMO


----------



## TS99

The business.

One film where the word reem originated from... NOT FROM FVCKING JOEY ESSEX.


----------



## J89

TS99 said:


> The business.
> 
> One film where the word reem originated from... NOT FROM FVCKING JOEY ESSEX.


Quality film.

Saw Wanderlust with the misses yesterday, had a couple of decent moments and worth a watch when it's out on DVD!


----------



## guvnor82

Milky said:


> Just watched X Men first class, not a bad film IMO


i normally like x men films but that one did nothing for me.


----------



## Milky

guvnor82 said:


> i normally like x men films but that one did nothing for me.


Some tidy women in it..


----------



## guvnor82

Milky said:


> Some tidy women in it..


the blue woman who can shape shift is pretty fit .................when she looks normal


----------



## Lurgilurg

The Devil's Double was a good film


----------



## Beats

I enjoyed Goon felt more sorry for the bloke than anything though lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I saw deliverance earlier and it is so shyt


----------



## hackskii

Readyandwaiting said:


> I saw deliverance earlier and it is so shyt


The old one with Burt Reynolds?

I thought it was good, unless you are talking about another one.

The one that says squeal like a pig?


----------



## doylejlw

Watched warrior last week, was very good 4/5 def worth a watch prob like it even more if your into UFC.


----------



## Aggression

Got a dvd quality download of 'The Grey' and watched it last night.

8/10, Liam Neeson is very good.

Also watched 'Law abiding citizen' on tv last week.

8/10, Bit far fetched but decent enough


----------



## Readyandwaiting

hackskii said:


> The old one with Burt Reynolds?
> 
> I thought it was good, unless you are talking about another one.
> 
> The one that says squeal like a pig?


yea that one i thought it was lame and really over rated


----------



## Milky

Watched Unleashed last nite, so so IMO...


----------



## Dazza

Watched goon and girl with the dragon tattoo, both were pretty good.

Oh and so was underworld awakening, anyone who likes kate beckinsale in the others.

Huuuuba she's just as good in that cat suit this time around :whistling:


----------



## Ragingagain

noit a film, but prison break and 24 aare wellll worth the watch, best stuff ive ever seen, cant find anything to maatch it


----------



## Bulk1

Watched a few on Blu-Ray over the last few weeks..

Inception... had no idea what was going on, had to turn it off half way through.

Green Lantern... I liked the start but became pathetic when he became a hero when he found a magic ring.. had to turn this off half way through.

Fast and Furious 5.. liked it.. its a good one to just sit back and watch without trying to work out whats happening..lol.

There are 2 others I was going to watch this weekend... Unknown, with Liam Neeson and The Fighter with Walberg... are these worth a watch?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Watched Machine Gun Preacher, its an 'ok' film....one of them ones with a message to put across etc but usually Gerard Butler movies are action packed: 300, Law abiding citizen etc


----------



## Dazza

Bulk1 said:


> There are 2 others I was going to watch this weekend... Unknown, with Liam Neeson and The Fighter with Walberg... are these worth a watch?


Yup both are good films, not going to say what happens of course.


----------



## Replicator

Watched Warhorse on Sunsday ...defo worth a watch .


----------



## hackskii

Readyandwaiting said:


> yea that one i thought it was lame and really over rated


Well, if you realized that in some parts down south that could actually happen, it makes the story better.

I mean, you go on someone's land in the back woods, you literally could be shot and nobody would find you, and at one time there was some inbreeding so it could happen.


----------



## DutchTony

Watched 'The Woman In Black' yesterday. Good if you fancy jumping out of your skin. It's only a 12A rating but i actually let out a little yelp at one point. Saying that, i only watch scary films as the missus loves them


----------



## hackskii

DutchTony said:


> Watched 'The Woman In Black' yesterday. Good if you fancy jumping out of your skin. It's only a 12A rating but i actually let out a little yelp at one point. Saying that, i only watch scary films as the missus loves them


Saw it at the theater with the family, daughter kept her sweater in front of her eyes.

I do remember jumping at one part where it did shake me for a sec.


----------



## F.M.J

I just finished watching the movie 50/50... It's a movie about a young man who is diagnosed with cancer and coming to terms with it. So naturally a VERY sad movie. But good still. Worth a watch. I won't watch it again because I'm a pussy when I watch movies like this.


----------



## Aggression

Just watched Hot Fuzz 5yrs late...

9/10, blinding film, soooo funny!


----------



## Guest

Road to Perdition - Great film!


----------



## Mark_08

Warrior with Tom Hardy is really good I thought, moving film.

I also liked Cell 211, spannish film, excellent.


----------



## Jaff0

Largely recommendations from this thread...

Woman in black - 2 thumbs up, "...and we'll see you at the movies..." - was pretty good, bit too jumpy in places, spooky enough - he'll always be Harry Potter, though, 'til he shaves his head and plays a wrong 'un. Liked the ending - by that I mean I'm glad it wasn't hollywood-ised.

In Time - 2 thumbs up - works OK, so long as you don't ponder the actual semantics of it for too long. Reasonably well made, not totally convinced, yet, with trouser snake as a fully fledged actor, and all. The guy from 28 days later was OK in it. Decent enough, but wouldn't have you raving about the film.

Book of Eli - 2 thumps up - thoroughly enjoyed it, pulled that trick, like Fight Club, Memento, and the shaggy dog story (The Usual Suspects) where when you've got to the end, you want to watch it again, to see if there's any inconsistencies.

The Happening - just meh, really. And that Zooey woman was just irritating and distracting.

Source Code - 1 thumb up - despite being a bit fvcking out there, and lacking a bit of credibility - was still entertaining and held your attention until the end.

The Deal - (TV film, about Blair and Brown's "agreement") 2 thumbs up, Sheen playing Blair (again!) and appearing and sounding convincing, David Morrissey as Brown was better than I thought, before watching it.

Things I want to watch next:-

The Raven - what's not to like, it's about Poe, and, um, John Cusack is playing Edgar Allan Poe (gulp) - and I'm still going to have flashbacks to Bart and Homer doing a skit on The Raven for one of those treehouse of terror episodes.

The modern remake of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy. Got the original BBC series cheap on DVD at the same time, so be good to compare. And has also made me wanna watch Our Man in Havana.


----------



## Jaff0

chilisi said:


> Watching Jaws 3, as we speak. Classic


It's not obvious, at all, they made it for "3D" is it? ;-)



chilisi said:


> I didn't realise Marty Mcflys mum starred in it.


Or the geezer from Manimal (the sort of thing Alan Partridge would say...)

Never got the thing about Marty McFly's mum being attractive - couldn't they actually have picked somebody, um, well attractive?


----------



## hometrainer

Bonded by blood, drive ,riseofthe foot solider.


----------



## Jaff0

chilisi said:


> Not in 3D, as it's on SciFi Channel.


I just meant when you see the titles, and some of the position of things - like sharks head coming towards you, or there's a bit with a big dead fish, where the camera rotates around and you can see the rest of it's missing - just meant you can see from how they filmed it, where they were doing the whole "3D" thing.

My kids love the Jaws movies (from a suprisingly young age!) so I'm familiar with them, as they've been played loads.


----------



## damerush

Watched Tyrannosaur last night, first feature film directed by Paddy Considine. It was excellent, definitely in the same dark space of the UK that Shane Meadows likes to showcase.

the synopsis;

Joseph, a man plagued by violence and a rage that is driving him to self-destruction, earns a chance of redemption that appears in the form of Hannah, a Christian charity shop worker.

Give this one a chance, it stars Peter Mullan, Eddie Marsan (great at playing scum) and Olivia Colman.


----------



## teflondon

Swampshark. Megashark v crocosaurus, human centipede. So bad they are hilarious to watch


----------



## infernal0988

I just watched The Grey great survival movie awesome.


----------



## Replicator

tower hiest is good for a laugh


----------



## BillC

A french film, yes (spits on floor) French Film called Special forces, was suprisingly good.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1656192/


----------



## alan_wilson

Bronson.

Warrior.

Driver.


----------



## SoulXedge

Dream house

The Double


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Watched Warrior last night. Fck me that's a good film. A teeny tiny bit far fetched but damn good all the same. Tom Hardy plays a really good character, very believable.


----------



## Replicator

the grey with liam Neeson Brilliant film


----------



## winger

Columbus Circle. Very good movie.


----------



## Sophocles

Enjoyed Contraband yesterday.


----------



## The Guvnor

Taken is a must see! - Sorry was reading the first page of the thread! LOL

Mr. Brooks is also excellent.

Michael Clayton is excellent as well.

I need to see 1492 or whatever it is called with John Cusack in the hotel room.

As for in the cinema saw this means war with Tom Hardy, Reese Witherspoon and some other dude and it was very good.

Not a movie but I love spooks!


----------



## The Guvnor

Tom Hardy is a great actor as he has played some real roles where you end up hating him and he was so believeable in them that I actually felt that way about him for a bit, not talking about Bronson but the mini series on the tv about the two brothers etc.

Just shows how good he is an actor! 

Another movie I loved was 'Daylight Robbery http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0893401/ '


----------



## crazypaver1

anybody seen city of god.

amazing film with subs


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Mi4 i would give a miss, same sh1t with Tom Crusises cheesy grin... :thumbdown:


----------



## murphy2010

Watched warrior recently  its a great film


----------



## Uriel

managed to download The devil inside today...will watch tomorrow as i'M A BIT FEART THE NIGHT LOL


----------



## Guest

The Rite

Wasnt bad tbh, not that scary but good. well worth a watch. Its on Sky Anytime atm


----------



## Simspin

Know this is gud film but to save u money, dont go see the devil inside its fcuk shat

its a one and a half hours i'll never get back!:no:


----------



## Guest

The Last of the Mohicans - class film!


----------



## BillC

The Grey - Liam Neeson. Bit like The Edge (but wolves not a Bear)


----------



## Hendrix

Fast Five was really good, I thought it was going to be crap, as the last one was a bit lame, but damn good film, and The Rock is freakin huge in it.


----------



## Envz

Never Back Down 1 & 2 are both quality films, Limitless is also now one of my favourite films, watched it for the first time the other day


----------



## hoggig

BillC said:


> The Grey - Liam Neeson. Bit like The Edge (but wolves not a Bear)


2nd that. Watched it last night. Good film, shocking ending.


----------



## F.M.J

Downloading The Grey now, I love Liam Neeson movies.

One of my favourite movies, The Machinist with Christian Bale I think is one of the most awesome movies I've seen, just thought I'd mention it if anyone is looking for something to watch.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

hendrix said:


> Fast Five was really good, I thought it was going to be crap, as the last one was a bit lame, but damn good film, and The Rock is freakin huge in it.


Only reasoan i watche fast five because the rock, hoping he gets a spin off film from it as he is in the next fast&furious movie


----------



## bovine1

KES. The footy match is the best bit.


----------



## Dux

Scream 4.

Meh


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Contagion...ok film with quite a few famous faces but more drama than action which get me bored


----------



## BillC

hoggig said:


> 2nd that. Watched it last night. Good film, shocking ending.


Did you watch after the credits?? Doesn't add anything but it's there.


----------



## BiG_OaK

Get to the cinema and watch 21 jump street, ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS! :lol: Recommend it to anyone that loves a good laugh, I spent most of the film laughing my head off.

What did help set the general lol'ing tone for the film is the fact that a guy in the row in front of me tripped over when coming back to his seat, whilst carrying an ice cream and some popcorn, :lol:EXCELLENT!!!! I know too good to be true! :clap: Can't guarantee you'll get one of those moments but the film is amazing anyway so go see!


----------



## phoenixlaw

Loved Real Steel and Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## stealthy

BillC said:


> Did you watch after the credits?? Doesn't add anything but it's there.


just youtubed it...glad i didnt stay for the after credits! great film tho!


----------



## BBaddict

Law abiding citizen, if u haven't seen it...see it


----------



## Prophecy

hoggig said:


> 2nd that. Watched it last night. Good film, shocking ending.


I thought it was 'meh'. Very predictable.


----------



## fitrut

just watched Project X, quite funny


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Warrior.... Bloody good film.


----------



## fitrut

LunaticSamurai said:


> Warrior.... Bloody good film.


yep, that too :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

fitrut said:


> yep, that too :thumb:


Twilight Breaking Dawn was good.

Hugo, but need to watch it again as i only watched 70% of it.


----------



## fitrut

saw Spiderman new trailer, cant believe another one is coming out, how many more of them they can create : :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

LunaticSamurai said:


> *Twilight Breaking Dawn* was good.
> 
> Hugo, but need to watch it again as i only watched 70% of it.


Please tell me your wife/gf got you to watch that?

My wife made me watch the first 2 movies and i felt like i was dying inside as we were watching them....anytime she ask me now if i want to watch the others i tell her nah why dont you make a girls night of it...and scarper off.... :beer:


----------



## Twisted

Watched 21 Jump Street last night first hour is very funny!! Slows down a bit but a good watch.

It also showed a new trailer for American Pie reunion that looks very funny!


----------



## Replicator

Machine Gun Preacher with Gerard Butler , based on a true story..............brilliant movie


----------



## Beats

How High great stoner movie lol Method man and Redman from wu tang clan are in

The sitter was also pretty funny!


----------



## Papa Lazarou

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Please tell me your wife/gf got you to watch that?
> 
> My wife made me watch the first 2 movies and i felt like i was dying inside as we were watching them....anytime she ask me now if i want to watch the others i tell her nah why dont you make a girls night of it...and scarper off.... :beer:


My ex got it and fcuk me is dire ****e. What a load of dribble.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

GOODFELLAS and the GODFATHER. FCKIN CLASSICS!


----------



## barsnack

saw a trailer for 'the wee man' based on scottish gangsta paul ferris life, looks fooking great


----------



## laurie g

Warrior= very good much better then you average MMA beat em up


----------



## TheComebackKid

The Sorcerer and the White Snake

Really far fetched chinese movie about a woman who's actually a centuries old magical snake (aren't they all?) who falls in love with a human male. Tragically, man/snake love is taboo and she is pursued by a kind of witch-hunter Monk. Its completely OTT but a wonderful fantasy that culminates in a titanic magical spells battle. The CGI is pretty good and not as naff as i expected: there's enough kung fu that you don't mind the soppy girly bits.


----------



## hackskii

TheComebackKid said:


> The Sorcerer and the White Snake
> 
> Really far fetched chinese movie about a woman who's actually a centuries old magical snake (aren't they all?) who falls in love with a human male. Tragically, man/snake love is taboo and she is pursued by a kind of witch-hunter Monk. Its completely OTT but a wonderful fantasy that culminates in a titanic magical spells battle. The CGI is pretty good and not as naff as i expected: there's enough kung fu that you don't mind the soppy girly bits.


Is it subtitled?


----------



## The Project

Nuts in may!


----------



## xkrdan

contraband in the cinema absolutely class Mark Wahlberg Kills it! cant wait for it on blu ray...


----------



## JM

Goon

Pretty good movie 7/10

Only let down was it stopped 10 mins or so before the ending!

Guess that's what happens when you buy copies lol


----------



## Super_G

Machine Gun Preacher is worth a watch as is The Iron Lady. Loved Das Experiment, which is in German with subtitles.

reps for anyone who has said Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy..


----------



## TheComebackKid

hackskii said:


> Is it subtitled?


The one i saw was, yeah.


----------



## Thatcca

13 Assassins is another top martial arts film.


----------



## Wannaberipped

No more films?


----------



## MURPHYZ

usual suspects, watched last night , i thought it was good


----------



## fitrut

watched old but very good movie last night ''Se7en'' Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman and Kevin Spacey


----------



## 1010AD

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* complex story but top film good ending :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Ghost Rider SOA; crap tbh...dont know why i watch NC films :thumbdown:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

1010AD said:


> *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* complex story but top film good ending :thumbup1:


poor kitty :crying: :lol:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Watched mission impossible 4, very good i thought! not too OTT and some great action scenes.

The darkest hour was fairly good aswell

The sitter, i found it funny but i imagine its quite a split in terms of popularity


----------



## hackskii

Watching Dream house now and looks good so far.


----------



## F.M.J

Watched Crazy Heart the other night, it's about a country singer/songwriter who's career has come to an end, he's on the road still but only playing in small saloon bars, he's an alcoholic, bad health, broke and just drifting from bar to bar. Until he meets a female journalist who fall in love, she has a child and he naturally takes to him, long story short, he takes them out to Texas, takes the kid to a bar because he's gagging for a drink and the child goes missing, his girlfriend leaves him and he gets drunk, wakes up and decides to get sober and turn his life around.

You know what they say, play a country song backwards and you get your truck back, get dog back, get your girl back and life is good.

Was a decent movie.


----------



## Replicator

Contraband ..bloody good film


----------



## ConstantCut

Halfway through watching the MMA film, Warrior. Seems good


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Rh1no said:


> Halfway through watching the MMA film, Warrior. Seems good


Really good film. Bit far fetched but good.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

watched LIMITLESS the other day.been around a while but worth a watch


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> Really good film. Bit far fetched but good.


I though the same about Transformers


----------



## gym warrior

21 Jump Street


----------



## winger

I liked John Carter.


----------



## Dux

TheBob said:


> Saw cabin in the woods
> 
> I think the genre was bizarro instead of horror . Enjoyed it but


Going to see this tonight. Although as usual I'll probably sleep all the way through it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Act of Valor was a great movie. Will Definatly buy it. When the credits rolled at the end everyone in the theater stayed in they're seats.


----------



## UKBenC

winger said:


> I liked John Carter.


I watched that over the weekend and though it was pretty good for a Disney movie. Storyline was interesting, acting wasnt that great but Lynn Collins makes up for that walking around in skimpy clothes


----------



## UKBenC

Some others Ive seen reccently

Contraband - Good movie worth a watch

Act Of Valor - Great storyline and a good movie if you can get over the rubbish acting

The Sitter - Typical Jonah Hill comedy, a good watch if theres nothing else on


----------



## Thatcca

Goon is fairly funny.


----------



## Super_G

Contraband? Guys seriously? It was just a crap remake of gone in sixty seconds but with drugs and not cars, turned it off and watched Man on a ledge...blonde chick in that would seriously get it 

The I watched Willow with my wee girl, that film is timeless!


----------



## milzy

NEDS


----------



## Guest

Watched that Operation Endgame after my brother said it was quite good.

Was alright, nowt speical tbh worth a watch tho if not for the beginning.

6/10 some funny / good parts


----------



## Dux

Watched Cabin in the Woods tonight, a watchable twist on a tired old cliche.

Nowt special, but better than the usual slasher horror guff.


----------



## ed220

I watched The Patriot last night. One of my favourite films.


----------



## AK-26

Flypaper, one of the funniest bank job movies i've watched. well worth it.


----------



## Sub-Zero

21 jump street was a decent watch, must admit not as funny as i expected.

Bloody hell Jonah Hill has lost alot of weight!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

watched tt closer to the edge. documentary about the tt races and a few racers in particular. brilliant and really well made.


----------



## Replicator

Downloaded Mother and Child for the Mrs .....................quite enjoyed it myself


----------



## dandaman1990

Watched the man on a ledge yesterday was really good


----------



## magzmac

ed220 said:


> I watched The Patriot last night. One of my favourite films.


must have seen this film 10 times brilliant film


----------



## Thatcca

I've got Battleship, new American Pie and Haywire to watch tonight. Will stick some reviews up afterwards.


----------



## Shady45

Watched the grey last night, was okay but weren't fussed on the ending.

The revenant - was better than I expected, but I didn't expect much. Few funny parts.

The darkest hour - worth a watch but at the end I was kind of thinking is that it.


----------



## Will2309

Been at the pics quite alot lately,

The hunger games, enjoyed it. 7/10

Wrath of the titans, again enjoyed it. 7/10

Battleship, really enjoyed, 8.5/10

Just watched cable in the woods, what a load of s**t. 4/10. Only because one of the fit birds gets her tits out just before getting her head chop of by a zombie.


----------



## hackskii

Thatcca said:


> I've got Battleship, new American Pie and Haywire to watch tonight. Will stick some reviews up afterwards.


That is not even out yet.

How could you watch that?


----------



## Thatcca

Will2309 said:


> Been at the pics quite alot lately,
> 
> The hunger games, enjoyed it. 7/10
> 
> Wrath of the titans, again enjoyed it. 7/10
> 
> Battleship, really enjoyed, 8.5/10
> 
> Just watched cable in the woods, what a load of s**t. 4/10. Only because one of the fit birds gets her tits out just before getting her head chop of by a zombie.


I imagine "cable in the woods" would be about a load of sh1t ha.

I thought Hunger Games was dire. Just another teen angst love fest with a crude sport-for-survival theme. Battle Royale it was not.


----------



## retro-mental

I watched a film called "a serbian film"

WOW it was a shocker !!!! Pretty unbelivible that it was not outright banned but actually a good film if you dont mind Shocking stuff


----------



## Thatcca

hackskii said:


> That is not even out yet.
> 
> How could you watch that?


Well they're all on the stream sites as we speak. Them naughty buckaneers work quickly.


----------



## Thatcca

retro-mental said:


> I watched a film called "a serbian film"
> 
> WOW it was a shocker !!!! Pretty unbelivible that it was not outright banned but actually a good film if you dont mind Shocking stuff


Is that the "porn shoot turns very nasty" film ?


----------



## retro-mental

Thatcca said:


> Is that the "porn shoot turns very nasty" film ?


Yes thats the one ! Very nasty !


----------



## nick-h

21 jump street, one of the funniest films I've seen in a while


----------



## MrLaime

Wizard Of Oz:

Seen it a few times over Christmas through the years, sky+ it& the kids love it.


----------



## Thatcca

Battleship was enjoyable. It's a total no brainer, with next to zero story and over the top action with some funny moments (but not sure if they're deliberate) but it all suits the film and it's good for it.

Stifler steals the show again in American Reunion with his complete dickhead comments and antics. It's a heartfelt nostalgia trip, especially if you grew up with the first two films, with some decent laughs. A feel good film.


----------



## H22civic

Saw Battleship at the weekend. Not a bad film tbh. As Thatcca says, the storyline wont blow you away but it is what it is. Worth a watch if your bored.


----------



## mal

Black swan,was a bit intense,warped.


----------



## saj1985

Ip Man, wicked martial arts movie, truss me!!!


----------



## durhamlad

Saw Battleship today....serious MAN-tainment! Brains out - explosions in


----------



## Thatcca

The Cabin in the Woods starts well with a creepy and sinister tone, dark humour and decent shock tactics. But once the story is wide open, the latter half of the film loses all of this and becomes a total mess. It's a nice spin on the genre but ultimately not that good.

Haywire is a pastiche of dull. From the story to the locations, the characters and even the soundtrack. The combat and shoot outs have deliberately been made to be more life like, this however, detaches you from it and makes it dull. You don't care about the antagonist as she isn't likeable in anyway and you find out practically nothing about her. You begin hoping that they would kill her just to put a lively twist into it or so that it suddenly ends. Bonk.


----------



## Pardoe

literally just watched "cabin in the woods" weirdest film ever but action packed mate


----------



## alan_wilson

Warrior with tom hardy, again....

Love that film.


----------



## B.Johnson

alan_wilson said:


> Warrior with tom hardy, again....
> 
> Love that film.


I must have seen it 5 times. Top, top film. Always motivates me.


----------



## Replicator

The inn keepers was just okay


----------



## alan_wilson

B.Johnson:3065189 said:


> I must have seen it 5 times. Top, top film. Always motivates me.


Seen over 20 times now, love it, as you say very motivational


----------



## damerush

Just watched Haywire, exceeded my expectations.


----------



## H22civic

Just saw Lockout in the cinema tonight. Not a bad film, worth a watch if youve nothing else on.

6.5/10


----------



## Jux

Shooting Dogs ... A very touching film.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0420901/


----------



## -AC-

just watched there will be blood. daniel day-lewis was amazing in it. very good film but he absolutely owns the entire film.

saw cabin in the woods last week. if you are thinking about seeing it dont read any reviews or watch the trailer. it will ruin it. go in with absolutely no expectation. it will be NOTHING like you think its going to be. for sheer originality i loved it.

Avengers on wednesday. i doubt anyone else is as excited as me lol


----------



## 1010AD

Got a perfect copy of Seeking Justice watched last night, excellent film good story nice twist to it and you can't go wrong with Nicolas Cage Guy Pearce isn't bad ether.

One to watch :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched warrior last night, i must say i was not impressed, totally over the top, not even going to start on about it, pure bollox


----------



## mark67

Anything with Jenna haze in it


----------



## ShibbyFly

Watched "Warrior" on Sunday, Tom Hardy is a machine in that film. Also watched "Kill List" which was pretty good. Similar to "Dead man Shoes", will stay with me for weeks! Highly recommend any of them if you've not seen them.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

chilisi said:


> Warrior. Great acting, good story and very real fight scenes. Tom Hardy was brilliant in the film.


Fight scenes were brilliant, but they could of given us a little bit more background why they all fell out etc, plus ripping a door off a tank, he was not super human, plus i dont think you could just turn up and win £5 million tournament, where were all the seasoned fighters, and it would of been stopped as he could no longer defend himself with a fcuked up arm, shame really as it could of been a good film, the fighter was a better film, plus it was based on a true story


----------



## BIG BUCK

just watched sucker punch, 7/10, have the Kleenex ready, and not for tears!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

BB2 said:


> just watched sucker punch, 7/10, have the Kleenex ready, and not for tears!


I kept waiting for some really naughty scenes, but they never appeared


----------



## BIG BUCK

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I kept waiting for some really naughty scenes, but they never appeared


and that my friend was why it was a 7/10! a well made film though.

watched Thor yesterday, that was good


----------



## winger

The Raid Redemption was awesome. Total guy movie.


----------



## alan_wilson

Limitless.

Was alright.


----------



## barsnack

Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy, load of ****e, stay clear


----------



## Replicator

barsnack said:


> Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy, load of ****e, stay clear


agree, i didnt think much o it iether


----------



## robc1985

Law abiding citizen. Immense!


----------



## Replicator

BATTLESHIP ................Brilliant film


----------



## defdaz

Avengers Assemble. Really good, funny too. :thumb:


----------



## GShock

The new Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1515091/


----------



## Replicator

defdaz said:


> Avengers Assemble. Really good, funny too. :thumb:





GShock said:


> The new Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1515091/


 ive got both these on my list :thumb:


----------



## ticmike

Watched the new American Pie: Reunion the other day and its pi55 funny if you like that sort of humor, which i most certainly do!!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Watched Hard Boiled Sweets an English gangster type movie, average watch IMO

Contraband was a good film.


----------



## fitrut

just watched "Safe" with Jason Statham, good movie and he speaks pretty well russian there


----------



## Malibu

taken just awesome


----------



## twc_rm

Just watched Captain America, trying to get through all the marvel films before I see the Avengers, decent nice easy watch


----------



## Speedway

Watched 'Silent House' in the cinema yesterday, don't bother folks, complete and utter rubbish.


----------



## Singh01

Avengers! Best film I've watched in ages!


----------



## Replicator

Singh01 said:


> Avengers! Best film I've watched in ages!


Yea steed was great ...loved Emma peel ..she's a right shag


----------



## George-Bean

All the latest films seem to have been said, try some of these classic must watch films :-

Shaka Zulu - 4 cd mini series.

An Innocent Man, Tom Selleck. - Prison Drama.

Brubaker - prison drama.

Zulu - Epic war film.

Apocolypto - Mel Gibson epic tale <----absolute much watch.


----------



## 1010AD

seeking justice and Contraband were the last two films I watch, both had good story lines :thumbup1:


----------



## stebro

Zoo keeper. Might be a kids film but very funny. Well worth a watch


----------



## Replicator

Intruders is okay ..nothing startling just okay


----------



## Guest

This Means War - Wasnt bad tbh, thought it would be a proper chick flick, turned out quite funny. 7/10


----------



## Guest

God Bless America - Absolutely brilliant! **** funny from beginning to end, the opening 30 mins pure genius!


----------



## Goldigger

Watched Goon last week..stars seann william scott AKA Stifler..

well worth a watch..


----------



## Slater8486

George-Bean said:


> All the latest films seem to have been said, try some of these classic must watch films :-
> 
> Shaka Zulu - 4 cd mini series.
> 
> An Innocent Man, Tom Selleck. - Prison Drama.
> 
> Brubaker - prison drama.
> 
> Zulu - Epic war film.
> 
> Apocolypto - Mel Gibson epic tale <----absolute much watch.


Agree about Apocolypto, fantastic film.

Avengers is the best film I've seen at the moment, also watch Danial Craig The girl with the dragon tattoo (Hollywoods Version) really good thriller.

Watched Ghost Protocol again the other day, good action film!


----------



## milzy

American reunion & Road House!


----------



## Dr Manhattan

I watched Avengers Assemble and I didn't get what was so great about it. :confused1:

I've obviously missed something as all my mates are slating me for saying this, but I didn't think there was anything new or exciting about it. 2 good things were Hulk and Iron Man...Downey Jr held the movie together.

I did watch Cabin in the Woods, and thought that was really good though. Very original!


----------



## gymgym

Marvel's The Avengers

But gonna go see "Gone" if I can find where it's still playing.


----------



## ShibbyFly

*Red Hill*! Highly recommend it :thumb:


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Screwed.


----------



## Guest

Chronicle - watched this last night with the missus, good film. gets a bit dark toward the end story wise but very well done. 7/10


----------



## hotchy

Piranha 3DD - loads of t!ts and ass mmmmmm


----------



## paul81

Thought chronicle was quality myself, the whole video cam side of it worked well i reckon.

Off to watch american pie tonight, should be good!

Avengers assemble was awesome though, especially in 3D


----------



## c2c

http://vhd.me/b4Tt

21 jump street (full movie link)


----------



## Replicator

The devil inside ..............fvcking mental film in a good way


----------



## T100

Watched Senna the other night, not really into F1 but really enjoyed it, played out like a Hollywood film rather than a documentary


----------



## irishdude

Got 'The Thing' out from the club the other night....literally scraping the barrell now in terms if their stock of horror films, actually turned out to be pretty decent


----------



## alexyZZZ

i thought Distrcit 9 was TERRIBLE!!!

decent films:

Avengers,

Transformers - all three,

American Pie: Reunion,

Battlefield: Los Angeles

Law Abiding Citizen (absoloutely AWESOME)

Limitless

I could go on for a while 

cheers,

Alex


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Dave said:


> Chronicle - watched this last night with the missus, good film. gets a bit dark toward the end story wise but very well done. 7/10


Liked this film too, not normally the sort of thing I would watch but is was excellent and yes dark at the end.


----------



## Hendrix

The girl with the dragon tattoo, really good watchable thriller


----------



## c2c

Get The ******

Mel Gibsons new film, pretty good i thought

Link to full movie http://vhd.me/Q2Tt


----------



## badly_dubbed

Downloaded a nice film from 1994 to watch in HD - Stargate. Old but cool


----------



## Guest

Safe House - was a decent film tbh, dont think Denzel Washington is ever in a bad film. Worth a watch anyway


----------



## Replicator

Hesher ......


----------



## Prince Adam

cliffhanger


----------



## GetToTheChopper

> Originally posted by *Dave*
> 
> Safe House - was a decent film tbh, dont think Denzel Washington is ever in a bad film. Worth a watch anyway


Watched it last night, great film. Up until about a month ago i had never seen a single film with him in, then went on a 'Denzelmarathon' and watched mostly all of them! Never made a bad film in my opinion.


----------



## Gary29

gav76 said:


> really enjoyed unknown, with liam neeson


Is that the one where he's fighting them big werewolf jobs? If so, I though it was sh1te, I don't think Liam Neeson has ever made a properly decent film in his life, apart from maybe Darkman back in the day. Oh and Schindlers List of course.

I watched the new American Pie Reunion film the other night, thought that was good for a laugh.


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Gary29 said:


> Is that the one where he's fighting them big werewolf jobs? If so, I though it was sh1te, I don't think Liam Neeson has ever made a properly decent film in his life, apart from maybe Darkman back in the day. Oh and Schindlers List of course.
> 
> I watched the new American Pie Reunion film the other night, thought that was good for a laugh.


Your thinkin of "underworld" mate?? With sexy kate beckinsale in she looks hot as fck in that tight leather number ;-)


----------



## Shady45

Gary29 said:


> Is that the one where he's fighting them big werewolf jobs? If so, I though it was sh1te, I don't think Liam Neeson has ever made a properly decent film in his life, apart from maybe Darkman back in the day. Oh and Schindlers List of course.
> 
> I watched the new American Pie Reunion film the other night, thought that was good for a laugh.


That's the grey. Unknown is where he loses his memory.

I thought taken was awesome, the grey was okay but bad ending imo


----------



## c2c

Replicator said:


> Hesher ......


Haha classic, love metallica.


----------



## c2c

Shady45 said:


> That's the grey. Unknown is where he loses his memory.
> 
> I thought taken was awesome, the grey was okay but bad ending imo


I watched both them films on the streanth of Taken, they was ok but no whear near as good.


----------



## illegaldanish

Drive is probably the best film i have seen in the last year.


----------



## alan_wilson

Sherlock Holmes, game of shadows


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Dunno if its been mentined already but "man on a ledge" is good watched it last nt..


----------



## Replicator

Originally Posted by Gary29

I don't think Liam Neeson has made a properly decent film in his life, apart from maybe Darkman back in the day. Oh and Schindlers List of course..(quote]

Dont forget The Big Man


----------



## Replicator

DELxxxBOY said:


> Dunno if its been mentined already but "man on a ledge" is good watched it last nt..


Watchin that the morra


----------



## GetToTheChopper

Just watched Men In Black 3, pretty good!


----------



## Guest

Let me in belting film, not your usual vampire flick. Really good 8/10


----------



## fitrut

Dictator :lol: class


----------



## Replicator

a LITTLE BIT OF HEAVEN


----------



## Guest

Prometheus - Wasnt a bad film tbh, just not as good as it was hyped to be. Really thought it would have been better, special effects were very impressive! Story was a bit poo tho imo.

Bit gutted tbh was really looking forward to it.

6/10


----------



## fitrut

Dave said:


> Prometheus - Wasnt a bad film tbh, just not as good as it was hyped to be. Really thought it would have been better, special effects were very impressive! Story was a bit poo tho imo.
> 
> Bit gutted tbh was really looking forward to it.
> 
> 6/10


oh is it that bad? i really wanted to see it, looked like a good movie, probably clever made trailer


----------



## Guest

Its not a bad film by any means, but like you say the trailer makes it look a different film. Didnt live up to expectations anyway.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

An old one but only just seen this and definetly recommend it >

Rise of the Footsoldier


----------



## fitrut

Dave said:


> Its not a bad film by any means, but like you say the trailer makes it look a different film. Didnt live up to expectations anyway.


IMDB rates 9/10, might be you very picky


----------



## Guest

Very likely haha


----------



## Replicator

Daves picky LOL and to be fair we are all different, what is sh1te to some, others love, so you can only go my your own instincts. I lke to find out for myself .

any way, man on a ledge was good I though


----------



## Andy 67

Last film I watched was Deja Vu the other night. Quite a good film, but I couldn't get over what a porker Val Kilmer has turned into.


----------



## fitrut

Replicator said:


> Daves picky LOL and to be fair we are all different, what is sh1te to some, others love, so you can only go my your own instincts. I lke to find out for myself .
> 
> any way, man on a ledge was good I though


yep thats true

watched ''Big nothing'' with Simon Pegg and David Schwimmer, one of the funniest comedies ive seen but it wasnt very popular or very highly rated


----------



## Replicator

fitrut said:


> yep thats true
> 
> watched ''Big nothing'' with Simon Pegg and David Schwimmer, one of the funniest comedies ive seen but it wasnt very popular or very highly rated


Wow you watched a film with Simon Pegg and David Schwimmer ,,thats awesome, bet you all had the best seats,... best ive done is share a sandwich with Ally Mcoist !!


----------



## fitrut

Replicator said:


> Wow you watched a film with Simon Pegg and David Schwimmer ,,thats awesome, bet you all had the best seats,... best ive done is share a sandwich with Ally Mcoist !!


very funny :001_tt2:

but that was a very good movie 

enjoyed sandwich?


----------



## evad

Andy 67 said:


> Last film I watched was Deja Vu the other night. Quite a good film, but I couldn't get over what a porker Val Kilmer has turned into.


weird ending, saw it about a year ago wasn;t that impressed personally

some ive seen lately

american pie the reunion - if you've seen the others you'll know what to expect, good laugh

dawn of the dead (2004) - not bad, watched it last night -

hunger games - few weeks ago


----------



## Uriel

Andy 67 said:


> Last film I watched was Deja Vu the other night.


did u feel like you'd seen it before??


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> did u feel like you'd seen it before??


  :lol:


----------



## squatthis

Watched a couple recently.

Harry Brown - pretty good, if not a little slow starting

Sin Nombre - I like a good foreign film, good if you don't mind the subtitles.


----------



## Replicator

Uriel said:


> did u feel like you'd seen it before??





fitrut said:


> :lol:


yes fitrut thats what I thougth  :lol:


----------



## Conscript

I watched "Prometheus" at the cinema last night, good film, I loved the storyline as I'm generally curious about life in the universe, although not enough aliens for my liking, and they had to go and tie it in with the "Alien" film series at the end...


----------



## offo

Conscript said:


> I watched "Prometheus" at the cinema last night, good film, I loved the storyline as I'm generally curious about life in the universe, although not enough aliens for my liking, and they had to go and tie it in with the "Alien" film series at the end...


they had to go and tie it in with the " Alien " film series at the end.......well it is a prequel to alien and the point of it is tied in with alien space jockey and all that


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Get the ******!! Good film watched it last nt..


----------



## offo

Mother's Day is actually a pretty good film hostage situation type thing, worth a watch.....

the boy in the striped pajamas is good too


----------



## Conscript

offo said:


> they had to go and tie it in with the " Alien " film series at the end.......well it is a prequel to alien and the point of it is tied in with alien space jockey and all that


Lol that explains it then, and I knew I recognised the "Wayland Corp" for somewhere.. :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Conscript said:


> I watched "Prometheus" at the cinema last night, good film, I loved the storyline as I'm generally curious about life in the universe, although not enough aliens for my liking, and they had to go and tie it in with the "Alien" film series at the end...


say no mooore please  some people havent seen it yet :nono:


----------



## Conscript

Although I thought the "Aliens" were made by the "Predators" for the ultimate hunting prey?


----------



## Conscript

fitrut said:


> say no mooore please  some people havent seen it yet :nono:


Saweee....


----------



## offo

Conscript said:


> Although I thought the "Aliens" were made by the "Predators" for the ultimate hunting prey?


was that theory or you read that somewhere? not in any of the films is it?


----------



## Conscript

offo said:


> was that theory or you read that somewhere? not in any of the films is it?


That's my own interpretation of all the films I'd seen previously, The first AvsP does touch on the Alien/Predator history, but I must of misunderstood the ambiguous leads those crafty writers pencilled in!


----------



## offo

ah yeah i dont really consider the avp films offical to be honest  ah well they are only films just watch and enjoy them I wanna go and watch prometheus


----------



## Replicator

Conscript said:


> Although I thought the "Aliens" were made by the "Predators" for the ultimate hunting prey?


roaming the universe for the ultimate fighting challenge they (predators) captured a Queen and brought her to earth to lay eggs using us as the hosts to hatch the little blighters..


----------



## Rubes

Quite like Avengers Assemble, Babylon A.D and Tekken.


----------



## Conscript

Replicator said:


> raoming the universe for the ultimate fighting challenge they (predators) captured a Queen and brought her to earth to lay eggs using us as the hosts to hatch the little blighter..


I get it now, maybe I was crunching and rustling my way through a big pack of crisps and a tub of popcorn with the occasional noisy slurp of a supersize coke during that clip... :lol:


----------



## offo

I love the alien films haha  desperately want to watch prometheus


----------



## Sub-Zero

The Devils Double, excellent movie.


----------



## Shady45

Just watched prometheus. Thought it was good and really liked the ending.

Apparently it is not a prequel to alien, although it kind of seemed like lol


----------



## Rubes

Shady45 said:


> Just watched prometheus. Thought it was good and really liked the ending.
> 
> Apparently it is not a prequel to alien, although it kind of seemed like lol


Where did you hear it want?


----------



## antere07

Watched "the devils double" real good film


----------



## LLcoolJ

AWESOME FILM PAL



antere07 said:


> Watched "the devils double" real good film


----------



## LLcoolJ

i WATCHED AMERICAN PIE REUNION IN CINEMAS OTHER WEEK. also the dictator lmao both very funny


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Piranha 3DD, just because i was bored and fancied some crap acting & **** story line made up for by plenty of tits and ass


----------



## Replicator

Safe house = excallent

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo =Good

Big Miracle = not bad


----------



## crazypaver1

Avengers was good


----------



## engllishboy

Watched Snow White and the Huntsman, and Dark Shadows last night at the cinema. Snow White was better than I thought it was going to be. The fight scenes were pretty good. Dark shadows I found pretty boring. Some funny moments but found it hard to hold my attention. That said, I was very tired and it was sending me to sleep. I got a slap every time I started to nod off.


----------



## Guest

AMERICAN PIE - THE REUNION ! Quality film !!


----------



## antere07

Watched prometheus today was an alright film not a film i would buy on dvd but if it was on the tv ide watch it again


----------



## Guest

i never buy dvd's anyway mate i just torrent everything lol best way to save money


----------



## antere07

So do i mate but ill watch a film and if its good ill get the dvd so i can watch it again and delete the torrent prefer having a hard copy of it like, never buy a dvd over £6 though mate haha. My collection is purley action films with a few comedies thrown in


----------



## p_oisin22

"13 Assassins" if you like action and dont mind subs....

"Warrior" starring tom hardy.....sick....

and "Shutter Island" for a good old head **** lol, quite action packed in its own way


----------



## Foamy

Hot Rod. Seriously funny film!


----------



## Replicator

antere07 said:


> So do i mate but ill watch a film and if its good ill get the dvd so i can watch it again and delete the torrent prefer having a hard copy of it like, never buy a dvd over £6 though mate haha. My collection is purley action films with a few comedies thrown in


then just convert to DVD ...thats what I do ,down load then convert it................hard copy


----------



## Beats

Safe House - Brilliant

Men In Black 3 - Brilliant

American Pie Reunion - Good but not as funny as I thought it would be

Gridiron Gang - Brilliant actually best film ive saw in a while!

Devils Double - Brilliant

Journey 2 - Brilliant

Being off work ill does have its benefits lol


----------



## 1010AD

Am I right that there is two versions of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I watch it last month and thought it was a top film with excellent story line and ending but my mate says Daniel Craig is in it, well not in the one I watched so is this new one the same story or what bit puzzled on this


----------



## Replicator

1010AD said:


> Am I right that there is two versions of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I watch it last month and thought it was a top film with excellent story line and ending but my mate says Daniel Craig is in it, well not in the one I watched so is this new one the same story or what bit puzzled on this


its not a different version , its the british make of the story .and I enjoyed it far bettr coz I could concentrate on the film more and not have to read bloody subtitles


----------



## 1010AD

Have you seen them both, is it worth watching considering I've seen the swedish one


----------



## hackskii

Same storyline or different then?


----------



## 1010AD

this is what i'm waiting for


----------



## cbaynham

best film as of lately id say ''safehouse''


----------



## Replicator

1010AD said:


> Have you seen them both, is it worth watching considering I've seen the swedish one





hackskii said:


> Same storyline or different then?


its not a different version , its the british make of the story .and I enjoyed it far better coz I could concentrate on the film more and not have to read bloody subtitles .

the bit I was waiting for was when she gets the guy that deals with her money back for mistreating her ...and yes they portrayed her vengence well in this one too LOL


----------



## DutchTony

One flew over the cuckoos nest! Top film!


----------



## Rubes

p_oisin22 said:


> "13 Assassins" if you like action and dont mind subs....
> 
> "Warrior" starring tom hardy.....sick....
> 
> and "Shutter Island" for a good old head **** lol, quite action packed in its own way


13 assassins is a mint.film


----------



## 1010AD

Replicator said:


> its not a different version , its the british make of the story .and I enjoyed it far better coz I could concentrate on the film more and not have to read bloody subtitles .
> 
> the bit I was waiting for was when she gets the guy that deals with her money back for mistreating her ...and yes they portrayed her vengence well in this one too LOL


I'll pick it up to watch coz the Swedish one was excellent and the one I had give you a choice at the start if you wanted audio in English or Swedish with English subs

I have Haywire to watch first


----------



## liam0810

Mission impossible 4 was ok, watched The dictator yesterday and was ok but not a patch on Borat. Been watching the Goon whilst doing my morning cardio and it's pretty cr4p TBH.

Gonna watch Prometheus this weekend and cant wait for the new batman and Expendables. Anyone know when they're out?


----------



## fitrut

liam0810 said:


> Mission impossible 4 was ok, watched The dictator yesterday and was ok but not a patch on Borat. Been watching the Goon whilst doing my morning cardio and it's pretty cr4p TBH.
> 
> Gonna watch Prometheus this weekend and cant wait for the new batman and Expendables. Anyone know when they're out?


17th August in UK

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1764651/releaseinfo


----------



## Dimo

Once upon a time in america!!!


----------



## landerson

The avengers, the dictator, project x, war horse! All good films I've watched recently


----------



## Beats

landerson said:


> The avengers, the dictator, project x, war horse! All good films I've watched recently


watched Project X last night mate how mental a party is that!! I wish I was there lol


----------



## liam0810

Dizzee! said:


> watched Project X last night mate how mental a party is that!! I wish I was there lol


I've got that as well to watch so might put that on tonight


----------



## LukeV

Old boy - cant recommend it enough. Im terrible at explaining films without making them sound rubbish.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364569/


----------



## hackskii

LukeV said:


> Old boy - cant recommend it enough. Im terrible at explaining films without making them sound rubbish.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364569/


Is it in English or sub titles?

It looks very good.


----------



## LukeV

I watched it with subtitles, would prefer to read than watch someone's mouth out of sync :lol:

If you like the whole mystery, thriller type thing you'll love it. Its a bit twisted in places, well worth the watch though.


----------



## hackskii

LukeV said:


> I watched it with subtitles, would prefer to read than watch someone's mouth out of sync :lol:
> 
> If you like the whole mystery, thriller type thing you'll love it. Its a bit twisted in places, well worth the watch though.


Going to grab it tonight.


----------



## Nickthegreek

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1899353/

The Raid - mate this film is sick!!! I was in shock by the graphic nature of it all though! You need to watch though! lol


----------



## Beats

liam0810 said:


> I've got that as well to watch so might put that on tonight


If you dont feel like getting up and going partying after you watch this then im very worried about you lol


----------



## hackskii

Nickthegreek said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1899353/
> 
> The Raid - mate this film is sick!!! I was in shock by the graphic nature of it all though! You need to watch though! lol


This looks bad ass.


----------



## Sharpiedj

the girl with the dragon tattoo - is a great film

However a film that amazed me was '21 grams' - not watched a film like that in ages


----------



## Replicator

1010AD said:


> Have you seen them both, is it worth watching considering I've seen the swedish one





hackskii said:


> Same storyline or different then?





Replicator said:


> its not a different version , its the british make of the story .and I enjoyed it far better coz I could concentrate on the film more and not have to read bloody subtitles .
> 
> the bit I was waiting for was when she gets the guy that deals with her money back for mistreating her ...and yes they portrayed her vengence well in this one too LOL


have you guys seen it yet ??


----------



## liam0810

Yeah I've seen it and it's good. Never seen the original but did read the book and I think it did it justice


----------



## Lew1s

prometheus is very good, always been a massive fan of the alien and predator series, makes you think quite alot about it all. new MIB is good, the best one i'd say. dictator is better than borat. going cinema later, haven't decided what i'm going to watch yet but will report back


----------



## 36-26

Lew1s said:


> prometheus is very good, always been a massive fan of the alien and predator series, makes you think quite alot about it all. new MIB is good, the best one i'd say. dictator is better than borat. going cinema later, haven't decided what i'm going to watch yet but will report back


Two of my mates walked out an hour into Prometheus, they said it was the biggest pile of $hit of all time.


----------



## BillC

John Carter is a good watch. The princess in it is soooo fooking gorgeous I don't care what else is going on.

Prometheus, good film, just ignore trailers as misleading tbh. It's a Ridley Scott film so slow burner.


----------



## 1010AD

Replicator said:


> have you guys seen it yet ??


Seen the Swedish one but not the British. I posted this earlier today



1010AD said:


> I'll pick it up to watch coz the Swedish one was excellent and the one I had give you a choice at the start if you wanted audio in English or Swedish with English subs
> 
> I have Haywire to watch first


----------



## big_jim_87

men in black 3 is really good...


----------



## Nickthegreek

hackskii said:


> This looks bad ass.


A present for everyone! Enjoy! 

The Raid-Redemption-SICK FILM!

http://www.movie2k.to/The-Raid-Redemption-subtitled-watch-movie-1397884.html


----------



## hackskii

Nickthegreek said:


> A present for everyone! Enjoy!
> 
> The Raid-Redemption-SICK FILM!
> 
> http://www.movie2k.to/The-Raid-Redemption-subtitled-watch-movie-1397884.html


Does that stream?

If so I will blow you:lol:

Just clicked on it at work and said Entertainment, Potential Illegal Software ....lol


----------



## fitrut

hackskii said:


> Does that stream?
> 
> If so I will blow you:lol:
> 
> Just clicked on it at work and said Entertainment, Potential Illegal Software ....lol


yep, works on mine 

was bit suspicious at first as I got a chance to win Iphone  but once closed that poopy add, works well


----------



## hackskii

Sweet.

I cant wait.


----------



## Rykard

chilisi said:


> Haywire. The lead actress in that is amazing.


is she the mma fighter?


----------



## whytrigg

Law abiding citizen is clearly the best film of all time.


----------



## Beats

Casino was on TV last night fair enjoyed it!!


----------



## Cronus

The Raid Redemption, one of the best films I've seen this year.


----------



## mal

Dizzee! said:


> Casino was on TV last night fair enjoyed it!!


I watched terminator,rise of the machines last night,awesome lol..


----------



## Lew1s

36-26 said:


> Two of my mates walked out an hour into Prometheus, they said it was the biggest pile of $hit of all time.


you need to pay attention and be patient with it, it's not for everyone. it was easier for me not to get bored as i'm a fan of the series but to the average no-brain movie goer, they probably wouldn't enjoy it. watched plan b's new film last night, it was actually really good, alot better than the kidulthood films, more believable.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Watched "Hostel 3" with the missus at the weekend.

Reviews absolutely slated it but quite good for glorified torture p0rn, decent twists in it as well. 8/10 :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Watched "Hostel 3" with the missus at the weekend.
> 
> Reviews absolutely slated it but quite good for glorified torture p0rn, decent twists in it as well. 8/10 :thumb:


Hey 2H3ENCH4U, what is that in your avatar, a remote control fly?


----------



## Beats

Prometheus looks terrible to me! think ill swerve that one!


----------



## whytrigg

hackskii said:


> Hey 2H3ENCH4U, what is that in your avatar, a remote control fly?


It's some dutch guys dead cat made into a helicopter, was on BBC news today.


----------



## Nickthegreek

fitrut said:


> yep, works on mine
> 
> was bit suspicious at first as I got a chance to win Iphone  but once closed that poopy add, works well


What did you think of it! Very good quality steam . But a very disturbing film. lol


----------



## hackskii

whytrigg said:


> It's some dutch guys dead cat made into a helicopter, was on BBC news today.


Oh man, that is just nuts.


----------



## Guest

The Raid - Absolutely brilliant - best film ive watched in good while. Fight scenes are unreal, really really well done


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> The Raid - Absolutely brilliant - best film ive watched in good while. Fight scenes are unreal, really really well done


I gotta get my hands on this one, the video stream said it was a virus with my machine and didnt thing it would be wise to run it.


----------



## Guest

http://www.putlocker.com/file/A67148BF4C67C1B8#

Try that one pal, tiz the one ive just used, just continue as free user


----------



## Beats

Dave said:


> http://www.putlocker.com/file/A67148BF4C67C1B8#
> 
> Try that one pal, tiz the one ive just used, just continue as free user


Is it good quality or is it a cam mate?


----------



## Guest

Was spot on m8, wasnt cam. Have a look


----------



## Beats

Sound cheers pal


----------



## evad

also watched the dictator at the cinema the other day too if you've seen borat or bruno you more or less know what to expect

also not seen till the other day the ring, good film, weird but good


----------



## evad

Dizzee! said:


> Casino was on TV last night fair enjoyed it!!


wasn't impressed with it at all, watched it about a year ago, seems about an hour and a half too long to me was surprised i didn't enjoy it as i like the usual de niro/pesci type films, its a LONG film


----------



## winger

Raid Redemption was very good.

I loved Prometheus


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Raid Redemption was very good.
> 
> I loved Prometheus


I love your boobs bro:lol:


----------



## flinty90

watched avengers assembled last night... decent film i suppose but i just dont like the out and out predictable nature of those films to be fair !!!


----------



## liam0810

Ive been watching the lord of the rings trilogy again as they're on channel 4. Belting films.

Going to watch Project X tonight and Tue Raid. Also going the cinema with my mummy tomorrow to see prometheus


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> Ive been watching the lord of the rings trilogy again as they're on channel 4. Belting films.
> 
> Going to watch Project X tonight and Tue Raid. Also going the cinema with my mummy tomorrow to see prometheus


sit at the back and finger her with your eyes closed of course... she might even buy you some popcorn for bieng a good boy X


----------



## davecurrie

The Lincoln lawyer was superb, best film ive seen in years


----------



## landerson

Watched the Raid last night! Awesome film!

John Carter is also a decent film and worth a watch!


----------



## Lifter2012

Last Sunday I watched the whole box set of band of brothers in one day

Unbelievable series highly recommended


----------



## landerson

Undisputed 1,2,3! If you like raid you'll love these too!

Series about fighting in prison!

Screwed is also a good film about bent prison guards


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

dont bother with 'prometheus'. watched it last weekend in 3d.didnt realise it was the prequel to alien.not very good


----------



## Dazza

davecurrie said:


> The Lincoln lawyer was superb, best film ive seen in years


Read the book, it's much better.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

the girl with the dragon tattoo


----------



## liam0810

flinty90 said:


> sit at the back and finger her with your eyes closed of course... she might even buy you some popcorn for bieng a good boy X


That's what I'm hoping for mate. If I fist her she might buy me a pick n mix as qell


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> That's what I'm hoping for mate. If I fist her she might buy me a pick n mix as qell


lol dont get carried away mate she not a fcukin millionairess


----------



## laurie g

'The sausage' by Stephen King actually quite gripping as films go.


----------



## Lew1s

laurie g said:


> 'The sausage' by Stephen King actually quite gripping as films go.


what's it about? i'm a fan of his books, films are hit and miss though


----------



## laurie g

he he he


----------



## c2c

the sausage...lol...lol if this is a wind up:lol:

gonna check on IMDB


----------



## c2c

looks good :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady

watched Dinner for Smuchks last night............... omg sooooo funny the tears were rolling down my face couldnt breathe was laffing that hard - i love that kinda twisted humour cant believe i havent seen before now... its defo my top film now


----------



## Brook877

Watched grand torino the other evening, highly recommended..


----------



## engllishboy

Watched Project X last night. Pretty sure i had a smile on my face the whole film. Man, that looked fvcking awesome. We need to arrange that **** round Raptors house!


----------



## c2c

engllishboy said:


> Watched Project X last night. Pretty sure i had a smile on my face the whole party. Man, that looked fvcking awesome. We need to arrange that **** round Raptors house!


Till the brake of dawn yo


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

In pursuit of happyness on C5 now


----------



## si23

ferris buellar day off and the usual suspects


----------



## winger

21 Jump Street was good.


----------



## Beats

Watched Anchorman last night not seen it in ages and with the new one coming out i was in the mood for some nonsense comedy lol

You stay classy San Diego


----------



## hackskii

The Raid had some of the best martial arts I ever saw.


----------



## Beats

I watched that a couple of nights ago I hate films with subs but i stuck with it and im glad i did some great fight scenes totally enjoyed it!!


----------



## UKBenC

Watched Safe House last week, wasnt a bad movie at all.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Dizzee! said:


> I watched that a couple of nights ago I hate films with subs but i stuck with it and im glad i did some great fight scenes totally enjoyed it!!


This is why i aint watched city of gods as much as id love to


----------



## bennyrock

The Grey. Not bad at all


----------



## Replicator

gonna watch Bad Ass tonight ..........after Grimm ..........will report back


----------



## Replicator

Forgot to report back but BAD ASS is pretty good , I just watched Wrath of the Titans .....brilliant film ....gonna watch it again at the weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

Dizzee! said:


> Watched Anchorman last night not seen it in ages and with the new one coming out i was in the mood for some nonsense comedy lol
> 
> You stay classy San Diego


LAMP......I LOVE LAMP!!!!!


----------



## Gary29

I know this is a 'good' film thread, but I thought I'd save people some time and say DO NOT watch Contraband with Mark Wahlberg, total sh1te and two hours of my life I'm never getting back.

Mark, you owe me 2 hours.


----------



## Replicator

Gary29 said:


> I know this is a 'good' film thread, but I thought I'd save people some time and say DO NOT watch Contraband with Mark Wahlberg, total sh1te and two hours of my life I'm never getting back.
> 
> Mark, you owe me 2 hours.


Well thats your opinion

Contraband is a brilliant film folks dont miss it


----------



## Replicator

Piranha 3dd is so fvckin cheesy its not bad LOL


----------



## liam0810

Watched Project X. Good film and I want to go to aparty like the one in it.

Gonna watch Man On Fire tomorrow, I love that film


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Watched Project X. Good film and I want to go to aparty like the one in it.
> 
> Gonna watch Man On Fire tomorrow, I love that film


totally agree Man on fire was good so Man On Fire tomorrow must be a good one too :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Replicator said:


> totally agree Man on fire was good so Man On Fire tomorrow must be a good one too :laugh:


It's the sequel. Denzel comes back from the dead


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> It's the sequel. Denzel comes back from the dead


Weel done m8 :lol: it can be hard to get a sense of humour somtimes dieting like you are .( i know I did it ONCE) .

its all good :thumb:


----------



## hermie07

man on a ledge is a good film i thought


----------



## welbeck

Not a film, but a friend of mine in a far off land recommended a TV series called Continuum that's on it's 3 episode of the first series in America. I've been downloading the torrent, looks promising.


----------



## Beats

barrettmma said:


> LAMP......I LOVE LAMP!!!!!


Im in a glass case of emotion


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

American pie reunion and Pulp fiction both quality films!


----------



## Beats

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> American pie reunion and Pulp fiction both quality films!


New account???


----------



## PaulB

Dizzee! said:


> New account???


Yes....more stalking to come


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Dizzee! said:


> New account???


yeah new account and a changed scoob :thumb:


----------



## landerson

Watched Savage the other night! Good film about a man who gets mugged and how it affects him


----------



## Replicator

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yeah new account and a changed scoob :thumb:


Please dont come in this thread youll get it closed :whistling: :lol:


----------



## evad

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yeah new account and a changed scoob :thumb:


post about films or do one out of this thread, thank you kindly


----------



## laurie g

promethius yesterday- hmmmmm not bowled over to be honest, twas ok- preffered snow white and the huntsman


----------



## laurie g

Have to say that blue **** at the beggining was ripped to shreads ( where he was drinking the cola before he fell apart ( literally))


----------



## evad

has anyone seen that abraham lincoln vampire hunter film? seen the trailers a few times but can't decide if it's worth paying to see


----------



## Beats

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> yeah new account and a changed scoob :thumb:


Please dont get this thread closed!!


----------



## Beats

Watched Goal 1 followed by Goal 2 last night lol pretty cringey

Just signed up to netflix last night as well so guess what il be doing tonight haha


----------



## fitrut

evad said:


> has anyone seen that abraham lincoln vampire hunter film? seen the trailers a few times but can't decide if it's worth paying to see


seen the trailer, looks ridiculous imo, def not going


----------



## fitrut

Replicator said:


> Well thats your opinion
> 
> Contraband is a brilliant film folks dont miss it


is that bad or its good?  got to watch now


----------



## Replicator

fitrut said:


> is that bad or its good?  got to watch now


Well...Ithought it was good ..not brilliant but good

I have jsut been made to watch Mirror Mirror with 2 of the granbairns .....................what aload of B0ll0cks


----------



## fitrut

Replicator said:


> Well...Ithought it was good ..not brilliant but good
> 
> I have jsut been made to watch Mirror Mirror with 2 of the granbairns .....................what aload of B0ll0cks


oh i see, will watch it anyway

that mirror thing on my download list, waste of time?


----------



## Milky

Just watching Transformers 3...

LOVE IT !!


----------



## Beats

Milky said:


> Just watching Transformers 3...
> 
> LOVE IT !!


There all class films mate! im just flicking through netflix the now cant decide what to watch lol


----------



## Replicator

fitrut said:


> oh i see, will watch it anyway
> 
> that mirror thing on my download list, waste of time?


yea, for me it was crap but ..the wife and granbairns loved it mg:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

List of my favorite films most of them are gangsta based though

Outlaw

transformers (1,2,3)

The business

Green street

Football factory

Kidulthood

adulthood

Anuvahood

Pulpfiction

Fast five (All of fast and furous movies)

American pie reunion

Transporter 1 ,2 ,3

Crank 1 + 2

The bank job

Ali g in da house

Hangover 1 & 2

Snatch

Goodfellas

Smokin' Aces

Speed


----------



## Brook877

We rented "man on a ledge" this evening,

The g/f chose it and I wasn't expecting much to be honest but I was really impressed, it's well worth watching..


----------



## jaycue2u

NIM is a good watch. Word of warning: Not for those on PCT!


----------



## JayButler

Blow


----------



## evad

Brook877 said:


> We rented "man on a ledge" this evening,
> 
> The g/f chose it and I wasn't expecting much to be honest but I was really impressed, it's well worth watching..


nearly bought that on sky movies last night (i've not got movies) but went for crimson tide off the sky+ instead


----------



## antere07

Just watched bad boys 2 and ive never seen either of them before only half watched it whilst reading things on here but i think its something ill have to invest in might see if its on netflix and watch it properly tomorrow.


----------



## Gorgeous_George

neds

district 9

28 weeks later

i wanna watch the human centipede looks kewl


----------



## engllishboy

antere07 said:


> Just watched bad boys 2 and ive never seen either of them before only half watched it whilst reading things on here but i think its something ill have to invest in might see if its on netflix and watch it properly tomorrow.


Two of my favourite action films! Love them!

I watched "The Mirror" Saturday night. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Beats

Neds is a terrible film!! So Cringey


----------



## Gary29

Human centipede is FcUKED UP!

Watch it if you like being grossed out.


----------



## winger

Gary29 said:


> Human centipede is FcUKED UP!
> 
> Watch it if you like being grossed out.


What about Human Centipede 2?..lol


----------



## antbig1234

project x


----------



## redex

JayButler said:


> Blow


Great film but it gets a bit predictable/cheesy towards the end with his loss of money and coke head wife etc


----------



## Flamingo

One thought Macbeth was very decent this year, a magnificent portrayal of a classic Shakespeare something I'd thoroughly recco to the population. One feels Mark Brozel's interpretation was rather exquisite and a delight to behold but at times lacked the dynamic portayal of Macbeth himself. The nude scenes didn't detract form the fine performance of an awe inspiring thespian cast.

One also felt Battleships represented a sociatic problem of todays screaming cinema genre working more to movie-goers thirst for debaucherous acts of outrageous violence and sexual inuendo. Although there was not enough of Rihanna's fluff box shown or her pectorals bouncing as she's humped into oblivion. Setting these small problems and observations aside one felt this movie added to a cinematic orgy of delightful Sc-fi.

We anticipate the return of the legendary Stallone and his muscle filled chums in Expendables the sequel. Expect more random beatings to thouroughly bad yobs dealing in drug and sex slavery (a little like Parliament). One does declare that one is rather concerned at the lack of perverse sexual acts in this franchise. Violence on this scale is Zenith for this genre but a little of what one fancies does somewhat lighten the tone and make so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Guest

The Grey - not a bad film, its very rare Liam Neeson does a bad one tbh.Well worth a watch. 7/10


----------



## Gary29

Dave said:


> The Grey - not a bad film, its very rare Liam Neeson does a bad one tbh.Well worth a watch. 7/10


I thought The Grey was a pile of sh1te, however, I'm not really Liam Neeson's greatest fan.

Predictable far fetched 'werewolf' story, no real plot twists or surprises.

I watched Once Upon a Time in America again the other night, now that's a film!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Gary29 said:


> Human centipede is FcUKED UP!
> 
> Watch it if you like being grossed out.


now i definitly wana see it XD


----------



## sayaf1234

Safe House was ok, The Avengers was good.. Umm.. If you haven't watched Undisputed 2, 3, Blood and Bone.. WATCH THEM!!! BOYKA BOYKA!!! lol


----------



## sizematters

Gary29 said:


> I thought The Grey was a pile of sh1te, however, I'm not really Liam Neeson's greatest fan.
> 
> Predictable far fetched 'werewolf' story, no real plot twists or surprises.
> 
> I watched Once Upon a Time in America again the other night, now that's a film!


Werewolf story? which film were you watching??


----------



## Gary29

sizematters said:


> Werewolf story? which film were you watching??


Sorry, I meant Wolf! It's still sh1t though.


----------



## Replicator

21 Jump Street ....fvckin hilarious


----------



## Mr Brown

Replicator said:


> 21 Jump Street ....fvckin hilarious


+1 channun Tatum or whatever his name is hilarious! Awesome film


----------



## Jimboi

Watched Act of Valor the other day thought that was a very good film, based on a true story as well I think. Well worth a watch if you like your Action/war films


----------



## Beats

Replicator said:


> 21 Jump Street ....fvckin hilarious


Brilliant mate I went to see that in the pics

Ice Cube is funny as fcuk in it eh!! Korean jesus lol


----------



## Replicator

Dizzee! said:


> Brilliant mate I went to see that in the pics
> 
> Ice Cube is funny as fcuk in it eh!! Korean jesus lol


yea and a 5 minute visit from Jonny Depp near the end


----------



## Beats

Replicator said:


> yea and a 5 minute visit from Jonny Depp near the end


Wasnt expecting that like!


----------



## Brook877

Gorgeous_George said:


> now i definitly wana see it XD


Trust me you don't, I've spent a lot of time wishing I could "un-watch" that film, it's nasty, and I get flash backs every time I see a dog sniff another dogs ****... mg:


----------



## Replicator

Brook877 said:


> Trust me you don't, I've spent a lot of time wishing I could "un-watch" that film, it's nasty, and I get flash backs every time I see a dog sniff another dogs ****... mg:


bwahahahaahahahaahahahahahahahah that is fvckin hilarious :lol:


----------



## Guest

Haha pretty much sums up Prometheus

*Dont watch if you havnt seen!*


----------



## antere07

Watching alpha dog now and its a good un!


----------



## Guest

Fright Night (2011)

Wasnt a bad film, just nothing special, not a patch on the original 1985 film.

Worth a watch if you are bored I suppose


----------



## chinup

Watched 'The Raid' amazing watching it again soon

One of the best ever

Its an Indonesian film, subtitled, but amazing action, funny and brutal


----------



## Replicator

chinup said:


> Watched 'The Raid' amazing watching it again soon
> 
> One of the best ever
> 
> Its an Indonesian film, subtitled, but amazing action, funny and brutal


yea ..Im waiting on the english version


----------



## Replicator

Meeting Evil ..its not bad ..Samuel L Jackson being a bad cnut


----------



## chinup

Replicator said:


> yea ..Im waiting on the english version


Aye Missus thought I was on drugs when she came through about 40mins into it last night- says my eyes popping and pumped up lol was good movie


----------



## Replicator

chinup said:


> Aye Missus thought I was on drugs when she came through about 40mins into it last night- says my eyes popping and pumped up lol was good movie


 :lol:


----------



## hackskii

I thought Outpost: Black Sun was pretty good.


----------



## guvnor82

21 jump street -poor

warrior - pretty good

cronicle - very good

man on a ledge - pretty good


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Wrath of the Titans was absolute sh1t


----------



## cub

Dave said:


> Haha pretty much sums up Prometheus
> 
> *Dont watch if you havnt seen!*


I literally lol'd at that :lol:


----------



## puurboi

Been watching some old films from my early youth:

Teenage Mutant ninja Turtles 1 & 2 - pure gold haha


----------



## puurboi

Also re-watched Alpha Dog. such a brutal film and the story follows the real even pretty closely...so scary what can happen over just a few hundred quid


----------



## Jimboi

Watched haywire last night, that was a something of nothing. Lucky the chick was pretty fit otherwise would have been a total waste of time.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Absolutely have to watch kill list, it's got rod from the football factory and it's one of the most ****ed up and eeriest films Iv ever seen, the ending is jaw dropping.


----------



## ancilary

Avengers ;p

21st jump street

Snow White and Huntsman

Bad

Promethieus


----------



## Rubes

ancilary said:


> Avengers ;p
> 
> 21st jump street
> 
> Snow White and Huntsman
> 
> Bad
> 
> Promethieus


and Avengers assemble


----------



## Replicator

A thousand words .........not as funny as I expected .........Eddie murphy is old hat now im afraid


----------



## hackskii

Act of Valor was alright, some of the fight scenes were just crazy.

Impressed with the weapons of the Navy Seals, those boats with the chain guns were just crazy, the sound they made was scary.


----------



## Jimboi

hackskii said:


> Act of Valor was alright, some of the fight scenes were just crazy.
> 
> Impressed with the weapons of the Navy Seals, those boats with the chain guns were just crazy, the sound they made was scary.


It was the sniper working with the seal in the water that caught that bloke I was impressed with. Bet they do that for real too!! Respect goes out to those guys! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

James.H said:


> It was the sniper working with the seal in the water that caught that bloke I was impressed with. Bet they do that for real too!! Respect goes out to those guys! :thumb:


My fav part was when the boats came around the corner and just tore everything up, it was that sound of monster rounds getting out of the guns, that sound gave me goose bumps. 4 chain guns and small arms fire all at the same time, crazy.

They had so many toys like the plane that did subservience was hand launched.


----------



## puurboi

Watched Thor this morning. Man did Chris Hemsworth get big for that movie, he was a right skinny boy before it


----------



## laurie g

he he this i watched calamity jane on 5 yesterday- or the day before- real old film- absolutely loved it- im really begging to love the old classics so underrated- gone with the wind as well, awesome, and the women are well hot, oh yeah and ben hur the other day such a good play.

Modern films are starting to really annoy me, theyre just like fast food - just awesome affects and a very loose storey line hanging on to it. Prometheus- case in point. Came out of that feeling raped.


----------



## cub

laurie g said:


> he he this i watched calamity jane on 5 yesterday- or the day before- real old film- absolutely loved it- im really begging to love the old classics so underrated


I love Doris Day!






I think Pillow Talk is my favourite film of hers!


----------



## Replicator

Just watched act of valour BRILLIANT FILM , 10 OUT O TEN


----------



## jake87

Hachiko: A dogs tale - if you like dogs or animals you will love this. i dont normally get upset at films but because this was based on a true story i struggled to hold back the tears :laugh: :no:


----------



## hackskii

Truth or Dare is a really good thriller, Brit move too.


----------



## offo

Actually guys,,, there was a film i watched when I was about 8 years old, I can't remember the title but its one of those films that has stuck with me.... its about some kids in a workhouse or an orphanage(set in old time England).. and the kids want to escape cuz of a bitch of a woman that runs the place.... But their are wolves in the countryside or something... and where they are living is out in the snow.. the kids find a secret door and leave it open the night before so that they can escape easier,, and when they decide to make a break for it they look out the window and there are wolf prints leading to the door that they left open ( as in the wolf has entered the building)... really cant remember it tbh! if you know the title wouldnt mind watching it again to be honest!


----------



## Replicator

just watched The Avengers .............Iron man & hulk were brilliant ..........hulk is funny as fvck at times, epecially when he throws the bad fella about like a rag doll ...AWESOME !!


----------



## landerson

Just watched a classic on ITV4........Scum! Love it! Where's your tool? ;-)


----------



## mojo-jojo

Ive never done that before #18


----------



## SonOfZeus

offo said:


> Actually guys,,, there was a film i watched when I was about 8 years old, I can't remember the title but its one of those films that has stuck with me.... its about some kids in a workhouse or an orphanage(set in old time England).. and the kids want to escape cuz of a bitch of a woman that runs the place.... But their are wolves in the countryside or something... and where they are living is out in the snow.. the kids find a secret door and leave it open the night before so that they can escape easier,, and when they decide to make a break for it they look out the window and there are wolf prints leading to the door that they left open ( as in the wolf has entered the building)... really cant remember it tbh! if you know the title wouldnt mind watching it again to be honest!


I know it I know it!!!

It's Narnia isn't it.


----------



## Ripebear

Replicator said:


> just watched The Avengers .............Iron man & hulk were brilliant ..........hulk is funny as fvck at times, epecially when he throws the bad fella about like a rag doll ...AWESOME !!


Avengers was fantastic. Bit where Hulk sneakily punches Thor had me in absolute stitches, people must have been wondering what was wrong with me but I found it hysterical!

I also watched the animated avengers, not as good but still worth a watch if you enjoyed the live action!

Hunger games, enjoyed it, 8/10

Also been watching a lot of Marvel stuff, animated mainly, enjoying too!


----------



## Guest

The Town - Caught it on sky last week. Ben Afleck flick so was a bit dubious, turned out good! 8/10


----------



## Ninja_smurf

Watched 21 jump street last night, "dude, you shot my d1ck off. Pick up my d1ck" brilliant!


----------



## guvnor82

Last week watched

Snow white and the huntsman - was ok ( only watched it one of my mates is,an extra in it.

Cabin in the woods - really liked nice comedy horror

Contraband - ok I guess nothing id rush to see again.


----------



## ian73

Silence of the lambs...... there's a a scottish version called shut it ewe


----------



## boon808

'Gaping angels' :whistling:


----------



## Beats

The Avengers

Expendables 2

Killer elite

Abduction

Colombiana

Watched them all recently enjoyed them all!

The girl in Colombiana is Hot!


----------



## DigIt

I only watched This Is England for the first time a couple weeks ago, I thought I'd seen it all my life, got it confused with football factory lol

Does anyone know any movies similar to it? Thought it was pretty ****in good, challenging to understand the accent at times :lol:

The TV show is OK...could've been better tbh


----------



## Jimboi

Few Ive seen recently

Real Steel - Alright, bit of fun

Captain America - Worth watching much like the other marvel films

Colombiana - worth watching for the girl

The Raid - watched the dubbed version and some of the dubbing is comical but good action film.

Dredd - good action nothing ground breaking but enjoyed it.

Hunger Games - Abit sh1t didnt live up to its hype

Killer Elite - Enjoyed it.


----------



## Lethagized

Rubber. ****ed up film but amusing nontheless


----------



## jakethasnake

Lethagized said:


> Rubber. ****ed up film but amusing nontheless


dude my cousin give me this film to watch i told him it was **** and then he said i was uncultured and stupid for not understanding it mother****er all ways trying to seem intelligent i still wanna kill him and it was over a year ago.

but... a good film i watched recently was a porno called pirates pretty good!


----------



## Fitso

I watched 'Warrior' last night. Not sure if it's been mentioned over the last 210 pages, I haven't looked, but it is a great film.


----------



## Beats

James H said:


> Few Ive seen recently
> 
> Real Steel - Alright, bit of fun
> 
> Captain America - Worth watching much like the other marvel films
> 
> Colombiana - worth watching for the girl
> 
> The Raid - watched the dubbed version and some of the dubbing is comical but good action film.
> 
> Dredd - good action nothing ground breaking but enjoyed it.
> 
> Hunger Games - Abit sh1t didnt live up to its hype
> 
> Killer Elite - Enjoyed it.


How good are the fight scenes in the raid mate!!


----------



## Beats

James H said:


> Few Ive seen recently
> 
> Real Steel - Alright, bit of fun
> 
> Captain America - Worth watching much like the other marvel films
> 
> Colombiana - worth watching for the girl
> 
> The Raid - watched the dubbed version and some of the dubbing is comical but good action film.
> 
> Dredd - good action nothing ground breaking but enjoyed it.
> 
> Hunger Games - Abit sh1t didnt live up to its hype
> 
> Killer Elite - Enjoyed it.


How good are the fight scenes in the raid mate!!


----------



## Matt 1

Lethagized said:


> Rubber. ****ed up film but amusing nontheless


My mate made 5 of us sit through this, albeit at his house. WHAT THE F'ING ****.. its not a film, makes no sense, has no point, id rather **** in my hands and clap then sit through that drivel again.

On the plus side, I watched the expendables 2 other day, SICK film!


----------



## retro-mental

watched a film called antichrist the other night , Strange but brilliantly filmed

and a french film called the prophet, A gritty prison film that was good


----------



## Jimboi

Dizzee! said:


> How good are the fight scenes in the raid mate!!


Quality, no one does fight scenes like the Chinese!

Just watched Warrior and thought that was a good film, makes you want to hang up a punch bag and go a few rounds!


----------



## Beats

James H said:


> Quality, no one does fight scenes like the Chinese!
> 
> Just watched Warrior and thought that was a good film, makes you want to hang up a punch bag and go a few rounds!


Haha the Chinese and Van dam haha


----------



## JaneN40

Greybones said:


> I watched a German film called "The Experiment" last week. It's a really good thriller based on the Standford Prison Experiment.


Watched this as part of my course, great film and scary to think how it went in real life.


----------



## Corby

Lawless with Tom Hardy in, good film.


----------



## Edinburgh

One of my favourite Jackie Chan Films - Wheels on Meals


----------



## Big_Idiot

Severn - Right film


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Prometheus was sh1t, i dont know why it was so hyped? :confused1: :no:


----------



## DigIt

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Prometheus was sh1t, i dont know why it was so hyped? :confused1: :no:


It's got a cool name


----------



## Beats

Cant wait to see lawless!!


----------



## hometrainer

Went to see lawless last night cracking film has the guy from transformers in it, makes a change for him as he normally runs round shouting OPTIMUS


----------



## Al n

Who has watched both Dark Knight Rises and Dredd?

Which is best in your opinion and are there any scenes that you thought were shyte making the film a waste of money?


----------



## Replicator

Al n said:


> Who has watched both Dark Knight Rises and Dredd?
> 
> Which is best in your opinion and are there any scenes that you thought were shyte making the film a waste of money?


Why :confused1:


----------



## DoubleXL-

Just been to see the new Total Recall, really good film, amazing graphically too!


----------



## Singh01

Lawless and warrior are really good! Warrior is a bit predictable though..


----------



## El Ricardinho

went to see Lawless last night. really enjoyed it quite funny at parts, quite a bit of graphic violence. good wee ending aswell.


----------



## Al n

Replicator said:


> Why :confused1:


I'm gonna watch one at the flicks but Im not sure which. Just curious of peeps opinion of them who are actually in to action films.

Edit: your avi puts me in mind of Bronson you know.


----------



## ashmo

Cabin in the wood don't waste your time.

Prometheus was ok nothing amazing.

MIB3 almost as good as the first.


----------



## Replicator

Al n said:


> I'm gonna watch one at the flicks but Im not sure which. Just curious of peeps opinion of them who are actually in to action films.
> 
> ahhhh go ye
> 
> Edit: your avi puts me in mind of Bronson you know.


Im not though honest


----------



## Replicator

Promethius was okay ...but not as good as I thought it would be


----------



## BiG_OaK

Lawless - VERY good film, Tom Hardy always plays a quality hardman role... Whole film is really entertaining get and see it!


----------



## squatthis

Looking forward to Taken 2. The first one was really good. Unrealistic 1 man against an army type thing, but good all the same.


----------



## Si Train

squatthis said:


> Looking forward to Taken 2. The first one was really good. Unrealistic 1 man against an army type thing, but good all the same.


You don't mess with Liam Neeson!


----------



## Stuey

Not a Newie fella, but I just watched Midnight Cowboy again (1969). A Great Film if you haven't seen it! I'm looking forward (cautiously) to Terminator 5, please, don't let it be a pile of ****e, like the last Two!

- - - Updated - - -

Si, agree, Taken was awesome!


----------



## DoubleXL-

just been to see Lawless, really good film! would recommend that and total recall! both top


----------



## Sub-Zero

Yep Lawless was a good film.


----------



## stev249er

Innocence Of Muslims.

I hear it's going down quite well in the hot countries.


----------



## Guest

Men in Black 3 - it was alright, flogging a dead horse a bit tho. Think my hatred for will smith was hitting all time highs by the end of the film.

American Pie The Reunion - Quite good tbh, funny in parts, bit more serious than the others but still got a few giggles.


----------



## Replicator

Colombiana is a brillinat film 10 out o 10 :thumbup1:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

50 dead men walking

quality film about the fenian scum


----------



## teflondon

Wat do u mean fenian scum.... Feck rite off. No need for that.


----------



## Sambuca

watched hope springs with the missus this weekend. ye ye i know but it was ok. Steve carrell in a non comedic role 

If i get time will watch warrior tonight


----------



## PowerMyself

Warrior's cool. Watched Lawless last week and enjoyed it. Gotta love Gary Oldman.

Saw the trailer for Taken 2 - strangely cheesy as Liam Neeson threatens to track down the audience if they don't watch it....


----------



## Beats

Watched Batman The Dark Knight thought was brilliant then watched Dark Knight Rises and thought it was balls!

Ted was very disappointing

Safe wasnt brilliant either

Dissapointed with this weekends viewing


----------



## Replicator

The Pact .................not bad .if ye like scary its worth a watch I suppose


----------



## Scottswald

seen it before but watched donny darko the other day, great film but pretty strange


----------



## Replicator

Scottswald said:


> seen it before but watched donny darko the other day, great film but pretty strange


Seen what before ?? IT , thats a stephen king film tha knows


----------



## Scottswald

Replicator said:


> Seen what before ?? IT , thats a stephen king film tha knows


didnt understand the last half of your post at all lol


----------



## Big-Mac

Watched ''Looper'' last night. Well worth a watch if your into time travel movies and the like.


----------



## James s

Our Idiot Brother

Role Models


----------



## Lethagized

Pretty good film i watch last night.


----------



## BoxerJay

Sherlock Holmes 2 - A game of shadows 

^ I watched that Ill Manors too, didn't think much of it tbh


----------



## Replicator

Madagascar 3 ...best one of em all so it was


----------



## George-Bean

knowing is on channel 4 tonight at 930. very good film


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> knowing is on channel 4 tonight at 930. very good film


It is good G.B totally agree ............cant really go wrong wi nicholas cage mind


----------



## George-Bean

he looks like "one sheet" lol


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> he looks like "one sheet" lol


 :confused1:


----------



## George-Bean

One sheet!


----------



## Jaff0

Replicator said:


> :confused1:


I suspect the kitchen towel ad, and he does, but then I guess the hair thing don't come cheap.

It's not like it grows on trees...


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> One sheet!


LOL yea got ye :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

Looper

Quality...


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Taken 2 was crap :thumbdown:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Ill manners


----------



## winger

Bait was good. Suspenseful, witty banter and good special effects.

Trailer here.


----------



## Replicator

Ill manners was pretty gritty


----------



## Lethagized

Tyrannosaur


----------



## Replicator

Presindent lincoln fighting vampires wasnt too bad


----------



## JusNoGood

Replicator said:


> Presindent lincoln fighting vampires wasnt too bad


Yea I thought it was great fun


----------



## Guest

Just watched Taken 2, was alright. Not as good as the 1st tho. The 1st one was a bit believable this one was a bit too over the top.

Good brain off film tho if you're stuck for something to watch.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Dave said:


> Just watched Taken 2, was alright. Not as good as the 1st tho. The 1st one was a bit believable this one was a bit too over the top.
> 
> Good brain off film tho if you're stuck for something to watch.


All believability went out the window when a woman (his daughter) saved him :lol:

But seriously crap movie in relation to the 1st one, really hope the don't make a 3rd now.


----------



## big_jim_87

"Ill manners" was quite good.


----------



## Replicator

big_jim_87 said:


> "Ill manners" was quite good.


agree with that Jim it was okay eh


----------



## Replicator

big_jim_87 said:


> "Ill manners" was quite good.


agree with that Jim it was okay eh


----------



## cub

Clerks


----------



## dannyboy182

TEETH!!!!! Bout this bird with teeth up her vag!!

Cheesy as fcuk but quite funny! Knobs bein thrown about left right and centre lol


----------



## infernal0988

horrible bosses watched it last night brilliant movie!


----------



## NatRookie

'The Negotiator'

watched it a few weeks back, thought it was rather a good film....


----------



## Replicator

Excision ............its that bad its good !


----------



## jon-kent

Watched the campaign last night (new Will Ferrell film) dunno what has happened to that man but i might stop watching his new films and remember him the way he used to be lol

(Its fcuking terrible)


----------



## liam0810

infernal0988 said:


> horrible bosses watched it last night brilliant movie!


I agree and after that film I look at Jennifer Anniston in a different light. She is a dirt bag!


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> I agree and after that film I look at Jennifer Anniston in a different light. She is a dirt bag!












Oooh yes!!!! Stunning!


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Oooh yes!!!! Stunning!


What I'd do to that lady. Actually I'd be happy with just spooning her


----------



## Guest

Aye m8! For 43 she puts some of the young uns to shame!


----------



## Replicator

Just watched the new spiderman movie ...fair enjoyed it


----------



## Guest

Had a bit of a Steven Segal day, watched Nico and On Deadly ground.

Crap Acting, No Plot, but fair play, they are brilliant!


----------



## The Cheese

Just watched the new Universal Soldier movie.

Way better than the others in the series.


----------



## Wavelength

Finally got around to watching Scott Pilgrim last night, kinda felt like something was missing but it was very fun and had some cracking one-liners in it.


----------



## jon-kent

Always fancied watching that but never get round to it, i might have to go online and er.....'buy it' lol


----------



## Wavelength

jon-kent said:


> Always fancied watching that but never get round to it, i might have to go online and er.....'buy it' lol


It's on LoveFilm streaming at the moment if you have that (or can set up a trial).

In bed with The Other Guys right now. By which I mean the film, not some other guys.


----------



## jon-kent

Hahahaha yeah thanks for clearing that up :lol:

Other guys is prob the last decent film Ferrell was in !

Fcuk all that love film $hit mate i'll just download my legal backup copy incase i lose my real dvd of it :innocent:


----------



## Simon01

Safe house


----------



## Wavelength

jon-kent said:


> Hahahaha yeah thanks for clearing that up :lol:
> 
> Other guys is prob the last decent film Ferrell was in !


Was a class film, "Are you tapping out or hitting me in the face?" Lol



> Fcuk all that love film $hit mate i'll just download my legal backup copy incase i lose my real dvd of it :innocent:


Works well for me because I don't fancy paying silly money to own 3D blu-rays and I can watch stuff on my iPad in bed. But yeah, got plenty of backups too... stuff I wouldn't ever pay to see at the cinema.


----------



## jon-kent

Wavelength said:


> Was a class film, "Are you tapping out or hitting me in the face?" Lol
> 
> Works well for me because I don't fancy paying silly money to own 3D blu-rays and I can watch stuff on my iPad in bed. But yeah, got plenty of backups too... stuff I wouldn't ever pay to see at the cinema.


Thats a good idea with the ipad mate ! Dont think i'd ever get any sleep if i took that thing to bed with me lol


----------



## Wavelength

jon-kent said:


> Thats a good idea with the ipad mate ! Dont think i'd ever get any sleep if i took that thing to bed with me lol


Tell me about it, I'm supposed to be asleep right now but the cvnting thing is too damned usable! :death:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

This is an old film but it's hilarious ! you haven't lived if you haven't seen it ...... How high


----------



## RACK

Watched War Horse.................. Good film but my god it was rough goin with bein on clomid!!


----------



## jon-kent

Wavelength said:


> Tell me about it, I'm supposed to be asleep right now but the cvnting thing is too damned usable! :death:


Haha yeah i know mate, my only hope is that the battery dies and i have to sleep then lol


----------



## hackskii

RACK said:


> Watched War Horse.................. Good film but my god it was rough goin with bein on clomid!!


Damn, rough going even not on clomid:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

havent watched a decent film in ages. Started watching prometheus n the missis started moaning about it being in space so turned it off. n put even horizon on. She didnt even realise it was a different film.... lol when she moaned about that i put star trek on haha


----------



## Replicator

hackskii said:


> Damn, rough going even not on clomid:lol:


Absolutely... and any one who says its not must be totally void of emotions and should be shot !"!"! :lol:


----------



## SteveMUFC

high school (starring: snoop dogg & whiz khalifa)


----------



## hackskii

Replicator said:


> Absolutely... and any one who says its not must be totally void of emotions and should be shot !"!"! :lol:


My wife was so torn by it, she could not even finish the movie.

Im like you have to finish it honey, she did not finish that movie.

Another heart string movie is this one:

Hachi: A Dog's Tale (originally titled Hachiko: A Dog's Story for festival screenings).

That one had me in tears too.

Awesome movie, and what makes it even worse is it is a true story.....


----------



## jon-kent

Hachiko is a gutting story mate ! Read about it when i was researching akita's !


----------



## Wavelength

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah i know mate, my only hope is that the battery dies and i have to sleep then lol


Aaaaah man I paid for that this morning!


----------



## jon-kent

Wavelength said:


> Aaaaah man I paid for that this morning!


How ? Morning [email protected] in bed on ipad then you discover its died during the night and you have to get up ?

Hate it when that happens :lol:


----------



## Wavelength

Haha no I did that before I went to sleep, helped me drop off! It was the getting up early in the dark and the cold that did it.

Don't need to be up early tomorrow though so it's Cabin in the Woods tonight.


----------



## jon-kent

That works every time mate haha.

Cabin in the woods is a good fun film that takes the pi$$ out of other horror films !


----------



## Replicator

hackskii said:


> My wife was so torn by it, she could not even finish the movie.
> 
> Im like you have to finish it honey, she did not finish that movie.
> 
> Another heart string movie is this one:
> 
> Hachi: A Dog's Tale (originally titled Hachiko: A Dog's Story for festival screenings).
> 
> That one had me in tears too.
> 
> Awesome movie, and what makes it even worse is it is a true story.....


yup seen that one too and another box of tissues gone LOL


----------



## DeadpoolX

"My sisters keeper" was one of the saddest films I've ever seen . I had something in my eye on a couple occasions on that one !

:whistling:


----------



## Replicator

DeadpoolX said:


> "My sisters keeper" was one of the saddest films I've ever seen . I had something in my eye on a couple occasions on that one !
> 
> :whistling:


Yup another one to boost the profits of Kleenex LOL


----------



## Jimboi

Sambuca said:


> havent watched a decent film in ages. Started watching prometheus n the missis started moaning about it being in space so turned it off. n put even horizon on. She didnt even realise it was a different film.... lol when she moaned about that i put star trek on haha


lmao Did she get the hint and go and do something else, leaving you in peace?!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Replicator said:


> Yup another one to boost the profits of Kleenex LOL


Lion King was just as sad - Mufasa dies everytime I watch it :no:


----------



## Replicator

DeadpoolX said:


> Lion King was just as sad - Mufasa dies everytime I watch it :no:


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

The new Total Recall wasnt bad at all, enjoyed it tbh.

Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Biel are just plain fantastic, which is a bonus


----------



## DeadpoolX

Skyfall is decent to be fair .

Gonna buy The Avengers on Blu-ray for my boys too which we all enjoyed at the cinema .


----------



## winger

Deadfall 2112 was very good.


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> The new Total Recall wasnt bad at all, enjoyed it tbh.
> 
> Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Biel are just plain fantastic, which is a bonus


yea it was okay ...watched it this afternoon ...Colin farells not as good as he used to be ..i reckon this film would have been better with stratham in it

and yea Kate Beckinsale and Jessica Biel were on form ....if that kate were an ice cream cone id lick out that cone for hours :lol:


----------



## James s

The Prestige

A solid film, really gets you thinking and wanting to re-watch it.


----------



## DeadpoolX

Colin Farrell hit his peak in S.W.A.T I think . (Loved that film ) He was ok in London Boulevard too to be fair .

Not seen Total Recall yet but not in a rush


----------



## Lethagized

Replicator said:


> i reckon this film would have been better with stratham in it


stratham

stratham

stratham

*stratham*

This bloke is everywhere. I'm sick of seeing him. Total recall needs arny.


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## fitrut

Colin Farrell, Sam Rockwell ''Seven psychopaths'', to be released 7th Dec in UK, but already seen it in States, movie of the year IMO, really good


----------



## Conscript

fitrut said:


> Colin Farrell, Sam Rockwell ''Seven psychopaths'', to be released 7th Dec in UK,* but already seen it in States*, movie of the year IMO, really good


Alright for some eh! :cowboy:


----------



## fitrut

Conscript said:


> Alright for some eh! :cowboy:


  yeah

oh and another one with Bruce Willis ''Looper'', that also quite good, weird but good


----------



## majormuscle

Seen Madagascar 3 with the family last week , brilliant as always love kids films nowadays .


----------



## BodyBuilding101

majormuscle said:


> Seen Madagascar 3 with the family last week , brilliant as always love kids films nowadays .


Im the same, like chilling out with my kids and being a big kid myself


----------



## Replicator

Lethagized said:


> stratham
> 
> stratham
> 
> stratham
> 
> *stratham*
> 
> This bloke is everywhere. I'm sick of seeing him. Total recall needs arny.



View attachment 99749


----------



## Simon01

Skyfall


----------



## anaboliclove

WEAPON OF ASS DESTRUCTION/ANAL ANNIALATION 3 L.M.C.O in a silly mood sorry


----------



## Brook877

Watched Tyson this morning, not a film as such but a good watch :thumbup1:


----------



## !brett!

I watched Red Lights the other day with Robert De Niro in and that was really good. Just been to see Rust and Bone and it was brilliant! If you don't mind a film with subtitles then I recommend looking out for this!


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

Highlander old but good

The Last Dragon Hammy as hell lol

Limitless


----------



## Replicator

Deadfall ..brilliant


----------



## 36-26

Watched Warhorse today, great movie and brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Jaff0

amigamike said:


> Highlander old but good


True - but I just cannot get around the casting decisions of a french man playing a scot, and a scot playing a spaniard.



amigamike said:


> The Last Dragon Hammy as hell lol


Sho'nuff, but it's just oh-so-creamy-80-goodness good. The Shogun of Harlem is now deceased, that's a big shame.



amigamike said:


> Limitless


Another goodie - been meaning to read the book, too.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Cabin In The Woods - I liked it TBH, lacking instory with a lot of plot holes but a good concept and a different spin on the horror genre.


----------



## Wavelength

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Cabin In The Woods - I liked it TBH, lacking instory with a lot of plot holes but a good concept and a different spin on the horror genre.


I just watched it as well, loved the constant references to other Joss Whedon stuff and his usual recycling of actors.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

Jaff0 said:


> True - but I just cannot get around the casing decisions of a french man playing a scot, and a scot playing a spaniard.
> 
> Sho'nuff, but it's just oh-so-creamy-80-goodness good. The Shogun of Harlem is now deceased, that's a big shame.
> 
> Another goodie - been meaning to read the book, too.


and some classic lines from highlander clancy brown 'Nuns no sense of humor '


----------



## sunn

Taken 2 it was the nuts!


----------



## KitchenGuy

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate was telling me about this the other day... think will try get hold of it.
> 
> Last 2 dvd's I bought (last week) were football factory (I know.... years behind but I'd never seen it  ) and City Rats... purely because its Danny Dyer and Tamer Hassan in it as well. Ok film but not really a "feel good" movie lol...


Def check out taken one of my favourite ever films!


----------



## latblaster

"The Hunter" an Australian film hunting a rare/extinct dog. 100% fantastic!


----------



## Ballin

Saw "Ill Manners" on BluRay at the weekend...directed by Plan B and it was bloody brilliant. Kidulthood meets Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Brook877

Jaff0 said:


> Another goodie - been meaning to read the book, too.


I didn't realise limitless was based on a book, that gives me some thing to keep an eye out for :thumbup1:


----------



## haza

I watched an old film last night, but still have to giggle at it, Whitechicks:lol:


----------



## jonesba03

The Raid is a quality modern action martial arts film!


----------



## lucs

savage i watched last night, pretty good well worth a watch

edit: savages


----------



## jon-kent

The Watch

Dead mans shoes

Both good but dead mans shoes is amazing !!


----------



## Guest

Been telling the missus about Unthinkable for a while now. We finally got to watching it together last night.

Belting film, asked the missus what she thought "I thought he would have done more to him? Was OK? Bit boring to be honest...."

I slept with 1 eye open!


----------



## infernal0988

Watched TED yesterday i laughed so damn hard ! Brilliant movie!


----------



## James s

jonesba03 said:


> The Raid is a quality modern action martial arts film!


A warning for anyone, after watching The Raid you will find yourself let down by any other action film that people hype up i.e the Expendables 2. Because it's just quality action scenes.


----------



## Prince Adam

jon-kent said:


> The Watch
> 
> Dead mans shoes
> 
> Both good but dead mans shoes is amazing !!


Saw dead man's shoes again last nite.

Classic.


----------



## jon-kent

Today was

Paranormal Activity 4 (not as good as the others)

Harry Brown (Good and you see chavvy cnuts getting what they deserve !)

For anyone who has seen Paranormal 4 and has a xbox, the kinect trick really does work !!!!


----------



## long weight

Skeleton key. Pucker film, not only coz the lead girl is beautiful.


----------



## Guest

The Dark Knight Rises - Only just managed to watch it, cracking film tbh. Not as good as the previous with heath ledger, but still a belting film. Well worth the watch. 8/10


----------



## squirt

Thats my boy and here comes the boom both happy maddison films funny as anything


----------



## Replicator

infernal0988 said:


> Watched TED yesterday i laughed so damn hard ! Brilliant movie!


agreed, watched it last night ..me testicles are sore with laughin


----------



## Replicator

Dave said:


> The Dark Knight Rises - Only just managed to watch it, cracking film tbh. Not as good as the previous with heath ledger, but still a belting film. Well worth the watch. 8/10


Tomorrow Dave :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> agreed, watched it last night ..me testicles are sore with laughin


were you squeezing them at the same time or something ??? lol


----------



## onthebuild

Saw dark knight rises at the cinema and thought it was a cracking film. Got it on the download at the minute, going to have to watch it again later!

If anyone hasnt seen it, it is a great film, although bane is a good baddie, I prefer the unhinged character of the joker.

If anyone needs a link to download give us a shout.


----------



## Suprakill4

onthebuild said:


> Saw dark knight rises at the cinema and thought it was a cracking film. Got it on the download at the minute, going to have to watch it again later!
> 
> If anyone hasnt seen it, it is a great film, although bane is a good baddie, I prefer the unhinged character of the joker.
> 
> If anyone needs a link to download give us a shout.


Me please mate.


----------



## Jimboi

Dave said:


> The Dark Knight Rises - Only just managed to watch it, cracking film tbh. Not as good as the previous with heath ledger, but still a belting film. Well worth the watch. 8/10


Watching this tonight, thought it was worth waiting for a HD version to appear.


----------



## Guest

James H said:


> Watching this tonight, thought it was worth waiting for a HD version to appear.


HD Version out m8


----------



## Jimboi

Dave said:


> HD Version out m8


Yer downloaded the 1080 version last night.


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> were you squeezing them at the same time or something ??? lol



View attachment 101150


----------



## hackskii

onthebuild said:


> Saw dark knight rises at the cinema and thought it was a cracking film. Got it on the download at the minute, going to have to watch it again later!
> 
> If anyone hasnt seen it, it is a great film, although bane is a good baddie, I prefer the unhinged character of the joker.
> 
> If anyone needs a link to download give us a shout.


Can you PM me that link boss?


----------



## onthebuild

hackskii said:


> Can you PM me that link boss?


Of course hackskii old chum


----------



## latblaster

@onthebuild

And me mate please!


----------



## 1010AD

Well its Saturday so did anyone see the new Twilight, opened last night??


----------



## onthebuild

1010AD said:


> Well its Saturday so did anyone see the new Twilight, opened last night??


No i prefer vampire films where the vampires suck blood, not c0ck :lol:

Did see this though, some scary fvckers out there.

http://news.sky.com/story/1012613/twilight-shooting-plot-foiled-in-missouri


----------



## 1010AD

onthebuild said:


> No i prefer vampire films where the vampires suck blood, not c0ck :lol:
> 
> Did see this though, some scary fvckers out there.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1012613/twilight-shooting-plot-foiled-in-missouri


Another trigger happy nut, sh*t what's wrong with these people why can't they just shoot themselves.

The Twilight story line isn't bad but there is a lot of slow boring bits in the film and not seen this one yet but it is getting slated calling it the breaking yawn


----------



## s3_abv

1010AD said:


> Well its Saturday so did anyone see the new Twilight, opened last night??


Going to watch it in an hour! The only cock sucking will be done by the missis


----------



## s3_abv

All booked up ffs! from 5 till 9.30pm. Going to watch it tomorrow now in the afternoon, plenty of seats left!


----------



## LutherLee

s3_abv said:


> Going to watch it in an hour! The only cock sucking will be done by the missis


So you now call Dave your Mrs


----------



## Guest

Just watched Savages Not a bad film tbh, bit long and drawn out for my liking but good none the less. Worth a watch if you're bored. 6/10

Lawless wasnt bad either, good film about bootleggers and prohibition. 7/10


----------



## lucs

been trying to find a copy of lawless, ya savages was worth a watch nit a classic by any means but ok


----------



## Royboss

Time with Justin timberlake came on last night on sky movies prem, me and the wife thought it was a decent watch well thought up film ...


----------



## s3_abv

LutherLee said:


> So you now call Dave your Mrs


I call everyone dave, you know this lol


----------



## s3_abv

Twilight booked for 5.10pm best be good this!

Only have vamp diary and true blood left now lol.


----------



## PLauGE

savages, worth of a watch


----------



## JusNoGood

PLauGE said:


> savages, worth of a watch


Oh good just started watching about 10 mins ago.

I liked Blindness


----------



## Replicator

THE DARK NIGHT RISES awesome


----------



## s3_abv

Twilight saga part 2 was quality, really good if you like the others.

The twist at the end was a touch too!!!!


----------



## mark22

Anyone else mentioned sky fall. I thought it was up there as far as bond films go or any film really. Great character development and very well filmed.


----------



## Guest

Looper cracking film. Good story to it well worth a watch


----------



## jon-kent

Last night i watched

Undisputed 2 (good fight scenes)

The new spiderman film (was impressed with that, better than the other 3)

Tonight is undisputed 3


----------



## Guest

The Sweeny wasnt too bad, 6/10. Something to watch if you're bored I suppose


----------



## retro-mental

Watched 2 good british films recently. 1st called "kill list" brutal , good storyline . Best film i have seen in years and second is "zebra crossing" Again a great film


----------



## Replicator

Fire by Fire wi bruce willis and the man in cahrge of the army out of transformers Ben sombody

Excellent Movie


----------



## pea head

Watched Ted last night ....brilliant :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Charlies Anals 2 - Weapons of A$$ Destruction


----------



## Wavelength

Saw How to Train Your Dragon the other day, good fun for a kid's film.


----------



## liam0810

Watched looper this morning. Great film. Gonna watch The Savages tomorrow and End of Watch later in the week


----------



## Replicator

liam0810 said:


> Watched looper this morning. Great film. Gonna watch The Savages tomorrow and End of Watch later in the week


Savages is a brilliant film Liam and if im not wrong im sure its based on fact.


----------



## fitrut

liam0810 said:


> Watched looper this morning. Great film. Gonna watch The Savages tomorrow and End of Watch later in the week


watched it too, good movie, another brilliant movie coming in December ''Seven Psychopaths''

might watch it again


----------



## Leigh

Watched The Soloist last night. Made me think about how lucky I am.


----------



## Wavelength

Ascendant said:


> Pans labyrinth. Definitely in my top 5 fav films. Ending made me feel like crying, but was happy for the girl at the same time.


Hey, you made a good post! You ok? :laugh:


----------



## finest1

skyfall


----------



## saintashley

Just watched End Of Watch a great film with a great story


----------



## robc1985

Wow wow wow. Just watched drive. Truly amazing


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Mib 3

Skyfall

And Ted has to be the funniest film I've seen in ages.


----------



## Brook877

Chernobyl diaries, didn't get great reviews but I thought it was good.

Dark night rises, long but definitely worth watching

Currently watching Red Lights, good so far but I''ll hold judgment until it's finished..


----------



## griffo13

Brook877 said:


> Chernobyl diaries, didn't get great reviews but I thought it was good.
> 
> Dark night rises, long but definitely worth watching
> 
> Currently watching Red Lights, good so far but I''ll hold judgment until it's finished..


watched chernobyl diaries to.. fairly good for low budget.

dark night fairly good to.


----------



## Xbigdave79

Watched the dark knight rises the other night ,very good film ,great acting and good action scenes as well


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kill List

Bit F*cked up , couldn't get it out of my head for days .

When it finished I was like " wtf was that all about , I need to watch that again ! "


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Savages, thought it was good


----------



## 44carl44

nitro circus film f**king awesome.


----------



## dt36

Brook877 said:


> Chernobyl diaries, didn't get great reviews but I thought it was good.
> 
> Dark night rises, long but definitely worth watching. Currently watching Red Lights, good so far but I''ll hold judgment until it's finished..


Don't waste any more time watching Red Lights. Seriously, go and have a tug instead as it's a better use of your time. However, I also switched Chernobyl Diaries off after 10 mins then deleted it, so we might have different tastes


----------



## Shady45

Watched 'End of Watch' the other day. Really enjoyed it, thought the way it was filmed was good to


----------



## Pancake'

Watch this then quality film pal 






UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


----------



## jake87

another one for end of watch. really good film


----------



## Uriel

7 phychopaths at the flicks night before last - worth watching, pretty funny in a few places.....little predictable


----------



## infernal0988

watched The man with the iron fists yesterday, new movie tarantino its a really good movie !


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> 7 phychopaths at the flicks night before last - worth watching, pretty funny in a few places.....little predictable


seen it couple of months ago, good one


----------



## jon-kent

infernal0988 said:


> watched The man with the iron fists yesterday, new movie tarantino its a really good movie !


Its not martial arts in the crouching tiger flying around style bollox is it ?


----------



## hackskii

Youngstarz said:


> Watch this then quality film pal


Watched it.

Sad movie.

Strange though, reminded me of my partying days, but kind of a strange movie.

not really sure if I liked it TBH.


----------



## HodgesoN

Teddy Bear - out on the cinema now it says, its in subtitles about a bodybuilder, its a good a watch, i enjoyed it.

The 38-year-old bodybuilder Dennis would really like to find true love. He has never had a girlfriend and lives alone with his mother in a suburb of Copenhagen. When his uncle marries a girl from Thailand, Dennis decides to try his own luck on a trip to Pattaya, as it seems that love is easier to find in Thailand. He knows that his mother would never accept another woman in his life, so he lies and tells her that he is going to Germany. Dennis has never been out traveling before and the hectic Pattaya is a huge cultural shock for him. The intrusive Thai girls give big bruises to Dennis' naive picture of what love should be like, and he is about to lose hope when he unexpectedly meets the Thai woman Toi.

http://www.movie2k.to/teddy-bear-subtitled-watch-movie-2151524.html


----------



## Wavelength

I saw the short that became Teddy Bear on YouTube, it was class. The ending seriously confused some of the comment trolls though... apparently being in bed and shagging are the same thing now.


----------



## Simon01

End of watch!! Great film


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

killer joe. good slice of southern gothic noir.


----------



## infernal0988

jon-kent said:


> Its not martial arts in the crouching tiger flying around style bollox is it ?


Its very raw but unrealistic like most movies are


----------



## Lethagized

These 2 haven't been mentioned in this thread yet so here goes...

Cleanskin






Pusher


----------



## Guest

The man with the iron fists

Oh dear! Shockingly bad! 2/10 and that's being generous.

Keith Lemon : The Film

1/10 - 90 mins of pure dog shit!


----------



## Zola

Heat - 9/10

Epic heist film with Robert De Niro and Al Pacino


----------



## Wavelength

chilisi said:


> Just bought Avengers Assemble on Blu Ray.
> 
> I've been waiting months for this. Will ramp up my Bose Cinemate for this bad boy.
> 
> HULK SMASH!


Apparently the UK blu-ray has a bunch of scenes missing which were in the cinematic release and are still in the Region A import :confused1:


----------



## Barman

The Hobbit it was amazing


----------



## Jeebo

Apocalypto. Seriously violent. Watched it twice. Great film.


----------



## Wavelength

chilisi said:


> Damn! I did see it at the cinema, so will note anything missing. Can't see it though, as why would they??
> 
> My Wife has the pleasure of watching it with me. The TV is now mine, as Xfactor has finished!


Checked into it in more detail and would seem like hysterical reports. Looks like there's actually just one scene edited for violence (which is a bit odd seeing as it was already passed by the BBFC). Many people seem more upset about the omission of most of the extras which includes director's commentary.


----------



## Bulk1

The Game, Really old one.. but good!


----------



## andyhuggins

watched The Blues Brothers last night after not seeing it in ages still a brilliant film


----------



## fitrut

also quite old but good


----------



## Si Train

Watched Coach Carter again last night, top film.


----------



## c4nsy

Going to watch safe house tonight, any good?


----------



## Fieryfilly

we watched "TED" last night, was bloody hilarious, well worth watching especially if you're still a big kid at heart, warning, don't watch in front of the kids, there is some quite bad language in it


----------



## Tom90

Watched a film called In Time, Justin Timberlake is the main character and surprisingly it was actually really good.

Easy to watch, no long uninteresting parts, plenty of action, 9/10.


----------



## latblaster

@Tom90

Very good film the rich have plenty of time.


----------



## broch316

the new batman film was worth a watch


----------



## flinty90

Tom90 said:


> Watched a film called In Time, Justin Timberlake is the main character and surprisingly it was actually really good.
> 
> Easy to watch, no long uninteresting parts, plenty of action, 9/10.


i watched this other week aswell... i thought it was pretty good , interesting storyline can you imagine of thats what life was actually like !!


----------



## Tom90

flinty90 said:


> i watched this other week aswell... i thought it was pretty good , interesting storyline can you imagine of thats what life was actually like !!


I'd love it if life was actually like that.

It would be interesting to see if the sponges in today's society would make a change and actually earn their right to live.


----------



## G-man99

c4nsy said:


> Going to watch safe house tonight, any good?


Yeah not bad at all, had free cinema tickets to watch it when it came out


----------



## c4nsy

G-man99 said:


> Yeah not bad at all, had free cinema tickets to watch it when it came out


Yeah watched it last night, typical denzel film! 7/10 for me def worth a watch.


----------



## Guest

Just watched The Raid - Redemption again. Superb film, fight scenes are by far the best ive seen in any film.


----------



## jon-kent

fitrut said:


> also quite old but good


Intrigued by this ! Might have to download it


----------



## fitrut

jon-kent said:


> Intrigued by this ! Might have to download it


it is very good, i didnt get the answer until the end of the movie, dont like movies with an obvious scenario and ending, so this one really liked


----------



## jon-kent

fitrut said:


> it is very good, i didnt get the answer until the end of the movie, dont like movies with an obvious scenario and ending, so this one really liked


Yeah same here ! Cheers


----------



## Guest

No Country for Old Men, old but cracking film! A must watch if you havnt seen it


----------



## Heath

Dave said:


> No Country for Old Men, old but cracking film! A must watch if you havnt seen it


It sent me to sleep lol


----------



## Guest

MutantX said:


> It sent me to sleep lol


Really? I thought it was superb.


----------



## Fieryfilly

we watched "BLITZ" the other night, good film, but then again I do love Jason Statham


----------



## Dux

End of Watch was really good.

Lawless wasn't.


----------



## Heath

Dave said:


> Really? I thought it was superb.


Yep actually fell asleep lol. Might give it a second go


----------



## broch316

st georges day


----------



## dt36

Watched Dredd last night. Not bad.


----------



## Tom90

Watched American Psycho the other day, class film!

Fvcked up, but class.


----------



## Diegouru

"Chernobyl Diaries"...worth a watch!


----------



## Guest

Just watched Dredd, it wasnt bad tbh, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## lucs

i watched st georges day and the rise of a white collar hooligan last night neither where great but watchable standard uk thug movies really


----------



## onthebuild

Dave said:


> Just watched Dredd, it wasnt bad tbh, quite enjoyed it.


To say its a remake I thought it was top notch!

'I am the law'

Brilliant!


----------



## skiersteve

thought men in black 3 good


----------



## simonthepieman

i've been flyingto and from the US a lot so been getting in a lot of films.

I don't like 'silly' comedies much, but thought Ted was ace.

I also watch a documentary called Undefeated about a ghetto high school American Football team which was good


----------



## Matty-boy

Batman - the dark night rises - brilliant!


----------



## s3_abv

Watched batman dark knight rises on Thursday, and the new total recall last night. Both are quality films!


----------



## RyanClarke

End of watch was good. Gonna watch killing them softly soon and battleship


----------



## RyanClarke

Good deeds was worth watching


----------



## Lukeg

The sitter

With jonah hill. Pretty good, easy going


----------



## jon-kent

Watched chronicle last night pretty good actually !


----------



## LuLuJJ

Extremely loud, incredibly close... Incredible film!


----------



## jon-kent

LuLuJJ said:


> Extremely loud, incredibly close... Incredible film!


Is that a trilogy ? Lol


----------



## LuLuJJ

jon-kent said:


> Is that a trilogy ? Lol


Lol.. What a comedian! haha


----------



## Themanthatcan

Warrior - Loved it, brilliant film


----------



## Guest

Killing them Softly wasnt bad tbh, little bit drawn out but a good un.


----------



## Simon01

St Georges Day


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> Killing them Softly wasnt bad tbh, little bit drawn out but a good un.


Yah, a bit slow but the plot was pretty good, and those two stooges were pretty funny.


----------



## majormuscle

Watched the hobbit the other day with my lad and the misses , 3 hours f??k me did it drag


----------



## montytom

i recently watched taken i really enjoyed it


----------



## offo

Wilderness good human prey type film!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Exbenables 2 good action/with laughs!


----------



## s3_abv

montytom said:


> i recently watched taken i really enjoyed it


Right at the top of my best time films that. Never get bored of watching it!


----------



## sockie

das boot


----------



## Ser

RyanClarke said:


> Good deeds was worth watching


Having finally sat down to watch said film....you should think yourself lucky that my NY resolution is to be kinder....so i am witholding the neg's that are right at the tip of my finger:cursing:

Are you sh1tting me????

May i recommend the 'true movie' channel...i think it will suit your free estrogen:angry:

As a side note, i watched 'Cloud Atlas' before my mind was driven to commit suicide, would thoroughly recommend....great story, had to pause to go weewee a couple of times cause i wouldn't agree to miss a second of it, i even had to engage my brain(memory of a goldfish if i don't concentrate!) Well worth it....as was the make up! AWESOME job!


----------



## flinty90

not a film but got the whol sopranos. box set for christmas.. 4th episode in and already hooked. about 83 to go...its gonna be a good ride i think..


----------



## synthasize

flinty90 said:


> not a film but got the whol sopranos. box set for christmas.. 4th episode in and already hooked. about 83 to go...its gonna be a good ride i think..


Best thing I've ever watched mate


----------



## flinty90

synthasize said:


> Best thing I've ever watched mate


ooooooh dont get me all excited lol.. i havent felt like this since The Shield finished lol..


----------



## synthasize

flinty90 said:


> ooooooh dont get me all excited lol.. i havent felt like this since The Shield finished lol..


I bought my mum sopranos and I haven't long watched it myself but I'm watching it through again now


----------



## gavzilla

Breaking bad is the best thing I've seen in my life as a series. Anyone who watches will love this and I've watched afew series out there but this is amazing. Period !


----------



## Ser

Ok, so am more than midway though the film I am currently watching....an am laughing like a numbnut! Bri, when woken up says its the follow-up to knocked up, but shhesh I have laughed a few times throughout. The being a parent does help with appreciation...but I think those without would still enjoy the humour.

On another note, if I am finding the humour, humourous...knowing full well that sometime before 7am, I shall be woken with demands on everything from food to tv to hairwashing in the shower to botty wiping...then I would probably laugh at normal times.


----------



## jon-kent

Life at 40 ?? I think thats the name of it ?


----------



## Ser

That rings a bell....I actually shut lappy then found something to add to my previous post.....

For anyone 'trying'....DO NOT WATCH, it contains too much truth :lol: once there you wouldn't change it, sooooo, on the other hand, if you are choosing NOT to go down that route....well worth for confirmation.....so far, but its not over yet


----------



## dannw

gavzilla said:


> Breaking bad is the best thing I've seen in my life as a series. Anyone who watches will love this and I've watched afew series out there but this is amazing. Period !


Try the Wire if you like breaking bad you will love it...


----------



## Sambuca

i watched LOTR of the christmas period.

I did not like them when i saw them at the cinema and never really like the books. But thought they were pretty decent this time round.


----------



## jon1

Its an old film 1997: Boogie Nights

Heather Graham is naked in it :drool:


----------



## dt36

Ser said:


> That rings a bell....I actually shut lappy then found something to add to my previous post.....


This is 40 ?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ser said:


> Having finally sat down to watch said film....you should think yourself lucky that my NY resolution is to be kinder....so i am witholding the neg's that are right at the tip of my finger:cursing:
> 
> Are you sh1tting me????
> 
> May i recommend the 'true movie' channel...i think it will suit your free estrogen:angry:
> 
> As a side note, i watched 'Cloud Atlas' before my mind was driven to commit suicide, would thoroughly recommend....great story, had to pause to go weewee a couple of times cause i wouldn't agree to miss a second of it, i even had to engage my brain(memory of a goldfish if i don't concentrate!) Well worth it....as was the make up! AWESOME job!


Wow your more intelligent than you look Ser (joke) i am going to have to watch cloud atlas again it was a hard film to follow, i get the gist of the film, but because it jumps all over the place, and last for nearly 3 hours, it takes some watching


----------



## Wavelength

Saw "Animal Kingdom" the other day, Aussie crime flick... not bad at all.


----------



## Guest

St Georges Day wasnt bad, just your usual cockney drug dealer / football hooligan film, minus Danny Dyer

5/10 turn the brain off and watch its not half bad


----------



## Ser

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Wow your more intelligent than you look Ser (joke) i am going to have to watch cloud atlas again it was a hard film to follow, i get the gist of the film, but because it jumps all over the place, and last for nearly 3 hours, it takes some watching


Not just a pretty ass you know


----------



## Dux

The Hobbit - brilliant


----------



## The Cheese

Watched The Hobbit too.

TBH, after watching LOTR, I found it a bit "samey".

The Goblin King was good. Mind you - that Dame Edna Everage has let herself go a bit.


----------



## jordan_

Hunger games. Best film I've seen a while.


----------



## Mr-LTB

watched 'Jack Preacher' last night at cinema, really good film, was not expecting it to be anything like it turned out.


----------



## Guvnor

Skyfall- 7/10


----------



## BBaddict

this is a film i wannnna watch, arnies back again!


----------



## jake87

i watched the hobbit in 3d. luckily the 3d sunglasses meant i could get away with falling asleep. what a load of sh1t


----------



## saxondale

Dog Soldiers


----------



## Guest

Best Laid Plans New(ish) british film, good film. Stephen Graham is a decent actor (despite being a scouser haha)

Well worth a watch if you get it.


----------



## TG123

Dave said:


> Best Laid Plans New(ish) british film, good film. Stephen Graham is a decent actor (despite being a scouser haha)
> 
> Well worth a watch if you get it.


will check it out

I like Stephen Graham, really underrated actor


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Liked both "The Hobbit"






and

"The Life Of Pi"


----------



## Heath

Last film I watched was Cloud Atlas

New film by the makers of Matrix.

Quite clever but 3 hr film that could have been 1 and half hour film.

5/10


----------



## jordan_

I watched an old one the other day.

Sexy beast.

Quite dark but funny.


----------



## jon-kent

jordan_ said:


> I watched an old one the other day.
> 
> Sexy beast.
> 
> Quite dark but funny.


No no no no no no no no


----------



## TG123

Just finished watching Django Unchained, Tarantino's new film

definently worth a watch, good film


----------



## Sc4mp0

Just watched 21 Jump Street from a recomendation. What a pile of shit it is.


----------



## jon-kent

TG123 said:


> Just finished watching Django Unchained, Tarantino's new film
> 
> definently worth a watch, good film


Noticed last night a few screeners had come out ! I cant play mkv files though for some reason.

Screeners of the hobbit online now as well


----------



## Sc4mp0

jon-kent said:


> Noticed last night a few screeners had come out ! I cant play mkv files though for some reason.
> 
> Screeners of the hobbit online now as well


You tried VLC. Thats what I use and it plays MKV files no problem.


----------



## jon-kent

Sc4mp0 said:


> You tried VLC. Thats what I use and it plays MKV files no problem.


Heard about that but i put them onto a dvd and play on my ps3 mate


----------



## Sc4mp0

jon-kent said:


> Heard about that but i put them onto a dvd and play on my ps3 mate


Ah fair enough. I have a Sony Bluray ,which will be same as ps3, and doesnt play MKV files for me on that which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## Guest

jon-kent said:


> Heard about that but i put them onto a dvd and play on my ps3 mate


Just stream it to your ps3 m8 off your pc? Easiest way.

It works with all files.


----------



## TG123

jon-kent said:


> Heard about that but i put them onto a dvd and play on my ps3 mate


if you just wanna watch it online let me know i'll send you the link


----------



## jon-kent

Dave said:


> Just stream it to your ps3 m8 off your pc? Easiest way.
> 
> It works with all files.


How mate ?


----------



## hackskii

jon-kent said:


> How mate ?


Media server in windows.

I do this for my xbox but it wont play MKV but most all the other stuff I steam.


----------



## Fullhouse

Watched The Impossible last night very good


----------



## Guest

jon-kent said:


> How mate ?





hackskii said:


> Media server in windows.
> 
> I do this for my xbox but it wont play MKV but most all the other stuff I steam.


Use Ps3Media Server works on xbox aswell, supports all video formats including 720 and 1080 streaming (depending on your network)

Download it, install on your pc (the one that has the films obviously), share the folder/files with the films in and you are good to go.


----------



## jon-kent

Cheers buddy !


----------



## no1_gym

sweeney


----------



## jake87

how to train your dragon

alright for a animation


----------



## Beefmeister

Watch st.georges day yesterday was a good film if your into the old lock stock east London gangsta films.Has frank harper in and craig fairbrass


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Watched the latest underworld film in 3d last night, best of the series. The young girl, creepy as f., k


----------



## britbull

Watched these again while I had some time off

Dear Zachary (was suggested to me on the condition I didn't google it before hand) Head wrecker of a movie

tt3d closer to the edge (another head wrecker film for very different reasons)


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> Use Ps3Media Server works on xbox aswell, supports all video formats including 720 and 1080 streaming (depending on your network)
> 
> Download it, install on your pc (the one that has the films obviously), share the folder/files with the films in and you are good to go.


I did not know that.

Reps for that, I have cloud atlas that is 10 gigs or something crazy in MKV and the wife wont let me watch it in the living room.

I was going to convert it to AVI but it would be 20 gigs and take a day to convert.

Will get on that when I get home.

Is it hard to set up?

Are you sure it works on X-box as well?


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> Reps for that, I have cloud atlas that is 10 gigs or something crazy in MKV and the wife wont let me watch it in the living room.
> 
> I was going to convert it to AVI but it would be 20 gigs and take a day to convert.
> 
> Will get on that when I get home.
> 
> Is it hard to set up?


Cheers for the reps.

Not at all m8, small download. Share the folders you want. Set it off. Thats it. Your xbox will see it in the menu same as media center

http://www.homemultimedianetwork.com/Guides/How-to-stream-media-to-an-Xbox-using-PS3-Media-Server.php


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> Cheers for the reps.
> 
> Not at all m8, small download. Share the folders you want. Set it off. Thats it. Your xbox will see it in the menu same as media center
> 
> http://www.homemultimedianetwork.com/Guides/How-to-stream-media-to-an-Xbox-using-PS3-Media-Server.php


Now that will solve a bunch of my problems.

If I was a chick I would blow you:lol:

But, I can only give you reps...lol


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Now that will solve a bunch of my problems.
> 
> If I was a chick I would blow you:lol:
> 
> But, I can only give you reps...lol


Damn!! Haha cheers pal


----------



## MrLulz

Fullhouse said:


> Watched The Impossible last night very good


I saw it the weekend just gone and thought it was gash. To be fair though I was in the mood for a more glitzy disaster movie, rather than a real life drama.


----------



## Majestic121

Taken 2...

Oh.. wait... you said good.. :huh:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Defiance is a really good film i just finished watching it on bbc iplayer with xbox. it's based on a true story about some guy who rescued thousands of jews and made a place for them to go to be safe from the nazis. also has that james bond guy and the guy in wolverine with the nail claws forgot both of their names :L


----------



## ianm2585

just watched 4 lions had it for ages but not bothered with it wish i watched it sooner


----------



## iamyou

21 Jump Street and The Watch were quite entertaining.


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> Cheers for the reps.
> 
> Not at all m8, small download. Share the folders you want. Set it off. Thats it. Your xbox will see it in the menu same as media center
> 
> http://www.homemultimedianetwork.com/Guides/How-to-stream-media-to-an-Xbox-using-PS3-Media-Server.php


I do have a question though.

Can I run both windows media server, and playstation server at the same time?

I am asking because my daughter, and wife use the windows media server?

Just curious if both services can be ran at the same time but might take up more resourses.

I get an error on the windows media server actually.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I do have a question though.
> 
> Can I run both windows media server, and playstation server at the same time?
> 
> I am asking because my daughter, and wife use the windows media server?
> 
> Just curious if both services can be ran at the same time but might take up more resourses.
> 
> I get an error on the windows media server actually.


Honestly not sure tbh m8, doubt it will be a problem PC wise, network would be the weak link if any. Depending whats being streamed together and if wired or wireless etc.

Only way is to try it tbh m8


----------



## gavzilla

Taken 2 is good.

Bad fall is worth watching ( thriller )


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> Honestly not sure tbh m8, doubt it will be a problem PC wise, network would be the weak link if any. Depending whats being streamed together and if wired or wireless etc.
> 
> Only way is to try it tbh m8


I will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Fullhouse said:


> Watched The Impossible last night very good


Watched it too, good film.


----------



## Beats

Films i watched over the xmas period that I thought were really good

Lawless

The Immortals

Bad Santa(Classic xmas movie)

The Sweeney

New Spiderman

Frankie Boyle's new DVD

Kevin Bridges DVD

Alex Cross


----------



## hackskii

Dave said:


> Honestly not sure tbh m8, doubt it will be a problem PC wise, network would be the weak link if any. Depending whats being streamed together and if wired or wireless etc.
> 
> Only way is to try it tbh m8


I forgot to update this. @Dave I installed that the same day, set it up and watched an MKV on my x-box, it did ok but Cloud Atlas was 10 gigs and at 720 it gave me some issues with pausing and stuff.

I did watch another movie that was small with no problems.

I think I need to enable cache to make it work better, but it does work.

Thanks


----------



## lucs

not a film and i cant recall if i already posted it but, breaking bad i thought was very good. my memory is so bad, think i may have done this already


----------



## jon-kent

Got the hobbit tonight for the mrs.....hope its sh1t so i can turn it off and watch django unchained :laugh:


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I forgot to update this. @Dave I installed that the same day, set it up and watched an MKV on my x-box, it did ok but Cloud Atlas was 10 gigs and at 720 it gave me some issues with pausing and stuff.
> 
> I did watch another movie that was small with no problems.
> 
> I think I need to enable cache to make it work better, but it does work.
> 
> Thanks


Ahh spot on m8, aye ive never personally used it on an xbox just know it works. Like you say stick the cache on see if it helps, 720 and 1080 is alot of info to work on the fly.

The ps3 doesnt have to convert it so just plays from the off like an avi, god knows why they made the xbox any different?

Glad it works m8


----------



## mark22

jon-kent said:


> Got the hobbit tonight for the mrs.....hope its sh1t so i can turn it off and watch django unchained :laugh:


It's truly unbearable.


----------



## bigbob33

just watched martyrs, deep dark and totally twisted french movie, worth a go if you are not too squeamish


----------



## jon-kent

mark22 said:


> It's truly unbearable.


Fcuking hell mate you wasnt wrong !! 40mins of sitting down talking at the beginning ! We lasted a hour ! But django is nearly 3hrs as well so will watch that 2moz ! Watching some jonathan creek instead lol


----------



## gavzilla

Kpax

Full metal jacket

Terminator 1,2,3,4

Predator

One flew over the cooko nest

Falling down

American psycho

Cape fear

Ancient aliens series

Breaking bad series(10 out of 10)

If you haven't seen the above your missing out.


----------



## crazypaver1

Inglorious basterds


----------



## bigbob33

skinning, it's a serbian skin head film... i'll say no more


----------



## Guest

Django Unchained Su' F*cking Perb!!!!

Another Tarantino classic


----------



## guvnor82

End of watch....... Good film highly recommend


----------



## The Cheese

Seven Psychopaths.

Best film I've seen in a long time.


----------



## benno_2010

Dead mans shoes is a great revenge movie by Shane meadows - although I haven't read the whole thread so someone may have already mentioned it!!


----------



## jon-kent

Dave said:


> Django Unchained Su' F*cking Perb!!!!
> 
> Another Tarantino classic


This man speaks the truth !!

Its so good i havnt deleted the file incase i have to watch it again lol


----------



## jon-kent

gavzilla said:


> Kpax
> 
> Full metal jacket
> 
> Terminator 1,2,3,4
> 
> Predator
> 
> One flew over the cooko nest
> 
> Falling down
> 
> American psycho
> 
> Cape fear
> 
> Ancient aliens series
> 
> Breaking bad series(10 out of 10)
> 
> If you haven't seen the above your missing out.


Terminator 3 ??? What a fcuking joke that film was ! Making Arnie wear the fcuking Elton jon glasses and saying talk to the hand !? Its a disgrace to the Terminator films lol :gun_bandana:


----------



## Bashy

Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## latblaster

Thought Kpax was brilliant, Kevin Spacy always plays unusual roles.


----------



## flinty90

Mary poppins.. my favourite film of all time


----------



## Edinburgh

'Unknown' about to start on ch4 at pm, I've never seen this

recommended? or give it a miss?


----------



## Guest

edinburgh6982 said:


> 'Unknown' about to start on ch4 at pm, I've never seen this
> 
> recommended? or give it a miss?


Its not bad m8. Liam Neeson film, well worth a watch


----------



## Mark_08

Unknown is a brilliant film mate, I like Liam Neeson. Taken was brilliant.


----------



## Mark_08

St George's Day was quite good, Matchstick Men with Nicholas Cage was also quality.


----------



## L00NEY

jon-kent said:


> Noticed last night a few screeners had come out ! I cant play mkv files though for some reason.
> 
> Screeners of the hobbit online now as well


theres a samsung bluray player in tesco for 60 quid with usb support and def plays mkv and all the others like avi etc. just hook the external hdd to it and g2g

edit: its the bd-d5100 model and its £59.99


----------



## botchla

Life of Pi.

Brilliant film.


----------



## User Name

Unknown is pretty good.

Best film I've seen lately was when I was back at the rents for Xmas and dug out an old 'VCD' of "Army of Darkness". Pure class!!


----------



## dentylad

British film - hush

Van Damme - cyborg

Korean film - audition

Anything old by Arnie!!


----------



## crazypaver1

User Name said:


> Unknown is pretty good.
> 
> Best film I've seen lately was when I was back at the rents for Xmas and dug out an old 'VCD' of "Army of Darkness". Pure class!!


Unknown was on tonight. I nearly watched it to


----------



## TobyUK1436114838

The Prestige 2006


----------



## Uk_mb

Impossible - the tsunami film. Aswome


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Gangster Squad and Lawless, both brilliant


----------



## Guest

Grabbers Came recommended off a mate, t'was bobbins! 4/10 is being very generous to say the least. Just wait til I see him!


----------



## 44carl44

ZERO DARK THIRTY

10/10

F**king great film


----------



## JKDRob

44carl44 said:


> ZERO DARK THIRTY
> 
> 10/10
> 
> F**king great film


X2

Plus,

Flight (Denzil Washington)


----------



## Guvnor

Jack Reacher was ****e, 5/10


----------



## Jaff0

Guvnor said:


> Jack Reacher was ****e, 5/10


I'd maybe go a little higher - 6 or 7, but thought it OK, good enough - made me want to start reading the Reacher novels, I'm on the 2nd, now.

Problem with watching films with him in, now, I get distracted and can see the join, and can't see past the whole kookiness he gives off about his "religion".


----------



## Marc2013

Con Air last night brill film!

Watched Hobbit last week was good too.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched Django last night, it was ok i guess, but not brilliant, might watch zero dark thirty tonight, unknown was pretty good the other night.


----------



## Guest

Skyfall Another cracking Bond film! 9/10


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Watched the Sweeney on sat, best film I've seen in a long time!


----------



## IGotTekkers

django is an absolute must watch. it's incredible


----------



## lumpo

Seven Psycopaths... mega film...v.funny


----------



## jon-kent

Here comes the boom - comedy about a teacher who takes up mma to help pay the school debts, unless you like mma its prob pretty crap lol and even if you do like it its only alright lol.

Sinister - horror film about a crime writer investigating killings, really enjoyed this actually !! Reminded me a bit of the game Alan Wake (for the gamers amongst us lol)


----------



## FreshPrince88

Watched Django last night - A long one but it is awesome - Worth the time it ran, Glad they cast Jamie Foxx in the end up as the role was written for Will Smith originally


----------



## Guest

A Bronx Tale Oldy but superb! one of my all time favs


----------



## Jaff0

Some recent films for me:-

The Raven - 7/10

Safe House - 7/10

Red Lights - 8/10


----------



## PLauGE

here comes the boom, pretty poor but does have some LOL moments throughout 6-10

paranormal activity 4 :confused1: jeeeeeeeeeezus, 1-10 absolute [email protected]


----------



## PLauGE

here comes the boom, pretty poor but does have some LOL moments throughout 6-10

paranormal activity 4 :confused1: jeeeeeeeeeezus, 1-10 absolute [email protected]


----------



## Horsfall

The Sweeney, really enjoyed it.


----------



## jon-kent

chilisi said:


> Just watching Rocky Balboa. Not a bad film, kinda of a hint to the old movies. Has the classic rocky melodies.
> 
> He couldn't steep lower than Rocky 5 anyway.


Touch me and i'll sue !!! :whistling:


----------



## Scooter

men in black 3. the ending is quite good.


----------



## jon-kent

Just watched a film called After.Life.

After a horrific car accident, Anna (Christina Ricci) wakes up to find the local funeral director Eliot Deacon (Liam Neeson) preparing her body for her funeral. Still feeling very much alive, Anna doesnt believe shes dead, despite the funeral director's reassurances that she is merely in transition to the afterlife. Eliot convinces her he has the ability to communicate with the dead and is the only one who can help her. Trapped inside the funeral home, with nobody to turn to except Eliot, Anna is forced to accept her own death. But Anna's grief-stricken boyfriend Paul still can't shake the nagging suspicion that Eliot isnt what he appears to be. As the funeral nears, Paul gets closer to unlocking the disturbing truth, but it could be too late; Anna may have already begun to cross over to the other side.

Was pretty good and gets you thinking ! Once again Neeson is awesome in it !


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

The Raid redemption was a real let down


----------



## NorthernSoul

Gangster Squad, go watch it!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Juic3Up said:


> Gangster Squad, go watch it!


Just waiting for a good copy on kickass torrents


----------



## TG123

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Just waiting for a good copy on kickass torrents


this


----------



## cub

Les Miserables with Hugh Jackman. It was pretty amazing, there was not one bad performance in the film. I reckon Anne Hathaway will get the Oscar for her performance.


----------



## Ashcrapper

7 psychopaths and Dredd. Both thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## Uk_mb

Ashcrapper said:


> 7 psychopaths and Dredd. Both thoroughly enjoyable


Just finished 7 psychopaths. It's a good film.

Makes you laugh at the end.

Il shoot your gay dog in its gay head.

"He's not got a gay head" :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Uk_mb said:


> Just finished 7 psychopaths. It's a good film.
> 
> Makes you laugh at the end.
> 
> Il shoot your gay dog in its gay head.
> 
> "He's not got a gay head" :lol:


But Ill shoot you

I don't care


----------



## Harrison21

Its all about Django Unchained, probably the best film to come for a while!


----------



## achilles88

just watched denzel washington movie called Flight , good film definately worth a watch


----------



## latblaster

Saw The Sweeney last night not bad, bit slow at first. Ray Winstone is just great as usual!


----------



## Robsta

Flight is a very good film.....I'm not good with flying anyways, and never get on a plane again after that......But brilliant acting.

Denzil is probably one of the grteatest actors in this day and age, but hardly ever recognized which is a shame imo.

Django was awesome imo also


----------



## guvnor82

Watch judge dredd other week one of worst films iv seen


----------



## Robsta

Didn't ,mind dredd that much to be honest.....proper cheesy but good action nonetheless


----------



## Ashcrapper

I thought Dredd was great, nailed the character and style


----------



## The Cheese

Just watched Silent Hill - Revelation.

The trailer made it look decent but as far as these things go, it sucked major balls.


----------



## Harrison21

City of god will always be one of the best films I've seen even though its in brazil with english subs


----------



## hackskii

Harrison21 said:


> Its all about Django Unchained, probably the best film to come for a while!


I loved this one too.


----------



## jon-kent

The Cheese said:


> Just watched Silent Hill - Revelation.
> 
> The trailer made it look decent but as far as these things go, it sucked major balls.


Watched this last night and agree ! 1st film was better !


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched Flight last night, not a bad film, maybe went on a little to long, but without giving anything away, i did not quite understand the ending


----------



## SeanStones

watched sky fall last night and dredd the other night both decent the 3d in dredd was the best ive seen for a while

watched resident evil retribution few nights back and unfortunatley i cant get that time back :sad:it was awful

think ill watch Django tonight and see what all the fuss is about!

got another called the house at the end of the street too??


----------



## bigmitch69

Clean Skin with Sean Bean and WanderLust with Jennifer Anniston (GF chose) both good. Also Plan B's film forgotten the name was ok.

Stealing Las Vegas turned it off after 15 mins.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

The little fella in wonderlust had a fair size kn0b on him lol (no ****)


----------



## Robsta

Plan B would be the Sweeney or ill manors wouldn't it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Just downloading the paperboy, has anyone seen it yet


----------



## GShock

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Robsta

Flight was very very good.


----------



## welsh lad

The man with the iron fists is really good ????


----------



## Robsta

welsh lad said:


> The man with the iron fists is really good ????


It's awful lol


----------



## welsh lad

It's not that bad lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Flight was good

zero dark thirty was ok


----------



## welsh lad

Here comes the boom is really funny watched that last night


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

This is 40 was not a bad little film, me and the wife watched it last night, the only thing wrong with it is, not enough of Megan Fox.


----------



## a.notherguy

watched the fighter again last night.

was even better that the last time! its such a good movie!

just cant believe that wahlberg is only 10 stone 6 in it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

GShock said:


> Silver Linings Playbook


Watched this the other night, great film


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

a.notherguy said:


> watched the fighter again last night.
> 
> was even better that the last time! its such a good movie!
> 
> just cant believe that wahlberg is only 10 stone 6 in it.


Really only 10st 6lbs, just shows you how much the cameras add


----------



## Ashcrapper

watched flight last night. enjoyed it. worth a watch and Denzel is the man as usual


----------



## a.notherguy

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Really only 10st 6lbs, just shows you how much the cameras add


that was what he weighed in at in the movie and apparently in real life trained like a boxer to hit that weight. whether it was just marketing hype or not i dont know but he looks alot heavier. maybe hes only 4 ft tall? :lol:


----------



## K-Rod

Off to see The Last Stand tonight, can't wait! Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## DiscSupps

Enjoyed the insightful, realistic true story of how intelligence and military operatives worked tirelessly to catch Osama Bin Laden in the historical drama film Zero Dark Thirty!

Well worth a watch. Some of the special operatives are in seriously good shape too!

Tom


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

lawless


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched cleanskin last night, good film, staring Sean Bean


----------



## jamesthompson

Django was very good, QT back to his best.


----------



## Gab

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Watched cleanskin last night, good film, staring Sean Bean


Yes enjoyed Cleanskin myself, also watched The Grey the other night quite enjoyed that.


----------



## jon-kent

The grey is awesome !!! Got that 7 phycopaths film for tonight


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

jon-kent said:


> The grey is awesome !!! Got that 7 phycopaths film for tonight


Seven phycopaths is a really good film mate


----------



## Tom90

Watched Django Unchained last night, pure class!!!


----------



## latblaster

Saw Looper last night, very good science fiction action.

Bruce Willis has had a bit of cosmetic surgery though, he looked odd.


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> Saw Looper last night, very good science fiction action.
> 
> Bruce Willis has had a bit of cosmetic surgery though, he looked odd.


I thought it was absolute shite


----------



## offo

the faculty


----------



## crazypaver1

Charlies anals


----------



## Gab

Watched Lawless last night, really enjoyed it, and I think Jessica Chastain is hot. :rolleye:


----------



## Guest

The Dictator - thought it was turd tbh, few bits got a chuckle but other than that pretty crap tbh.


----------



## lucs

watched flight last night, no action but good movie


----------



## User Name

Recently watched "Wristcutters: A Love Story" (2006).

Seemed pretty good, though I was pretty damned stoned too :thumb:


----------



## artful_dodger87

DiscSupps said:


> Enjoyed the insightful, realistic true story of how intelligence and military operatives worked tirelessly to catch Osama Bin Laden in the historical drama film Zero Dark Thirty!
> 
> Well worth a watch. *Some of the special operatives are in seriously good shape too!*
> 
> Tom


Nohomo


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Gab said:


> Watched Lawless last night, really enjoyed it, and I think Jessica Chastain is hot. :rolleye:


Got this for tonight, well i have to watch a romcom first with the misses, then kick her off to bed and put this on.


----------



## Lethagized

Tucker and Dale VS Evil 






Moon






Rather good i thought


----------



## Jimboi

Watched Here comes the boom tonight, thought it would be kack but made be laugh. Worth watching. Got skyfall for tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Wild Bill belting film, well worth a watch. 8/10


----------



## edgey

Machine gun preacher based on true story Gerard butler main actor amazing film one of the best av seen


----------



## Lethagized

Sightseers


----------



## Goosh

Just watched Flight. Very dramary, but was a great film. Recommend watching it.


----------



## landerson

Watched "The Perks of being a Wallflower" last night! Thought it was gonna be too girly but really enjoyed it!

Django next I think!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Lethagized said:


> Sightseers


Looks a good film, where did you download it from, nothing on kickass torrents


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Lethagized said:


> Tucker and Dale VS Evil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather good i thought


I agree moon is a good underrated film, well worth watching


----------



## Lethagized

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Looks a good film, where did you download it from, nothing on kickass torrents


Got it from NZB Matrix mate before it got closed down.


----------



## Tom90

I watched The Grey last night. Think it came out in 2011, starred Liam Neeson. Awesome film about a group who survive a plane crash and then get hunted by wolves, in a nutshell.


----------



## Thatcca

There's barely a plot. The acting, hammy. It's riddled with every cliche possible and the action is over the top ridiculous.

The Man With The Iron Fists is fvckin brilliant as that's what you expect from kung fu !!

Top soundtrack n all.


----------



## Gab

Just watched "The Watch" with Ben Stiller not bad, have seen better.


----------



## Freeby0

This looks fcking amazing


----------



## Lethagized

A few upcoming films in my imdb watchlist i'm looking forward to


----------



## latblaster

Think " Man Of Steel" is gonna be epic!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, they all look very good.


----------



## Nutsx

Flight - Start was great, dragged on from there

Zero dark thirty - Very good imo, always like true films like this

Lawless - Amazing

Lincoln - Waste of time, but good acting from d.d lewis

Anybody lookin for a good film i would say lawless and zero dark thirty are a must see :thumb:


----------



## MF88

Lethagized said:


>


The Rock looks pretty big in that


----------



## defdaz

I really enjoyed Life of Pi. And Dredd. Top films. Battle Los Angeles is a great popcorn action sci-fi too.


----------



## DoubleXL-

Bullet to the head - I'd rather take one than watch that again.. :/ avoid


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## Goosh

Just watched Tucker & Dale Vs Evil - absolutely loved it!


----------



## chelios

Killer Elite squad. 8/10. De Niro and Statham are quality in it. Plus I love true stories.


----------



## Ashcrapper

chelios said:


> Killer Elite squad. 8/10. De Niro and Statham are quality in it. Plus I love true stories.


I enjoyed that


----------



## infernal0988

Just watched Some old Jim carry movies last night Ace ventura pet detective , Ace ventura When nature calls & The Cable guy. Im telling you they just dont make them like that anymore :/


----------



## Ashcrapper

infernal0988 said:


> Just watched Some old Jim carry movies last night Ace ventura pet detective , Ace ventura When nature calls & The Cable guy. Im telling you they just dont make them like that anymore :/


love the old Carey stuff


----------



## 10bore

Les Misérables..... Sound opening scene is brilliant as is the rest of the movie


----------



## infernal0988

Ashcrapper said:


> love the old Carey stuff


Yeah 80 & 90s those were the days eh? Thats when ideas were new & movies were more interesting imo. Its all old ideas & remakes now :/


----------



## guvnor82

Watch seven psychopaths other day was ok I guess bit weird story wouldn't rush to see it again.


----------



## infernal0988

guvnor82 said:


> Watch seven psychopaths other day was ok I guess bit weird story wouldn't rush to see it again.


RED 2 is coming out soon  Looks brilliants


----------



## guvnor82

Right watched looper and killing them softy tonight didn't think much either but been drinking so don't take my word 4 it.

Dejango tomorrow high hope 4 this


----------



## guvnor82

infernal0988 said:


> RED 2 is coming out soon  Looks brilliants


What's red 2?


----------



## infernal0988

guvnor82 said:


> What's red 2?


You never seen retired & extremely dangerous (red) ?


----------



## hackskii

guvnor82 said:


> Right watched looper and killing them softy tonight didn't think much either but been drinking so don't take my word 4 it.
> 
> Dejango tomorrow high hope 4 this


Well, dont defend yourself with the drinking thing, its all good.

Just sayin

Its Saturday, just sayin


----------



## vetran

watched insidious last week with my 10 year old daughter she cant stop singing "tiptoe through the tulips" lol


----------



## AK-26

Django, kick ass movie!!!!

Jamie Foxx did a damn good job, way better than I expected it to be 

Gangster Squad, another good movie.

Like the idea of the movie and everything, deffo worth a watch.


----------



## Lethagized

Didn't think much of looper, 7 psychopaths or killing them softly myself. Life of Pi was good though. Enjoyed it once the action started.


----------



## flinty90

i know its an old film but watched "gangs of new york " again last night and forgot how good it was !!


----------



## infernal0988

flinty90 said:


> i know its an old film but watched "gangs of new york " again last night and forgot how good it was !!


One of my favorite movies of all time i love the guy playing the Butcher such a underrated actor !


----------



## flinty90

infernal0988 said:


> One of my favorite movies of all time i love the guy playing the Butcher such a underrated actor !


underratdd ?? danial day lewis is a fcukin legend bro. didnt think him underrated personally


----------



## Ashcrapper

infernal0988 said:


> One of my favorite movies of all time i love the guy playing the Butcher *such a underrated actor* !


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Day-Lewis#Filmography


----------



## guvnor82

infernal0988 said:


> You never seen retired & extremely dangerous (red) ?


Nope who's in it?


----------



## infernal0988

guvnor82 said:


> Nope who's in it?


Bruce Willis for one need i say more?


----------



## Gab

Just watched Contraband with Mark Walberg, I enjoyed it, good film.


----------



## Shady45

Django - really liked it

Looper - worth a watch but didn't think much of it tbh


----------



## Lethagized

Last time i saw this was on dvd about 4 year ago. Saw it again the other night and it made a nice change to see it in HD on my 92" screen. Still in my top 5 british gangster movies.

Rise of the footsoldier extended edition


----------



## hazard_mkd

Cloud Atlas ! .. a little difficult film to comprehend and grasp but if you get the whole picture , its a work of art 

Django Unchained is great too .. Some nice movies came out this past few months


----------



## Heath

Django was awesome


----------



## The Cheese

Just watched The Liability.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2081437/

Not a bad movie at all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

django - brilliant

7 psychos - brilliant

taken 2 - good


----------



## PLauGE

7 phychos i didnnt like

django i finally got around to watching the other night, best film ive seen in years by far


----------



## VeNuM

Watched Childs Play 1 and 2 at the weekend

Not as scary as when I was a kid, but still entertaining lol


----------



## Guest

Vantage Point, Donnie Yen sh*ts all over Bruce Lee.

What a Martial artist.


----------



## jon-kent

Spawn of Haney said:


> Vantage Point, Donnie Yen sh*ts all over Bruce Lee.
> 
> What a Martial artist.


Bruce Lee is the greatest ! Chan/Yen/Damme everyone says the same










But anyway, flashpoint is the best donnie yen film and ip man 1 & 2 !


----------



## jon-kent

7 phychos - funny but a bit odd near the end

Shooter - good action film about a sniper (mark whalberg) who gets fcuked over


----------



## Papa Lazarou

The Impossible. As a dad, really hard to watch.


----------



## PowerMyself

Haven't posted my films up for a while:

Django - cinema, really enjoyed it. Love Christopher Walz, I don't care if it's the same character he always plays.

Flight - Good film, very enjoyable. Denzel rarely makes a bad film.

Watched 'End of Watch' last night. Brutal & realistic, but a really good film. Worth watching.

Next up is Skyfall and taking my nephew to see Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## Ben_Dover

PowerMyself said:


> Haven't posted my films up for a while:
> 
> Django - cinema, really enjoyed it. Love Christopher Walz, I don't care if it's the same character he always plays.
> 
> Flight - Good film, very enjoyable. Denzel rarely makes a bad film.
> 
> Watched 'End of Watch' last night. Brutal & realistic, but a really good film. Worth watching.
> 
> Next up is Skyfall and taking my nephew to see Wreck it Ralph.


I watched "End of Watch" last week, really enjoyed it.

Also Ill manors was pretty good and much better than I had expected...


----------



## simonthepieman

I watched 'The Town' which was cool Bank hiest movie.

Kinda like Heat, in Boston


----------



## Guest

jon-kent said:


> Bruce Lee is the greatest ! Chan/Yen/Damme everyone says the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, flashpoint is the best donnie yen film and ip man 1 & 2 !


People only really say that because he was the first of his kind.

Much like Elvis was the first of his etc.

Is rather ironic that Yen portrays Bruce Lees master in the Ip man films lol.


----------



## laurie g

Django- epic film

Nobbit ( Hobbit ) Actually really enjoyed this.


----------



## jon-kent

Spawn of Haney said:


> People only really say that because he was the first of his kind.
> 
> Much like Elvis was the first of his etc.
> 
> Is rather ironic that Yen portrays Bruce Lees master in the Ip man films lol.


Lee was years ahead of everyone when it came to martial arts (weights,cardio,nutrition) not sticking to one style. He was also freakishly strong for his size (he could hold a 35kg dumbell with a straight arm in front of him for 20secs). If Bruce was born later and was around nowadays he would still be the greatest and prob ufc LW champ if he wanted !

Donnie is wicked as Yip man


----------



## Jaff0

Freeby0 said:


> This looks fcking amazing


Is that related to Assasins where he played a hitman previously? Banderas did overact quite a bit in it, but saved it from being yet-another-forumlaic-action-movie.


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Lee was years ahead of everyone when it came to martial arts (weights,cardio,nutrition) not sticking to one style. *He was also freakishly strong for his size (he could hold a 35kg dumbell with a straight arm in front of him for 20secs).* If Bruce was born later and was around nowadays he would still be the greatest and prob ufc LW champ if he wanted !
> 
> Donnie is wicked as Yip man


this sounds like bullshit


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> this sounds like bullshit


I like you Ash......dont ruin that :lol:


----------



## PHMG

John Carter

Got slated by reviewers, as is often the case, ignored them and enjoyed it


----------



## romper stomper

> People only really say that because he was the first of his kind.


possibly - i know a former close friend of Bruce lee and co star- he stated was a nun-chuck expert and in the films he had to slow down so the camera could catch the moves as cameras are not what they are today


----------



## PHMG

Ashcrapper said:


> this sounds like bullshit


bull elephant s.hit. he was like 60kg, he would have toppled over :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> bull elephant s.hit. he was like 60kg, he would have toppled over :lol:


its also a well known fact that he could fire laser beams from his eyes and his one inch punch could smash through iron.


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> its also a well known fact that he could fire laser beams from his eyes and his one inch punch could smash through iron.


Now your talking sense mate !


----------



## Little stu

British film called st George's day good watch


----------



## infernal0988

im a cartoon fan i watched brave today bloody brilliant


----------



## Jaff0

Ashcrapper said:


> its also a well known fact that he could fire laser beams from his eyes and his one inch punch could smash through iron.





> Catches bullets with his teeth?


----------



## romper stomper

> Watched 'End of Watch' last night. Brutal & realistic, but a really good film. Worth watching.


watched it last night - thought it ok nothing brilliant


----------



## romper stomper

watched a few black and white oldie ones recently

Kez 1969

Hell drivers 1957

well worth watching


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched drive angry last night, better than i thought it would be


----------



## Lethagized

The post processing and cinematography on this is nothing short of phenomenal.

A truly enjoyable watch


----------



## hackskii

Lethagized said:


> The post processing and cinematography on this is nothing short of phenomenal.
> 
> A truly enjoyable watch


Awesome, loved that.

Just saw Lincoln and although I do not like drama, It was brilliant and really touching.


----------



## Edinburgh

*not watched yet* but we're gonna watch Skyfall tonight, hope it's as good as folk say it is


----------



## Gary29

^^^ Skyfall was good but a little over-hyped if you ask me, still worth a watch.

Watched a few strange films over the weekend, The Dictator (funny if you like Borat and Ali-G), I love you Phillip Morris, and Bully, enjoyed them all.

PS Bully is about a lad who gets murdered by his high school friends because he's a violent bully, it's based on a true story and apparently the guy was a dirty roider and this was used in court as a reason for his violent behaviour!


----------



## Kneller

Just watched the trailer for Bully. Looks quite good, I'll have to give that a watch..


----------



## Gab

Watching Skyfall tonight looking forward to it.

Watched Snatch last night forgot how good it is.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

A good day to die hard was pretty good,

Skyfall

Marvel alliance 3d again!


----------



## Xbigdave79

Just watched looper ,thought it was very good ,I love films about time travel


----------



## Stunner

Skyfall really good - best Bond to date.

or you could try to endure the film HUMAN CENTIPEDE......."Feed her....Feed her!"


----------



## MrM

Stunner said:


> Skyfall really good - best Bond to date.
> 
> or you could try to endure the film HUMAN CENTIPEDE......."Feed her....Feed her!"


Thought you'd like skyfall - it'll be hard to better I think.

Every time I get human centipede out of my head you keep reminding me about it......." Ahhhh my little three hound"


----------



## welbeck

Watched "Here Comes The Boom" a couple of days ago and thought it was brilliant


----------



## andyhuggins

Have to say that skyfall is a brilliant action movie.


----------



## Edinburgh

watched Skyfall last night, really enjoyed it

next film we wanna watch ' The Dark Knight Rises'


----------



## Kneller

Skyfall is brilliant, going to pick it up on Blu Ray tonight to watch again

Dark Knight Rises is really good too!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Seeking a friend for the end of the world was an ok watch, staring Steve Carell, and Keira Knightley


----------



## Gab

Watched Skyfall last night, thoroughly enjoyed it, I have to say I think Daniel Craig is probably the best bond.


----------



## Kneller

Yeah, he's a great Bond. I've got to be honest, when they first announced it, I wasn't sure. He's proved me wrong though!


----------



## k3z

I know it's old, but i watched Full Metal Jacket last night and quite enjoyed it! The first half of the film during training is f*cking hilarious at times!!


----------



## bigmitch69

Flight with Densel Washington. BUT the DVD jumped at the last minute and i missed the final question his son asks him. No biggie i'll watch again when released on 'real' DVD.


----------



## 1010AD

Ok this one is for us that have kids and for us that are just big kids  Wreck it Ralph. Gets the thumbs up from me coz at 1hrs 48mins long i was amazed my lad who's 4 sat still for the whole film, he loved it and so did i. Loads going on no boring parts and funny so if you want something to keep the kid and you entertained go and see it and:thumbup:


----------



## romper stomper

get carter 1971 - excellent film - liking watching oldies

Nil by mouth - Ray Winston - hard hitting


----------



## benki11

Savages :thumb:


----------



## jordan_

Bourne ultimatum was a very good film with an excellent chase half way through.


----------



## Suprakill4

welbeck said:


> Watched "Here Comes The Boom" a couple of days ago and thought it was brilliant


I watched that last night, great film. Really funny.


----------



## MuscleBuilding.

mama, was slow and boring as fcuk lol.


----------



## capo

Collateral Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx,old film now but great movie


----------



## jon-kent

capo said:


> Collateral Tom Cruise and Jamie Foxx,old film now but great movie


Great film but sh1t ending !


----------



## saxondale

jon-kent said:


> Great film but sh1t ending !


saves me watching it - cheers


----------



## jake87

^lol

flight - ok, would have been sh1t without denzel i reckon


----------



## jon-kent

saxondale said:


> saves me watching it - cheers


Lol only joking mate the dinosaur wins !


----------



## Development

Sweeney... Good film, set in London


----------



## saxondale

jon-kent said:


> Lol only joking mate the dinosaur wins !


I`m going to have to watch it now, I love dinosaur movies


----------



## ar4i

Schindler's List, old but very good film.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108052/


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo

old film but "Total Recall 1990"


----------



## Dan100%

Django unchained, & Jack Reacher

Loved Django, and JR was decent aswell


----------



## Sub-Zero

ARGO was a decent watch.


----------



## Harrison21

I'd recommend watching 'A serbain film"


----------



## Edinburgh

Development said:


> Sweeney... Good film, set in London


^ Another film I wanna watch ^


----------



## jon-kent

Harrison21 said:


> I'd recommend watching 'A serbain film"


Saw this talked about on a mma forum a few years ago, everyone was saying how wrong and fcuked up it was and that they wished they'd never watched it. So of course i ran online and downloaded it straight away lol. Yeah its pretty sick lol.


----------



## Hayesy

jango


----------



## Jaff0

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> old film but "Total Recall 1990"


It's come to something when the original has to be qualified with a year. And although the shiny (!) new one was made well, with great effects, the old one was a better story, told in a better way. Whereas the new one just became some formulaic action / sci-fi film.


----------



## Jaff0

My recent viewings:-

Middle Men: 6/10

Taken 2: 6/10

Latest Batman thingmy with Bale and Hardy: 6/10

On my list to watch, when tiredness doesn't rule it out:-

The Paperboy

Argo

Matchstick Men

American Gangster

Primer

The Hoax

Zombieland

Tron Legacy ('cos when I first watched it I was on a long haul flight)

Bucket List

Margin Call

After Life

(this thread is great for ideas on ones to add...)


----------



## jon-kent

Hayesy said:


> jango


----------



## Sambuca

The Cabin in the Woods. Well um it was ok and pretty funny worth a watch if you want something different.


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> The Cabin in the Woods. Well um it was ok and pretty funny worth a watch if you want something different.


I liked it mate, takes the pi$$ out of other horror films


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> I liked it mate, takes the pi$$ out of other horror films


ye pretty good. I like joss whedon


----------



## Edinburgh

there's talk from lionsgate there will be a new SAW either late 2013 or 2014 (but not until insidious 2 is done and dusted)

that's one I hope does get the go ahead


----------



## Jaff0

edinburgh6982 said:


> there's talk from lionsgate there will be a new SAW either late 2013 or 2014 (but not until insidious 2 is done and dusted)
> 
> that's one I hope does get the go ahead


Which reminds me, I watched some crappy rip-off of the Saw series - The Collection - just about stayed awake for it, give it 4/10 (I'm a generous to a fault, me...)


----------



## Edinburgh

Jaff0 said:


> Which reminds me, I watched some crappy rip-off of the Saw series - The Collection - just about stayed awake for it, give it 4/10 (I'm a generous to a fault, me...)


cheers for the heads up cause I watched the trailer for it last week and was planning on watching it,

think i'll give it a miss now


----------



## jon-kent

Jaff0 said:


> Which reminds me, I watched some crappy rip-off of the Saw series - The Collection - just about stayed awake for it, give it 4/10 (I'm a generous to a fault, me...)


Theres 2 of these now, the collector and then the collection, think you might have watched the 2nd 1. Ive only seen no.1 and it wasnt bad.

And its not a rip off it was started as a prequel to saw, then the studio decided to make into a stand alone film


----------



## str4nger

django unchained is awesome


----------



## bigbob33

Remake if I spit on your grave was good, oh and I revisited once were warriors, now that is a truly amazing film!


----------



## jon-kent

edinburgh6982 said:


> cheers for the heads up cause I watched the trailer for it last week and was planning on watching it,
> 
> think i'll give it a miss now


No.1 (the collector) isnt bad mate ! Some good traps in it ! Cant say about no. 2 (the collection) as i havnt watched it yet


----------



## jon-kent

The mrs is out for the day so ive got a chance to sit through a few films in peace lol


----------



## Jaff0

jon-kent said:


> Cant say about no. 2 (the collection) as i havnt watched it yet


Don't bother - it's shite and formulaic - if you've seen any of the Saw series, it's just like there's a minor difference in the backstory. Otherwise, though, contrived, tired, been done before, and better, and didn't need re-telling.


----------



## jon-kent

Jaff0 said:


> Don't bother - it's shite and formulaic - if you've seen any of the Saw series, it's just like there's a minor difference in the backstory. Otherwise, though, contrived, tired, been done before, and better, and didn't need re-telling.


Dont really like the saw films, i liked the collectors mask and some of the room traps were wicked lol. No.2 joins on from no.1 with all the same people so i'll have to watch it just to see who wins lol. Another film on my list for today lol


----------



## infernal0988

jon-kent said:


> Dont really like the saw films, i liked the collectors mask and some of the room traps were wicked lol. No.2 joins on from no.1 with all the same people so i'll have to watch it just to see who wins lol. Another film on my list for today lol


Reecently seen outpost 1 & 2 nothing beats Nazi zombies im telling ya


----------



## jon-kent

infernal0988 said:


> Reecently seen outpost 1 & 2 nothing beats Nazi zombies im telling ya


Haha are they better than dead snow ?


----------



## infernal0988

jon-kent said:


> Haha are they better than dead snow ?


MMmmmmm number 2 is very good on par with deadsnow but nr 1 was not that good IMO.


----------



## Clubber Lang

watched Taken 2, was good but not in the same class as Taken :gun_bandana:

Django..... absolutely mint! Samuel L Jackson is funny lol....."whats that n~~~~~ doing on a horse?! Hes staying in the guest room?!!" lol. Have to watch it again very soon!










watched SkyFall last night. Good film but think Casino Royale was better?


----------



## jon-kent

infernal0988 said:


> MMmmmmm number 2 is very good on par with deadsnow but nr 1 was not that good IMO.


Do they join on ? Saves me watching the sh1t 1 then haha


----------



## Bull Terrier

I watched Zero Dark Thirty last night and highly recommend it.

The torture scenes are tough to watch. The final part of the film where the navy seals raid Bin Laden's villa was some of the best filmmaking I've ever seen.


----------



## infernal0988

jon-kent said:


> Do they join on ? Saves me watching the sh1t 1 then haha


I highly reccomend you actually watch Outpost 1 & 2 they are really good.


----------



## Clubber Lang

got Safe House on Blu Ray, with Denzel Washington in, watched it thinking it'll be [email protected] was fecking brill !


----------



## jon-kent

Right starting off my man day with sniper (old film, you can prob guess what its about lol)


----------



## justin case

Dredd...it's the guvnor...lol


----------



## hackskii

Sambuca said:


> The Cabin in the Woods. Well um it was ok and pretty funny worth a watch if you want something different.


Loved that one.



infernal0988 said:


> Reecently seen outpost 1 & 2 nothing beats Nazi zombies im telling ya


Loved these too



Clubber Lang said:


> got Safe House on Blu Ray, with Denzel Washington in, watched it thinking it'll be [email protected] was fecking brill !


I really liked this one too.


----------



## Gab

Watched Shooter last night, I know it's old but a good film nonetheless.


----------



## saxondale

jon-kent said:


> Right starting off my man day with sniper (old film, you can prob guess what its about lol)


way you lie about films - probably dolphins, certainly no dinosaurs in it


----------



## jon-kent

saxondale said:


> way you lie about films - probably dolphins, certainly no dinosaurs in it


I take it you've seen sniper before as you know about the dolphins !!


----------



## jon-kent

Gab said:


> Watched Shooter last night, I know it's old but a good film nonetheless.


Love shooter ! Watch sniper mate ! Think theres 3 or 4 of them now but the original is the best


----------



## Guest

Big Trouble in Little China - Just epic!


----------



## Gab

jon-kent said:


> Love shooter ! Watch sniper mate ! Think theres 3 or 4 of them now but the original is the best


Haven't seen Sniper yet will watch Sat morn when the Mrs is at work, another sniper film I liked was Enemy at the Gates, really enjoyed that.


----------



## Lethagized

Good watch i thought. Jennifer lawrence could pass for tulisa constravolos's sister. Fit as


----------



## bigtoe900

Dream house, ted or green zone


----------



## Gab

Lethagized said:


> Good watch i thought. Jennifer lawrence could pass for tulisa constravolos's sister. Fit as


Good film, good looking girl. :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

Gab said:


> Haven't seen Sniper yet will watch Sat morn when the Mrs is at work, another sniper film I liked was Enemy at the Gates, really enjoyed that.


Yeah mate thats awesome as well ! Based on a real guy as well !


----------



## Jaff0

Dave said:


> Big Trouble in Little China - Just epic!


Indeed!

see what I did there...


----------



## hermie07

Trying to find a film but can't remember the name. Hopefully you can help.

Plot: group of people go travelling and end up on an island but then some of them get killed off think it was a horror. Bit like the island but a horror. Ring any bells.


----------



## Jaff0

hermie07 said:


> Trying to find a film but can't remember the name. Hopefully you can help.
> 
> Plot: group of people go travelling and end up on an island but then some of them get killed off think it was a horror. Bit like the island but a horror. Ring any bells.


The Beach?

From the Alex Garland novel.


----------



## hermie07

Jaff0 said:


> The Beach?
> 
> From the Alex Garland novel.


 No that's the film I meant it was like but I wrote the island instead of the beach lol. Thanks though.


----------



## Jaff0

hermie07 said:


> No that's the film I meant it was like but I wrote the island instead of the beach lol. Thanks though.


Just that there's a Sci-Fi film called The Island, too - which is why I thought The Beach, when you mentioned the island in your post, but it doesn't really sound like what you're talking about.


----------



## Gab

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate thats awesome as well ! Based on a real guy as well !


Yes I know that's what makes it even better, 2 good films with sniper action Saving Private Ryan and Jarhead.


----------



## Gab

hermie07 said:


> Trying to find a film but can't remember the name. Hopefully you can help.
> 
> Plot: group of people go travelling and end up on an island but then some of them get killed off think it was a horror. Bit like the island but a horror. Ring any bells.


American Gothic??


----------



## jon-kent

Gab said:


> Yes I know that's what makes it even better, 2 good films with sniper action Saving Private Ryan and Jarhead.


Didnt think much of jarhead, saving ryan is good. Not normally into army film but always loved snipers !


----------



## Gab

jon-kent said:


> Didnt think much of jarhead, saving ryan is good. Not normally into army film but always loved snipers !


Do you read? If so read Sniper One true story, about sniper team.


----------



## jon-kent

Gab said:


> Do you read? If so read Sniper One true story, about sniper team.


Haha yeah mate i read quite alot as it goes, cheers bro will have a look at that !


----------



## Gab

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah mate i read quite alot as it goes, cheers bro will have a look at that !


You'll enjoy it mate, good read.


----------



## Harrison21

jon-kent said:


> Saw this talked about on a mma forum a few years ago, everyone was saying how wrong and fcuked up it was and that they wished they'd never watched it. So of course i ran online and downloaded it straight away lol. Yeah its pretty sick lol.


I used to see this serbian lass and she showed me it, the film is completely ****ed up where they inject bull testosterone into him haha crazy!


----------



## Athletes Fuel

X-Men: First Class, In Time, Law Abiding Citizen and The Butterfly Effect are all good recent ones!

A bit of a mixed bag


----------



## Gab

Watched Battleship last night, quite good, easy watch, typical American hero film.


----------



## Zola

watched silver linings playbook last night. usually not my thing at all but it was good, very different and it kept the lady happy.


----------



## jon-kent

Watched red dawn last night. Good urban war film about a group of kids fighting off invading koreans


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mama - **** scary


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Battleships better than expected


----------



## BBaddict

watched contraband last night, worth seeing, was better than i thought it would be


----------



## Mr_Morocco

marknorthumbria said:


> Mama - **** scary


thought that was sh1te and cheesy as fook tbh


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mr_Morocco said:


> thought that was sh1te and cheesy as fook tbh


I disagree, very good character building for a horror...cheesy never came 2 my mind! Just not to poo myself !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

marknorthumbria said:


> I disagree, very good character building for a horror...cheesy never came 2 my mind! Just not to poo myself !


each to their own, that kind of horror just doesnt scare me at all


----------



## boxer dog

Watched skyfall and judge dredd last night. Really enjoyed them both, dredd a real surprise how good it was, amazing visuals.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Cloud Atlas is absolutely fantastic, do not miss this one!






Also i watched O brother where art thou? the other day, quirky film but different and a good watch


----------



## Ashcrapper

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Cloud Atlas is absolutely fantastic, do not miss this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i watched O brother where art thou? the other day, quirky film but different and a good watch


that looks good!


----------



## Fieryfilly

we watched "Flight" the other night, wasn't bad


----------



## hackskii

Fieryfilly said:


> we watched "Flight" the other night, wasn't bad


Half way through it now.


----------



## Ashcrapper

hackskii said:


> Half way through it now.


I was gutted when he died at the end


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Ashcrapper said:


> that looks good!


Quite complicated, i'm definitely going to watch it a second time, really not much hype around this film considering the cast so wasn't expecting much when i saw it, but i would definitely put it up there as one of my favorite films ever. Tough call for me between this and the dark knight rises as the best film i saw in 2012.


----------



## Smitch

Watched St George's Day today, was ok but probably about 6/10.


----------



## G-man99

Argo is good


----------



## Ashcrapper

Smitch said:


> Watched St George's Day today, was ok but probably about 6/10.


what's it about?


----------



## hackskii

Ashcrapper said:


> I was gutted when he died at the end


That thing going in your ear in your avatar seems to sum you up pretty well right now.

But, I know you are kidding as if it were true, you would not have said that knowing my super mod powers and all.

So, just have 7 days off......


----------



## hackskii

I bet I got you going on that one huh? :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

hackskii said:


> I bet I got you going on that one huh? :lol:


 

course he doesnt die. it was all a dream


----------



## BBaddict

this looks good!


----------



## hackskii

Ashcrapper said:


> course he doesnt die. it was all a dream


Ban hammer...lol

7 days


----------



## hackskii

lol


----------



## liam0810

Watched Die Hard on Wednesday, was alright. Corny but that was expected.

Total recall - cr4p

This is 40 - funny

Hobbit - not a patch on lord of the rings trilogy

Flight - decent

Going to watch Argo tonight.


----------



## Guest

Battleship - 1/10 90 mins of my life I wont get back, pure dogshit!


----------



## liam0810

Dave said:


> Battleship - 1/10 90 mins of my life I wont get back, pure dogshit!


Yep it's sh1t.

The Artist is a belting film. Think it's on On Demand now. Get it watched


----------



## Smitch

Ashcrapper said:


> what's it about?


British gangster flick, lots of killing and lots of witty one liners in London accents.


----------



## Edinburgh

an old one but watched Saw: The Final Chapter again last night

absolute love the saw films, very clever twists in them

Hear there is talk of another one being made, which Lionsgate will put full attention on when Insidious 2 is released this year


----------



## Ashcrapper

finally watched Skyfall last night. enjoyed it, not a classic by any means but enjoyable all the same


----------



## Sambuca

Ashcrapper said:


> finally watched Skyfall last night. enjoyed it, not a classic by any means but enjoyable all the same


ye watched its on saturday. Didnt seem overly bond. Some good bits though.


----------



## onthebuild

Sambuca said:


> ye watched its on saturday. Didnt seem overly bond. Some good bits though.


Tried too hard to make it like the Bourne films. No decent gadgets, no crazy one liners, could see the money penny twist coming a mile off, could see the new 'm' coming a mile off too, so guessed dear ol' dame judy was checking out at some point.

Enjoyed it nonetheless but bring back the guns, gadgets, exotic cars, exotic women and world domination plotting villains FFS!


----------



## K-Rod

Recently watched films:

Safe (Statham) - pretty good, can't go wrong with Statham.

Fast 5 - loved this, action sequences are amazing and the fight between Vin and The Rock was belting.

Men In Black 3 - enjoyed this, nice twist at the end.

Amazing Spiderman - not bad, better than the original version IMO.

Act of Valor - a bit disappointed by this but great action scenes, naturally very realistic.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

liam0810 said:


> Watched Die Hard on Wednesday, was alright. Corny but that was expected.
> 
> Total recall - cr4p
> 
> This is 40 - funny
> 
> Hobbit - not a patch on lord of the rings trilogy
> 
> Flight - decent
> 
> Going to watch Argo tonight.


Argo is a great film.


----------



## onthebuild

Saw the trailer for 'welcome to the punch' on topgear. Didnt look bad tbh.


----------



## kiwiguy

the dredd remake. AWESOME.


----------



## Ashcrapper

kiwiguy said:


> the dredd remake. AWESOME.


agreed. cant understand people who didnt like it. was perfect for the character


----------



## Edinburgh

any of these films worth a watch?:

- Paranormal Activity 4

- Fall Of The Essex Boys

- Sinister

- Pusher

- The Sweeney

me and my girl are trying to decide which one to order tonight off box office


----------



## Ashcrapper

edinburgh6982 said:


> any of these films worth a watch?:
> 
> - Paranormal Activity 4
> 
> - Fall Of The Essex Boys
> 
> - Sinister - *Good but gets daft and the scares tail off*
> 
> - Pusher
> 
> - The Sweeney - *Ray Winstone and Plan B. You dont need telling this is going to be s**h**it do you? *
> 
> me and my girl are trying to decide which one to order tonight off box office


See above


----------



## Edinburgh

hmmmm looks like i'll be spending my night on UK-M instead then  , unless the others are worth a watch


----------



## Mr_Morocco

edinburgh6982 said:


> hmmmm looks like i'll be spending my night on UK-M instead then  , unless the others are worth a watch


The Sweeney was O.K at best, the rest a sh1te im afraid


----------



## loganator

mama .... new horror great


----------



## bigbob33

Bit of a back catalogue one, but man bites dog is truly splendid


----------



## onthebuild

This is the film I mentioned a page ago.






Looks good, decent cast, and produced by Ridley Scott. Could be a winner.


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> This is the film I mentioned a page ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, decent cast, and produced by Ridley Scott. Could be a winner.


That looks good mate ! Like the way they make that guy look like agent 47 from the hitman games lol


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> That looks good mate ! Like the way they make that guy look like agent 47 from the hitman games lol


I did actually think that as well! Hes a great actor though, especially in Kickass


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> I did actually think that as well! Hes a great actor though, especially in Kickass


Yeah he's wicked lol


----------



## Guest

The Hobbit - Great Film, really enjoyed it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Fall of the essex boys is worth a watch.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Dave said:


> The Hobbit - Great Film, really enjoyed it.


I believe a couple of mods got jobs as extras lol


----------



## alchemystical

The Experiment - If you want maximum bang for your download buck don't watch the trailer, just get stuck in:






The Lovely Bones - Girl gets killed and watches her family from heaven:






Shrink - Fixes everyone elses problems but is fcuked up himself:






The Final Cut - In the future they record your life via eye implant and then edit it for a death remembrance movie:






The Thirteenth Floor - If life's just a game are you a player or getting played?:


----------



## Jaff0

AnnesBollocks said:


> The Thirteenth Floor - If life's just a game are you a player or getting played?:


One of my fave movies, that.

Yes, The Matrix was the obvious success from those times, but both The Thirteenth Floor and Dark City asked much more interesting questions.


----------



## The Chauffeur

The Chauffeur said:


> Mr & Mrs Weeman :thumb:


Made any new movies yet Mr & Mrs Weeman? it's been Four long years! :whistling:


----------



## Sub-Zero

Savages.. good film


----------



## McGuire86

Flight

Zero Dark Thirty

Lawless

Seven Psychopaths

The Amazing Spiderman

Prometheus

Dark Knight Rises

Skyfall

Life of Pi


----------



## mark22

Chasing Mavericks, true story about surfing the biggest waves, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Xbigdave79

I have just watched Argo with the gf,very good film highly recomend it


----------



## Guest

repo men


----------



## loganator

been going thru the underworld series not seen them for a while ...a decent watch if your bored or not seen them


----------



## loganator

can't wait for generation iron


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> been going thru the underworld series not seen them for a while ...a decent watch if your bored or not seen them


Anything with Kate Beckinsale in skin tight leather does it for me m8 hahaa


----------



## jon-kent

Cliffhanger was on tv last night ! Classic !

Cant watch the beginning anymore without thinking of ace venura 2 lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Watched "taken 2" last night, awesome film!! Good old Liam 

"I have a set of skills...."


----------



## 1010AD

Incredible Bulk said:


> Watched "taken 2" last night, awesome film!! Good old Liam
> 
> "I have a set of skills...."


Not seen it yet so looking forward to it. I enjoyed the 1st one so is this as good better or worse ??


----------



## Kneller

1010AD said:


> Not seen it yet so looking forward to it. I enjoyed the 1st one so is this as good better or worse ??


I also want to watch number 2, but I can't see it living up to how good the first one was..


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1010AD said:


> Not seen it yet so looking forward to it. I enjoyed the 1st one so is this as good better or worse ??


The fight scenes have been taken (pun intended) a step higher and the car chase is a good one but not of ronin caliber.

It seemed shorter than the first one too.

First one is still the best, sequels are always harder to trump the original, exceptions being terminator 2, godfather part 2, aliens etc


----------



## Badonkadonk

took wife yesterday to see "Mama", what a disappointment as the trailer looked alright... can't wait for new fast and furious!!!!


----------



## misshayley

Argo "Argo fuk yourself" such a good film!


----------



## Zola

Kneller said:


> I also want to watch number 2, but I can't see it living up to how good the first one was..


its essentially the same plot, but much worse and ten times cheesier. I found it a massive disappointment as the first one was so good.


----------



## Kneller

Zola said:


> its essentially the same plot, but much worse and ten times cheesier. I found it a massive disappointment as the first one was so good.


That's exactly why I'm not sure I want to watch it. I'll stick it on my Lovefilm just to see what it's like I reckon..


----------



## Jaff0

Kneller said:


> That's exactly why I'm not sure I want to watch it. I'll stick it on my Lovefilm just to see what it's like I reckon..


I watched it - didn't hate it, but didn't rate it either.

It was just OK, and reasonable action flick. Whereas the first seemed to have something more to it - I'm not sure it stands almost the series thing.

Same with the Transporter series - first one I quite enjoyed - had a sort of european influence on it's making. After that, though, and Statham just seems - well I dunno what it is - but I just can't truly buy into him in full action role.

Lock, Stock... and Snatch, he seemed more in his element, but seeing him as the "star" of some action movie, these days, is more likely going to make me avoid it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Jaff0 said:


> Same with the Transporter series - first one I quite enjoyed - had a sort of european influence on it's making. After that, though, and Statham just seems - well I dunno what it is - but I just can't truly buy into him in full action role.
> 
> Lock, Stock... and Snatch, he seemed more in his element, but seeing him as the "star" of some action movie, these days, is more likely going to make me avoid it.


have to agree. The films when he is the main man are generally shocking. along with his yank accent


----------



## DeadpoolX

Kill List - wrong and a complete head mess , but really enjoyed it in a weird way .


----------



## Dave2409

Into the wild


----------



## Gab

Watched Pride and Glory last night, older film with Edward Norton and Colin Farrell about police corruption, forgot how good it is.


----------



## Tom90

Just watched a film called Lawless, pretty epic tbh.

Tom Hardy and the lad from Transformers are in it, well worth a watch!


----------



## Sambuca

watched universal solider day of reckoning the other night. Was pretty good.

The main actor from solihull was fking bad ass in it. great fight scenes. liked the last 2 universal soldier films tbh. regeneration was awesome.


----------



## bigbob33

Watched life of pi at the weekend and was pleasently surprised at how good it was!


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> watched universal solider day of reckoning the other night. Was pretty good.
> 
> The main actor from solihull was fking bad ass in it. great fight scenes. liked the last 2 universal soldier films tbh. regeneration was awesome.


If you think he's good in that mate have a look at Undisputed 1,2,3 (1 is just boxers) but 2 and 3 are martial arts and he is the main bad guy but he is awesome in them !


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> If you think he's good in that mate have a look at Undisputed 1,2,3 (1 is just boxers) but 2 and 3 are martial arts and he is the main bad guy but he is awesome in them !


ye heard hes an animal in UD2 need to get on it!


----------



## just-that-ek

Watched act of valour on Sunday brilliant film imo


----------



## billly9

Watched Zero Dark Thirty, would recommend it to people!


----------



## Cactus87

Tom90 said:


> Just watched a film called Lawless, pretty epic tbh.
> 
> Tom Hardy and the lad from Transformers are in it, well worth a watch!


This is a great film!

Last film I saw at the cinema was Django, which was good and had it's moments but went on way too long.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Cactus87 said:


> This is a great film!
> 
> Last film I saw at the cinema was Django, which was good and had it's moments but went on way too long.


Both films are based on true stories, i think


----------



## Cactus87

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Both films are based on true stories, i think


I dont know about Django but I know that Lawless is based on a true story. The grandson/grand nephew of the brothers in the film wrote a book about their life making moonshine and then it got turned into the film.


----------



## misshayley

I watched the new Hansel and gretal film the other day .. I'm glad I didn't pay to go see it , it was a little rubbish! We can sneak into the cinema during the day which is a massive bonus and paying $22 a film definitely isn't the go x


----------



## TimeForHeroes

Flight. new one with Denzel Washington, great plane crash scene


----------



## cub

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Barman

The Raven saw it months ago when it came out but got it the other day very good and the black death is pretty good to


----------



## Lethagized

The possession. Not bad. A new take on the exorcist but not as good obviously. Nothing will beat the exorcist when it comes to devils possession type films.


----------



## durhamlad

Just got back from watching 'Stoker' at the pics tonight - this is Chan-wook Park's debut English movie and although a little slow to start its a fantastic movie with brilliant photography  Very impressive visuals and a slow but creeping story line that twists that I didnt expect at the end


----------



## hackskii

I liked Alex Cross.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched God Bless America last night, found it on lovefilm, really enjoyed it, well worth a watch, it's about a man who has had enough sh!t, and just thinks fcuk it, and goes on a bit of a killing spree, it's a black comedy


----------



## Ashcrapper

misshayley said:


> I watched the new Hansel and gretal film the other day .. I'm glad I didn't pay to go see it , it was a little rubbish! We can sneak into the cinema during the day which is a massive bonus and paying $22 a film definitely isn't the go x


$22? are you on holiday somewhere?


----------



## tiger lion

watch LAW ABIDING CITIZEN exelent film


----------



## mottymc04

john q


----------



## jon-kent

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Watched God Bless America last night, found it on lovefilm, really enjoyed it, well worth a watch, it's about a man who has had enough sh!t, and just thinks fcuk it, and goes on a bit of a killing spree, it's a black comedy


Watched this a few months ago, cool film and very different lol


----------



## hackskii

I liked Alex Cross.


----------



## misshayley

Ashcrapper said:


> $22? are you on holiday somewhere?


No I'm definitely not on holiday!


----------



## Sub-Zero

Identity Thief, found it quite funny.


----------



## hackskii

Tower Block is a good movie, right out of the UK.


----------



## Milky

Has anyone watched Skyfall and is it much good ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Has anyone watched Skyfall and is it much good ?


Its not bad m8, typical bond film tbh.

If you like the others you'll like this one


----------



## klint37

Skyline was good


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Milky said:


> Has anyone watched Skyfall and is it much good ?


Yes very good well worth a watch


----------



## BBaddict

Milky said:


> Has anyone watched Skyfall and is it much good ?


Definitely not the best bond, but worth a watch non the less mate


----------



## gav76

Milky said:


> Has anyone watched Skyfall and is it much good ?


its brilliant

http://www.movie2k.to/Skyfall-watch-movie-2453531.html


----------



## Freeby0

Just watched Offender about some kid that goes to jail for revenge against the guys that......


----------



## jon-kent

Dunno what made me think of it but i re watched robocop today ! Not as good as when i was a kid lol

Then spent 30mins online looking for a replica of the gun to buy lol


----------



## Freeby0

jon-kent said:


> Watched this a few months ago, cool film and very different lol


Reps!!! I watched this last night after reading this, what an amazing film...wish i could just go and do what he did haha!


----------



## Sambuca

watched undisputed 1, 2 and 3 lol @jon-kent

undisputed 2 was pretty good. <3 scott adkins seriously great talent


----------



## shaunmac

Chronicle, brilliant film.

Seen it a few times before but still love it


----------



## Sambuca




----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> watched undisputed 1, 2 and 3 lol @jon-kent
> 
> undisputed 2 was pretty good. <3 scott adkins seriously great talent


2 is the best one mate aint it.


----------



## jon-kent

Freeby0 said:


> Reps!!! I watched this last night after reading this, what an amazing film...wish i could just go and do what he did haha!


Me and my mates put it on and as soon as she throws that baby up in the air and he does what he does we all just looked at each other and knew it was gonna be good lol


----------



## Sambuca

jon-kent said:


> 2 is the best one mate aint it.


3 is a bit airy fairy at the end lol.

Michael Jai white is a bad ass forgot what a machine he was. Need to watch blood and bone now another bad ass film


----------



## FreshPrince88

Watched Limitless again last night, was on Channel 4

Quality film, Would be all over that NZT if it was real


----------



## jon-kent

Sambuca said:


> 3 is a bit airy fairy at the end lol.
> 
> Michael Jai white is a bad ass forgot what a machine he was. Need to watch blood and bone now another bad ass film


Funny guy as well lol


----------



## Freeby0

jon-kent said:


> Me and my mates put it on and as soon as she throws that baby up in the air and he does what he does we all just looked at each other and knew it was gonna be good lol


Yeah that bit had me in stitches...was gutted how it ended!


----------



## dopper

Watched Django Unchained last night which I thought was quite good


----------



## Gary29

Watched Argo last night, good film.


----------



## chelios

Just watched '30 minutes or less'. Funny film. About a guy who has some bomb strapped to him and needs to raise 100k with his mate.

8/10.


----------



## Gary29

chelios said:


> Just watched '30 minutes or less'. Funny film. About a guy who has some bomb strapped to him and needs to raise 100k with his mate.
> 
> 8/10.


Sounds like a blast.


----------



## G-man99

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Watched God Bless America last night, found it on lovefilm, really enjoyed it, well worth a watch, it's about a man who has had enough sh!t, and just thinks fcuk it, and goes on a bit of a killing spree, it's a black comedy


Downloading now :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent

G-man99 said:


> Downloading now :thumbup1:


Best beginning to a film ever ! Lol, hope you got a sick sense of humour mate


----------



## chelios

G-man99 said:


> Downloading now :thumbup1:


Will check this lol.


----------



## G-man99

jon-kent said:


> Best beginning to a film ever ! Lol, hope you got a sick sense of humour mate


My humor is certainly twisted.

Will let you know my views when I've watched it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

G-man99 said:


> Downloading now :thumbup1:


Even the wife thought it was funny, which is unusual for her lol, coz she loves ickle babies lol


----------



## Jimboi

Watched Robot & Frank last night. Enjoyed it more than expected.


----------



## warren1987

Despicable Me, after going on the ride at Universal Studios in Florida I had to watch this film, such a funny film and the minions in it are hilarious!


----------



## Irishtoonfan

There will be blood, zero dark thirty, syriana


----------



## Oldbhoy88

Drive... Phenomenal

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=CWX34ShfcsE&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DCWX34ShfcsE&gl=GB


----------



## Twisted

Just been to a Sky Treats screening of Welcome to the Punch. It's a British Crime thriller which I thought I was going to hate but it's actually quite good not a plastic Cockney in site.

It's got James Mcavoy, Mark Strong, David Morrisey' and the Psycho stepdad out of This is England 86 playing another Psycho. Well worth going to see. Plus it was free.


----------



## Ragingagain

stepbrothers- best comedy ive seen in a while


----------



## Clubber Lang

just got Forrest Gump and Pulp Fiction on blu ray, cant wait to watch these, been years since i last saw them. lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Tower Heist. Watched it with my son & niece at the weekend. Surprisingly watchable.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Just brought the last 3 Batmans on a Bluray boxset, thats my weekend sorted after the rugby


----------



## Ashcrapper

finally got round to watching Zero dark thirty. Thought it was excellent, like a long episode of homeland and no doubt equally filled with bullshit


----------



## LuLuJJ

Ashcrapper said:


> finally got round to watching Zero dark thirty. Thought it was excellent, like a long episode of homeland and no doubt equally filled with bullshit


Is that the one about bin laden?


----------



## 1010AD

Watched twilight part2 last night, well all i can say is they had a real good storyline to follow off but didn't succeed imo. Oh well still had to watch it with having watched all the others, could of been one of the best with still having the same cast. :thumbdown:


----------



## Galaxy

Clubber Lang said:


> just got *Forrest Gump* and Pulp Fiction on blu ray, cant wait to watch these, been years since i last saw them. lol


Love that film  ..........pure genius!!


----------



## Ashcrapper

LuLuJJ said:


> Is that the one about bin laden?


it is indeed


----------



## LuLuJJ

Ashcrapper said:


> it is indeed


Watched that the other day.. Very good but was too long I struggled to stay awake!


----------



## Gab

The Butterfly Effect, old but good.


----------



## 1010AD

Gab said:


> The Butterfly Effect, old but good.


Top film that to anyone that hasn't seen it. It was my boss only last year that told me about it. Really good storyline to it. :thumbup:


----------



## McGuire86

Limitless

Just wish that pill was real !


----------



## mark22

McGuire86 said:


> Limitless
> 
> Just wish that pill was real !


It was but you made the wrong path at school :lol:

Or did I read too much into it.


----------



## JCMUSCLE

watched the new remake of Red dawn Last night, was actually pretty gripping


----------



## c4nsy

Flight, denzel Washington as an alcoholic pilot. Not a bad film, worth a watch and denzel is class as always!!!!


----------



## blackfairie

The Departed, Headhunters, Boy Wonder, Kill the Irishman


----------



## Crazy-Northerner

gay but Crazy, Stupid, Love was actually an unreal film.

That Friends with benefits was good too.

**** sake i actually enjoyed watching films with the mrs for a change.

Watched XXX which was mint then went and put XXX 2 on which was fcukin ****.


----------



## Guest

This is 40 - 6/10 Funny in parts but gets boring, should have been shorted 2 hours is far too long. You do get to see Leslie Mann's chesticles so that makes up for it.

Identity Theif - 5/10 Again funny in parts, but again soon wears thin, bit shit really!


----------



## onthebuild

Dave said:


> This is 40 - 6/10 Funny in parts but gets boring, should have been shorted 2 hours is far too long. You do get to see Leslie Mann's chesticles so that makes up for it.
> 
> Identity Theif - 5/10 Again funny in parts, but again soon wears thin, bit shit really!


Leslie Mann.. :wub:


----------



## Tanarif

Watched Benjamin Button the other day - top top film.

The hobbit also - but that I didn't enjoy quite so much.


----------



## McGuire86

JCMUSCLE said:


> watched the new remake of Red dawn Last night, was actually pretty gripping


I thought it was terrible, so cheesey at times was just cringe worthy watching it lol.


----------



## Guest

Jack Reacher surprisingly good well worth a watch 7/10


----------



## McGuire86

Argo - brilliant


----------



## Guest

django was awesome


----------



## JKDRob

Officer down


----------



## Jay.32

parker.. very good film


----------



## Tanarif

Django was okay.. not brill as I've found with Tarantino lately. Enjoyed Argo more.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Broken City was a good thriller.

Red Dawn suprisingly a good action movie.


----------



## Milky

Just watching Transformers, top top top film...


----------



## fullyloaded

Took r lass to see MAMA at the pics other day, was quite good, but cineworld have put they're prices upto £9 a ticket!! Get a copy!!


----------



## SickCurrent

Going to watch Looper in about 5 mins 4.5 star rating on rotten tomatoes. Let you know my learned opinion in a couple hours


----------



## guvnor82

Milky said:


> Just watching Transformers, top top top film...


Anything with Megan Fox in is worth watching imo.


----------



## jon-kent

Just watched 'The Tall Man'

Its a horror film with Jessica Biel. Just give it a watch as i dont wanna say anything about it really as i watched it not knowing anything about it and im still thinking about it now !


----------



## sean89

The Master.

Not PTA's best, but a very good film nonetheless.


----------



## Ashcrapper

actin said:


> Going to watch Looper in about 5 mins 4.5 star rating on rotten tomatoes. Let you know my learned opinion in a couple hours


shocking film. very rare I actually turn something off but I did with this garbage


----------



## haza1234

Ashcrapper said:


> shocking film. very rare I actually turn something off but I did with this garbage


Loopers a good film! If you actually watched it to the end you would be surprised. Its the ending that made the film.

How can you say the film was shocking when turned it off?? lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

haza1234 said:


> Loopers a good film! If you actually watched it to the end you would be surprised. Its the ending that made the film.
> 
> How can you say the film was shocking when turned it off?? lol


because I got halfway through it and thought this is boring utter tripe. I'll give you a shout when I next want to form an opinion on something and you can let me know what it should be


----------



## haza1234

Ashcrapper said:


> because I got halfway through it and thought this is boring utter tripe. I'll give you a shout when I next want to form an opinion on something and you can let me know what it should be


Anytime Crapper :whistling:


----------



## str4nger

Watched life of Po on Saturday night which was a good film

Had to break it down for the mrs at the end lol


----------



## paulandabbi

Watched "the watch" last night and it was pretty funny. Also watched the last "twilight" the other night which was good aswell.


----------



## SickCurrent

haza1234 said:


> Loopers a good film! If you actually watched it to the end you would be surprised. Its the ending that made the film.
> 
> How can you say the film was shocking when turned it off?? lol


Very good film. Highly recommended


----------



## G-man99

Watched jack reacher and the experiment over the weekend.

Neither where very good!!


----------



## G-man99

Dave said:


> Jack Reacher surprisingly good well worth a watch 7/10


Thought it wasn't very good



actin said:


> Going to watch Looper in about 5 mins 4.5 star rating on rotten tomatoes. Let you know my learned opinion in a couple hours


Very good


----------



## jammin888

Watched Ace Venture WNC love that film seen it so many time but still cracks me up


----------



## alchemystical

Go and watch Impostor with Gary Sinise, don't read anything about it nor watch any trailers for that shall ruin the experience. I guarantee it will blow you away...


----------



## Gab

Killer Elite really enjoyed it, good film.


----------



## Hooded

Watched real steel last night didnt think I could get into it but it was actually awesome.


----------



## gav76

cloud atlas was exellent


----------



## Aggression

Argo was fecking overrated...

Zero Dark Thirty, soso, last 30mins were the best.

Wreck it Ralph, pukka! lol


----------



## Guest

Ill manors - What a load of shite! Cringe worthy at points, cant get on with the 'innit blad' gangster talk.


----------



## Paisleylad

Watched couple french flicks

La haine which is superb and also A Prophet about the Corsican mafia.

If you can stomach a subtitled movie they get these two checked out.


----------



## jMirin

Not recently, unsure if it's been posted in here too but District 13, it's a french parkour film with subtitles but it's a really good watch.


----------



## hackskii

The Sweeney is a gritty action movie, i really liked it.

The Square is an Ausie film that is a thriller with many twists and the plot just keeps getting thicker and thicker.


----------



## onthebuild

Paisleylad said:


> Watched couple french flicks
> 
> La haine which is superb and also A Prophet about the Corsican mafia.
> 
> If you can stomach a subtitled movie they get these two checked out.


La Haine is good.

Did you know the skinhead that they beat up is played by the director, mattieu kassovitz?

Ironically he is a Jew, playing someone who hates Jews, getting beaten up by someone who looks like a skinhead.

The story the small Jew tells them in the bathroom is very clever too.


----------



## Paisleylad

onthebuild said:


> La Haine is good.
> 
> Did you know the skinhead that they beat up is played by the director, mattieu kassovitz?
> 
> Ironically he is a Jew, playing someone who hates Jews, getting beaten up by someone who looks like a skinhead.
> 
> The story the small Jew tells them in the bathroom is very clever too.


Yeah i had read that mate.

Have you seen "un prophet" ?

If not its an another great french film


----------



## Smitch

Ashcrapper said:


> shocking film. very rare I actually turn something off but I did with this garbage


I turned it off an hour in.

The actual idea was really good but it was just to slow moving.


----------



## onthebuild

Paisleylad said:


> Yeah i had read that mate.
> 
> Have you seen "un prophet" ?
> 
> If not its an another great french film


No mate never even heard of that! Need to watch irreversible for my dissertation, dreading it though, it's meant to be quite horrific!


----------



## jon-kent

Dave said:


> Ill manors - What a load of shite! Cringe worthy at points, cant get on with the 'innit blad' gangster talk.


Thats why i wont watch it mate lol, only watched harry brown because i knew the fcukers would cop it in the end lol


----------



## sean89

Scream last night on BBC 1.

Pretty scary seeing people getting chopped up. I slept with the light on.


----------



## Matty-boy

Watched Green Street last night (the first one!) a bit violent but very good.


----------



## anabolik

Leon - The Professional

Awesome film seen it so many times. Gary Oldman is excellent as the psycho dirty cop.


----------



## Ashcrapper

anabolik said:


> Leon - The Professional
> 
> Awesome film seen it so many times. Gary Oldman is excellent as the psycho dirty cop.


starring a young Natalie Portman


----------



## cas

Immoral

Epic film


----------



## JusNoGood

jon-kent said:


> Thats why i wont watch it mate lol, only watched harry brown because i knew the fcukers would cop it in the end lol


lol that reminds me....watched Cockneys vs. Zombies the other day. worth a watch on a boring rainy day...made me laugh a few times.


----------



## hackskii

JusNoGood said:


> lol that reminds me....watched Cockneys vs. Zombies the other day. worth a watch on a boring rainy day...made me laugh a few times.


I loved it.

You will like The Cabin too.


----------



## JusNoGood

hackskii said:


> I loved it.
> 
> You will like The Cabin too.


lol I'm surprised it made it over there. Did you recognise the people in the old peoples home? They're all quite famous english actors. I was quite surprised to see Honor Blackman in a C movie zombie flick!

Similar movie was Attack the block....another very London movie.


----------



## Guest

lawless jheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## hackskii

JusNoGood said:


> lol I'm surprised it made it over there. Did you recognise the people in the old peoples home? They're all quite famous english actors. I was quite surprised to see Honor Blackman in a C movie zombie flick!
> 
> Similar movie was Attack the block....another very London movie.


It never made it here, I download those and there are many dark humor movies you guys do that have subtle things in it that are funny as hell.

I cant remember the name of it, but one similar as above, the girl narrowly slips death tons if times, only to be killed at the end of the movie, and the one liners there are classic.

In America the main character never gets killed, you guys movies they slip death 10 times to get it in a simple way in the end, its like hey, that chick is not supposed to die, she was the main character.

I need to ask my bro, he remembers all those ones that are the same in nature, my fav stuff to watch.

I do remember the old folks home where they were all older prominent actors., I cant remember the guys name but that old crusty kind of tough old guy I saw alot in movies.

I think he even played in gangster movies.


----------



## hackskii

Cabin fever

Black Sheep was another one that I really liked dark humor style


----------



## JusNoGood

hackskii said:


> It never made it here, I download those and there are many dark humor movies you guys do that have subtle things in it that are funny as hell.
> 
> I cant remember the name of it, but one similar as above, the girl narrowly slips death tons if times, only to be killed at the end of the movie, and the one liners there are classic.
> 
> In America the main character never gets killed, you guys movies they slip death 10 times to get it in a simple way in the end, its like hey, that chick is not supposed to die, she was the main character.
> 
> I need to ask my bro, he remembers all those ones that are the same in nature, my fav stuff to watch.
> 
> I do remember the old folks home where they were all older prominent actors., I cant remember the guys name but that old crusty kind of tough old guy I saw alot in movies.
> 
> I think he even played in gangster movies.


The old codger was the psycho gang leader in Snatch...he's a right faakin character.

I think that's one of the reasons why Pulp fiction was so wonderful....seeing John Travolta getting shot on the Jon with his own gun was wonderful  :gun_bandana:


----------



## hackskii

There was another one where these guys rob a bank, and they shoot at the car and it flips over.

They take the money and run into a building and go to like floor 13, but it is between floors, and some mad man in a cape on roller skates chops guys heads off and they cant escape.

It is super funny watching a guy with a superman cape chase people and use crazy traps in the movie.

It starts off as a bank robbery with tough guys, then turns to horror, very dark humor too.


----------



## hackskii

Oh, I asked my bro and he said the move was Botched http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0790590/


----------



## no-way

Watched Hansel and Gretel last week, have to say it was worth it just to see Gemma Arterton.. :wub:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

just watched movie 43 had me in stitches especially the kate winslet scene and the steven merchant scene

identity theif was also a good laugh


----------



## Guest

Life of Pi - Started off a bit slow, but turned into a cracking film. Well worth a watch 8/10


----------



## latblaster

End Of Watch, saw it last night. Really worth watching 9/10


----------



## mikep81

Gab said:


> Killer Elite really enjoyed it, good film.


Killer Elite is not a bad film, once you get over the amount of times they say SAS.


----------



## Paisleylad

mikep81 said:


> Killer Elite is not a bad film, once you get over the amount of times they say SAS.


Im the opposite i thought it was terrible given the cast.

For some reason it had "cheap low budget" feel about it.At one point i thought i had some sort of pre edited version..lol


----------



## crazypaver1

Watched men in black3 other day. Good film


----------



## paulandabbi

Growns up is great. Watched it the other night. 9/10


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched this last night with the wife, we both really enjoyed it


----------



## Gab

mikep81 said:


> Killer Elite is not a bad film, once you get over the amount of times they say SAS.


True, but it is claimed to be about real events about the SAS, on a book called the Feather Men written by Sir Ranulph Fiennes, so perhaps why the over amount of SAS examples, still liked it though.


----------



## crazypaver1

Watching 2012 spidernan now


----------



## Gab

crazypaver1 said:


> Watching 2012 spidernan now


I enjoyed it, good film.


----------



## klint37

Would wat h oblivion when it comes out but turns out tom cruise is in it so that will be a no no. the guardians was very good


----------



## Guest

crazypaver1 said:


> Watching 2012 spidernan now


Just watched it now on sky, wasnt so good.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Dave said:


> Just watched it now on sky, wasnt so good.


Watching 3d one tomorrow, better be good!


----------



## Guest

mygym said:


> Watching 3d one tomorrow, better be good!


Oh dear :lol:


----------



## mikep81

Gab said:


> True, but it is claimed to be about real events about the SAS, on a book called the Feather Men written by Sir Ranulph Fiennes, so perhaps why the over amount of SAS examples, still liked it though.


Yes but that's the problem. In those circles they're not often referee to as the SAS. It's either the Regiment or 22. It was just too much. One conversation is like "so you wanna attack the SAS at Hereford where the SAS train", "yeah, we'll hit the SAS where they do selection as the SAS won't expect that". Also Ranulph admitted that the whole thing was a fabrication years ago and just made to sell books when approached by the wife of the guy that died on the Beacons. It's a good story though, just a little over the top in terms of mentioning the reg. even my wife picked up on it, lol.


----------



## crazypaver1

Dave said:


> Just watched it now on sky, wasnt so good.


You dildo


----------



## Radioactive Man

Spartacus-1960 An old movie, but still pretty good


----------



## latblaster

Radioactive Man said:


> Spartacus-1960 An old movie, but still pretty good


Never heard of it.

:lol:


----------



## crazypaver1

Dave said:


> Just watched it now on sky, wasnt so good.


To much kissing actualy


----------



## G-man99

Watched The Grey yesterday, not bad


----------



## Dazza

Saw tyrranosaur the other day.

Highly recommended it.

It's a really dark, violent thought provoking film and I loved it.

Very rare that a film holds my attention all the way through.

http://www.imdb.co.uk/title/tt1204340/


----------



## Adz

Four Brothers is on Sky now, seen it countless times but absolutely love it.


----------



## jon-kent

G-man99 said:


> Watched The Grey yesterday, not bad


I thought the grey was amazing mate i loved it ! Apparently the letter he keeps through the film is a letter the directors asked him to write to his real dead wife who died a few months before !!


----------



## Lurgilurg

Adz The Rat said:


> Four Brothers is on Sky now, seen it countless times but absolutely love it.


absolutely brilliant film!


----------



## cub

Withnail & I.

Quality film! R.I.P. Uncle Monty!


----------



## Kaiz

First time Iv'e ever seen goodfellas the other week.. awesome movie


----------



## haza1234

Real steel , good film


----------



## cas

A few more from me

The incredible hulk

Clash of the titans

Immortals

Pumping iron

Avatar

Essex boys (think that's what the films called)

All cool man films


----------



## Guest

georgey said:


> First time Iv'e ever seen goodfellas the other week.. awesome movie


You seen Casino? If not get that watched! As good if not better than Goodfellas


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Just watched new spiderman 3d,

not happy waited ages to see it 3d not great film not great why remake a great film so badly


----------



## Guest

Just watched John Carter with my lad, wasnt too bad. A turn your brain off action / sci fi film. 6/10


----------



## McGuire86

Gangster Squad - Awesome.


----------



## anabolik

mygym said:


> Just watched new spiderman 3d,
> 
> not happy waited ages to see it 3d not great film not great why remake a great film so badly


Because Toby Mcguire is a bell end. Amazing Spiderman p1sses all over the old ones.

Anyone seen The Mist? It's based on a Stephen King book thought it was really good. Very good ending too.


----------



## andyhuggins

Labyrinth awesome film.


----------



## D3RF

Django unchained - http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt1853728/?ref_=sr_1

Wild Bill - http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt1795702/?ref_=sr_1

John Dies At The end - http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt1783732/?ref_=sr_1

all good films!


----------



## Aggression

Dredd

Bourne Legacy

Safe House

Prometheus

Which is the best out of these (that i should watch tonight).


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> Because Toby Mcguire is a bell end. Amazing Spiderman p1sses all over the old ones.
> 
> Anyone seen The Mist? It's based on a Stephen King book thought it was really good. Very good ending too.


Agree mate ! I like the older ones but i thought the remake was better ! No.2 is being made already !

Is the mist the one with Thomas Jane from the punisher in ??? If so i liked that as well (ending is wicked lol)


----------



## jon-kent

Aggression said:


> Dredd
> 
> Bourne Legacy
> 
> Safe House
> 
> Prometheus
> 
> Which is the best out of these (that i should watch tonight).


I thought Dredd was fcuking awesome mate !


----------



## anabolik

jon-kent said:


> Agree mate ! I like the older ones but i thought the remake was better ! No.2 is being made already !
> 
> Is the mist the one with Thomas Jane from the punisher in ??? If so i liked that as well (ending is wicked lol)


Sweet didn't know that I'll look forward to No.2.

Yea that's the one. It starts of slow but gets better all the way through until the climax at the end. Would be a proper headfvck that! lol


----------



## crazypaver1

Aggression said:


> Dredd
> 
> Bourne Legacy
> 
> Safe House
> 
> Prometheus
> 
> Which is the best out of these (that i should watch tonight).


Bourne for sure!


----------



## McGuire86

Aggression said:


> Dredd
> 
> Bourne Legacy
> 
> Safe House
> 
> Prometheus
> 
> Which is the best out of these (that i should watch tonight).


Haven't seen Dredd. Bourne Legacy was pretty crap compared to the original Bourne trilogy. Prometheus was alright but abit over hyped. Safe House would be the best option IMO !


----------



## Heath

Just watched Dredd, great action film and far better than the Stallone crap


----------



## SirL

Anything with Dwayne Johnson or Tom Hardy in it. Looking forward to Pain & Gain being released this year, looks to be a good film


----------



## Aggression

jon-kent said:


> I thought Dredd was fcuking awesome mate !





crazypaver1 said:


> Bourne for sure!





McGuire86 said:


> Haven't seen Dredd. Bourne Legacy was pretty crap compared to the original Bourne trilogy. Prometheus was alright but abit over hyped. Safe House would be the best option IMO !





MutantX said:


> Just watched Dredd, great action film and far better than the Stallone crap


Well thats sorted that then, cheers lads :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

this thread needs to be sticky'd too me ages to find it pmsl

Dark Skies - Sh1te sci-movie with very bad acting and very slow

Welcome to the Punch - was ok nothing great thought it was abit slow

The incredible burt wonderstone - thought this would be hilarious because of steve carell/jim carrey, wasnt good IMO got abit bored


----------



## hackskii

Mr_Morocco said:


> this thread needs to be sticky'd too me ages to find it pmsl
> 
> Dark Skies - Sh1te sci-movie with very bad acting and very slow
> 
> Welcome to the Punch - was ok nothing great thought it was abit slow
> 
> The incredible burt wonderstone - thought this would be hilarious because of steve carell/jim carrey, wasnt good IMO got abit bored


Thread Stuck.


----------



## guvnor82

anabolik said:


> Because Toby Mcguire is a bell end. Amazing Spiderman p1sses all over the old ones.
> 
> Anyone seen The Mist? It's based on a Stephen King book thought it was really good. Very good ending too.


Yeah saw the mist thought is was pretty good and didn't expect that ending.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

End of watch is the best film I've watched recently. Awesome.


----------



## evad

didn't really enjoy bourne that much but not seen the others so would likely go for dredd

recent films i've watched that i don't think i've put on here

skyfall (blu ray as well as cinema)

creep

the fly

unknown

the birds


----------



## jon-kent

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> End of watch is the best film I've watched recently. Awesome.


Watched it last night, everyone was saying it was wicked but i didnt think much of it, the last 15mins was prob the best


----------



## jon-kent

Watched there will be blood today, didnt live up to all the hype for me !


----------



## cub

Very dark but vintage Gielgud. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Sub-Zero

If anyones into prison gang movies then watch "Blood in Blood out" Epic film.


----------



## Freeby0

Sub-Zero said:


> If anyones into prison gang movies then watch "Blood in Blood out" Epic film.


I would watch this if only you have nothing planned for the next 6 hours guys


----------



## Freeby0

Watched raging bull last night, was fantastic.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Freeby0 said:


> I would watch this if only you have nothing planned for the next 6 hours guys


haha, yeah it's a long watch but its worth it.


----------



## Ringspun

'The Guard'. Very funny low budget film set in Ireland. Well worth a watch if you fancy a laugh.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched Gangster Squad last night, really enjoyed it, one of the best films i have seen for a long time


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> End of watch is the best film I've watched recently. Awesome.


Without giving anything away, i thought the end was a bit far fetched to be honest


----------



## Stunner

Argo is worth a blast


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Just downloading Sightseers at the moment


----------



## Fatboy80

I watched 'Boy Wonder' was quite good, even a mention of Test Cyp in it!!


----------



## fitrut

Django, amazing :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J

Watched Men In Black 3 yesterday - the wife made me download it, I would avoid it tbh, not that good at all.


----------



## Milky

Here comes the Boom....

Light watching on a slow day, was ok, some funny bits :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent

Milky said:


> Here comes the Boom....
> 
> Light watching on a slow day, was ok, some funny bits :thumbup1:


Did you notice your favourite bully beater in it mate lol


----------



## Milky

jon-kent said:


> Did you notice your favourite bully beater in it mate lol


Yeah straight away mate :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1

Just realised this has been madeca sticky haha


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Mr Nobody, long but very good film, you need to watch it with out the wife popping in and out of the room though lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

The HObbit was ok, not like the LOTR films though...they were more serious, hobbit felt more comedy?


----------



## latblaster

Django....best film I've seen in a long time.


----------



## marknorthumbria

latblaster said:


> Django....best film I've seen in a long time.


Iv seen alotta films ... Django is In my top 5 it's awesome


----------



## Guest

Kill Zone with Donnie Yen & Sammo Heung.


----------



## Uriel

Dark skies last night

Was ok...all bee done before by the likes of whitley stribers communion etc


----------



## Magnum26

Tomb Raider Parody XXX probably.

Lincon was pretty good but bloody long, also watched Stolen but that was ok but not great. I'm hoping to watch Looper soon.


----------



## jon-kent

Watched sightseers last night, not bad but very odd lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Uriel said:


> Dark skies last night
> 
> Was ok...all bee done before by the likes of whitley stribers communion etc


film was a load of sh1te mate, f*ck knows how you thought it was ok


----------



## McGuire86

jon-kent said:


> Watched there will be blood today, didnt live up to all the hype for me !


I watched it the other day aswell. Thought it was brilliant


----------



## jon-kent

McGuire86 said:


> I watched it the other day aswell. Thought it was brilliant


Everyone seems to love it but i just thought fcuk all happened in it really lol


----------



## Guest

Here comes he boom - wasnt too bad, turn the brain off and watch type film. 5/10


----------



## onthebuild

Anyone seen welcome to the punch yet?

Would like to hear if its any good?


----------



## Ashcrapper

onthebuild said:


> Anyone seen welcome to the punch yet?
> 
> Would like to hear if its any good?


its probably the best film ever made


----------



## onthebuild

Ashcrapper said:


> its probably the best film ever made


Anyone other than ash? Its impossible to tell the truth from p1ss taking with you :lol:

Love Mark Strong (noHOMO) so hoping its actually good!


----------



## Guest

gangster squad


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> its probably the best film ever made


Your a victim of your own success mate lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco

onthebuild said:


> Anyone other than ash? Its impossible to tell the truth from p1ss taking with you :lol:
> 
> Love Mark Strong (noHOMO) so hoping its actually good!


its sh!t

however, Stand Up Guys was brilliant, Al Pacino at his best


----------



## Professorx

This night I will watch Cogan : Killing them softly, I will tell you.

If I have tge time : silent hill revelation, what about it ?

Recently I watched : The amazing spiderman : crap

Sinister : ****

Looper : crap

Skyfall : good

I re-watched V for vendetta : always awesome

Haywire with mma girl gina carano : big crap, I watched the film in 10minutes.


----------



## Uriel

the croods 3d yesterday...obv with my child..fuking great movie

got round to watching TED last night too - much better than i expected..liked it a lot


----------



## crazypaver1

Taken


----------



## Guest

Gangster Squad - Thought it was really good. Enjoyed it! 8.5/10


----------



## McGuire86

Dave said:


> Gangster Squad - Thought it was really good. Enjoyed it! 8.5/10


That fight at the end was awesome.


----------



## lib

Warrior (MMA film, tom hardy, mark whalberg)


----------



## Guest

lib said:


> Warrior (MMA film, tom hardy, mark whalberg)


Its not Mark Whalberg m8, Joel Edgerton plays the brother, belting film tho


----------



## lib

Dave said:


> Its not Mark Whalberg m8, Joel Edgerton plays the brother, belting film tho


my mistake. bit emotional at end tho


----------



## hackskii

The package with stone cold Steve Austin was awesome.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dave said:


> Gangster Squad - Thought it was really good. Enjoyed it! 8.5/10


sean penn should of at least been nominated for this performance


----------



## ladylean

Not really an action thriller more a dark comedy but I really liked Seven Psychopaths


----------



## Magnum26

DaveMCFC said:


> gangster squad


I saw this on the weekend thought it was ace! :2guns:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Broken City - Decent watch


----------



## jonesboy

Jack Reacher, Tom Cruise is really good in this action, detective type movie.


----------



## Love2DL

21 jump street thought it was very funny 8/10


----------



## gavzilla

Full metal jacket is excellent if you like war movies n haven't seen it before


----------



## Zola

Sexy Beast. Amazing show


----------



## hackskii

jonesboy said:


> Jack Reacher, Tom Cruise is really good in this action, detective type movie.


Loved that one, monster action.


----------



## Magnum26

hackskii said:


> Loved that one, monster action.


I've got that at home, haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Mr_Morocco said:


> sean penn should of at least been nominated for this performance


Excellent film, really enjoyed it from start to finish, and yes Sean Peen surprised me, he was perfect for the part of Mickey Cohen


----------



## Gab

American History X, good film.


----------



## Andy 67

We watched "The Oblong Box" on Saturday, whilst sitting with Sally Geeson & Francoise Pascal.


----------



## JusNoGood

I've just watched two mad but brilliant movies, both sure to be cult classics

John Dies at the end

Enter the Void


----------



## jon-kent

TheBob said:


> Havnt seen enter the void.
> 
> However irreversible by same director was great film has most realistic rape scene . Prity nasty


Yeah lol, a 9min rape scene !


----------



## BodyBuilding101

TheBob said:


> Havnt seen enter the void.
> 
> However irreversible by same director was great film has most realistic rape scene . Prity nasty





jon-kent said:


> Yeah lol, a 9min rape scene !


Monica Belluci :wub: not condoning rape though!


----------



## anabolik

On a slightly disturbing note has anyone else soon the film Martyrs? Thought it was very good but was very hard to watch at certain points.


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> On a slightly disturbing note has anyone else soon the film Martyrs? Thought it was very good but was very hard to watch at certain points.


Heard alot about it just never got round to watching it


----------



## anabolik

jon-kent said:


> Heard alot about it just never got round to watching it


There's an english dubbed version on Torrentz mate. It's probably the most shocking wtf kind of film you'll ever see...but the plot and ending is really quite good.


----------



## anabolik

Just don't let anyone see you watching it or they may think you have problems lol


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> There's an english dubbed version on Torrentz mate. It's probably the most shocking wtf kind of film you'll ever see...but the plot and ending is really quite good.


Haha cheers mate, ive seen some fcuked up films mate ! Some were banned and thought to be real snuff films ! (They wasnt lol).

Cant remember the name of them but there all japenese films, one was a guy in a samurai outfit just cutting a tied up women lol, no story or anything !


----------



## jon-kent

This is them mate !

Give some of these a download if you think youve seen bad films lol

http://horrornews.net/6527/extreme-cinema-top-25-most-disturbing-films-of-all-time-part2/


----------



## anabolik

jon-kent said:


> Haha cheers mate, ive seen some fcuked up films mate ! Some were banned and thought to be real snuff films ! (They wasnt lol).
> 
> Cant remember the name of them but there all japenese films, one was a guy in a samurai outfit just cutting a tied up women lol, no story or anything !


Have you seen A Serbian Film? Actually that is even worse than Martyrs...plot isn't anything special but you feel like you've been mind-raped after watching it. Lots of "wtf am I watching?" moments.


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> Have you seen A Serbian Film? Actually that is even worse than Martyrs...plot isn't anything special but you feel like you've been mind-raped after watching it. Lots of "wtf am I watching?" moments.


Yes mate that was bad lol, watched that on my own thank fcuk lol, was a few years ago i watched it but still remember everything in it lol.

Check that link i posted above !!


----------



## anabolik

jon-kent said:


> Yes mate that was bad lol, watched that on my own thank fcuk lol, was a few years ago i watched it but still remember everything in it lol.
> 
> Check that link i posted above !!


Yea that's on film you don't forget very easily lol

Am downloading a couple of those films now mate. Should be interesting


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> Yea that's on film you don't forget very easily lol
> 
> Am downloading a couple of those films now mate. Should be interesting


Haha good man ! What you getting ?


----------



## Ricky12345

Jon Kent ure a rob zombie fan ain't ya mate are u looking foward to lords off Salem its out in 8 days or so when do u think it will be available for download


----------



## jon-kent

Ricky12345 said:


> Jon Kent ure a rob zombie fan ain't ya mate are u looking foward to lords off Salem its out in 8 days or so when do u think it will be available for download


Yeah mate it looks good ! It'll prob be sh1t cam copies when it first comes out so i'll wait a while


----------



## anabolik

jon-kent said:


> Haha good man ! What you getting ?


Grotesque and Stoic. Not sure I want to see those japanese ones where they are cutting people up lol I need at least some plot.


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> Grotesque and Stoic. Not sure I want to see those japanese ones where they are cutting people up lol I need at least some plot.


Cool, sure i watched grotesque, lol yeah theres no point to the others mate lol


----------



## anabolik

jon-kent said:


> Cool, sure i watched grotesque, lol yeah theres no point to the others mate lol


Gonna watch one now. I'll let you know what I think after I stop throwing up lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

anabolik said:


> Have you seen A Serbian Film? Actually that is even worse than Martyrs...plot isn't anything special but you feel like you've been mind-raped after watching it. Lots of "wtf am I watching?" moments.


I have. Struggled to jizz but got there in the end


----------



## anabolik

Ashcrapper said:


> I have. Struggled to jizz but got there in the end


 :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> I have. Struggled to jizz but got there in the end


Baby bit ?


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> Gonna watch one now. I'll let you know what I think after I stop throwing up lol


Haha good man !


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Baby bit ?


Knob in eye socket


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> Knob in eye socket


Ah ! A cinematic classic !


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Ah ! A cinematic classic !


It's a cocktail in Wigan


----------



## anabolik

Just finished watching Grotesque...was actually loling in parts not sure if it's meant to be funny though.

The nails in the balls scene was pretty bad :/


----------



## Paisleylad

Not a film as such but skyarts are showing Corleone just now.

Which is a italian speaking drama about the life of toto riina who was the biggest mafia boss to rule Italy.

Smashing series which will appeal to anyone who is fan of foreign films.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Mesrine - Amazing two part French subtitle film, based on the true story of Jacques Mesrine who was a bank robber in France and ended up being a quasi celebrity. An absolute must watch IMO.


----------



## jon-kent

anabolik said:


> Just finished watching Grotesque...was actually loling in parts not sure if it's meant to be funny though.
> 
> The nails in the balls scene was pretty bad :/


Haha yeah they wont win any awards for story/acting mate lol


----------



## Paisleylad

ClarkyBoy said:


> Mesrine - Amazing two part French subtitle film, based on the true story of Jacques Mesrine who was a bank robber in France and ended up being a quasi celebrity. An absolute must watch IMO.


Get "un prophet" watched mate

Another french mafia type movie.

Im a foreign language film geek lol.


----------



## JusNoGood

TheBob said:


> I loved john dies at the end ...
> 
> Bizarro fiction is awesome


I think if you liked JDITE then you'll like enter the void. More realistic movie but sucks you in and as its POV you fell like you're there.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Paisleylad said:


> Get "un prophet" watched mate
> 
> Another french mafia type movie.
> 
> Im a foreign language film geek lol.


I'll look it up mate. Nice one


----------



## Gab

Snow White and the Huntsman, thought it was sh1te.


----------



## jimbo1436114513

The business!! Danny dyer is my man crush in it!! I'm not gay


----------



## McGuire86

Eraser - about to start on 5 USA


----------



## andyhuggins

Just watched The jungle book with my grandaughter. Took me back.


----------



## Reed00112

hungryshark said:


> x2...i forgot about this one watched it the other week and it's a top film:thumbup1:


x3 ... never have i ever in my life seen 1 man kick so much ass in a film. Liam Neeson just destroys in this film haha. Top man.


----------



## Gab

Just watched Dredd, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Jaff0

Oblivion held my interest enough at the cinema, to not fall asleep, as I'd just had a workout before it.


----------



## crazypaver1

Anybody seen taken2?

Good as taken1?


----------



## Gab

crazypaver1 said:


> Anybody seen taken2?
> 
> Good as taken1?


It's ok, Taken 1 by far the better film, I think because you didn't know what to expect.


----------



## guvnor82

Gab said:


> Snow White and the Huntsman, thought it was sh1te.


One of my m8s an extra in that got the job though an ugly model agency lol


----------



## guvnor82

Just watched gangster squad pretty good 8 out of 10


----------



## Adz

Lawless last night, awesome film!

JUst the right amount of bloody violence and great story.


----------



## c4nsy

Adz The Rat said:


> Lawless last night, awesome film!
> 
> JUst the right amount of bloody violence and great story.


Agree with you on this mate, great storyline, been one of the best films iv watched in a while.


----------



## ryda

Watched the new g.i joe the other week, top film


----------



## mark22

McGuire86 said:


> Eraser - about to start on 5 USA


Great shout, saw this years ago and need something to watch tonight, Arnie it is. Downloading.


----------



## Milky

Jut watching Meet the Zohann again, funny as fu*k and the woman in it is STUNNING !


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

sorry if someone has already posted about it but has anyone seen the new film with tom cruise and morgan freeman in called oblivion? the trainer looked really good. Thanks


----------



## Milky

And now its Kick ass....


----------



## Jaff0

DeadlyCoobra said:


> sorry if someone has already posted about it but has anyone seen the new film with tom cruise and morgan freeman in called oblivion? the trainer looked really good. Thanks


Yes, saw it over the weekend.

OK to good, wouldn't rave about it, but I didn't fall asleep during it either - so that's normally a good sign.


----------



## Adz

Django Unchained, amazingly good film!


----------



## Laurieloz

Adz The Rat said:


> Django Unchained, amazingly good film!


I recently revisited 'Jaes'. The interplay between the three lead actors is second to none.


----------



## Laurieloz

Er, finger trouble. I meant JAWS.


----------



## Rhodies

The new G I Joe movie was good


----------



## MakkaL

Not a new film but "Usual suspects" amazing film, what a twist.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Scary Movie 5, absolute sh1te, don't bother.


----------



## Speedy86

Saw Olympus has fallen last night, absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Irishtoonfan

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'll look it up mate. Nice one


Absolute great film!


----------



## smithy33

watched dead man down with colin farrel, good film also olympus has fallen brilliant film

check out movie2k.to


----------



## Aggression

Great comedy on in a minute, film4 'Planes, Trains & Automobiles' with Steve Martin & John Candy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Just watched jungle book with my grandaughter. Forgot how good it is. Good times.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Just watched jungle book with my grandaughter. Forgot how good it is. Good times.


You're obv an old git like me! Brilliant film though.


----------



## Beats

Downloading Gangster Squad and Zero Dark Thirty just now for after Match of the day

great saturday night


----------



## jon-kent

Just watched a oldie ! Cujo ! Old stephen king film about a st. bernard that gets rabies then goes and fcuks sh1t up lol.

Classic film !


----------



## ryda

Watched new jack city last week can't believe I've only just seen it, purchased on DVD now


----------



## Irishtoonfan

was the mrs turn to pick a movie, came over with film called remember me with that pale pr**k from them twilight movies... So assumed it would be ****, been a while since a movie surpassed my expectations so much. Even tho is one them romantic supposed tear jerkers good watch!


----------



## Ashcrapper

ryda said:


> Watched new jack city last week can't believe I've only just seen it, purchased on DVD now


class film. watched it more times than I can remember. 22 years old mg:

"Behind door number one, your head explodes like a melon"


----------



## Milky

Just watching The Marine, so so TBH...


----------



## jon-kent

Milky said:


> Just watching The Marine, so so TBH...


John Cena film mate ? Not bad i thought, not great either though haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Milky said:


> Just watching The Marine, so so TBH...


That's in my boys DVD collection. Haven't quite brought myself to watching it, may have to give it a go.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> Just watching The Marine, so so TBH...


looks terrible


----------



## Milky

Ashcrapper said:


> looks terrible


Its that or repeats of Friends mate, whats a man to do....


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> Its that or repeats of Friends mate, whats a man to do....


I feel your pain mate


----------



## aj90

dark knight rises.. epic film never get bored of it


----------



## Ashcrapper

aj90 said:


> dark knight rises.. epic film never get bored of it


supposedly an extended version on the way, showing more of Banes back story


----------



## crazypaver1

Toy story 3's getting wacked on tonight boys! Yuuuurrrr!


----------



## jon-kent

Just chucking jack reacher onto dvd for tonight


----------



## aj90

Ashcrapper said:


> supposedly an extended version on the way, showing more of Banes back story


Hope so, cant get enough of the batman film, but i heard bale said no to anymore batman films as the story line starts going downhill


----------



## Ashcrapper

crazypaver1 said:


> Toy story 3's getting wacked on tonight boys! Yuuuurrrr!


did you watch 1 and 2 earlier? I did


----------



## Uk86

I recently watched Planet of the Apes, the original version with Charlton Heston. Not exactly new as it was made in the 1960s..... but an interesting movie.


----------



## dirtymusket1

Jack Reacher's worth a watch :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Ovlivion Very good watch, 7/10 really enjoyed it. Good twist to it


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> supposedly an extended version on the way, showing more of Banes back story


Just been looking about and apparantly Nolan has shot the idea down and said a extended directors cut is not happening :sad:


----------



## Harrison21

Machine gun preacher is one of the best and newest films I've ever seen, true story makes it all better!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

few years old now but watched 'law abiding citizen' yesterday.wicked film.bit disapointed you dont get to see the child killer cut into bits


----------



## tomcatt

Zara-Leoni said:


> Mate was telling me about this the other day... think will try get hold of it.
> 
> Last 2 dvd's I bought (last week) were football factory (I know.... years behind but I'd never seen it  ) and City Rats... purely because its Danny Dyer and Tamer Hassan in it as well. Ok film but not really a "feel good" movie lol...


ye taken is a great film, edge of your seat material. pitty the second one was very predictable!


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Just been looking about and apparantly Nolan has shot the idea down and said a extended directors cut is not happening :sad:


oh well. man of steel will have to do


----------



## tomcatt

crazypaver1 said:


> Toy story 3's getting wacked on tonight boys! Yuuuurrrr!


haha watched 1 and 2 this mornin bud, haha childhood memories!


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> oh well. man of steel will have to do


Haha yes !! I take it you've seen the new 3rd trailer mate ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Haha yes !! I take it you've seen the new 3rd trailer mate ?


oh yes, looks great


----------



## crazypaver1

Ashcrapper said:


> did you watch 1 and 2 earlier? I did


Lol i didnt realise they had been on


----------



## Laurieloz

Goodfellas. Scorcese at his best. "You're gonna get WHACKED!"


----------



## shaunmac

The other guys, absolutely amazing film.

Will Ferrel is hillarious! Mark Wahlberg (if thats how you spell it) is brilliant in it aswel, both hillarious.


----------



## jon-kent

shaunmac said:


> The other guys, absolutely amazing film.
> 
> Will Ferrel is hillarious! Mark Wahlberg (if thats how you spell it) is brilliant in it aswel, both hillarious.


Haha yeah ! You done a desk pop ?


----------



## Sambuca

Rock of Ages

Really enjoyed it lol


----------



## Paz1982

7 psychopaths, saw it last night... Worth a watch


----------



## Wheyman

I wathced Trance, great film!


----------



## shaunmac

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! You done a desk pop ?


I will shoot you! Apartment pop!


----------



## hackskii

I really liked "The Last Stand" with Arnold.


----------



## F.M.J

Recent ones in order best (top) to worst (but all were good):

Django Unchained

Lincoln

TED

Gangster Squad / (tied with) How To Train Your Dragon*

*HTTYD is an animated movie, just an easy movie to watch, light hearted etc.

Watched Men In Black 3 also, was pretty bad though, would rate 4.5/10


----------



## onthebuild

F.M.J said:


> Recent ones in order best (top) to worst (but all were good):
> 
> Django Unchained
> 
> Lincoln
> 
> TED
> 
> Gangster Squad / (tied with) How To Train Your Dragon*
> 
> *HTTYD is an animated movie, just an easy movie to watch, light hearted etc.


How to train your dragon is a top film, even if it is for kids. So is 'brave'


----------



## F.M.J

Also watched Public Enemies recently, awesome movie about John Dillinger, starring Johnny Depp and Christian Bale.

Awesome movie and a true story.


----------



## dirtymusket1

Jack Reacher and Broken city were pretty good :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

Just watched Jack Reacher, like everyone has said its wicked ! Just cant find Tom Cruise whooping people believable lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

onthebuild said:


> How to train your dragon is a top film


I love that film


----------



## fitrut

Wheyman said:


> I wathced Trance, great film!


watched it on saturday, not bad, letdown at the end tho


----------



## crazypaver1

Anybody seen wreck it ralph? Anygood?

If you dont like toystory dont answer lol


----------



## onthebuild

crazypaver1 said:


> Anybody seen wreck it ralph? Anygood?
> 
> If you dont like toystory dont answer lol


its fvcking mint mate, if you like old arcade games etc you'll love it.


----------



## Gab

Just watched Jack Reacher, good film, close to book aswell.


----------



## Laurieloz

The Bucket List. Even the hardest, meanest bodybuilder will be sobbing and quivering like jelly by the end of this wonerful film.


----------



## latblaster

" I, Anna" with Gabriel Byrne & Charlotte Rampling. Watched this last night & it is excellent!

Watch it.


----------



## anabolik

Another vote for Jack Reacher. Good film.


----------



## F.M.J

Just watched The Machinist. Not a new movie but still an awesome movie.

Get it watched if you haven't already, it's a weird movie with some twists. Thought provoking movie.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Iron Man 3 - Disappointed tbh i thought it would be alot better


----------



## crazypaver1

@Ashcrapper im watching toystory1 now with 2 on straight after it lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

crazypaver1 said:


> @Ashcrapper im watching toystory1 now with 2 on straight after it lol


I thoroughly enjoyed that last week, got rid of my hangover


----------



## saxondale

Iron man 3 - I would have given my wife the suit (if you`ve seen it)


----------



## onthebuild

saxondale said:


> Iron man 3 - I would have given my wife the suit (if you`ve seen it)


Tell us the spoilers mate, pm if need be I'm too cheap to pay cinema prices :lol:


----------



## saxondale

onthebuild said:


> Tell us the spoilers mate, pm if need be I'm too cheap to pay cinema prices :lol:


LOL - I felt it was a bit weak and more closing the story than a film in it`s own right.


----------



## onthebuild

saxondale said:


> LOL - I felt it was a bit weak and more closing the story than a film in it`s own right.


Ive heard theres a big twist though??


----------



## Smitch

Just watched The Last Stand, Arnies latest film, was good and well worth a watch.


----------



## hackskii

Smitch said:


> Just watched The Last Stand, Arnies latest film, was good and well worth a watch.


I thought so too.

I just watched a UK movie called Storage 24, I liked it, couple of times it got my by surprise and I jumped a little.


----------



## Smitch

hackskii said:


> I thought so too.
> 
> I just watched a UK movie called Storage 24, I liked it, couple of times it got my by surprise and I jumped a little.


Not heard of that film, might have a look for it now.


----------



## hackskii

Smitch said:


> Not heard of that film, might have a look for it now.


I watched it on Netflix today, they all had accents, but, it was done pretty well, the beginning sets up the movie well.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

saxondale said:


> LOL - I felt it was a bit weak and more closing the story than a film in it`s own right.


I thought it was boring IMO


----------



## saxondale

Mr_Morocco said:


> I thought it was boring IMO


we were also sat a bit too close to the IMAX screen - blurred a lot of the action scenes


----------



## Aggression

Film 4, 9pm 'COMING TO AMERICA!


----------



## Laurieloz

I mentioned "Goodfellas" as being an all-time fave film. It stars Robert de Niro. Along similar lines, does anyone else enjoy De Niro's other films? My favourites are Casino, Taxi Driver and the hilarious 'Midnight Run'. Anyone seen that?


----------



## SammyInnit

I watched Layer Cake for the first time last night, better than I expected. A bit late on this one it's been out for a few years now.


----------



## Beats

Going to see Ironman 3 tomorrow I liked the first 2 so hopefully this will be good too

Looking forward to Fast6 and pain and gain


----------



## Lethagized

I felt like i had taken some DMT when i first watched this. Brilliant film


----------



## SammyInnit

Watched Gangster Squad last night, was pretty decent.


----------



## MiXiN

Watched "Argo" recently. Great film, and the Mrs loved it too.

I hear excellent reviews on "zero dark thirty", but haven't found it for sale in my local cex exchange shop recently.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Watched seven psychopaths on the weekend, would give it a 6/10.

Also The Sweeney, which was pretty good, 7/10


----------



## hackskii

Ben_Dover said:


> Watched seven psychopaths on the weekend, would give it a 6/10.
> 
> Also The Sweeney, which was pretty good, 7/10


I loved The Sweeney, that car chase was crazy.


----------



## B4PJS

Watched this last night http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veronica_Guerin_(film) I thought it was a really good film but apparently the critics disagree with me!


----------



## hotchy

Watched iron man 3 and enjoyed it. Better than number 2.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bit old now but i watched The Fighter last night.

Really good film, thought Christian Bale was fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Another Tony Scott oldie with De Niro and Snipes.

The Fan.

Forgot how good it is.


----------



## dap33

i saw the devil....South Korean thriller film...f**king amazing film


----------



## B4PJS

Never EVER watch "The Third Wish". It is truly fvcking sh!te!


----------



## Guest

Remember the Titans Belting film 9/10


----------



## Sambuca

Just watched universal soldier regeneration for the second time. Awesome film tbh


----------



## McGuire86

Jaws 2 - Just starting on itv4


----------



## andyhuggins

Just watched Rocky with the grandaughter. She was throwing punches throughout it. Fuvking awesome


----------



## Lethagized

Maniac. It was absolutely brutal


----------



## Narwhalmadness

Parker, 6 or 7/10, good film but wouldnt watch it twice


----------



## Jaff0

Olympus Has Fallen - 3/10.

Wanted to see that hitman flick, really.


----------



## Guest

end of watch. excellent 9 out of 10


----------



## Kev1980

Saw Iron Man 3 last night .... Awesome


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Kev1980 said:


> Saw Iron Man 3 last night .... Awesome


So did I, yeah very good.


----------



## guvnor82

Just watched iron man 3 and it fcuking sh)t.


----------



## McGuire86

True Lies has just started on film4


----------



## tamara

Just finished watching dirty dancing now watching 300! Fit men in pants, why not :tongue:


----------



## Kev1980

McGuire86 said:


> True Lies has just started on film4


Classic


----------



## SammyInnit

Watched inglorious bastards and one flew over the cuckoos nest this weekend.

Both have been around for a while. Still great.


----------



## Guest

Iron Man 3 - Was alright, just felt like it didnt have something that the previous or avengers did.

Doubt id watch it again tbh, a very mediocre 5/10


----------



## fitrut

watched Body of Lies last night, great movie


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Side Effects - serious mindf*ck of a movie


----------



## just-that-ek

Watched anchorman for the first time last night, what a film!


----------



## Laurieloz

Revisited "The Shining" recently. I'm turning into Jack rapidly, typing out all these mad threads. "Wendy....I'm home!!"


----------



## PLauGE

dark skies, some recomended it to me saying it was like ''signs'' which waS ****E SO I DIDNT HOLD OUT MUCH HOPE, BUT ME AND THE MISSUS BOTH ENJOYED IT


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Revisited "The Shining" recently. I'm turning into Jack rapidly, typing out all these mad threads. "Wendy....I'm home!!"


this is crazy! I thought exactly the same looking at some of your recents posts. its so like Jack


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> this is crazy! I thought exactly the same looking at some of your recents posts. its so like Jack


Where's my axe?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Where's my axe?


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeres LAURIE! bonkers


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeres LAURIE! bonkers


Redrum redrum redrum! We could go for hours, Ashcrapper, but I need to find my missus. I last saw her entering that maze......


----------



## Laurieloz

All work and no play makes Laurieloz a dull boy. All wor and no pluy make Lauriz a dull bot. All threads and no sanity makes Laurie quite frankly nuts.


----------



## Ashcrapper

I'm worried for your sanity mate, you sound like a right loon!


----------



## Sc4mp0

The missus has downloaded The Hangover. Is it worth watching or not?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Sc4mp0 said:


> The missus has downloaded The Hangover. Is it worth watching or not?


1st one decent, 2nd one bollocks, 3rd one not out yet.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ashcrapper said:


> 1st one decent, 2nd one bollocks, 3rd one not out yet.


I'll watch the 1st one then, fall asleep for the second and wait till the 3rd one is out before deciding what I do then.


----------



## watson100

Bourne films are well worth a watch


----------



## Ashcrapper

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'll watch the 1st one then, fall asleep for the second and wait till the 3rd one is out before deciding what I do then.


or get ****ed as **** during the 2nd one and watch the 3rd with a hangover


----------



## jon-kent

Sc4mp0 said:


> The missus has downloaded The Hangover. Is it worth watching or not?


Yeah mate its good, no.2 isnt bad but its basicly no.1 but in a different country lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate its good, no.2 isnt bad but its basicly no.1 but in a different country lol


good summary. possibly the laziest sequel ever


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> good summary. possibly the laziest sequel ever


Haha it is mate isnt it ! Pretty much everything happens the same lol.

Where you been lately anyway mate ?


----------



## pea head

Watched Seven Psychopaths the other night....pile of ****e

Need download a couple of films tonight to watch......something thats not on hours....just good all round movies for me n the mrs watch ?????????


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Haha it is mate isnt it ! Pretty much everything happens the same lol.
> 
> Where you been lately anyway mate ?


busy with work mate and funnily enough the gym mg:


----------



## barsnack

saw 7 pyshcopaths in cinema, first time self harm sounded fun...the director of it made In Bruges which if you havent seen, couldnt recommend enough


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> busy with work mate *and funnily enough the gym* mg:












Fcuking hell mate ! You do lift !!! :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Fcuking hell mate ! You do lift !!! :lol:


sssh, got an image to maintain


----------



## pea head

barsnack said:


> saw 7 pyshcopaths in cinema, first time self harm sounded fun...the director of it made In Bruges which if you havent seen, couldnt recommend enough


Watched first half hour of that.....was like watching a door frame warp...need a bit of action tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> sssh, got an image to maintain


Haha its ok i just imagined you got a home gym in your secret underground lair !


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Haha its ok i just imagined you got a home gym in your secret underground lair !


haha no, train in a crappy little gym down the road, the kind that doesnt mind people training in their filthy work gear as you get dirtier in there :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Source Code is on film 4 shortly. Anybody seen it? Worth watching?


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> haha no, train in a crappy little gym down the road, the kind that doesnt mind people training in their filthy work gear as you get dirtier in there :lol:


They let you wear your 3 piece suit in the gym !!


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> They let you wear your 3 piece suit in the gym !!


im a surgeon mate, white coat n all that


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> im a surgeon mate, white coat n all that


I knew it !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Watched Star Trek on telly the other night, was mildly impressed


----------



## fitrut

Im waiting for this  next year only, looks good tho


----------



## [email protected]

TheBob said:


> Quantum suicide ... love it


I've just finished watching it but I didn't really get it lol.


----------



## Laurieloz

"Hi hi hi there, my droogies and only friends! Bit of a pain in the old gulliver, leave us be an' I'll be right as dodgers this afterlunch.

Going for some ultraviolence, followed by a spot of the old in out in out to round off the evening. Then to bed listening to glorious Ludwig Van, while I slooshie. Viddiwell!"

What film?


----------



## Gab

Laurieloz said:


> "Hi hi hi there, my droogies and only friends! Bit of a pain in the old gulliver, leave us be an' I'll be right as dodgers this afterlunch.
> 
> Going for some ultraviolence, followed by a spot of the old in out in out to round off the evening. Then to bed listening to glorious Ludwig Van, while I slooshie. Viddiwell!"
> 
> What film?


Clockwork Orange


----------



## jon-kent




----------



## Laurieloz

Gab said:


> Clockwork Orange


Correct, Gab! You win a pint of moloko drencrum milk plus. The sophistos at the bar will get it for you, little Alex.


----------



## jon-kent

Just watched Hansel & Gretal witch hunters, really liked it actually ! Wasnt expecting it to be as gory as it was.

Lots of gore

Swearing

Action

What more do you want lol


----------



## Laurieloz

jon-kent said:


> Just watched Hansel & Gretal witch hunters, really liked it actually ! Wasnt expecting it to be as gory as it was.
> 
> Lots of gore
> 
> Swearing
> 
> Action
> 
> What more do you want lol


Not the Hansel and Gretal I remember, Jon-Kent. Everything was made of sweets and cakes!


----------



## jon-kent

Laurieloz said:


> Not the Hansel and Gretal I remember, Jon-Kent. Everything was made of sweets and cakes!


Theres still the house made of sweets mate !!


----------



## Smitch

jon-kent said:


> Just watched Hansel & Gretal witch hunters, really liked it actually ! Wasnt expecting it to be as gory as it was.
> 
> Lots of gore
> 
> Swearing
> 
> Action
> 
> What more do you want lol


Just watched that, was really good.

That Gemma Arterton is fit as fvck too.


----------



## jon-kent

Smitch said:


> Just watched that, was really good.
> 
> That Gemma Arterton is fit as fvck too.


Good man ! I only got it for the mrs but i ended up liking it more than her ! Wasnt expecting as much gore and swearing from her haha


----------



## Smitch

jon-kent said:


> Good man ! I only got it for the mrs but i ended up liking it more than her ! Wasnt expecting as much gore and swearing from her haha


Was quite gory, when that troll is popping a few heads was quite good.


----------



## jon-kent

Smitch said:


> Was quite gory, when that troll is popping a few heads was quite good.


Hahahah yeah good old Edward


----------



## Laurieloz

jon-kent said:


> Theres still the house made of sweets mate !!


I'll have to check it out mate.


----------



## jon-kent

Just watched Mama

Started off decent enough but the last bit just goes full retard and ends up being a bit sh1t i thought.

Gonna watch Dredd again tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## HenchMofo90

Texas chainsaw massacre 2013 was good and dark skies was good too


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Just watched Mama
> 
> Started off decent enough but the last bit just goes full retard and ends up being a bit sh1t i thought.
> 
> Gonna watch Dredd again tonight :thumbup1:


completely agree about Mama, what the **** was all that about at the end :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> completely agree about Mama, what the **** was all that about at the end :lol:


Haha i know mate ! I know horror films cant be steeped in realism but it gets proper unrealistic in the end lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Haha i know mate ! I know horror films cant be steeped in realism but it gets proper unrealistic in the end lol


it seems like every horror film of late that is a big release starts off really good, creep etc then then end is absolutely ludicrous. sinister, insidious etc


----------



## LukeCrossan

Four brothers is a real good film, the town, and takers


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> it seems like every horror film of late that is a big release starts off really good, creep etc then then end is absolutely ludicrous. sinister, insidious etc


Haha yeah ! Sinister was the last one i watched and was enjoying until half way. Theres a insidious 2 coming out ! :confused1:

Whats your favourite horror film mate ? We seem to have similar tastes.


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah ! Sinister was the last one i watched and was enjoying until half way. Theres a insidious 2 coming out ! :confused1:
> 
> Whats your favourite horror film mate ? We seem to have similar tastes.


christ thats a good question, they have all been such let downs of late. probably have to go right back but then that was probably because I was younger and scared easier :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> christ thats a good question, they have all been such let downs of late. probably have to go right back but then that was probably because I was younger and scared easier :lol:


Yeah i cant remember the last decent 'modern' horror film i saw. Halloween was always my favourite, (the 1st remake isnt bad)


----------



## Dr Manhattan

jon-kent said:


> Just watched Mama
> 
> Started off decent enough but the last bit just goes full retard and ends up being a bit sh1t i thought.
> 
> *Gonna watch Dredd again tonight* :thumbup1:


Downloaded this now mate, so will be joining you in watching it tonight. Not at yours obviously, but I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## jon-kent

Dr Manhattan said:


> Downloaded this now mate, so will be joining you in watching it tonight. Not at yours obviously, but I'll be there in spirit!


Hahaha wicked mate ! What time you putting it on lol


----------



## [email protected]

Dr Manhattan said:


> Downloaded this now mate, so will be joining you in watching it tonight. Not at yours obviously, but I'll be there in spirit!


I want to see that but I don't know how to download films. I'm always worried about getting a virus. Is there a safe way to do it?


----------



## [email protected]

Dr Manhattan said:


> Downloaded this now mate, so will be joining you in watching it tonight. Not at yours obviously, but I'll be there in spirit!





jon-kent said:


> Hahaha wicked mate ! What time you putting it on lol


Ooh you two can have a virtual date 

Dr Manhattan and Jon Kent sitting in a tree,

K-I-S-S-I-N-G


----------



## Dr Manhattan

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha wicked mate ! What time you putting it on lol


Are we synchronising watches? :tongue:

Probably about 8:30-9...although may watch the Barcelona match first.

I'm just nodding in agreement with what you and Ash are saying about modern horror flicks.


----------



## jon-kent

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are we synchronising watches? :tongue:
> 
> Probably about 8:30-9...although may watch the Barcelona match first.
> 
> I'm just nodding in agreement with what you and Ash are saying about modern horror flicks.


Haha yeah mate :lol:

Yeah there all terrible lately mate ! People just wanna see the monster clearly now ! How good was jeepers creepers....until it turned out to be a fcuking space monster haha


----------



## Heath

Dredd was last film I watched and it was awesome!


----------



## Dr Manhattan

[email protected] said:


> I want to see that but I don't know how to download films. I'm always worried about getting a virus. Is there a safe way to do it?


I just use isohunt and utorrent. You need to download utorrent, then go to the isohunt website, search for the film you want, have a click on one that has loads of comments and is preferably 'isohunt verified'.

I think there are better ways and sites to use, but I'm a simpleton with computers. Ashcrapper is pretty tech savvy I believe though.



[email protected] said:


> Ooh you two can have a virtual date
> 
> Dr Manhattan and Jon Kent sitting in a tree,
> 
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G


I'm looking forward to it! nohomo!



jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah mate :lol:
> 
> Yeah there all terrible lately mate ! People just wanna see the monster clearly now ! How good was jeepers creepers....until it turned out to be a fcuking space monster haha


Yeah people have no imagination now. Used to be suspense and build up. Now it's just things jumping out and gore. I know you said Halloween is your favourite and that's a great example. There's a period of ages where nothing happens, it's just pure suspense but is scary as.


----------



## [email protected]

Dr Manhattan said:


> I just use isohunt and utorrent. You need to download utorrent, then go to the isohunt website, search for the film you want, have a click on one that has loads of comments and is preferably 'isohunt verified'.
> 
> I think there are better ways and sites to use, but I'm a simpleton with computers. Ashcrapper is pretty tech savvy I believe though.
> 
> .


Thank you 

Yes Ashcrapper has given me a site to use too.


----------



## jon-kent

Dr Manhattan said:


> I just use isohunt and utorrent. You need to download utorrent, then go to the isohunt website, search for the film you want, have a click on one that has loads of comments and is preferably 'isohunt verified'.
> 
> I think there are better ways and sites to use, but I'm a simpleton with computers. Ashcrapper is pretty tech savvy I believe though.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it! nohomo!
> 
> Yeah people have no imagination now. Used to be suspense and build up. Now it's just things jumping out and gore. I know you said Halloween is your favourite and that's a great example. There's a period of ages where nothing happens, it's just pure suspense but is scary as.


The music in halloween was wicked as well, and the fact that he never runs or even speeds up ! Its like he's a tank and just knows nothing will stop him.

The japenese versions of horror films are always better as well mate (the ring, grudge) because they havnt got the money to just chuck special effects in so they build up suspence and tension


----------



## onthebuild

Dr Manhattan said:


> Downloaded this now mate, so will be joining you in watching it tonight. Not at yours obviously, but I'll be there in spirit!


Great film! When he says 'I am the law' prepare for some absolute ass-kicking carnage!


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> Great film! When he says 'I am the law' prepare for some absolute ass-kicking carnage!


Its through gritted teeth as well which makes it cooler not shouting it out


----------



## Dr Manhattan

jon-kent said:


> The music in halloween was wicked as well, and the fact that he never runs or even speeds up ! Its like he's a tank and just knows nothing will stop him.
> 
> The japenese versions of horror films are always better as well mate (the ring, grudge) because they havnt got the money to just chuck special effects in so they build up suspence and tension


Yeah foreign horror films are usually way better than US versions. There are some decent European ones too, Spanish in particular.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

onthebuild said:


> Great film! When he says 'I am the law' prepare for some absolute ass-kicking carnage!


Ah man! I feel this is going to make amends for the abortion that was Stallone's version. Well looking forward to it now!


----------



## jon-kent

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ah man! I feel this is going to make amends for the abortion that was Stallone's version. Well looking forward to it now!


Haha i cant wait for you to see it mate !


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Just watched Hansel & Gretal witch hunters, really liked it actually ! Wasnt expecting it to be as gory as it was.
> 
> Lots of gore
> 
> Swearing
> 
> Action
> 
> What more do you want lol





Smitch said:


> Just watched that, was really good.
> 
> That Gemma Arterton is fit as fvck too.


just watched it now, certainly better than I expected. Arterton is top drawer and I would do unspeakable things to Famke Janssen


----------



## tamara

Not new films but I like old boy and sympathy for lady vengeance, oh and battle royale


----------



## Cluk89

beefdinner said:


> Not new films but I like old boy and sympathy for lady vengeance, oh and battle royale


you wont be seeing that anytime soon


----------



## tamara

Cluk89 said:


> you wont be seeing that anytime soon


Keep the DVDif you wanna be that childish.


----------



## BettySwallocks

just watching inbetweeners f*ck me it's funny


----------



## Smitch

Ashcrapper said:


> just watched it now, certainly better than I expected. Arterton is top drawer and I would do unspeakable things to Famke Janssen


Very similar to Van Helsing, if you've not seen that it's worth a watch.


----------



## jon-kent

@Dr Manhattan

Well mate ??? Ive just finished watching it lol


----------



## onthebuild

Cluk89 said:


> you wont be seeing that anytime soon





beefdinner said:


> Keep the DVDif you wanna be that childish.


Are you two friends in.... real life?!? The first rule of UKM is nobody has real life friends!


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


> @Dr Manhattan
> 
> Well mate ??? Ive just finished watching it lol


In case you people have forgotten, this block operates under the same rules as the rest of the city. Ma-Ma is not the law... I am the law. Ma-Ma is a common criminal; guilty of murder, guilty of the manufacture and distribution of the narcotic known as Slo-Mo, and as of now under sentence of death. Any who obstruct me in carrying out my duty will be treated as an accessory to her crimes... you have been warned. And as for you Ma-Ma... judgement time.

ALMOST as good as the liam neeson taken speech.


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> Are you two friends in.... real life?!? The first rule of UKM is nobody has real life friends!


There having a tiff in that odd muscle worship sponsor thread as well, this will get interesting !!


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> Are you two friends in.... real life?!? The first rule of UKM is nobody has real life friends!





jon-kent said:


> There having a tiff in that odd muscle worship sponsor thread as well, this will get interesting !!


Ah I see now


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> In case you people have forgotten, this block operates under the same rules as the rest of the city. Ma-Ma is not the law... I am the law. Ma-Ma is a common criminal; guilty of murder, guilty of the manufacture and distribution of the narcotic known as Slo-Mo, and as of now under sentence of death. Any who obstruct me in carrying out my duty will be treated as an accessory to her crimes... you have been warned. And as for you Ma-Ma... judgement time.
> 
> ALMOST as good as the liam neeson taken speech.


----------



## onthebuild

jon-kent said:


>


Fvck it, tomorrow I'm watching it!


----------



## jon-kent

onthebuild said:


> Fvck it, tomorrow I'm watching it!


Fcuk it, tomorrow im watching it again haha


----------



## Freeby0

jon-kent said:


> There having a tiff in that odd muscle worship sponsor thread as well, this will get interesting !!


in.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

jon-kent said:


> @Dr Manhattan
> 
> Well mate ??? Ive just finished watching it lol


I've just finished it now mate. Thanks for the recommendation of it! Infinitely better than the Stallone cheese fest! Nice and dark and dirty and grim! Just how it should be!


----------



## jon-kent

Dr Manhattan said:


> I've just finished it now mate. Thanks for the recommendation of it! Infinitely better than the Stallone cheese fest! Nice and dark and dirty and grim! Just how it should be!


Awesome mate ! :thumb:

You look ready :cool2:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

onthebuild said:


> Are you two friends in.... real life?!? The first rule of UKM is nobody has real life friends!





jon-kent said:


> There having a tiff in that odd muscle worship sponsor thread as well, this will get interesting !!


Did you guys not see the thread that beefdinner made, about all men being pr!cks or something a while back, complaining that the ex text her when they'd agreed not to have any contact? He was rude enough to say 'how are you doing, hope you're ok'...which actually seems a nice thing to ask if you ask me :laugh:

Then there was loads of dirty washing done by her in public and she said that her ex was a member on here...which I thought was harsh on him to start a thread like that about him. Stuff like that should have been kept private. But then, people having an argument on a public forum is pure entertainment :tongue:

Seeing as the post on here seems to be about DVD ownership...I'm guessing this would be her and that ex. Unless she has a string of ex's on here :wacko:


----------



## onthebuild

Dr Manhattan said:


> Did you guys not see the thread that beefdinner made, about all men being pr!cks or something a while back, complaining that the ex text her when they'd agreed not to have any contact? He was rude enough to say 'how are you doing, hope you're ok'...which actually seems a nice thing to ask if you ask me :laugh:
> 
> Then there was loads of dirty washing done by her in public and she said that her ex was a member on here...which I thought was harsh on him to start a thread like that about him. Stuff like that should have been kept private. But then, people having an argument on a public forum is pure entertainment :tongue:
> 
> Seeing as the post on here seems to be about DVD ownership...I'm guessing this would be her and that ex. Unless she has a string of ex's on here :wacko:


Sh1t... meet fan.. :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dr Manhattan said:


> Did you guys not see the thread that beefdinner made, about all men being pr!cks or something a while back, complaining that the ex text her when they'd agreed not to have any contact? He was rude enough to say 'how are you doing, hope you're ok'...which actually seems a nice thing to ask if you ask me :laugh:
> 
> Then there was loads of dirty washing done by her in public and she said that her ex was a member on here...which I thought was harsh on him to start a thread like that about him. Stuff like that should have been kept private. But then, people having an argument on a public forum is pure entertainment :tongue:
> 
> Seeing as the post on here seems to be about DVD ownership...I'm guessing this would be her and that ex. Unless she has a string of ex's on here :wacko:


oh you're good!


----------



## barsnack

Dr Manhattan said:


> Did you guys not see the thread that beefdinner made, about all men being pr!cks or something a while back, complaining that the ex text her when they'd agreed not to have any contact? He was rude enough to say 'how are you doing, hope you're ok'...which actually seems a nice thing to ask if you ask me :laugh:
> 
> Then there was loads of dirty washing done by her in public and she said that her ex was a member on here...which I thought was harsh on him to start a thread like that about him. Stuff like that should have been kept private. But then, people having an argument on a public forum is pure entertainment :tongue:
> 
> Seeing as the post on here seems to be about DVD ownership...I'm guessing this would be her and that ex. Unless she has a string of ex's on here :wacko:


have you thought about getting out more?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

barsnack said:


> have you thought about getting out more?


What can I say, I've got a good memory. I'm also massively agoraphobic and hate people


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dr Manhattan said:


> What can I say, I've got a good memory. I'm also massively agoraphobic and hate people


best way to be


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I need to watch Dredd not seen it yet, looking forward to hangover 3, fast n furious and superman


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mr_Morocco said:


> I need to watch Dredd not seen it yet, looking forward to hangover 3, fast n furious and superman


Dredd is definitely worth a watch. I enjoyed it. Reminded me of Robocop 2 a bit with how futuristic darkness was done.


----------



## andwin37

Robsta said:


> Watched a great chinese film the other day called Assembly.....true story set in the civil war and the effects were like those in saving private ryan..........absoutely top film


''assembly'' absolutely up there - top film - massive box office success

watched today - ''carve her name with pride'' - again, top film, b&w


----------



## ykwok

Olympus Has Fallen. Gerard Butler is the man!


----------



## Beats

Going to go see Mud this week then Fast and furious next week

Got a unlimited pass for Cineworld best investment ever lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

just watched Iron man 3, enjoyed it but nothing special to be honest


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> just watched Iron man 3, enjoyed it but nothing special to be honest


You get that copy with the decent picture thats just come out mate ? Lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> You get that copy with the decent picture thats just come out mate ? Lol


no idea what you're talking about mate :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> no idea what you're talking about mate :whistling:


Oh yeah of course not mate.....i over heard some pikeys talking about a copy that came out today with a near dvd quality picture !

Its about 1.5gb and they was gonna watch it tonight but watched the latest game of thrones instead.....apparently......filthy basterds


----------



## durhamlad

New Star Trek was cracking


----------



## Majestic121

durhamlad said:


> New Star Trek was cracking


I wouldn't know, I'll fell a sleep in it lol

The cgi and the twists are brilliant.. Got to watch it again


----------



## Guest

I watched American Physco at the weekend, what a crock of *hit.

I'm still perplexed by why they felt they needed to make a film about what was a crap book anyway.


----------



## jon-kent

Why has this thread been un stickied :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

I dont think there are enough stickies


----------



## onthebuild

Ashcrapper said:


> I dont think there are enough stickies


Gotta sacrifice the good stickies to put up stickies about how to talk/not talk about Dhacks :lol:


----------



## Slater8486

Mark Walberg & Russell Crowe film Corruption. Enjoyed that, hoping to go see Star Trek maybe tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## hometrainer

took the mrs to see fast and furious 6 last night .rearly enjoyed it the rock looked very impressive sad to say vin looks like he needs to get back in the gym.next one has the stath in it the mrs can't wait for that one.not sure how many more of these they will be able to do seven of them seems a little bit of overkill now.but as action films go there not bad


----------



## B4PJS

hometrainer said:


> took the mrs to see fast and furious 6 last night .rearly enjoyed it the rock looked very impressive sad to say vin looks like he needs to get back in the gym.next one has the stath in it the mrs can't wait for that one.not sure how many more of these they will be able to do seven of them seems a little bit of overkill now.but as action films go there not bad


Yeah, I saw it yesterday and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the Stath in the next one  . Got to admit to a bit of a man-crush on DJ tbh #nohomo

A film I would definitely NOT recommend seeing is "Nude Nuns, with Big Guns". Saw it on Netflix and had to switch it off after about 10 minutes it was that bad!


----------



## jon-kent

B4PJS said:


> A film I would definitely NOT recommend seeing is "Nude Nuns, with Big Guns". Saw it on Netflix and had to switch it off after about 10 minutes it was that bad!


Was you expecting it to be a classic ? Lol. You mean you realised it was sh1t after you bolted hahaha


----------



## Patsy

Warm Bodies, i am so glad i downloaded it, isnt there some way to submit a request in refund of electricty it cost me to watch it? was fcuking rubbish


----------



## B4PJS

jon-kent said:


> Was you expecting it to be a classic ? Lol. You mean you realised it was sh1t after you bolted hahaha


Didn't even manage to crack one out mate! Didn't really know what to expect but it was even worse than that.


----------



## hometrainer

B4PJS said:


> Yeah, I saw it yesterday and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the Stath in the next one  . Got to admit to a bit of a man-crush on DJ tbh #nohomo
> 
> A film I would definitely NOT recommend seeing is "Nude Nuns, with Big Guns". Saw it on Netflix and had to switch it off after about 10 minutes it was that bad!


the part with him and the confession was brilliant i hope he will be in the next one


----------



## B4PJS

hometrainer said:


> the part with him and the confession was brilliant i hope he will be in the next one


"Is that legal?"

"No, but are you going to stop him?"


----------



## K-Rod

Watched Jack Reacher at the weekend which was not bad. Also watch Les Miserables and have to say I quite enjoyed it. The Mrs said if I watched it then she'd watch The Expendables, I didn't realise it was over 2 and a half hours so I reckon I should get Expendables 2 thrown in for free.


----------



## Sambuca

K-Rod said:


> Watched Jack Reacher at the weekend which was not bad. Also watch Les Miserables and have to say I quite enjoyed it. The Mrs said if I watched it then she'd watch The Expendables, I didn't realise it was over 2 and a half hours so I reckon I should get Expendables 2 thrown in for free.


i quite enjoyed jack reacher. if it was a 15/18 it would of been awesome.


----------



## K-Rod

Sambuca said:


> i quite enjoyed jack reacher. if it was a 15/18 it would of been awesome.


Agreed. It's a shame they make a lot more 12 films these days but I guess that's how they make their money. Quite a bad @ss character and Tom Cruise does action and fight scenes very well.


----------



## Beats

hometrainer said:


> took the mrs to see fast and furious 6 last night .rearly enjoyed it the rock looked very impressive sad to say vin looks like he needs to get back in the gym.next one has the stath in it the mrs can't wait for that one.not sure how many more of these they will be able to do seven of them seems a little bit of overkill now.but as action films go there not bad


Thats right spoil the surprise for everyone who hasnt seen it


----------



## hometrainer

B4PJS said:


> "Is that legal?"
> 
> "No, but are you going to stop him?"


wonder if hes been on tren


----------



## onthebuild

Watched 'welcome to the punch' last night. Not bad, but not as good as I was expecting.


----------



## b0t13

new star trek at cinema, which i never do as i dont pay for films

and i must say its a cinema film its very good, everything else i usually download!

fast and furbyious 6 is next on my orange wednesday list


----------



## Beats

b0t13 said:


> new star trek at cinema, which i never do as i dont pay for films
> 
> and i must say its a cinema film its very good, everything else i usually download!
> 
> fast and furbyious 6 is next on my orange wednesday list


I used to download but after getting a cinema pass and going once/twice per week i have realised how sh1t downloads are and will never do it again!


----------



## b0t13

Dizzee! said:


> I used to download but after getting a cinema pass and going once/twice per week i have realised how sh1t downloads are and will never do it again!


i get dvd/blueray rips and watch them on a 50" 3D tv with full surround sound  so its not much different for me


----------



## Beats

b0t13 said:


> i get dvd/blueray rips and watch them on a 50" 3D tv with full surround sound  so its not much different for me


Exactly what Ive got still doesnt beat going to the cinema for me though! Plus all the new movies are crappy cam quality


----------



## b0t13

Dizzee! said:


> Exactly what Ive got still doesnt beat going to the cinema for me though! Plus all the new movies are crappy cam quality


just gotta have a good source  id never download a CAM as there shocking lol, although i did watch a rip of iron man3 with bad audio


----------



## Ashcrapper

b0t13 said:


> i get dvd/blueray rips and watch them on a 50" 3D tv with full surround sound  so its not much different for me


other than missing the 40+ foot screen and vastly superior audio equipment you are right. not much different


----------



## hackskii

Just saw IronMan 3 and I loved it, but missed the outtake after the credits.


----------



## jon-kent

hackskii said:


> Just saw IronMan 3 and I loved it, but missed the outtake after the credits.


Not all that good mate the extra. Pm if you wanna know, or google will tell you id imagine lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Ukm film!


----------



## benno_2010

havent seen anything recently but am off to see the stone roses: made of stone next week which im really looking forward to! the purge is another one that i quite like the look of!!


----------



## Smitch

Watched a good comedy the other night called The Goods: Live Hard Sell hard.

Quality film, basically about an expert sales team that go into failing car dealerships and turn them round, well funny 8/10.

If you're in sales you'll love it.


----------



## MJS87

watched les miserables on saturday, i hate musicals but it was ok haha


----------



## dt36

hackskii said:


> I just watched a UK movie called Storage 24, I liked it, couple of times it got my by surprise and I jumped a little.


 @hackskii, you owe me a hour and a half of my life back


----------



## hackskii

dt36 said:


> @hackskii, you owe me a hour and a half of my life back


I liked it how it made you jump when stuff happened, I realize it was a B movie and the special effects were not too special. :lol:

I will make it up to you, take 5000iu vitamin D, and 3mg boron a day, there, I just bumped your testosterone levels by 29 percent and lowered your estrogen by 38 percent.

We are now even:lol:


----------



## MakkaL

Wicked comedy, the watch, other quality ones of late I watched

Gangster squad

Unknown

Man on fire


----------



## Guest

Snitch - Newish Dwayne Johnson film, bit boring tbh. 4/10


----------



## Beats

Got tricked into going to see Gatsby, Without looking into it myself I was told it was about some rich dude who gets involved with Gangsters, While thats true to a certain degree its a fcuking soppy love story!!

Personally hated it!


----------



## Gary29

I watched 'Vehicle 19' with Paul Walker (guy out of Fast and Furious films) last night, biggest load of **** I've seen in a long time, 3/10.


----------



## Sambuca

Dizzee! said:


> Got tricked into going to see Gatsby, Without looking into it myself I was told it was about some rich dude who gets involved with Gangsters, While thats true to a certain degree its a fcuking soppy love story!!
> 
> Personally hated it!


thanks for the heads up lol

Off to see new fast and furious with the sister on saturday. will be blitzing round the car park in my chav hot hatch to get us in the mood


----------



## jon-kent

Dizzee! said:


> Got tricked into going to see Gatsby, Without looking into it myself I was told it was about some rich dude who gets involved with Gangsters, While thats true to a certain degree its a fcuking soppy love story!!
> 
> Personally hated it!


I take it you didnt see the trailers on tv mate lol :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent

Gary29 said:


> I watched 'Vehicle 19' with Paul Walker (guy out of Fast and Furious films) last night, biggest load of **** I've seen in a long time, 3/10.


Saw the case for this last night while getting shopping !

Anything that comes out straight away at morrisons for £9 is not gonna be a good film mate lol


----------



## Gary29

jon-kent said:


> Saw the case for this last night while getting shopping !
> 
> Anything that comes out straight away at morrisons for £9 is not gonna be a good film mate lol


I'm gonna try suing the producers for 2 hours of my life back.

I didn't have a clue what it was, the Mrs turned up with a knock off copy of it and said it was a 'good film' so we should watch it, alarm bells should have rung at that point as her taste in films is shocking at the best of times.


----------



## Beats

Sambuca said:


> thanks for the heads up lol
> 
> Off to see new fast and furious with the sister on saturday. will be blitzing round the car park in my chav hot hatch to get us in the mood


Loved Fast and the furious mate! Quality action flick


----------



## Beats

jon-kent said:


> I take it you didnt see the trailers on tv mate lol :laugh:


Nah never really watch tv apart from the football really, its all made in chelsea geordie shore bollocks on tv now hate it!


----------



## Guest

Dead Mans Shoes One of my all time favs, brilliant film. 10/10

Best opening to any film "God will forgive them, and let them into heaven....... I cant live with that"


----------



## jon-kent

Dave said:


> Dead Mans Shoes One of my all time favs, brilliant film. 10/10
> 
> Best opening to any film "God will forgive them, and let them into heaven....... I cant live with that"


Fcuking brilliant film mate !! Funny as well !


----------



## simonthepieman

Dave said:


> Dead Mans Shoes One of my all time favs, brilliant film. 10/10
> 
> Best opening to any film "God will forgive them, and let them into heaven....... I cant live with that"


Epic acting performance too by Paddy


----------



## guvnor82

Watched warm bodies last was ok very different from any other zombie film.

Watching hangover 3 tomorrow night hoping it's as good as first two.


----------



## K-Rod

Watched Fast & Furious 6 last night and loved it. Great action flick, Dwayne Johnson is awesome.


----------



## Beats

The Rock is in brilliant shape in Fast and furious eh


----------



## Cactus87

Beverly Hills Cop was on last night. The 80's music gives it even more of a cheese factor!


----------



## Al n

Not sure if it's been mentioned but I watch Django Unchained recently and I would highly recommend it if you haven't seen it.


----------



## B4PJS

One of the funniest scenes in movie history:


----------



## Beats

B4PJS said:


> One of the funniest scenes in movie history:


Cant see that on my work comp by any chance is it either vin diesels flying head butt or him jumping off the car lol?


----------



## B4PJS

Dizzee! said:


> Cant see that on my work comp by any chance is it either vin diesels flying head butt or him jumping off the car lol?


It's actually the TV store scene from Bad Boys 2. A golden oldie


----------



## Beats

B4PJS said:


> It's actually the TV store scene from Bad Boys 2. A golden oldie


Ah I see brilliant lol! That and the scene when the daughters boy friend comes to the door are 2 of my favs lol


----------



## stevieboy100

the sweeny

jack reacher both good films


----------



## pea head

Just downloaded

Flight

A good day to die hard

Zero Dark Thirty

Olympus has fallen.....is it out yet and any copies ??

Any other films any suggestions

Watched fast 6....not as good as fast 5 tbh.....don't want spoil it but FFS.......Aviation fuel...hmm yeah ok Vin :rolleye:


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Ring of Fire - absolutely brilliant film about the life of Johnny Cash. If you're a fan of Johnny Cash or like watching someone with it all crumble to nothing then definitely woggle it. <-- Eastenders


----------



## Jamiegeddon

pea head said:


> Just downloaded
> 
> Flight
> 
> A good day to die hard
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty
> 
> Olympus has fallen.....is it out yet and any copies ??
> 
> Any other films any suggestions
> 
> Watched fast 6....not as good as fast 5 tbh.....don't want spoil it but FFS.......Aviation fuel...hmm yeah ok Vin :rolleye:


Not sure if it's allowed, if not remove it. http://www1.zmovie.co/movies/view/olympus-has-fallen-2013

You'll need to install an adblocker with Chrome/Firefox. No idea about the quality; haven't watched it yet.


----------



## guvnor82

Watched Hangover 3 last week bit disappointed not as good as first two film.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

guvnor82 said:


> Watched Hangover 3 last week bit disappointed not as good as first two film.


Aint seen any of them yet. Are they worth watching or are they more the typical sort of 'get high/drunk and find it funny' movie?


----------



## MakkaL

Lucky number sLeven! amazing film.

From paris with love another good one all actions.

Gangster squad, so many good films ha


----------



## MakkaL

stevieboy100 said:


> the sweeny
> 
> jack reacher both good films


jack reacher was good, unknown liam neeson another very good one.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Der Untergang (Downfall) was another fantastic movie. You'll probably know it as all those hitler spaz outs on YouTube. The film is literally about Hitler's last 10 days being in command of the Third Reich.

If you like history, you'll definitely want to watch it.


----------



## guvnor82

Jamiegeddon said:


> Aint seen any of them yet. Are they worth watching or are they more the typical sort of 'get high/drunk and find it funny' movie?


1st one's brilliant 2nd one quite good 3rd ok


----------



## Guest

Caught Narc on sky last night, belting film if you havnt seen it. Jason Patrick and Ray Liotta well worth a watch


----------



## ashmo

Django Unchained class movie!


----------



## Heath

Watched Hangover 3 last night. Good film but tamer than the first 2


----------



## jon-kent

MutantX said:


> Watched Hangover 3 last night. Good film but tamer than the first 2


Means the blu ray is going to be "the version they wouldnt dare show in the cinema" lol


----------



## Beats

Went to the premiere of made of stone last night probs my fav band of all time brilliant movie put together by Shane meadows

If you werent a stone roses fan go see this and you will leave a roses fan lol


----------



## man_dem03

went an saw the gatsby film last night, thought it was actually pretty good though never read the book so dont know how it compares

also watched menance to society the other night, still a banger


----------



## Beats

man_dem03 said:


> went an saw the gatsby film last night, thought it was actually pretty good though never read the book so dont know how it compares
> 
> also watched menance to society the other night, still a banger


I thought Gatsby was painful mate lol


----------



## a.notherguy

not new, but i watched prometheus last night and thought it was excellent! dont understand the slating it got but i am a massive fan of that kind of movie so prob a little bit biased


----------



## Patsy

a.notherguy said:


> not new, but i watched prometheus last night and thought it was excellent! dont understand the slating it got but i am a massive fan of that kind of movie so prob a little bit biased


I thought it was good too mate

I love that whole "we were brought here by aliens" scenario


----------



## Brook877

man_dem03 said:


> went an saw the gatsby film last night, thought it was actually pretty good though never read the book so dont know how it compares
> 
> also watched menance to society the other night, still a banger





Dizzee! said:


> I thought Gatsby was painful mate lol


A few of us went to see Gatsby last night, I enjoyed it, thought is was really good, brother in law fell asleep though..

I think mixed reviews is probably fair.


----------



## a.notherguy

Patsy said:


> I thought it was good too mate
> 
> I love that whole "we were brought here by aliens" scenario


me too. always puts a good slant on a movie. much better than the old 'were centre of the universe' plots


----------



## jon-kent

Patsy said:


> I thought it was good too mate
> 
> I love that whole "we were brought here by aliens" scenario


Chariots of the gods mate !


----------



## Patsy

jon-kent said:


> Chariots of the gods mate !


Seen it mate

Seen nearly every 'ancient alien' documentary there is, find it fascinating

The pyramids = ancient landing pads for alien aircrafts

Mate you think our technology is good today, we would have been several more hundred years advanced if it wasnt for the dark ages, look it up :wink:


----------



## Lethagized

This hasn't been mentioned yet. Epic film. Great story and acting


----------



## benno_2010

saw the stone roses:made of stone last night - was awesome and if your a fan of them or music (proper music) in general then definately worth watching!


----------



## Beats

benno_2010 said:


> saw the stone roses:made of stone last night - was awesome and if your a fan of them or music (proper music) in general then definately worth watching!


The opening scene walking out on the stage was brilliant


----------



## benno_2010

Dizzee! said:


> The opening scene walking out on the stage was brilliant


i was literally getting goosebumps all the way through the film! just gets me more excited about going to see them in glasgow in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Beats

benno_2010 said:


> i was literally getting goosebumps all the way through the film! just gets me more excited about going to see them in glasgow in a couple of weeks!!


Gutted I will prob never see them!


----------



## benno_2010

Dizzee! said:


> Gutted I will prob never see them!


your from scotland right?? get yourself down to glasgow green on the 15th!! plus theyll tour again in a couple of years after theyve released new material i wouldve thought!


----------



## Beats

benno_2010 said:


> your from scotland right?? get yourself down to glasgow green on the 15th!! plus theyll tour again in a couple of years after theyve released new material i wouldve thought!


CAnt afford it just now mate total skint!

Otherwise I would be there lol


----------



## benno_2010

Dizzee! said:


> CAnt afford it just now mate total skint!
> 
> Otherwise I would be there lol


its costing me a small fortune - £107 train return, £100 2 nights hotel £66 ticket and then spending money lol!! all be worth it tho!!


----------



## Beats

benno_2010 said:


> its costing me a small fortune - £107 train return, £100 2 nights hotel £66 ticket and then spending money lol!! all be worth it tho!!


2 nights?


----------



## benno_2010

Dizzee! said:


> 2 nights?


aye - going up on the friday and leaving on the sunday!


----------



## Laurieloz

I don't want to divert too much from the Film theme of this thread, just a further point on the Stone Roses though...

I saw them at London's Town & Country in 1990 (or '89?).

Things weren't too cool. After the support - The Beautiful South - the Roses managed about three songs and Reni threw away his sticks and stormed offstage.

Everything stopped. Lots of boooos. Mani went after him. After a couple of minutes a drum tech filled Reni's place and Mani came back with a handkerchief and a bloodied nose. Squire struck a chord and they carried on as if nothing had happened.

Reni came back after a few more songs and they all ended up hugging at the finish!

* Benno. Check out band The Rival Sons. Bit like Black Keys, really dirty Calif-rock. Great.


----------



## Beats

benno_2010 said:


> aye - going up on the friday and leaving on the sunday!


Sounds good mate, Glasgow is a decent night out as well


----------



## Beats

Laurieloz said:


> I don't want to divert too much from the Film theme of this thread, just a further point on the Stone Roses though...
> 
> I saw them at London's Town & Country in 1990 (or '89?).
> 
> Things weren't too cool. After the support - The Beautiful South - the Roses managed about three songs and Reni threw away his sticks and stormed offstage.
> 
> Everything stopped. Lots of boooos. Mani went after him. After a couple of minutes a drum tech filled Reni's place and Mani came back with a handkerchief and a bloodied nose. Squire struck a chord and they carried on as if nothing had happened.
> 
> Reni came back after a few more songs and they all ended up hugging at the finish!
> 
> * Benno. Check out band The Rival Sons. Bit like Black Keys, really dirty Calif-rock. Great.


Beautiful south and the roses, Sounds like a good night that!

Glasgow they have jake bugg, the view and primal scream supporting


----------



## Laurieloz

Dizzee! said:


> Beautiful south and the roses, Sounds like a good night that!
> 
> Glasgow they have jake bugg, the view and primal scream supporting


From what I remember, through my drunken haze, it was both enjoyable and very amusing. I'm not seeing the Roses on this tour though. I've seen them in their glory days, that's enough for me.

I know Paul Heaton as a drinking ex-pal back in the days when the Housemartins were starting out. We used to be in rival music quiz teams and always beat them. He still turns up at the Grafton in Hull when he's visiting family. I haven't seen him for a while but he always gives me a nod and a 'hiya mate'.


----------



## Beats

Laurieloz said:


> From what I remember, through my drunken haze, it was both enjoyable and very amusing. I'm not seeing the Roses on this tour though. I've seen them in their glory days, that's enough for me.
> 
> I know Paul Heaton as a drinking ex-pal back in the days when the Housemartins were starting out. We used to be in rival music quiz teams and always beat them. He still turns up at the Grafton in Hull when he's visiting family. I haven't seen him for a while but he always gives me a nod and a 'hiya mate'.


One thing im jealous of all you old cnuts of is I wish i was about when all that music was kicking about, I remember the beautiful south but i was really young so didnt appreciate it until i got older by that time they split up lol

and as for the Roses i wish i was in my 20's when they were in the glory days. But instead im shafted with justin bieber and JLS haha


----------



## vtec_yo

Just stuck 21 jump street on.

Quality so far!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dizzee! said:


> One thing im jealous of all you old cnuts of is I wish i was about when all that music was kicking about, I remember the beautiful south but i was really young so didnt appreciate it until i got older by that time they split up lol
> 
> and as for the Roses i wish i was in my 20's when they were in the glory days. But instead im shafted with justin bieber and JLS haha


Thing is Dizzee, we all wish we had seen bands before our time. Mine would have been Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd.

As for today's chart sh*te, get the NME, there's loads of great new guitar bands out there.

I recommend Tame Impala, Rival Sons and Gaslight Anthem.

Plus, we've still got Stereophonics, Manics and lots more.

We may have to continue this on the "Music Appreciation" thread, or the film buffs will have us!


----------



## Beats

Laurieloz said:


> Thing is Dizzee, we all wish we had seen bands before our time. Mine would have been Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd.
> 
> As for today's chart sh*te, get the NME, there's loads of great new guitar bands out there.
> 
> I recommend Tame Impala, Rival Sons and Gaslight Anthem.
> 
> Plus, we've still got Stereophonics, Manics and lots more.
> 
> We may have to continue this on the "Music Appreciation" thread, or the film buffs will have us!


Aye thats true but if thats the case id go away back to Elvis and Sinatra haha

Whats NME is it a music channel?

Haha yeah sorry all you movie lovers for drifting away there......................Seeing Will Smiths new movie next week, Not a huge sci fi fan but I quite fancy that Will Smith one of my fav actors hes well rounded done alot of different types of parts and done them all well imo


----------



## Laurieloz

Dizzee! said:


> Aye thats true but if thats the case id go away back to Elvis and Sinatra haha
> 
> Whats NME is it a music channel?
> 
> Haha yeah sorry all you movie lovers for drifting away there......................Seeing Will Smiths new movie next week, Not a huge sci fi fan but I quite fancy that Will Smith one of my fav actors hes well rounded done alot of different types of parts and done them all well imo


NME - Indie-rock magazine. Or Q mag. I buy Uncut and Mojo but I'm an old fart.


----------



## Beats

Laurieloz said:


> NME - Indie-rock magazine. Or Q mag. I buy Uncut and Mojo but I'm an old fart.


Ahh I see

Honestly could not tell you the last time i bought a magazine its been years! Since i discovered the internet lol


----------



## JaneN40

Getting back to movies.. if you wanna look at old music then go for Walk the Line about Johnny Cash 

but recent movies would be Tarantino's Django unchained - gotta love a western, but with a slight modern take and humour. Tarantino on a great day.. (I don't like all his films but he's done some amazing films).


----------



## Beats

JaneN40 said:


> Getting back to movies.. if you wanna look at old music then go for Walk the Line about Johnny Cash
> 
> but recent movies would be Tarantino's Django unchained - gotta love a western, but with a slight modern take and humour. Tarantino on a great day.. (I don't like all his films but he's done some amazing films).


Love the fact he added a 2 pac song to it I thought it went brilliant with that scene at the end shooting in the house


----------



## McGuire86

If you like your classic Westerns then The Magnificent Seven is on at 11pm, itv4


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Is prometheus 2 coming out? :confused1:


----------



## mozzwigan

The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## Beats

Thought the Hangover 3 was pish!


----------



## SwAn1

Million dollar baby

Mystic river

Gran Torino

All directed by clint eastwood, I just love the way he likes to end films as depressing as possible lol


----------



## vtec_yo

Also "Drive" is awesome.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Hangover 3, bit of a let down TBH


----------



## Guest

Just watched the new Star Trek loved it, 9/10 well worth a watch.


----------



## Lethagized

andwin37 said:


> ''assembly'' absolutely up there - top film - massive box office success


If you liked that, then give The Front Line a try


----------



## MakkaL

Anyone know any good action films with a twist? Lucky number slevin was amazing, the usual suspects as well, similar films to these anyone?


----------



## Guest

Prodot said:


> Anyone know any good action films with a twist? Lucky number slevin was amazing, the usual suspects as well, similar films to these anyone?


Shutter Island

Inception


----------



## JaneN40

Dave said:


> Just watched the new Star Trek loved it, 9/10 well worth a watch.


I'd have to watch the others though....


----------



## latblaster

Anyone seen "The Great Gatsby" yet, I've never even read the book tbh.


----------



## MrMech

Django


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Anyone seen "The Great Gatsby" yet, I've never even read the book tbh.


Ha! Latblaster again! You hop around these threads as much as I do, pal. I think last weekend there was a period where I couldn't lay my Android down for four hours. I was talking to people on about six threads at the same time at one point! You think it's done and you glance at the top bar and there's another 'quote' to answer. And to think that six weeks ago I would take the p*ss out of my step-daughters for being mobile freaks! I should know better, being this sad at 48!!

Sorry. I'm digressing.....Great Gatsby. Was that with Robert Redford? No, sorry. Haven't seen it mate.


----------



## latblaster

MrMech said:


> Django


Film of the decade! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

No Country For Old Men. Wonderfully creepy.


----------



## Dux

Just watched Pain & Gain - brilliant


----------



## andwin37

Lethagized said:


> If you liked that, then give The Front Line a try


keep an eye out then. thanks mate.


----------



## Dazza

Strait Jacket.

Pretty decent film, if you're a fan of anime.


----------



## Edinburgh

Dave said:


> *Shutter Island*
> 
> Inception


Agreed! good twist in this film


----------



## Sub-Zero

The next three days- Good storyline to it.


----------



## RoflMyTofl

Losers was a quality film


----------



## Laurieloz

Donnie Darko.

Cape Fear.

Seven.


----------



## liam0810

Newest Resident Evil. Sh1t. Actually all of them are sh1t

Notebook - cr4p probably would of had me hanging from the ceiling if I was doing PCT


----------



## jon-kent

Jack the giant slayer - not bad actually !


----------



## K-Rod

Bought The Last Stand on Blu-ray and watched that at the weekend. Good action flick and a decent return for the big man.


----------



## Sambuca

the fly2. it was ok and not as bad as its made out to be on imdb lol cant be 80s gore


----------



## Lethagized

The Intouchables

Amazing film. Truly heart warming, funny and entertaining to boot. French with english subs, but a lot of the best films are foreign anyway aren't they. This is on the top 250 best films of all time on IMDB. I would say this, limitless and The place beyond the pines are the best 3 films i've seen this year.


----------



## hackskii

Lethagized said:


> The Intouchables
> 
> Amazing film. Truly heart warming, funny and entertaining to boot. French with english subs, but a lot of the best films are foreign anyway aren't they. This is on the top 250 best films of all time on IMDB. I would say this, limitless and The place beyond the pines are the best 3 films i've seen this year.


Dude, that looks totally awesome, I got goosebumps from that.

Is it out on DVD yet?

I hate sub-titles but I will do that one for sure.


----------



## Lethagized

Yes Hacksii. It's been on DVD since march this year. I also hate subs, but you only miss out on some great films if you ignore them.

For anyone else that's interested on when a film will be released on dvd or BR, just type it in the search box top right of this site http://videoeta.com/dvdbd/ This also counts if you want a good rip to download off the torrent sites instead of cams, telesync or screener rips.

Pain & Gain August 2013. DVD and BR :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Lethagized said:


> Yes Hacksii. It's been on DVD since march this year. I also hate subs, but you only miss out on some great films if you ignore them.
> 
> For anyone else that's interested on when a film will be released on dvd or BR, just type it in the search box top right of this site http://videoeta.com/dvdbd/ This also counts if you want a good rip to download off the torrent sites instead of cams, telesync or screener rips.
> 
> Pain & Gain August 2013. DVD and BR :thumb:


How do you download from the site, the only place i can down load these days is from YIFY, everything else seems to be blocked


----------



## Lethagized

Ken Hutchinson said:


> How do you download from the site, the only place i can down load these days is from YIFY, everything else seems to be blocked


That's down to your internet provider who blocking those sites. I'm with sky and they've recently blocked kickass torrents and piratebay, but isohunt can still be used without being blocked and it's where i've had a lot of stuff from in the past. You can get round the blockage by using a proxy, just type kickass proxy, piratebay proxy etc into google, and it will take you to a mirrored site where you download the torrents as normal.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Lethagized said:


> That's down to your internet provider who blocking those sites. I'm with sky and they've recently blocked kickass torrents and piratebay, but isohunt can still be used without being blocked and it's where i've had a lot of stuff from in the past. You can get round the blockage by using a proxy, just type kickass proxy, piratebay proxy etc into google, and it will take you to a mirrored site where you download the torrents as normal.


I'm with sky as [email protected] lol, cheers for the info, give YIFY a go, they do really good quality stuff


----------



## Lethagized

Yeah, yify does some decent torrents for the size of the file, but on my 92" projector screen it doesn't look so good compared to the bigger file size versions from other rippers, so i tend to go for the 8-15gb 1080p versions with the full surround DTS sound track. Yify only rips in stereo sound. PublicHD is a good site for HD torrents, but there isn't as much content as somewhere such as isohunt or kickass sites.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Lethagized said:


> Yeah, yify does some decent torrents for the size of the file, but on my 92" projector screen it doesn't look so good compared to the bigger file size versions from other rippers, so i tend to go for the 8-15gb 1080p versions with the full surround DTS sound track. Yify only rips in stereo sound. PublicHD is a good site for HD torrents, but there isn't as much content as somewhere such as isohunt or kickass sites.


I only have a 51 inch samsung, and they look great on there, 8-15gb would take me days to download


----------



## Lethagized

It takes me ages to download too. I've only got a 3.5mb connection with sky, but i've got an old laptop that stays on 24/7 used only for downloading and nothing else. It's been on for nearly 4 years solid now. Once the download completes, it's networked to my pc downstairs so i transfer the file over to that, boot XBMC up so it gets the cover and trailer information and watch it on the big screen.

It's a very good system and cost peanuts to put together.


----------



## _daemon_

snitch - protagonist is the rock, pretty good movie


----------



## chi-raq nick

British movie its called ; its in the blood . Great thriller .


----------



## Radioactive Man

Oz the great and powerful - pretty decent film actually, never seen the first one. but easy to get into.


----------



## hometrainer

sat down to watch st georges day the other night not a bad brit gangster film


----------



## MakkaL

Past 3 comedies I watched, all funny as fvck

21 and over

The sitter

Pineapple express


----------



## Beats

The Purge..........................Awful!


----------



## Guest

All 6 Star Wars on Blu-ray, first time I'd ever given them a chance.

Now I'm hooked!


----------



## hackskii

Just finished Intouchables and I have to say I totally loved that movie, it was just warm and made me feel nice.

Better knowing it was based on a true story.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gab

Shooter is on Film 4 now, brilliant sniper film.


----------



## scobielad

Brazzers Live 21...is that classed as a film?


----------



## Laurieloz

hackskii said:


> Just finished Intouchables and I have to say I totally loved that movie, it was just warm and made me feel nice.
> 
> Better knowing it was based on a true story.
> 
> Really enjoyed it.


Robert de Niro as Al Capone is absolutely spot on casting. De Niro has never made a bad film, he can play just about anybody.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Never get bored of good fellas.. Great film , donnie brasco pretty good also.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Watched the purge, was an ok film in my opinion, not great. Sat through worse


----------



## Guest

Pain and Gain Pretty good tbh, well worth a watch


----------



## Twisted

Laurieloz said:


> Robert de Niro as Al Capone is absolutely spot on casting. De Niro has never made a bad film, he can play just about anybody.


I think he is on about the French film. About the paralysed guy being cared for by a Senagalese guy. Heartwarming movie and no De Niro in sight stoving anyone's head with a baseball bat.

I could be wrong


----------



## Laurieloz

Twisted said:


> I think he is on about the French film. About the paralysed guy being cared for by a Senagalese guy. Heartwarming movie and no De Niro in sight stoving anyone's head with a baseball bat.
> 
> I could be wrong


Oh no! I thought Hacksill had made a simple spelling mistake! From the admin office of all places. Egg on my face - thanks for putting me right there, Twisted. I don't know the film you speak of though.


----------



## hackskii

Intouchables bad ass movie, heart warming actually.


----------



## stevieboy100

seven psychopaths was really good -colin farell chris walken

watched the new die hard it was a Steaming pile ****e

Gangster Squad was pretty good too


----------



## Alex6534

Went through a notion recently of Jack Black films, was Shallow Hal tonight, forgot how good that film is :lol: need tips from that woman on cheat meals


----------



## gymaddict1986

Alex6534 said:


> Went through a notion recently of Jack Black films, was Shallow Hal tonight, forgot how good that film is :lol: need tips from that woman on cheat meals


Just remember tonight, when your hugging your little pillows. I am with her, yeah!


----------



## guvnor82

Alex6534 said:


> Went through a notion recently of Jack Black films, was Shallow Hal tonight, forgot how good that film is :lol: need tips from that woman on cheat meals


I'd rather be nailed to a cross and have my genitals mutilated with rusty pen knife then watch jack black films  each to there own I guess.


----------



## liam0810

Watched Django last night, pretty decent.

Today gonna watch 21 and over and Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## Guest

Saw Fast 6. Immense barring the end.

Ruin the franchise it will.

Watched Star Trek: Into Darkness last night which was fairly good.


----------



## McGuire86

V/H/S 2. Was alright, better than the first


----------



## Gary29

Just watched Adam Sandler in That's My Boy, ****ing hilarious! And now Happy Gilmore is just starting, perfect Saturday night in.


----------



## Buds

The Bourne Legacy last night.

Wasn't convinced they could do it without Bourne but it was ok actually.


----------



## Laurieloz

Gary29 said:


> Just watched Adam Sandler in That's My Boy, ****ing hilarious! And now Happy Gilmore is just starting, perfect Saturday night in.


Have you seen 'Click'?


----------



## latblaster

Dexter 7 has just been released...anyone seen it yet?

If you haven't seen any Dexter vids...then watch them they really are good.

Here's to M99!!!


----------



## Heath

21 & Over - comedy by makers of the hangover but was more like a straight to DVD American pie but actually quite funny.

Cabin in the woods - finally got the misses to watch this and the 2nd half of the film is excellent lol


----------



## Al n

I'm just about to watch the remake of Conan. The big fcuker off Game Of Thrones is playing the title role so I guess if the films **** then I can still take some motivation to lift from it.


----------



## flapjack

Just watched Piggy.

Good old Brit violence, so much better than Hollywood IMO.


----------



## Gab

Watched Bourne Legacy last night, quite enjoyed it, better than I thought.


----------



## liam0810

Gab said:


> Watched Bourne Legacy last night, quite enjoyed it, better than I thought.


I started to watch it and gonna finish it later. I'm not a big fan of the Bourne films but may as well give it a try.

Watched 21 and over which is half decent. Probably 6/10

Place beyond the pines is decent, very moody 7/10

Watching the Liberace one tonight as well


----------



## Gab

liam0810 said:


> I started to watch it and gonna finish it later. I'm not a big fan of the Bourne films but may as well give it a try.
> 
> Watched 21 and over which is half decent. Probably 6/10
> 
> Place beyond the pines is decent, very moody 7/10
> 
> Watching the Liberace one tonight as well


Stick with it, worth watching, like I said not a bad film.

I fancy watching Liberace, looks really funny, you'll have to let me know if worth watching.


----------



## liam0810

Gab said:


> Stick with it, worth watching, like I said not a bad film.
> 
> I fancy watching Liberace, looks really funny, you'll have to let me know if worth watching.


Yeah I will mate and ill let you know tomoz


----------



## Guest

End of watch 10/10


----------



## liam0810

Gab said:


> Stick with it, worth watching, like I said not a bad film.
> 
> I fancy watching Liberace, looks really funny, you'll have to let me know if worth watching.


Watched it and was quite average I thought. Might be good if you know a hit about him, whereas he's a bit before my time


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Snitch was sh1t, give it a miss imo


----------



## Mr_Morocco

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Snitch was sh1t, give it a miss imo


It was sh1tter than sh1t lol


----------



## simonthepieman

Just watched Cool Runnings lol


----------



## Guest

The Incredible Burt Wonderstone

Came recommended off a mate... for that I will never forgive him!

Didnt rate it at all, some funny parts but mostly very bland, Jim Carey just isnt funny anymore.

A very bland 4/10 Olivia Wilde is still fit as fcuk tho


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dave said:


> The Incredible Burt Wonderstone
> 
> Came recommended off a mate... for that I will never forgive him!
> 
> Didnt rate it at all, some funny parts but mostly very bland, Jim Carey just isnt funny anymore.
> 
> A very bland 4/10 Olivia Wilde is still fit as fcuk tho


Id give it 1/10 mate lol, olivia wilde is defo fit as f*ck though


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Mr_Morocco said:


> It was sh1tter than sh1t lol


Usually like Rock movies but that one was utter pants....pay day movie for him i guess


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Mr_Morocco said:


> It was sh1tter than sh1t lol


Usually like Rock movies but that one was utter pants....pay day movie for him i guess


----------



## lazy

I'll confess to liking college drinking movies, but holy **** I just laughed so bad at 21 and over.

Awesome film!!


----------



## Beats

Watched movie 43 on saturday and I am goig to go against what most people say here and say I thought it was pretty funny. I like the idea of having a movie of short movies I thought was good

Jackman with balls on his neck was brilliant lol


----------



## hackskii

Watched Purge yesterday at the theater and thought it was awesome, caught myself kicking the back of the dudes seat in front of me.

Fast and Furious 6 was good, and Rock looks bigger and leaner than ever.

That other dude some Dutch dude was freaking huge, 306 pounds like at 6 foot 3 and made Rock look small.

Although I liked the movie, some stuff was just a bit much.


----------



## Chelsea

shotgun said:


> End of watch 10/10


Massive x2 this was an awesome film!!


----------



## Beats

Surprised I have seen a couple people here saying they thought the purge was good. I thought it was the worst film I have been to see this year lol!

When I was leaving all I could hear were people saying how bad it was lol


----------



## hackskii

Dizzee! said:


> Surprised I have seen a couple people here saying they thought the purge was good. I thought it was the worst film I have been to see this year lol!
> 
> When I was leaving all I could hear were people saying how bad it was lol


I thought it was well done, I mean the whole thing could never happen, but it was the fact it gave me sweaty palms I liked.


----------



## Laurieloz

Just watched 'The Road'.

Very bleak and atmospheric. Fantastic acting.

A great film.


----------



## Gab

Watched Alex Cross last night, not too bad, worth a watch.


----------



## Shaynewob

Fast 6 was mint just had a really long runway lol and iron man 3 got to love Downey jr


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dizzee! said:


> Watched movie 43 on saturday and I am goig to go against what most people say here and say I thought it was pretty funny. I like the idea of having a movie of short movies I thought was good
> 
> Jackman with balls on his neck was brilliant lol


I was in tears when i saw the hugh jackman/kate winslet scene


----------



## Kalell

Went to see man of steel last night, outstanding film


----------



## blenki

Watched Pandorum last night,awesome sci fi film


----------



## JusNoGood

Laurieloz said:


> Just watched 'The Road'.
> 
> Very bleak and atmospheric. Fantastic acting.
> 
> A great film.


The book is quite incredible


----------



## BennyC

Laurieloz said:


> Just watched 'The Road'.
> 
> Very bleak and atmospheric. Fantastic acting.
> 
> A great film.


A very bleak, but good film.


----------



## Wavelength

Saw "Seeking a Friend for the End of the World" yesterday, was quite good.


----------



## Guest

Man of Steel - Really enjoyed it good story, thought Henry Cavill was a brilliant superman best yet, played it to the t. Michael Shannon - Zod was ace aswell.

Did have a bit too much of the usual Zack Snyder needless explosions, and his usual slow mo fight clips but still a cracking watch.

9/10


----------



## Guest

zero dark thirty 10/10


----------



## Tom90

Watching Commando right now, can't believe I've not seen it before!


----------



## K-Rod

Tom90 said:


> Watching Commando right now, can't believe I've not seen it before!


Hang your head in shame!


----------



## liam0810

So this weekend I've watched

Rise of the guardians - decent kids film

Taken 2 - ok, not a patch on first

Last stand - cheesy arnie film

Hunger games - average, not as good as book

Need to find good copies of following

Iron man 3

Ice man

Now you see me

Got a few to watch this week as well

Sky fall

Place beyond the Pines

Jack the giant slayer

Rec 3


----------



## Wavelength

liam0810 said:


> Rec 3


It's a bit of a departure from the first two!


----------



## Wavelength

Finally got around to Hugo the other day, was better than I expected.


----------



## Radioactive Man

Man of Steel - I would defo recommend, although I watched it in 3D I didnt think there was much of a diffirence


----------



## Beats

Went to see After Earth last night wasnt great, They spoke in a stupid accent some of the time then back to normal american accent lol was a bit cringey


----------



## Trapps84

Zero dark thirty. Awesome film


----------



## Trapps84

Zero dark thirty. Awesome film


----------



## Brook877

Anyone seen world war z yet?


----------



## CJ

Jack reacher.

Pretty good but not great


----------



## liam0810

CJ said:


> Jack reacher.
> 
> Pretty good but not great


Just downloaded this to watch tomoz.

Watched Hansel & Gretel and Jack the giant killer last week. Both decent enough.


----------



## landerson

Olympus has fallen, 12 rounds reloaded or dead man down


----------



## Laurieloz

A great Nicholas Cage film on TV last week, Drive Angry. Bizarre but humourous


----------



## Pardoe

I watched "this is the end" last night...hilarious man was crackin up throughout


----------



## monkeez

Films i've 'aquired' lately and still to watch

Looper

Jack Reacher

Zero Dark Twenty

Django Unchained

Offender

Pawn

Gangster Squad

Olympus has Fallen


----------



## Jaff0

monkeez said:


> Films i've 'aquired' lately and still to watch


Looper - liked it, not perfect, but enjoyed it - 8/10

Jack Reacher - liked it, again not perfect, but still good - 7/10

Olympus has Fallen - formulaic, OK, but just like any other action flick, really - 4/10

I've since read some of the Reacher novels on the back of seeing the film.

I saw Cloud Atlas at the cinema at the back end of last year - and have to say I quite enjoyed it. Enjoyed Oblivion, too.


----------



## Milky

Just about to watch Judge Dredd, any good ?


----------



## guvnor82

Milky said:


> Just about to watch Judge Dredd, any good ?


No its terrible


----------



## Milky

guvnor82 said:


> No its terrible


Ah sh*t, is it really ?

Saw a few clips on Youtube thought it looked alright.


----------



## guvnor82

Watched olympus has fallen last night was ok pretty much die hard but in the white house.

New evil dead was sh1t.


----------



## jon-kent

Milky said:


> Just about to watch Judge Dredd, any good ?


I fcuking loved it mate !!


----------



## Wavelength

Milky said:


> Ah sh*t, is it really ?
> 
> Saw a few clips on Youtube thought it looked alright.


Wall to wall carnage.


----------



## Milky

Wavelength said:


> Wall to wall carnage.


Yeah it seems a bit gory mate l must say.


----------



## benno_2010

saw tyrannosaur the other day - very good film, powerful but not an easy film to watch


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dredd is great Milky, give it a blast.

Recently watched Olympus has fallen, new evil dead and killing me softly. All of them ok


----------



## guvnor82

Milky said:


> Ah sh*t, is it really ?
> 
> Saw a few clips on Youtube thought it looked alright.


Didn't think it had any story to it just non stop gun battle.


----------



## Shaynewob

Milky said:


> Just about to watch Judge Dredd, any good ?


Personally thought it was good


----------



## Shaynewob

Watched both of the national treasures thought they were brilliant would deffo recommend


----------



## Wavelength

benno_2010 said:


> saw tyrannosaur the other day - very good film, powerful but not an easy film to watch


Loved that film. As you say, not easy to watch... but well worth it. Like with Once Were Warriors, after things start to go downhill with the daughter.


----------



## benno_2010

Wavelength said:


> Loved that film. As you say, not easy to watch... but well worth it. Like with Once Were Warriors, after things start to go downhill with the daughter.


heard of it and its on my list to download when i free up some space on me laptop (or buy extra memory)! have you seen the sequel?


----------



## Wavelength

benno_2010 said:


> heard of it and its on my list to download when i free up some space on me laptop (or buy extra memory)! have you seen the sequel?


The first one is awesome. The second one... I had actually erased it from my memory. Thanks for that :sneaky2:


----------



## benno_2010

Wavelength said:


> The first one is awesome. The second one... I had actually erased it from my memory. Thanks for that :sneaky2:


haha - apologies


----------



## benno_2010

http://www.imdb.com/list/Af0Mo9BCUgU/?ref_=ttsnd_rls_4

some good films in there


----------



## Wavelength

benno_2010 said:


> haha - apologies


Seriously though it's one of the few films I've turned off halfway through... and I've sat through all of Battlefield Earth so that's saying a lot.


----------



## benno_2010

Wavelength said:


> Seriously though it's one of the few films I've turned off halfway through... and I've sat through all of Battlefield Earth so that's saying a lot.


just posted on your bad film thread about turning get carter remake off half way through - i hate not finishing a film but had no choice with that! half a butchers at the link i posted list of about 300 + films, hadnt heard of most so got alot of downloading to do!


----------



## Wavelength

benno_2010 said:


> just posted on your bad film thread about turning get carter remake off half way through - i hate not finishing a film but had no choice with that! half a butchers at the link i posted list of about 300 + films, hadnt heard of most so got alot of downloading to do!


Didn't even spot one I've seen until 24 - Animal Kingdom.


----------



## benno_2010

Wavelength said:


> Didn't even spot one I've seen until 24 - Animal Kingdom.


iv looked through and the vast majority i havent seen - wiki'd most and there does seem some decent films

downloaded red road so am going to watch that later


----------



## Milky

Dredd wasn't all bad TBH, bit gory in parts but broke up a boring afternoon.


----------



## Heath

Dredd is 1 of the better action films in a long time


----------



## Paisleylad

MutantX said:


> Dredd is 1 of the better action films in a long time


Agree ...switch off and enjoy the deaths and explosions lol


----------



## Adz

We watched Oz The Great & Powerful last night, really really good film!

James Franco plays the part of the wizard perfectly and of course Mila Kunis is in it :wub:


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## alotlikegod

9 songs

enter the void


----------



## Ashcrapper

Pacific Rim - well worth a watch, cinema is recommended due to outstanding special effects/sound. would advise you to keep a look out for mentals who might spoil it though


----------



## blackfairie

Man of steel , Olympus has fallen & Monsters university .. all very good.


----------



## alotlikegod

4 minutes trailer?
seriously?
lol

intresting movie though


----------



## romper stomper

CHOPPER 2001 - very good acting indeed - Eric Bana as the lead about a prisoner Marc Chopper Read - who is now one of Auzzies best selling authors - some nastiness - but some very funny in parts- well worth downloading


----------



## 1010AD

romper stomper said:


> CHOPPER 2001 - very good acting indeed - Eric Bana as the lead about a prisoner Marc Chopper Read - who is now one of Auzzies best selling authors - some nastiness - but some very funny in parts- well worth downloading


I liked that one, thought it was older than 2001

Edit: just noticed your screen name. You must of posted to say that was a good film


----------



## Lethagized

British film about robbing


----------



## benno_2010

watched tyrannosaur (paddy considine) the other week - very good, hard hitting and uncomfortable but one of the best british films iv seen

watched oldboy with dubbed english - not as good as i thought it would be worth watching tho

red road - boring but has a very real sex scene

no country for old men - seen it before but its fvcking brilliant

seven - see above


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Lethagized said:


> British film about robbing


Downloading now, looks good


----------



## Lethagized

benno_2010 said:


> watched tyrannosaur (paddy considine) the other week - very good, hard hitting and uncomfortable but one of the best british films iv seen


Tyrannosaur is awesome.


----------



## Alanricksnape

I think the last film I watched that I hadn't seen before was Snatch with my other half, but she spent most of the film telling me how Lock Stock is better. I thought Snatch was awesome though! I know I'm really late to the party since it came out in 2000... :tongue:


----------



## benno_2010

Lethagized said:


> Tyrannosaur is awesome.


it is - so real aswell, i think thats the most hard hitting bit about it is that it could, has, and does happen


----------



## CG2507

I watched that "get rich or die trying" the other night and that was good.


----------



## KRSOne

everyone should watch 'untouchable'

french film, but really easy watching, and based on a true story


----------



## Gab

Watched The Wolverine on Tuesday, not too bad, worth a watch, if you do see it watch until halfway through credits for a bit extra.

I'd give it 7/10


----------



## KRSOne




----------



## Gab

Alanricksnape said:


> I think the last film I watched that I hadn't seen before was Snatch with my other half, but she spent most of the film telling me how Lock Stock is better. I thought Snatch was awesome though! I know I'm really late to the party since it came out in 2000... :tongue:


Snatch is a brilliant film, and to think Brad Pitt got slated for his "pikey" accent, I thought it was good..


----------



## Lethagized

KRSOne said:


> everyone should watch 'untouchable'
> 
> french film, but really easy watching, and based on a true story


Yeah brill film. I posted it a couple months back on here, but i think the subs put a lot of people off. Shame really becasue there are loads of recent foreign films that are easily up there with the best.


----------



## KRSOne

Lethagized said:


> Yeah brill film. I posted it a couple months back on here, but i think the subs put a lot of people off. Shame really becasue there are loads of recent foreign films that are easily up there with the best.


have you seen 13 Tazmeti?


----------



## KRSOne

Lethagized said:


> Yeah brill film. I posted it a couple months back on here, but i think the subs put a lot of people off. Shame really becasue there are loads of recent foreign films that are easily up there with the best.


----------



## KRSOne

biggest mindfück trailer ever


----------



## Lethagized

KRSOne said:


> have you seen 13 Tazmeti?


No, but it's in my imdb watchlist now, thanks.


----------



## KRSOne

Lethagized said:


> No, but it's in my imdb watchlist now, thanks.


its good. violent but a good film. and a quality trailer!


----------



## Lethagized

KRSOne said:


> its good. violent but a good film. and a quality trailer!


Actually, after seeing the trailer, the scenario rings a bell and i've deffo seen a film that has a scene like that in before, just cant remember if it was actually 13 Tazmeti that i saw though.


----------



## KRSOne

Lethagized said:


> Actually, after seeing the trailer, the scenario rings a bell and i've deffo seen a film that has a scene like that in before, just cant remember if it was actually 13 Tazmeti that i saw though.


i think they have remade it, but usually the originals hammer the remakes.


----------



## KRSOne

Lethagized said:


> Actually, after seeing the trailer, the scenario rings a bell and i've deffo seen a film that has a scene like that in before, just cant remember if it was actually 13 Tazmeti that i saw though.


thinking about it, there isnt one foreign film where the remake has been better imo.

the ring (japanese) beats american version

the eye (korean version) beats american version

REC (spanish) beats quarantine

Ju-on is better than the grudge

trying to think of a few more but cant off top of head! people just cba reading/dont have the patience but they miss out


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Tyrannosaur! with Peter Mullan and Olivia Colman. hart hitting film.


----------



## Chris F

La Haine, i aint watched it for years, i forgot how good it was.


----------



## Lethagized

KRSOne said:


> thinking about it, there isnt one foreign film where the remake has been better imo.
> 
> the ring (japanese) beats american version
> 
> the eye (korean version) beats american version
> 
> REC (spanish) beats quarantine
> 
> Ju-on is better than the grudge
> 
> trying to think of a few more but cant off top of head! people just cba reading/dont have the patience but they miss out


I never knew those films were remakes of originals. Will add them to imdb along with the rest and eventually get through them.


----------



## Lethagized

This is one to watch with the mrs






The Main actor Matthias Schoenaerts was in another film called bullhead which i posted around a month ago. Both good films


----------



## Bora

well........i was looking forward to watching pain&gain, watched it today, disapointed, although dwayne (the rock) was funny as hell


----------



## Chris F

Watched oblivion last night, it was pretty good. special effects in films now are getting seamless its crazy how natural that film looks.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Chris F said:


> Watched oblivion last night, it was pretty good. special effects in films now are getting seamless its crazy how natural that film looks.


enjoyed that, thought the pace of it was great rather than just mindless sci fi crap


----------



## Laurieloz

I Want To Play A Game.....

Just watching Saw 7 - The Final Chapter.

I've seen most of this series and I'm amazed how well executed they are.

The writers must have written the whole thing at the same time, the interwining between each film and the characters is quite stunninly edited.

For horror films, they are up there with the best, however disgustingly gruesome:death:


----------



## Laurieloz

I watched this again last weekend. I first saw it at 15 when it came out in 1979. First of the series, some images for you from Mad Max.........The poster/Max Rockatanski/Max & The Goose/The Toecutter.


----------



## Sully6000

Devils Double is a good watch


----------



## hackskii

conjuring was good


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> I Want To Play A Game.....
> 
> Just watching Saw 7 - The Final Chapter.
> 
> I've seen most of this series and I'm amazed how well executed they are.
> 
> *The writers must have written the whole thing at the same time*, the interwining between each film and the characters is quite stunninly edited.
> 
> For horror films, they are up there with the best, however disgustingly gruesome:death:


yeh right


----------



## Shady45

Thought grown ups 2 was well worth a watch


----------



## Milky

Cant wait for Thor darkworld


----------



## Heath

Finally watched Chronicle and thought it was pretty good.

Also watched RED which is a good brainless action film 

Both worth a watch


----------



## Edinburgh1971

watched the minority report again last night. Becoming more like reality as the years roll in...


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh right


Why not? The Lord Of The Rings trilogy was assembled as one continuous film and sequenced for cinema release. It's the norm these days. Harry Potter is another. Most films are likely to spawn sequels, so it's economic sense to film at the same time


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Why not? The Lord Of The Rings trilogy was assembled as one continuous film and sequenced for cinema release. It's the norm these days. Harry Potter is another. Most films are likely to spawn sequels, so it's economic sense to film at the same time


you truly believe that they planned to do seven films? they had enough trouble getting saw 1 out the door, it ended up making a load of money and the rest was pumped out as a cash cow


----------



## Gab

Watching Anchorman at the moment, forgot how funny it was... :lol:


----------



## Gman81

Dark skies is well worth a watch IMO. Source code is pretty good too, couple of years old now though


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> you truly believe that they planned to do seven films? they had enough trouble getting saw 1 out the door, it ended up making a load of money and the rest was pumped out as a cash cow


I read at one time it was proposed thirteen films were to be made. I think curtailing the franchise at seven was more than wise decision.


----------



## Gab

Hamster said:


> Just watched Identity Thief which was funny in parts.
> 
> Got Parker to watch in a bit. Anything with Statham in is enough eye candy to keep me happy for a while.


Parker is quite good, watched it last week, funnily enough my daughters and wife watched it with me, I think Mr Statham was the reason...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> I read at one time it was proposed thirteen films were to be made. I think curtailing the franchise at seven was more than wise decision.


because half the films were absolute shite?


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> because half the films were absolute shite?


Some were more patchy than others. It's like anything, it comes down to personal taste. I personally enjoyed most of them, but I am equally at home with a good drama or comedy movie. We're not film critics, we just have our opinions, which we are entitled to


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Some were more patchy than others. It's like anything, it comes down to personal taste. I personally enjoyed most of them, but I am equally at home with a good drama or comedy movie. We're not film critics, we just have our opinions, which we are entitled to


it got steadily worse to the point where it was only worth watching to look how people died


----------



## benn25

bigforbday said:


> well........i was looking forward to watching pain&gain, watched it today, disapointed, although dwayne (the rock) was funny as hell


Didnt think it was too bad myself. cant believe its actually true tho. unbelievable really. Last decent film I watched was 'The Wee Man' bout month ago. Pretty good. Just dl'ing 'The Great Gatsby' at the moment and 'The Iceman'.


----------



## Gab

benn25 said:


> Didnt think it was too bad myself. cant believe its actually true tho. unbelievable really. Last decent film I watched was 'The Wee Man' bout month ago. Pretty good. Just dl'ing 'The Great Gatsby' at the moment and 'The Iceman'.


Looking forward to The Iceman, the book was really good, hoping the film does it justice.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> it got steadily worse to the point where it was only worth watching to look how people died


Yes. Like those Final Destination films. Some inventive methods but sickeningly gruesome. Depends on your mood I guess. But, at the end of the day, it's as the thread title suggested...A good film you watched recently. I enjoyed Saw 7 last night. Dunno what I've got lined up on the recorder. Working nights, I only get the weekend to watch anything really. My afternoons are spent going to the gym and other tasks that Mrs LL gives me!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Yes. *Like those Final Destination films*. Some inventive methods but sickeningly gruesome. Depends on your mood I guess. But, at the end of the day, it's as the thread title suggested...A good film you watched recently. I enjoyed Saw 7 last night. Dunno what I've got lined up on the recorder. Working nights, I only get the weekend to watch anything really. My afternoons are spent going to the gym and other tasks that Mrs LL gives me!


yep, only watch them if they are on sky to see how creatively people die


----------



## Galaxy

Ashcrapper said:


> it got steadily worse to the point where it was only worth watching to look how people died


HAHA so true


----------



## Heath

I thought the final saw was a small return to form.

Better than the crop of sh!t that followed the first 2 anyway lol


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Watched Zatoichi last night. Awesome!!


----------



## jon-kent

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Watched Zatoichi last night. Awesome!!


What 1 mate ? Im guessing 2003 with takeshi kitano ?


----------



## Lethagized

Here comes the boom.






My Brother The Devil


----------



## ashmo

Pain & Gain - 7/10

Redemption - 6/10


----------



## Laurieloz

hungryshark said:


> x2...i forgot about this one watched it the other week and it's a top film:thumbup1:


Taken is great. "I will find you and when I do, I will kill you!". Haven't seen Taken 2 yet. Apparently it's nowhere near as good.


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Taken is great. "I will find you and when I do, I will kill you!". Haven't seen Taken 2 yet. Apparently it's nowhere near as good.


You are correct..not as good but still worth the watch.

But you rarely get a 2nd movie these days.


----------



## Irish Beast

Chris F said:


> Watched oblivion last night, it was pretty good. special effects in films now are getting seamless its crazy how natural that film looks.





Ashcrapper said:


> enjoyed that, thought the pace of it was great rather than just mindless sci fi crap


Splendid as I have it on download to watch tonight


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> You are correct..not as good but still worth the watch.
> 
> But you rarely get a 2nd movie these days.


Can't think of many sequels that match the originals anyway. Have to go back to the '70s I reckon. French Connection 2?


----------



## Paisleylad

Watched the "iceman" about mafia hitman.

Expected it to be better.

Watch the interview/documentary with him instead.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

jon-kent said:


> What 1 mate ? Im guessing 2003 with takeshi kitano ?


Yes, thats it I believe. Now I googled it theres bloody loads lol. Pretty sure its the feature length made in 2003. Wicked film


----------



## stevieboy100

Laurieloz said:


> Haven't seen Taken 2 yet. Apparently it's nowhere near as good.


dont even bother, I have tried it twice now and turned it off halfway through each time


----------



## JonnyBoy81

watched RoboCop in 1080p at weekend. fvcking awesome film, forgot how good and violent it was


----------



## jon-kent

Paisleylad said:


> Watched the "iceman" about mafia hitman.
> 
> Expected it to be better.
> 
> Watch the interview/documentary with him instead.


Sh!t i had that done for tonight :sad: lol


----------



## jon-kent

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Yes, thats it I believe. Now I googled it theres bloody loads lol. Pretty sure its the feature length made in 2003. Wicked film


Haha yeah its good mate !


----------



## Laurieloz

stevieboy100 said:


> dont even bother, I have tried it twice now and turned it off halfway through each time


I'll wait until it's on TV if there's nothing else on then


----------



## Laurieloz

stevieboy100 said:


> dont even bother, I have tried it twice now and turned it off halfway through each time


I'll wait until it's on TV if there's nothing else on then


----------



## Ashcrapper

Paisleylad said:


> Watched the "iceman" about mafia hitman.
> 
> Expected it to be better.
> 
> Watch the interview/documentary with him instead.


I enjoyed that, thought it was good. Michael Shannon is a great actor


----------



## Paisleylad

Ashcrapper said:


> I enjoyed that, thought it was good. Michael Shannon is a great actor


Agree on micheal shannon but sadly movie wasnt on same level.

Pretty sure it lasted about 3/4 days in cinemas then straight to dvd.


----------



## stephen123

Pain & Gain.


----------



## guvnor82

Just watched THE ICE MAN anyone who's read the book will feel quite letdown by the film.


----------



## Gab

guvnor82 said:


> Just watched THE ICE MAN anyone who's read the book will feel quite letdown by the film.


Is it that bad? The book was brilliant, I suppose the film had a lot to live up to.


----------



## Heath

stevieboy100 said:


> dont even bother, I have tried it twice now and turned it off halfway through each time


I made the mistake of watching it at the cinema

Cvnts cut the age rating and it was just sh!t


----------



## guvnor82

Gab said:


> Is it that bad? The book was brilliant, I suppose the film had a lot to live up to.


Agree book was epic. If like the book read philip Carlos other books just as good as ice man.

Just cherry picked odd bits out the book.

Yeah felt pretty let down by it.


----------



## Gab

guvnor82 said:


> Agree book was epic. If like the book read philip Carlos other books just as good as ice man.
> 
> Just cherry picked odd bits out the book.
> 
> Yeah felt pretty let down by it.


I'll wait for it to come on Sky then...I'll look out for that book, another good one is The Westies about 2 brothers, it's a good read.


----------



## henrycroft

Just seen Alpha Papa. Easily the funniest film of the year!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Just watched Olympus has fallen... Fcuking awesome


----------



## Guest

The Conjuring - Watched it last night with the missus, was good tbh. She was in bits watching it, very jumpy at parts. Good watch


----------



## Jaff0

Ben_Dover said:


> Just watched Olympus has fallen... Fcuking awesome


Really?!

It was noisy enough to stop me falling asleep, but beyond that, was Just Another Action Movie. I think I gave it 4 out of 10.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Jaff0 said:


> Really?!
> 
> It was noisy enough to stop me falling asleep, but beyond that, was Just Another Action Movie. I think I gave it 4 out of 10.


I like a good action movie !


----------



## blackfairie

I just watched Antwone Fisher for the first time! I was blubbering like a baby at certain parts. But I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Love2DL

Pain & Gain - 6/10

Tried to be funny but would have made a better movie if it wasn't so stupid and inaccurate.

The conjuring - 9/10

Easily the best horror in years.

Real steel - 9/10

Didn't think I would like this one, reading the plot but ended up loving it.


----------



## Gab

Just watched Evil Dead, not bad for a remake


----------



## Tom90

guvnor82 said:


> Just watched THE ICE MAN anyone who's read the book will feel quite letdown by the film.


I've just finished watching it, thought it was pretty awesome tbh.

Watched Movie 43 earlier too, creased me quite a few times! Especially the Batman and Robin speed dating scene :lol:


----------



## ASOC5

prestige pretty old but only just seen it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched pain and gain last night, pretty average, as already mentioned 6/10, got the great Gatsby,the Iceman, and the Driver all lined up


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ben_Dover said:


> Just watched Olympus has fallen... Fcuking awesome


Also got this lined up


----------



## stephen123

The iceman is brill film.Ray lolita as always.


----------



## benno_2010

raging bull was on at weekend - i expect most have seen it before but a good biopic if your into boxing or biographical films


----------



## Sc4mp0

Anybody watched Alan Partridge: Alpha Pappa yet?

Want to know if its worth going to watch or should I wait for the release.


----------



## jon-kent

Just finished watching pain & gain. Thought it was wicked actually ! Pictures of the real guys and the case at the end was a good touch


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

I'm watching the full movie of pain and gain now on YouTube.

It's ok so far. The rocks a fvcking unit, no ****

Edit: finished it, can't complain seeing as I've just watched it on YouTube but I'd give it 7/10.

Link:


----------



## benno_2010

Alpha papa was brilliant (although I am going to be biased as Alan partridge is great)


----------



## guvnor82

Sc4mp0 said:


> Anybody watched Alan Partridge: Alpha Pappa yet?
> 
> Want to know if its worth going to watch or should I wait for the release.


Misses watched it other night and it was brilliant.


----------



## Laurieloz

benno_2010 said:


> Alpha papa was brilliant (although I am going to be biased as Alan partridge is great)


Haven't seen it yet, but I want to.

I loved "I'm Alan Partridge" and bought the DVDs, but I thought "Knowing Me, Knowing You" was contrived and rather basic.


----------



## anabolik

What's the deal with the new Alan Partridge film then. From the trailer he doesn't look, act or even sound like the Alan I know and love from the 'I'm Alan Partridge' series.

Just looks like Steve Coogan in a wig?


----------



## ashmo

The Purge 4/10 pretty much pants


----------



## liam0810

Watched in the last few days

The conjuring - not as scary as I expected

Monsters university - decent, good kids film

Welcome to the punch - alright but more like a tv series than a film

Oblivion - sh1t. Just sh1t


----------



## benno_2010

anabolik said:


> What's the deal with the new Alan Partridge film then. From the trailer he doesn't look, act or even sound like the Alan I know and love from the 'I'm Alan Partridge' series.
> 
> Just looks like Steve Coogan in a wig?


i had that same view and was sceptical before i watched it but im glad i did watch it because its great - has the same partridge witticisms as partridge does and doesnt disappoint IMO


----------



## benno_2010

Laurieloz said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but I want to.
> 
> I loved "I'm Alan Partridge" and bought the DVDs, but I thought "Knowing Me, Knowing You" was contrived and rather basic.


you should watch it - i agree im alan partridge was better then knowing me knowing you


----------



## huckfead

Splice. What was created was well freaked. Like a woman with a severe case of PMS. She could shift and was ultra strong and a cute psycho.


----------



## itsme1

Pain and gain was good prob 7/10

But copy I watched wasn't great

Like someone said before so weird that it is actually a true story!

The conjuring was cool 8/10

If you like jumpy horrors

Taken 2 7/10

No where not as good as first one but well worth a watch.

I watched horrible bosses again the other day for got how funny that is in parts 8/10

I heard Olympus has fallen is meant to be amazing?!

Enemy of the state 8/10

But I like conspiracy theory stuff.

Anchorman, old school and step brothers

(Had a will Ferrell marathon lol) all 8.5/10


----------



## Jaff0

itsme1 said:


> I heard Olympus has fallen is meant to be amazing?!


Yeah, amazingly ordinary.

Enemy of the state is a decent film, and given that Snowdon chap, recently, perhaps not that foil hatted.


----------



## Lethagized

ASOC5 said:


> prestige pretty old but only just seen it


Saw this last night. Good A list celebrity line up including christian bale (who i never knew was british), michael caine and the new wolverine bloke Hugh Jackman. Good film overall with a nice twist at the end.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

the man of thai chi is a really good film if you like martial arts.

watched it last night.

fights scenes are awesome, good debut from Reeves.

Its a fast paced film, but to be honest, fvk the plot, its all about the martial arts sequences!


----------



## benno_2010

just watched pain and gain - not really sure what to make of it, not the worst but not the best


----------



## Ashcrapper

itsme1 said:


> Pain and gain was good prob 7/10
> 
> But copy I watched wasn't great
> 
> *Like someone said before so weird that it is actually a true story!*
> 
> The conjuring was cool 8/10
> 
> If you like jumpy horrors
> 
> Taken 2 7/10
> 
> No where not as good as first one but well worth a watch.
> 
> I watched horrible bosses again the other day for got how funny that is in parts 8/10
> 
> I heard Olympus has fallen is meant to be amazing?!
> 
> Enemy of the state 8/10
> 
> But I like conspiracy theory stuff.
> 
> Anchorman, old school and step brothers
> 
> (Had a will Ferrell marathon lol) all 8.5/10


not quite as true as you would like to think...

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2013/04/26/pain_gain_true_story_fact_and_fiction_in_the_new_movie_starring_mark_wahlberg.html


----------



## Wavelength

Just got back from seeing Alan Partridge: Alpha Papa.

Well worth it!


----------



## JonnyBoy81

The human centipede pt2. Settle down and watch it with your gf :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

JonnyBoy81 said:


> The human centipede pt2. Settle down and watch it with your gf :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Off key I know. Just watched jungle book with my grand- daughter. bloody awesome :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy

andyhuggins said:


> Off key I know. Just watched jungle book with my grand- daughter. bloody awesome :thumb:


Can't beat the classics....watched the lion king a few wks back, enjoyed it more now then when I was younger lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

anabolik said:


> What's the deal with the new Alan Partridge film then. From the trailer he doesn't look, act or even sound like the Alan I know and love from the 'I'm Alan Partridge' series.
> 
> *Just looks like Steve Coogan in a wig? *


Alan Patridge is Steve Coogan in a wig...


----------



## guvnor82

Watched the paper boy last night

(misses choice) probably the worst film iv ever seen. But on bright side her fancy man Mathew mcconeughy gets beaten and bum rapped. She wasn't happy..........


----------



## Bora

dark night rises is on sky movies now, awesome! GF was out all day so i had a batman saga :thumb:


----------



## Guest

The Iceman - 8/10 good watch


----------



## Adz

O Brother Where Art Thou - 7/10

George Clooney is very funny in it, enjoyable film for a lazy Sunday


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Any film where the mrs isn't constantly going "who's that?!" Or "Why are they doing that?!"


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ashcrapper said:


> Alan Patridge is Steve Coogan in a wig...


Good old Paul Calf please come back


----------



## jon-kent

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Any film where the mrs isn't constantly going "who's that?!" Or "Why are they doing that?!"


Fcuk me glad i aint the only one who gets that mate lol, i just say "how the fcuk would i know we'r both watching it for the 1st time ive never seen it before either" lol


----------



## Raw meat 1984

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk me glad i aint the only one who gets that mate lol, i just say "how the fcuk would i know we'r both watching it for the 1st time ive never seen it before either" lol


Hahahah..... Too true!


----------



## Heath

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk me glad i aint the only one who gets that mate lol, i just say "how the fcuk would i know we'r both watching it for the 1st time ive never seen it before either" lol


My ex did that, can add that to the other million reasons I dumped that twisted b!tch lol


----------



## Jaff0

Watched Pain and Gain - don't really know what my expectations were, but, well, meh.

5/10.


----------



## dirtymusket1

Redemption

Jason Statham

Worth a watch :thumb:


----------



## JS95

Watched the Truman show for the first time in ages today!


----------



## Maved

guvnor82 said:


> Watched the paper boy last night
> 
> (misses choice) probably the worst film iv ever seen. But on bright side her fancy man Mathew mcconeughy gets beaten and bum rapped. She wasn't happy..........


lmao !

ive been really enjoying some of the new horror movies released as of late

The evil dead

The conjuring

Definitely recommend both


----------



## Laurieloz

Robert De Niro...70 today!

Aguably the greatest living actor today.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Robert De Niro...70 today!
> View attachment 133461
> View attachment 133462
> View attachment 133463
> 
> 
> Aguably the greatest living actor today.


great actor but like Jack Nicholson pretty much plays himself in most films


----------



## hackskii

Laurieloz said:


> Robert De Niro...70 today!
> View attachment 133461
> View attachment 133462
> View attachment 133463
> 
> 
> Aguably the greatest living actor today.


I think it was cape fear or something like that where he was totally awesome as a bad guy, he was ripped too.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> great actor but like Jack Nicholson pretty much plays himself in most films


Nicholson yes. Very much. But De Niro is an extremely versatile actor, an immense array of characters and personalities.

True, he is rather typecast for gangster roles but that's Scorcese's influence.


----------



## Jaff0

Laurieloz said:


> Nicholson yes. Very much. But De Niro is an extremely versatile actor, an immense array of characters and personalities.
> 
> True, he is rather typecast for gangster roles but that's Scorcese's influence.


I think a lot of the big names (Nicholson, De Niro, Pacino) are probably capable of a wide gamut of roles and characters - that you tend to see some semblance of them, though, in most roles, is fair point. But then, when producers get somebody like that on board, they want De Niro, or Pacino, or Nicholson.

True enough, De Niro, if you look back, has played a variety of different types of roles, and played them well - he was in some supernatural thing with Sigourney Weaver, not long back, and it wasn't completely more of the same. To a certain degree, maybe slightly less, true of Pacino or Nicholson.

But there are some actors, not pure journeymen / character actors, that do seem to manage that whole blank canvas - to a certain degree, Bale has managed it over the years, although in latter times, seems to be kinda predictable. You could say similar about Edward Norton, too. But over time, decent actors do tend to become very much them in the role, rather than the role be them.

Hanks, on the other hand, doesn't always have such a definite persona. I'm sure there are others.

I guess the thing is, you get a big name for a film, you want a certain formula from that.


----------



## JANIKvonD

wee man. very good


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Nicholson yes. Very much. But De Niro is an extremely versatile actor, an immense array of characters and personalities.
> 
> True, *he is rather typecast for gangster roles* but that's Scorcese's influence.


will certainly agree with that. I still maintain that you see a lot of himself on screen though


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> will certainly agree with that. I still maintain that you see a lot of himself on screen though


I think @Jaff0 put this perfectly above. But I do encourage you to look a little deeper into De Niro's output, mate. You will be pleasantly anazed at the vast scope of his acting. Again, easily my all-time favourite actor.

* No nitpicking here, Ash, but you don't need to highlight posts all the time...we are all aware of what we have written. No offence but...


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> I think @Jaff0 put this perfectly above. But I do encourage you to look a little deeper into De Niro's output, mate. You will be pleasantly anazed at the vast scope of his acting. Again, easily my all-time favourite actor.
> 
> ** No nitpicking here, Ash, but you don't need to highlight posts all the time...we are all aware of what we have written. No offence but...*


what the **** are you on about? :confused1:


----------



## umadbrah

probably said 1000 times but pain and gain, dont expect anything spectacular but it is a good movie


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> what the **** are you on about? :confused1:


What's the matter now? :huh:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> What's the matter now? :huh:


nothing is the matter. I was merely asking what you are going on about. by highlighting the part of your post that I was specifically replying to I thought I made that quite clear.


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> nothing is the matter. I was merely asking what you are going on about. by highlighting the part of your post that I was specifically replying to I thought I made that quite clear.


He's aware of what he's written mate !

:whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> He's aware of what he's written mate !
> 
> :whistling:


oh I know that mate, he made that perfectly clear in his post. not sure being aware of what one has written has to do with knowing which part of a post which makes several points that someone is replying to has to do with it though.


----------



## Guest

De Niro, Al Pacino, Denzel Washington my 3 all time fav actors.

Rarely see a bad film out of any of them


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dave said:


> De Niro, Al Pacino, Denzel Washington my 3 all time fav actors.
> 
> Rarely see a bad film out of any of them


Denzel Washington is brilliant


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> oh I know that mate, he made that perfectly clear in his post. not sure being aware of what one has written has to do with knowing which part of a post which makes several points that someone is replying to has to do with it though.


I can't see why you are so upset? Stay cool:cool2:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> oh I know that mate, he made that perfectly clear in his post. not sure being aware of what one has written has to do with knowing which part of a post which makes several points that someone is replying to has to do with it though.


You dont have to quote me Ash i know your talking to mate...........what are you on about ? Are you talking to me ? :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> Denzel Washington is brilliant


Denzel Washington is brilliant.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> I can't see why you are so upset? Stay cool:cool2:


who is upset? seriously mate, you are a really odd person



jon-kent said:


> You dont have to quote me Ash i know your talking to mate...........what are you on about ? Are you talking to me ? :confused1:


dont you go ****ing quote me you bastard. I know what was said here and believe me, I'm upset about it


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Denzel Washington is brilliant.


no he isn't


----------



## Laurieloz

jon-kent said:


> You dont have to quote me Ash i know your talking to mate...........what are you on about ? Are you talking to me ? :confused1:


Ha! Very quick.


----------



## Wavelength

jon-kent said:


> Are you talking to me ? :confused1:


I don't see anyone else here, so he must be talking to you.

:rolleye:


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> Denzel Washington is brilliant





Laurieloz said:


> Denzel Washington is brilliant.


Denzel Washington is brilliant


----------



## 1010AD

Monsters Inc 2 promised to take my liked the first one but thought this one wouldn't be much cop but i was wrong. Totally enjoyed the well worth the watch for the kids and us big kids 

Lot better than Despicable Me 2 that was ok. Next one to go and see will be Planes coz Cars was classic.


----------



## Ashcrapper

1010AD said:


> Monsters Inc 2 promised to take my liked the first one but thought this one wouldn't be much cop but i was wrong. Totally enjoyed the well worth the watch for the kids and us big kids
> 
> Lot better than Despicable Me 2 that was ok. Next one to go and see will be Planes coz Cars was classic.


have you been drinking?


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> no he isn't


Yes he is!

I don't like seeing you upset.

Oi you! I'm not fvuckin' ODD!!

Now I'm upset.

Jon's not upset. He's cool.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Yes he is!
> 
> I don't like seeing you upset.
> 
> *Oi you! I'm not fvuckin' ODD!!*
> 
> Now I'm upset.
> 
> Jon's not upset. He's cool.


yes you are


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> yes you are


No I'm not.


----------



## zack amin

Just got taken of the plane to Spain all passengers delayed oil leak, get ready for a fewe hours in John Lennon airport, laurieloz you are a bit weird, denzel Washington is brilliant, hi Jon


----------



## Ashcrapper

zack amin said:


> Just got taken of the plane to Spain all passengers delayed oil leak, get ready for a fewe hours in John Lennon airport, *laurieloz you are a bit weird*, denzel Washington is brilliant, hi Jon


he is isn't he


----------



## jon-kent

Paz1982 said:


> Denzel Washington is brilliant


I loved him in Blade :whistling:


----------



## Paz1982

jon-kent said:


> I loved him in Blade :whistling:


I thought he was better in Beverly hills cop


----------



## zack amin

Ashcrapper said:


> he is isn't he


Brilliant


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> I loved him in Blade :whistling:


good job you quoted him then, I thought you was replying to me at first


----------



## jon-kent

Laurieloz said:


> Yes he is!
> 
> I don't like seeing you upset.
> 
> Oi you! I'm not fvuckin' ODD!!
> 
> Now I'm upset.
> 
> *Jon's not upset. He's cool.*


Mate im so cool wolves wear t shirts with me on them !


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> good job you quoted him then, I thought you was replying to me at first


whos 'him'... the cats father :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Mate im so cool wolves wear t shirts with me on them !


please don't highlight what he said. he's aware of what he was posted, no offence


----------



## Laurieloz

jon-kent said:


> Mate im so cool wolves wear t shirts with me on them !


You're a Wolves fan?


----------



## jon-kent

Paz1982 said:


> I thought he was better in Beverly hills cop


Wrong guy mate ! The guy your thinking of was in pulp fiction with john travolta !


----------



## jon-kent

Laurieloz said:


> You're a Wolves fan?


Who me ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Wrong guy mate ! The guy your thinking of was in pulp fiction with john travolta !


sounds to me like he thinks they all look the same Jon. deary me


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> please don't highlight what he said. he's aware of what he was posted, no offence


Ooh tetchy. Boot's on the other foot now, isn't it?!


----------



## Laurieloz

jon-kent said:


> Who me ?


A play on words, Jon. We're all at it tonight!


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds to me like he thinks they all look the same Jon. deary me


I did think that mate ! I bet he watches dJango unchained in reverse so it has a happy ending :lol:


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds to me like he thinks they all look the same Jon. deary me


They do the inbred cnuts


----------



## jon-kent

Laurieloz said:


> A play on words, Jon. We're all at it tonight!


What words mate ???


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Ooh tetchy. Boot's on the other foot now, isn't it?!


what's your problem? why you upset?


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> What words mate ???


The play


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> The play


On words ?


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> what's your problem? why you upset?


Who me ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Who me ?


no not you Jon, him


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> no not you Jon, him


Breda ?


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> no not you Jon, him


Who me? You didnt highlight its caused confusion


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Who me? You didnt highlight its caused confusion


Seen any good films lately mate ?


----------



## Laurieloz

@Ashcrapper I've been puling your leg, mate.

I know you love to get your teeth into a disagreement situation. No harm meant.

Confusion session terminated. Shall we move on....? 

@jon-kent The 'play on words' was just because you said wolves have your face on their t shirts. So then I said...you support Wolves then?....I know what you meant. My humour is sh¡te!


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Seen any good films lately mate ?


Seen quite a few Denzel was brilliant in them


----------



## barndoor5

Watched Only God Forgives over the weekend. I honestly don't know whether I enjoyed it or not.

Can't stop thinking about it though, maybe that's a good thing? :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Breda ?


no sorry



Breda said:


> Who me? You didnt highlight its caused confusion


if there was some way to let people know what you replied to it would make things much clearer


----------



## Laurieloz

Robert De Niro is brilliant.....


----------



## jon-kent

Laurieloz said:


> @Ashcrapper I've been puling your leg, mate.
> 
> I know you love to get your teeth into a disagreement situation. No harm meant.
> 
> Confusion session terminated. Shall we move on....?
> 
> @jon-kent The 'play on words' was just because you said wolves have your face on their t shirts. So then I said...you support Wolves then?....I know what you meant. My humour is sh¡te!


Yeah i knew what you meant mate i was pulling your pi?ser


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> @Ashcrapper *I've been puling your leg, mate*.
> 
> I know you love to get your teeth into a disagreement situation. No harm meant.
> 
> Confusion session terminated. *Shall we move on*....?
> 
> @jon-kent The 'play on words' was just because you said wolves have your face on their t shirts. So then I said...you support Wolves then?....I know what you meant. My humour is sh¡te!


oh right, I get you now. so it wasnt some nonsense that backfired and made you look a bit stupid? sorry mate, misunderstanding. anyway its all in the past, lets move on like the second part of your post I highlighted says.


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> if there was some way to let people know what you replied to it would make things much clearer


I know. They should really make this place more user friendly like a quote function and a facility to bold part of a statement if referencing a particular point


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Seen quite a few Denzel was brilliant in them


Saw him the other night in a play about wolves ! Magical performance mate


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> no not you Jon, him


me ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Saw him the other night in a play about wolves ! Magical performance mate


oh dances with wolves? wonderful play


----------



## Ashcrapper

Paz1982 said:


> me ?


sorry, yes you. not him

edit: actually no wasnt you. sorry again


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Saw him the other night in a play about wolves ! Magical performance mate


Was it called on words?


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> oh right, I get you now. so it wasnt some nonsense that backfired and made you look a bit stupid? sorry mate, misunderstanding. anyway its all in the past, lets move on like the second part of your post I highlighted says.


Quoted,highlighted and now colour co-ordinated ! His keyboard will be in bits on the floor !!


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> Was it called on words?


Thats the one mate ! Breathtaking !


----------



## Mr_Morocco

:no:


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> oh dances with wolves? wonderful play


No mate it was called 'on words' Breda has seen it !


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> :no:


Who mate ?


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> sorry, yes you. not him
> 
> edit: actually no wasnt you. sorry again


its you getting him all riled up :lol:


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Thats the one mate ! Breathtaking !


He stole the show in that film gave an outstanding performance


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> No mate it was called 'on words' Breda has seen it !


oh I've no idea what you mean then. sounds good though


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> He stole the show in that film gave an outstanding performance


who did?


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> He stole the show in that film gave an outstanding performance


Of course mate he hasnt done a bad film since men in black !


----------



## Breda

jon-kent said:


> Of course mate he hasnt done a bad film since men in black !


I loved his performance in roots it was captivating


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> who did?


Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Ashcrapper

Breda said:


> Samuel L Jackson


oh love Samuel L Jackson, he was great in Robin Hood prince of thieves


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> oh love Samuel L Jackson, he was great in Robin Hood prince of thieves


Wasnt that a fox ???


----------



## Breda

Ashcrapper said:


> oh love Samuel L Jackson, he was great in Robin Hood prince of thieves


That was some of his best work but keenan and Kel is where it all started. Such talent


----------



## Paz1982

Breda said:


> That was some of his best work but keenan and Kel is where it all started. Such talent


Friday was the breakthrough for me tbh


----------



## jon-kent

Breda said:


> That was some of his best work but keenan and Kel is where it all started. Such talent


Loved keenan and kel, the butler used to crack me up


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Wasnt that a fox ???


no you are thinking of Back to the future


----------



## Breda

Paz1982 said:


> Friday was the breakthrough for me tbh


Martin Lawrence was great in rush hour too


----------



## zack amin

Anyone catch him in his singing career in the Jackson 5 , brilliant, glad he mmoved into acting tho he was awesome in blood and bone


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> no you are thinking of Back to the future


Black to the future ??


----------



## Paz1982

zack amin said:


> Anyone catch him in his singing career in the Jackson 5 , brilliant, glad he mmoved into acting tho he was awesome in blood and bone


is that him who ended up white ?


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> Black to the future ??


----------



## zack amin

Paz1982 said:


> is that him who ended up white ?


No mate don't be silly that was Michael Jackson he's white.

On a side note we should all take a moment to think about denzels amazing attitude towards apartheid and the many years he spent in jail, thoughts are with you, mother Africa is behind you xx


----------



## Laurieloz

hackskii said:


> I think it was cape fear or something like that where he was totally awesome as a bad guy, he was ripped too.


Yes. Cape Fear. And he was almost 50 then. There's hope for the rest of us then!


----------



## Gab

Watched The Factory last night about a serial killer, John Cusack starred, surprisingly a good film. 8/10


----------



## SCOOT123

olympus has fallen - TOP NOTCH!


----------



## hackskii

Laurieloz said:


> Yes. Cape Fear. And he was almost 50 then. There's hope for the rest of us then!


Yes, he was 48 and looked damn good.


----------



## a.notherguy

the amazing burt wonderstone,

brilliant movie!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

SCOOT123 said:


> olympus has fallen - TOP NOTCH!


unexpected but it was brilliant

the conjuring - sh1te

kick ass 2 - brilliant


----------



## Mr_Morocco

a.notherguy said:


> the amazing burt wonderstone,
> 
> brilliant movie!


are you being serious pmsl, thats the worst film so far this year also got panned by critics


----------



## a.notherguy

Mr_Morocco said:


> are you being serious pmsl, thats the worst film so far this year also got panned by critics


i thought it was brilliant mate.

me and the missus watched it. its funny, didnt require alot of thought and was all in all a very pleasent movie. made a nice change


----------



## guvnor82

A place beyond the pines 1/10 fcuking terrible film and stupidly long.


----------



## 1010AD

Mr_Morocco said:


> are you being serious pmsl, thats the worst film so far this year also got panned by critics


This is the exact point i made to a work mate when i said i was taking my lad to see monsters Inc 2. He said he was giving it a miss coz he read a bad review but i said this is why i never read or listen to anyone to decide if I'll see a movie or not. What a film critic likes may be different to what like


----------



## Mr_Morocco

1010AD said:


> This is the exact point i made to a work mate when i said i was taking my lad to see monsters Inc 2. He said he was giving it a miss coz he read a bad review but i said this is why i never read or listen to anyone to decide if I'll see a movie or not. What a film critic likes may be different to what like


Aye i watched it myself anyway, but it was a load of sh1te imo


----------



## SCOOT123

Mr_Morocco said:


> unexpected but it was brilliant


Mate i thought the same thing - i was expecting the biggest pile of heap!


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Only god forgives = shyyyyyyyyte pointless movie


----------



## benn25

Watched Wild Bill last night. Pretty good. Wasnt expecting much and thought id fall asleep watching it at 1 in the morning. Up till the end. Pleasantly surprised.



guvnor82 said:


> A place beyond the pines 1/10 fcuking terrible film and stupidly long.


Really?! Thought that was a top film myself. One of the best ive watched this year.


----------



## Gab

Watched Flight last night, thoroughly enjoyed it, good film.


----------



## latblaster

Just got hold of Dexter 7...can't say I'm too impressed so far, the acting seems a bit tired somehow.


----------



## terryhogan

Been watching the americans. Raced through 7 eps so far. Gonna take a break though, all the boys love mandy lane is next on my movie list.

This last few weeks ive been introducing my 12 year old and 8 year old kids to some classics. Running man, Predator, Cliffhanger, Commando, Rambo, etc. Oh and stop or my mom will shoot... :|


----------



## Ashcrapper

terryhogan said:


> Been watching the americans. Raced through 7 eps so far. Gonna take a break though, all the boys love mandy lane is next on my movie list.
> 
> This last few weeks ive been introducing my 12 year old and 8 year old kids to some classics. Running man, Predator, Cliffhanger, Commando, Rambo, etc. Oh and stop or my mom will shoot... :|


dont forget evil dead


----------



## jon-kent

Ashcrapper said:


> dont forget evil dead


And i spit on your grave !


----------



## Ashcrapper

jon-kent said:


> And i spit on your grave !


bit harsh, was only recommending a film :sad:


----------



## Silvaback

End of watch


----------



## guvnor82

Just watched new star trek found it quite boring


----------



## James s

There Will Be Blood


----------



## LittleChris

Elysium. Rated it highly.


----------



## romper stomper

a Japanese Yakuza film (with subs)

Ichi - the killer - a strange film but well worth watching some awesome torture scenes made me wince


----------



## terryhogan

romper stomper said:


> a Japanese Yakuza film (with subs)
> 
> Ichi - the killer - a strange film but well worth watching some awesome torture scenes made me wince


The directors boss, he's a loon!


----------



## terryhogan

Ashcrapper said:


> dont forget evil dead


That was weeks ago


----------



## blackfairie

I recently watched "Now You See Me" and absolutely loved it


----------



## Mr_Morocco

The Counselor looks like its going to be sick. Ridley Scott and the writer of No Country For Old Men. Its got Javier Bardem in it so its going to be sick


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> The Counselor looks like its going to be sick. Ridley Scott and the writer of No Country For Old Men. Its got Javier Bardem in it so its going to be sick


Sick bruv !!


----------



## Ashcrapper

terryhogan said:


> That was weeks ago


which one though....



blackfairie said:


> I recently watched "Now You See Me" and absolutely loved it


mate saw this ages back and said it was fantastic, got it lined up next week


----------



## JonnyBoy81

oh goody just got this off yify, looking forward to watching tonight, looks good!! sat night, sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## terryhogan

blackfairie said:


> I recently watched "Now You See Me" and absolutely loved it


I thought it was the worst film I've ever seen....


----------



## Goosh

Pain & Gain. I expected a laugh out loud slapstick comedy. Boy was I wrong! Quality film.


----------



## Gab

End of Watch, brilliant film, really enjoyed it. 9/10


----------



## benn25

blackfairie said:


> I recently watched "Now You See Me" and absolutely loved it


did you catch the 7 of diamonds at the start?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Hamster said:


> Defiantly not Zero Dark Thirty. What a crock of boring sh1t. We had to turn it off after 20minutes


what was you expecting? the A team? brilliant film


----------



## sy76uk

A few I watched recently

we are the millers= good for brownie points with the mrs

Pain and gain= brilliant, watched it twice

Star trek= watchable

Seasoning house= sick, not in a "yeah brav" good way.

Oblivion= ok, bit boring

Lined up next

RIPD

reluctant fundamentalist

frozen ground

now you see me


----------



## Chris F

JonnyBoy81 said:


> The human centipede pt2. Settle down and watch it with your gf :whistling:


I wouldn't watch part one let alone pt2  it looks horrific.


----------



## SickCurrent

Watched a fcukn mind blowingly awesome film last night peeps - This is truly a masterpiece! srs

"The Place Beyond the Pines"

2012 Film

7.5/10-IMDb

82%-Rotten Tomatoes

The Place Beyond the Pines is a 2013 American crime drama film directed by Derek Cianfrance, written by Cianfrance, Ben Coccio, and Darius Marder. It stars Ryan Gosling, Bradley Cooper, Eva Mendes, and Ray Liotta. Wikipedia


----------



## flecks

Oblivion...Great film


----------



## Glais

Contraband, with mark walhberg and kate bekinsale, kind of like gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

SickCurrent said:


> Watched a fcukn mind blowingly awesome film last night peeps - This is truly a masterpiece! srs
> 
> "The Place Beyond the Pines"
> 
> 2012 Film
> 
> 7.5/10-IMDb
> 
> 82%-Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> The Place Beyond the Pines is a 2013 American crime drama film directed by Derek Cianfrance, written by Cianfrance, Ben Coccio, and Darius Marder. It stars Ryan Gosling, Bradley Cooper, Eva Mendes, and Ray Liotta. Wikipedia


Agree very good film, the mrs loves Ryan Gosling, and without giving anything away, we was both a little shocked (if you know what i mean)


----------



## G-man99

Gab said:


> Watched Flight last night, thoroughly enjoyed it, good film.


Also watched it last night in work, was pretty good


----------



## sunn

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Agree very good film, the mrs loves Ryan Gosling, and without giving anything away, we was both a little shocked (if you know what i mean)


Hi mate is a gangster film what's the plot?


----------



## Tom90

sunn said:


> Hi mate is a gangster film what's the plot?


You might be thinking of Gangster Squad that he stars in, that's actually a really good film. Emma Stone too....... HNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!

How Place Beyond The Pines got a 7.5/10 on IMDB is beyond me, it was sh!t.


----------



## Heath

Watched Bullet 2 the head last night.

Decent old school action film with Stallone.

7/10


----------



## sy76uk

Watching the frozen ground. Serial killer film with Nick Cage. True story and very good.


----------



## guvnor82

Compliance....... I brilliant film true story and quite funny.


----------



## Ashcrapper

watched the new Star Trek and Now you see me today. Enjoyed both


----------



## ashmo

The Conjuring 8/10 pretty fukked up like an old school paranormal activity


----------



## JonnyBoy81

now you see me was entertaining.

a place beyond the pines was a huge let down. fking gosling is the worst actor ive seen in a long time who gets hyped up. he was pish in only god forgives too, another shyte fking film which got too much hype.

got new star trek sitting there to watch.


----------



## dt36

Saw on oldie yesterday called Tyranasour. Low budget British film, but dark and gritty. I got this after reading a review on Paddy Consadine, after being impressed by his role in Dead Man's Shoes.


----------



## jon-kent

Finally got round to watching Lawless last night, thought it was alright nothing brilliant !


----------



## JonnyBoy81

dt36 said:


> Saw on oldie yesterday called Tyranasour. Low budget British film, but dark and gritty. I got this after reading a review on Paddy Consadine, after being impressed by his role in Dead Man's Shoes.


awesome film mate. Peter Mullan is brilliant, so is paddy and olivia colman .

quite a hard hitting film i thought.


----------



## Lethagized




----------



## b0t13

Offender is an awesome film!


----------



## JonnyBoy81

offender was quality. Ill Manors was awesome as well.


----------



## terryhogan

guvnor82 said:


> Compliance....... I brilliant film true story and quite funny.


Some sick **** that. Quite disturbing that it actually happened.


----------



## terryhogan

ashmo said:


> The Conjuring 8/10 pretty fukked up like an old school paranormal activity


Thought only god forgives was a tie with now you see me for worst film ever. It was awfull, all gosling did was walk round with a scowl


----------



## flinty90

Watched jack reacher last night. Wasnt too bad for a time passer..


----------



## cudsyaj

The Intouchables - Flipping brilliant film... French, subbed, about a quadriplegic and his assistant.

Sounds lame but I loved it, real feel good film with funny LOL bits.


----------



## james_benjamin

I watched shooter with Mark Wahlberg its a brilliant film


----------



## aman_21

star trek into darkness, excellent


----------



## romper stomper

REC a Spanish film - very good indeed - watch it with your girl and she will be clinging onto you


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

aman_21 said:


> star trek into darkness, excellent


I'm a big star trek fan, but this film just did not do it for me, i fell asleep near the end, can't be bothered to watch it again to see what happens


----------



## Taffy70

Dark skies I loved that film


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

terryhogan said:


> Some sick **** that. Quite disturbing that it actually happened.


I think she sued Mc Donalds for $1 million


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Gonna give The Dyatlov pass incident ago tonight.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2401175/Dyatlov-Pass-Indicent-slaughtered-hikers-Siberias-Death-Mountain-1959.html


----------



## Mark76

Taken 1 and 2

Dead man running

Dead mans shoes

Law abiding citizen


----------



## ki3rz

Mark76 said:


> Taken 1 and 2
> 
> Dead man running
> 
> Dead mans shoes
> 
> Law abiding citizen


Law abiding citizen is one of my favorite films. It's class.


----------



## Mark76

ki3rz said:


> Law abiding citizen is one of my favorite films. It's class.


Watching it as we speak


----------



## Lethagized

Law abiding citizen is good. His other film 'machine gun preacher' is a load of turd


----------



## Tom90

Watched a film called Hunger, yesterday.

It's about IRA prisoners trying to gain recognition as a political party, what they went through as well.

Michael Fassbender (Magneto in X Men First Class) is the main character, well worth a watch.


----------



## Guest

The Last Samurai - Just caught it again on sky demand. Brilliant film! 9/10


----------



## jon-kent

Dave said:


> The Last Samurai - Just caught it again on sky demand. Brilliant film! 9/10


Prob my favourite film mate ! Re bought it today on blu ray funnily enough lol


----------



## tamara

Who's seen only god forgives? I really wanna watch it


----------



## Guest

Now You See Me - 6/10 wasnt that impressed tbh, 2 hours long, but it felt like an eternity. Long winded with and the story wasnt upto much either..


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dave said:


> Now You See Me - 6/10 wasnt that impressed tbh, 2 hours long, but it felt like an eternity. Long winded with and the story wasnt upto much either..


I thought it was decent mate, was abit long though

We're The Millars - Funny movie me and the missus both enjoyed it


----------



## hackskii

I liked now you see me, liked pain and gain, but talk about bumbling, and based on a true story.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Now you see me was a big let down for me, i was hoping for a lot more, i do think films were better back in the day


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Now you see me was a big let down for me, i was hoping for a lot more, i do think films were better back in the day


what was you hoping to get from it Kenneth? what did Woody Harrelson do for example that let you down? tell us more, I would really like to hear your views on this


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ashcrapper said:


> what was you hoping to get from it Kenneth? what did Woody Harrelson do for example that let you down? tell us more, I would really like to hear your views on this


Woody was ok Ash, it was Mr Caine who let me down, he would never have got caught with his trousers down like that in his pomp


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Woody was ok Ash, it was Mr Caine who let me down, he would never have got caught with his trousers down like that in his pomp


a very astute observation there Kenneth and one I wholeheartedly endorse


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Cheers Ash, i thought a man of your impeccable good taste would grasp my predicament, i built myself up for a visual feast of excitement and titillation, only to be let down by Sir Michael of Caine, when i first heard he was to be involved in the movie, i went straight round to Asda, and stocked up on chips and dip, to say i was let down is an under statement.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Cheers Ash, i thought a man of your impeccable good taste would grasp my predicament, i built myself up for a visual feast of excitement and titillation, only to be let down by Sir Michael of Caine, when i first heard he was to be involved in the movie, i went straight round to Asda, and stocked up on chips and dip, to say i was let down is an under statement.


nightmare isn't it. in this day and age you would think these hollywood stars would show some more responsibility for the man on the street


----------



## MrLulz

Watch a film at home most days, but recently saw Elysium at the cinema and really liked it - not seen much decent sci-fi recently, but this was a good one. Same director as District 9 - similar themes.


----------



## MrLulz

romper stomper said:


> REC a Spanish film - very good indeed - watch it with your girl and she will be clinging onto you


Very good film aye. The second one is good too - it's set immediately following the first film.

The third one is ****e though - unlike the first two it's not 'found footage'. Total change in genre - it's a horror comedy rather than a straight up horror (doesn't work though).


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

MrLulz said:


> Watch a film at home most days, but recently saw Elysium at the cinema and really liked it - not seen much decent sci-fi recently, but this was a good one. Same director as District 9 - similar themes.


Once again i have built myself up for this one, should i stock up on chips and dip?, i could not bare to be let down yet again, i am close to the edge as it is, it would only take a slight nudge, and i'm over


----------



## MrLulz

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Once again i have built myself up for this one, should i stock up on chips and dip?, i could not bare to be let down yet again, i am close to the edge as it is, it would only take a slight nudge, and i'm over


It's very good. Decent cast - Matt Damon and and Jodie Foster, and the male lead from District 9 is in it, playing a bad-ass mercenary type character.


----------



## IronMaiden

Gab said:


> End of Watch, brilliant film, really enjoyed it. 9/10


Wicked film man


----------



## IronMaiden

The conjuring - really enjoyed it

Scary movie 5 - terrible

Dark skies - not bad

Mama - no no no

Fast and furious 6 - please no


----------



## Jaff0

Killing Them Softly - a generous 6/10 - I wanted to like it, but it seemed ponderous and I felt like I was always waiting for some great bits that didn't materialise. Wasn't convinced with Pitt in that role - although I think he's well capable of being convincing in that role. In some ways, reminded me of Tarantino's Jackie Brown.

Next on my list: In The Loop, Dead Man Down and Seven Psychopaths.


----------



## IronMaiden

Jaff0 said:


> Next on my list: In The Loop, Dead Man Down and Seven Psychopaths.


Seven psychopaths is excellent. I loved it.


----------



## benn25

Just watched 'The Purge'. All I can say is the son is a ****ing dickhead! So annoyed about a movie I had high hopes for. Shocking film.


----------



## IronMaiden

benn25 said:


> Just watched 'The Purge'. All I can say is the son is a ****ing dickhead! So annoyed about a movie I had high hopes for. Shocking film.


Haha. Completely agree.. Was a let down. But nice masks anyway


----------



## hackskii

But is it worth watching?


----------



## Jaff0

flinty90 said:


> Watched jack reacher last night. Wasnt too bad for a time passer..


I thought it was ok, too. Wasn't sure about Cruise as Reacher, but it was a decent enough film, and he was decent enough as Reacher.


----------



## Jaff0

Jaff0 said:


> Killing Them Softly - a generous 6/10 - I wanted to like it, but it seemed ponderous and I felt like I was always waiting for some great bits that didn't materialise. Wasn't convinced with Pitt in that role - although I think he's well capable of being convincing in that role. In some ways, reminded me of Tarantino's Jackie Brown.
> 
> Next on my list: In The Loop, Dead Man Down and Seven Psychopaths.


Started watching Dead Man Down but couldn't get into it - does it improve as it goes on?

Watched In The Loop - it was truly excellent, Tucker vs Soprano (kind of) Daleks and Cybermen should be a breeze then.

Watched Wasteland a few nights ago, that was a decent enough film, too.


----------



## IronMaiden

Breaking bad... If u ain't seen them. Watch them! Final episodes also coming up. Love them


----------



## liam0810

IronMaiden said:


> Breaking bad... If u ain't seen them. Watch them! Final episodes also coming up. Love them


Just starting the 4th series but can't get them onto my IPhone! I'm a technophobe so its probably something simple but its getting right on my t1ts. It's what gets me through my morning cardio


----------



## Bora

just watched Brawler on netflix last night its good film, about MMA, check it out


----------



## IronMaiden

liam0810 said:


> Just starting the 4th series but can't get them onto my IPhone! I'm a technophobe so its probably something simple but its getting right on my t1ts. It's what gets me through my morning cardio


What's the reason you can't get them on the iPhone ?

If its because of converting the files then just download an app called 'MoliPlayer'. There's a free version. You don't need to convert the files.

You can then just import movie files into the app of any file type. You don't even need to connect your phone to pc you can do it over the net. No need for converting


----------



## jon-kent

Pandorum - watched it last night, pretty good and is a sci fi Aliens type of film


----------



## liam0810

IronMaiden said:


> What's the reason you can't get them on the iPhone ?
> 
> If its because of converting the files then just download an app called 'MoliPlayer'. There's a free version. You don't need to convert the files.
> 
> You can then just import movie files into the app of any file type. You don't even need to connect your phone to pc you can do it over the net. No need for converting


cheers buddy i'll give that a go


----------



## romper stomper

a Brilliant french movie SWITCHBLADE ROMANCE - 2003 very good indeed - will have you on the edge of your seat !!


----------



## dunken

Do you guys use xbmc to watch new movies or via torrents ?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

World war Z 6/10 maybe 7, but not as good as i was expecting


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

R.I.P.D an ok watch nothing more 6/10


----------



## MiXiN

Although I've seen this before, I'm watching it a 2nd time.

It's called "Shifty" and is on BBC2 right now.

Hands down beats all the Jason Statham crap that's been aired week after week recently.


----------



## IronMaiden

Saw world War Z last night. It's ok. Very typical


----------



## guvnor82

Another one here for world war z was ok first half of film seemed decent but second half looked like it was shot on budget and more like an itv drama.


----------



## jon-kent

World war Z - Thought it was good ! Pretty action packed all the way through.

Riddick - Fcuking terrible ! At the end i still didnt really know what it was about lol. 1st 1 is still the best.

Special mention to a old favourite of mine that i rewatched the other day, 'The Twilight Samurai' - Awesome film but only if you like Samurai stuff really so most people wont like it as not much really happens lol, but its a great film !


----------



## BOSS

Cannibal Holocaust......


----------



## ashmo

The World's End 5/10 Not as funny as Hot Fuzz or Shaun of the Dead :/

Kick Ass 2 6/10


----------



## MiXiN

Just watched 'United 93' on ITV1. A 2006 film about the hijacking of the planes on 9/11.

What a film.

Really gripping, and had me on the edge of my settee.

Glad I've not been into watching films or going to cinema for most of my life, as I'm now getting to watch some decent stuff on Tv when Terrestrial Tv is normally crap.


----------



## Gym Bunny

If you've read the book World War Z will be a terrible disappointment. If you haven't the last 3rd of the film is pretty good. A clever idea. But most of the action before that is just unbelievable...Think it went downhill from the we're in America, and I was thinking....hmmm that really looks like Glasgow City Centre...oh wait, it is!

Watched the remake of Fright Night, pretty good. Some nice scary bits and Colin Farrell makes a surprisingly good vampire.

Red 2 was fun, but not as good as the first one.


----------



## flecks

I enjoyed that film when I first saw it, bit of a tear jerker if I remember at the end!



MiXiN said:


> Just watched 'United 93' on ITV1. A 2006 film about the hijacking of the planes on 9/11.
> 
> What a film.
> 
> Really gripping, and had me on the edge of my settee.
> 
> Glad I've not been into watching films or going to cinema for most of my life, as I'm now getting to watch some decent stuff on Tv when Terrestrial Tv is normally crap.


----------



## MiXiN

flecks said:


> I enjoyed that film when I first saw it, bit of a tear jerker if I remember at the end!


Yeah, big time mate.

Heart was racing, particularly at the last 5 min's.

I'm normally the first person to say, "it's only a film to my Mrs, don't take it seriously", but I was well and truly into this.

It's like I was involved in the thick of it.

Gets a 91% rating on RottenTomatoes too, and when it's rated highly on there I've found them to be well worth watching.

Great film!


----------



## Tom90

World War Z - 5/10, probably seen too many zombie films but it was nothing exciting

Kick Ass 2 - 8/10, had me in stitches a few times

Flight - 6/10, not a bad film, wasn't good enough to give 100% attention


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Pirahnaconda. 8/10......

1/10. :lol:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

i aint reading no 330 pages

but bought the new star trek

dogs boll*cks -- especially when you watch it in my cinema room lol

8ft screen and hd

humour and action - and snippits from all the old trekky movies - very clever

roll on star trek 3

i nearly ****ed my self laughing when scotty said to jim kirk --- and what do you want mr james perfect hair

writer needs a medal - or just simon pegs input

brilliant

cant beat british sense of humour


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

This is the end...................what the fcuk did i just watch, maybe i'm getting to old, but my god this was $hite, 3/10


----------



## Guest

Riddick - 3/10 thought it was a bit sh*t tbh, pretty much a carbon copy of the 1st one story wise but alot less impressive.


----------



## Sub-Zero

2 Guns was a good watch.


----------



## Wavelength

Dave said:


> Riddick - 3/10 thought it was a bit sh*t tbh, pretty much a carbon copy of the 1st one story wise but alot less impressive.


Watching the trailer it's really really difficult to see exactly where they are different.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Battle los Angeles was pretty good, was on tv last night. Also watched World War Z, that was decent too. Hard to find some good movies these days.


----------



## ar4i

Just watched Django Unchained... good film, 9/10


----------



## IronMaiden

Insidious 2 - it's ok. Preferred 1 but had some answered in this one.


----------



## Gab

Watched Iron Man 3 last night, didn't think much of it tbh, didn't see the point of it.


----------



## jon-kent

Monster Brawl !!!! Nothing good will ever come from being bored at 12am on netflix !

This is as sh!t as you guessed it would be from the title ! Its all the classic horror film monsters fighting each other to the death in a middleweight and heavyweight wrestling tournament until there is 1 champ :lol: .

Highlights are -

During the fights you get the mortal kombat voice guy chiming in (fataility), the ref is ufc's herb dean lol.

I wont spoil the match ups but some of the monsters in the tournament are -

Frankinstein

Zombie

Vampire

Werewolf

Mummy

Swampthing

Obviously its fcuking terrible ! But i cant bring myself to turn it off as i wanna see who wins now :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

jon-kent said:


> Monster Brawl !!!! Nothing good will ever come from being bored at 12am on netflix !
> 
> This is as sh!t as you guessed it would be from the title ! Its all the classic horror film monsters fighting each other to the death in a middleweight and heavyweight wrestling tournament until there is 1 champ :lol: .
> 
> Highlights are -
> 
> During the fights you get the mortal kombat voice guy chiming in (fataility), the ref is ufc's herb dean lol.
> 
> I wont spoil the match ups but some of the monsters in the tournament are -
> 
> Frankinstein
> 
> Zombie
> 
> Vampire
> 
> Werewolf
> 
> Mummy
> 
> Swampthing
> 
> Obviously its fcuking terrible ! But i cant bring myself to turn it off as i wanna see who wins now :lol:


Yeah don't spoil the matchups ffs lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Works war z was good IMO

We're the millers v funny, J A is still v hot

I spit on your grave 2 - actually not bad, better than the first one (and the original) IMO

On TV - changeling really impressed me.


----------



## Lethagized

dunken said:


> Do you guys use xbmc to watch new movies or via torrents ?


Yeah i do. Using Frodo with the neon skin on a HTPC. Got it set up so the download downloads directly into the library, then when i start XBMC up, it auto updates and fetches the movie information, cover art, trailers etc. At the end it's running through a projector on a 92" screen and 7.1 surround receiver. Now i've finally got decent internet i tend to go for the huge downloads 30gig plus purely for the HD sound. No point in having HD picture and DVD quality sound. Sounds and looks amazing and all me mates love it. Neighbours?, not so much :lol:


----------



## jon-kent

Fatstuff said:


> Works war z was good IMO
> 
> We're the millers v funny, J A is still v hot
> 
> I spit on your grave 2 - actually not bad, better than the first one (and the original) IMO
> 
> On TV - changeling really impressed me.


Saw i spit 2 on the torrent list and just assumed it was a cash in of the first remake (which i thought was good)


----------



## Lethagized

Not so much a good film i watched recently. In fact i haven't even seen it and no intentions to either, but just thought i would post it in here for the lulz. Probably the lowest budget film i've ever laid eyes on.

Not actually sure if serious.jpg but still. Here, i introduce, The Amazing Bulk. Yes it is a full film before you ask :lol:


----------



## K-Rod

jon-kent said:


> Monster Brawl !!!! Nothing good will ever come from being bored at 12am on netflix !
> 
> This is as sh!t as you guessed it would be from the title ! Its all the classic horror film monsters fighting each other to the death in a middleweight and heavyweight wrestling tournament until there is 1 champ :lol: .
> 
> Highlights are -
> 
> During the fights you get the mortal kombat voice guy chiming in (fataility), the ref is ufc's herb dean lol.
> 
> I wont spoil the match ups but some of the monsters in the tournament are -
> 
> Frankinstein
> 
> Zombie
> 
> Vampire
> 
> Werewolf
> 
> Mummy
> 
> Swampthing
> 
> Obviously its fcuking terrible ! But i cant bring myself to turn it off as i wanna see who wins now :lol:


I tried to watch Sharknado tonight which I'd recorded from last week. I managed about 20 minutes. 20 minutes of my life I'll never get back...


----------



## MiXiN

IronMaiden said:


> Insidious 2 - it's ok. Preferred 1 but had some answered in this one.


The first insidious was a joke of a film, so I won't even dream about buying or even D/L this for free.

Can anyone recommend a film with some stamp?

It's Mrs and Me time on Friday night, so would like a good British film if possible.

Anything up there with what I mentioned ^ would be good.

No Jason Statham sh1te FFS.


----------



## K-Rod

MiXiN said:


> The first insidious was a joke of a film, so I won't even dream about buying or even D/L this for free.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a film with some stamp?
> 
> It's Mrs and Me time on Friday night, so would like a good British film if possible.
> 
> Anything up there with what I mentioned ^ would be good.
> 
> No Jason Statham sh1te FFS.


Are you after a horror film then?


----------



## MiXiN

K-Rod said:


> Are you after a horror film then?


Just something good, please, that's all I ask!

If I hear nothing here, it's Rottentomatoes time.

Zero dark thirty was good, and I'm looking for anything with a storyline and good acting.


----------



## K-Rod

MiXiN said:


> Just something good, please, that's all I ask!
> 
> If I hear nothing here, it's Rottentomatoes time.
> 
> Zero dark thirty was good, and I'm looking for anything with a storyline and good acting.


Sharknado has neither of those things so give that one a miss 

I watched End Of Watch last week which was pretty good. Jake Gyllenhaal as a cop in LA, quite gritty. Not really watched much else recently.


----------



## MiXiN

K-Rod said:


> Sharknado has neither of those things so give that one a miss
> 
> I watched End Of Watch last week which was pretty good. Jake Gyllenhaal as a cop in LA, quite gritty. Not really watched much else recently.


Just whacked "sharknado" into the Rottentomatoes search, and it comes up with 92%.

That's right enough for me.

We've seen End of watch, and thought it was pretty good. 8/10.

Cheers fella.


----------



## K-Rod

MiXiN said:


> *Just whacked "sharknado" into the Rottentomatoes search, and it comes up with 92%.*
> 
> That's right enough for me.
> 
> We've seen End of watch, and thought it was pretty good. 8/10.
> 
> Cheers fella.


Yeah I heard a load of people saying it was good so thought I'd give it a go. It's your typical Syfy channel movie, very low budget, terrible acting and worse special effects. Just don't blame me if it ruins your night :lol:


----------



## MiXiN

K-Rod said:


> Yeah I heard a load of people saying it was good so thought I'd give it a go. It's your typical Syfy channel movie, very low budget, terrible acting and worse special effects. Just don't blame me if it ruins your night :lol:


Aah... Just been back to RottenTomatoes and noticed it's only got 12 reviewers.

Seems it's about Sharks or similar, so I'll sack it.

Sorry about my hasty reply!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Gab said:


> Watched Iron Man 3 last night, didn't think much of it tbh, didn't see the point of it.


I believe it was to make massive piles of money


----------



## alan_wilson

New star trek films is superb.

Watched zero dark thirty also last night, great film!


----------



## jon-kent

Hostel part 3 - as bad as parts 1 & 2 lol. Not even any tits in it !


----------



## K-Rod

Watched Pain & Gain at the cinema last night and thought it was excellent. I know there have been some mixed reviews on this but I really enjoyed it. Dwayne Johnson is brilliant in it.

Watched Iron Man 3 yesterday, not bad but not as good as the first.


----------



## MakkaL

Memento and This is the end


----------



## Jaff0

MakkaL said:


> Memento and This is the end


Memento was a truly excellent film.

Now, where was I...


----------



## Raw meat 1984

@resten 's gf sleeping. was a good watch and highly recommended.


----------



## Sambuca

i havent watched any films for ages.

just been going through Dragonball Z for the 3rd time

most epic thing ever in the universe

h34r:


----------



## resten

Raw meat 1984 said:


> @resten 's gf sleeping. was a good watch and highly recommended.


 @jon-kent's seen it too mate, it's really not that exciting. She just wiggles down off the pillows in the night and looks quite cute


----------



## Raw meat 1984

resten said:


> @jon-kent's seen it too mate, it's really not that exciting. She just wiggles down off the pillows in the night and looks quite cute


Still worth a [email protected] imo


----------



## resten

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Still worth a [email protected] imo


100%


----------



## jon-kent

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Still worth a [email protected] imo


He tried to get her to call me a scumbag in a video but she just giggled instead (she's obviously in love with me)


----------



## Raw meat 1984

jon-kent said:


> He tried to get her to call me a scumbag in a video but she just giggled instead (she's obviously in love with me)


100% obviously. but tbh who doesnt fancy you?!


----------



## jon-kent

Raw meat 1984 said:


> 100% obviously. but tbh who doesnt fancy you?!


Its a curse mate it really is !!

:lol:


----------



## Raw meat 1984

jon-kent said:


> Its a curse mate it really is !!
> 
> :lol:


im considering taking up MMA so i can come and fight you. by fight i actually mean lay on the floor and cuddle you.


----------



## jon-kent

Raw meat 1984 said:


> im considering taking up MMA so i can come and fight you. by fight i actually mean lay on the floor and cuddle you.


I would mate but resten is pretty controlling and jealous !! Might have to be a group cuddle :lol:


----------



## dunken

Lethagized said:


> Yeah i do. Using Frodo with the neon skin on a HTPC. Got it set up so the download downloads directly into the library, then when i start XBMC up, it auto updates and fetches the movie information, cover art, trailers etc. At the end it's running through a projector on a 92" screen and 7.1 surround receiver. Now i've finally got decent internet i tend to go for the huge downloads 30gig plus purely for the HD sound. No point in having HD picture and DVD quality sound. Sounds and looks amazing and all me mates love it. Neighbours?, not so much :lol:


Cheers mate.

My broadband's only 3 meg and I struggle with xbmc/navix so haven't been on XBMC for a while now.

Do have any specific plugins you prefer? hackermils used to have decent stuff, wasn't too keen on icefilms/onechannel


----------



## Lethagized

dunken said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> My broadband's only 3 meg and I struggle with xbmc/navix so haven't been on XBMC for a while now.
> 
> Do have any specific plugins you prefer? hackermils used to have decent stuff, wasn't too keen on icefilms/onechannel


Yeah there is a new streaming addon called mashup. Give it a try its good


----------



## dunken

Lethagized said:


> Yeah there is a new streaming addon called mashup. Give it a try its good


Will try Lethagized, thanks for the tip.


----------



## sunn

K-Rod said:


> Watched Pain & Gain at the cinema last night and thought it was excellent. I know there have been some mixed reviews on this but I really enjoyed it. Dwayne Johnson is brilliant in it.
> 
> Watched Iron Man 3 yesterday, not bad but not as good as the first.


It was different to normal films I watched but I enjoyed it couple of comments that tickles me when the black guy walked up to the rock and say how many grams of protein you taking or in the club when he say this breast milk is the best hgh! Haha

Sounds like something off here! Haha


----------



## Xbigdave79

Watched zero dark thirty the other day, really good film it's the best I have seen for a while

Ment to be a true story as well


----------



## Guest

Pacific Rim - 7/10

Wasnt a bad film tbh, quite enjoyed it. Your usual save humanity film but well worth a watch if you got nowt else.


----------



## Milky

Just watched KickAss 2, very violent.


----------



## jon-kent

Milky said:


> Just watched KickAss 2, very violent.


Decent picture mate ?? Im assuming you wasnt at the cinema :lol:


----------



## Milky

jon-kent said:


> Decent picture mate ?? Im assuming you wasnt at the cinema :lol:


Yes it was a very good picture considering it was at my local cinema :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

Milky said:


> Yes it was a very good picture considering it was at my local cinema :whistling:


Wicked mate i'll go and check my favourite cinema now for a copy :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab

Just watched the Life of Pi, I really enjoyed it considering I didn't fancy it...9/10


----------



## Milky

Hangover 3, sh*t IMO.


----------



## Bora

lol i have had a weekend of self pitty, netflix, the power rangers, s1 ep1+, sh!t that cheerd me up, and dont you people lie, youve watched am ep here and there!


----------



## Gab

Milky said:


> Hangover 3, sh*t IMO.


I don't fancy it mate, my daughter said it wasn't all that, think I'll wait for it to come on tv, Hangover 2 was pushing it.


----------



## Milky

Watched Galdiator last night, good film, bad ending tho.

anyone seen Wolverine the new one ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah I enjoyed it. A good action/ superhero movie.


----------



## TonyBhoy

This is the End - Comedy with James franco, Seth Rogan and all that lot playing parodies of themselves.

I found it really funny, but would certainly help if you like all those guys movies etc.


----------



## Gab

Milky said:


> Watched Galdiator last night, good film, bad ending tho.
> 
> anyone seen Wolverine the new one ?


I saw it at the pictures mate, not as good as the first, but worth a watch, I think the mrs enjoyed it more than me the perv..... :lol:


----------



## Milky

TonyBhoy said:


> This is the End - Comedy with James franco, Seth Rogan and all that lot playing parodies of themselves.
> 
> I found it really funny, but would certainly help if you like all those guys movies etc.


I think l have this, at my local cinema :whistling:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Watched Galdiator last night, good film, bad ending tho.
> 
> anyone seen Wolverine the new one ?


how was pain and gain?


----------



## funkdocta

zack amin said:


> how was pain and gain?


Brilliant film! very dark and very funny


----------



## JS95

funkdocta said:


> Brilliant film! very dark and very funny


When you watch the rock's character gradually meltdown:lol:


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> how was pain and gain?


Joke of a film mate but easy watching on a Sunday l suppose.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Man on the moon, a must see film, read my other thread about it


----------



## GeordieSteve

The call was pretty good. The misses couldn't eat because she was too busy watching it


----------



## Guest

Elysium - wasnt bad to be fair, 7/10 well worth a watch if you're bored.


----------



## Wavelength

Olympus Has Fallen, not a bad action film. Quite brutal in places.


----------



## PLauGE

Curse of chucky 

Um. Yea it was pretty bad


----------



## Gab

Just watched The Iceman, i have read the book so was expecting more, disappointing really. 5/10


----------



## theonlyjosh

Got a Seefilmfirst showing of the film 'Filth'. It is too funny! Funny and very dark. Would recommend anyone who fancies it to go and watch it.


----------



## Fortunatus

End of Watch - Crime film

one of the best films I've ever seen to be honest had me on edge the whole time would recommened everyone watches it, it really touched me and you start to care about the characters


----------



## simonthepieman

Sinister. Surprisingly a little scary gets a bit silly towards the end, but better than most horrors.

On netflix


----------



## fitrut

Generation Iron awesome movie :thumb:


----------



## jon-kent

Hamster said:


> Going to see Riddick tonight. Best not be a pile of sh1te.


Dont go lol, i was pis$ed off i watched it and it was free lol


----------



## jon-kent

Hamster said:


> Is it that bad?!
> 
> It's either that or Runner Runner.


I thought it was sh!t and i like the other 2, hopefully you like it though


----------



## romper stomper

The 2009 Swedish version of the girl with a dragon tattoo - very good film indeed - you do get more into subtitled films especially with the plot - It comes in two films part one + 2 both 90 mins - very highly recommended indeed = and yes Jon kent there is a small torture scene


----------



## Chris F

I watched The man with 2 brains. I forgot how funny it is


----------



## guvnor82

Wolverine - poor

Bad teacher - good film quite funny Cameron Diaz still looking mighty fine.


----------



## romper stomper

> Quote Originally Posted by Hamster View Post
> 
> Going to see Riddick tonight. Best not be a pile of sh1te.
> 
> Dont go lol, i was pis$ed off i watched it and it was free lol


well it was watchable- often films gain a great deal on the big screen , do loose so much by downloading and watching on tv

but both the Riddick films were nothing on Pitch Black which i thought a great movie


----------



## mark22

We're the millers, thought it was really funny surprised. I not much else to speak of, need a new series to watch now Dexter and Breaking Bad are gone so trying out sons of anarchy. Seems good so far.


----------



## Xbigdave79

mark22 said:


> We're the millers, thought it was really funny surprised. I not much else to speak of, need a new series to watch now Dexter and Breaking Bad are gone so trying out sons of anarchy. Seems good so far.


Have a look at the shield ,made by the same guys that do sons,but with cops

Much better in my opinion


----------



## mark22

Xbigdave79 said:


> Have a look at the shield ,made by the same guys that do sons,but with cops
> 
> Much better in my opinion


Seen that years ago and watched it all again recently, brilliant show.


----------



## DrRinse

Watched The Conjuring on my Mordaunt Short floorstander system and Roland Sub all the way up, lights down, alone, candles lit. I nearly shat myself. You need a decent sound system to do it justice. It's the clever use of sound that makes it so scary.


----------



## babyarm

Watched lucky number sleven a few days ago forgot how good it was


----------



## Laurieloz

20 years ago this month....Quentin Tarantino's introduction to cinema.

The ground-breaking Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## flinty90

Blood and bone pretty good.. Bloke film


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> 20 years ago this month....Quentin Tarantino's introduction to cinema.
> 
> The ground-breaking Reservoir Dogs.
> 
> View attachment 137346


serious question this and I can assure you I'm not trying to wind you up. Great film but what was ground-breaking about it?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched the lone ranger last night, i really enjoyed it 7.5/10, growing up as a kid i always watched the cowboy films, and the Indians were dirty scum, but as i have gotten older, i have come to realize that they were ripped off and run into the ground by the white man, this film puts the white man as the baddie, nice for a change


----------



## Guest

Got the lone ranger to watch tonight, couldnt decide between that or the internship.

Lone ranger it is


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Dave said:


> Got the lone ranger to watch tonight, couldnt decide between that or the internship.
> 
> Lone ranger it is


I hope you enjoy it mate, it's not a serious film, it is a comedy, but as i said it does turn things on it's head a little and makes you think, well it made me think, and i have a lot of sympathy for the Indians, i know they did do some horrible things, but they were treated very bad


----------



## Guest

DrRinse said:


> Watched The Conjuring on my Mordaunt Short floorstander system and Roland Sub all the way up, lights down, alone, candles lit. I nearly shat myself. You need a decent sound system to do it justice. It's the clever use of sound that makes it so scary.


mordaunt short /roland and 'decent sound system' in the same sentence :confused1:


----------



## doyoueven

Dave said:


> Got the lone ranger to watch tonight, couldnt decide between that or the internship.
> 
> Lone ranger it is


Watched Internship a few days ago, decent film fairly predictable plot but still entertaining.


----------



## doyoueven

Highly recommend anyone watch "The Warrior" starring Tom Hardy, great MMA based film has a Rocky type feel to it.


----------



## Guest

Ended up watching Internship, unanimous decision from the wife. Wasnt a bad film tbh. Like said story was a bit predictable but still a decent film 7/10


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> serious question this and I can assure you I'm not trying to wind you up. Great film but what was ground-breaking about it?


For a film produced on such a low budget, it has been seen as one of the most influential independent movies of all time.

Along with the Coen Brothers, Quentin Tarantino is easily one of the most enthusiastic and interesting film-makers of the past 20 years.

Like Scorcese before him, a maverick film maker.


----------



## DrRinse

pugster said:


> mordaunt short /roland and 'decent sound system' in the same sentence :confused1:


Come on, Roland aren't THAT bad!!! Wait, it's a Tannoy. There you go. (It's not mine)


----------



## Guest

DrRinse said:


> Come on, Roland aren't THAT bad!!! Wait, it's a Tannoy. There you go. (It's not mine)


i'll let you off  , tannoy make some good speakers now 

back on track, watched tyrannosaur last night - recommended low budget film

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1204340/


----------



## hackskii

pugster said:


> i'll let you off  , tannoy make some good speakers now
> 
> back on track, watched tyrannosaur last night - recommended low budget film
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1204340/


I liked the movie, but made me feel a bit uneasy with his behavior and the anger.


----------



## benno_2010

hackskii said:


> I liked the movie, but made me feel a bit uneasy with his behavior and the anger.


Tyrannosaur is brilliant - one of the best and very real, unfortunately people go through that! A film in a similar vain to it is nil by mouth, don't kno if you've seen it but its another hard hitting real film


----------



## benno_2010

TheBob said:


> He kicked the dog .... enough for me turned it off


Good job you didn't watch the rest then - very powerful film


----------



## simonthepieman

Ashcrapper said:


> serious question this and I can assure you I'm not trying to wind you up. Great film but what was ground-breaking about it?


A non linear film based almost purely on dialogue and characterisation.

In an era of explosion action films it's was gore with guile and intelligence. There would be no sorpranos or Christopher Nolan without reservoir dogs


----------



## Jaff0

simonthepieman said:


> A non linear film based almost purely on dialogue and characterisation.
> 
> In an era of explosion action films it's was gore with guile and intelligence. There would be no sorpranos or Christopher Nolan without reservoir dogs


Christopher Nolan made his mark with Memento - now true enough, it was non-linear, and all about the characters - but he didn't fly off the back of Tarantino - Memento made it's mark at Sundance, and furthered it's success, largely through groundswell of word-of-mouth, as opposed to being able to leech off of momentum of a genre suddenly made popular by others.


----------



## simonthepieman

Jaff0 said:


> Christopher Nolan made his mark with Memento - now true enough, it was non-linear, and all about the characters - but he didn't fly off the back of Tarantino - Memento made it's mark at Sundance, and furthered it's success, largely through groundswell of word-of-mouth, as opposed to being able to leech off of momentum of a genre suddenly made popular by others.


I agree. Nolan didn't fly of the back of Tarantino

What I meant was that he whetted people's appetite and acceptance for such types of films


----------



## Kazza61

Watched Pacific Rim last night; not much story but straight in to lots of action and spectacle - really enjoyed it!!


----------



## doyoueven

Anyone seen "Elysium" with Matt Damon? Probably going to give that a watch at some point today.


----------



## Conscript

doyoueven said:


> Anyone seen "Elysium" with Matt Damon? Probably going to give that a watch at some point today.


Watched it about a month ago, I thought it was quite good! Not a film you'd want to take the misses to watch though, she thought it was crap lol


----------



## Twisted

Just settling down to watch the Man with the iron fists. Not looking good so far it's no Ong Bak.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Kazza61 said:


> Watched Pacific Rim last night; not much story but straight in to lots of action and spectacle - really enjoyed it!!


Watched it myself last night, but unlike you i found it really hard going, the acting was diabolical, the plot was also very bad, on the plus side the special effects were top notch, but i almost turned it off a few times, it was a relief when it finished lol


----------



## Kazza61

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Watched it myself last night, but unlike you i found it really hard going, the acting was diabolical, the plot was also very bad, on the plus side the special effects were top notch, but i almost turned it off a few times, it was a relief when it finished lol


I looked at IMDB - the reviews are either love it or hate it. Your turn to pick what film we go and see next time....


----------



## doyoueven

Conscript said:


> Watched it about a month ago, I thought it was quite good! Not a film you'd want to take the misses to watch though, she thought it was crap lol


Cheers will give it a watch then  I'm quite into the futuristic science fiction type films


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Kazza61 said:


> I looked at IMDB - the reviews are either love it or hate it. Your turn to pick what film we go and see next time....


I have seen most of the films i wanted to see, apart from Elysium, and that has mixed results, maybe i am getting to picky in my old age, but they dont make them like they used to do, the acting and plot takes a back seat to the special effects, which are great, but they do tend to rely on them more and more these days


----------



## Adz

Have just got NetFlix set up so need to catch up on some films.

Going to watch The Raid later on, will give it a rating afterwards


----------



## Ashcrapper

simonthepieman said:


> A non linear film based almost purely on dialogue and characterisation.
> 
> In an era of explosion action films it's was gore with guile and intelligence. There would be no sorpranos or Christopher Nolan without reservoir dogs


thank you simon for your concise and informed response


----------



## Bora

flight - denzel washington, found it awesome 10/10 from me

man with iron fists, not finished watching it, was expecting a bruce lee kind of film by the preview, sacked it off, prob watch ending through the week

chucky- never seen it! watched it today, meh, 1/10


----------



## Guest

The Lone Ranger - wasnt bad tbh, started off a bit turd but picked up. Funny in pieces worth a watch if you're bored 6/10.

This is the End - Crap, thought it would be pretty good. But no 3.5/10 at best


----------



## Bora

also, on netflix...

orange is the new black, its abit pants to be honest, but worth a watch, its a netflix series they done i think


----------



## ashmo

World War Z - 7/10 was good but already been done, 28 days, 28 weeks later...


----------



## Lethagized

DrRinse said:


> Watched The Conjuring on my Mordaunt Short floorstander system and Roland Sub all the way up, lights down, alone, candles lit. I nearly shat myself. You need a decent sound system to do it justice. It's the clever use of sound that makes it so scary.


Decent brand they are. British origins too which is nice. Can't beat a decent set of floorstanders, surround speakers and a decent AV receiver. Amazes me how many people rave on about HD this, 50" plasma that, yet they make do with the farty little speakers built into the tv.


----------



## Lethagized

Saw this recommended a few pages back. Thought it was a good film and worth of a reeeeepost


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Prisoners -8/10 really enjoyed it


----------



## hackskii

benno_2010 said:


> Tyrannosaur is brilliant - one of the best and very real, unfortunately people go through that! A film in a similar vain to it is nil by mouth, don't kno if you've seen it but its another hard hitting real film


And this is why I find it so disturbing, knowing others are like this kind of breaks my heart, I always felt that humanity had a higher calling than that.

Not to put my head in the sand, but after the movie it was like a part of me was gone.

I have a worker at work that is really on a self destructive path right now, I see flavors of the other guy in him, and I steer well clear of him when I can.

Something like walking on frozen water.


----------



## MiXiN

A good old British film aired later on Film 4 for those night Owls; Better things, on at 1:25AM on film4, Ch15 freeview.

Seen this before and really enjoyed it.

Been some good stuff on Film4 just recently.


----------



## theonlyjosh

Dave said:


> The Lone Ranger - wasnt bad tbh, started off a bit turd but picked up. Funny in pieces worth a watch if you're bored 6/10.
> 
> This is the End - Crap, thought it would be pretty good. But no 3.5/10 at best


Honestly would have given those films opposite scores. I reckon I only rated This Is The End because I thought it would be beyond terrible before I watched it.


----------



## jon-kent

Mr_Morocco said:


> Prisoners -8/10 really enjoyed it


Been waiting to see this ! Looked wicked !


----------



## dt36

Watched "A Room For Romeo Brass" on the plane back from Sweden last week. This is an early Shane Meadows film and one of the main characters is the Director of Tyranasour (Paddy Consadine). Was a decent film with some corking one liners. Paddy plays the part of a right odd body and Romeo's Dads haymayker at the end would make @jon-kentwell jealous.


----------



## benno_2010

hackskii said:


> And this is why I find it so disturbing, knowing others are like this kind of breaks my heart, I always felt that humanity had a higher calling than that.
> 
> Not to put my head in the sand, but after the movie it was like a part of me was gone.
> 
> I have a worker at work that is really on a self destructive path right now, I see flavors of the other guy in him, and I steer well clear of him when I can.
> 
> Something like walking on frozen water.


I would steer clear of nil by mouth then as it has parts that are equally as hard to watch


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> And this is why I find it so disturbing, knowing others are like this kind of breaks my heart, I always felt that humanity had a higher calling than that.
> 
> Not to put my head in the sand, but after the movie it was like a part of me was gone.
> 
> I have a worker at work that is really on a self destructive path right now, I see flavors of the other guy in him, and I steer well clear of him when I can.
> 
> Something like walking on frozen water.


i do work with people like this on a regular basis , unless they get proper help they are walking time bombs, and in some cases stay that way regardless until its too late.


----------



## latblaster

Sadly, some of these people are damaged & most often beyond repair.

Yes we truly should 'count our blessings'.


----------



## alan_wilson

Just watched broken city

With Russel Crowe and mark wahlburg.

Good film 8/10


----------



## alan_wilson

Ashcrapper said:


> serious question this and I can assure you I'm not trying to wind you up. Great film but what was ground-breaking about it?


They all wore black suits.

Set up the premise for men in black, and the sequals.

Ground....breaking


----------



## Twisted

Saw Filth today not quite as funny as the trailer would have you believe. Was worth going to the cinema to see it. Very surreal and Dark as hell.

Worth a look 8/10


----------



## Heath

Just watched Hugh Jackmans new film called Prisoners.

Really good thriller that will make you the most over protective parent ever :lol:


----------



## PLauGE

Anyone noticed imdb seems to be throwing around random good ratings for terrible films or just me?

Watched 'the dirties' rated 6.5 on imbd which id consider average

Absolutely shat, really dont waste ya time


----------



## K-Rod

Watched World War Z last night and thought it was pretty decent, a few nervy moments. Originally started watching The Conjuring with the mrs and she made me stop if after about 4 minutes!

Got a mate round tonight for Film Club so we'll probably get through 2 or 3 films. I'll post reviews later.


----------



## Edinburgh

'Hobo With a Shotgun'

Was on Film4 the other night, what a strange film!, violence from beginning till the end though

6/10


----------



## Fuarknez

Not recently but last film I seen in the cinema, Spike Island.

Top top film if you're into the stone roses.


----------



## ashmo

The Long Ranger 6/10 could have been a lot better only the last 10 minutes are worth while

Elysium 7/10 good story but District 9 anyone?

This is the end 4/10 not really worth a watch


----------



## Radioactive Man

ashmo said:


> Elysium 7/10 good story but District 9 anyone?


Didnt help that they used the same South African from district 9. apart from the aliens I thought it was pretty much a copy.


----------



## Heath

I loved district 9 so will give it a watch!


----------



## guvnor82

Watch Back to earth and it terrible.


----------



## Gab

Watched The Call last night, the new Halle Berry film, wasn't expecting much but not a bad film, 8/10


----------



## Classic one

American Graffiti..


----------



## huckfead

Curse of Chucky. ****ed up.


----------



## SwAn1

Just watched 'The hunger games' If I had read the film description before it started I wouldn't have watched it. Really enjoyed it


----------



## huckfead

Now you see me. Cracking film imo.


----------



## X.MIL

Instinct - Anthony Hopkins. Awesome film!


----------



## Classic one

Just watched PIERREPOINT its all about the last hangman in the uk...


----------



## Bora

anyone recomend good films on netflix? browsing around nothing is standing out :sad:


----------



## Gab

Watched a couple of good films yesterday whilst off work...

Argo, didn't fancy it at all, really enjoyed it though...8/10

Django, loved it, cracking story...9/10


----------



## Bora

SwAn1 said:


> Just watched 'The hunger games' If I had read the film description before it started I wouldn't have watched it. Really enjoyed it


yeah great film, my gf says the book is even better,...like im gona read the fvcking book :lol:


----------



## Twisted

Gab said:


> Watched a couple of good films yesterday whilst off work...
> 
> Argo, didn't fancy it at all, really enjoyed it though...8/10
> 
> Django, loved it, cracking story...9/10


Only thing that annoyed me about Argo was that it showed the Brits in a bad light. Where in fact the Brits were the ones that found them and sheltered them first before moving them to the Canadians as it was a safer location. Some poor British embassy dude want driving round in a Morris car looking for them the Only Morris in Iran at the time!!


----------



## alan_wilson

Watched SENNA today.

Brilliant!!


----------



## sadman

the worlds end !!!


----------



## SwAn1

bigforbday said:


> yeah great film, my gf says the book is even better,...like im gona read the fvcking book :lol:


Ive been told that too, apparently they're making a sequel no?


----------



## jake87

pacific rim is good.. seen most of the latest stuff and that's the only film I would watch again


----------



## L11

Don't watch "white house down"... seriously.. don't.


----------



## DrRinse

Gonna watch that Senna doc tonight.


----------



## fitrut

L11 said:


> Don't watch "white house down"... seriously.. don't.


really.. that bad?


----------



## Royboss

Django unchained , brilliant film.


----------



## L11

fitrut said:


> really.. that bad?


Worst film i've seen this year..

Better off watching Olympus Has Fallen, very similar storyline but actually a good film.


----------



## marknorthumbria

L11 said:


> Worst film i've seen this year..
> 
> Better off watching Olympus Has Fallen, very similar storyline but actually a good film.


i loved Olympus has fallen, because it didnt have that foot faced cvnt channing t!tw4nk in it.

the internship

the iceman

pacific rim

tv series

boardwalk empire


----------



## Ahal84

Hara-kiri Japanese movie came out last year. If you are into samurai then it's a good watch


----------



## alan_wilson

Ahal84 said:


> Hara-kiri Japanese movie came out last year. If you are into samurai then it's a good watch


You seen 13 assassins?

I watched that last night brilliantly brutal.


----------



## Ahal84

alan_wilson said:


> You seen 13 assassins?
> 
> I watched that last night brilliantly brutal.


Nope. Will get it tonight. Just checked it on Imdb looks good


----------



## jon-kent

Ahal84 said:


> Hara-kiri Japanese movie came out last year. If you are into samurai then it's a good watch


Hara kiri is wicked mate ain it !

Like @alan_wilson said 13 assassins is wicked as well !

Twilight samurai is awesome but very slow !


----------



## Ahal84

jon-kent said:


> Hara kiri is wicked mate ain it !
> 
> Like @alan_wilson said 13 assassins is wicked as well !
> 
> Twilight samurai is awesome but very slow !


Will look into twilight samurai aswell


----------



## DrRinse

The Raid: Redemption. Class action


----------



## Rob68

Spike Island - Good film,if you were about during the madchester era you will relate to this film :thumb:

Weekender - Another good film related to the Acid house days of manchester :thumb:


----------



## mills91

The Departed.

Old but I'd never seen it. Brilliant


----------



## Fatstuff

Prisoners! Good film Hugh jack**** but still good.


----------



## Madoxx

Green street 3 - shockingly bad


----------



## westy125

Watched the blueray of Man of steel last night, slow start but good film in full hd,


----------



## micky12

Django Unchained, well worth a watch imho


----------



## Guest

If I watch a film with Channing Tatum I'm usually guaranteed sex that night lol


----------



## marknorthumbria

Spawn of Haney said:


> If I watch a film with Channing Tatum I'm usually guaranteed sex that night lol


Is that cos he turns u on m8


----------



## Bull Terrier

I saw Escape Plan last night. Film was pretty cheesy and nothing original whatsoever, but still great to see 2 great action stars finally united for a film. Even if they are both nearly 70...


----------



## Adz

Seven Physcopaths, watching it now, pretty good so far!

Lots of blood and death, Woody Harrelson in it too!


----------



## Chris F

Kick ass 2, Pretty good


----------



## Guest

2 Guns - Cracking film comedy, action, Densel Washington and Mark Wahlberg. Well worth a watch. 8/10


----------



## Jaff0

Adz The Rat said:


> Seven Physcopaths, watching it now, pretty good so far!
> 
> Lots of blood and death, Woody Harrelson in it too!


Watched it a few weeks back - I enjoyed it, but it certainly took an odd path through. Wouldn't rave about it, probably wouldn't watch it again, but I watched it all the way through without falling asleep - which for me is a good sign it's a half decent film.

Not so sure that's such a ringing endorsement, though.


----------



## Sk1nny

"Submarine" it's based in Wales and directed by Ben stiller. Probably the best film I'd seen in years. Till I watched "filth" last week that is


----------



## Adz

21 Jump Street, watched it yesterday, was crying laughing, very good film


----------



## oz72

The Conspiracy very good film watched it last night


----------



## Gab

Just watched Country Strong with Gwyneth Paltrow, wasn't expecting much but very good film, good storyline and music soundtrack brilliant, especially if you are into Country music, well worth a watch... :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

westy125 said:


> Watched the blueray of Man of steel last night, slow start but good film in full hd,


Sat down and watched this last night as I had the house to myself. Ended up fst forwarding a lot of the fight scenes at 1.5x. OK ish, but didn't overly enjoy it.

must be getting really old now that I fast forward drawn out slug fests...


----------



## Bora

not a film, but series on netflix, son of anarchy, on the 3rd ep, seems really good so far, worth a watch


----------



## westy125

dt36 said:


> Sat down and watched this last night as I had the house to myself. Ended up fst forwarding a lot of the fight scenes at 1.5x. OK ish, but didn't overly enjoy it.
> 
> must be getting really old now that I fast forward drawn out slug fests...


Lol, just started watching the new walking dead,

And yeah you sound old! Lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

dt36 said:


> Sat down and watched this last night as I had the house to myself. Ended up fst forwarding a lot of the fight scenes at 1.5x. OK ish, but didn't overly enjoy it.
> 
> must be getting really old now that I fast forward drawn out slug fests...


not at all, they did go on far too long in some cases. was one bit where they were smashing each other through buildings when I felt like shouting "it clearly is doing nothing!" :lol:


----------



## nickdutch

terminator salvation


----------



## fitrut

watched Gravity yesterday, not bad


----------



## fitrut

chilisi said:


> Hey stranger, I hope your well!


hey yeah im good, thx, under the California sun, can't complain 

yourself?


----------



## hackskii

fitrut said:


> hey yeah im good, thx, under the California sun, can't complain
> 
> yourself?


I live here as well, not San Diego but Long Beach area.

Been to San Diego a few times before, I like Sea World.


----------



## fitrut

hackskii said:


> I live here as well, not San Diego but Long Beach area.
> 
> Been to San Diego a few times before, I like Sea World.


im in La Jola to be exact but yeah still San Diego, ha Long Beach-100 miles away, not far  never been in the Sea World as yet, passed couple of times when walked to the beach, love it here so far


----------



## JonnyBoy81

I recommend Grotesque.

:whistling:


----------



## hackskii

fitrut said:


> im in La Jola to be exact but yeah still San Diego, ha Long Beach-100 miles away, not far  never been in the Sea World as yet, passed couple of times when walked to the beach, love it here so far


I would suggest you go, you can even swim with the dolphins, a bit pricey but worth the experience.


----------



## alan_wilson

The raid

Indonesian film directed by a Welshman

Brutal film, epic sound track...one of the best films I've seen in the last few years.


----------



## Sambuca

alan_wilson said:


> The raid
> 
> Indonesian film directed by a Welshman
> 
> Brutal film, epic sound track...one of the best films I've seen in the last few years.


really wanna watch this!


----------



## Sambuca

Crimson Tide

Denzel Washington and Gene hackman

Proper film lol


----------



## Nytol

'Filth' was excellent.


----------



## K-Rod

Sambuca said:


> really wanna watch this!


Mate you won't be disappointed. There's a new trailer out for Raid 2 which is out next year. http://www.imdb.com/list/TB56Gm1AqRw/?ref_=hm_3p_vi1#lb-1


----------



## Nytol

Fracture is on tonight on Film4 at 9.00pm, from what I remember it was a good and quite original film.


----------



## Heath

Made it through the first half of a terrible download of The Wolverine before the audio being a second behind the video finally broke me :lol:

Seemed decent tho and got another version to try tonight


----------



## JonnyBoy81

2 Guns was a good watch.


----------



## benno_2010

Old boy - really good korean (i think) film

Visitor Q - weird and disturbing japanese film by takashi miike (am downloading more of his so will update when i can, 'ichi the killer' is next on the list)

a serbian film - twisted and wrong, watched it as i heard about the shock factor and it is pretty shocking but on the whole not a good film


----------



## Jaff0

Nytol said:


> Fracture is on tonight on Film4 at 9.00pm, from what I remember it was a good and quite original film.


That the one with Hopkins, and he had that cool Porsche Carrera GT in?

Why is it when I watch films like this, I always want them to get away with it.


----------



## L11

JonnyBoy81 said:


> 2 Guns was a good watch.


Just came on to post this.

Very good watch, film doesn't take itself remotely seriously and I like that.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

L11 said:


> Just came on to post this.
> 
> Very good watch, film doesn't take itself remotely seriously and I like that.


i thougt that wahlberg / washington worked well. very funny together.

not to mention the chick that was in it :wub:


----------



## Nytol

Jaff0 said:


> That the one with Hopkins, and he had that cool Porsche Carrera GT in?
> 
> Why is it when I watch films like this, I always want them to get away with it.


Me too


----------



## mark22

Nytol said:


> Me too


This is why breaking bad did so well. We want to live our lives to the max but **** stops us, anarchy is a choice, I would, learn


----------



## mozzwigan

Rita sue and bob too


----------



## micky12

wee man , about paul ferris glasgow gangster , worth a watch and is on sky demand at the min in thillers section


----------



## Nytol

'Sexy Beast' on Film4 tonight, great film.

'Faster' with 'The Rock' was much better than I expected, and I was expecting it to be good.


----------



## Milky

Anyone watched an oldie called Johnny Dangerously ?

I really fancy watching it again but cant find a download torrent.


----------



## Redbeard85

The Iceman, brilliant movie.


----------



## benno_2010

The outlaw Josie Wales - great western


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched quiz show the other night with the mrs, we both really enjoyed it, made in 1994, i dont know how i missed it when it was made, it's how we the public get conned by TV, i think it still goes on today with x factor, big brother etc, well worth a shot 8/10

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/quiz_show/


----------



## Jaff0

Milky said:


> Anyone watched an oldie called Johnny Dangerously ?
> 
> I really fancy watching it again but cant find a download torrent.


I remember it - kinda spoof, period gangster type thing with Michael Keaton - when he was funny?

edit: never bought it or downloaded it, though, sorry.


----------



## Milky

Jaff0 said:


> I remember it - kinda spoof, period gangster type thing with Michael Keaton - when he was funny?
> 
> edit: never bought it or downloaded it, though, sorry.


Farggin sneaky bastige :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Balls of Fury - movie about the dangerous sport of underground ping pong with Christopher Walken as the villain.

Hysterical.


----------



## alan_wilson

Sambuca said:


> really wanna watch this!


Its just so brutal, and the action and fight scenes are immense.


----------



## simonthepieman

Gravity.

Intense


----------



## Prince Adam

How I spent my summer vacation - Mel Gibson

Good little film


----------



## Milky

@Ashcrapper


----------



## Ashcrapper

Milky said:


> @Ashcrapper


----------



## Machette

Limitless - Amazing Film!


----------



## benno_2010

I'm sure iv already mentioned it in this thread but no country for old men is fvckin awesome


----------



## Classic one

Blade Runner....grill film.


----------



## Wavelength

If anyone was debating whether or not to buy it, the 3D on the blu-ray of Pacific Rim is *excellent*.


----------



## LM90

I watched THOR: The dark world last night at the cinema, ws a pretty good film I really enjoyed it.

Failing that "cloud atlas" is pretty good and underrated imo.


----------



## Randy Watson

Watched Only god forgives last night, looked awesome in the trailer.

Made by the same guy who did Drive.Waste of 2 hours arty farty ****e.


----------



## FreshPrince88

Watched Bad Grandpa on Friday night, Funny as.. Expected it to be a load of cack but was very surprised, Recommend it 100%


----------



## CTurbinado

been watching White Collar recently. its a series and not a film but have been really enjoying it


----------



## MarkF

Sightseers - it's very surreal, bizarre, wtf? And hilarious!


----------



## MarkF

FreshPrince88 said:


> Watched Bad Grandpa on Friday night, Funny as.. Expected it to be a load of cack but was very surprised, Recommend it 100%


That's an awesome film! Couldn't stop laughing! Watched it with the mrs last week. Told her when we have kids I'm gonna do loads of prank with the little one lol


----------



## bobbydrake

Watched Gravity in 3D on Saturday - absolutely loved it! I actually ducked a few times


----------



## Freeby0

Watched the hurricane earlier fcking amazing film!


----------



## secretsausage

The Conjuring (great horror)

Now you see me (thriller/crime) with Morgan freeman and a load of others.


----------



## Classic one

Just watched 2012 the disaster movie ..quite enjoyable.


----------



## nickdutch

The Case for Israel. Its on netflix and youtube. It was most enlightening about middle eastern politics and how fragile things are internationally


----------



## secretsausage

benno_2010 said:


> I'm sure iv already mentioned it in this thread but no country for old men is fvckin awesome


I thought this film was awful!

What the fukk was that stupid air pressure weapon?


----------



## latblaster

secretsausage said:


> I thought this film was awful!
> 
> What the fukk was that stupid air pressure weapon?


He was an extremely sinister character who wanted to fill people with fear.


----------



## guvnor82

Watched Two guns other night and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## hackskii

secretsausage said:


> I thought this film was awful!
> 
> What the fukk was that stupid air pressure weapon?


Actually that is used on cows to terminate their life quickly with little expense, for slaughter houses.


----------



## secretsausage

hackskii said:


> Actually that is used on cows to terminate their life quickly with little expense, for slaughter houses.


If I recall correctly, doesn't he blow out a door knob into the guys head. That moment was too much for me.


----------



## Beats

Went to see Escape plan was not bad good for a laugh, Captain Phillips was outstanding and going for Gravity in Imax on friday

Bad Grampa was pretty funny and my favourite of the bunch Thor 2 loved it hes defo became my favourite super hero.................now im off to go find a life lol


----------



## Keeks

I've seen the trailer for Bad Grandpa and thought it was worth watching, looked v funny, defo going to give it a go now. :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats

Keeks said:


> I've seen the trailer for Bad Grandpa and thought it was worth watching, looked v funny, defo going to give it a go now. :thumbup1:


yeah its quite good he pulls off being an old man pretty well like haha


----------



## JS95

Not a film but I've started to watch a show called Archer on netflix, pretty funny haha


----------



## Beats

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Not a film but I've started to watch a show called Archer on netflix, pretty funny haha


Cant see the video at work but i was thinking about watching that from the start is it decent aye?


----------



## benno_2010

secretsausage said:


> I thought this film was awful!
> 
> What the fukk was that stupid air pressure weapon?


well its down to personal preferance but i indeed thought it was fvckin awesome! lol!

its what used to be used to kill cattle. i thought the character of anton chigurgh is one of the best characters on film


----------



## hackskii

secretsausage said:


> If I recall correctly, doesn't he blow out a door knob into the guys head. That moment was too much for me.


Yah, that was pretty cheesy, but it is meant to penetrate a cows skull, and hit the brain, so it probably has a good kick, I cant imagine doing that with a hammer.


----------



## benno_2010

secretsausage said:


> If I recall correctly, doesn't he blow out a door knob into the guys head. That moment was too much for me.


you arent recalling correctly


----------



## benno_2010

hackskii said:


> Yah, that was pretty cheesy, but it is meant to penetrate a cows skull, and hit the brain, so it probably has a good kick, I cant imagine doing that with a hammer.


the door knob didnt actually kill the person


----------



## Beats

hackskii said:


> Yah, that was pretty cheesy, but it is meant to penetrate a cows skull, and hit the brain, so it probably has a good kick, I cant imagine doing that with a hammer.


what film are we talking about here?


----------



## benno_2010

Dizzee! said:


> what film are we talking about here?


no country for old men


----------



## Beats

benno_2010 said:


> no country for old men


Aw yeah I have seen that I thought it was pretty good like


----------



## benno_2010

Dizzee! said:


> Aw yeah I have seen that I thought it was pretty good like


its that good i watched it twice on sunday lol


----------



## Beats

benno_2010 said:


> its that good i watched it twice on sunday lol


Actually I seen that guy in a new trailer in the cinema last night but for the life of me cant remember what the films called!

Cant wait for LAst Vegas and The Family to come out they both look pretty funny


----------



## JS95

Dizzee! said:


> Cant see the video at work but i was thinking about watching that from the start is it decent aye?


The first episode is alot better than the rest, it's not bad like.


----------



## Beats

Jimmysteve95 said:


> The first episode is alot better than the rest, it's not bad like.


Fcuk it I'll give it a watch

Been watching Friday night lights quite enjoyed them


----------



## JS95

Dizzee! said:


> Fcuk it I'll give it a watch
> 
> Been watching Friday night lights quite enjoyed them


Might have a look at that, want to watch breading bad though since so many people harp on about it


----------



## Beats

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Might have a look at that, want to watch breading bad though since so many people harp on about it


Aye im sick of hearing about breaking fcucking bad now. Il watch it on demand if its there.

Friday night lights isnt the best series ive ever saw but I really like it where as my mate watched it then told me it was gash so each to there own i guess. I like Kyle Chandler only seen him in a couple of things but always thought he was good and a few of the birds are pretty hot lol keep your eyes peeled for Lyla and Tyra lol


----------



## jon-kent

Just rewatched the old ninja turtle films !! No.1 is easily the best. 23yrs later Master splinter still dropping knowledge on me :lol:

This is the end - pretty decent comedy. 7/10

Got the worlds end, prisoners, we'r the millers and 2 guns ready to watch.


----------



## boutye911

Dizzee! said:


> Actually I seen that guy in a new trailer in the cinema last night but for the life of me cant remember what the films called!


The counsoler. Looks pretty good.


----------



## blenki

Watched Prisoners,great film.Also watched NEDS again last night,another quality film.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Vanilla Sky mint


----------



## Beats

boutye911 said:


> The counsoler. Looks pretty good.


Thats the one mate! Does look decent


----------



## Beats

jon-kent said:


> Just rewatched the old ninja turtle films !! No.1 is easily the best. 23yrs later Master splinter still dropping knowledge on me :lol:
> 
> This is the end - pretty decent comedy. 7/10
> 
> Got the worlds end, prisoners, we'r the millers and 2 guns ready to watch.


I enjoyed 2 guns

This is the end was funny eh. I liked how they used there actual names


----------



## jon-kent

Dizzee! said:


> I enjoyed 2 guns
> 
> This is the end was funny eh. I liked how they used there actual names


Yeah lol like it wasnt actually a film :lol: saying seth rogan was bad in the green hornet :lol:


----------



## hackskii

high intensity was freaking crazy, but get the English dubbed one, pretty intense.


----------



## Beats

jon-kent said:


> Yeah lol like it wasnt actually a film :lol: saying seth rogan was bad in the green hornet :lol:


I know class eh he always gets ripped for that film.

I watched the roast of john franco last week and he even got ripped on that lol


----------



## jon-kent

Dizzee! said:


> I know class eh he always gets ripped for that film.
> 
> I watched the roast of john franco last week and he even got ripped on that lol


Been waiting for a torrent of that roast is it good mate ?


----------



## James s

jon-kent said:


> Been waiting for a torrent of that roast is it good mate ?


It's one of the best.


----------



## Beats

jon-kent said:


> Been waiting for a torrent of that roast is it good mate ?


Yeah was decent. For me Charlie sheens was the best but Francos was pretty damn close. I found one of the girls on it to be the funniest I cant remember her name though lol


----------



## jon-kent

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah was decent. For me Charlie sheens was the best but Francos was pretty damn close. I found one of the girls on it to be the funniest I cant remember her name though lol


Yeah sheen was the best one mate, Hoff was pretty good as well


----------



## artful_dodger87

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Might have a look at that, want to watch *breading bad* though since so many people harp on about it


Keep that for Male Animal or is that a documentary on Norwich's population. :whistling:


----------



## jon-kent

artful_dodger87 said:


> Keep that for Male Animal or is that a documentary on Norwich's population. :whistling:


I thought it was a program about baking


----------



## artful_dodger87

jon-kent said:


> I thought it was a program about baking


Haha :lol: my bad... I got too excited about an early trolling lol


----------



## Beats

Going to see Gravity in IMAX on Sunday so I will let y'all know what I thought of it


----------



## JS95

artful_dodger87 said:


> Keep that for Male Animal or is that a documentary on Norwich's population. :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## James s

Dizzee! said:


> Yeah was decent. For me Charlie sheens was the best but Francos was pretty damn close. *I found one of the girls on it to be the funniest I cant remember her name though* lol


The one which is not Sarah Silverman then


----------



## artful_dodger87

jon-kent said:


> I thought it was a program about baking


If you say it in a south african accent it makes sense... :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Anybody watch "Black Swan" on Channel 4 yesterday?

I didn't think it would be my sort of film, but I found it rivetting.

Marvellous acting, direction and a terrific score.

A superb movie!


----------



## suliktribal

Tron legacy 3D.

Mesmerising for my cortex.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Anybody watch "Black Swan" on Channel 4 yesterday?
> 
> I didn't think it would be my sort of film, but I found it rivetting.
> 
> Marvellous acting, direction and a terrific score.
> 
> A superb movie!


Yes Loz I can see you wearing tights next and prancing around your room... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes Loz I can see you wearing tights next and prancing around your room... :lol:


 mg: I've been found out!

Seriously mate, a great piece of cinema


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> mg: I've been found out!
> 
> Seriously mate, a great piece of cinema


Not my cup of tea sir, But each to there own....


----------



## suliktribal

Bronson.

"Quicker quicker quicker quicker f*ck off SIT DOWN!"


----------



## BigTrev

films are sh1t,,2 hours of crap


----------



## Laurieloz

BigTrev said:


> films are sh1t,,2 hours of crap


What...ALL films, Trev?

Must be something you like:huh:


----------



## BigTrev

Laurieloz said:


> What...ALL films, Trev?
> 
> Must be something you like:huh:


not on Saturdays bro...see enough movies in my house with 3 kids


----------



## Laurieloz

BigTrev said:


> not on Saturdays bro...see enough movies in my house with 3 kids


Know the feeling, big fella.

Had to watch "Scooby Doo" and then Peppa Pig DVDs all afternoon! :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz

I forgot to add....I had my granddaughter with me!


----------



## alan_wilson

Pacific rim.

Concept was good, but just didn't do it for me, cast was lack luster, ie from east enders and queer as folk.


----------



## Nytol

alan_wilson said:


> Pacific rim.
> 
> Concept was good, but just didn't do it for me, cast was lack luster, ie from east enders and queer as folk.


I thought that was dire, I reluctantly went to see it, against my better judgement.

'Hummingbird' was a very good film.

'Bad Grampa' had funny moments, but as a whole did not really work, worth a watch on DVD.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Anybody watch "Black Swan" on Channel 4 yesterday?
> 
> I didn't think it would be my sort of film, but I found it rivetting.
> 
> Marvellous acting, direction and a terrific score.
> 
> A superb movie!


Translation - I liked the lesbian bit


----------



## madmuscles

I'll be not reading through 101 pages but what are the opinions on World war z, now you see me and pain and gain?


----------



## Ashcrapper

madmuscles said:


> I'll be not reading through 101 pages but what are the opinions on World war z, now you see me and pain and gain?


Ok, watchable nonsense, average


----------



## madmuscles

I'll be not reading through 101 pages but what are the opinions on World war z, now you see me and pain and gain?

"Translation - I liked the lesbian bit"

If a dude with a c*ck in his ear says that's a good scene then i'm sold:thumbup1:

Do i really need to watch the whole movie to understand why this bit fits into the movie or is this section worth watching on it's on merit with a bottle of baby oil and some aloe vera tissues? @Ashcrapper


----------



## Ashcrapper

madmuscles said:


> I'll be not reading through 101 pages but what are the opinions on World war z, now you see me and pain and gain?
> 
> "Translation - I liked the lesbian bit"
> 
> If a dude with a c*ck in his ear says that's a good scene then i'm sold:thumbup1:
> 
> Do i really need to watch the whole movie to understand why this bit fits into the movie or is this section worth watching on it's on merit with a bottle of baby oil and some aloe vera tissues? @Ashcrapper


Google is your friend


----------



## madmuscles

Ashcrapper said:


> Google is your friend


Unfortunately google isn't my friend as i stupidly got into an online spat with Larry Page and Sergey Brin over a drunken bet which caused an argument over who really founded google which led to me being banned from google for life as well as having a number of "Goons" on several occasions come to my house to "Google me good" which was their terminology not mine:2guns:

Lol. What about the girl with the dragon tattoo and others, anyone watched/rate those?


----------



## boutye911

madmuscles said:


> Unfortunately google isn't my friend as i stupidly got into an online spat with Larry Page and Sergey Brin over a drunken bet which caused an argument over who really founded google which led to me being banned from google for life as well as having a number of "Goons" on several occasions come to my house to "Google me good" which was their terminology not mine:2guns:
> 
> Lol. What about the girl with the dragon tattoo and others, anyone watched/rate those?


The girl with the dragon tattoo is a good show. Watched the original/sweedish version and the amercian both are good.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> Translation - I liked the lesbian bit


Haha yes. Worth the price of admission alone!


----------



## alpha alkylated

Layer cake


----------



## Nytol

madmuscles said:


> I'll be not reading through 101 pages but what are the opinions on World war z, now you see me and pain and gain?


Entertaining, (you can't expect too much from such a film)

Very good, far better than I expected.

Excellent, I really can't see how people did not like it, esp those who train. 'Normal' people may have felt it was far fetched, but anyone who has spent any length of time in gyms knows that there are plenty of guys who really are that stupid, so it made it a great film for me, one of the best of the year.


----------



## Nytol

madmuscles said:


> Lol. What about the girl with the dragon tattoo and others, anyone watched/rate those?


Both versions are good, I just got the extended versions of all 3, but have not watched them yet, watched the normal versions and read the first two of the books.



alpha alkylated said:


> Layer cake


Possibly my favourite film ever :thumb:


----------



## Smitch

Watched Elysium this afternoon and thought it was pretty good.

Probably a 6/10 but worth a watch if there's not much else going on, the little girls story about the hippo and the meerkat was quite touching!


----------



## Beats

Went to see Gravity in IMAX yesterday. Very good film! Defo one for IMAX though 2D wouldnt be as good I dont think.

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## Nytol

I watched The Counsellor yesterday, now this was a film I really wanted to see as the trailer made it look awesome.

The actual film, IMO, was ****e, slow, boring and pointless.

I was so disappointed.

I've not read any reviews yet so don't know how it has been received, but it gets a thumb down from me :sad:


----------



## Tinytom

I saw Thor with the GF the other day. I was quite surprised it was not just the normal superhero mash.

Totally ridiculous story of course but thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## stone14

Watched the black swan a couple nights ago, was good/weird and slightly confusing at times. Werth a watch tho.


----------



## Beats

Tinytom said:


> Totally ridiculous story of course but thoroughly entertaining.


Did you expect a more serious storyline lol?


----------



## Beats

Nytol said:


> I watched The Counsellor yesterday, now this was a film I really wanted to see as the trailer made it look awesome.
> 
> The actual film, IMO, was ****e, slow, boring and pointless.
> 
> I was so disappointed.
> 
> I've not read any reviews yet so don't know how it has been received, but it gets a thumb down from me :sad:


Your not the first I've heard say it was sh1te might give it a miss


----------



## Nytol

Dizzee! said:


> Your not the first I've heard say it was sh1te might give it a miss


I wish I had.

Read a few reviews on IMDB after I posted that, and I'm not the only one.

I had considered that maybe it was one of those films that everyone else liked, but I just didn't get, but it wasn't, it was sh1t


----------



## Beats

Nytol said:


> I wish I had.
> 
> Read a few reviews on IMDB after I posted that, and I'm not the only one.
> 
> I had considered that maybe it was one of those films that everyone else liked, but I just didn't get, but it wasn't, it was sh1t


There's a [email protected] at my work that will never admit a film he went to see was bad but when I go see something I liked he says it has flaws etc.... He told me this was brilliant lol


----------



## latblaster

Extravasate - to force out under pressure.


----------



## winger

Last Vegas was good.


----------



## Beats

Don John was really funny. Levitt is brilliant


----------



## Adz

The Last Stand - watching it now. Really good, Arnold plays a good part in it, pretty violent, awesome Corvette in it too.


----------



## Nytol

winger said:


> Last Vegas was good.


I want to see that.



Adz The Rat said:


> The Last Stand - watching it now. Really good, Arnold plays a good part in it, pretty violent, awesome Corvette in it too.


I thought that was pretty terrible TBH.


----------



## Beats

Just back from seeing the family it was alright few funny bits but very average IMO of course lol


----------



## Classic one

Red Tails depends if you like WW2 Warbirds...


----------



## b0t13

the prisoners(out on dvdrip  )

very good fiilm! its longer than normal but the story is very good, worth a watch!


----------



## Nytol

'Hummingbird' was a very good film.


----------



## latblaster

Nytol said:


> 'Hummingbird' was a very good film.


Haven't heard about this....what kind of film is it?


----------



## Nytol

latblaster said:


> Haven't heard about this....what kind of film is it?


Jason Statham, action, but with a decent story too.

The film makers wanted the violence to be more realistic, so hired my friend John to coordinate the fights and be military advisor.

He is a stuntman, but also worked the doors with me for many years so was drawing off lots of genuine experience.


----------



## cudsyaj

The Intouchables - After he becomes a quadriplegic from a paragliding accident, an aristocrat hires a young man from the projects to be his caretaker.

BRILLIANT!!! Absolutely, hands down the best film I've seen in ages... tells a great story, has funny laugh out loud bits and pulls at the heart strings a bit too.


----------



## Guest

Mike Tyson: Undisputed Truth - Surprisingly a really good watch, there is alot of of Spike Lee esq scripted preaching and woe is me nonsense but other than that he's actually quite funny and its a good story.

Well worth a watch if you're a Tyson fan


----------



## Jaff0

Dave said:


> Mike Tyson: Undisputed Truth - Surprisingly a really good watch, there is alot of of Spike Lee esq scripted preaching and woe is me nonsense but other than that he's actually quite funny and its a good story.
> 
> Well worth a watch if you're a Tyson fan


I've got that downloaded, somewhere.

Tonight - depending on how sleepy, sleepy I am, it's going to be Alpha Papa.


----------



## mark22

Alpha papa sucks so much,I was waiting for it as well but it's ****.


----------



## PLauGE

santa paws, a lovely family film, about santa, and some dogs, kids thourghily enjoyed it, i fell asleep about 6 minutes in, will rewatch tomorrow and every day on run up to xmas and report back my findings


----------



## Jaff0

mark22 said:


> Alpha papa sucks so much,I was waiting for it as well but it's ****.


I quite enjoyed it. But I don't think it travels well - and I think it helps if you're already been a fan of the other Alan Partridge stuff.

I didn't think it was a great film by any means, but I did watch it all the way through, without falling asleep (not that it was so compelling, mind), I think if you've enjoyed the previous Partridge stuff, it probably still seems funny - albeit even by it's own standards, anacrhonistic - I'm not sure what audiences in the US would make of it, though.


----------



## Jaff0

For all those raving about Don Jon, all I can find currently is downloads with Russian audio? Are there decent versions of it (ie not cam) with English audio, 'cos I've not found any yet?


----------



## Guest

Jimmy Carrs new stand up DVD Laughing and Joking - **** funny had me in pieces, well worth a watch.


----------



## alan_wilson

Im watching

WARRIOR

Great film... Tom hardy is just a beast


----------



## Nytol

Dave said:


> Jimmy Carrs new stand up DVD Laughing and Joking - **** funny had me in pieces, well worth a watch.


I thought it was good too, especially after the atrocious effort he put out last time :sad:


----------



## G-man99

Watched new hunger games last night, was pretty good and set up for the next one


----------



## alpha alkylated

Warrior


----------



## Classic one

McVicar on now...


----------



## stew82

just watched shottas its a jamaican gangster film and its on youtube, i like these kind of films.


----------



## Kazza61

Watched Ender's game - sh1te - summary: sulky kid cries a lot.

Watched the new Hobbit movie in glorious IMAX - sh1te - summary: a gang of pretend midgets run around a lot.

Avoid both if you can.


----------



## Nytol

Kazza61 said:


> Watched Ender's game - sh1te - summary: sulky kid cries a lot.
> 
> Watched the new Hobbit movie in glorious IMAX - sh1te - summary: a gang of *pretend midgets* run around a lot.
> 
> Avoid both if you can.


They should have cast Tom, at least there would have been some authenticity.

I shall avoid them.

'Home Front' was pretty entertaining if you can ignore a couple of quite irritating bits of bad writing.

'Only God Forgives' was one of the worst films I've ever seen, 90 minutes of self indulgent b0llocks from the writer/director.


----------



## Prince Adam

Gravity

thought it was out of this world.

No, seriously, it was quite gripping.


----------



## JonnyBoy81

The Family - 5/10

Ok if you are bored. The daughter is fooking hot though.


----------



## Boshlop

black dynamite, 10/10 and one of the funniest things i have watched


----------



## Love2DL

Kazza61 said:


> Watched Ender's game - sh1te - summary: sulky kid cries a lot.
> 
> Watched the new Hobbit movie in glorious IMAX - sh1te - summary: a gang of pretend midgets run around a lot.
> 
> Avoid both if you can.


I enjoyed the Hobbit, the visuals were nice. It's like LOTR, lots of walking and story telling but worth a watch to kill time if anything IMO.

I seen insidious 2, 6/10 not a great continuation of the story and wasn't scary at all.


----------



## Classic one

WILD HOGS... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

The place beyond the pines


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

And i watched once were warriors again last night. Love that movie!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

JonnyBoy81 said:


> The Family - 5/10
> 
> Ok if you are bored. The daughter is fooking hot though.


$hit got this lined up to watch, might have to shelve it for now, and save it for a rainy day so to speak


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Ken Hutchinson said:


> $hit got this lined up to watch, might have to shelve it for now, and save it for a rainy day so to speak


its defo worth a watch mate, i think i was maybe expecting more seen looking at the cast.

it was ok, quite violent, which i wasnt expecting so that was nice.

like i say, the daughter is quite lovely.....


----------



## Nytol

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> And i watched once were warriors again last night. Love that movie!


That is a quality film!


----------



## Xbigdave79

The new superman was good, still not as good as the old one tho


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Nytol said:


> That is a quality film!


That is a guy who should NEVER take steroids! Lol


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Meaning the dude in the movie, not @Nytol


----------



## Marshan

2 Guns....my man Denzel, cool as ever for a dude near 60.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Occupation:fighter

Great movie...


----------



## Nytol

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Meaning the dude in the movie, not @Nytol


 



mixerD1 said:


> 2 Guns....my man Denzel, cool as ever for a dude near 60.


I was considering watching that on Box Office tonight, glad to hear it was good.


----------



## Tinytom

'Super' very good kick ass type film although not as funny.

The Crimson Bolt. Special weapon, a wrench. Painted red. Lolz


----------



## 1010AD

Anyone see Prisoners with Hugh Jackman in it, a mate was raving on about it just wondered if it was as good as he says it is and is it out on DVD ??


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Yes mate, prisoners is really good. Slightly disturbing tho!


----------



## DJ Riser

I watched Gangster Squad last night, tells the story of LA gangster Mickey Cohen, was really good highly recommend!


----------



## Marshan

Nytol said:


> I was considering watching that on Box Office tonight, glad to hear it was good.


Well worth a watch Nytol...enjoy.


----------



## DarkLord

Warrior

Sat and watched it in my tap out gear


----------



## jo3y

Big stan sooo funny


----------



## mark22

1010AD said:


> Anyone see Prisoners with Hugh Jackman in it, a mate was raving on about it just wondered if it was as good as he says it is and is it out on DVD ??


Good film, depends how much you want to inflict pain on wrong doers I guess, some of us do....


----------



## JonnyBoy81

DJ Riser said:


> I watched Gangster Squad last night, tells the story of LA gangster Mickey Cohen, was really good highly recommend!


One of the best films i seen for a while mate. highly recommend for anyone who aint seen it.!


----------



## richengineer

watched warrior on channel 5 other week. really good film


----------



## richengineer

also original old boy good to see that again


----------



## Beats

JonnyBoy81 said:


> One of the best films i seen for a while mate. highly recommend for anyone who aint seen it.!


Watched this about 6 times now. Seen it in the cinema was brilliant!


----------



## Wavelength

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> And i watched once were warriors again last night. Love that movie!


Under no circumstances watch the so-called sequel.

You will tear out your own eyes.


----------



## rsd147

Anchorman 2! Saw it last night LOL!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched Gravity the other night, it was a big let down for me, but the wife really enjoyed, she was just going upto bed when i put it on, it caught her eye, and she watched it all the way but the end


----------



## Bora

lillyhammer, only just started watching the series, seems good so far


----------



## Del Boy 01

Watched Argo last night, it was surprisingly good!


----------



## ki3rz

Went to see The Hobbit today, not brilliant but definitely worth a watch.


----------



## bossdog

Gravity as previously been posted but I kind off enjoyed it, even thought it made me feel a bit sick with all the spinning around in space,


----------



## Bora

lee nelson live, its on netflix, funny as fvck!


----------



## Fuarknez

Street Thief, documentary about a professional burglar.

Quite good.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Just watched: out of the furnace. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Got Clubbed lined up for tomorrow afternoon, story of Geoff Thompsons life. Good film.


----------



## Milky

Has anyone seen Thor 2 yet and is it any good ?


----------



## Tinytom

Milky said:


> Has anyone seen Thor 2 yet and is it any good ?


Yeah worth a watch.


----------



## Milky

Not a film but just watched Top Gear the perfect road trip and its good.

It helps l have done some of the journey myself and recognise a lot of places but even so l would have enjoyed it without that.


----------



## Guest

Thor 2 - wasnt bad, not as good as 1 or the avengers but worth a watch.

Class of '92 - Not a film as such, more of a documentary but utterly brilliant!

Gravity - Was ok, worth a watch

Turbo - watched it with the nieces and nephews, cracking film.


----------



## Fatstuff

Loved turbo lol


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Thor 2 - wasnt bad, not as good as 1 or the avengers but worth a watch.
> 
> Class of '92 - Not a film as such, more of a documentary but utterly brilliant!
> 
> Gravity - Was ok, worth a watch
> 
> Turbo - watched it with the nieces and nephews, cracking film.


Have you got Thor 2 ??


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Have you got Thor 2 ??


Aye


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Aye


ring me when you get chance please mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

I've just downloaded a good copy of the new hobbit film.

Heres the link if anyones interested

http://proxybay.eu/torrent/9408203/The_Hobbit-The_Desolation_of_Smaug_2013_DVDScr_XVID_AC3_Hive-CM8


----------



## Guest

Just watched the new Hobbit - wasnt bad. Same as the 1st tbh drawn out for the sake of being drawn out, but worth watching.


----------



## mark22

I made it about 2 minutes into the 1st hobbit, don't think I'll even try on this one.


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Milky said:


> Not a film but just watched Top Gear the perfect road trip and its good.


X2

I like driving abroad much more relaxing than here...


----------



## Adz

Pain And Gain, finally!

Loved it, very funny. Huge fan of Wahlberg and thought he played a top part, The Rock was great too.

Really want to go to Miami again, beautiful place.

Even the wife enjoyed it!


----------



## Adz

Fatstuff said:


> Loved turbo lol


Really want to see that!

A series of Turbo cartoons has just landed on Netflix, not seen any yet though


----------



## BoomTime

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Watched Gravity the other night, it was a big let down for me, but the wife really enjoyed, she was just going upto bed when i put it on, it caught her eye, and she watched it all the way but the end


Am I the only one that laughed at the pun ''let me down''


----------



## infernal0988

Watched the entire season of Spartacus on netflix this holiday, what a amazing series!


----------



## ki3rz

infernal0988 said:


> Watched the entire season of Spartacus on netflix this holiday, what a amazing series!


Might have to get into it, just finished getting up to date on The Walking Dead series the other day.


----------



## tyke1

infernal0988 said:


> Watched the entire season of Spartacus on netflix this holiday, what a amazing series!


Top series. Really enjoyed it. Shame about original actor Andy Whitfield. RIP


----------



## infernal0988

ki3rz said:


> Might have to get into it, just finished getting up to date on The Walking Dead series the other day.


A amazing series mate worth it without a doubt :-D


----------



## infernal0988

tyke1 said:


> Top series. Really enjoyed it. Shame about original actor Andy Whitfield. RIP


They replaced him with some scrawny little guy... Good actor but not as good as Andy


----------



## tomcatt

mark22 said:


> Good film, depends how much you want to inflict pain on wrong doers I guess, some of us do....


Watch law abiding citizen if you havent already, its unbelievable


----------



## tyke1

Watched a good day to die hard last night. Decent


----------



## infernal0988

tyke1 said:


> Watched a good day to die hard last night. Decent


Best movie the old mans done in years imo


----------



## Dan94

Just watched Law Abiding Citizen, one of the best films I've watched


----------



## Major Eyeswater

ki3rz said:


> Might have to get into it, just finished getting up to date on The Walking Dead series the other day.


You get to see Lucy Lawless & Jamie Murray in a lesbian scene.


----------



## Silvaback

Watched Prisoners, The Family and Alpha Pappa over the past few week, all worth a watch especially Prisoners

Kevin Hart's stand up DVD Let Me Explain is a good'en as well


----------



## Aliking10

Watched RUSH the other night.

Really enjoyed it, recommend it especially if you're even a little bit interested in F1.


----------



## lazy

*Prisoners* and *Rush* both epic movies


----------



## Gary29

Aliking10 said:


> Watched RUSH the other night.
> 
> Really enjoyed it, recommend it especially if you're even a little bit interested in F1.


I'm a big petrolhead and I took my mrs to watch this at the cinema, she usually hates cars and racing but she really enjoyed it as well, good film.


----------



## dt36

Bad Grandpa was on our box last night. Some proper funny scenes in there...


----------



## R1CHY

Anyone watched Pain & Gain?? Worth a watch?


----------



## Nytol

R1CHY said:


> Anyone watched Pain & Gain?? Worth a watch?


Definitely! Superb film.


----------



## Milky

Nytol said:


> Definitely! Superb film.


You started drinking early then ??


----------



## Kazza61

Watched Elysium last night. It's a belter - one of the best Sci-fi / action films I have seen in a while. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

12 years a slave is a great movie!


----------



## Blackers

The family was utter pants. ... it didn't know what it wanted to be. ..drama, thriller, comedy. .. it ended up being a bit of everything without excelling at anything


----------



## Blackers

The Millers was funny as Fook. Me and the missus were in hysterics, not very often comedies are that good tbh ... at 45 Jennifer Aniston still has it!


----------



## Clubber Lang

watched Pain & Gain a few days ago, absolutely mint film! Best ive seen for awhile, really enjoyed it. Need to watch again soon TBH


----------



## AestheticManlet

Blackers said:


> The Millers was funny as Fook. Me and the missus were in hysterics, not very often comedies are that good tbh ... *at 45 Jennifer Aniston still has it*!


Damn right lol. The movie was 1 of best comedies I've watched in a long while.

I also watched Step brothers again the other day, hilarious.


----------



## BruceT

Rise of the Planet of the Apes.

The next installment is out later this year.


----------



## Sharpz

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


lone survivor


----------



## Adz

BruceT said:


> Rise of the Planet of the Apes.
> 
> The next installment is out later this year.


Great film, didn't think I was going to enjoy it but it was brilliant


----------



## BruceT

Gorilla launching itself into the chopper, epic.


----------



## Nytol

Milky said:


> You started drinking early then ??


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Nytol said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Pain and Gain is a superb film mate...?


----------



## funkdocta

Kick Ass 2! funny film, i kept waiting for pedo bear to pop out though when hit girl was on screen


----------



## funkdocta

Milky said:


> Pain and Gain is a superb film mate...?


I liked it, thought it was hilarious and very dark.


----------



## Milky

funkdocta said:


> Kick Ass 2! funny film, i kept waiting for pedo bear to pop out though when hit girl was on screen


I thought the first one was better TBH....altho l loved the s I c stick :lol:


----------



## funkdocta

Milky said:


> I thought the first one was better TBH....altho l loved the s I c stick :lol:


Yeah first was great, i really hope they do a 3rd. They can still get another decent film out of it i reckon.


----------



## Nytol

Milky said:


> Pain and Gain is a superb film mate...?


Yeah, it is.


----------



## Milky

funkdocta said:


> Yeah first was great, i really hope they do a 3rd. They can still get another decent film out of it i reckon.


Wife goes mad because l keep watching the end bit where Kick ass appears on the jet pack with Elvis playing :lol:

FF to 4.30 :lol:


----------



## funkdocta

Milky said:


> Wife goes mad because l keep watching the end bit where Kick ass appears on the jet pack with Elvis playing :lol:
> 
> FF to 4.30 :lol:


This was my favourite... Hit Girl is a fvcking legend! I love her


----------



## boomer411

I saw Cabin In The Woods last night, crazy film, crazy concept.


----------



## Guest

Over the Christmas period, watched a film called the awakening, pretty spooky..

In 1921, England is overwhelmed by the loss and grief of World War I. Hoax exposer Florence Cathcart visits a boarding school to explain sightings of a child ghost. Everything she believes unravels as the 'missing' begin to show themselves.

Not bad and on tv


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Sharpz said:


> lone survivor


Great movie, however i find it hard to believe that such an elite unit made so many massive mistakes! And they survived falling down 2 mountains! Lol


----------



## Guest

American Hustle - 9/10 belting film, long film but well worth a watch.

And Amy Adams is pure awesome!


----------



## andyhuggins

The thief, the cook and the lover.


----------



## PLauGE

Bad grandpa (at last)

Was pretty funny, but feel it moved to far away from the theme of jackass, should of been more pranks less sh1tty story with it . 7/10


----------



## Aliking10

Sharpz said:


> lone survivor


Just watched this, hard hitting but i enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## Blackers

Jack the giant slayer! Quiet good for a fairytale! Very predictable but well made. The Princess is fit


----------



## Blackers

Also Homeland is by far the best series ever made!


----------



## digitalis

The Wrestler and Prisoners, both very good.


----------



## barsnack

just Watched 'Gravity' was incredible, but watch it in Cinema in 3d, 10/10 experience


----------



## digitalis

barsnack said:


> just Watched 'Gravity' was incredible, but watch it in Cinema in 3d, 10/10 experience


Yeah, gd film. Bit where she propels herself with a fire extinguisher through space is a bit OTT, other than that worth a watch.


----------



## barsnack

digitalis said:


> Yeah, gd film. Bit where she propels herself with a fire extinguisher through space is a bit OTT, other than that worth a watch.


if she didn't do that, film would have been over sooner


----------



## Sharpz

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Great movie, however i find it hard to believe that such an elite unit made so many massive mistakes! And they survived falling down 2 mountains! Lol


haha thats americans for ya - I watched american hustle last night with christian bale in really good film


----------



## Sharpz

Dave said:


> American Hustle - 9/10 belting film, long film but well worth a watch.
> 
> And Amy Adams is pure awesome!


this x2 shes fit as fk an its a mint film


----------



## Guest

Olympus Has Fallen (2013)

119 min - Action | Thriller - 22 March 2013 (USA)

Disgraced former Presidential guard Mike Banning finds himself trapped inside the White House in the wake of a terrorist attack; using his inside knowledge, Banning works with national security to rescue the President from his kidnappers.

Just watched, great action movie.


----------



## barsnack

Hafpor said:


> Over the Christmas period, watched a film called the awakening, pretty spooky..
> 
> In 1921, England is overwhelmed by the loss and grief of World War I. Hoax exposer Florence Cathcart visits a boarding school to explain sightings of a child ghost. Everything she believes unravels as the 'missing' begin to show themselves.
> 
> Not bad and on tv


that's the film where it turns out the Ghost is her brother who died when her father when they were young, murdered their mother, brother and then himself, and the maid wanted her to come back and be with her brother so tried to poison her, but she got saved in time....that film?


----------



## Guest

barsnack said:


> that's the film where it turns out the Ghost is her brother who died when her father when they were young, murdered their mother, brother and then himself, and the maid wanted her to come back and be with her brother so tried to poison her, but she got saved in time....that film?


Yeah sure is, not bad for Christmas tv, for once, also pretty spooky at times had me and the wife, flinching a bit :laugh:


----------



## barsnack

Hafpor said:


> Yeah sure is, not bad for Christmas tv, for once, also pretty spooky at times had me and the wife, flinching a bit :laugh:


thought it was ****e, watched Conjuring after, that was ****ing nuts


----------



## Guest

barsnack said:


> thought it was ****e, watched Conjuring after, that was ****ing nuts


Just googled it, that looks pretty scary, will have to see about getting that one :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Just watched as wrote earlier Olympus has fallen, good action movie

And few days back humming bird, with Jason statham.....great fight scenes...

On netflix.


----------



## ki3rz

I saw Olympus Has Fallen when it first came out. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Nytol

Hafpor said:


> And few days back humming bird, with Jason statham.....great fight scenes...
> 
> On netflix.


That is good to hear.

My friend John choreographed the fight scenes and was military advisor for that film.

They wanted a more realistic look to the violence, and John worked with me on the Doors for many years so has plenty of experience in that field.

I shall pass on your comment


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> That is good to hear.
> 
> My friend John choreographed the fight scenes and was military advisor for that film.
> 
> They wanted a more realistic look to the violence, and John worked with me on the Doors for many years so has plenty of experience in that field.
> 
> I shall pass on your comment


No problems, I even went as far as telling the wife half way through, what a great film it was, with no response.

Cracking film, as said great fight scenes, didn't want it to end, and definitely will be watching again :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats

I watched Hummingbird last night I thought it was a brilliant performance from Statham

When he gets the pair of tramps back in the alley way is just brilliant!


----------



## Nytol

I watched 'American Hustle' today, and thought it was a good film.

Although difficult to concentrate with Amy Adams wearing those dresses!!! mg:

That is one sexy woman.


----------



## Tinytom

I watched 'kiss kiss bang bang' with Robert Downey jr and Val Kilmer last night.

Utter sh!te


----------



## Wardy33

I watched Rush over the past 2 days of traveling to work, it's about James Hunt and Nikki Lauda post F1 champions. Good watch!

Also I got roped into watching The Croods and Rise of the Guardians last weekend and I must say, both brilliant!


----------



## romper stomper

> They wanted a more realistic look to the violence


have any of stathams films look realistic or any fight scene ??

I worked the doors for 15 years and seen so many fights - used to go to football and saw many more - never ever witnessed anything like in his films ever- and its usually fight after fight after fight - even top mma pros could never compete with his fight scenes or the stamina and flexibility or his ability to take punishment !!.


----------



## Gary29

I watched Drive the other day with Ryan Gosling in it, few years old but hadn't seen it before, I really enjoyed it, pretty fcuked up in places though, but different to the typical ****e Hollywood are putting out these days.


----------



## romper stomper

This is more like a realistic fight scene - from my favorite film


----------



## Nytol

Wardy33 said:


> I watched Rush over the past 2 days of traveling to work, it's about James Hunt and Nikki Lauda post F1 champions. Good watch!
> 
> Also I got roped into watching The Croods and Rise of the Guardians last weekend and I must say, both brilliant!


Rush was fantastic, and I am not in to F1 at all, think it is like watching paint dry.

I shall watch The Croods with my daughter at the weekend if you say it is good.



romper stomper said:


> have any of stathams films look realistic or any fight scene ??
> 
> I worked the doors for 15 years and seen so many fights - used to go to football and saw many more - never ever witnessed anything like in his films ever- and its usually fight after fight after fight - even top mma pros could never compete with his fight scenes or the stamina and flexibility or his ability to take punishment !!.


There has to be a balance between realism and what looks visually pleasing, that is what they wanted from John, as an experienced stunt man he knows about filming fights and what works on camera, but also what is 'real'.

Totally real fights would look $hit in a film, they would either be over with in 2 seconds, or end up in a 'cuddle' situation.

Hummingbird is IMO by far the best film Jason has been in, I think he is a good actor, but guilty of appearing in some terrible films. The fight scenes are more realistic, and to most who have not experienced true realism, they would be convincing.

Have a watch and let me know what you think.


----------



## Nytol

romper stomper said:


> This is more like a realistic fight scene - from my favorite film


Excellent film!

But even that is not realistic, 98% of people would have been KO'd by the 1st right cross, and that would not make for interesting viewing, especially in a film with multiple fight scenes.

Ironically I think the audience would think it was bull$hit being able to knock a person out with one shot, as they have been raised on 5 minute fight scenes with each combatant taking a massive beating before a winner emerging.


----------



## romper stomper

> Totally real fights would look $hit in a film, they would either be over with in 2 seconds, or end up in a 'cuddle' situation.


correct



> But even that is not realistic, 98% of people would have been KO'd by the 1st right cross, and that would not make for interesting viewing, especially in a film with multiple fight scenes.


correct again - but I have seen a lot of those type of fights and are more realistic - most last less than a min or two and yes would look crap for films .

To Summarize -one can say there are no realistic fight scenes in any Hollywood film - its all bull


----------



## Nytol

romper stomper said:


> correct again - but I have seen a lot of those type of fights and are more realistic - most last less than a min or two and yes would look crap for films .


I've been the 'star' in many myself  , and have often had the conversation with friends I've worked with, that if we wrote a book about some of the stuff we did, the general public would not believe it.

Hollywood has to pander to what people think is real, even though it is actually not even close, (which is a bit f*cked up really)


----------



## BruceT

I wouldn't pay to see a 'real' fight in a movie. I want entertainment.

Now, for OTT, Expendables 1 & 2 are a good watch.


----------



## romper stomper

> what people think is real


that's what disturbs me


----------



## Lukehh

Drive

great story and i LOVE the soundtrack, always a great playlist for some night time driving.


----------



## Beats

John Andrew said:


> Captain Phillips, Rush, The Dallas Buyers Club and Vendatta. All are new releases and all are good. Danny Dyer is in Vendetta and it is a great action movie, The best hard cases are always Brits!
> 
> Happy New Year, John


Danny Dyer is not a hard case he is a complete and utter helmet


----------



## romper stomper

> Danny Dyer is not a hard case he is a complete and utter helmet


yes agreed an actor who thinks he is tough - a shirt filler with and SIA badge could take that cnut apart


----------



## Beats

John Andrew said:


> Watch the movie, I said he was in it! Compared to some of the crap coming out of hollywood it's good!


Captain phillips was brilliant went to see that in the cinema I missed Rush though which im dissapointed about. Did you donwload it? If so is it a good quality copy?

I will pass on Vendetta I just googled it and i dont really fancy it......mainly due to the fact it has danny dyer in it. i havent liked any of his movies up to now so cant see me liking this lol


----------



## Beats

romper stomper said:


> yes agreed an actor who thinks he is tough - a shirt filler with and SIA badge could take that cnut apart


Hes annoying! Doing shows like deadliest men and the real football factory n all that lol now hes in East enders i believe? best place for the cnut


----------



## Dave 0511

American Hustler is ok but not what I expected and I wasn't sure if it was meant to be a serious film or a bit of a p1ss take.

Lone Soldier is really good, brutal injuries in it.


----------



## Beats

Dave 0511 said:


> American Hustler is ok but not what I expected and I wasn't sure if it was meant to be a serious film or a bit of a p1ss take.
> 
> Lone Soldier is really good, brutal injuries in it.


Lone Soldier? Do you mean Lone Survivor? Im dying to see that looks really good


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

John Andrew said:


> Captain Phillips, Rush, The Dallas Buyers Club and Vendatta. All are new releases and all are good. Danny Dyer is in Vendetta and it is a great action movie, The best hard cases are always Brits!
> 
> Happy New Year, John


Yep i agree, i enjoyed vendetta! I thought it would be awful, but its actually a good action movie.


----------



## Nytol

John Andrew said:


> Captain Phillips, Rush, The Dallas Buyers Club and Vendatta. All are new releases and all are good. Danny Dyer is in Vendetta and it is a great action movie, The best hard cases are always Brits!
> 
> Happy New Year, John





Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Yep i agree, i enjoyed vendetta! I thought it would be awful, but its actually a good action movie.


With two recommendations I shall watch Vendetta, I thought it looked quite good.

I don't think Danny Dyer has ever claimed to be a hard man in anyway, quite the opposite.

Initially I found him a bit annoying, but after seeing him on things like '8 out of 10 cats' where he is happy to take the p1ss out of himself, I have come to quite like him.

Don't watch soaps so can't comment on his role in those.

This is a very good, and quite shocking short film.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3147290/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_10

Same friend who worked on Hummingbird worked on it as coordinator, I think you can get it on itunes for £1.99?


----------



## GShock

2 Guns


----------



## mattW

Special forces is a good watch, similar to lone survivor but is French and English with English subtitles. Djimon Honsou is in it (co-starred with Di Caprio in blood diamond) great but very underrated actor imo.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Have any of you guys watched Bullhead? Its a belgian film with subtitles, but its brilliant. Its the story of a slightly deranged cattle farmer who is taking way too much of his livestock's steroids!

I would highly recommend if you can put up with subtitles.


----------



## Nytol

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Have any of you guys watched Bullhead? Its a belgian film with subtitles, but its brilliant. Its the story of a slightly deranged cattle farmer who is taking way too much of his livestock's steroids!
> 
> I would highly recommend if you can put up with subtitles.


Not heard of it, but it sounds brilliant!


----------



## Huntingground

Two young kiddy films:-

Turbo - story about a snail winning Indy 500. Some cute moment, pretty boring, fell asleep for most of it.

Frozen - much better, slightly cliched story but very well done and written/presented.

Boy of 3 loved the first one, boy of 3 and girl of 6 both loved the second one.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Nytol said:


> Not heard of it, but it sounds brilliant!


It is a brilliant film mate. One of the best i've seen in years!


----------



## Nytol

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Have any of you guys watched Bullhead? Its a belgian film with subtitles, but its brilliant. Its the story of a slightly deranged cattle farmer who is taking way too much of his livestock's steroids!
> 
> I would highly recommend if you can put up with subtitles.


I just watched the trailer, looks genuinely good.

Where did you see it, a google search only brings up one place to buy it and I'm not spending $40 to watch it.


----------



## Nytol

Huntingground said:


> Two young kiddy films:-
> 
> Turbo - story about a snail winning Indy 500. Some cute moment, pretty boring, fell asleep for most of it.
> 
> Frozen - much better, slightly cliched story but very well done and written/presented.
> 
> Boy of 3 loved the first one, boy of 3 and girl of 6 both loved the second one.


I thought Frozen was pretty good, my 8yr old daughter loved it.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Nytol said:


> I just watched the trailer, looks genuinely good.
> 
> Where did you see it, a google search only brings up one place to buy it and I'm not spending $40 to watch it.


I downloaded it. I will post the link below

http://proxybay.eu/torrent/7077601/Bullhead_[Rundskop]_[2011]_BRRip_XviD_-_CODY


----------



## Dave 0511

Dizzee! said:


> Lone Soldier? Do you mean Lone Survivor? Im dying to see that looks really good


That's the bad boy


----------



## Dave 0511

Watched gravity earlier that's OK but skipped about half an hr as it was quite samey


----------



## Beats

Dave 0511 said:


> That's the bad boy


I think thats due out in the cinema this month I cant wait to go see it.

Got a cinema pass from cineworld £15 per month can go see as many 2D movies as I want and get 10% off the food and drinks. After I have had it a year I get 2D and 3D movies pls 25% off food and drink its pretty good when you consider a cinema ticket is over 8 quid these days


----------



## Beats

Dave 0511 said:


> Watched gravity earlier that's OK but skipped about half an hr as it was quite samey


Went to see that in Imax was really good


----------



## romper stomper

> Its a belgian film with subtitles


man bites dog - great flick - black as black comedy


----------



## fitrut

watched The Wolf Of Wall Street last night, really good, def worth watching


----------



## Kevin DAFitness

Django!


----------



## Nytol

fitrut said:


> watched The Wolf Of Wall Street last night, really good, def worth watching


I'm looking forward to that coming out, the trailer looks excellent.


----------



## G-man99

The cannonball run

Epic film......


----------



## fitrut

Nytol said:


> I'm looking forward to that coming out, the trailer looks excellent.


yes it is, the movie itself is quite long 3hrs but its amazing, doesnt feel long, Jonah Hill's acting is insane there too  never knew he can do serious roles


----------



## Robbiedbee

Wasn't blown away by Elysium, the plot was a bit thin. It looked great though.


----------



## DazUKM

fitrut said:


> watched The Wolf Of Wall Street last night, really good, def worth watching


Been waiting to see this for ages!


----------



## Nytol

Robbiedbee said:


> Wasn't blown away by Elysium, the plot was a bit thin. It looked great though.


I thought it was $hite.

I know it is fantasy and we are not meant to take it too seriously, but there were so many holes in that story it was impossible to enjoy.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

@Nytol did you manage to get hold of bullhead mate?


----------



## timbear84

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


Lone surviver is good, but i enjoyed out of the furnace more really good, and woody harrelson is evil!


----------



## Nytol

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> @Nytol did you manage to get hold of bullhead mate?


I clicked on the link you put up, but it made no sense to me, I've never downloaded anything like that before, (yes, I'm a computer retard at times).

Do I have to register to the site you linked?


----------



## Jayster

Bad Grampa made me giggle :/


----------



## Will2309

Has anyone seen seven pounds with Will Smith. ??

It was on movie mix the other night

Imdb reviews was 8 so I thought I would watch it. Turns out I really enjoyed it, it was abit sad towards the end.

Well worth a watch.


----------



## Beats

Will2309 said:


> Has anyone seen seven pounds with Will Smith. ??
> 
> It was on movie mix the other night
> 
> Imdb reviews was 8 so I thought I would watch it. Turns out I really enjoyed it, it was abit sad towards the end.
> 
> Well worth a watch.


Funnily enough I saw that on sale on blu ray the other day was tempted to buy it. Going to DL it now lol


----------



## Beats

Went to see American Hustle last night really enjoyed it!


----------



## Blackers

I watched John Carter last night on NowTV.... not bad for Disney! Lynn Collins is fit as Fook in it!


----------



## Blackers

I really want to watch the Lord of the rings trilogy again but can't sit still for 3+ hours at a time


----------



## Blackers

It might be a good one to save for all the cardio I got scheduled in March onwards....#exercisebikeboredom


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Nytol said:


> I clicked on the link you put up, but it made no sense to me, I've never downloaded anything like that before, (yes, I'm a computer retard at times).
> 
> Do I have to register to the site you linked?


http://proxybay.eu/help

This is a link explaining how to download movies mate, its a piece of cake! I've not paid to watch a film in years!!

I normally just transfer the film on to a usb stick and plug that in to my tv.


----------



## Nytol

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> http://proxybay.eu/help
> 
> This is a link explaining how to download movies mate, its a piece of cake! I've not paid to watch a film in years!!
> 
> I normally just transfer the film on to a usb stick and plug that in to my tv.


Thank you mate, I really appreciate that :beer:


----------



## Rob68

Watched American Hustle yesterday ,was pretty good

Got the wolf of wall street and lone survivor to watch later


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I get all my films from here

http://come.in/#


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched the wolf of wall street last night, what should of been a classic was a big let down, it was about an hour to long, they just kept throwing naked women at the screen out of desperation, not a patch on wall street from the 80's


----------



## Danny2795

Olympus has fallen was awsome,non stop action start to finish


----------



## G-man99

Anyone seen Last Vegas, comedy???

Might go and watch it tonight in the cinema


----------



## romper stomper

dont know if its been mentioned

4 lions

such a sensitive subject matter - home grown Muslim extremists and potential suicide bombers be so freaking hilarious - must have caused some waves in the uk ??


----------



## Blackers

Thanks for reminding me to watch that. I saw the trailer ages ago and it looked hilarious


----------



## engllishboy

I have Last Vegas downloading now. I hope it's as good as the trailer made it look...


----------



## G-man99

engllishboy said:


> I have Last Vegas downloading now. I hope it's as good as the trailer made it look...


Tag me when you've seen it for your review.

Mrs got wrecked last night so it's a film in the house instead.

Watching The Heat instead


----------



## Love2DL

New hobbit movie is great.


----------



## paullen

Just watched vendetta after it being recommend on here. I normally hate dyer, but he does a good job in this film. It does feel cut short at the end.


----------



## ChiNN

Anchorman 2 is worth a watch


----------



## Loveleelady

frozen

cute wiv nice inspirational little songs


----------



## PLauGE

Just finished watching last vegas, enjoyed it but as usual far to much hype surrounding the film so was expecting more, still worthy of a watch 7/10 for me


----------



## engllishboy

G-man99 said:


> Tag me when you've seen it for your review.
> 
> Mrs got wrecked last night so it's a film in the house instead.
> 
> Watching The Heat instead


Just finished watching. I thought it was fvcking great!


----------



## Pain2Gain

Do NOT watch the marked ones it's absolutely rubbish


----------



## McGuire86

The Hobbit - pretty good

47 Ronin - not bad but not great

Captain Phillips - very good


----------



## Radioactive Man

the wolf of wall street - really liked it


----------



## Laurieloz

12 Years A Slave. Wonderful film


----------



## Stephen9069

Don John was good and filth with James McAvoy made me laugh


----------



## Skinny Guy

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> http://proxybay.eu/help
> 
> This is a link explaining how to download movies mate, its a piece of cake! I've not paid to watch a film in years!!
> 
> I normally just transfer the film on to a usb stick and plug that in to my tv.


Might be stupid question but does it need to be a certain file format to play through usb on the tv?


----------



## Radioactive Man

Skinny Guy said:


> Might be stupid question but does it need to be a certain file format to play through usb on the tv?


Dont know if there is a diffirence with diffirent types of tv's. my friend has samsung tvs in the house and is able to play mp4 and avi files on hers.


----------



## paullen

Different tvs will play different files.

I stream all my stuff from my laptop to the TV, as just about anything that way.


----------



## EctoSize

For those with Netflix, I saw a film called 'The Raid' at the weekend! It's about an Indonesian police squad raiding a tower block owned by the local drug lord and the residents are very loyal! Situation becomes reversed when they all turn on the police! Some epic fight scenes! It's in Indonesian with subtitles but don't let that put you off!


----------



## BruceT

Attack the block? Or whatever it's called.


----------



## barneycharles

Dear John


----------



## Nytol

I saw 'Last Vegas' the other day, and really enjoyed it.

Very funny, a 'feel good' movie if you will, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## EctoSize

BruceT said:


> Attack the block? Or whatever it's called.


This aimed at me mate?


----------



## Beats

EctoSize said:


> For those with Netflix, I saw a film called 'The Raid' at the weekend! It's about an Indonesian police squad raiding a tower block owned by the local drug lord and the residents are very loyal! Situation becomes reversed when they all turn on the police! Some epic fight scenes! It's in Indonesian with subtitles but don't let that put you off!


Fight scenes are unreal in this


----------



## JonnyBoy81

watched the raid last night! very good fight scenes. awesome man movie.


----------



## Beats

The film I am really looking forward to seeing is Captain America 2!! Tipped to be the best of the Marvel movies so far


----------



## BruceT

EctoSize said:


> This aimed at me mate?


Yeah, thought I'd quoted you, apologies. Haven't seen Attack the Block, but sounded familiar. Have you seen it, if so, is The Raid similar?


----------



## barneycharles

Just watched all of them ROCKY 1 2 3 4 5 BALBOA!


----------



## EctoSize

BruceT said:


> Yeah, thought I'd quoted you, apologies. Haven't seen Attack the Block, but sounded familiar. Have you seen it, if so, is The Raid similar?


No probs, haven't seen that but just googled it, doesn't sound the same, it's got aliens in it haha! Sounds as though some kids are hiding in a tower block! In The Raid they are there to take down the owner of the tower block but things reverse and they have to fight their way out! More like Die Hard with Bruce Lee type fight scenes!


----------



## JonnyBoy81

watched 'Side Effects' too the other night. really good film, recommended.


----------



## Guest

The Wolf of Wall Street - 9/10 brilliant watch, based on the rise and fall of a stockbroker. Long film but it really is superb!

Lone Survivor - 6/10 wasnt bad, just not much story to it. Worth a watch if you're bored.


----------



## Jaff0

Dave said:


> The Wolf of Wall Street - 9/10 brilliant watch, based on the rise and fall of a stockbroker. Long film but it really is superb!


Watched half last night, I'll watch the rest tonight - enjoyed it so far.

One other thing I noticed - there was the odd time where I could swear DiCaprio is getting a look of Walken.


----------



## gav76

watched american hustle, fantastic film christian bale is brilliant


----------



## Blackers

Watched halo 4 Web series on netflix which is pretty good if you like scifi films


----------



## mozzwigan

Midgets in action


----------



## Beats

Dave said:


> The Wolf of Wall Street - 9/10 brilliant watch, based on the rise and fall of a stockbroker. Long film but it really is superb!
> 
> Lone Survivor - 6/10 wasnt bad, just not much story to it. Worth a watch if you're bored.


Going to see Wolf Of Wall Street tonight really looking forward to this one


----------



## Marshan

Dizzee! said:


> Going to see Wolf Of Wall Street tonight really looking forward to this one


Same as mate...read the book and follow up last year and cannot f.ing wait to see it....3 hrs long as well!!! Ive a feeling Ill be seeing it more than once. Mrs. is working on tonight...if shes too late for cinema I'm going without her haha. A fella Id love to meet.


----------



## Beats

mixerD1 said:


> Same as mate...read the book and follow up last year and cannot f.ing wait to see it....3 hrs long as well!!! Ive a feeling Ill be seeing it more than once. Mrs. is working on tonight...if shes too late for cinema I'm going without her haha. A fella Id love to meet.


Haha norman nae pals in the cinema

Yeah 3 hours long means an even bigger juice and bigger bag of popcorn lol


----------



## paullen

Nytol said:


> I saw 'Last Vegas' the other day, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Very funny, a 'feel good' movie if you will, definitely worth a watch.


I watched that yesterday on the rower, better than I expected!


----------



## Randy Watson

Wolf of wall street one of the best films if seen in a long time.

Captain Phillips was a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

I posted about it way back in this thread. But i can recommend Bullhead highly enough!! Watch it guys!


----------



## Jaff0

Randy Watson said:


> Wolf of wall street one of the best films if seen in a long time.


Finished watching it last night - thorougly enjoyed it, thumbs up from me.

Next to watch, I've got:-

Don Jon

Elysium

American Hustle


----------



## Bora

a bronx tail, watching it now, awesome film


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Escape Plan with Arnie and Stallone..nothing original but great seeing them together and loads of sly comments about the other ones films. Worth a watch!


----------



## Adz

This Is The End - 9/10

Very very funny


----------



## gymjim

Escape plan- Excellent

Wolf on wolf street- great film, one of the best i have seen in the last year.

American Hustle- Did not rate it that much, got pretty bored. Good how it comes together at the end.


----------



## SwAn1

fitrut said:


> watched The Wolf Of Wall Street last night, really good, def worth watching


Someone just told me that was bollox I am confused perhaps I should just give it a go


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

SwAn1 said:


> Someone just told me that was bollox I am confused perhaps I should just give it a go


Not a patch on wall street from the 80's, plus it runs about one and a half hours to long


----------



## Adz

Fishheadsoup said:


> Escape Plan with Arnie and Stallone..nothing original but great seeing them together and loads of sly comments about the other ones films. Worth a watch!


Really want to see this!


----------



## BruceT

Total Recall, not the Arnie one. Was an entertaining watch with a few nods to the original.


----------



## fitrut

SwAn1 said:


> Someone just told me that was bollox I am confused perhaps I should just give it a go


exactly! I guess they have a point why they didn't like it, heard saying too much nudity and drugs and so on, some scenes yes was bit extreme for some people, not gonna say - spoil alert but once you see it, youll know what I mean, but the guy lived at the time the way it was presented at the movie so sugar coated story no needed, DiCaprios and Jonah Hills acts were amazing, especially Jonah Hills thought the guy can do comedies only but thats my view. saw American Hustle yesterday, was OK id say but wolf much better

off to watch Grudge Match with Stallone and De Niro


----------



## SwAn1

fitrut said:


> exactly! I guess they have a point why they didn't like it, heard saying too much nudity and drugs and so on, some scenes yes was bit extreme for some people, not gonna say - spoil alert but once you see it, youll know what I mean, but the guy lived at the time the way it was presented at the movie so sugar coated story no needed, DiCaprios and Jonah Hills acts were amazing, especially Jonah Hills thought the guy can do comedies only but thats my view. saw American Hustle yesterday, was OK id say but wolf much better
> 
> off to watch Grudge Match with Stallone and De Niro


Just finished watching it fcuking brilliant


----------



## ki3rz

Hooked on Prison Break atm. Only on season 1 but loving it so far.


----------



## romper stomper

> Hooked on Prison Break atm. Only on season 1 but loving it so far.


i started with that - started off great - but so many freaking things go wrong it takes so long for the story to move sometimes


----------



## PLauGE

Just watched that human centipede, again, ooooosh, still reeliing, got a bit of a stiffy but wasnt the blue i expexted, not ****ing material so a low 4/10


----------



## BruceT

PLauGE said:


> Just watched that human centipede, again, ooooosh, still reeliing, got a bit of a stiffy but wasnt the blue i expexted, not ****ing material so a low 4/10


I've been told what happens, shan't bother watching it!


----------



## bigbob33

The ice man and red dawn are both worth a watch


----------



## pieball

K-pax , wreck it Ralph


----------



## BennyC

Wolf Of Wall Street is great, hilarious throughout.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

I've just got "All is lost" so gonna put that on this arvo.


----------



## Dave 0511

romper stomper said:


> i started with that - started off great - but so many freaking things go wrong it takes so long for the story to move sometimes


 Gets awful during the middle few seasons when the US writers strike was on... It really showed in prison break. But overall it is worth sticking with I thought.


----------



## Adz

We Are The Millers - watching it now, Jennifer Aniston as a stripper, oh my god :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

SwAn1 said:


> Just finished watching it fcuking brilliant


and now you probably think why the hell they didnt like it :w00t:


----------



## Dave 0511

Last days on Mars is OK don't know if that's been mentioned. Starts off better than it ends.


----------



## Prophecy

Out Of The Furnace. Very good! 7/10


----------



## dirtymusket1

Just watched Instructions not included and thought it was one of the best films i have seen in a long time............ :crying:

but it is NOT in the Action genre


----------



## Beats

Jaff0 said:


> Finished watching it last night - thorougly enjoyed it, thumbs up from me.
> 
> Next to watch, I've got:-
> 
> Don Jon
> 
> Elysium
> 
> American Hustle


Enjoyed all of those! If you havent already I would add Last Vegas to that list


----------



## Beats

Adz The Rat said:


> We Are The Millers - watching it now, Jennifer Aniston as a stripper, oh my god :bounce:


I felt she was the only good thing about that movie


----------



## Bora

anyone who has netflix, watch Frankie boyle live2: if i could reach...

im halfway through it now and laughed all the way through ass always its funny as fck


----------



## Beats

bigforbday said:


> anyone who has netflix, watch Frankie boyle live2: if i could reach...
> 
> im halfway through it now and laughed all the way through ass always its funny as fck


Frankie Boyle is class! He took the p1ss out of Chris Brown on twitter so much that he ended up blocking him haha brilliant


----------



## Robbiedbee

Really enjoyed American Hustle last night.


----------



## IronMaiden

Elysium not as good as I thought was ok tho some cool parts. District 9 was better in my opinion

Captain phillips - good

A place beyond the pines - good

Gravity - good

Mama - no no no


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Lone Survivor is worth a watch


----------



## Beats

Went to see Grudge Match last night

Was really funny with Kevin Hart,De Niro and Alan Arkin. De Niro's son in the film would have passed as a real son, Cant remember his name but he was in Snitch with the rock?


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Watched all is lost recently, possibly the least exciting film ever made. 2 hours of an old man sitting on a boat not speaking! Give it a miss lads!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Watched all is lost recently, possibly the least exciting film ever made. 2 hours of an old man sitting on a boat not speaking! Give it a miss lads!


The wife just said to me, have you got any films to watch, i said i have a Robert Redford one, he is lost at sea on his own on a boat, she said, i don't think so, it sounds boring, so thats a no from me as well lol


----------



## funkypigeon

Anuvahood

Dance flick

If you like parodys youll love these 2, probly 2 of the funnyest ive ever seen

Also i loved Jonny English Reborn


----------



## Heavyassweights

Mike Tyson live show


----------



## romper stomper

Kill List - good flick a little weird towards the end - but well worth a watch


----------



## Sharpz

romper stomper said:


> Kill List - good flick a little weird towards the end - but well worth a watch


the end is messed up!

im 2 hours into wolf of wall street - top film


----------



## Smitch

The. Counselor was really good, great cast too.


----------



## mark22

In the name of the father, watch it....


----------



## Randy Watson

Just watched Rush great film, I was rooting for Lauda at the end!


----------



## LGM

Wolf of wall street. Saw that this week, was very good. Didn't know it was based on a true story too!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Last Vegas. Pulled the heart strings somehow.


----------



## Bear2012

Just watched Wolf of wall street

Ace film better and entertaining!


----------



## tommyc2k7

Just watched Pain and Gain, was a laugh


----------



## ashmo

Wolf of Wall Street very good!


----------



## Usenetor

Watched Wolf of Wall Street, I expected a little bit more from the movie but was very entertainy.


----------



## Jaff0

John Andrew said:


> I was very surprised by him! And impressed, Watch his greatest knockouts! He was one of the best fighters of all time.


Yebbut, Bruce Lee would have still taken him.

Some, all, or possibly none of this post is serious...


----------



## Wavelength

Got around to watching the 3D version of Predator the other day, outstanding! Must have taken them frigging ages to convert it - there are background and foreground branches and ferns in 99% of the shots.


----------



## TURBS

Just watched Enders Game... really excellent film with awesome effects


----------



## SwAn1

Just watched Neighbours in 3D it was epic


----------



## Benchbum

Just watched the notebook and cried like a bitch


----------



## Prince Adam

Grudge match

was crap


----------



## Prince Adam

All is lost

Dull


----------



## G-man99

Just watched 'Now you see me'

Pretty good :thumbup1:


----------



## 1010AD

Got taken 2 for £6 DVD so for that price thought I'd watch it, expecting it to be crap but was surprised that it didn't have a bad story line. Glad it had Liam Neeson in it again or it would defiantly of been sh!t


----------



## Beats

Prince Adam said:


> Grudge match
> 
> was crap


Really? I thought it was funny


----------



## Gary29

Already been mentioned but I watched Wolf of Wall Street at the weekend, awesome film.

I also watched Lone Survivor, another good film, brutal in places and really moving at the end as it's based on a true story.


----------



## NightHawk

Wolf of Wall Street is very decent if you like drugs, boobies and money ...


----------



## Gary29

NightHawk said:


> Wolf of Wall Street is very decent if you like drugs, boobies and money ...


Who doesn't?!


----------



## tyke1

Watched filth last night. Pretty ****ed up


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Homefront, pretty bog standard Jason Statham action flick. Worth a watch tho


----------



## Heavyassweights

Labyrinth. David bowies best songs


----------



## Prince Adam

Heavyassweights said:


> Labyrinth. David bowies best songs


Great film


----------



## andyhuggins

Heavyassweights said:


> Labyrinth. David bowies best songs


Great film.


----------



## Dave 0511

Tried he new Thor movie last night but only got half way it was rubbish absolute cr4p.

Just watching secret life of Walter Mitty now good so far


----------



## Will2309

Just watched lone survivor. Brilliant film. True story.


----------



## Dave 0511

Finally finished watching captain. Phillips. Really good but the fact it is said to be so far removed from the truth did put me off a bit. I know its Hollywood but I felt bad for the crew members as he is actually said to be a total c++t.


----------



## SwAn1

1010AD said:


> Got taken 2 for £6 DVD so for that price thought I'd watch it, expecting it to be crap but was surprised that it didn't have a bad story line. Glad it had Liam Neeson in it again or it would defiantly of been sh!t


LOL it was rubbish! Throw a hand grenade now and I'll count the seconds tick by.......right, throw another. She just walks around throwing grenades in a big city whilst he counts. I'm all for escapeism but fcuk me


----------



## McGuire86

Rambo First Blood Part II - Just about to start on ITV4


----------



## westy125

Watched Homefront tonight, same old statham film, ok not great


----------



## G-man99

Will2309 said:


> Just watched lone survivor. Brilliant film. True story.


Just watched it myself, good film


----------



## 1010AD

SwAn1 said:


> LOL it was rubbish! Throw a hand grenade now and I'll count the seconds tick by.......right, throw another. She just walks around throwing grenades in a big city whilst he counts. I'm all for escapeism but fcuk me


(LOL) Ok yer me and the girlfriend did rip it apart a bit whist watching but I was generally surprised that it did have a story line that wasn't to bad. It was worth my 6 quid anyway


----------



## SwAn1

1010AD said:


> (LOL) Ok yer me and the girlfriend did rip it apart a bit whist watching but I was generally surprised that it did have a story line that wasn't to bad. It was worth my 6 quid anyway


Yeah I was the mug that watched it at the cinema for a million pounds, the bint can't drive and then she suddenly can do hanbrake turns as you see the rear wheel lock up in the merc.


----------



## romper stomper

Knuckles - a BBC documentary - a long running paddy Pikey feud between the Quinns and the Joyces - fights filmed over a ten year period - a good documentary - glad for the subtitles !!!


----------



## 1010AD

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I was the mug that watched it at the cinema for a million pounds, the bint can't drive and then she suddenly can do hanbrake turns as you see the rear wheel lock up in the merc.


Did say to the girlfriend I didn't see her dad learning her to drive like that. What made me pi$s was when him and his ex wife were in a car being followed, he told her he needs her to focus like he does then gives her a sh!t load of directions going everywhere through shops and allays My girlfriend said fuk me I'd need a pen and paper to remember all that, LOL


----------



## SwAn1

1010AD said:


> Did say to the girlfriend I didn't see her dad learning her to drive like that. What made me pi$s was when him and his ex wife were in a car being followed, he told her he needs her to focus like he does then gives her a sh!t load of directions going everywhere through shops and allays My girlfriend said fuk me I'd need a pen and paper to remember all that, LOL


FPMSL, yeah me and the missus looked at each other then burst out laughing in a quiet cinema


----------



## Jaff0

Just watched Filth - fvcking loved it.


----------



## Dave 0511

Watched homefront last night. Was enjoyable but utter b++locks. Awful plot but just one of those you can watch and forget.

Now started the series "black sails". Pretty decent pilot episode so worth watching.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Dave 0511 said:


> Watched homefront last night. Was enjoyable but utter b++locks. Awful plot but just one of those you can watch and forget.
> 
> Now started the series "black sails". Pretty decent pilot episode so worth watching.


I just started black sails, not bad but series 2 of vikings starts in couple of weeks! Cannot wait!


----------



## Jaff0

Anybody seen that Walter Mitty flick?


----------



## Wheyman

watched the Dallas Buyers club, not bad at all some great acting


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal

How High - my favourite film of all time, so funny! Watch it at least once a month.

Not a film but Micky Flanagans new comedy dvd is absolutely class!

Sound City Documentary about sound city studios in America. Featuring a lot of the famous bands that were made famous after recording an album there. The stories made me wish I was around that place in the 70's!


----------



## Dave 0511

Jaff0 said:


> Anybody seen that Walter Mitty flick?


Yeah. Its alright. Average.


----------



## latblaster

Just watched "The Place Beyond the Pines" Ryan Gosling was very good...then halfway through I had no fooking clue what was happening.


----------



## Bora

step brothers-netflix....

think ive watched it 4 times this week :lol:


----------



## BruceT

Watched Wolf of Wall Street last week. Brilliant!

Robocop looks good too. Doesn't seem like 20years since seeing the first one....


----------



## Jaff0

BruceT said:


> Robocop looks good too. Doesn't seem like 20years since seeing the first one....


That'll be because it's not.


----------



## Bora

BruceT said:


> Watched Wolf of Wall Street last week. Brilliant!
> 
> Robocop looks good too. Doesn't seem like 20years since seeing the first one....


think i will watch that tonight heard nothing but good reviews!


----------



## BruceT

Jaff0 said:


> That'll be because it's not.


How would you know when I saw the first one?


----------



## Bora

about the games life, family etc, came across it on a side video, its actualy a good watch, 1hr 20mins


----------



## Heavyassweights

Flash Gordon

Get the bird man scene when they are attacking the ship on repeat before your workout and ul be ****ting PBs

DIIIIIIIIIIIVE


----------



## TheOne1983

I still watch mary poppins, and the wizard of oz (1939) version, only two films that really get me on the edge of my seat and my adrenaline pumping.


----------



## BruceT

Bullet to the Head. Could've been so much better.


----------



## Heavyassweights

TheOne1983 said:


> I still watch mary poppins, and the wizard of oz (1939) version, only two films that really get me on the edge of my seat and my adrenaline pumping.


Good mate.


----------



## G-man99

Just seen Last Vegas, rather amusing and a nice enough film


----------



## polishmate

falling down from '93

a classic


----------



## G-man99

Merkleman said:


> Charlies Anals


I did view grand theft anal recently


----------



## PLauGE

The selfish giant

british film, heard good stuff about it, mainly cos its british I guess

very poor, 4/10 from me


----------



## alan_wilson

Watched

Lone survivor 8/10

Captain philips 9.5/10


----------



## Madoxx

alan_wilson said:


> Watched
> 
> Lone survivor 8/10
> 
> Captain philips 9.5/10


Will back you on these, brilliant movies


----------



## romper stomper

> Ryan Gosling was very good...then halfway through I had no fooking clue what was happening.


good actor but stars in movies like that ;o)



> Bullet to the Head. Could've been so much better.


I generally dislike Stallone - but he was ok in this some good quips - "are we Vikings" was a funny one


----------



## Pancake'

The Rise of the White Collar Football Hooligain? I think that's what it was called? was about credit card theft, quiet a good watch bit dull though. think it was a nick love film am not sure.


----------



## MrGRoberts

evil dead - 8/10


----------



## Dave 0511

Has

Anyone

Got

A

Bleeding

Link

To

Generation

IRONNNNN!

For f**cks sake!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Dave 0511 said:


> Has
> 
> Anyone
> 
> Got
> 
> A
> 
> Bleeding
> 
> Link
> 
> To
> 
> Generation
> 
> IRONNNNN!
> 
> For f**cks sake!


haha i know!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul

Not haha i know a link but haha i want the link as well. read it back didnt seam quite right.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

How can any bloke not be tempted by this film? I will report back as to how completely sh*t it is tomorrow!


----------



## ki3rz

On the last few episodes of prison break atm. Middle 2 seasons dragged in parts, but it gets better again towards the end :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

Watched 'Gravity'...it was rubbish.

Great sfx, lots of loud music to create tension, but just two characters & an utterly predictable story.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I watched Jackie Brown last night, it's been a long while since I last saw it and it's still a class film :-D


----------



## gearchange

Nazi's from the Moon...Surprisingly big budget movie that never went mainstream. "I wonder if the title ruined it"


----------



## jo3y

Watched that new 300 film last night that was really good


----------



## Guest

The Great Gatsby, how Leonardo hasn't got an oscar yet I do not know!!


----------



## Guest

polishmate said:


> falling down from '93
> 
> a classic


Michael Douglas in this is me everyday of the week lol.

Epic film.


----------



## Prince Adam

Spawn of Haney said:


> The Great Gatsby, how Leonardo hasn't got an oscar yet I do not know!!


Scandal, the lad is brilliant in everything he does.

Only a matter of time


----------



## Bora

watched gravity the other night, was utter bollox but watched it all way through because i bought it from sky store :lol:


----------



## fitrut

Spawn of Haney said:


> The Great Gatsby, how Leonardo hasn't got an oscar yet I do not know!!


he supposed to get it for Gilbert Grape movie ages ago, shame tho but cant wait for his next movie


----------



## stevieboy100

Jaff0 said:


> Just watched Filth - fvcking loved it.


not a patch on the book though film was good but the book had me in stitches most of the time


----------



## andyhuggins

Just watched jungle Book with the grand daughter. great feel good film


----------



## Jas

The Place Between the Pines" , with Ryan Gosling and Bradley Cooper.

For anyone who hasn't seen it, see it.


----------



## Jas

fitrut said:


> he supposed to get it for Gilbert Grape movie ages ago, shame tho but cant wait for his next movie


The Wolf of Wall Street is out, or something next ?


----------



## GaryMatt

My Name is Nobody (old western)


----------



## Jas

jo3y said:


> Watched that new 300 film last night that was really good


Really good, seriously? Have you seen the first 300 film?

Mark Camode film review on BBC said this was utter rubbish, guess its all about opinions


----------



## Gym-pig

Philomena - Steve Coogan and Judie Dench . Thought it would be a chick flick but it wasn't , it was superb


----------



## Jas

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I watched Jackie Brown last night, it's been a long while since I last saw it and it's still a class film :-D


Beverly Hills Cop 2 was on last night, Eddie Murphy was awesome


----------



## fitrut

Jas said:


> The Wolf of Wall Street is out, or something next ?


yes I think I heard 2 new ones will be out soon ''The devil in the white city'' and ''Legacy of secrecy''


----------



## Jas

latblaster said:


> Watched 'Gravity'...it was rubbish.
> 
> Great sfx, lots of loud music to create tension, but just two characters & an utterly predictable story.


Yeah gravity, I have lately heard its better at the IMAX than conventional cinema to see it. I'm not a huge sandra bollock fan acting wise. I thought she was ok at best in Demolition Man, Speed and the Net, but nothing which wanted me to see any of those films again, and that for me is a mark of a good or great film - to want to see it again.


----------



## Jas

fitrut said:


> yes I think I heard 2 new ones will be out soon ''The devil in the white city'' and ''Legacy of secrecy''


Ok, i'll have to look out for how those do when they come out. He was a bit overshadowed in gangster of new york by Daniel Day Lewis, last of the mohicans, guy's an amazing actor


----------



## fitrut

Jas said:


> Ok, i'll have to look out for how those do when they come out. He was a bit overshadowed in gangster of new york by Daniel Day Lewis, last of the mohicans, guy's an amazing actor


ah true that, thought so too


----------



## ki3rz

Can't sleep and pretty bored... Any recommendations for a film to stick on?


----------



## Prophecy

ki3rz said:


> Can't sleep and pretty bored... Any recommendations for a film to stick on?


I Am Legend / Training Day / Wolf of Wallstreet / White House Down. Hope you haven't seen one of those.


----------



## woody081

Watched the iceman recently and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## mark22

If you can't sleep due to pharmaceutical reasons training day is a good watch.


----------



## hometrainer

went to see the new 300 film not much to say about that other than disappointing .Captain America the winter solider looks good from the 10 minute trailer that i saw anyway and i always like the snippet that they put at the end of the Marvel films for the next one that's coming out


----------



## Beats

hometrainer said:


> went to see the new 300 film not much to say about that other than disappointing .Captain America the winter solider looks good from the 10 minute trailer that i saw anyway and i always like the snippet that they put at the end of the Marvel films for the next one that's coming out


Off to see 300 tonight. I loved the first one so I hope im not disappointed lol


----------



## GGLynch89

Pain & Gain


----------



## G-man99

Dizzee! said:


> Off to see 300 tonight. I loved the first one so I hope im not disappointed lol


Not seen it yet but the few I know who have, said it was rubbish compared to the first one :-(


----------



## Jont2013

Bullhead was on film 4 recently , good flick if anyone's interested foreign with English subs

A Prophet is another good one


----------



## Adz

30 Minutes Or Less - on Netflix at the moment, watched it Friday night, very enjoyable, proper laughed out loud quite a few times


----------



## latblaster

Over the last few years I've been watching "Damages" with Glenn Close & Rose Byrne in it.

It's got four seasons & is about a Lawyer & what she does. Just started the final set.

I think the closest comparison would be "The Firm" which had Tom Cruise starring.

Really is worth watching as it's intelligently done with a fantastic plot. Can't wait for tonight when I watch another episode. :thumb:


----------



## Benls1991

This is the end is decent. Good laugh. It's on anytime now aswell


----------



## jonyhunter

Man of Steel is damn good.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched lone survivor last night, based on a true story

Plot Summary: Based on The New York Times bestselling true story of heroism, courage and survival, "Lone Survivor" tells the incredible tale of four Navy SEALs on a covert mission to neutralize a high-level al-Qaeda operative who are ambushed by the enemy in the mountains of Afghanistan. Faced with an impossible moral decision, the small band is isolated from help and surrounded by a much larger force of Taliban ready for war. As they confront unthinkable odds together, the four men find reserves of strength and resilience as they stay in the fight to the finish.


----------



## Beats

Was disappointed with 300


----------



## heavy123

Dallas Texas buyers club is good


----------



## dtlv

Watched Wer last night and 47 Ronin the night before, both of those were fun.


----------



## landerson

Last Vegas is a good watch!


----------



## latblaster

Watched "Counsellor" last night with Brad Pitt, Cameron Diaz, Penelope...the Spanish Bird.

It was directed by Ridley Scott.

This is a truly amazing film about a Lawyer (Fassbinder) & a drug deal that goes wrong.

It's far from the normal type like this, & poses an immense Philosophical question.


----------



## fitrut

watched Need for Speed, not bad


----------



## pea head

Not sure what watch tonight from...

Lone Survivor

Hunger Games

Zero Dark Thirty

I am Soldier


----------



## fitrut

pea head said:


> Not sure what watch tonight from...
> 
> Lone Survivor
> 
> Hunger Games
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty
> 
> I am Soldier


Zero Dark  Hunger games well at least the newest part wasnt as good as expected imo


----------



## pea head

Im thinking Zero dark tbh.....I like all the dodgy stuff.

Downloaded Captain Phillips......does it have subtitles for the Somalians as I not found a copy,not sure if their isn't any or its the copy ive DLed ?


----------



## fitrut

pea head said:


> Im thinking Zero dark tbh.....I like all the dodgy stuff.
> 
> Downloaded Captain Phillips......does it have subtitles for the Somalians as I not found a copy,not sure if their isn't any or its the copy ive DLed ?


i have Captain Phillips 1080p BluRay no subs, dont remeber where did i get it from tho  but it was via torrent


----------



## mark22

I used these, a search should find them and plenty of others maybe matching your copy, rename them to the same as the video file: Captain.Phillips.2013.720p.BluRay.x264.YIFY.srt


----------



## SILV3RBACK

pea head said:


> Not sure what watch tonight from...
> 
> Lone Survivor
> 
> Hunger Games
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty
> 
> I am Soldier


Just watched I am soldier. Not too bad


----------



## 39005

watched a few ive seen some time ago again over the weekend ,

donnie darko - directors cut , my type of film- fantastic cult film with a plot line that im not going to talk about incase anyone hasnt seen it - if you can work out the plot and it theorem without looking it up online after watching it once you are doing very well .

tron legacy - downloaded this in blue ray just for the special effects (i was bought up on the original tron in the 80's) - plot line is crap over the original but worth watching just for its special effects with the light cycles etc, also has a great dolby 5.1 soundtrack done by daft punk.

duece bigalow european gigolo - have seen this multiples times and its one of my favourite 'funniest films' right up there with cheech and chongs 'up in smoke'  , the cafe scene with the spacecakes is a killer.


----------



## latblaster

Spacecakes....I remember those, think I may have had some in The Bulldog in Amsterdam....waay long ago! :lol:


----------



## 39005




----------



## K-Rod

boxer939 said:


> 20 years a slave is very good and very dark , it got me crying towards the end im not ashamed to admit lol


Is that the sequel to 12 Years a Slave? :lol:


----------



## EctoSize

Watched 12 angry men yesterday!, made in the 50s but really good film. Focusses on jurors deliberating whether a kid is guilty of murdering his dad or not!


----------



## landerson

Watched wolf of wall street last night! Long film but a good watch


----------



## lufc90

Some films i watched this month and before that i rate

Place beyond the pines

American Hustle

No country for old men

The town


----------



## ar4i

I am Frankenstein - not bad, worth a watch if your bored.


----------



## dt36

SILV3RBACK said:


> Just watched I am soldier. Not too bad


I though it was OK during the selection phase, then it seemed that they overspent their budget and had to finish the film.


----------



## dt36

Just started watching Bad Asses and switched it off after 20mins.


----------



## Benls1991

The Raid. You won't be disappointed.

Off to see The Raid 2 tomorrow aswell


----------



## cplmadison

UKWolverine said:



> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


the new 300 movie is decent dl'd it the other day, also Homefront (jason statham) and Lone Survivor (if you liked hurt locker get it!)


----------



## Wallace86

Watched Stand Up Guys was pritty decent


----------



## micky12

been watching last vegas and so far so good :thumb:


----------



## ki3rz

Hooked on game of thrones atm. Watched the the first season in 3 days.


----------



## K-Rod

Just watched Blood and Bone with Michael Jai White. Not a bad film but that guy is amazing.


----------



## Beats

Saw Captain America The Winter Soldier a few days ago .......Loved it!


----------



## BruceT

Dizzee! said:


> Saw Captain America The Winter Soldier a few days ago .......Loved it!


Saw it tonight, great film!


----------



## Bora

i watched "planes" with my nephew yesterday, was a good chuckle for those who have kids, its worth a watch

also "monsters university", that is funny as fvck


----------



## anna1

the councelor ( extended version)

rough but stilll very little violence . creepy but true


----------



## dazwhite

launish116 said:


> man on fire


I didn't enjoy that at all, especially the bit where he cut the guys fingers off 1 by 1!


----------



## K-Rod

Just watched Lone Survivor with Mark Wahlberg, brilliant film. 8/10


----------



## Lokken

Watchin Mars attacks! Right now. Classic!


----------



## stevieboy100

Captain phillips and the book thief

both good


----------



## stevieboy100

ki3rz said:


> Hooked on game of thrones atm. Watched the the first season in 3 days.


Get the books read u madman


----------



## Benls1991

The Raid 2.


----------



## alan_wilson

Benls1991 said:


> The Raid 2.


Is it as good one the first?


----------



## Benls1991

alan_wilson said:


> Is it as good one the first?


Twice as good mate.

The action and choreography is out of this world, though the action is packed a little looser than the first one.


----------



## Ste7n

Divergent... what a film! Wasn't really expecting big things but it had me gripped...


----------



## Benls1991

SouthPaw said:


> Divergent... what a film! Wasn't really expecting big things but it had me gripped...


I thought that too, thought it was going to be another hunger games but ended up being a decent watch. Nothing epic but enjoyable.


----------



## Ste7n

Benls1991 said:


> I thought that too, thought it was going to be another hunger games but ended up being a decent watch. Nothing epic but enjoyable.


Have to admit at the start i was thinking what the hells going on?! People jumping out of running trains etc... but yeah not amazing but enjoyable nevertheless...


----------



## ki3rz

stevieboy100 said:


> Get the books read u madman


What's a book?


----------



## latblaster

Saw 'Noah' the other night, not bad & great effects.


----------



## Dave 0511

Generation Iron last night -

Watchable but no better than any normal BB DVD. Certainly no Pumping Iron replacement.

Everyone seems to say Heath comes across badly but I thought it was mostly bravado, he is actually quite socially awkward, met him years back at the South Coast show and he has fairly poor social skills, I think the character he portrays is him trying to make up for it.

Got the impression that Branch is a d1ck though.

The narration is a bit annoying, kind of out of keeping with the rest of the film.

7 Dave points out of 10


----------



## Edinburgh

This is an old one, but was watched recently again.

'The Lost Boys'


----------



## andyhuggins

jungle book.


----------



## micky12

andyhuggins said:


> jungle book.


baby sitting the gran kids over the weekend ?


----------



## andyhuggins

micky12 said:


> baby sitting the gran kids over the weekend ?


oHH YEAH defo.


----------



## Kristina

Trust me on this one - if you guys are looking for an epic film this weekend, watch Elite Squad.

http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0861739/

Then come back and thank me.


----------



## GeordieSteve

I put a review on Devils Due on facebook the other day:



> Been looking forward to seeing Devil's Due for months now and FINALLY got to see it tonight! I also watched Samson lay a "dog egg" in the back garden earlier. Don't want to ruin the film for anyone but I will say I found one marginally more interesting than the other and one contained far more shit. I advise you all to go see the film ASAP or alternatively you can come to my house for free and watch the dog do his kangaroo impression while he lays a cable in the back garden


Erm... Samson is my Rottweiler btw


----------



## GaryMatt

Wolves of Wall Street


----------



## Prince Adam

Goodfellows


----------



## barsnack

Raid 2 - amazing


----------



## Jaff0

Watched Trance, recently. Meh, really.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Watched lone survivor with the wife, at the end it showed the real soldiers. Wife said 'so how many lived?'


----------



## gymlady

Escape plan http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1211956/

Stallone + schwarzenegger


----------



## liam1712

Watched The other women at cenima last night with ma gf not a bad film plenty of laughs just have to ignore absolute s**t acting by nikki minaj


----------



## Mikeyjae

The Never ending story. Yup the 80's film is on now and taking me back to my childhood.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Inspecther gadget


----------



## Gym-pig

Ronin47 - average and Keanu is so wooden 6/10


----------



## Adz

Pacific Rim - 3 / 10

Started watching it, properly crap acting but good CGI, just couldn't get into it at all and switched it off after 25 mins


----------



## Richard_P

Pain and gain! Just didn't really get into it, and I am a massive dwayne Johnson fan but I didn't like the part he played it just wasn't him! 5/10


----------



## Bora

Richard_P said:


> Pain and gain! Just didn't really get into it, and I am a massive dwayne Johnson fan but I didn't like the part he played it just wasn't him! 5/10


agreed pain and gain isnt that good, but dwayne is funny as fvck in it


----------



## Blackers

Robocop....Not bad, a bit bland compared to the original but fairly well done 7/10


----------



## PLauGE

Pain and gain also. It's all that's been showing on sky movies lately  I enjoyed it. I've never rated d wayne Johnson as a actor but really enjoyed the part he played and I've warmed to him so will try watch a few others he's appeared in. Wasn't great but worthy of a watch 7-10 for me


----------



## G-man99

Watched Captain Phillips last night. Not bad actually 7/10


----------



## Gary29

Non-Stop with Liam Neeson in it, what a pile of fcuknig sh1t.

0/10, do not watch.


----------



## PortsladeMan

Goodbye Charlie Bright. If you can relate to it and are enjoy Nick Love's films you'll love it. Otherwise you may well think it's ****.


----------



## Blackers

Jack Ryan was pretty good! It doesn't live up to the previous films of course except 'clear and present danger' which was mediocre.


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Afflicted?? Really good


----------



## Lukehh

the wolf of wall street

such a good movie, related in some many ways and had so many laughs!


----------



## spikedmini

Disneys movie frozen:bounce:


----------



## Adz

The Internship - 8/10

Very funny, good story, worth a watch


----------



## Twisted

American Hustle. Bit last year but brilliant film! Worth it for Bales comb over.


----------



## Richard_P

Full metal jacket last night. I will not explain my reasoning behind finding it an outstanding film but needless to say... Awesome!


----------



## Stephen9069

Watched Dom Hemingway not to bad reminds me a little of Bronson


----------



## Bora

white house down, its on sky demand, good watch 8/10


----------



## Adz

bigforbday said:


> white house down, its on sky demand, good watch 8/10


Fantastic film, really enjoyed that


----------



## Heavyassweights

The new robocop

Good film

Anyone that says its p1sh compared to the old one can get to fcuk


----------



## BruceT

X-Men days of future past. 10/10.

Godzilla 6/10, entertaining enough.


----------



## iiadrenaliine

so many good films that have recently came out/ coming out. Been a terrible dry patch on piratebay last month or so cant wait for it to pick up


----------



## Benls1991

Adz The Rat said:


> The Internship - 8/10
> 
> Very funny, good story, worth a watch


You've got to be kidding haven't you? Watched this last night and it's the most clichéd film I've ever seen. Along with Owen Wilson who literally plays the same character every film he's in.


----------



## Adz

Benls1991 said:


> You've got to be kidding haven't you? Watched this last night and it's the most clichéd film I've ever seen. Along with Owen Wilson who literally plays the same character every film he's in.


Nah I really enjoyed it! Although we did say they played the same characters as in Wedding Crashers :laugh:


----------



## Growing Lad

Benls1991 said:


> You've got to be kidding haven't you? Watched this last night and it's the most clichéd film I've ever seen. Along with Owen Wilson who literally plays the same character every film he's in.


And Vince Vaughan. He has one character he can play that's it


----------



## Randy Watson

Benls1991 said:


> You've got to be kidding haven't you? Watched this last night and it's the most clichéd film I've ever seen. Along with Owen Wilson who literally plays the same character every film he's in.


God I thought it was crap as well along with my hate for Owen Wilson and Vince Vaughn who I just don't find funny at all.

I watched withnail and I again last night still as good as ever!


----------



## reidp

The Aviator, not a new one but pretty dam good. Di Caprio must get an oscar soon.


----------



## Xbigdave79

I watched american hustle last night .thought it was very good ,Christian bale is very good in it


----------



## andyhuggins

The wolf of wall street.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Wolf of Wall Street was excellent.

American hustle load of shît IMO. Very boring


----------



## cas

Robocop!


----------



## LIFT4GAINS

Debbie does Dallas??

Na seriously avoid the new x-men film it's pony!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Rocky.


----------



## micky12

LIFT4GAINS said:


> Debbie does Dallas??
> 
> Na seriously avoid the new x-men film it's pony!!


great as iv the joys of watching this tomorrow at the pics , as my son wants to go watch it and so do the mrs , not done much with them as been bed ridden for past week , so no way out of it


----------



## andyhuggins

micky12 said:


> great as iv the joys of watching this tomorrow at the pics , as my son wants to go watch it and so do the mrs , not done much with them as been bed ridden for past week , so no way out of it


Why do you want to get out of spending time with your son and wife?


----------



## micky12

andyhuggins said:


> Why do you want to get out of spending time with your son and wife?


lol a bit harsh mate lol , i was'nt saying i wanted to get out spending time with my son and wife, more not looking forwrad to watching the film, id rather go swimming of bowling or if a really nice day get on the mountian bikes and for a ride up to the sea front , now do i sound like a nice man again ? lol


----------



## andyhuggins

micky12 said:


> lol a bit harsh mate lol , i was'nt saying i wanted to get out spending time with my son and wife, more not looking forwrad to watching the film, id rather go swimming of bowling or if a really nice day get on the mountian bikes and for a ride up to the sea front , now do i sound like a nice man again ? lol


Fair play mate. Just came across differently.


----------



## tyke1

Wolf of Wall Street. Top film


----------



## micky12

Just got back from watching the new X-MEN , same as any other IMHO it's worth a watch , my son enjoyed it

Oh and I got to have they most delicious triple cheese nachos with added jalapeno's.  .


----------



## nWo

Escape plan with Arnold and Stallone. Pretty good film.


----------



## PaulB

I think most of the films made at the moment are absolute shite. Been a long time since I've been left in suspense or actually immersed in a good plot. Hollywood needs to get its act together.


----------



## 123456qwerty

We are the Millers. Funny film

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1723121/


----------



## T100

The iceman was a cracking film, thought it was exaggerated as its a true story then watched the interviews with him, the filmed dumbed it down haha, kill the Irishman was good as well


----------



## Dagman72

Avoid the new godzilla film. Very poor indeed.


----------



## tyke1

Non stop was a Good film and haunt was a decent watch too


----------



## Adz

Maleficent, fantastic film. Probably not for everyone on here but I really enjoyed it


----------



## stevieboy100

> Escape plan with Arnold and Stallone. Pretty good film.


yeah I enjoyed that went in expecting it to stink but was surprised :thumb:


----------



## stevieboy100

tom1981 said:


> The iceman was a cracking film, thought it was exaggerated as its a true story then watched the interviews with him, the filmed dumbed it down haha, kill the Irishman was good as well


The iceman was a cracking film but read the book by phillip carlo its 10 x more disturbing


----------



## stevieboy100

Merkleman said:


> Robonob
> 
> Cracking porno based on the new Robocop. He's half human, half robot, with a robotic penis designed to destroy women. Worth the watch in all honesty.
> 
> 8.3/10


Asked for this in local blockbuster - said i was a dodgy perv and told me to fvck off

I told em ud be in shortly


----------



## T100

stevieboy100 said:


> The iceman was a cracking film but read the book by phillip carlo its 10 x more disturbing


Will have to download that, cheers fella


----------



## stevieboy100

Ginger Ben said:


> Wolf of Wall Street was excellent.
> 
> American hustle load of shît IMO. Very boring


worth it for that wig on bateman :laugh:


----------



## Adz

stevieboy100 said:


> yeah I enjoyed that went in expecting it to stink but was surprised :thumb:


Really want to see that, must be on sky soon


----------



## G-man99

Adz The Rat said:


> Maleficent, fantastic film. Probably not for everyone on here but I really enjoyed it


Going to see it on Sunday


----------



## Ashcrapper

end of watch. not new but brilliant


----------



## PaulB

Adz The Rat said:


> Maleficent, fantastic film. Probably not for everyone on here but I really enjoyed it


My 6 year old wants to see this. Do you think it would be too scary for her? It looks pretty good.


----------



## romper stomper

Stephen9069 said:


> Watched Dom Hemingway not to bad reminds me a little of Bronson


watched the other night - a entertaining flick - i do not usually like Jude law but he plays the role well - the ups and downs


----------



## laurie g

The book thief- very good film


----------



## Adz

PaulB said:


> My 6 year old wants to see this. Do you think it would be too scary for her? It looks pretty good.


Nah shouldn't be, it's bit darker than usual Disney animated stuff but it's done very well.


----------



## lufc90

PaulB said:


> I think most of the films made at the moment are absolute shite. Been a long time since I've been left in suspense or actually immersed in a good plot. Hollywood needs to get its act together.


I agree mate, it seems as if they are running out of ideas and re releasing old crap and resorting to remakes/sequels apart from Wolf of wall street i haven't watched anything decent in the pictures for a good year or two


----------



## chris4aka

In Diana Jones...And the temple of poontang...


----------



## Adz

Kick Ass 2 - 9/10

Watched it last night, brilliant


----------



## brick top

The new star trek films, 1 & 2. Enjoyed them both despite never watching the originals.


----------



## Aliking10

Can't believe people are recommending the Iceman. Twice I've started to watch it and not gotten into it.


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Edge of tomorrow was good watched it at pics last night..


----------



## latblaster

Joe - another Nicolas Cage movie.

Very good, but felt that it could have been better directed. Cage, as always plays the troubled introspective role brilliantly.


----------



## tyke1

Escape was pretty decent.


----------



## Yes

Just watched a Turkish film called Once Upon a Time in Anatolia on Film 4 last night. Pretty good.


----------



## latblaster

Yes said:


> Just watched a Turkish film called Once Upon a Time in Anatolia on Film 4 last night. Pretty good.


Some great Turkish Films been made. Try watching "Climer" (climates). It is very good....excellent director - forget his name atm.


----------



## Yes

latblaster said:


> Some great Turkish Films been made. Try watching "Climer" (climates). It is very good....excellent director - forget his name atm.


Thanks, will watch. I just did a quick search and the director of Climates is the same as Once upon a time in Anatolia. His name is Nuri Bilge Ceylan.


----------



## tyke1

Just watched oculus. Good watch. Mind ****er tho.


----------



## elysium

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


Lone survivors a good show, Captain Philips as well


----------



## Prince Adam

Black Swan

Gripping and dark at times.


----------



## emmat2014

goodfellas xx


----------



## AlexB18

May have been recommended before but i watchyed this for like the 20th time and i still love it, lucky number slevin, got josh hartnett and bruce willis in it absolutely immense film!


----------



## BruceT

47 Ronin and Safehouse.


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk




----------



## HalfManHalfRusk




----------



## HalfManHalfRusk




----------



## HalfManHalfRusk




----------



## HalfManHalfRusk

Aaaannnnd I am done.


----------



## bartonz20let

elysium said:


> Lone survivors a good show, Captain Philips as well


Thought Lone Survivor was hilariously bad, the bit where there falling down a cliff for like 5 minutes, comedy.


----------



## Ross S

bartonz20let said:


> Thought Lone Survivor was hilariously bad, the bit where there falling down a cliff for like 5 minutes, comedy.


It's a true story isn't it, no doubt 'hollywooded up' but the most would have come from the first hand account of the guy who survived! Can't remember his name now!


----------



## Ross S

woody081 said:


> Watched the iceman recently and enjoyed it a lot.


Is that the true story about the polish guy who is a mafia enforcer? If so if read the book and he was one mean son of a!!


----------



## Shooter

22 Jump Street

'Sun's out, Guns out'


----------



## bartonz20let

Ross S said:


> It's a true story isn't it, no doubt 'hollywooded up' but the most would have come from the first hand account of the guy who survived! Can't remember his name now!


Yeh, it's a true story but it was done no justice by the film makers.

Finding big budget American films more and more rediculous as time goes on, the small screen stuff is excellent at the moment though, house of cards , boardwalk and others have been brilliant.


----------



## latblaster

Rectify - a US tv series is bloody fantastic. Great music too.

Not much action, just a 'slow menacing burn' for 6 episodes.

If anyone's familiar with Plato's 'Cave', this really does a great job attempting to explain Shadows.....


----------



## PLauGE

Bad neighbors. Been waiting ages for a decent copy. Not very good. Save ya time and just watch the trailer 6/10 for me


----------



## Benchbum

The heat surprised me, it wasn't ****!


----------



## ashmo

Robocop

It was ok nothing amazing was expecting a lot more.


----------



## Adz

Kick Ass 2 - 9/10.

Very good, made me laugh a lot, pretty violent too.


----------



## Yes

Begotten.


----------



## Gary29

Watched 'Devils Knot' last night, pretty good and based on a true story, interesting. Cool story bro.


----------



## wat_is_this

Blended (2014) Adam Sandler film, was pretty poop turned it off part way through.


----------



## Silvaback

A million ways to die in the west.. Funny as fuark!


----------



## jimmy26

Oculus-decent

Xmen DOFP -very good

Generation Iron-better than i thought it would be

Non Stop-decent


----------



## Yes

Watching Orphan on Film 4, right now. Not bad.


----------



## sauliuhas

Wolf's creek..based on real facts..

Out of blue-another movie based on real facts


----------



## ki3rz

Yes said:


> Watching Orphan on Film 4, right now. Not bad.


That film is so fvcked up.


----------



## Yes

ki3rz said:


> That film is so fvcked up.


You watching it now?


----------



## ki3rz

Yes said:


> You watching it now?


No but I've seen it a couple of times a while back.


----------



## Diegouru

Vendetta, with Danny Dyer...


----------



## latblaster

"Edge Of Tomorrow" -not bad at all, worth a watch.

Cruise is his normal one dimensional self.


----------



## tyke1

Sabotage. Decent watch. Good to see arnie back. Escape plan was good too.


----------



## Themanthatcan

Watched Escape Plan last night. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## latblaster

The Grand Budapest Hotel....great cast, very well filmed & directed. :thumb:


----------



## Stephen9069

The Iceman


----------



## Skinny Guy

Stephen9069 said:


> The Iceman


Looks good..


----------



## Adz

sauliuhas said:


> Wolf's creek..based on real facts..
> 
> Out of blue-another movie based on real facts


That bit with the knife in the back proper goes through me, couldn't watch it again


----------



## T100

Stephen9069 said:


> The Iceman


Great film, you should the interview with him on YouTube, the film didn't do justice to how nasty this fella was


----------



## micky12

The Great Gatsby . good watch


----------



## Yes

A Prophet is pretty good. It's a french prison film.


----------



## latblaster

The Red Road - a US TV series is worth a watch.


----------



## romper stomper

> The heat surprised me, it wasn't ****!


same here i thought it would be sh!t but it actually was very funny


----------



## shredder85

"The Raid", crazy scrapping, realistic and brutal as fvck. loved it


----------



## Abc987

Lawless

Wolf of Wall Street

Are the 2 most recent I've watched. Both very good IMO


----------



## Abc987

Viking_01 said:


> Both were great imo
> 
> Lawless ive watched 3 times lol


Both great actors. Leonardo is the best IMO. I think all his films have been great.

Tom hardy is also a great actor. Loved him in 'warrior'


----------



## parris666

Films I've seen in the last few weeks

New Planet of the Apes = EPIC!!

Need for Speed = EPIC

Escape Plan = If you love Arnie & Stallone you will love this. I thought it was pretty good

Grudge Match, Worth a watch, Enjoyed it

American Hustle ... Probably the worst film i've seen in a while!!!!!!

Pompaii = SHOCKING

Bad Neighbours = Very Very Funny, Loved It.


----------



## hometrainer

I am very much looking forward to going to see the new Mad Max film that should be coming out some time next year ....light me johnny


----------



## Beats

parris666 said:


> Films I've seen in the last few weeks
> 
> New Planet of the Apes = EPIC!!
> 
> Need for Speed = EPIC
> 
> Escape Plan = If you love Arnie & Stallone you will love this. I thought it was pretty good
> 
> Grudge Match, Worth a watch, Enjoyed it
> 
> American Hustle ... Probably the worst film i've seen in a while!!!!!!
> 
> Pompaii = SHOCKING
> 
> Bad Neighbours = Very Very Funny, Loved It.


You thought Need for speed was EPIC but American Hustle was the worst you seen in a while

:blink:


----------



## parris666

Dizzee! said:


> You thought Need for speed was EPIC but American Hustle was the worst you seen in a while
> 
> :blink:


Well Epic may be a bit extreme but it was a good watch. Love Cars and a Fan of Aaron Paul, so that probably helped!

As for American Hustle... Visually yes it was very good, but my god it was so boring!!! ZzzZzzzzzzZzZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Keeks

It's not a brand new film and it's quite bizarre but the remake of Oldboy is a good watch.


----------



## a.notherguy

watched a winters tale on the weekend. wasnt my choice at all but it was surprisingly good.

good film for a night in with the missus.


----------



## TheBigD

Watched Grand Budapest Hotel last night; strange but very funny indeed  Very dry...


----------



## rakim

Emmanuelle


----------



## Matt2

Walk the line: watched it last night and it was wicked.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0358273/


----------



## Mikeyjae

Transformers 4. As expected a good action, amazing cgi and epic battles. It is a long film and I watched it in 3D but I started to get annoyed after a while wearing the glasses. I wish I would have saved some money and just watched 2D. Marky Mark is good in it.


----------



## latblaster

Calvary...worth a watch.






@Yes


----------



## Yes

latblaster said:


> Calvary...worth a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Yes


Looks good, I'll add it to my "to watch" list. I've got quite a few on my list, I still haven't watched Climer yet.


----------



## K-Rod

Not a "film" as such but I watched Senna the other night. It was very interesting and quite emotional, I remember when it happened and cried. One thing I never realised was how massive Senna was in his country, he was like a God to the Brazilians.


----------



## NightHawk

A bit far-fetched, but The Experiment is half decent. If you're into human psychology, it's a rip off of the Stamford prison experiments from the 70s...


----------



## bigD29

anyone mentioned vendetta by danny dyer yet? its proper hardcore especially for danny as don't really like his films but was told this was sick so watched it and it is indeed very sick but quite good lol


----------



## bigD29

bigD29 said:


> anyone mentioned vendetta by *danny dyer* yet? its proper hardcore especially for danny as don't really like his films but was told this was sick so watched it and it is indeed very sick but quite good lol


Sorry just realised. Maybe that should be "Malcolm Smith" lol


----------



## T100

Spy game, just started on itv4,great film


----------



## Muckshifter

Rewatched open range the other night love a good western and Costner and Duvall are brilliant in it


----------



## Adz

Sharknado 2, so bad it's good! Really enjoyed it


----------



## sauliuhas

going to watch generation iron 2013

guardians of the galaxy

would like to see the new sin city 2


----------



## jake87

Guardians of the galaxy. Seen lots of films in cinemas and this is one of the best


----------



## Prophecy

Divergent. Loved it.


----------



## farmer joe

The purge! Really good watch


----------



## laurie g

The purge- Yes had my reservations watched it last night and it was good

Sabotage with Arnie- Surprisingly very very good, reminded me a bit of predator somehow, but yes worth a watch

A million miles to die in the west, Seth Mcfarlane film, very amusing, very silly but good had me some good chuckles

New planet of the apes= Very good

Book thief= very very good

We're the Millers= actually very good and jennifer aniston sooo hot in this

Delivery Man with vince vaughn actually not bad, subject matter slightly far fetched but not bad at all

Mansion house... yeah ok

I frankenstein- pretty good actually

Watching a film a night so ill go through the others when i watch them, Bought 30 movies from my DVD lady


----------



## PLauGE

Inbetweeners 2, massive let down imo, time to stop making um before ruining the name

Mint copy on torrents as of this morning to for anyone botherd, save yaself a few quid download it and dont bother with cinema, cos its toss


----------



## Prince Adam

The purge 2, better than the first. Still only 3/10


----------



## Kazza61

For those who enjoyed the film 'Scum' 35 years ago, take a look at new prison drama 'Starred Up'. Well acted and plenty of menacing to go at.

As @laurie g said, Sabotage with Arnie is actually bloody brilliant! Very different from his other movies but an excellent watch.


----------



## Silvaback

Just watched Old Boy.. That's some ****ed up ****!


----------



## Theorist

Muckshifter said:


> Rewatched open range the other night love a good western and Costner and Duvall are brilliant in it


Good ending too!


----------



## Bose93

40 year old virgin.. old but gold

In regards to new films.. all of the latest titles I have seen have been total sh1t!

There is a new version of 'The Conjuring' which takes place before that film which actually looks really good


----------



## doyoueven

Saw "Lucy" at the cinema tonight, enjoyed it. A cross between Limitless, and Transcendence :thumb:


----------



## Venom

doyoueven said:


> Saw "Lucy" at the cinema tonight, enjoyed it. A cross between Limitless, and Transcendence :thumb:


Absolutely hated that film. The whole thing was based on a lie so I couldn't take it seriously. The only thing it had going for it was Scarlett Johansson!


----------



## doyoueven

Venom said:


> Absolutely hated that film. The whole thing was based on a lie so I couldn't take it seriously. The only thing it had going for it was Scarlett Johansson!


The idea of a film is to entertain, if you are concerned on it being factual perhaps documentary's are better suited for you? 

Which bit in particular is based on a lie? besides the abilities she gets as she uses more of her brain


----------



## Venom

doyoueven said:


> The idea of a film is to entertain, if you are concerned on it being factual perhaps documentary's are better suited for you?
> 
> Which bit in particular is based on a lie? besides the abilities she gets as she uses more of her brain


No it was just retarded. I usually like ANY action/thriller film. We use 100% of out brains capacity, 100% of the time.


----------



## doyoueven

Venom said:


> No it was just retarded. I usually like ANY action/thriller film. We use 100% of out brains capacity, 100% of the time.


Strong response there :lol: Although yes, the 10% brain usage is just a myth


----------



## rocky666

last good film i saw was law abiding citizen


----------



## Venom

doyoueven said:


> Strong response there :lol: Although yes, the 10% brain usage is just a myth


Yeah so it's just silly how more brain usage = freaking time travel...


----------



## doyoueven

Venom said:


> Yeah so it's just silly how more brain usage = freaking time travel...


Just a sci-fi concept :tongue:


----------



## Venom

doyoueven said:


> Just a sci-fi concept :tongue:


Yeah but it's not even remotely believable. It's a load of bull.

I can believe Spider-Man, iron man, super man and even dragonball z. Lucy is a complete lie though haha


----------



## Prince Adam

Noah, what a load of cack, 2/10


----------



## Venom

Prince Adam said:


> Noah, what a load of cack, 2/10


I liked Noah  . At least the first half, then it went to ****


----------



## Fortunatus

I watched "Prisoners" over the weekend with Hugh Jackman, had seen it advertised and had it sitting around for a while after seeing it rated 8.1/10 on IMDB thought I would give it a go, brilliant film lot's of twists usually I can pretty much figure out who's done what through the film but genuinely had no idea, great film!


----------



## Prince Adam

Fortunatus said:


> I watched "Prisoners" over the weekend with Hugh Jackman, had seen it advertised and had it sitting around for a while after seeing it rated 8.1/10 on IMDB thought I would give it a go, brilliant film lot's of twists usually I can pretty much figure out who's done what through the film but genuinely had no idea, great film!


I concur

Solid 8/10


----------



## Prophecy

Fortunatus said:


> I watched "Prisoners" over the weekend with Hugh Jackman, had seen it advertised and had it sitting around for a while after seeing it rated 8.1/10 on IMDB thought I would give it a go, brilliant film lot's of twists usually I can pretty much figure out who's done what through the film but genuinely had no idea, great film!


Watched this tonight after seeing your recommendation. Very good movie but to be fair I called out the guilty one half way through, not something I'm very good at usually! Hugh Jackman was great; from Wolverine to that... Dynamic.


----------



## infernal0988

Anyone seen the new Hercules movie? one with Dwayne Johnson? Any good?


----------



## barsnack

infernal0988 said:


> Anyone seen the new Hercules movie? one with Dwayne Johnson? Any good?


6/10 at best...not worth a cinema trip


----------



## infernal0988

barsnack said:


> 6/10 at best...not worth a cinema trip


Strange how many tripple A movies are bad, while alot of straight to DVD's are good. Watch law abiding citizen really good movie.


----------



## andyhuggins

saw the inbetweeners 2 last weekthought it was on a par with the 1st film.


----------



## Aliking10

Kazza61 said:


> For those who enjoyed the film 'Scum' 35 years ago, take a look at new prison drama 'Starred Up'. Well acted and plenty of menacing to go at.
> 
> As @laurie g said, Sabotage with Arnie is actually bloody brilliant! Very different from his other movies but an excellent watch.


YES! Starred Up is a decent watch :thumb:


----------



## barsnack

infernal0988 said:


> Strange how many tripple A movies are bad, while alot of straight to DVD's are good. Watch law abiding citizen really good movie.


yeah its quite good...wanna see that new Into the Storm movie, even though reviews not been great for it


----------



## infernal0988

barsnack said:


> yeah its quite good...wanna see that new Into the Storm movie, even though reviews not been great for it


Reviewers I never listen to em


----------



## doyoueven

Aliking10 said:


> YES! Starred Up is a decent watch :thumb:


Loved Starred Up :thumbup1:


----------



## JB131

Divergents. Very good.

Good will hunting. Cant believe i've only just watched this. Great film.


----------



## T100

Watched starred up after so many you guys saying it's good and it is a great film, been on nights so also watched cold in July which was a good watch

Zero theorem, utter **** don't waste your time as is the rover with guy peirce shocking film


----------



## dt36

Just watched "A million ways to die in the west". Enjoyed it as it was quite funny. Some good references crossing over to other films too. Doc Brown from "Back to the future" and then Django before and after the end credits.

Worth a watch...


----------



## NSGym

Montana british gangsta style film, not bad


----------



## TheBigD

Watched We Were Soldiers last night... I didn't sniffle... :whistling:


----------



## T100

TheBigD said:


> Watched We Were Soldiers last night... I didn't sniffle... :whistling:


Great film


----------



## Deano J

The new x-men or captain america the winter soldier, these are 2 films I've watched recently and both are great.


----------



## Uriel

Anyone seen Lucy with Scarlet Johanson?

supposed to be a bit matrixesque....taking a little bird out later to see it


----------



## citius66

Raid Redemption...non stop freaking action!


----------



## fitrut

Uriel said:


> Anyone seen Lucy with Scarlet Johanson?
> 
> supposed to be a bit matrixesque....taking a little bird out later to see it


seen it, its actually good, I liked it 

The Giver was complete c.r.aa.p, very boring  in 9 days in UK tho


----------



## The Sweeney

Disney's 'Frozen'.

Yes, really.

Happy 'brain in neutral' times


----------



## Uriel

fitrut said:


> seen it, its actually good, I liked it
> 
> The Giver was complete c.r.aa.p, very boring  in 9 days in UK tho


liked Lucy a lot. ...Scarlet looked hot


----------



## Slater8486

X-men Days of Future Past


----------



## dark knight

Caught edge of tomorrow the other day, thought that was quite decent. Also watched Sabotage as well - I love schwarzengger action films and that didn't disappoint.


----------



## p.cullen

Equalizer....lived up to the hype


----------



## Stormborn91

'Red Dawn' with Chris Hemsworth in it..... amazing


----------



## 39005

' starred up ' great watch, i think someone suggested it on here, also watched american history x for the umteeth time last night- still a great film.


----------



## Smitch

Guardians of the Galaxy, saw it at the cinema yesterday and loved it.

Some great characters and was really funny too, not your usual Marvel film.


----------



## ashmo

Edge of tomorrow - Worth a Watch

Godzilla - Predictable

As above so below - Crap

A million ways to die in the west - Pretty funny


----------



## barsnack

saw Irish film 'The Stag'....horrendous, has set Ireland back about 30years

Saw 'Calverly', another Irish film staring Brendan Gleeson...the reviews were fantastic for it....no idea why, one of the most boring, over rated films ive watched


----------



## 39005

ashmo said:


> Edge of tomorrow - Worth a Watch
> 
> Godzilla - Predictable
> 
> As above so below - Crap
> 
> A million ways to die in the west - Pretty funny


I was pretty impressed with edge if tomorrow as i cant usually stand tom cruise , its an interesting take on the multiverse theory.


----------



## ashmo

aqualung said:


> I was pretty impressed with edge if tomorrow as i cant usually stand tom cruise , its an interesting take on the multiverse theory.


Reminded me of ground hog day :laugh:


----------



## Zola

Watched edge of tomorrow and really enjoyed it. Solid 8/10 for me


----------



## latblaster

Whitewash - Canadian film.

7/10

:thumb:


----------



## l-rod

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


i know this may not be an action/thriller film but highly recommend as above, so below. its prity new but iv watched it 3 times and keep you on the edge of ur seaf the whole film, u will not be disappointed!


----------



## G-man99

Seen 'One Chance' last night.

Story about Paul Potts the opera singer off BGT

A nice film to watch with Mrs and family


----------



## richardrahl

For those with kids, I watched How To Train Your Dragon 2 with mine the other day. Great film.


----------



## Kazza61

Watched 'Edge of Tomorrow' yesterday. Brilliant!


----------



## GGLynch89

UKWolverine said:


> Yeah I liked Watchmen, saw it in the Cinema when it came out


Fell asleep watching this, missus was thredders!!! (I snore like walrus being chocked by a squid). She gave me a decent slap up the head a few times.


----------



## GGLynch89

richardrahl said:


> For those with kids, I watched How To Train Your Dragon 2 with mine the other day. Great film.


isn't it weird how the dad dies, then 10 minutes later everyone is like Fvck dad! BURK FTWWWWW


----------



## richardrahl

GGLynch89 said:


> isn't it weird how the dad dies, then 10 minutes later everyone is like Fvck dad! BURK FTWWWWW


Haha. Said the same to the Mrs. Nice lesson for the kids eh!?

Told her that I'd expect a year of mourning before anybody even considered taking up the top spot.


----------



## latblaster

The Americans - tv series...bloody good!


----------



## peter_

the exorcist! epic thriller!!! :thumb:


----------



## Stormborn91

Just finished The Walking Dead series 3 - Absolutely love it!!.... watching series 4 tomorrow :bounce:


----------



## Hudson

Anchorman 2 - If you've got an ass like the North Star, wise men are gonna want to follow it


----------



## Gary29

Watched 'Anuvahood' last night, not seen it before, childish as fcuk but I was pi55ing myself all the way through it.

I think half the characters in the film post on here.


----------



## seandog69

GGLynch89 said:


> isn't it weird how the dad dies, then 10 minutes later everyone is like Fvck dad! BURK FTWWWWW


Cheers for the spoiler cnty ballix :cursing:


----------



## T100

Watched an old film on my nightshift called the island with ewan mcgregor that was ok


----------



## specialist

''GONE GIRL''

In the end, 'Gone Girl' echoes what experience has taught,

in that with marriage you think you are getting what you desire

when in reality you are getting what you deserve...

7/10


----------



## zasker

Watched last Vegas a few nights ago.

Proper funny film and highly recommend it.


----------



## G-man99

Bixx said:


> THE EQUALIZER - loved it!!


Was really good apart from the visit to Moscow!


----------



## Dan94

Transcendence, really good film, not normally one for sci-fi sorta films but throughly enjoyed it


----------



## Fraser991

Watch the new need for speed with Aaron Paul and Dominic Cooper. Must say it was one of the best films that I have seen this year.


----------



## BigKid

The Equalizer, brilliant film, the visit to Moscow seemed a bit far fetched for me though, the idea of one man practically taking down the Russian mafia, well:lol:


----------



## latblaster

Automaton....has Banderas in it. Low budget, but an ok watch.


----------



## timbear84

BigKid said:


> The Equalizer, brilliant film, the visit to Moscow seemed a bit far fetched for me though, the idea of one man practically taking down the Russian mafia, well:lol:


Isnt it abit like man on fire tho


----------



## G-man99

timbear84 said:


> Isnt it abit like man on fire tho


Its based on the original tv series 'the equalizer' with Edward Woodward

But yeah similar sort of film to man on fire


----------



## T100

Agree with the others regarding the equalizer and I also thought the Moscow visit pushed it a bit to far, which was a shame

Watched a walk among the tombstones, it's OK but nothing great

Watched a western type film called the salvation, had Eric Cantona in it, that was a decent old fashioned revenge film and we'll worth a watch


----------



## Muckshifter

Shaka Zulu

Just finished it, loved when I was kid and still brilliant now.Can be found on YouTube not the best quality

but watchable a great insight to one the best known names in Africa's history.


----------



## donkeytwonk

Just watched coherence-never seen anything like it-cracking film, really creepy film in a confusing way.


----------



## aman_21

22 jump street


----------



## Adz

The Family - on Netflix at the moment.

Pretty funny, good actors in it and decent story.


----------



## latblaster

donkeytwonk said:


> Just watched coherence-never seen anything like it-cracking film, really creepy film in a confusing way.


Just finished watching this 5 minutes ago.....

Very creepy...am off to bed soon as well!  (6 hrs ahead of uk)

Primer is a somewhat similar movie & is also very good.


----------



## Snake

Watched 'Under the Skin' last night, is definitely worth a watch, Scarlett Johansson's best performance imo


----------



## donkeytwonk

latblaster said:


> Just finished watching this 5 minutes ago.....
> 
> Very creepy...am off to bed soon as well!  (6 hrs ahead of uk)
> 
> Primer is a somewhat similar movie & is also very good.


Yeah primer was good, but this is still playing on my mind a few days later, considering it cost sod all to make it made a big impression on me.


----------



## hermie07

What site do you watch these on now there is no cartoon hd?


----------



## Armitage Shanks

FRANK. It is insane


----------



## sgtsniff

Wolf of wall Street

Rapture

Changeling (< Brilliant)

The Departed

Oldboy (the original not the remake)


----------



## dusher

This should be good!


----------



## Stormborn91

Watched 'The Last Stand' with Arnie in it... was really good, lots of action, humour and blood :thumb:


----------



## tyke1

Annabelle was decent


----------



## MF88

Just watched The Houses October Built. Decent found footage film for once.


----------



## latblaster

Just started watching Season 2 of "Peaky Blinders"

Brilliant watch, great story & some good scraps in it. :thumb:


----------



## ben_1436115165

The Hunger Games

pretty good!


----------



## timbear84

Autamoto is worth a watch


----------



## dark knight

sgtsniff said:


> Changeling (< Brilliant)


Yeah i watched this a couple of years ago and wasn't expecting much but thought it was great



Stormborn91 said:


> Watched 'The Last Stand' with Arnie in it... was really good, lots of action, humour and blood


I'm a bit of a sucker for arnies movies and thought this was excellent


----------



## Kazza61

Fury is an absolutely belting action movie! Suspend your belief and watch Brad Pitt winning WWII (nearly!).


----------



## monkeez

Kazza61 said:


> Fury is an absolutely belting action movie! Suspend your belief and watch Brad Pitt winning WWII (nearly!).


A lad i know worked with Brad Pitt on that film.

He is ex services and wass teaching him how to drive a tank.


----------



## latblaster

Just been to see 'John Wick' with Keano Reeves, who shoots about 500 people.

Save your money.


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Kazza61 said:


> Fury is an absolutely belting action movie! Suspend your belief and watch Brad Pitt winning WWII (nearly!).


Went to see this last night its best film iv seen for ages ;-)


----------



## teenphysique

the equalizer with denzel murdering everyone with nail guns and books its awsome


----------



## Kazza61

teenphysique said:


> the equalizer with denzel murdering everyone with nail guns and books its awsome


Agreed! I used to love the TV series too with Edward Woodward. Although to be fair there wasn't much of a nod to the TV series in the film.


----------



## Frandeman

Fearless...was good


----------



## laurie g

The Railway man with colin Firth - Actually a cracking film and quite an emotive one very good.

Lucy- pretty good

22 Jump street= effing funny


----------



## latblaster

Not released yet, but "Interstellar" looks very good.


----------



## MrTwisted

Watched "Starred up" last night. What a brilliant film.

A british prison film that's gritty, emotive and violent.


----------



## MBR

I second what MrTwisted says. Starred up is a great film. When to see Fury on Thursday bloody good, so also worth a look.

MBR


----------



## McGuire86

Hercules - 5/10

Stonehearst Asylum - 6/10

Deliver us from evil - 6/10

Struggling to find anything to watch, seen too many


----------



## Kazza61

MrTwisted said:


> Watched "Starred up" last night. What a brilliant film.
> 
> A british prison film that's gritty, emotive and violent.


Enjoyed it but you can't beat the original 'Scum' with Ray Winstone is my opinion. That was a classic.


----------



## dt36

Yohan said:


> FRANK. It is insane


WTF did I just spend 25 minutes trying to watch?


----------



## MrTwisted

Kazza61 said:


> Enjoyed it but you can't beat the original 'Scum' with Ray Winstone is my opinion. That was a classic.


Scum is a classic. But you can't watch classics forever


----------



## Stormborn91

Re-watched Pineapple Express for the millionth time.... still so funny 

Also on the second season of Sons Of Anarchy which is growing on me more and more... actually it's pretty great!


----------



## dap33

not a film but a 12 part series called gommorah http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2049116/


----------



## Beats

Stormborn91 said:


> Re-watched Pineapple Express for the millionth time.... still so funny
> 
> Also on the second season of Sons Of Anarchy which is growing on me more and more... actually it's pretty great!


Im about to start the new series season 7 I think. Love SOA


----------



## seandog69

Watched the new Turtles movie, loved it

Dawn of the planet of the apes, fantastic

Left behind..... Turned off after 35 mins, can someone actually explain to me WTF happened to nick cages career??


----------



## peter_

I just saw *The Judge*!

Perfect film!


----------



## Keeks

Watched Identity at weekend. It's not a recent film (2003 I think) but a brill film, well worth a watch.


----------



## seandog69

Keeks said:


> Watched Identity at weekend. It's not a recent film (2003 I think) but a brill film, well worth a watch.


that the one with john cusack? if so, yeah its brilliant, i think hes a great actor, if you havent seen it i recommend runaway jury starring him


----------



## Stormborn91

Dizzee! said:


> Im about to start the new series season 7 I think. Love SOA


I didn't even know there was a season 7! Although I'm watching 3 or 4 episodes a night at the moment so think I'll get there pretty fast 

Took me a while to get in to it but now I'm addicted :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

seandog69 said:


> that the one with john cusack? if so, yeah its brilliant, i think hes a great actor, if you havent seen it i recommend runaway jury starring him


Yeah that's the one, loved it. Will try and catch runaway jury then, thanks! :thumbup1:


----------



## DORIAN

Keeks said:


> Yeah that's the one, loved it. Will try and catch runaway jury then, thanks! :thumbup1:


we could never work out the killer? was it the kid lol

if you like this you might like a uk film called kill list

new films seen that i enjoyed lets be cops and walk amoungst the tombstobes


----------



## Keeks

DORIAN said:


> we could never work out the killer? was it the kid lol
> 
> if you like this you might like a uk film called kill list
> 
> new films seen that i enjoyed lets be cops and walk amoungst the tombstobes


I can't say without spoiling it for people, but it did blow my mind a little at the end.

Kill list, will look out for it, cheers.


----------



## Kazza61

John Wick was getting on my wick by about 5 mins in! Can't believe it's 8.2 on IMDB!!

Avoid.


----------



## latblaster

Kazza61 said:


> John Wick was getting on my wick by about 5 mins in! Can't believe it's 8.2 on IMDB!!
> 
> Avoid.


Went to see it last Saturday. Waste of time & money.


----------



## Muckshifter

Hercules actually quite good thought it would be another Conan.

Teenage mutant ninja turtles, brilliant,funny, brings out the big kid in you.

Maleficent watched it with the kids really good they absolutely loved it.


----------



## Beats

Stormborn91 said:


> I didn't even know there was a season 7! Although I'm watching 3 or 4 episodes a night at the moment so think I'll get there pretty fast
> 
> Took me a while to get in to it but now I'm addicted :bounce:


Yeah its about 7 episodes in I think so going to try and catch up over the weekend.

I remember i was off sick for a week and I got through 4 seasons of the walking dead when i get hooked i really get hooked haha


----------



## Pinky

Watched TMNT last night, was brill. I expected it to be cr4p, but i was shocked at how good it was  Well worth a watch

DONT watch Human Centipede 1 or 2 :no:


----------



## 12 gauge

I watched the firm again recently (1989 version), I remember watching it years ago as a kid and thinking wow that bexsy is wellard, saw it again last week and old Bexy just didn't have that same effect lol. Not to mention what a tw*t the Yeti looked.


----------



## Panda909

I just watched the 2014 Godzilla and tbh, it was really good I quite enjoyed it. I'm not as much of a critic as some tho. I loved the newer Dredd film too, stupidly violent! Anyone seen the new series Gotham? Totally different twist on the batman universe quite dark at times.


----------



## Stevenstrain86

A Few Good Men. Great film!!!


----------



## Beats

Misspinky1983 said:


> Watched TMNT last night, was brill. I expected it to be cr4p, but i was shocked at how good it was  Well worth a watch
> 
> DONT watch Human Centipede 1 or 2 :no:


Turtles was great! I hope they do another one


----------



## Beats

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive loved them since i was a kid, had all the figures and everything, the sewer the lot lol


Yup me too lol

I thought they were more of a boys thing, Were you not into barbie lol?


----------



## Beats

Misspinky1983 said:


> Hell no :lol: I had barbies but i prefered Turtles etc. I did like My Little Pony and The Care Bears too :blush: Loved Sonic The Hedghog, got a tattoo of them all on my leg. Ive never really been a girly girl, loved climbing trees, was a tom boy until i was about 15 till i met my first BF :wub: Im still not a girly girl now


Sonic.... Spent many hours on the megadrive playing sonic. What about He-man and the Thunder Cats lol? they were another 2 favs of mine


----------



## Beats

Misspinky1983 said:


> Haha yeah i had Sonic for Xmas and i completed it in one day, so my mom took it off me  I likeed Thunder Cats


Did you ever play streets of rage? Loved that game lol


----------



## Smokey13

Anyone seen the new planet of the apes? Enjoyed the first new one


----------



## 12 gauge

Smokey13 said:


> Anyone seen the new planet of the apes? Enjoyed the first new one


Yeah, good film.


----------



## Pinky

Dizzeee said:


> Did you ever play streets of rage? Loved that game lol


Hell yeah  and Mortal Kombat (The Fatality Punch)

First computer i ever had was a Amstrad CPC 464, you had to load games via a tape, and it used to make a horrendous noise lol


----------



## latblaster

Smokey13 said:


> Anyone seen the new planet of the apes? Enjoyed the first new one


Very good production & reasonable direction, but an unremarkable script.


----------



## a.notherguy

watched lets be cops last night - funny as fook


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Watched the Hitcher 2006 after I watched the original from 1986. Bah... Why americans always have to re-make something that was good and ruin it?


----------



## jimmy26

IronJohnDoe said:


> Watched the Hitcher 2006 after I watched the original from 1986. Bah... Why americans always have to re-make something that was good and ruin it?


the original is awesome

watched it when i was a kid and rutger hauer scared me for years!


----------



## Beats

Misspinky1983 said:


> Hell yeah  and Mortal Kombat (The Fatality Punch)
> 
> First computer i ever had was a Amstrad CPC 464, you had to load games via a tape, and it used to make a horrendous noise lol


Haha yeah my friend had one of them. My first was a master system then got a snes then megadrive. wish I still had them would be good to play the old games again lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe

jimmy26 said:


> the original is awesome
> 
> watched it when i was a kid and rutger hauer scared me for years!


Agree the original is the one. The 2006 is like an action pretending horror movie


----------



## jimmy26

Off to watch The Babadook tonight

Anyone seen it?

Will report back


----------



## seandog69

jimmy26 said:


> Off to watch The Babadook tonight
> 
> Anyone seen it?
> 
> Will report back


the voice in that sends shivers up my spine and on halloween too? brave man


----------



## marcusmaximus

jimmy26 said:


> Off to watch The Babadook tonight
> 
> Anyone seen it?
> 
> Will report back


Nah but ratings are really high for it bet it's decent watch. You seen Gone Girl / Nightcrawler? Both of them have really good reviews too


----------



## Beats

jimmy26 said:


> Off to watch The Babadook tonight
> 
> Anyone seen it?
> 
> Will report back


Nah not really fancying that tbh im not really into horrors they dont really grip you like the old time horrors did


----------



## Beats

marcusmaximus said:


> Nah but ratings are really high for it bet it's decent watch. You seen Gone Girl / Nightcrawler? Both of them have really good reviews too


Never go by ratings!

Enjoyed Gone Girl that got good reviews and enjoyed Turtles that got sh!t reviews so yeah reviews can fcuk off lol


----------



## marcusmaximus

Dizzeee said:


> Never go by ratings!
> 
> Enjoyed Gone Girl that got good reviews and enjoyed Turtles that got sh!t reviews so yeah reviews can fcuk off lol


Lol where do you look at them? U seen Flixter?


----------



## G-man99

marcusmaximus said:


> Nah but ratings are really high for it bet it's decent watch. You seen Gone Girl / Nightcrawler? Both of them have really good reviews too


Gone girl was pretty good, bit of a strange ending.

Will watch Nightcrawler soon, looks good


----------



## Beats

marcusmaximus said:


> Lol where do you look at them? U seen Flixter?


I dont look at them just the film geek at my work tells me what the reviews were everytime i mention a film lol

Hes one of them [email protected] that thinks hes 'Mr Movie' lol


----------



## Beats

G-man99 said:


> Gone girl was pretty good, bit of a strange ending.
> 
> Will watch Nightcrawler soon, looks good


The ending was strange eh. Was unexpected


----------



## G-man99

Stevie909 said:


> I just watched the 2014 Godzilla and tbh, it was really good I quite enjoyed it. I'm not as much of a critic as some tho. I loved the newer Dredd film too, stupidly violent! Anyone seen the new series Gotham? Totally different twist on the batman universe quite dark at times.


Enjoying Gotham so far, it's not too serious but non the less well worth a watch.

I'm up to episode 6


----------



## jimmy26

seandog69 said:


> the voice in that sends shivers up my spine and on halloween too? brave man


taking the Mrs for protection

I will admit I usually swerve horrors at cinema ..nobody want's to see a 6ft near 18st man screaming and hiding behind his girlfriend


----------



## marcusmaximus

Dizzeee said:


> I dont look at them just the film geek at my work tells me what the reviews were everytime i mention a film lol
> 
> Hes one of them [email protected] that thinks hes 'Mr Movie' lol


lol love mr movie guys. i just go on this iPhone app called flixter everytime i go to the pics, find out whats on and it gives you a critic review and a public one where you can vote up / down too, shows you local cinemas and what time films are on so pretty nifty. Will take your word for on it Gone Girl anyways... hate dodgy endings and nightcrawler looks great!


----------



## jimmy26

marcusmaximus said:


> Nah but ratings are really high for it bet it's decent watch. You seen Gone Girl / Nightcrawler? Both of them have really good reviews too


I like the idea that it's not getting a wide release there's only 2 options for times tonight !

I like the look of nightcrawler but probably wait for home release


----------



## Andy Dee

Dead Snow 2.

Best film ive ever seen since Braindead.


----------



## jimmy26

also recently watched ...

Hercules-I wanted it to be good but meh..some entertaining moments I guess

Wrong turn 6- please stop making these :thumbdown:

Edge of tomorrow- suprisingly good worth a watch

22 jump street- a lot of the first jokes re used but still a few decent laughs


----------



## Beats

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive still got my mega drive


Im coming round for a...erm...game lol


----------



## Beats

marcusmaximus said:


> lol love mr movie guys. i just go on this iPhone app called flixter everytime i go to the pics, find out whats on and it gives you a critic review and a public one where you can vote up / down too, shows you local cinemas and what time films are on so pretty nifty. Will take your word for on it Gone Girl anyways... hate dodgy endings and nightcrawler looks great!


Theres always one fud isnt there lol

I will check Flixter out then quite good to actually know the times and not just turn up and hope we catch what we want to see lol


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Shine is a good film. Based on a true story also.


----------



## Stormborn91

Dizzeee said:


> Yeah its about 7 episodes in I think so going to try and catch up over the weekend.
> 
> I remember i was off sick for a week and I got through 4 seasons of the walking dead when i get hooked i really get hooked haha


I'm exactly the same, once I got watching the walking dead I was hooked and watched as many episodes as I could fit into each night lol, it's great being in zombie killing mode 

I hate it only being on once a week now though and having to sit through ads! Grrrrr!!

I'm about half way through series 4 of SOA now and still loving it!


----------



## BigNorg

planet of the apes

tmnt


----------



## Keeks

Where the Devils Hide was a pretty decent watch.


----------



## doyoueven

jimmy26 said:


> I like the idea that it's not getting a wide release there's only 2 options for times tonight !
> 
> I like the look of nightcrawler but probably wait for home release


Off to watch nightcrawler tonight, I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## Bora

teenage mutant ninja turtles!!

took my nephews to see it few days ago, barrel of laughs!

MC MICKEY!!


----------



## Leigh

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles was great for my 9 year old this week

Gone Girl was quite good, though I'd read the book (far better than film) so knew the unusual ending. The whole cinema was silent when it finished.

Seeing Nightcrawler tonight


----------



## Smitch

That new Ouija film looks scary as fvck.


----------



## Yamato

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Muckshifter

Watched a cracking fan film last night JOKER RISING really good tells you how Heath ledgers joker came about. The batman scenes are a bit only fools and horses other than that absolutely brilliant considering it was made on about $5000


----------



## BaronSamedii

Watched anabel last night

Average

Although one bit in it made me legit jump which impressed me


----------



## ar4i

Housebound - Slow to start with but gets interesting after a little while.

Housebound (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Sim0x

If you want funny it's "let's be cops" I didn't stop laughing all the way to the end.


----------



## specialist

*FURY*

A dark, claustrophobic and foreboding depiction of how the "greatest generation"

not only fought against the evil of Nazism, but also the monster within themselves.

Pretty good!


----------



## Leigh

I enjoyed Nightcrawler.

Jake Gyllenhaal character was creepy and well-played. Well worth a watch. The car scenes sucked me in - glad I saw it at the cinema for that reason.


----------



## G-man99

Leigh L said:


> I enjoyed Nightcrawler.
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal character was creepy and well-played. Well worth a watch. The car scenes sucked me in - glad I saw it at the cinema for that reason.


Will be watching this soon then


----------



## McGuire86

Fury 7/10


----------



## jimmy26

seandog69 said:


> the voice in that sends shivers up my spine and on halloween too? brave man





marcusmaximus said:


> Nah but ratings are really high for it bet it's decent watch. You seen Gone Girl / Nightcrawler? Both of them have really good reviews too


The Babadook was a bit of a let down

Couple of half scares and a decent attempt at a new horror character but could have been way better


----------



## Dapps

last film i saw was Dawn of the Planet of the Apes pretty decent


----------



## seandog69

jimmy26 said:


> The Babadook was a bit of a let down
> 
> Couple of half scares and a decent attempt at a new horror character but could have been way better


oh poop


----------



## monkeez

Jarhead 2 - decent time filler

Edge of Tomorrow - decent

Boys of Abu Ghraib - Decent time filler

Expendables 3 - pretty sh!te

X Men Days of future past - decent

Into the Storm - decent

Into the Void - pretty crap


----------



## Adz

Secret Life Of Walter Mitty - not bad, but different. Enjoyable, worth a watch


----------



## Info Junkie

Let be cops is hilarious


----------



## Goodfella

Watched 300 Rise of a Empire at weekend... thought it was quality and sets up well for a potential 3rd film!!


----------



## T100

Anabel was average at best, the odd scene that made me jump, actually watched all the Xmen films lately and really enjoyed them despite not expecting to, Lord of the rings on the other hand is 12 hours of my life I will never get back and be glad to forget!


----------



## Prince Adam

The babadook


----------



## Beats

Stormborn91 said:


> I'm exactly the same, once I got watching the walking dead I was hooked and watched as many episodes as I could fit into each night lol, it's great being in zombie killing mode
> 
> I hate it only being on once a week now though and having to sit through ads! Grrrrr!!
> 
> I'm about half way through series 4 of SOA now and still loving it!


Season 7 is awesome!!!!


----------



## Beats

Goodfella said:


> Watched 300 Rise of a Empire at weekend... thought it was quality and sets up well for a potential 3rd film!!


Thought that was awful and hoping they dont do a 3rd lol


----------



## Goodfella

Dizzeee said:


> Thought that was awful and hoping they dont do a 3rd lol


I'm easily entertained lol


----------



## Blackers

Finally got round to watching Prisoners (2013) at the weekend. I was totally gripped from start to finish! Quality cast and quality performances all round!


----------



## Dapps

i cant believe it has taken me so long to watch this but finally got sexy beast off my bucket list decent film


----------



## Goodfella

Blackers said:


> Finally got round to watching Prisoners (2013) at the weekend. I was totally gripped from start to finish! Quality cast and quality performances all round!


Absolutely epic film :thumb:


----------



## Adz

boxer939 said:


> i watched fury, the other week.
> 
> was v good!


Looks amazing on the trailer and getting very good write ups


----------



## Chelsea

Watched X Men Days of Future Past on Sunday and was well impressed, very good film with some amazing CGI.


----------



## Chelsea

Dizzeee said:


> Thought that was awful and hoping they dont do a 3rd lol


SAME!!!! Was absolutely awful and the main guy cast in it was even worse, ruined.

Lost a lot of the little respect i had for you @Goodfella


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Watched X Men Days of Future Past on Sunday and was well impressed, very good film with some amazing CGI.


ye wanna watch this

watched fury sunday night. great film but if you think about it completely cliche story and characters and a retarded end scene. still good film though lol


----------



## Goodfella

Chelsea said:


> SAME!!!! Was absolutely awful and the main guy cast in it was even worse, ruined.
> 
> Lost a lot of the little respect i had for you @Goodfella


Simple mind mate easily amsued


----------



## Beats

Chelsea said:


> SAME!!!! Was absolutely awful and the main guy cast in it was even worse, ruined.
> 
> Lost a lot of the little respect i had for you @Goodfella


He was guff and so was the gimp that was in starred up? Havent seen that movie but it looks awful. I hate british gangster type stuff its so cringe worthy.


----------



## monkeez

Starred Up is absolute sh!te


----------



## Beats

monkeez said:


> Starred Up is absolute sh!te


Yeah It looks it, I remember seeing a few one here saying it was good though :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Chelsea said:


> Watched X Men Days of Future Past on Sunday and was well impressed, very good film with some amazing CGI.


no CGI, its all real

plus its based on a true story


----------



## monkeez

Dizzeee said:


> Yeah It looks it, I remember seeing a few one here saying it was good though :lol:


it is [email protected] mate.

it's got the most least convincing 'hard man' in it since Phil Mitchell.


----------



## T100

Just finished watching a film called narc with Ray liotta, not a bad film imo and worth a watch


----------



## maverick1888

Watched November Man thought it was good


----------



## T100

maverick1888 said:


> Watched November Man thought it was good


Started watching this on my night shift, it ended up sending me to sleep, might give it another go though


----------



## T100

Watched John wick tonight as well, that was a decent watch, keanu Reeves playing a hit man, the role suited his monotone sterile personality and acting style


----------



## Goodfella

Going to watch Nightcrawler tonight looks epic 

Jake Gyllenhaal was awesome in Prisoners!!!


----------



## Adz

A Million Ways To Die In The West - 10/10

Very very funny, loads of cameo's in there too


----------



## Goodfella

Flight with Denzel Washington!!


----------



## G-man99

Goodfella said:


> Going to watch Nightcrawler tonight looks epic
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal was awesome in Prisoners!!!


How was it?

Going to watch it on Friday


----------



## Goodfella

G-man99 said:


> How was it?
> 
> Going to watch it on Friday


Very good minus the ending!!!


----------



## G-man99

Goodfella said:


> Very good minus the ending!!!


So many films are really good until the last 5 mins!!!


----------



## ianm2585

just watched Northern soul good film if you like northern soul


----------



## Dench88

Rob zombies house of 1000 corpses


----------



## infernal0988

Guardians of the galaxy & Dracula untold both great movies imo .


----------



## peter_

*NEIGHBORS*, a comedy about a young couple suffering from arrested development who are forced to live next to a fraternity

house after the birth of their newborn baby&#8230;Seth Rogen, Zac Efron and Rose Byrne lead the cast of Neighbors&#8230;

I really laughed with this comedy!


----------



## peter_

*NEIGHBORS*, a comedy about a young couple suffering from arrested development who are forced to live next to a fraternity

house after the birth of their newborn baby&#8230;Seth Rogen, Zac Efron and Rose Byrne lead the cast of Neighbors&#8230;

I really laughed with this comedy!


----------



## G-man99

Imitation game, about cracking the Enigma code.

Really good and interesting


----------



## Muckshifter

infernal0988 said:


> Guardians of the galaxy & Dracula untold both great movies imo .


Just watched both in that order and couldn't agree more thought they excellent.


----------



## notdorianyates

Holding out for Interstellar  looks incredible. Definitely one to catch on the BIGGEST of screens


----------



## Total Rebuild

Fury last week. It's good, war film of the Saving Private Ryan genre. Endings pretty (very) daft though.


----------



## notdorianyates

Total Rebuild said:


> Fury last week. It's good, war film of the Saving Private Ryan genre. Endings pretty (very) daft though.


Yeah heard It's a good one, with a bit of the private Ryan silliness but that it conveys the total war approach of WW2


----------



## andyhuggins

Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Total Rebuild

The ending pretty much spoilt it. Along with a daft encounter with a tiger which had the tiger doing exactly the opposite of what a tiger would do when hidden in cover and facing three advancing Shermans.


----------



## 39005

dracula untold -not bad

interstella - not as good as expected but still worth a watch, the science part was pretty good for a sci-fi movie (which makes a change)

...not seen any copies of the Imitation game floating about yet


----------



## notdorianyates

Total Rebuild said:


> The ending pretty much spoilt it. Along with a daft encounter with a tiger which had the tiger doing exactly the opposite of what a tiger would do when hidden in cover and facing three advancing Shermans.


Lol, sounds exactly like I'd imagine WW2! Cheers for the heads up mate.


----------



## notdorianyates

aqualung said:
 

> dracula untold -not bad
> 
> interstella - not as good as expected but still worth a watch, the science part was pretty good for a sci-fi movie (which makes a change)
> 
> ...not seen any copies of the Imitation game floating about yet


Yeah, they've supposedly used exact predictions and data to render the graphics and portrayals of wormholes etc. Will definitely be spending the god damn £30 it takes these days to catch this flick with the mrs.


----------



## latblaster

aqualung said:


> dracula untold -not bad
> 
> interstella - not as good as expected but still worth a watch, the science part was pretty good for a sci-fi movie (which makes a change)
> 
> ...not seen any copies of the Imitation game floating about yet


Haven't found any good torrents for Interstellar, only cam ones.


----------



## 39005

latblaster said:


> Haven't found any good torrents for Interstellar, only cam ones.


i watched a cam version on putlocker last night - for a cam it was watchable , i'll definitely download a dvd rip when one becomes avalable to watch it again tho.


----------



## EaterOfCabbage

The Elephant Man

I recommend you all watch it


----------



## specialist

Interstellar

Not a usual Christopher Nolan film. It is epic, has a sharp-eyed view of the future, and characters with real human emotions. I really like this ambitious, thought-provoking, uplifting film.


----------



## Fraser991

Watched *Getaway* at the weekend. Brilliant film.


----------



## K-Rod

Captain America The Winter Soldier is brilliant.


----------



## Keeks

Know it's an old-ish film but just watched Shutter Island this weekend. If you haven't watched it, watch it! Ace film, bit bizarre but brill. :thumbup1:


----------



## freddee

Watched Nightcrawler last week thought it was a pretty good film, one that I only caught up with the other day, American hustle, thought that was really good and funny, Jenifer Lawrence was brilliant in it, might be going on Thursday but not sure what to watch?


----------



## Kazza61

Been to the flicks twice in last few days. Interstellar is pretty good although the ending is a bit of a head scratcher. The Imitation Game with Benedict Cumberbatch is brilliant. A fantastic look at the history of how a team at Bletchley Park cracked the enigma code pretty much winning the 2nd world war. They remained completely unknown for 50 years because the work was totally classified. No special effects, no super heroes - just a really good British drama. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Gary29

freddee said:


> Watched Nightcrawler last week thought it was a pretty good film, one that I only caught up with the other day, American hustle, thought that was really good and funny, *Jenifer Lawrence* was brilliant in it, might be going on Thursday but not sure what to watch?


Great film, and how fit is she in that?! :wub:










I've been watching the Coen Brothers back catalogue recently, had never seen Raising Arizona before, but watched it the other night as well as No Country For Old Men, both great films.


----------



## nickdutch

"Super 8" A fantastic kids romp sci fi drama with great characters, some groovy action and a storyline that worked. Ok you still had to put up with a few chiche cinematic devices that were put in for the popular audience, but a brilliantly done work of fantasy. Quite original too.


----------



## freddee

Gary29 said:


> Great film, and how fit is she in that?! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the Coen Brothers back catalogue recently, had never seen Raising Arizona before, but watched it the other night as well as No Country For Old Men, both great films.


You've got to go earlier with them too, try to find "Blood simple" I love the Coen brothers, Fargo is a great film too, but don't believe its a true story!


----------



## Gary29

freddee said:


> You've got to go earlier with them too, try to find "Blood simple" I love the Coen brothers, Fargo is a great film too, but don't believe its a true story!


I've seen Fargo, Blood Simple is on my list to watch.

Watched 'Burn After Reading' the other night as well, brad pitt was hilarious.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> I've seen Fargo, Blood Simple is on my list to watch.
> 
> Watched 'Burn After Reading' the other night as well, brad pitt was hilarious.


burn after reading? TORTURE


----------



## freddee

Heavyassweights said:


> burn after reading? TORTURE


Tried watching that and didn't get in to it, when you say torture, is that good or bad?!


----------



## Heavyassweights

freddee said:


> Tried watching that and didn't get in to it, when you say torture, is that good or bad?!


the film is p1ss, on the same level as "Gerry"

if you want to slowly kill someone sit them in front of "Gerry"


----------



## Alanricksnape

Watched V for Vendetta again a few weeks ago as my girlfriend hadn't seen it and she is a political illustrator so I thought it would be relevant.

Such a good film. :w00t:


----------



## louisAn

Last film I saw was FURY enjoyed it want to go see interstellar though


----------



## barsnack

notdorianyates said:


> Holding out for Interstellar  looks incredible. Definitely one to catch on the BIGGEST of screens


its pretty good, not great...first hour sucks


----------



## notdorianyates

Alanricksnape said:


> Watched V for Vendetta again a few weeks ago as my girlfriend hadn't seen it and she is a political illustrator so I thought it would be relevant.
> 
> Such a good film. :w00t:


Good call mate, not seen it in years. Great dark political film of its day. Going to be annoying the mrs with it at the weekend me thinks!


----------



## notdorianyates

barsnack said:


> its pretty good, not great...first hour sucks


Oh man, you just ruined my weekend plans! I ain't paying cinema money for pretty good 

My mrs will be ****ed with you when I tell her our date is cancelled


----------



## Bora

good recommendations to download when i get in tonight?

action/comedy/crime

ive ran out of films to watch


----------



## Beats

Bora said:


> good recommendations to download when i get in tonight?
> 
> action/comedy/crime
> 
> ive ran out of films to watch


Seen Fury last night if you can find a decent copy its worth a watch


----------



## Abc987

Watched 'the call' recently with hale berry. Wasn't expecting much, someone at work had recommended it. Thought it was pretty good


----------



## Adz

Just finished watching Lone Survivor, absolutely amazing.

Proper gripping story and it's true too


----------



## Gary29

I watched 'alpha dog' with Justin Timberlake in the other night, pretty good film about an interesting true story of the murder of a 15 year old lad in AAmerica, worth a look if you're bored.


----------



## notdorianyates

Great pump film : warrior. Man, it even beats Rocky 3/4 for inspiring to drop and do pressups mid film! (Well almost!)


----------



## Adz

notdorianyates said:


> Great pump film : warrior. Man, it even beats Rocky 3/4 for inspiring to drop and do pressups mid film! (Well almost!)


Tom Hardy in that is my goal physique


----------



## notdorianyates

Adz said:


> Tom Hardy in that is my goal physique


I hear ya man, now THOSE are traps!!!


----------



## theonlyjosh

Bora said:


> good recommendations to download when i get in tonight?
> 
> action/comedy/crime
> 
> ive ran out of films to watch


10 movies every gent should but likely hasn't seen

Seen all of these? Great list for some hidden man films!


----------



## dark knight

Adz said:


> Just finished watching Lone Survivor, absolutely amazing.
> 
> Proper gripping story and it's true too


Yeah thought that was a great film, lots of action and tension. I quite like Mark Walhberg as an actor anyway.

Watched American Hustle over the weekend. Thought it was pretty good and a movie that will definitely get better after multiple watches. Christian Bale really does like getting into the weight of his characters, what with the fat belly in this, lean in Batman and skinny as hell in The Machinist....Don't know how he does it constantly as it can't be good for his health


----------



## dark knight

theonlyjosh said:


> 10 movies every gent should but likely hasn't seen
> 
> Seen all of these? Great list for some hidden man films!


Only seen 2 on that list (almost 3 but didn't get passed about 20 minutes of a scanner darkly). Both Machinist and Memento are great films with good twists in both of them. Well worth a watch


----------



## notdorianyates

dark knight said:


> Only seen 2 on that list (almost 3 but didn't get passed about 20 minutes of a scanner darkly). Both Machinist and Memento are great films with good twists in both of them. Well worth a watch


Memento is a brain changer. Intetesting to watch it the right way around too.


----------



## kawasaki1

Watched Dracula Untold...Was a good movie, looking forward to seeing a sequel!


----------



## Frandeman

Bora said:


> good recommendations to download when i get in tonight?
> 
> action/comedy/crime
> 
> ive ran out of films to watch


Fearless

tom hardy... old school gangsters

was good


----------



## monkeez

Rita, Sue and Bob Too.

Good film even though i haven't seen the first one before.


----------



## sauliuhas

Seen recently nimfomaniac, how could she do that?! Lol


----------



## MBR

Went to see Interstellar last night. The best film I have seen. Check it out people.

MBR


----------



## Mike600

I've just watched Lone survivor, based on a true story


----------



## NFS

Frandeman said:


> Fearless
> 
> tom hardy... old school gangsters
> 
> was good


yes! fearless is an epic film!

ive also watch a film called Keith which was pretty good.


----------



## freddee

Adz said:


> Tom Hardy in that is my goal physique


Shouldn't be that hard, it is a bit dis proportionate imo, bu8t good traps right enough...


----------



## peter_

Interstellar...

perfect movie! i really enjoyed it!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Brick Mansions - one of Paul Walkers last films, standard action with some free running and fight scenes. Nifty little plot twist at the end which is obvious if you actually pay attention!


----------



## Adz

22 Jump Street - very funny, 1 bit had my crying with laughing


----------



## PD89

Interstellar, fantastic


----------



## Stormborn91

Aftermath - Really boring and sh1t... not worth watching - 1/10

Hercules - Great film, Dwayne Johnson makes it even more amazing :drool: - 10/10

Let's Be Cops - Very funny film and great acting - 9/10


----------



## timbear84

St vincent bill Murray is amazing in it


----------



## skinso

Hercules wasn't what I was expecting but still very good


----------



## notdorianyates

Guardians of the Galaxy. Not bad actually.


----------



## Fortis

cold in july.


----------



## Smitch

Lucky Number Slevin.

Seen it ages ago too, great film with a great cast.


----------



## McGuire86

Seen a few recently;

Fury - 7/10

Ouija - 3/10

Hercules - 4/10

Dracula Untold - 5/10

Jessabelle - 4/10

Up Above Down Below - 2/10

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes - 7/10

Oculus - 4/10

Captain America Winter Soldier - 7/10

X-Men DOFP - 7/10

Lone Survivor - 7/10


----------



## Prince Adam

Weekend at Bernie's

5/10


----------



## Gary29

Watched Annabelle the other night, gash.


----------



## Machette

Assault on Wall Street.

Not the best film but something like this should have happen.

Still cant get around how all those son of a b1tch bankers got away with fcuking the world over.


----------



## Stormborn91

Watched 'Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes' last night....

It was ok but I got a bit bored half way through. 6/10 I reckon.


----------



## Bora

just watched lone Survivor on sky premier, good film 8/10 :thumbup1:


----------



## teenphysique

when the game stands tall , maze runner !


----------



## sauliuhas

St vincent - awesome movie


----------



## Prophecy

sauliuhas said:


> St vincent - awesome movie


Yeh I really enjoyed that too.

Saw 'predestined' or something like that tonight. One of those transvestite/time travel type movies. Total BS, didn't understand any of it and I gave up trying half way through.


----------



## Stormborn91

The Purge Anarchy - 7/10 was on the edge of my seat the whole time, much better than the first one.

Sex Tape - 7/10 Typical Cameron Diaz movie but was actually really funny at times, worth a watch :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99

About time

British film that is a nice rom-com type to watch with the Mrs


----------



## spaglemon

sauliuhas said:


> St vincent - awesome movie


Watched St Vincent last night, thoroughluy enjoyed it, brilliant performance from Bill Murray

Cheers


----------



## sauliuhas

Anyone seen dumb and dumber 2? Any good?


----------



## fitrut

Horrible Bosses 2, better than the first one, very funny


----------



## Stormborn91

TMNT - Really good film, full of action... and who knew turtles could look so hunky 

Fury - Good gritty war film with reputable actors, got a little bored half way through though as it's over 2 hours long!

Box Trolls - Great film to watch with the kids... it actually kept them quiet for longer than 30 mins which is very unusual :laugh:


----------



## seandog69

Prince Adam said:


> Weekend at Bernie's
> 
> 5/10


fck you, that film is comedy gold :cursing:


----------



## latblaster

Just watched episode 1 of The Missing wth James Nesbitt.

Very good....& a stunning end.


----------



## AlexB18

Went to see new hunger games on Saturday, really really good I thought not a right lot happens action wise but its setting everything up for the final film, plus it has Jennifer Lawrence in it


----------



## T100

I watched Road the other night, it's about the Dunlop family who are the most famous motorbike Road racing family from Ireland, it's not all bikes and racing, it some real genuine stories about these 4 men and it really is a great watch despite some of the full on crash scenes, you don't need to be into motorbikes to enjoy it, I'm not really into F1 but enjoyed sena and this is on par if not better than that IMO


----------



## raj-m

The conjuring


----------



## Mclovin147

This has bound to have been mentioned but just incase;

Lawless - 9/10

Tom Hardy & Shia LeBeouf both put in outstanding performances, great story too.

Used to be Netflix, not sure if it still is though.


----------



## dark knight

Watch Guardians of the Galaxy at the weekend. Great film if you are into sci fi - excellent blu ray picture and dts sound mix. Without reading into the history of the comics/movie i sense a couple of these will be made


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Argo and Gone baby,gone.

Both directed and starring Ben Affleck. Yes, him off of Pearl harbour. Seriously, seriously impressed with both films.

Had seen "The town" previously (also directed by Affleck) and really enjoyed it. Seriously, the guy's got some skills (no ****)


----------



## A1243R

Lone Survivor with Mark Wahlberg in it. Absolutely brilliant film - recommend to anybody.

AJ


----------



## dark knight

Just watched Lucy - quite a good "sci fi" meets action film. I put sci fi in inverted commas as the science in the film isn't actually correct...but ignoring that, the film was enjoyable about a 7 out of 10. Another great Luc Besson film with a great car chase


----------



## biggestdog2007

Reasonable doubt, was a good watch!


----------



## Beats

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Argo and Gone baby,gone.
> 
> Both directed and starring Ben Affleck. Yes, him off of Pearl harbour. Seriously, seriously impressed with both films.
> 
> Had seen "The town" previously (also directed by Affleck) and really enjoyed it. Seriously, the guy's got some skills (no ****)


Ar-go fcuk youself :lol:


----------



## scot-ish

T100 said:


> I watched Road the other night, it's about the Dunlop family who are the most famous motorbike Road racing family from Ireland, it's not all bikes and racing, it some real genuine stories about these 4 men and it really is a great watch despite some of the full on crash scenes, you don't need to be into motorbikes to enjoy it, I'm not really into F1 but enjoyed sena and this is on par if not better than that IMO


awesome watch, must have seen it 5 or 6 times now, and still get a bit emotional about it, if it wasnt for my missus being so against it, i would have been road racing, but after watching that i get a sore head now even just going on the track lol


----------



## T100

scot-ish said:


> awesome watch, must have seen it 5 or 6 times now, and still get a bit emotional about it, if it wasnt for my missus being so against it, i would have been road racing, but after watching that i get a sore head now even just going on the track lol


Same here mate, doing the IOMTT was on my list before hitting 40, hit a car at 32 though and that's the end of my bike days, for now anyway haha


----------



## griffo13

Johnny dies at the end.....

great weird film


----------



## T100

Watched that predestination last night, what the feck was that all about???


----------



## griffo13

T100 said:


> Watched that predestination last night, what the feck was that all about???


i could tell you but it would be some spoiler to put on this tread....... its kind of like if u turn around quick enough you can do yourself


----------



## GCMAX

Anyone seen Pandorum? If you like sci-fi/horror you will love this!!

Pandorum (2009) - IMDb


----------



## NorthernSoul

Fury with brad Pitt in

You won't regret


----------



## T100

griffo13 said:


> i could tell you but it would be some spoiler to put on this tread....... its kind of like if u turn around quick enough you can do yourself


Yes true mate don't want to spoil it for others, could have been so much better but in the end it was just bizarre


----------



## T100

Juic3Up said:


> Fury with brad Pitt in
> 
> You won't regret


Honestly thought this was above average


----------



## PeterSmith

Interstellar for sure


----------



## NorthernSoul

T100 said:


> Honestly thought this was above average


Bro do you even movie?

It was quality!! Must watch for those who haven't


----------



## T100

Juic3Up said:


> Bro do you even movie?
> 
> It was quality!! Must watch for those who haven't


Just didn't get a feel for it if I'm honest, I love watching movies but when you don't get a feel for any of the characters the film is never as good for me, mind you I just finished the boxset of breaking bad and haven't watched anything as good as that


----------



## jackdaw

Guardians of the galaxy


----------



## Kazza61

Juic3Up said:


> Fury with brad Pitt in
> 
> You won't regret


Enjoyed it too but you really have to suspend any powers of common sense and belief you might have had. The ending is almost comedy gold.


----------



## Mince Pies

Rage, the north korea release lol. damn good show and performance from that looney off the walking dead.


----------



## NorthernSoul

T100 said:


> Just didn't get a feel for it if I'm honest, I love watching movies but when you don't get a feel for any of the characters the film is never as good for me, mind you I just finished the boxset of breaking bad and haven't watched anything as good as that


Bro i am watching breaking bad atm, but guess what, I watched it all last year as well. How sad is that! I might delete this post in 5 minutes. It's mint tho !


----------



## T100

Juic3Up said:


> Bro i am watching breaking bad atm, but guess what, I watched it all last year as well. How sad is that! I might delete this post in 5 minutes. It's mint tho !


Haha I watched it all on nights within 1 week last week and feel lost without it to watch haha head and shoulders above any film or TV show I've watched, might watch it all over again as well


----------



## T100

Watched 2 films tonight

manny, enjoyed it even though I'm not really into boxing, what a boxer that little guy is

Dying of the light with nic cage, OK I suppose if there's nothing better to do


----------



## p.cullen

have to agree with fury being pretty decent! the ending is a bit...okay way over exaggerated lol but still worth a watch!

interstallar was good for the first 2 hours then after that it got way to far fetched for my liking. kinda spoiled it a bit at the end


----------



## Mikeyjae

Just watched the Purge Anarchy. I didnt really want to watch this after what was the original shower of shyte the Purge. This one however is pleasently surprising much better then the first one. Its not going to win any oscars but its worth a watch.


----------



## Muckshifter

T100 said:


> Watched 2 films tonight
> 
> manny, enjoyed it even though I'm not really into boxing, what a boxer that little guy is
> 
> Dying of the light with nic cage, OK I suppose if there's nothing better to do


watched manny last night, thought it was excellent but he is one of my favourite fighters ever so maybe I am biased defo worth a watch tho


----------



## 6ft4Dan

Watching the equalizer tonight... Been waiting ages for it to hit torrents


----------



## T100

flamingo-dan said:


> Watching the equalizer tonight... Been waiting ages for it to hit torrents


Great film mate


----------



## 6ft4Dan

T100 said:


> Great film mate


Bloody hope so. Loved the series when I was growing up


----------



## T100

flamingo-dan said:


> Bloody hope so. Loved the series when I was growing up


Best thing I've watched this year after breaking bad


----------



## T100

Watched night crawler at work last night, switched it off after 50 minutes and slam my knackers in the drawer as it was much more entertaining and less painful


----------



## fitrut

T100 said:


> Watched night crawler at work last night, switched it off after 50 minutes and slam my knackers in the drawer as it was much more entertaining and less painful


that bad? havent seen it yet but wanted to go


----------



## T100

fitrut said:


> that bad? havent seen it yet but wanted to go


I thought so, others on here have liked it but 50 minutes was all I could take, no reason to watch it anymore as there was zero entertainment for me


----------



## landerson

Watched predestination and the equalizer the other night, really enjoyed both


----------



## sauliuhas

Just finished watching " redirected", nearly ****ed myself, funny as hell


----------



## Stormborn91

Been poorly the last 2 weeks so had plenty of movie time 

Tammy - Quite funny but not as good as other Melissa Mcarthy films. 5/10

Lucy - One of them films that makes you think! Intriguing. 6.5/10

Inglorious Basterds - Long but keeps your attention with some really funny bits. Brad Pitt plays a great character. 7/10

Hot Tub Time Machine - Cheesy but funny. 6/10

Horrible Bosses 2 - Just as good/slightly better than the first. 5.5/10

A Million Ways To Die In The West - Great if you like Seth Mcfarlan's comedy. 6/10

Godzilla - Was ok but got a little bored half way, decent ending though. 5.5/10

Mom's Night Out - Funny to watch if you have kids as you can relate to the film. 5/10

Inbetweeners 2 - Hilarious in places as expected. 8/10

The Equalizer - Gritty Denzel Washington movie with plenty of gore and crime. 8/10

Transformers Age of Extinction - Loved it all, especially the Mark Whalberg bits :wink: 8.5/10


----------



## Tank85

I recently saw "Nightcrawler" at the cinema. Easily, the best film I've seen of 2014! Jake Gyllanhaal's performance is one of the best I've ever seen from an actor, in a very long time!


----------



## TBWFC

by the way if anyone wants a site to watch films, google youtube on fire. Has a massive collection and the best thing for me, is the fact it works on the xbox one.


----------



## Tank85

Hey j0rd, I've just checked out YouTube on fire, cheers for that! The films are great quality picture, and so much easier to load up than the countless other film sites out there, great find! :thumb:


----------



## Beats

j0rd4n500 said:


> by the way if anyone wants a site to watch films, google youtube on fire. Has a massive collection and the best thing for me, is the fact it works on the xbox one.


wonder how long till this gets shut down, Excellent find


----------



## TBWFC

Been up a while now, I love the fact it works on xbox as most others need plug ins etc. But I'm sure it wont be long untill its gone unfortunately.


----------



## Snake

Finally watched 'Frozen' ...

Thought it was dogsh!t


----------



## Beats

Snake said:


> Finally watched 'Frozen' ...
> 
> Thought it was dogsh!t


you seem surprised lol


----------



## SickCurrent

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


Hurt Locker = awesome mate

Film 4 rockin good films lately - End of Watch [This is simply amazing, a true masterpiece], Lockout, Magic Mike all phuckin class viewing.

The Eagle is on tonight which is well worth a watch....


----------



## Snake

Dizzeee said:


> you seem surprised lol


I was expecting more with all the hype, usually I like the Disney's, Wall-E etc...

But then again as a young man wtf am I doing watching kids films lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Snake said:


> I was expecting more with all the hype, usually I like the Disney's, Wall-E etc...
> 
> But then again as a young man wtf am I doing watching kids films lol


because Elsa is hot!


----------



## Beats

Snake said:


> I was expecting more with all the hype, usually I like the Disney's, Wall-E etc...
> 
> But then again as a young man wtf am I doing watching kids films lol


Because you are a peadophile mate


----------



## Snake

Dizzeee said:


> Because you are a peadophile mate


  ... Am I??! Jesus Christ what a way to find out!


----------



## Beats

Snake said:


> ... Am I??! Jesus Christ what a way to find out!


Im sorry to have to break that to you mate.


----------



## Bora

transformers revenge of the fallen!....cant beat a good transformers film


----------



## BettySwallocks

Took the young 'un to see teenage mutant ninja turtles. Think I enjoyed it more than him :lol:


----------



## Hae

Predator 1 & 2. Wtf did arnie or glover not kill him?

There should be a 3rd one.


----------



## Bora

BettySwallocks said:


> Took the young 'un to see teenage mutant ninja turtles. Think I enjoyed it more than him :lol:


took my nephews to see it a few weeks back and was sat near another dad, we defo enjoyed it more than the kids did!

MC MICKEY!! :lol:


----------



## mal

Watch the end of tbe eagle on film four now...class.


----------



## Pinky

People, do not watch Lock, i repeat DO NOT watch Locke. Absolutely shocking.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Bora said:


> took my nephews to see it a few weeks back and was sat near another dad, we defo enjoyed it more than the kids did!
> 
> MC MICKEY!! :lol:


I saw you like the transformers films aswell, they're my all time favourite :thumbup1: Don't you think shredders suit in TMNT was just like a transformer?


----------



## Bora

BettySwallocks said:


> I saw you like the transformers films aswell, they're my all time favourite :thumbup1: Don't you think shredders suit in TMNT was just like a transformer?


yeah haha, should of been more like the first TMNJ film imo


----------



## Bora

gran torino, what a film, 10/10


----------



## L3rouge

The Equalizer....


----------



## Bora

L3rouge said:


> The Equalizer....
> 
> http://thepiratebay.cr/torrent/10058858/the-equalizer-2014-denzel-washington-720p-brrip/


is that the arny film? and a would take off your link btw


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

Misspinky1983 said:


> People, do not watch Lock, i repeat DO NOT watch Locke. Absolutely shocking.


seen it, the main guy ( forget his name ) has been nominated for an oscar for that part.

thought it was decent, relies more on script than CGI and big budget action sequences.


----------



## Pinky

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> seen it, the main guy ( forget his name ) has been nominated for an oscar for that part.
> 
> thought it was decent, relies more on script than CGI and big budget action sequences.


Tom Hardy. I watch a film to be impressed by not some dude with a completely messed up life driving in a car lol Each to their own tbh. In some ways its hard to give your opinion on films because what i think is good someone else wont.


----------



## latblaster

Nightcrawler....Jake Gyllenhall plays his part really well - an intelligent nerd. Great plot.... :thumb:


----------



## Dazza

Hae said:


> Predator 1 & 2. Wtf did arnie or glover not kill him?
> 
> There should be a 3rd one.


There was and it sucked.

Predators


----------



## Brook877

Misspinky1983 said:


> People, do not watch Lock, i repeat DO NOT watch Locke. Absolutely shocking.


I watched (some of) that on the plane yesterday,

Absolute tripe.

I hung on waiting for something to happen but gave up about half an hour in when I realised it really was going to be a real time film of a drive to London.

Rely like Tom Hardy as well, was disappointed.

Gone Girl; really good, one of those film you can just tell is biased on a good book.

Lucy, Equaliser, Guardians of the Galaxy and the second Purge film are all worth a watch.


----------



## latblaster

Brook877 said:


> I watched (some of) that on the plane yesterday,
> 
> Absolute tripe.
> 
> I hung on waiting for something to happen but gave up about half an hour in when I realised it really was going to be a real time film of a drive to London.
> 
> Rely like Tom Hardy as well, was disappointed.
> 
> Gone Girl; really good, one of those film you can just tell is biased on a good book.
> 
> Lucy, Equaliser, Guardians of the Galaxy and the second Purge film are all worth a watch.


I gave up on Gone Girl after 25 mins, I found the acting all too precise, & think I know where the plot was going.


----------



## Brook877

latblaster said:


> I gave up on Gone Girl after 25 mins, I found the acting all too precise, & think I know where the plot was going.


I really liked it, but I can see where you where coming from, the acting was a little clinical.


----------



## Pinky

Brook877 said:


> I watched (some of) that on the plane yesterday,
> 
> Absolute tripe.
> 
> I hung on waiting for something to happen but gave up about half an hour in when I realised it really was going to be a real time film of a drive to London.
> 
> Rely like Tom Hardy as well, was disappointed.
> 
> Gone Girl; really good, one of those film you can just tell is biased on a good book.
> 
> Lucy, Equaliser, Guardians of the Galaxy and the second Purge film are all worth a watch.


agree mate. The purge was good, went to pics to see both of them, ive got lucky to watch. I absolutely loved The Turtles lol

I will watch anything tbh but i prefer horrors or comedy's.


----------



## Brook877

Misspinky1983 said:


> agree mate. The purge was good, went to pics to see both of them, ive got lucky to watch. I absolutely loved The Turtles lol
> 
> I will watch anything tbh but i prefer horrors or comedy's.


If you like films like Limitless and Hanna you'll enjoy Lucy.

I tried watching the Turtles film three times over the weekend but kept falling asleep, think that has more to do with long night flights than the film tho.


----------



## T100

Watched a film that was a bit different from the norm but was OK called coherence, also watched dracula untold and I enjoyed that


----------



## Beats

Misspinky1983 said:


> agree mate. The purge was good, went to pics to see both of them, ive got lucky to watch. I absolutely loved The Turtles lol
> 
> I will watch anything tbh but i prefer horrors or comedy's.


I thought The Purge was the biggest pile of sh!te ive ever seen lol

Turtles though....Whole different ball game lol


----------



## Pinky

Brook877 said:


> If you like films like Limitless and Hanna you'll enjoy Lucy.
> 
> I tried watching the Turtles film three times over the weekend but kept falling asleep, think that has more to do with long night flights than the film tho.


The Turtles was awesome. ive always loved the turtles so had to go and see if. Tbh i went in with "this is gonna be sh1t attitude" but i was shocked at how good it was. I wanted to watch it again straight after lol


----------



## Pinky

Dizzeee said:


> I thought The Purge was the biggest pile of sh!te ive ever seen lol
> 
> Turtles though....Whole different ball game lol


Haha i liked the purge, i watches Annabelle too that was ok ish.


----------



## Bora

transformers age of extinction, awesome film :thumb: really enjoyed it


----------



## Marcus2014

Gran torino, was on last night loved it

Clint eastwoods chracter was hilarious


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

watched a little known film the other day, ..predestination.

that film is a propper mind bender.

the last 20 mins is like...WTF

good tho


----------



## Bora

need for speed, seen it before but watched it again what an awesome film

on a right movie night this week!


----------



## Craig92

Brad Pitts newest 1 "fury" was very good. After watching world war Z I thought he'd lost it but he is awesome in this 1


----------



## 39005

just finished watching predestination , very good time travel sci/fi film with a good take on the 'grandfather paradox' (if you dont know what it means dont look it up before watching the film).


----------



## latblaster

Watched "The Equaliser" last night, much better than I thought It'd be. :thumb:

Don't need a sequel though, but I bet there will be.


----------



## BaronSamedii

Rewatched shutter island the other night

Absolutely fantastic film


----------



## latblaster

"The Drop".......amazing, make sure you watch it. :thumb:


----------



## Abc987

Watched 'the Dallas buyers club' last night. What a pile of dog shvt

Also watched 'starred up' and 'gran Torino' recently and enjoyed both of them


----------



## latblaster

Watched "Son Of A Gun" last night, it was ok, nothing special but quite liked it.


----------



## big steve

elf, just to get into the spirit of things


----------



## Newperson

Noah - Russell Crowe and Ray Winstone

Great movie


----------



## Stephen9069

Horrible Bosses 2 this cracked me up


----------



## fitrut

Stephen9069 said:


> Horrible Bosses 2 this cracked me up


yes much better actually than the first one


----------



## Stephen9069

fitrut said:


> yes much better actually than the first one


Definitely mate


----------



## tyke1

Lucy a decent watch


----------



## latblaster

"I -Origins" stopped watching after 30 mins, immature rubbish.

"Divergent" - Ok for the first hour, good scenes, great music. Then it was just another battle against the oppressors.


----------



## Beats

fitrut said:


> yes much better actually than the first one


I cant handle that guys voice, The one whos boss is Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Snake

'The Interview' - was much better than I was expecting


----------



## welbeck

Craig92 said:


> Brad Pitts newest 1 "fury" was very good. After watching world war Z I thought he'd lost it but he is awesome in this 1


Have to agree, captured the horribleness of war perfectly.


----------



## fitrut

Dizzeee said:


> I cant handle that guys voice, The one whos boss is Jennifer Aniston


ha yeah I know what you mean  it is bit annoying :laugh:


----------



## Smitch

The Drop.

Was really good, has Tom Hardy and James Gandolfini in it.


----------



## Snake

Going to watch 'Filth' tonight, the trailer looks class been looking forward to it for a while...


----------



## dark knight

Watched Babadook last night. Great chiller, slightly disturbing. I would give it a 7 out of 10. If you like horror films then this is a great watch


----------



## hermie07

Watched the drop. Wasn't that keen on it to be honest. Can't wait for sniper though


----------



## latblaster

Watched "Fury" earlier..very good, worth the time.

Anyone care to comment about the theme in this movie?

Thought it was very obvious. Needed a 'Birth' to complete the cycle........


----------



## dap33

"the drop" quality film...tom hardys a freaking great actor


----------



## laurie g

Watched Miss meadows with Katie holms, good film actually - plus very Katie holmes wearing white socks throughout the film, hmmm.


----------



## laurie g

latblaster said:


> Watched "Fury" earlier..very good, worth the time.
> 
> Anyone care to comment about the theme in this movie?
> 
> Thought it was very obvious. Needed a 'Birth' to complete the cycle........


Hmmm yes this was fairly predictable theme, i didnt actually like the film to be honest i love trainspotting and it was filmed in the same style and brilliantly acted but it was just a bit too... hmm cant put my finger on it, just didnt make me feel good after watching it


----------



## Beats

laurie g said:


> Hmmm yes this was fairly predictable theme, i didnt actually like the film to be honest i love trainspotting and it was filmed in the same style and brilliantly acted but it was just a bit too... hmm cant put my finger on it, just didnt make me feel good after watching it


Yet Trainspotting did :lol:

Hmmm


----------



## laurie g

Dizzeee said:


> Yet Trainspotting did :lol:
> 
> Hmmm


Yes- Spud gets some money, your man ( cant remember his name ) gets his life back or starts to at least


----------



## bobbydrake

Watched 'The Guest' last week. Very good - great music, plenty of violence - whats not to like...


----------



## latblaster

Saw "The Sound Of My Voice" last night.

It's a movie about a Cult & two people who are trying to expose it.

There's alot of dialogue & no action, but it's really worth watching.


----------



## G-man99

Man of steel, thought it was easily the worst superman film I've ever seen


----------



## DappaDonDave

Pitch perfect.


----------



## babyarm

2 guns


----------



## dark knight

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> watched a little known film the other day, ..predestination.
> 
> that film is a propper mind bender.
> 
> the last 20 mins is like...WTF
> 
> good tho


Thought that was a great film, watched it last night. Guessed one part of the twist but didn't expect the end. Spent most of the day thinking about how this would come about but then gave up as my head was hurting. There is a line in the film about which came first, the chicken or the egg. So I left it at that


----------



## MrTwisted

Just got back from watching "the theory of everything"

What an amazing film. Great story about a great man. And the acting was top notch


----------



## TommyBananas

The Equalizer


----------



## Newperson

Watched LA confidential last night, wicked film


----------



## Bora

Lucy - 7/10

the purge -anarchy 2/10

the lego movie 9/10 - such a good laugh!

going to watch The krays tonight on itv4 at 9pm (if anyones interested) good film


----------



## sauliuhas

Foxcatcher, film about brothers wrestlers, and a multimillionaire - i thought it shows that, people that got too much money

Are nuts!


----------



## G-man99

MrTwisted said:


> Just got back from watching "the theory of everything"
> 
> What an amazing film. Great story about a great man. And the acting was top notch


Off to see this next week

Have you seen the imitation game??

Very good film too :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

sauliuhas said:


> Foxcatcher, film about brothers wrestlers, and a *multimillionaire *- i thought it shows that, people that got too much money
> 
> Are nuts!


That'll be Karim.... 

@karim123


----------



## SickCurrent

Django unchained is fawking top drawer if I may say so chaps and chapettes


----------



## SickCurrent

latblaster said:


> That'll be Karim....
> 
> @karim123


 @karim123 DIS U BRO?


----------



## Smitch

Saw Nightcrawler tonight, gotta be an 8/10 for that, well worth a watch.


----------



## latblaster

Watched "The Judge"...good movie with Robert Downey Jr, Billy Bob Thornton & Robert Duval.

8/10.... :thumb:


----------



## jackdaw

'Gone Girl'.

It's a really nice thriller, I would recommend it.


----------



## Alanricksnape

I know it's old now but I finally managed to get the better half to watch Airplane! with me. It's hard to make it sound as funny by trying to sum up what the film is about but she eventually caved and now we're telling each other not to call one another Shirley all the time.


----------



## latblaster

"The Imitation Game"

10/10 :thumb:


----------



## Verno

SickCurrent said:


> @karim123 DIS U BRO?


Yeah and i think the motif is soooooo apt!!


----------



## Verno

The Heat, funny as fcuk.


----------



## T100

The drop was a good film 7/10

Gone girl 5/10 not for me and hoped for a better ending

Pride was a decent film 8/10

The interview was good although not my sort of comedy 7/10

Foxcatcher was OK 6/10

Got American sniper, imitation games, unbroken or the theory of everything for my nightshift tonight


----------



## Verno

T100 said:


> The drop was a good film 7/10
> 
> Gone girl 5/10 not for me and hoped for a better ending
> 
> Pride was a decent film 8/10
> 
> The interview was good although not my sort of comedy 7/10
> 
> Foxcatcher was OK 6/10
> 
> Got American sniper, imitation games, unbroken or the theory of everything for my nightshift tonight


What mirror are you using? pm if you want


----------



## T100

Verno said:


> What mirror are you using? pm if you want


https://unblocked pw and choose kickass, got American sniper, imitation games, unbroken, dumb and dumber 2 today and all screeners so decent copies, plenty more on there as well mate


----------



## Verno

Winner, ta fella :thumb:


----------



## T100

American sniper gets a 8/10 for me, hard to think it's a true story considering the film from start to finish


----------



## T100

Just finished watching the imitation game, fantastic film and having watched the American sniper just before its strange how America and Britain portray war hero's In movies


----------



## ashmo

The Equalizer 7/10 pretty good worth a watch

The Interview 5/10 so so not that funny


----------



## Prince Adam

St George's day,despite only getting a score of 5.2 on imbd I rather enjoyed it for what it was.

Fairbrass is a monster!


----------



## scot-ish

watched foxcatcher- not that great

american sniper last night, not that great either :/ just a typical american war film.

Dumb and dumber 2 - again ok, but not as good as the first i thought.


----------



## sauliuhas

Amercian sniper - really liked the movie, as it's about soldiers, and war, reminds me when worked on doors with a few, and it was always exciting..


----------



## Beats

Dumb & Dumber 2 - sh!te

Looking forward to seeing American Sniper


----------



## Fortunatus

Watched American sniper a few days ago really good film, but I think that's just because it was a true story.


----------



## Big ape

Lone survivor


----------



## Bora

fruitvale station , 9/10, really good watch

its true story about oscar grant getting shot in the back by police for no reason in oakland


----------



## sauliuhas

Dinosour 13 - it's a documentary, thout it will be boring, but still watched, and it was interesting in the end, about the us governments

Involvement, and people rights, conspiracy!


----------



## Stephen9069

Horrible Bosses 2 - this cracked me up i think its miles better than the first

American Sniper - I thought it was quite good i like a good war movie

John Wick

The Equalizer

The Gambler


----------



## Calanthe

Titanic

LoL just kidding but really I dont like to watch movie, I dont remember when was the last time, but I am sure I ve watched Titanic a few times lol


----------



## mlydon

the drop - tom hardy and james gandolfini

a walk among the tomstones - liam neeson


----------



## Beats

Bora said:


> fruitvale station , 9/10, really good watch
> 
> its true story about oscar grant getting shot in the back by police for no reason in oakland


I quite fancied this film thanks for reminding me about it will give it a watch


----------



## T100

Just finished watching birdman, wasn't sure what to expect, but it is fecking awful, absolutely no entertainment in it at all, acting was no better than any other film I've seen the actors in so God knows why it's got 8.5 on IMDB and is up for so many awards, it's a film that only other actors would enjoy I think so maybe that's why


----------



## tyke1

American sniper. Really good watch.


----------



## timbear84

Watched the drop last night was really good. Slow burner but not at all boring


----------



## TommyBananas

timbear84 said:


> Watched the drop last night was really good. Slow burner but not at all boring


x2


----------



## latblaster

Just watched "Cake".

Jennifer Aniston plays the part of a bereaved mother; she is fantastic.

The movie is stunning.


----------



## notdorianyates

tyke1 said:


> American sniper. Really good watch.


yep, second that, sniper is well worth your time.

theory of everything was very good and caught the interview...which was pretty silly but worth a gander.


----------



## barsnack

Watched 'Whiplash' the other night.....wasn't sure what to expect as it got very high reviews, but its about a Jazz drummer....anyway, it got to the stage which I thought was the ending, and I thought it was a pretty good film...then the last 15minutes, was incredible.....best film ive seen in along time


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

mlydon said:


> the drop - tom hardy and james gandolfini
> 
> a walk among the tomstones - liam neeson


Both pretty naff I thought


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

Gone girl was best film I've seen recently. Really different to what I was expecting. The gambler also not too bad


----------



## Prince Adam

Gone girl was great until the crappy ending!


----------



## Pinky

Watching Transformers at the min. Think these are fab films.


----------



## T100

Prince Adam said:


> Gone girl was great until the crappy ending!


I thought exactly the same, but the wife told me there's supposed to be a second part to the film, apparently?


----------



## Lighty02

Just watched non stop great film


----------



## Mikeyjae

Gone Girl, I have to agree with the others, its a good film and keeps you guessing although I guessed what she was going to do. The ending made me think, really??? Whats happened.

John Wick, Not bad just a another new old school revenge film.


----------



## T100

Another one for you guys to avoid is inherent vice, 2.5 hours and didn't like it all, still not to sure what it was all about or the point of the story, just seemed to go round in circles, not one I recommend


----------



## T100

Enjoyed The Gambler but I'm a bit of a Wahlberg fan, decent enough watch 7/10


----------



## T100

The mule was a good watch, low budget black comedy from Australia and something different 7/10


----------



## Prince Adam

Last 3 days - Russel crowe.

Maybe got film name slightly wrong, worth a watch tho 7/10.


----------



## latblaster

Interstellar....a fantastic film!!

Best seen in HD though.


----------



## T100

Prince Adam said:


> Last 3 days - Russel crowe.
> 
> Maybe got film name slightly wrong, worth a watch tho 7/10.


Is that the one with his wife convicted of murder? Is so it's a good film


----------



## Prince Adam

T100 said:


> Is that the one with his wife convicted of murder? Is so it's a good film


Yep that's the one!


----------



## spaglemon

Fury and Interstellar were both very good


----------



## KRIS_B

American sniper... Fcking wicked!


----------



## Stormborn91

Predestination - total mind fvck!!!


----------



## banzi

Watched the sequel to 300 last night on Sky, couldnt get past the fact the lead actor looked like Karl Pilkington.

Bag of sh**e


----------



## 39005

american sniper - better than expected and worth watching

the life of david gale - very good

unbreakable -very good

predesitination - very good (watched it a few weeks ago , but like the theme so watched again - i think this will end up being a cult film))

a walk among the tombstones - not bad -worth a watch


----------



## Prince Adam

Primal fear = 7/10

Richard Gere playing Richard Gere.

Ed stole the show tho!

Shame they didn't leak a copy of that vhs featured in the film.


----------



## Stormborn91

Guardians of the Galaxy - 8/10 was a lot better than I expected and quite funny too.

Pompeii - 7/10 Kit Harrington was the selling point for me  But it was a good film with a surprise ending.

Brick Mansions - 8/10 A great crime/action film with the legendary Paul Walker.

The Expendables 3 - 5/10 Ok but nowhere near as good as the first 2!


----------



## Alanricksnape

A Knight's Tale was on TV on Wednesday. I hadn't seen that film since I was a little kid so I gave it a watch again.


----------



## T100

The theory of everything was a decent watch and the guy who played Stephen hawkings won't pull off a better acting performance


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Stormborn91 said:


> The Expendables 3 - 5/10 Ok but nowhere near as good as the first 2!


Yikes, I thought the first one was abominable-probably better avoid the last one, then.


----------



## Stormborn91

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Yikes, I thought the first one was abominable-probably better avoid the last one, then.


Really? I have to admit, they are a bit cheesy but with so many legendary actors all in one film....

Found myself yawning a lot through the 3rd one though!


----------



## Bora

anyone seen american sniper, is it as good as the trailer makes it out to be?


----------



## Stephen9069

Watched Dracula the other night it wasnt to bad






I want to watch inside out when it comes out lol


----------



## alan_wilson

American sniper.

Quality.


----------



## sofiagrou

Still Alive


----------



## get2big

Damage. I refuse to have a tv license and it's only half decent thing I could find on youtube. It's still actually pretty crap though.


----------



## jackdaw

I thought "Fury" was awful, to be honest..


----------



## latblaster

jackdaw said:


> I thought "Fury" was awful, to be honest..


In what way mate?


----------



## jackdaw

latblaster said:


> In what way mate?


Some things really spoiled it for me.. I'll name a few:

-the abuse of tracer rounds made battle scenes look like star wars (green and red lasers)

-Tiger tanks were far superior so the German tank would have blown up the entire Sherman squad, because its front armour couldn't be pierced be Sherman rounds. Instead, the nazi tank chooses to get into a dogfight with the americans.. giving them a chance to exploit is weak spots. It makes no sense to me.

There were more but I'll spare you and I'll name the thing that ruined the whole movie for me: the final battle.

An entire platoon of SS (highly trained and motivated troops, real fanatics) behaves like a bunch of conscripts: they could dispose of that broken down tank in a minute using a Panzerfaust (anti-tank rpg) and when they're marching it shows they are carrying dozens of them, instead they run at it for hours shooting smgs and rifles, like cannon fodder.

The whole sequence is supposed to be the highlight of the movie but makes no sense at all.

Wtf??

I'm usually not very picky, I grew up in the 80s with those beautiful "zero realism" action movies where the hero wouldn't even aim or need to reload and I love them, but from a movie that means to look authentic, portray the horrors of war etc I was expecting a lot more.


----------



## Stormborn91

Watched Taken 3 last night.

It was great, even better than I expected... Obviously none can rival the first one but this comes very close!

I was pleased to see the "Good Luck" line was used again too


----------



## Verno

Before I go to sleep, was pretty good nice twist at the end.


----------



## latblaster

Watched 'The Mule'...really funny. :bounce:


----------



## Jamieson

American sniper was really good, as were Foxcatcher and Whiplash.


----------



## FelonE1

Horrible Bosses 2


----------



## chris-a

Stephen9069 said:


> Watched Dracula the other night it wasnt to bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to watch inside out when it comes out lol


inside out does look pretty funny...

american sniper - awful

fury - great

john wick - fluff, but quality fluff

interstellar - great

a walk among the tombstones - bad

big hero 6 - pc bollocks

the interview - as funny as leprosy

the drop - superb

the equalizer - fluff but quality

gone girl - superb


----------



## tyke1

Taken 3 way better than 2nd


----------



## hermie07

Just watched taken 3. They have left it open for the 4th. Anyone else think the same


----------



## notdorianyates

Heads up to those who might be interested. New Rocky movie out next year....called Creed 

Stallone was talking about it last night. Sounds awesome


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

jackdaw said:


> I thought "Fury" was awful, to be honest..


Same here, seen a lot better, from the 50's 60's


----------



## latblaster

Broadchurch.

Watched S01 earlier this year, it was very good.

Just saw S02 E01 - looks even better.


----------



## T100

latblaster said:


> Watched 'The Mule'...really funny. :bounce:


Great little movie


----------



## T100

notdorianyates said:


> Heads up to those who might be interested. New Rocky movie out next year....called Creed
> 
> Stallone was talking about it last night. Sounds awesome


Wasn't he filming it at an Everton game last week?


----------



## sauliuhas

going to give a second attempt to watch: poker night


----------



## notdorianyates

T100 said:


> Wasn't he filming it at an Everton game last week?


YES! LOL, they're using the crowd in the final fight sequence (that actually is getting filmed in Philli, of course!)


----------



## funkdocta

notdorianyates said:


> YES! LOL, they're using the crowd in the final fight sequence (that actually is getting filmed in Philli, of course!)


Interesting. They were after a half empty rickety stadium with no atmosphere... Not sure how that will fit into the film


----------



## landerson

The Interview and Taken 3, really enjoyed both of them


----------



## Tank85

I'm off watching "Foxcatcher" at the cinema later, really looking forward to it.


----------



## banzi

Tank85 said:


> I'm off watching "Foxcatcher" at the cinema later, really looking forward to it.


Let us know how it was,

in keeping with the thread title.


----------



## richardrahl

I enjoyed American Sniper at the weekend.


----------



## Beats

notdorianyates said:


> YES! LOL, they're using the crowd in the final fight sequence (that actually is getting filmed in Philli, of course!)


I heard Tony Bellew is the champ in it. Hence why they were at Everton lol I hope hes better at acting than he is boxing lol


----------



## TommyBananas

John Wick was incredibly good, I don't normally like his acting but man, it was sick.

Taken 3 was ok.


----------



## T100

notdorianyates said:


> YES! LOL, they're using the crowd in the final fight sequence (that actually is getting filmed in Philli, of course!)


Thought he may have been making a new escape to victory, helping Everton escape relegation


----------



## babyarm

Watched Lucy last was a really good watch


----------



## babyarm

Watching the dark knight rises now


----------



## boon808

Birdman.

Whiplash.


----------



## Heavyassweights

boon808 said:


> Birdman.
> 
> Whiplash.


birdman had great acting but fcuk it was sh1t


----------



## boon808

Inherent Vice.


----------



## a.notherguy

big hero 6. brilliant cartoon


----------



## benno_2010

Not a film but a good series that iv only just watched (may have been mentioned) was true detective


----------



## 31205

Starred up. Pretty violent


----------



## ar4i

Interview, John Wick, American sniper all top films 10/10


----------



## T100

boon808 said:


> Birdman.
> 
> Whiplash.


Birdman? Probably the worse film I have ever seen mate


----------



## T100

benno_2010 said:


> Not a film but a good series that iv only just watched (may have been mentioned) was true detective


I watched this recently as well while on breaking bad withdrawal haha, slow start but we'll worth a watch


----------



## benno_2010

T100 said:


> I watched this recently as well while on breaking bad withdrawal haha, slow start but we'll worth a watch


I was gripped from episode 1 lol - was expecting a different ending but enjoyed it none the less


----------



## T100

benno_2010 said:


> I was gripped from episode 1 lol - was expecting a different ending but enjoyed it none the less


Maybe expected to much after watching breaking bad from start to finish in 2 weeks and then watching true detective straight after haha


----------



## Adz

Now You See Me - 9/10, really enjoyed it. Very good story, good effects and the twist at the end proper got me! Plus Isla Fisher is in it.


----------



## benno_2010

T100 said:


> Maybe expected to much after watching breaking bad from start to finish in 2 weeks and then watching true detective straight after haha


That's some solid viewing there


----------



## T100

benno_2010 said:


> That's some solid viewing there


Nightshift in an office fella haha, managed 6 episodes a night


----------



## benno_2010

T100 said:


> Nightshift in an office fella haha, managed 6 episodes a night


Mate of mine often has the same situation


----------



## rickdraper

Broke back mountain? :clap:


----------



## Tank85

So I saw "Foxcatcher" this afternoon. And after quite looking forward to this film, I'm sad to say I was left really disappointed.

It's over-long and drawn out, and becomes quite tiresome during certain parts. It's a bleak film - VERY bleak and depressing! The acting from the three leads (especially Steve Carell and Channing Tatum) is all fine, but on a whole it was just disappointing to me.

Since getting home, I've been reading up on the real-life case and John Du Pont character (played by Steve Carrell in the movie). A very strange, damaged guy.


----------



## Stormborn91

Pacific Rim - Finally got round to watching this, it was awesome! Was surprised to see 2 of the main Sons Of Anarchy cast in it too which made it even better :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

Stormborn91 said:


> Pacific Rim - Finally got round to watching this, it was awesome! Was surprised to see 2 of the main Sons Of Anarchy cast in it too which made it even better :thumb:


Mmm rim


----------



## babyarm

Wolf of wall street


----------



## Stormborn91

FelonE said:


> Mmm rim


Specific Rim.... You want some? :001_tt2:


----------



## FelonE1

Stormborn91 said:


> Specific Rim.... You want some? :001_tt2:


Explicit Rim? Wouldn't say no lol


----------



## Stormborn91

FelonE said:


> Explicit Rim? Wouldn't say no lol


Now we're talking :thumbup1:

'Explicit Rim'.... has a good ring to it doesn't it.... see what I did there


----------



## FelonE1

Stormborn91 said:


> Now we're talking 1:
> 
> 'Explicit Rim'.... has a good ring to it doesn't it.... see what I did there


The plot stinks though lol.


----------



## ohh_danielson

American Sniper. Thought it was a good watch overall


----------



## Stormborn91

FelonE said:


> The plot stinks though lol.


Has it's ups and downs but not completely sh1t

Haha :lol: you're filthy :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

Stormborn91 said:


> Has it's ups and downs but not completely sh1t
> 
> Haha :lol: you're filthy :whistling:


It's you, you're a bad influence


----------



## Stormborn91

FelonE said:


> It's you, you're a bad influence


Me??? As if.... :innocent:


----------



## FelonE1

Stormborn91 said:


> Me??? As if.... :innocent:


Hmm lol.


----------



## Adz

Divergent - bit of a teenage film I think but it was on so watched it and it was surprisingly good


----------



## GCMAX

Whiplash movie about a drummer and his harsh teacher, good film with good character development and atmosphere, I usually hate drama and go for action/horror/sci-fi but this was a film that didn't need cool effects. Good acting, good scripts, not usual Hollywood ****fest.

Whiplash (2014) - IMDb


----------



## eezy1

the equalizer with denzel washington lastnight

that is a badass movie. loved it


----------



## eezy1

TommyBananas said:


> John Wick is even better  !


yeh? ill check it out tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## AncientOldBloke

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


Romper Stomper

Not cos I'm sympathetic to the Skinhead cause, but because it was made with the intention of being a sociological expose on Aussie unemployed chavs.

But it backfired bigtime and became iconic for neo-Nazis.

They made art to imitate life, but they created new life from this art.


----------



## sunnyd1

The equaliser was a great movie, I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Stormborn91

American Sniper - Had to watch this with all the hype that's surrounding it at the moment...

I can see why! Absolutely loved it!! Best film I've watched in ages, Bradley Cooper was amazing in it too.

10/10.


----------



## banzi

Little Children with Kate Winslet.


----------



## dark knight

Watched Kingsman today. A james bond sort of spoof film with quite a fair bit of violence including a great church scene with Colin Firth, won't go into detail but it was all fantastically done in 1 shot and 1 camera so great choreography. Was quite good, i would give it a 6 out of 10 - the main kid's accent got on my nerves a bit though (can't stand todays kids pronouncing like as lake). Oh and as per a lot of the reviews i think the director totally misjudged the end scene, it didn't fit in at all.


----------



## Colhoun1993

the equalizer !! wicked film best ive seen in awhile


----------



## Blackers

The judge. .......zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sauliuhas

Jack the ripper 1988, with Michael Cane, amazing cast


----------



## latblaster

Just watching "Good Will Hunting" again.


----------



## cas

Just about to watch "wish master" have not seen this film in years


----------



## Blackers

Before I go to sleep......6.5/10. Not a bad thriller, could have been loads better though


----------



## dark knight

Whiplash - would give it a solid 8 or maybe 9 out of 10 - who would have thought a movie about jazz drumming would be so good. Great acting from both the lead and J K Simmons. I would be very surprised if JK Simmons doesn't win the best supporting actor at the oscars this year. It won't win best picture though that will probably be boyhood or birdman but deffo worth a watch. Gave up on Birdman though as I found it boring.


----------



## MrTwisted

dark knight said:


> Whiplash - would give it a solid 8 or maybe 9 out of 10 - who would have thought a movie about jazz drumming would be so good. Great acting from both the lead and J K Simmons. I would be very surprised if JK Simmons doesn't win the best supporting actor at the oscars this year. It won't win best picture though that will probably be boyhood or birdman but deffo worth a watch. Gave up on Birdman though as I found it boring.


Whiplash is a definite 8 minimum. What a film .

Seriously intense film.


----------



## MrTwisted

Just watched "exit through the gift shop" a documentary about street art and an "artist" called mr brainwash

Pretty interesting if you're into that sort of thing. Leaves you wondering if he really is a genius artist or just a slightly weird guy. Also leaves you questioning what is art ?


----------



## T100

dark knight said:


> Whiplash - would give it a solid 8 or maybe 9 out of 10 - who would have thought a movie about jazz drumming would be so good. Great acting from both the lead and J K Simmons. I would be very surprised if JK Simmons doesn't win the best supporting actor at the oscars this year. It won't win best picture though that will probably be boyhood or birdman but deffo worth a watch. Gave up on Birdman though as I found it boring.


Unfortunately I carried on with birdman and wasted 2 hours of my life, the worst film I have ever seen, hands down!


----------



## Adz

Ella Enchanted - the Mrs wanted to watch it last night so I did and I really enjoyed it.

Go on, take the ****....


----------



## Abc987

Tried watching the foxcatcher last night. After an hour nothing had happened so I gave up


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Last days on Mars, good sci fi chiller .


----------



## Adz

ILLBehaviour said:


> Last days on Mars, good sci fi chiller .


Noticed thats on Sky at the moment, worth a watch then?


----------



## FelonE1

Watched Wild Card with Jason Statham yesterday,good film.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Adz said:


> Noticed thats on Sky at the moment, worth a watch then?


Yes, its pretty good.


----------



## seandog69

although its out for a while and ive seen it a few times before, Mr Brooks


----------



## 12 gauge

Watched "I spit on your grave" the other day on youtube, a romantic comedy it certainly isn't, I remember watching the original years ago but I think the new one was better, not an excellent film but better than the 70's one, even though I think the lead actress in the 70's one was better.

It deals with the very serious subject of rape, so not for the fainthearted, not as powerfully portrayed as it could have been, maybe due to being relatively low budget and the actors not being up to scratch etc "the accused" with Jodie Foster was a much more powerful portrayal of the subject even though it was no where near as violent but I guess a great actress and director make all the difference.


----------



## scot-ish

watched john wick last night, decent film like.


----------



## dark knight

Abc987 said:


> Tried watching the foxcatcher last night. After an hour nothing had happened so I gave up


It is a good film, yes a bit slow and nothing really happens but goes to show what happens in a lot of sports where a rich person with next to no knowledge of a sport "buys" themselves into it. I was advised not to google the story of John Dupont as that will be a major spoiler but was really well acted by steve carrell (massively different to the office). The wrestling sequences also looked very professional, even though they were only actors


----------



## Abc987

dark knight said:


> It is a good film, yes a bit slow and nothing really happens but goes to show what happens in a lot of sports where a rich person with next to no knowledge of a sport "buys" themselves into it. I was advised not to google the story of John Dupont as that will be a major spoiler but was really well acted by steve carrell (massively different to the office). The wrestling sequences also looked very professional, even though they were only actors


Probably should of watched in but it got to about 11.30pm and I was tired so sacked it off. I'll have to take your word for it lol


----------



## CW7

Watched gone girl last night, worth a watch


----------



## Irondan

Dallas Buyers Club, not my usual type of film but really enjoyed it, if you fancy something a bit different give it a try.


----------



## Northern Lass

CW7 said:


> Watched gone girl last night, worth a watch


I want to watch gone girl.. is it scary?


----------



## dark knight

Watched Big Hero 6 today. Great disney movie which tugs at the heartstrings a bit in typical disney style i.e. parents are dead (not a spoiler). Graphics are fantastic in San Fran Sokyo. Great film to see with the kids


----------



## Abc987

CW7 said:


> Watched gone girl last night, worth a watch


Yeah I watched that the other night. Thought It was a good film. Terrible ending though


----------



## T100

Irondan said:


> Dallas Buyers Club, not my usual type of film but really enjoyed it, if you fancy something a bit different give it a try.


I enjoyed this as well mate, if you liked this give puncture a try, another true story and really good film


----------



## Abc987

Northern Lass said:


> I want to watch gone girl.. is it scary?


No not at all


----------



## CW7

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I watched that the other night. Thought It was a good film. Terrible ending though


Yeah I wanted a different ending


----------



## sauliuhas

Doing time on maple drive! with Jim Carrey! About a perfect family with son, who admits he's gay! Worth watch if u have kids, or planing and if it turned out that a son is gay or daughter lesbian, how would you react as a parent!


----------



## Irondan

T100 said:


> I enjoyed this as well mate, if you liked this give puncture a try, another true story and really good film


Always up for a good film, i will check it out, thanks.


----------



## 39005

still alice - very good (8/10 ) but sad film showing the progression of early onset alzheimer's


----------



## Smitch

dark knight said:


> It is a good film, yes a bit slow and nothing really happens but goes to show what happens in a lot of sports where a rich person with next to no knowledge of a sport "buys" themselves into it. I was advised not to google the story of John Dupont as that will be a major spoiler but was really well acted by steve carrell (massively different to the office). The wrestling sequences also looked very professional, even though they were only actors


Just started watching this, been wanting to see it for a while.


----------



## Irondan

aqualung said:


> still alice - very good (8/10 ) but sad film showing the progression of early onset alzheimer's


Heard about this, supposed to be great. Will watch it one day when i am mentally prepared, I can see it being one of those films that make you think for days.


----------



## banzi

Irondan said:


> Heard about this, supposed to be great. Will watch it one day when i am mentally prepared, *I can see it being one of those films that make you think for days.*


Ironic really considering the subject matter.


----------



## Irondan

banzi said:


> Ironic really considering the subject matter.


Whoop whoop, sirens going off, flashing lights. The cheques in the post, i hoped someone would get it.

Thats it, im spent for quick thinking this year.


----------



## Mac-c

Abc987 said:


> Yeah I watched that the other night. Thought It was a good film. Terrible ending though


Yea Gone Girl was a pretty good film, but that ending fs

Apart from that the last decentish film I watched was John Wick


----------



## seandog69

MissMartinez said:


> Even though it didn't get great reviews I liked the film Lucy
> 
> Also watched Snatch and silence of the lambs again recently


i kinda liked lucy, except for the end


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Trying to find a film where the hero dies


----------



## seandog69

AncientOldBloke said:


> Trying to find a film where the hero dies


fury


----------



## Derrick

Olympus has fallen, got to be one of the best films I've seen for ages.


----------



## Irondan

Kaan W said:


> Olympus has fallen, got to be one of the best films I've seen for ages.


good film


----------



## 39005

Irondan said:


> Whoop whoop, sirens going off, flashing lights. The cheques in the post, i hoped someone would get it.
> 
> Thats it, im spent for quick thinking this year.


took 4 mins for someone to see and get it , you have a very low opinion of the forum members , or a very high opinion of your capacity for double entendre :tongue:


----------



## Sim0x

Watched John wick the other day, not too bad a film.


----------



## Stormborn91

Accidental Love...

Great cast but a pretty boring storyline, with the odd funny bit thrown in.

5/10


----------



## Beats

Watching Act Of Valour on channel 5 just now.


----------



## barsnack

Dizzeee said:


> Watching Act Of Valour on channel 5 just now.


awful film....turns out Bruce Willis is a ghost


----------



## latsius

Shaun the sheep


----------



## nickc300

interstellar - quality film 8/10

birdman - trust me, don't put yourself through it. pretentious crap 4/10

lucy - great idea, film could have been better 6/10

true detective - its a series, im a few episodes in and its looking good 8/10

need for speed - decent race scenes sh1t film 5/10

fury - worth a watch some good scene in it 7/10

Olympus has fallen - you've got to be kidding me. average at best 6/10


----------



## Muckshifter

The Theory of Everything great film and absolutely amazing that Hawkins is still alive in his 70's with a disease that is normally fatal within 2 years.


----------



## Bora

recommend me a decent series on netflix ....

already watched:

sons of anarchy

breaking bad

misfits

started to watch The originals, thought it was $hite

any other decent ones i havent seen?


----------



## Dai the drive

Nightcrawler with Jake Gyllenhaal. In a nutshell: a psychopath turns freelance camera op and chases tragedies for TV news. The best film I've seen in a long time.


----------



## tyke1

Bora said:


> recommend me a decent series on netflix ....
> 
> already watched:
> 
> sons of anarchy
> 
> breaking bad
> 
> misfits
> 
> started to watch The originals, thought it was $hite
> 
> any other decent ones i havent seen?


Spartacus blood and sand etc


----------



## X.MIL

Bora said:


> recommend me a decent series on netflix ....
> 
> already watched:
> 
> sons of anarchy
> 
> breaking bad
> 
> misfits
> 
> started to watch The originals, thought it was $hite
> 
> any other decent ones i havent seen?


try watching prison break mate!! i was hooked on it a few months back.

Also that new series... better call saul. Watched the first episode but waiting for a few more to be uploaded so i can watch them together!


----------



## Blackers

Bora said:


> recommend me a decent series on netflix ....
> 
> already watched:
> 
> sons of anarchy
> 
> breaking bad
> 
> misfits
> 
> started to watch The originals, thought it was $hite
> 
> any other decent ones i havent seen?


Damages

The unit


----------



## Muckshifter

H



Bora said:


> recommend me a decent series on netflix ....
> 
> already watched:
> 
> sons of anarchy
> 
> breaking bad
> 
> misfits
> 
> started to watch The originals, thought it was $hite
> 
> any other decent ones i havent seen?


Deadwood

Walking dead


----------



## Fortunatus

Derrick said:


> Olympus has fallen, got to be one of the best films I've seen for ages.


brilliant film, I had it sitting there for ages and was convinced it was like "white house down" with channing tatum was surprised with the graphic in it great film wish I had watched it sooner


----------



## Bora

Muckshifter said:


> H
> 
> Deadwood
> 
> Walking dead


walking dead isnt on netflix is it?


----------



## Muckshifter

Bora said:


> walking dead isnt on netflix is it?


Should be but i dont use it i watch them on xbmc.


----------



## Adz

Just watched Brick Mansions, brilliant! Loads of action, the guy doing Parkour in it is incredible. Paul Walkers last full film too


----------



## sauliuhas

trying to find THE GREEN INFERNO torrent, looks like a good watch


----------



## Cojocaru

This week

American sniper

The equalizer

Woman in black angel of death

Babadook

Lucy

In one week watched season one of Vikings, just started season 2 ( brilliant )


----------



## Huggz123

Big hero 6. Couldn't stop laughing - great film


----------



## Blackers

John doe vigilante turned out to be really good, well worth a watch


----------



## laurie g

American Sniper= Awesome,

Birdman????? 4 oscars? probably one of the worst films i have ever watched, gave it half an hour, stopped it, took it out the blue ray and snapped it in half, extreme actions for only those films i ever feel are so sh!t they deserve it.- Preferred the boy next door, with Lopez and the hot guy ( no ****...well a little **** ) she bangs ( actually not a bad film )


----------



## laurie g

Oh John Wick--- wicked film, awesome mustang, and cool little puppy dog. Story line is predictable, but... still effing awesome. Gave me a little bit of a semi i don't mind admitting.


----------



## Adz

The Raid 2 - 3/10

Not a patch on the first film, far too drawn out story that is hard to follow and nowhere near enough fight scenes. Turned it off after an hour, was bored.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Bad neighbours, pretty funny movie.

And war with Jason Statham and jet Li, was ok, easy to watch action movie.


----------



## Smitch

Just watched Interstellar.

That's nearly 3 hours out of my life that I won't get back.


----------



## jadakiss2009

Watched focus last night..epic film


----------



## sauliuhas

jadakiss2009 said:


> Watched focus last night..epic film


great film


----------



## TheScam

Dai the drive said:


> Nightcrawler with Jake Gyllenhaal. In a nutshell: a psychopath turns freelance camera op and chases tragedies for TV news. The best film I've seen in a long time.


I watched that, it felt like I was constantly waiting for it to get going - then it ended. was left a little empty about this one...


----------



## barsnack

Adz said:


> The Raid 2 - 3/10
> 
> Not a patch on the first film, far too drawn out story that is hard to follow and nowhere near enough fight scenes. Turned it off after an hour, was bored.


eh? Raid 2 was excellent...funny how its wrote / directed by a Welshman

'It Follows' really really good....some jump out of your chair scary moments


----------



## Prince Adam

Paddington - loved it!


----------



## tehdarkstar

I watched over the last week:

- Frozen (twice)

- Tinker Bell & The Pirate Fairy

- Shaun the Sheep

- Tinker Bell and fecking Secret of the fecking Wings

- Tinker fecking Bell and the Lost sh!tty Treasure

Funny enough, that's what I watched the week before too... and the one before that... and the one before... :death:


----------



## Adz

barsnack said:


> eh? Raid 2 was excellent...funny how its wrote / directed by a Welshman
> 
> 'It Follows' really really good....some jump out of your chair scary moments


I just couldn't get into it mate, gave it like an hour and it just wasn't doing it for me


----------



## Bora

(netflix) street fighter- assasin's fist, 8/10 enjoyed it, defo worth a watch, its 2h 30mins quite long

View attachment 167744


----------



## Alanricksnape

Finally got around to watching 22 Jump Street last weekend with the better half... My name's Jeff!


----------



## Big ape

Bora said:


> (netflix) street fighter- assasin's fist, 8/10 enjoyed it, defo worth a watch, its 2h 30mins quite long
> 
> View attachment 167744


this better then the street fighter with jean claude van damme and kylie minogue in ?


----------



## Bora

Big ape said:


> this better then the street fighter with jean claude van damme and kylie minogue in ?


1000x better mate, the one with jean claude is total $hite, this is story line like the game and hadouken!


----------



## Big ape

Bora said:


> 1000x better mate, the one with jean claude is total $hite, this is story line like the game and hadouken!


haha gotta have the hadouken really


----------



## Bora

Big ape said:


> haha gotta have the hadouken really


have a watch, i think its the best adaptation of a game that has been made so far


----------



## barsnack

Bora said:


> have a watch, i think its the best adaptation of a game that has been made so far


weres it available???


----------



## GaryMatt

Horrible bosses 2 was funny. Where Jenifer Aniston tells him she's going to have sex with his wife, too funny!


----------



## Bora

barsnack said:


> weres it available???


netflix mate, i wasnt looking for it i just stumbled across it, glad i did


----------



## sauliuhas

Kingsman - good watch 7\10

50 shades - 5\10 the female could be a bit more attractive

Anyone seen chappy yet?


----------



## T100

Watched 71 the other night, personally enjoyed it, @barsnack might be your sort of film also mate


----------



## Sambuca

Chappies a great film just ignore the plot holes


----------



## Beats

Went to see Focus last night. Was the most predictable film ive ever seen. A bit chick flicky.


----------



## barsnack

T100 said:


> Watched 71 the other night, personally enjoyed it, @barsnack might be your sort of film also mate


yeah watched it few months ago...was pretty decent...read something about it last week, was actually shot in Blackburn, not Belfast...which says a lot about Blackburn, if the Director wanted a place that looked like a war zone


----------



## T100

barsnack said:


> yeah watched it few months ago...was pretty decent...read something about it last week, was actually shot in Blackburn, not Belfast...which says a lot about Blackburn, if the Director wanted a place that looked like a war zone


Haha didn't realise that


----------



## fitrut

''What We Do in the Shadows'' watched this yesterday, ridiculous but so funny


----------



## TITO

"The Guest"

Pretty darn good


----------



## richardrahl

tehdarkstar said:


> I watched over the last week:
> 
> - Frozen (twice)
> 
> - Tinker Bell & The Pirate Fairy
> 
> - Shaun the Sheep
> 
> - Tinker Bell and fecking Secret of the fecking Wings
> 
> - Tinker fecking Bell and the Lost sh!tty Treasure
> 
> Funny enough, that's what I watched the week before too... and the one before that... and the one before... :death:


Wait until you have kids, mate...


----------



## seandog69

fitrut said:


> ''What We Do in the Shadows'' watched this yesterday, ridiculous but so funny


TY for reminding me about this, i keep forgetting to watch it after i seen this excerpt....

View attachment 167865


----------



## Lethagized

Bodybuilder [2014] FRENCH with subs available.

My rating 7.5/10. Very well shot, serious drama.

Plot summary: After getting into trouble with a local gang, a young lad moves town and into his dads gym and causes a load of trouble for his dad who is a professional body builder.

Trailer:






Screens:














































Torrent file CLICK


----------



## tehdarkstar

richardrahl said:


> Wait until you have kids, mate...


I have two girls. No way I'd watch that stuff if it wasn't for them.


----------



## JuggernautJake

Mr Nobody... skull ****ed my brain right out the back of my skull


----------



## Sustanon Steve

American sniper + sabatage with arnie


----------



## fitrut

seandog69 said:


> TY for reminding me about this, i keep forgetting to watch it after i seen this excerpt....
> 
> View attachment 167865


haha yes this and much more


----------



## richardrahl

tehdarkstar said:


> I have two girls. No way I'd watch that stuff if it wasn't for them.


Sure, mate.... You really don't have to explain to us.... Haha.


----------



## tehdarkstar

richardrahl said:


> Sure, mate.... You really don't have to explain to us.... Haha.


Darn... Busted...


----------



## spikedmini

Sambuca said:


> Chappies a great film just ignore the plot holes


Where is the dislike button?

Was it honestly good? i just cant see it being good it has die aantwoord in it which is a stupid rap group who act and talk like a south african coloured


----------



## Heavyassweights

Clown


----------



## Heavyassweights

Any1 seen whiplash? Just about to put it on


----------



## seandog69

Heavyassweights said:


> Any1 seen whiplash? Just about to put it on


not seen but heard great things about it and its ending


----------



## Adz

Blended - 8/10

Really quite funny


----------



## Adz

Bora said:


> (netflix) street fighter- assasin's fist, 8/10 enjoyed it, defo worth a watch, its 2h 30mins quite long
> 
> View attachment 167744


Watched it this afternoon after your recommendation, pretty damm good.

It was a 13 part mini series that has been shoved all together and shown as a film, thats why it goes back and forth. Very good though, really want to see a sequel now.


----------



## Bora

Adz said:


> Watched it this afternoon after your recommendation, pretty damm good.
> 
> It was a 13 part mini series that has been shoved all together and shown as a film, thats why it goes back and forth. Very good though, really want to see a sequel now.


yeah i hope they put sequel on netflix, theres obviously going to be another the way they left it


----------



## Adz

Bora said:


> yeah i hope they put sequel on netflix, theres obviously going to be another the way they left it


Yea, don't want to spoil for anyone but the end proper left me like


----------



## Sambuca

spikedmini said:


> Where is the dislike button?
> 
> Was it honestly good? i just cant see it being good it has die aantwoord in it which is a stupid rap group who act and talk like a south african coloured


It was a good film how can U judge if you haven't watched it..... Where's dislike button for you. Blomkamp is parodying socials issues which ironically die antwoord fit well with.


----------



## seandog69

Sambuca said:


> It was a good film how can U judge if you haven't watched it..... Where's dislike button for you. Blomkamp is parodying socials issues which ironically die antwoord fit well with.


only reason to hate on chappy is cos its taking blomkamp away from doing a district 9 sequel


----------



## Kazza61

Just watched The Theory of Everything, the Stephen Hawkin biopic. To be honest it wasn't as funny as I thought it would be but I'd definitely do the wife.


----------



## G-man99

Heavyassweights said:


> Any1 seen whiplash? Just about to put it on


Average film I thought


----------



## latblaster

Focus - very,very good.

Will Smith has some great lines, which he delivers perfectly.


----------



## Beats

latblaster said:


> Focus - very,very good.
> 
> Will Smith has some great lines, which he delivers perfectly.


I thought it was crap, was more of a chick flick to me and it was so predictable


----------



## Pinky

Gonna get jumped on for this but, Fifty Shades Of Grey was better than i thought


----------



## AlexB18

Finally got round to watching the wolf of wall street the other day, absolutely brilliant film, one of those films i dont think i should have found hilarious but i did haha.


----------



## laurie g

Pinky said:


> Gonna get jumped on for this but, Fifty Shades Of Grey was better than i thought


Yes- even i watched that and got to agree with you, i really fancie ' miss steele' thought she was hot as feck- understated hot which IMO is the best kind of hot. Mr Grey- yeah hes hot too. Might bang him as well.- Joking aside, i liked it, watched it twice in two days actually- but i think the second time was because it was still in the blue ray and i couldn't be ****d to take it out.


----------



## Gary29

Pinky said:


> Gonna get jumped on for this but, Fifty Shades Of Grey was better than i thought





laurie g said:


> Yes- even i watched that and got to agree with you, i really fancie ' miss steele' thought she was hot as feck- understated hot which IMO is the best kind of hot. Mr Grey- yeah hes hot too. Might bang him as well.- Joking aside, i liked it, watched it twice in two days actually- but i think the second time was because it was still in the blue ray and i couldn't be ****d to take it out.


I was 'forced' to watch this at the cinema a few weeks ago, have to say it was the biggest pile of drivel I've ever seen, and I went in with an open mind.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Interstellar was a massive disappointment, i had been looking forward to seeing this movie for months, 2.49 hours of boring $hite, expected more.


----------



## Pinky

laurie g said:


> Yes- even i watched that and got to agree with you, i really fancie ' miss steele' thought she was hot as feck- understated hot which IMO is the best kind of hot. Mr Grey- yeah hes hot too. Might bang him as well.- Joking aside, i liked it, watched it twice in two days actually- but i think the second time was because it was still in the blue ray and i couldn't be ****d to take it out.


Haha He wasnt what i thought Mr Grey would be but as the film went on he grew on me, cant wait for the 2nd one now


----------



## laurie g

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Interstellar was a massive disappointment, i had been looking forward to seeing this movie for months, 2.49 hours of boring $hite, expected more.


Yes- and i dont understand why they went and lived in a donut in the end??? Weird film


----------



## a.notherguy

AlexB18 said:


> Finally got round to watching the wolf of wall street the other day, absolutely brilliant film, one of those films i dont think i should have found hilarious but i did haha.


the fight scene where they werw off their faces is the best fight scene of all time!


----------



## AlexB18

a.notherguy said:


> the fight scene where they werw off their faces is the best fight scene of all time!


Indeed i was absolutely ****ing crying when that happened :lol:


----------



## Lethagized

Ken Hutchinson said:



> Interstellar was a massive disappointment, i had been looking forward to seeing this movie for months, 2.49 hours of boring $hite, expected more.


It certainly is a film you need to have a vested interest in science to appreciate. I found it genuinely upsetting when he was watching the video logs from his children where years had passed him by.


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> *Gonna get jumped on *for this but, Fifty Shades Of Grey was better than i thought


wishful thinking?


----------



## ohh_danielson

Anyone seen gone girl? I saw it at cinema ages ago but a girl at work just said she saw it and thought the ending ruined it... I enjoyed it overall thought it was clever and a bit twisted but I also found the ending a bit stupid, but others had said they loved the ending...


----------



## T100

ohh_danielson said:


> Anyone seen gone girl? I saw it at cinema ages ago but a girl at work just said she saw it and thought the ending ruined it... I enjoyed it overall thought it was clever and a bit twisted but I also found the ending a bit stupid, but others had said they loved the ending...


Liked it apart from the ending


----------



## Pinky

banzi said:


> wishful thinking?


What so you liked Fifty Shades too :wub:


----------



## Pinky

Ive got the Punisher to watch tonight :2guns: Thomas Jane version


----------



## GPRIM

Gattaca, good watch.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Watched Suckerpunch last weekend. What a mind**** :wacko:


----------



## banzi

Pinky said:


> What so you liked Fifty Shades too :wub:


Havent seen it, mrs has read all the books though, Im more of an American Psycho sex scene guy. :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy

watched intersteller on saturday.

i loved it, the missus thought it was 5hite.

seems to be one of those movies that divides opinion but if you like movies that you have to watch and make you think then its worth a crack.


----------



## Pinky

banzi said:


> Havent seen it, mrs has read all the books though, Im more of an American Psycho sex scene guy. :whistling:


Oh id have put you down as the Amercian Psycho scene where is was running on to the staircase with the chainsaw lmao

View attachment 168057


----------



## fitrut

watched Chappie yesterday, really good, liked it


----------



## roberts1974

Never lose will smith pretty good on hdcinema app


----------



## dt36

This weekend I tried Exodus. Switched it off after 20 minutes. Top Five. Switched off after 10 minutes.

Did watch 3 episodes of Vikings though...


----------



## Adz

Just watched Guardians Of The Galaxy, enjoyed it. Some funny bits in and loads of action


----------



## Verno

Stared up is a pretty good watch.


----------



## Varg

Just watched God Bless America which was pretty cool.


----------



## sauliuhas

the water diviner, with Russel Crow, good watch...


----------



## T100

Watched a film called the boondock saints, anyone else seen it, it's worth a watch


----------



## Peace frog

T100 said:


> Watched a film called the boondock saints, anyone else seen it, it's worth a watch


Yeah good film think there's a couple of sequels as well not seen them tho


----------



## T100

Peace frog said:


> Yeah good film think there's a couple of sequels as well not seen them tho


Is there, I will have a look for them, cheers mate


----------



## Blackers

Really liked interstellar. A good mix of Sci Fi, action and story line. Didn't seem like almost 3hrs sat on my ass although I did get through a schitt load of food!


----------



## Beats

Watched Fruitvale Station on friday, True story about the Oscar Grant shooting, For a low budget film it was really good.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Watched Pumping Iron again yesterday. Hadn't seen it for about 4 years or so. Really motivating!


----------



## Cojocaru

The purge.

The purge 2 anarchy.


----------



## Best.username

Insurgent it's part two from divergent both worth a watch


----------



## latblaster

Spring....bit strange, but great story.


----------



## Blackers

Survival code was quite good for a low budget scifi flick. Not enough Sci Fi films being made these days imo


----------



## latblaster

An Act Of War - astonishingly good.

10/10


----------



## dt36

Done "The Gambler" last night. Think it's a newish one with Mark Wahlberg. Well there's 1hr 50m of my life wasted.


----------



## latblaster

dt36 said:


> Done "The Gambler" last night. Think it's a newish one with Mark Wahlberg. Well there's 1hr 50m of my life wasted.


Yea, saw it the other night.

Didn't like the fact it was about Gambling Addiction, with such an incongruous ending.


----------



## T100

Watched the water diviner last night and really enjoyed it


----------



## Blackers

Taken 3 was pretty good, fell short of the first two tbh but still a good watch. ...Liam Neeson could do with bulking up a little!


----------



## andyhuggins

Watched The cook, the thief and the lover.


----------



## Verno

Not a new one but I love dog soldiers


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> Aw me too!! Am sure I've got it on DVD too.
> 
> When I first watched it, it was in black and white on a copied disk. I loved it then too :thumbup:


Dunno what it is but it kills me every time lol


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> Yeah, it's like the perfect balance of comedy and gore lol


Yep love comedy horror, American werewolf in London is quite good too.


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> Have ya seen Zombieland? Woody Harrelson
> 
> <3


Yes seen that. Do like woodys character lol!

See you that and raise you the evil dead series


----------



## Heavyassweights

Get a room


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bixx said:


> Get involved


Ill watch

Triangle is worth a watch. Few years old but


----------



## Heavyassweights

Predestrian

The mrs had to take a nap after she was that confused


----------



## sauliuhas

District 9, the beginning was weird, but last night

I manAged, quite good film!

Also "the Island" 2005 good watch, 8/10


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> Ahh totally love em all!! Gota watch em one after the other tho, marathon style.
> 
> Hellraiser? Not particularly funny, but good for warping your brain lol


Liked the first one but that's about it.

Hammer horrors, can't beat the classics


----------



## Heavyassweights

Bixx said:


> Have you seen Ghost Ship?
> 
> It's maybe not the scariest film in the world, but it has thee best opening 10minutes of any film I have ever seen!


Aye, apart from cable scene its poor


----------



## Jay2110

Fast 7=


----------



## Jay2110

Without the typo..


----------



## nickc300

Whiplash. The misses had it on when I got home from work. Best film I've seen in ages.


----------



## nickc300

Anyone reccomendation some newish decent horrors?


----------



## Adz

Just been to see Cinderella, it's actually brilliant.

You are never too old to enjoy a Disney film


----------



## Verno

nickc300 said:


> Anyone reccomendation some newish decent horrors?


Sinister mate Fcuking good un!

@Bixx ^^?


----------



## Mikeyjae

Adz said:


> Just been to see Cinderella, it's actually brilliant.
> 
> You are never too old to enjoy a Disney film


Thats why I go to Euro Disney every year. Forget my 5 year old, he is just an excuse for me to see the Disney princess's


----------



## nickc300

Verno said:


> Sinister mate Fcuking good un!
> 
> @Bixx ^^?


Yeah seen it mate. One of the better ones


----------



## Verno

nickc300 said:


> Yeah seen it mate. One of the better ones


Can't think of anything newer, seen most but nothing stands out!


----------



## Adz

Mikeyjae said:


> Thats why I go to Euro Disney every year. Forget my 5 year old, he is just an excuse for me to see the Disney princess's


We went to Orlando for our honeymoon, we were like big kids in the parks haha


----------



## G-man99

Adz said:


> We went to Orlando for our honeymoon, we were like big kids in the parks haha


Going for my honeymoon end of August ha ha


----------



## Guest

Heavyassweights said:


> Predestrian
> 
> The mrs had to take a nap after she was that confused


Do you mean Predestination mate.

With Ethan Hawke?

My head was like Humpty Dumpty after that, still putting the pieces back together.

Excellent film for those who can keep up lol.


----------



## TITO

Enjoyed taken 3 last night


----------



## Yes

TITO said:


> Enjoyed taken 3 last night


Mr Evian Bottle is a good actor.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Spawn of Haney said:


> Do you mean Predestination mate.
> 
> With Ethan Hawke?
> 
> My head was like Humpty Dumpty after that, still putting the pieces back together.
> 
> Excellent film for those who can keep up lol.


Aye thats the one, good film.

Triangle is another if you want a thinker


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> 10 Australian Horror Films You Can't Miss
> 
> If you can make yourself through this list then you've a stronger stomach than me.
> 
> Had to stop watching Snow Town (and then go back to it)... Messed UP!!


Well there's a few I've not seen. Started to watch wolf creek before but passed out before it got going 

Snowtown......now that sounds good.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Watched the spongebob movie, it was good.


----------



## nickc300

Bixx said:


> 10 Australian Horror Films You Can't Miss
> 
> If you can make yourself through this list then you've a stronger stomach than me.
> 
> Had to stop watching Snow Town (and then go back to it)... Messed UP!!


Perfect! I'll have a look at these.


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> I like B movie horrors a lot, but then I've got a real love for gory horror/gore porn lol
> 
> Snow Town has a real dramatic element to it though, it really curdles in your tummy. A little bit like Eden Lake. Which I think was a fair film. That's a UK one tho


Yes seen Eden lake lol. You have similar tastes to me then 

The hills have eyes? The remake though, thought that was very good.


----------



## 31205

Scrap book. Think it's made by someone called Eric stanze.


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> Yeah I've seen all of them haha


Brain dead Aussie B move from the 80s I think.

Gory, sick and funny as fcuk lol


----------



## JohhnyC

Any of you boys seen "The Raid" Indonesian movie. Its good! Great action scenes, Surprised me


----------



## DrZaius

V for Vendetta


----------



## banzi

Verno said:


> Brain dead Aussie B move from the 80s I think.
> 
> Gory, sick and funny as fcuk lol


watched that on LSD.

Amazing


----------



## Guest

JohhnyC said:


> Any of you boys seen "The Raid" Indonesian movie. Its good! Great action scenes, Surprised me


Amazing film. Best fight sequences I've seen. Especially the 2 on 1 scene near the end. I thought you couldn't get much better then Donnie Yen fight choreography until I saw this.

Need to see Raid 2 soon I think.


----------



## Verno

banzi said:


> watched that on LSD.
> 
> Amazing


Lsd? Is that like Sky Atlantic?


----------



## Smitch

Verno said:


> Brain dead Aussie B move from the 80s I think.
> 
> Gory, sick and funny as fcuk lol


Like Bad Taste, that was Aussie or Kiwi I think, daft film.


----------



## Verno

Smitch said:


> Like Bad Taste, that was Aussie or Kiwi I think, daft film.


I think so mate, bad taste rings a bell but can't quite remeber it.


----------



## the wee man

i just watched...

Protectors of the Galaxy..

it was a much better film than i expected 

cheers shaun


----------



## Blackers

Waiting for a good copy of lucy, seems to be slow coming out?


----------



## hackskii

Panic 5 bravo was good


----------



## Kazza61

Blackers said:


> Waiting for a good copy of lucy, seems to be slow coming out?


Blu-ray has been out about 4 months on all good download sites....


----------



## Blackers

Kazza61 said:


> Blu-ray has been out about 4 months on all good download sites....


No YIFY yet though :-(


----------



## Kazza61

Blackers said:


> No YIFY yet though :-(


Don't know what YIFY is but it's all over Pirate Bay and KickAss. (What is YIFY by the way?)


----------



## Blackers

YIFY is the king of kickass!  always top quality audio and video encoding from quality sources


----------



## roberts1974

The Serbian film subs and a bit sick

But worth a watch if your slightly twisted.


----------



## SickCurrent

Watched Fury last night....fcukn dench film cvnts check it out

SickC approved


----------



## Verno

Bixx said:


> I'll have to find it now. Can't let a film like that go unwatched lol


Well if you like B movies and gore then you'll effing love it lol.

Think gory comedy zombie horror 

The priest is outstanding :lol:


----------



## spikedmini

Blackers said:


> Waiting for a good copy of lucy, seems to be slow coming out?


not sure where youv been looking but watched i like a month ago very good copy?


----------



## Adz

Spawn of Haney said:


> Amazing film. Best fight sequences I've seen. Especially the 2 on 1 scene near the end. I thought you couldn't get much better then Donnie Yen fight choreography until I saw this.
> 
> Need to see Raid 2 soon I think.


I tried watching Raid 2 a few weeks ago, couldn't get into it at all.

Too much story, not enough fighting


----------



## Kazza61

Blackers said:


> YIFY is the king of kickass!  always top quality audio and video encoding from quality sources


Maybe not given I had a perfect Bluray rip of Lucy 4 months ago and you still don't have it yet??


----------



## Sub-Zero

Watched Kid cannabis, good watch. Based on a true story.


----------



## Ste7n

Spawn of Haney said:


> Do you mean Predestination mate.
> 
> With Ethan Hawke?
> 
> My head was like Humpty Dumpty after that, still putting the pieces back together.
> 
> Excellent film for those who can keep up lol.


Was that the film about the woman who had a sex op/time travel..? If it was then i completely agree, very random but well made in the end...


----------



## Bora

gave 22 jump street another go, turned it off after 10 mins last time, watched till the end, still sh!t :laugh:


----------



## Man Like What

Adz said:


> I tried watching Raid 2 a few weeks ago, couldn't get into it at all.
> 
> Too much story, not enough fighting


Seriously? Dude there's so much fighting if you stick it out and the sequences are better than the first one.


----------



## Adz

Man Like What said:


> Seriously? Dude there's so much fighting if you stick it out and the sequences are better than the first one.


I got like an hour in and was bored, couldn't watch any further


----------



## Guest

Adz said:


> I tried watching Raid 2 a few weeks ago, couldn't get into it at all.
> 
> Too much story, not enough fighting


The firsts the exact opposite, fighting first and the story catches up.


----------



## Guest

SouthPaw said:


> Was that the film about the woman who had a sex op/time travel..? If it was then i completely agree, very random but well made in the end...


That's the one.

Brilliant mind bending film that probably cost pennies to make in comparison.

Shame it barely got any cinema time, which I can't understand.


----------



## JohhnyC

Adz said:


> I tried watching Raid 2 a few weeks ago, couldn't get into it at all.
> 
> Too much story, not enough fighting


yup, not a patch on the first one, was expecting a lot too


----------



## JohhnyC

Watched "what we do in the shadows" last night. Liked it. Its a real low budget vampire Kiwi movie, you will either like it or hate it. Get past the first 15mins


----------



## Prince Adam

The dead lands.

Maori tribal fighting type stuff.

7/10

Preferred Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Mikeyjae

Interstellar. It was actually brilliant I was very surprised. The 3 hours flew by but the last 30 mins baffled me and went straight over my head :confused1:

Unbroken. Was also good.


----------



## Stormborn91

Stretch

A comedy about a wannabe actor turned limo driver and his crazy night. Found it really funny from the start right to the end.

8/10 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Railway Man with Colin Firth.


----------



## Verno

Stormborn91 said:


> Stretch
> 
> A comedy about a wannabe actor turned limo driver and his crazy night. Found it really funny from the start right to the end.
> 
> 8/10 :thumb:


Now that was funny!!


----------



## Stormborn91

Verno said:


> Now that was funny!!


Definitely was, one of the better comedies around at the moment!

The out takes at the end are always the best though!


----------



## Verno

Stormborn91 said:


> Definitely was, one of the better comedies around at the moment!
> 
> The out takes at the end are always the best though!


Have you seen bad neighbours? That was funny!


----------



## Stormborn91

Verno said:


> Have you seen bad neighbours? That was funny!


Yep it's actually one of my fave comedies along with Pineapple Express!

I'm a huge fan of Seth Rogan so I'll watch anything with him in it, he's hilarious.

Love James and Dave Franco too.... Jonah Hill....

Stoner comedies are the best :tongue:


----------



## ImmortalTech

Stormborn91 said:


> Yep it's actually one of my fave comedies along with Pineapple Express!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Seth Rogan so I'll watch anything with him in it, he's hilarious.
> 
> Love James and Dave Franco too.... Jonah Hill....
> 
> Stoner comedies are the best :tongue:


Watched 'Zack and Miri make a porno' recently, then had to watch 'Funny People' because....Seth Rogen and Jonah Hill lol


----------



## Prince Adam

Whiplash.

8/10


----------



## miketipping

i watched a good thriller called prisoners. its got hugh jackman in it.


----------



## latblaster

Wild Card....gave up after 20 minutes.


----------



## ohh_danielson

miketipping said:


> i watched a good thriller called prisoners. its got hugh jackman in it.


Yeah... Good movie. I enjoyed it, maybe not as much as I quite expected as heard loads of people rave about it, but still a good thriller


----------



## Smitch

A Most Violent Year.

Probably the most boring 2 hours of my life, literally nothing happened for the entire film.

Thought it was gonna be some gangster film but was just about some bloke running a haulage firm.

1/10


----------



## Pinky

Watched Fast & Furious 7 Sunday night, Loved it. One of the best ones IMO


----------



## Prince Adam

The Gambler

Marky nailing it as per

7/10


----------



## Heavyassweights

Smitch said:


> A Most Violent Year.
> 
> Probably the most boring 2 hours of my life, literally nothing happened for the entire film.
> 
> Thought it was gonna be some gangster film but was just about some bloke running a haulage firm.
> 
> 1/10


I 2nd this

total fcukin p1sh, its most defo not a violent year


----------



## BetterThanYou

Pinky said:


> Watched Fast & Furious 7 Sunday night, Loved it. One of the best ones IMO


the last 5 minutes, I cried like a little girl


----------



## Big Man 123

Lucy

Gotta love Scarlett Johansson mate, so sexy.

10/10


----------



## Big Man 123

Stormborn91 said:


> Definitely was, one of the better comedies around at the moment!
> 
> The out takes at the end are always the best though!


I was just looking for a comedy lately, I'm going to check that movie out

Thanks mate


----------



## Big Man 123

Have any of you guys saw Jupiter Ascending?


----------



## Pinky

BetterThanYou said:


> the last 5 minutes, I cried like a little girl


I must admit i did well up slightly.

If I was on my own i probably would of blarted likea b1tch lol but was with my folks and other half


----------



## banzi

Watched Gone Girl last night, biggest pile of crap i have seen in ages

I now know why I tend not to watch films with great reviews.


----------



## thewods

Two quality films I watched, "American history X" with Ed Norton, exceptional, and an old under the radar film called "Narc" with Ray Liotta. Never moved through either.


----------



## Adz

Sabotage - on Netflix, action film with Arnold and Sam Worthington, very violent, really good, worth a watch


----------



## timbear84

Interstellar really good long but stick with it


----------



## Prince Adam

The voices

2/10


----------



## ollie321

Blended with adam sandler was ok if you fancy a light watch


----------



## T100

Last nights was a decent watch


----------



## JohhnyC

banzi said:


> Watched Gone Girl last night, biggest pile of crap i have seen in ages
> 
> I now know why I tend not to watch films with great reviews.


Same, had more than 8/10 review or something, 4~5 at best!


----------



## latblaster

The Harvest....decent movie, quite sinister.

7/10


----------



## laurie g

Get Hard-

very funny - enjoyed it immensley.

Furious 7- would like to watch, but i reckon on my own cos ill blub like a girl


----------



## banzi

JohhnyC said:


> Same, had more than 8/10 review or something, 4~5 at best!


Yep, they had CCTV of her being abused at the house yet no one seemed to realise she only arrived at the house at least a week after she went missing, all would have been on CCTV.

No one seemed to check that she had no wound which caused the large blood loss on the kitchen floor before she went missing.

I could go on.


----------



## banzi

laurie g said:


> Get Hard-
> 
> very funny - enjoyed it immensley.
> 
> *Furious 7- would like to watch, but i reckon on my own cos ill blub like a girl*


Its a film about idiotic car chase/races why would you be crying?


----------



## laurie g

banzi said:


> Its a film about idiotic car chase/races why would you be crying?


Because notwithstanding the above, the finality of the film is poignant, as we all know Paul Walker, for all intents and purposes was a good guy and will be missed by a lot of people. I have empathy with that and am not a heartless cnut.


----------



## richardrahl

Watched Paddington with the kids yesterday afternoon. They loved it and were giggling loads.


----------



## banzi

laurie g said:


> Because notwithstanding the above, the finality of the film is poignant, as we all know Paul Walker, for all intents and purposes was a good guy and will be missed by a lot of people. I have empathy with that and am not a heartless cnut.


an asshole who was hurtling around at 100mph in a car driven by a lunatic.

Serves them both right, just glad they didnt hurt anyone else.


----------



## Adz

Prince Adam said:


> The voices
> 
> 2/10


Really? I thought it looked great on the trailer


----------



## JohhnyC

richardrahl said:


> Watched Paddington with the kids yesterday afternoon. They loved it and were giggling loads.


Watch Big Hero 6! I really enjoyed it surprisingly. It was an agree 'acceptable movie' to watch with my gf. Initially I thought, it would be a kids movie

Disney and other big producers are good are making a movie that's suitable for kids and not let adults be board sh#tless.


----------



## AlexB18

Xmen Days of Future Past - 7/10 - i would have given it higher but the stupid plot holes which are glaringly obvious bugged me, other than that really good film i thought, not as good as Xmen 2 though.

Guardians of The Galaxy - 8.5/10 - Brilliant film loved it.


----------



## Heavyassweights

JohhnyC said:


> Watch Big Hero 6! I really enjoyed it surprisingly. It was an agree 'acceptable movie' to watch with my gf. Initially I thought, it would be a kids movie
> 
> Disney and other big producers are good are making a movie that's suitable for kids and not let adults be board sh#tless.


acceptable if your gf is 9

not srs


----------



## JohhnyC

Stormborn91 said:


> Definitely was, one of the better comedies around at the moment!
> 
> The out takes at the end are always the best though!


Funniest comedy in years is Ted. Some of the lines in it are brilliant: "Back off Susan Boyle!" :laugh:

And that fight scene is a cracker!


----------



## richardrahl

JohhnyC said:


> Watch Big Hero 6! I really enjoyed it surprisingly. It was an agree 'acceptable movie' to watch with my gf. Initially I thought, it would be a kids movie
> 
> Disney and other big producers are good are making a movie that's suitable for kids and not let adults be board sh#tless.


Senn it, mate. Enjoyed it too.

And I totally agree. Kids films really don't bore me like. The likes of Despicable Me etc are great films.

Although I do have boys... I imagine the parents of young girls could probably murder the makers of Frozen. Haha.


----------



## Prince Adam

Adz said:


> Really? I thought it looked great on the trailer


First half hour wasn't bad


----------



## ollie321

banzi said:


> an asshole who was hurtling around at 100mph in a car driven by a lunatic.
> 
> Serves them both right, just glad they didnt hurt anyone else.


So you never done anything stupid? People can be such heartless cvnts


----------



## BB_999

JohhnyC said:


> Funniest comedy in years is Ted. Some of the lines in it are brilliant: "Back off Susan Boyle!" :laugh:
> 
> And that fight scene is a cracker!


Agreed, Ted is a top quality film.

I'm not a big fan of comedies but this was one of the good ones.


----------



## Prince Adam

Birdman

7.5/10

Can see why it won the oscar,

not really my cup of tea

But very good in pieces


----------



## Heavyassweights

hot tub time machine

old now but that bald dude is funny as feck

2nd one on the download at the mo


----------



## bvmail89

a great porno, those are so inpirational for me


----------



## FelonE1

The Wedding Ringer


----------



## beeferberg

Some of the films I think are great.


----------



## beeferberg

Very bad things

30 days of night

Blade blade2

Training day

The money pit


----------



## sauliuhas

any recommendations for tonight, dear critics


----------



## sauliuhas




----------



## Blackers

Not a film but film quality ......Penny Dreadful. Eva Green and er Billy Piper


----------



## freddee

Not everyone's cup of tea I suppose but Wes Andersons The grand Budapest hotel, while some people are watching American sniper, I wouldn't cross the road to watch that sh1t, and Ralph Feines was brilliant, should have been nominated for an Oscar for this...


----------



## ryda

22 jump street

The only decent thing on Netflix right now lol


----------



## Bora

ryda said:


> 22 jump street
> 
> The only decent thing on Netflix right now lol


have a look at street fighter, found it out of luck, amazing film mate, based on the game, better then the van dame one 100x


----------



## ryda

Bora said:


> have a look at street fighter, found it out of luck, amazing film mate, based on the game, better then the van dame one 100x


Wil do


----------



## Heavyassweights

Fast & Furious 7 is worth a watch


----------



## nWo

Watched Falcon Rising last month, enjoyed it. Good action/martial arts flick.


----------



## nWo

Bora said:


> have a look at street fighter, found it out of luck, amazing film mate, based on the game, better then the van dame one 100x


What's the full name of the film mate? Only other one besides the 1994 one I can find is The Legend of Chun-Li.


----------



## simonthepieman

Fox catcher. Really dark and well acted


----------



## Blackers

> What's the full name of the film mate? Only other one besides the 1994 one I can find is The Legend of Chun-Li.


Street Fighter: Assassins Fist (Ansansuken). Well made I thought, Ken is played by a geordie, lol. Don't let that put you off though, you wouldn't know! US cast mainly.


----------



## Bora

> What's the full name of the film mate? Only other one besides the 1994 one I can find is The Legend of Chun-Li.


Street Fighter: Assassins Fist


----------



## Titleist

Bora said:


> Street Fighter: Assassins Fist


Is this the one on Netflix at the moment? - If so I wasn't a fan.


----------



## Bora

yes it is, its the best adaptation of the game, stays true to the story line etc, thought it was brilliant - unlike other street fighter films @Linderz


----------



## freddee

ryda said:


> 22 jump street
> 
> The only decent thing on Netflix right now lol


Beg to differ, if you liked that try, Identity thief??, or Better call Saul is good if you liked breaking bad?, West of Memphis, Dallas buyers club, Fat sick and nearly dead, and though not a film I found something by Armstrong and Miler called Felix and Murdo, I thought was fcukin funny....


----------



## Blackers

Halo is on Netflix if you like scifi


----------



## kuju

The Cvnt of Monte Fisto.... deep, deep film. Much pathos.


----------



## latblaster

Camp X Ray.

Decent enough story, but too long & poorly directed.


----------



## Lotte

Suite Francaise.

You lot would absofvckinlutely hate it 

So take the missus she will love it


----------



## Verno

Starred up. Not bad for something to watch


----------



## Verno

Dallas buyers club. Didn't think I'd like it but very very good.


----------



## FelonE1

Verno said:


> Dallas buyers club. Didn't think I'd like it but very very good.





Verno said:


> Starred up. Not bad for something to watch


Both good films


----------



## DappaDonDave

freddee said:


> Beg to differ, if you liked that try, Identity thief??, or Better call Saul is good if you liked breaking bad?, West of Memphis, Dallas buyers club, Fat sick and nearly dead, and though not a film I found something by Armstrong and Miler called Felix and Murdo, I thought was fcukin funny....


Fat sick and nearly dead 2 is on there as well


----------



## DappaDonDave

Verno said:


> Starred up. Not bad for something to watch


Watched that the other day, never heard of it but was captivated from start to finish.


----------



## Muckshifter

Erin Brockovich seen it years ago loved it then and thought it was even better this time.


----------



## latblaster

Black Sea - Jude Law as Captain of a sub looking for gold,

Great movie. ..7/10


----------



## Verno

latblaster said:


> Black Sea - Jude Law as Captain of a sub looking for gold,
> 
> Great movie. ..7/10


Dambusters mate. Can't beat the classics


----------



## latblaster

Verno said:


> Dambusters mate. Can't beat the classics


Bet the 'mercans will do a remake one day.

That'll be nice.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Good kill


----------



## Goranchero

Torrente 5






Not as good as previous installments, but overall pretty good. Was worth quite a few laughs.


----------



## Varg

Just finished watching Cloud Atlas.

Took me two nights, nearly 3hrs.

Pretty good though, right up my street.


----------



## squater




----------



## Mclovin147

Bunraku

It's a film you either love or hate, great film IMO


----------



## Prince Adam

Predestination

8/10

Think I understood it


----------



## seandog69

just rewatched a couple there

elysium, gotta love blomkamps movies

hot rod, hilarious stupidity with isla fisher for dat eye candy plus 80s hair metal soundtrack


----------



## andyhuggins

just watched the gruffalo. Great film.


----------



## Nara

Interstellar


----------



## freddee

Verno said:


> Dallas buyers club. Didn't think I'd like it but very very good.


That is exactly how I thought when watching it, great film and a true story, what I got from it too was the power of the American Pharmaceutical companies that have the government/ law in their pockets!


----------



## swole troll

Typical american comedy but found it pretty amusing, worth a watch


----------



## Smitch

kuju said:


> The Cvnt of Monte Fisto.... deep, deep film. Much pathos.


Is it better than Schindlers Fist?


----------



## Smitch

CatSh¡tTray said:


> Or A clockwork orgy?


That was OK, I preferred watching Shaving Ryans Privates.

The Bucket Fist was alright too.

:lol:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

i preferred the human centipede - preteen version


----------



## swole troll

Smitch said:


> That was OK, I preferred watching Shaving Ryans Privates.
> 
> The Bucket Fist was alright too.
> 
> :lol:


'In Diana Jones' was another classic


----------



## kuju

You just can't beat spoof pornos titles..........


----------



## Heavyassweights

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i preferred the human centipede - preteen version


ban hammer en route


----------



## Prince Adam

The boy next door

4/10

Only worth a watch to see a scantily clad J-Lo


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Heavyassweights said:


> ban hammer en route


STFU knobby


----------



## Heavyassweights

JonnyBoy81 said:


> STFU knobby


mods are watching u:ban:


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Heavyassweights said:


> mods are watching u:ban:


STFU knobby


----------



## Heavyassweights

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i preferred the human centipede - preteen version


Stinson hunter has been informed


----------



## JonnyBoy81

Heavyassweights said:


> Stinson hunter has been informed


 :lol:


----------



## Prince Adam

Beyond the reach

4/10

Basically, if you're wondering what would Gordon Gekko be like to go hunting in the desert with?? Then watch this.


----------



## capt sweatpants

If you haven't seen.it I'd recommend lone survivor... Brilliant... I love watching films rather than watching the ****e tv programmes...I've been.recommended unbroken also it's also a true story....


----------



## Pancake'

Currently watching Lock up with Sylvester Stallone been on edge of me seat, whole time! what a film.


----------



## ohh_danielson

capt sweatpants said:


> If you haven't seen.it I'd recommend lone survivor... Brilliant... I love watching films rather than watching the ****e tv programmes...I've been.recommended unbroken also it's also a true story....


Yeah great movie I really enjoyed it. Found the parts where they fell down the rocks and got shot a bit OTT but apart from that really enjoyed it.

Wouldn't mind watching it again sometime.


----------



## Saksen

Camp X-Ray.


----------



## Abc987

Big hero 6. Really enjoyed it


----------



## latblaster

Quite enjoying 'Poldark'....no sh agging though.


----------



## Gary29

Watch 'Death Proof' last night, Tarantino film, probably not to everyone's tastes but I enjoyed it.


----------



## saj1985

frozen ground was good, based on true events...


----------



## DappaDonDave

Searching John wick at the moment, very good!


----------



## ki3rz

Just given the first episode of Dexter a watch.. It seems alright for a first episode. Is it worth getting into?


----------



## Guest

ki3rz said:


> Just given the first episode of Dexter a watch.. It seems alright for a first episode. Is it worth getting into?


Cracking series mate


----------



## ki3rz

AlQaholic said:


> Cracking series mate


Great! Need something to keep me going through the week while I'm waiting for the next Game of Thrones episode :thumbup1: .

Also, just finished watching every season of 24, if anyone's interested. I think the first few seasons are excellent. Gets very repetitive towards the final few seasons though.


----------



## Guest

ki3rz said:


> Great! Need something to keep me going through the week while I'm waiting for the next Game of Thrones episode 1:.
> 
> Also, just finished watching every season of 24, if anyone's interested. The first few seasons are the best. Gets very repetitive towards the final few seasons though.


Loved the last but 1 series of 24, thought it returned to its best.


----------



## ki3rz

AlQaholic said:


> Loved the last but 1 series of 24, thought it returned to its best.


Did you watch the season that they brought it back for? 24: Live Another Day I think it's called. That's the only one I haven't watched, heard it's meant to be as good as the first few season's though.


----------



## latblaster

Good People. ..it's ok. 7/10


----------



## Guest

ki3rz said:


> Did you watch the season that they brought it back for? 24: Live Another Day I think it's called. That's the only one I haven't watched, heard it's meant to be as good as the first few season's though.


It was pretty good, not my favourite of them tho


----------



## BB_999

ki3rz said:


> Just given the first episode of Dexter a watch.. It seems alright for a first episode. Is it worth getting into?


Just started on this myself. Halfway through season one. I'm a bit 'meh' to be honest.


----------



## ki3rz

The Lifter said:


> Just started on this myself. Halfway through season one. I'm a bit 'meh' to be honest.


I've seen episode 2 since I last posted. It seems alright so far, not got me hooked yet.. Some of the acting seems a bit **** at times mind. Will give the first season a try though, seeing as it's only 12 episodes.


----------



## BB_999

ki3rz said:


> I've seen episode 2 since I last posted. It seems alright so far, not got me hooked yet.. Some of the acting seems a bit **** at times mind. Will give the first season a try though, seeing as it's only 12 episodes.


Usually if I'm not hooked after two or three episodes I abandon it but since there's not many box sets I've not seen to fall back on I decided to persevere in this case. I won't be watching any of the subsequent seasons though.


----------



## squater




----------



## chickenjunkie

Street Kings with Keanu Reeves


----------



## Stephen9069

Got half way through the new fast and furious what a load of s**t.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Stephen9069 said:


> Got half way through the new fast and furious what a load of s**t.












Weird, Paul Walker is actually CGI in that scene.


----------



## Muckshifter

Alien outpost not bad for a low budget film


----------



## Adz

X-Men - Days Of Future Past, not bad, quite enjoyed it. Had a lot of similarities to The Matrix though I thought


----------



## Abc987

Watched the teenage mutant turtles earlier. Surprised how much I enjoyed it.


----------



## Adz

Abc987 said:


> Watched the teenage mutant turtles earlier. Surprised how much I enjoyed it.


I quite like the look of that


----------



## welbeck

Big Hero 6, thought it was really good.

Here it is if you don't believe me


----------



## Smitch

Avengers: Age of Ultron.

Epic film.


----------



## shaboy

Smitch said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron.
> 
> Epic film.


Better than the first?


----------



## Smitch

shaboy said:


> Better than the first?


I'd say on par with it.

Battle scenes are immense though, and some of them go on forever.

Only thing that spoilt it a little was the corny jokes that they keep throwing in, you need a few, but it just seemed a bit over done, like they were trying to mimic Guardians of the Galaxy a bit.

Some good new characters too, defo worth a watch, cost me £40 for 2 of us though seeing it 3D which was scandalous!!!


----------



## shauny13

latblaster said:


> Black Sea - Jude Law as Captain of a sub looking for gold,
> 
> Great movie. ..7/10


watched this tonight after seeing your post. (love sub films). Was excellent.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched Jupiter Ascending last night, 2 out of 10 , give this one a miss if I was you, total bollox, it seems as though it had been put together by a 10 year old, the story was all over the place


----------



## adsh89

Interstellar, Unbroken, Age of Ultron..all top films!!


----------



## darksoul

Not a film but finally got round to watching Sons of Anarchy blasted through series 1 - 3 in the last week and loving it.


----------



## seandog69

just back from avengers age of ultron, amazing film, nerdgasms aplenty


----------



## mark67

Vikings i know its not a film but still epic


----------



## AlexB18

Age of Ultron - 8/10

Saw this on Monday absolutely brilliant film just as good as the first imo the jokes didn't seem to flow as naturally as they did in the first though if that makes sense


----------



## ausmaz

Age of ultron definitelt gets the :thumb: although as above, the humour not quite as good as the first... marvel and dc franchises all the way! Comic book adaptations seem to be flying at the moment...


----------



## sauliuhas

Wild things! Denise Richards was :001_tt2: worth it

And especially the thresome scene :drool:

My 0 test level rised to 30nml and all day walked with semi @Skye666 I recommend it :innocent:


----------



## Skye666

sauliuhas said:


> Wild things! Denise Richards was :001_tt2: worth it
> 
> And especially the thresome scene :drool:
> 
> My 0 test level rised to 30nml and all day walked with semi @Skye666 I recommend it :innocent:


Excuse me???

I do not find 3 somes exciting ..I'm not good at sharing. U sure u didn't get a semi thinking about me..I'd be very proud to think I had helped produce a seeemiiiiiiii :laugh:


----------



## achilles88

Age of ultron - just as good as the first film new characters are mint. Can't wait to see more of Vision best character in the MCU so far.


----------



## hackskii

achilles88 said:


> Age of ultron - just as good as the first film new characters are mint. Can't wait to see more of Vision best character so far in the MCU so far.


Cant wait


----------



## sauliuhas

Skye666 said:


> Excuse me???
> 
> I do not find 3 somes exciting ..I'm not good at sharing. U sure u didn't get a semi thinking about me..I'd be very proud to think I had helped produce a seeemiiiiiiii :laugh:


I think it's cialis still working at random times  am not good at sharing, but it was nice episode lol i thought i'd share...the good movie lol


----------



## PLauGE

Just back from cinema, watched "unfriended"

Wasn't great, didn't realise it was only a 15, so wasn't no gore, lame story, 5/10 from me

Was made even less enjoyable by the annoying cnuts sat behind me giggling trying to impress there birds


----------



## Blackers

Mission impossible ghost protocol. Forgotten how good it is, def 8/10


----------



## Brook877

darksoul said:


> Not a film but finally got round to watching Sons of Anarchy blasted through series 1 - 3 in the last week and loving it.


Seconded.

It took me a few attempts to get through the first episode then a few more episodes to get really in to it but once it's up to speed it's simply epic,

I couldn't stop watching, I pulled more than one SOA all nighter while the good lady was on nights.


----------



## Sustanon Steve

seandog69 said:


> just back from avengers age of ultron, amazing film, nerdgasms aplenty


Did it blow your pants off?


----------



## seandog69

Sustanon Steve said:


> Did it blow your pants off?


like i was wearing any to begin with, check my avi mofo


----------



## Sustanon Steve

seandog69 said:


> like i was wearing any to begin with, check my avi mofo


Like I didn't see that you are but naked!

Am I on adult friend finder or ukm? :whistling:

Your braver than I lol


----------



## seandog69

Sustanon Steve said:


> Like I didn't see that you are but naked!
> 
> Am I on adult friend finder or ukm? :whistling:
> 
> Your braver than I lol


like you'd have trouble finding a friend with those milkers


----------



## latblaster

Any day. ...Sean Bean as an American ex con.

Essentially a good movies, but scripted poorly. It does however, contain a very real message.


----------



## Adz

Hustlers - on Netflix, weird as fvck, pretty good though and violent. Got a bit of a Pulp Fiction style to it with a few stories going on at once


----------



## Prince Adam

12 angry men

10/10


----------



## Nath88

End of Watch 2012 -Thought it was great with the camcorder type filming -8/10

Iron man - 8/10

iron man 2 -9/10

iron man 3 - 6/10

Avengers - 7/10

All oldish films but alright watches

Waiting for a pirate of the new avengers


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Finally watched sin city 2, won't be everyone's type of film but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Abc987

Kingsman

defo worth a watch, really good


----------



## hackskii

Kingsman was very good, just a fun movie to watch.


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Just watched 'Flight' with denzel Washington

Good film!


----------



## Muckshifter

Jupiter ascending 2 hrs of my life wasted (pure and utter sh!te)

Roadhouse although cheesy and seen it umpteen times still brilliant.


----------



## Archaic

Shutter Island - (2010)

Leonardo DiCaprio, Mark Ruffalo, Ben Kingsley.

Brilliant dark psychological thriller.

Very dark in parts.


----------



## G-man99

Anyone watch 'The Blacklist'?


----------



## Monica

Adjustment Bureau- Matt Damon, Emily Blunt. Really loved it


----------



## mark22

G-man99 said:


> Anyone watch 'The Blacklist'?


Yep it's really good, not much worth watching but I like this.


----------



## JohhnyC

seandog69 said:


> just back from avengers age of ultron, amazing film, nerdgasms aplenty


will see it anyway, but that Captain America is a total goody-two-shoes knob. I want to see the enemy violate him over his shield

Don't get it anyway, Hawk eye and Black Widow are a waste of space, Thor and Hulk and Iron man carry the team


----------



## seandog69

JohhnyC said:


> will see it anyway, but that Captain America is a total goody-two-shoes knob. I want to see the enemy violate him over his shield
> 
> Don't get it anyway, Hawk eye and Black Widow are a waste of space, Thor and Hulk and Iron man carry the team


you'll come away with a different view from watching this one im sure, it really expands on their characters personalities imo


----------



## Bora

currently on a roll watching all the star wars films on sky showcaseHD


----------



## Heavyassweights

Whiplash is a good watch


----------



## seandog69

Bora said:


> currently on a roll watching all the star wars films on sky showcaseHD


im just about to marathon them on my HDD myself

may the 4th be with you padawan :thumbup1:


----------



## JohhnyC

"Watchman" is cracker of a comic book movie

Definitely not for everyone but for me, one of the best in a long time. Rorschach is brilliant. Angry man


----------



## T100

G-man99 said:


> Anyone watch 'The Blacklist'?


Enjoyed maybe the first 4 episodes but then it's the same old ****e over and over and the acting gets more annoying each episode


----------



## G-man99

T100 said:


> Enjoyed maybe the first 4 episodes but then it's the same old ****e over and over and the acting gets more annoying each episode


Yeah its never going to win awards for acting, plot lines or anything else, but it's still an easy watch


----------



## rufs

whiplash was amazing


----------



## latblaster

Still.

Absolute & undeniable, rubbish. Wasted 1:45 of my lifd watching this.


----------



## Adz

Deliver Us From Evil - 9/10

Very creepy but with a crime edge too, really good


----------



## Abc987

Heavyassweights said:


> Whiplash is a good watch





rufs said:


> whiplash was amazing





Junior16 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Just amazing!


I watched this last night on you lot saying how great it was. Average at best and that's being generous


----------



## Heavyassweights

Abc987 said:


> I watched this last night on you lot saying how great it was. Average at best and that's being generous


did you watch it sitting at your drum kit though?


----------



## Prince Adam

Run all night.

5/10

How many more times can that poor sod from Taken save the day!?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Get Hard - if you paid for it you'd be gutted

Hot Tub Tim Machine 2 - as above


----------



## Heavyassweights

Prince Adam said:


> Run all night.
> 
> 5/10
> 
> How many more times can that poor sod from Taken save the day!?


only 5?

was looking forward this


----------



## Prince Adam

Heavyassweights said:


> only 5?
> 
> was looking forward this


If you have seen Bryan Mill's last ten films then you may rate it higher, nothing new.


----------



## Prince Adam

*haven't

Poxy tapatalk wouldn't let me edit


----------



## cypssk

watch cass last night first time I seen it i thought it was good film took me back to the 80s


----------



## G-man99

Abc987 said:


> I watched this last night on you lot saying how great it was. Average at best and that's being generous


Posted similar myself a few weeks ago.

Started on kingsman last night but turned it off after 10mins.

Will try it again on my own


----------



## Andy0902

Not a film but watched the Daredevil series on Netflix.

Really dark for Marvel but it still brilliant.


----------



## Abc987

G-man99 said:


> Posted similar myself a few weeks ago.
> 
> Started on kingsman last night but turned it off after 10mins.
> 
> Will try it again on my own


Don't get what all the hypes about. For 1h45mins a boy smashes a drum as fast as he can, makes his hands bleed and gets shouted at, that's it.

Each to there own I suppose but fvck knows how people are rating it 9s and 10s


----------



## bottleneck25

Fast 7


----------



## Andy0902

Junior16 said:


> It's pretty good!
> 
> I already watched 3 episodes


Keep watching. It gets better with each episode.

It probably helps if you're a Marvel geek and know characters from the comic books



Junior16 said:


> It really depends
> 
> I am into music so I found very amusing


The fat kid and the Mars bar was the best part!


----------



## fitrut

''Maggie (2015)'' with Schwarzenegger  zombie movie and Schwarzenegger very interesting combination  started extremely boring, much better towards the end, interesting end Id say 7 -8 /10


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Watched Hercules with the rock the other night. Was pretty good but think I expected more.

Also watched Non-stop, big Liam Neelson fan and it didn't disappoint.

Not a film but just seen the first preview for the final strikeback series and can't wait for it.


----------



## T100

Run all night, Liam Neeson film so pretty much the same as his other films

Kingsman I really enjoyed

Last Vegas was a good Sunday night watch as well


----------



## latblaster

The Captive - very good.


----------



## squater




----------



## andyhuggins

Watched clockwork orange again last night. What a great cult film it is


----------



## Plate

Just watching bronson now.. Anybody else think it's sh*t?


----------



## andyhuggins

Plate said:


> Just watching bronson now.. Anybody else think it's sh*t?


The thread is "a good film" you watched recently. Not a "****" film.


----------



## Plate

ah yes I see how I could have worded it better Thankyou

Just watching bronson now.. Anybody think it's good?


----------



## mattW

ex machina - fantastic film imo, best i've seen in a long while.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Finally watched Man of Steel and thought it had the best CGI of any film I've seen.


----------



## Twisted

Kingsmen very good! Never had Colin Firth down as an action figure but at one point he ups the body count to insane levels.

Then watched The Hunger games Mockingjay part one. Utter tosh!!!!

New Planet of the Apes tonight.


----------



## p_oisin22

Furious 7 actually a lot better than I thought, dvd quality copy available on torrent as well


----------



## hackskii

mattW said:


> ex machina - fantastic film imo, best i've seen in a long while.


Wow, heavy movie, grabbed it after your suggestion, brilliant flick, thanks....


----------



## andyhuggins

I watched Frozen with my granddaughter earlier and the way she enjoyed it was EPIC in my eyes.


----------



## latblaster

mattW said:


> ex machina - fantastic film imo, best i've seen in a long while.


Yup, good movie. Looved the Jap bot.


----------



## squater




----------



## Ken Hutchinson

mattW said:


> ex machina - fantastic film imo, best i've seen in a long while.


I was a bit disappointed with it myself, been waiting to see it for ages, built it up in my head and got all excited I guess, if I had just happened to come across it, I might have felt different


----------



## dt36

Did "Imitation Game" last night.

It's based on the guy that built the Enigma decoder to crack the German codes during WW2.

Not an action film, but a decent watch.


----------



## godspeed

Only just got round to watching Warrior. Excellent film!


----------



## Sandy87

Watched Ex-Machina this morning. Enjoyed it, interesting concept and very dark.


----------



## sauliuhas

Mad max, I would advise ONLY 3D, lots of action, unreal sounds,

Defo worth watch, only in cinema tho!


----------



## Jalex

Rewatched Limitless with Bradley Cooper. as apparently they are brining out a TV Show on it.

Good film, exciting prospects and ideas.


----------



## Abc987

Watched unbroken last night. Good film


----------



## mattyhunt

Finally got round to watching The Great Gatsby last night, thought it was a decent film


----------



## Archaic

Another disappointed here for Ex Maxhina...

Not saying it's a bad movie, but it had so much potential and did not utilise that in allot of area's. Thought the end was daft and implausible too.


----------



## Heavyassweights

SPRING

worth a watch


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Gonna watch wolf of wall Street tonight as the 3 hours has been putting me off


----------



## Smitch

Saw Chappie last night, thought it was brilliant, was very different to what i thought it would be, was actually very well done.

That Yolandi bird in it from Die Antwoord is hot too.


----------



## Muthaphukker

Heavyassweights said:


> SPRING
> 
> worth a watch


Watch that the other night too. The woman in it fit as! Dope film very different


----------



## JonSupps

Archaic said:


> Another disappointed here for Ex Maxhina...
> 
> Not saying it's a bad movie, but it had so much potential and did not utilise that in allot of area's. Thought the end was daft and implausible too.


After the positive reviews on IMDB, I feel the same thing.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

a million ways to die in the west - it was ok, had some funny bits in it, worth a watch

rob the mob - interesting watch as it was based on a true story, it was ok.


----------



## dan23

Mad max - decent film, full of action, I'm normally a big fan of Tom hardy but he was a bit 'meh' in this.


----------



## Muckshifter

Hot tub time machine funny as fook


----------



## Prince Adam

Following the Ex Machina recent comments I had to finally watch it.

7.5/10

Solid film, a little short of being great.


----------



## Archaic

Prince Adam said:


> Following the Ex Machina recent comments I had to finally watch it.
> 
> 7.5/10
> 
> Solid film, a little short of being great.


SPOILER**** - Dont read if not watched...

I don't see how:

1. The cyborg/A.I. is going to power its self now has flown thousands of miles away from the compound.

2. The smartest man alive did not build in any software parameters that stopped his creations from being able to harm himself.

3. Why he didn't put any hardware functions in place that shutdown the machine body after leaving the GPS coordinates of the compound.

4. The smartest man alive gets duped by an average employee.

5. The point of the actual test.

6. The helicopter pilot picked up the stranger/cyborg he had never seen before, no I.D., no questions asked, where's the guy I dropped off last week?? Ahh never mind, hop on deck and I'll fly you away from this secret maximum security compound.


----------



## hackskii

More spoiler for Ex Machina
​


Sandy87 said:


> Watched Ex-Machina this morning. Enjoyed it, interesting concept and very dark.


Very dark, and I did not see that coming.



Archaic said:


> Another disappointed here for Ex Maxhina...
> 
> Not saying it's a bad movie, but it had so much potential and did not utilise that in allot of area's. Thought the end was daft and implausible too.


I agree, how can that copter pick up a woman, when he dropped off a man.



Archaic said:


> SPOILER**** - Dont read if not watched...
> 
> I don't see how:
> 
> 1. The cyborg/A.I. is going to power its self now has flown thousands of miles away from the compound.
> 
> 2. The smartest man alive did not build in any software parameters that stopped his creations from being able to harm himself.
> 
> 3. Why he didn't put any hardware functions in place that shutdown the machine body after leaving the GPS coordinates of the compound.
> 
> 4. The smartest man alive gets duped by an average employee.
> 
> 5. The point of the actual test.
> 
> 6. The helicopter pilot picked up the stranger/cyborg he had never seen before, no I.D., no questions asked, where's the guy I dropped off last week?? Ahh never mind, hop on deck and I'll fly you away from this secret maximum security compound.


1. The power issue I thought was strange as well.

4. The irony here was the smartest man called it for her manipulating him, dude never knew it.

5. The point was the smartest man calling the employee to do the very same thing he through he would do, validating the success of the AI.

Sad part of the movie, was she had such heartburn along with all the other AI's in the past from not having freedom, yet had no issue locking a man with no way out, to die a certain death.

Hence above dark.

Sure there were some holes (literally...lol) but I loved the concept, employee never saw it coming, yet the smartest guy did.


----------



## Archaic

hackskii said:


> More spoiler for Ex Machina
> ​
> Very dark, and I did not see that coming.
> 
> I agree, how can that copter pick up a woman, when he dropped off a man.
> 
> 1. The power issue I thought was strange as well.
> 
> 4. The irony here was the smartest man called it for her manipulating him, dude never knew it.
> 
> 5. The point was the smartest man calling the employee to do the very same thing he through he would do, validating the success of the AI.
> 
> Sad part of the movie, was she had such heartburn along with all the other AI's in the past from not having freedom, yet had no issue locking a man with no way out, to die a certain death.
> 
> Hence above dark.
> 
> Sure there were some holes (literally...lol) but I loved the concept, employee never saw it coming, yet the smartest guy did.


Stephen Hawking strongly believes that within 100yrs of the first real A.I. being created - humans will be near extinct.


----------



## hackskii

Archaic said:


> Stephen Hawking strongly believes that within 100yrs of the first real A.I. being created - humans will be near extinct.


Perhaps.

But leaving out things like quantum physics where we tend to influence things when observed, there would be limitations, not that of logic, but some thing between logic, emotion, and some form of spiritual/soul influence.

We evolved for a reason, and are here for some reason too.


----------



## Dapps

watched Gone Girl last night that film is mental


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Watched wolf of wall Street and thought it was an awesome film. Darkly funny in places


----------



## Prince Adam

Nightcrawler

Solid 7.4/10

Great performance from that Jake Gylenhall, spot on casting.


----------



## Tom90

Dapps said:


> watched Gone Girl last night that film is mental


Women for you, mate. They're all deranged, some just hide it better than others.



Prince Adam said:


> Nightcrawler
> 
> Solid 7.4/10
> 
> Great performance from that Jake Gylenhall, spot on casting.


Good film, weird as fvck though


----------



## BB_999

Focus - O.K. but not great 7/10.

The female lead is tidy though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

The Lifter said:


> Focus - O.K. but not great 7/10.
> 
> The female lead is tidy though.


Looked good from trailer. Anything like wolf of wall Street?


----------



## kuju

Archaic said:


> SPOILER**** - Dont read if not watched...
> 
> I don't see how:
> 
> 1. The cyborg/A.I. is going to power its self now has flown thousands of miles away from the compound.
> 
> 2. The smartest man alive did not build in any software parameters that stopped his creations from being able to harm himself.
> 
> 3. Why he didn't put any hardware functions in place that shutdown the machine body after leaving the GPS coordinates of the compound.
> 
> 4. The smartest man alive gets duped by an average employee.
> 
> 5. The point of the actual test.
> 
> 6. The helicopter pilot picked up the stranger/cyborg he had never seen before, no I.D., no questions asked, where's the guy I dropped off last week?? Ahh never mind, hop on deck and I'll fly you away from this secret maximum security compound.


I wondered that same thing about the helicopter...I assumed oral was involved....

As for the rest of it - he was pretty fvcking arrogant to start with so maybe it just didn't occur to him that either of them would be able to do what they did.

Still a cool film - definitely wasn't expecting what happened to the guy who was part of the test!


----------



## BB_999

BrahmaBull said:


> Looked good from trailer. Anything like wolf of wall Street?


The film or the woman?

The film is nothing like it, nor in the same league.

The woman is the same one from Wolf of Wall Street and she's equally hot in this.


----------



## GetHench

Chappie 9/10

Project Almanac 7/10

Get hard 9/10

Run All Night 6/10


----------



## SCOOT123

Pumping Iron - the best dam film ever made!!!


----------



## Prince Adam

Project Almanac

6.7/10

Would have rated higher if I was 16.

Couple of good bits.


----------



## hackskii

Prince Adam said:


> Project Almanac
> 
> 6.7/10
> 
> Would have rated higher if I was 16.
> 
> Couple of good bits.


I liked it, but the ending I am not sure about.

I think he is going to do it again?

Lovely concept though.


----------



## Mikeyjae

Chappie, I was surprised at how good this film was, It wasnt what I was expecting and even thou a serious film it was so so funny.


----------



## FelonE1

Opposite of title but watched Fast and Furious 7 yesterday and it's the stupidest film I've seen,sh1t


----------



## Verno

FelonE said:


> Opposite of title but watched Fast and Furious 7 yesterday and it's the stupidest film I've seen,sh1t


Was it that bad mate? Got it ready to watch.


----------



## banzi

Verno said:


> Was it that bad mate? Got it ready to watch.


Why would you think it was going to be any good?

A number 7 spin off from a crap film.


----------



## FelonE1

Verno said:


> Was it that bad mate? Got it ready to watch.


Yeah mate. Turned it off,just ridiculous


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. Turned it off,just ridiculous


It is quite weird how it started off as simple street racers and petty criminals, I liked that, its been blown way out of proportion now though


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> It is quite weird how it started off as simple street racers and petty criminals, I liked that, its been blown way out of proportion now though


Just milking the franchise ain't they,ruined it


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Just milking the franchise ain't they,ruined it


Definitely, them holding up hgv's and sh1t for car parts and drugs etc was believable, tanks and big baby oiled arms falling out the backs of planes aren't


----------



## FelonE1

BigKid said:


> Definitely, them holding up hgv's and sh1t for car parts and drugs etc was believable, tanks and big baby oiled arms falling out the backs of planes aren't


Jumping from one skyscraper to another through the windows and then driving off was it for me lol


----------



## BigKid

FelonE said:


> Jumping from one skyscraper to another through the windows and then driving off was it for me lol


Lmaooo once it started getting all technical it was too much, a bank robbery was really pushing it, but as soon as ex special forces and all that b0llocks came into it, na i'm out


----------



## Verno

banzi said:


> Why would you think it was going to be any good?
> 
> A number 7 spin off from a crap film.


Lol fair point I suppose.


----------



## MrWolf

Ex Machina - 8/10

Treasure Of The Sierra Madre - 7/10

Watched The Mummy (1999) again last night, for the millionth time. 10/10. Will watch again next week no doubt. Better than crack.


----------



## Verno

This Is The End. Now that was a good laugh


----------



## BB_999

Ex Machina - 8/10

Like someone else said earlier in the thread, almost great but not quite.


----------



## Prince Adam

FelonE said:


> Opposite of title but watched Fast and Furious 7 yesterday and it's the stupidest film I've seen,sh1t


Only ever saw the 1st.

Hazard a guess, I haven't missed much from the following 6 installments?


----------



## Prince Adam

Mikeyjae said:


> Chappie, I was surprised at how good this film was, It wasnt what I was expecting and even thou a serious film it was so so funny.


Started to watch last nite.

Fell asleep at half way.

Was ok.

Think; Modern day Short Circuit


----------



## FelonE1

Prince Adam said:


> Only ever saw the 1st.
> 
> Hazard a guess, I haven't missed much from the following 6 installments?


Nope. First ones the only good one


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Watched Spooks: A Greater Good last night. We were the only 2 people in there lol. No idea how cinemas are staying open tbh.

Good espionage film tho, bit like Bourne but probably a bit less action. Enjoyed it tho and had a few decent twists. 8/10.


----------



## ohh_danielson

Avengers 2.

Was good but not as good as the first, still had some great one liners and some great action but the actual story/ultron I wasn't really overly impressed with.

Defo worth a watch though, just wasn't as good as the first which I thought was brilliant.


----------



## RugbyLad

Chappie - best movie I've seen this year, if you like sci-fi you will love it.

Ex Machina - another good sci-fi, similar to Chappie in that they are both about the creation of artificial intelligence.


----------



## Mikeyjae

I watched Ex-Machina last night, I was a bit disapointed with it after seeing recommendations on here. Saying that it was watchable and the film flew by pretty quick.


----------



## T100

Didn't like ex machina personally but liked chappie for an easy watch, transendance is a mixture of both if you like this type of Sci Fi


----------



## DrZaius

T100 said:


> Didn't like ex machina personally but liked chappie for an easy watch, transendance is a mixture of both if you like this type of Sci Fi


Transcendence was cinematic AIDS. "Her" was a film that came out at about the same time, was similar in many ways and was far better in my opinion.

On an unrelated note, "Let the other One In" was a film I watched recently that I really enjoyed. Swedish horror film, excellently done.


----------



## PD89

Mad max fury road.


----------



## godspeed

Just watched Generation Iron, don't know how ive managed to get to 2015 without watching it. Thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## AlexB18

Randomly flicking through Amazon and found a film called the amazing Burt Wonderstone actually found it really funny considered it's a film I'd never even heard of


----------



## AestheticManlet

Muckshifter said:


> Hot tub time machine funny as fook


Haha definitely. The parts where they want to see the bell boy lose his arm, funny as f*ck  .


----------



## Sambuca

Black Sea

Quite good Jude law played a good part


----------



## Archaic

The Gambler....

A self destructive person, who has not allot of redeeming character traits. He is not actually a 'gambler' though, and would rather die than say otherwise. I liked it, but can see why others may not.

Focus....

Was looking forward to seeing it for months, but in the end I couldn't leave my brain at the door step and ride along with the entire thing. Can't rate it as turned off after 45 mins.


----------



## simon_g

The Nightcrowler






That's the best horror/thriller I've seen recently: it's not crappy monster horror (although, there is a monster there), doesn't have a stupid ending.


----------



## Muckshifter

Ross1991 said:


> Haha definitely. The parts where they want to see the bell boy lose his arm, funny as f*ck  .


Hope the second one is just as good just havent got round watching it yet


----------



## RalphWiggum

simon_g said:


> The Nightcrowler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best horror/thriller I've seen recently: it's not crappy monster horror (although, there is a monster there), doesn't have a stupid ending.


Amazing film but I wouldn't call it a horror?


----------



## simon_g

RalphWiggum said:


> Amazing film but I wouldn't call it a horror?


true; the border between the horrors and thrillers isn't set in stone: as everything- it depends from the viewer.


----------



## Stephen9069

Watched the new avengers the other night i quite enjoyed it.

I want to see Southpaw when that comes out that looks a good watch.


----------



## Heavyassweights

RalphWiggum said:


> Amazing film but I wouldn't call it a horror?


you would if you watched it on Halloween in the forest on your black and white portable tv


----------



## Heavyassweights

Muckshifter said:


> Hope the second one is just as good just havent got round watching it yet


not as good, few laughs


----------



## ollie321

Man on fire


----------



## Plate

My wife dragged me to watch pitch perfect 2... And I liked it.

And since then I have watched no.1...


----------



## fitrut

Plate said:


> My wife dragged me to watch pitch perfect 2... And I liked it.
> 
> And since then I have watched no.1...


yes seen it too, I usually dont watch all the musical dancing etc movies but this one was pretty good, also funny

would even watch it again


----------



## seandog69

Smitch said:


> Saw Chappie last night, thought it was brilliant, was very different to what i thought it would be, was actually very well done.
> 
> That Yolandi bird in it from Die Antwoord is hot too.


just finished watching it and loved it and been binging die antwoord since i got drunk on fri, fok julle naaiers 

love bloomkamps films and hope he gets round to district 9 sequel asap


----------



## seandog69

AlexB18 said:


> Randomly flicking through Amazon and found a film called the amazing Burt Wonderstone actually found it really funny considered it's a film I'd never even heard of


jim careys amazing end spectacular had me out of breath for 10 minutes, very funny film


----------



## DappaDonDave

The equalizer


----------



## Plate

2 men enter one man leaves

2 men enter one man leaves

2 men enter one man leaves

Mad max the thunderdome BOOM can't wait to watch the new one.. Shame Mel Gibson isn't max tho.


----------



## Plate

fitrut said:


> yes seen it too, I usually dont watch all the musical dancing etc movies but this one was pretty good, also funny
> 
> would even watch it again


Yeh fat amie made it for me, the end was good too..


----------



## Adz

DappaDonDave said:


> The equalizer


Gonna watch this tonight I think, looks awesome


----------



## DappaDonDave

Adz said:


> Gonna watch this tonight I think, looks awesome


Just one of those switch of brain, engage man mode and imagine you could take out a room full of Russians with only two cork screw kinda films.


----------



## BB_999

An old one but just watched A Beautiful Mind, Russell Crowe. Top film.


----------



## swole troll

as above so below

under the radar horror movie based in the catacombs in paris

worth a watch for those after a different kind of horror movie

not top tier but enjoyed the whole film


----------



## Prince Adam

Imitation game.

7.8/10

Good lord Kiera Knightly is pure perfection


----------



## dt36

Prince Adam said:


> Imitation game.
> 
> 7.8/10
> 
> Good lord Kiera Knightly is pure perfection


Yes, I thought she would have turned him. You just would though wouldn't you...


----------



## GCMAX

Edward Woodward was the original equalizer. Best ever!


----------



## banzi

Equaliser Denzil Washington.


----------



## tyke1

Leaving Las Vegas. Classic


----------



## squater




----------



## Prince Adam

9 songs

7/10

Oddly compelling.


----------



## Varg

Ex Machina.

Loved it - just the kind of film I like.


----------



## simonthepieman

Frank. Quality indie film, but not one for people who like traditional Hollywood films


----------



## Verno

The wedding Ringer recommended to me the other day. very funny film!


----------



## Verno

May have mentioned it before but watched it again last night. Pans labryinth great but if fantasy horror if you don't mind subtitles.


----------



## Stormborn91

Verno said:


> The wedding Ringer recommended to me the other day. very funny film!


Great comedy! Glad you liked it :thumb:


----------



## laurie g

Jersey boys.... Strangely good actually- though it would be a pile of tosh but it wasnt


----------



## Verno

Stormborn91 said:


> Great comedy! Glad you liked it :thumb:


You don't mess with the Zohan :lol:

An older one but another cracker!


----------



## Heavyassweights

crawl or die

watch that with a hangover and a fear of small spaces and see how you get on


----------



## TheScam

watched american sniper again last night, fantastic film


----------



## Yes

Just watched Mysterious Skin.

A strange, uncomfortable and depressing film. Brilliantly acted though.


----------



## Plate

Yes said:


> Just watched Mysterious Skin.
> 
> A strange, uncomfortable and depressing film. Brilliantly acted though.


You have just described how I feel about your avi..

Strange, uncomfortable, and depressing.. Yup just about sums it up lol


----------



## Yes

Plate said:


> You have just described how I feel about your avi..
> 
> Strange, uncomfortable, and depressing.. Yup just about sums it up lol


It sik. It p*ss.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Everly, action / thriller with Salma Hayak. If you like Tarentino or Robert Rodriguez films then you will love it. Very violent and intense with some weird characters.


----------



## Bora

the equalizer - its on sky premier atm

awesome film 9/10


----------



## Snake

Watched 'Chappie' after seeing people enjoyed it on here - great :thumb:

Also watched 'Kajaki' which I thought was excellent.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

death warrant , its an old van damme movie, not as good as kickboxer or bloodsport but watchable.


----------



## Saksen

Just watched The Intouchables. Fantastic film


----------



## banzi

50 shades of grey

Its still on, Im here.

bag of s4ite


----------



## Yes

Saksen said:


> Just watched The Intouchables. Fantastic film


Agreed.


----------



## Adz

Verno said:


> May have mentioned it before but watched it again last night. Pans labryinth great but if fantasy horror if you don't mind subtitles.


Amazing film, pretty dark too when you figure out the meaning but so good!

We watched The Purge Anarchy last night, pretty good. More violent then first one, big guns!


----------



## MrPink1983

Poltergeist on now, will update when seen


----------



## FelonE1

Watching Poltergeist now,cam copy but not too bad


----------



## dark knight

Snake said:


> Watched 'Chappie' after seeing people enjoyed it on here - great :thumb:


This could have been really good i enjoyed the story, but the main "gangster" can't remember his name was a laughably poor actor, Yolandi was just as bad. In my opinion ruined the film - white people acting like black gangsters :nono:


----------



## DuffMan69

American Sniper wasn't bad


----------



## FelonE1

Poltergeist was crap I thought


----------



## FelonE1

DuffMan69 said:


> American Sniper wasn't bad


Good film


----------



## diesel09

what are the best sites to watch films these days????

few i have used have been really poor copies, will be plugging laptop into tv and watching that way,

want to watch The new MAD MAX, Avengers age of ultron and san andreas


----------



## Adz

Lucy - awesome film apart from last few mins, crap ending


----------



## Bora

Adz said:


> Lucy - awesome film apart from last few mins, crap ending


thought that was crap tbh mate

watched street fighter again today- awesome 10/10 like last time  the netflix one not van dam sh!ty film- go watch it everyone....its nearly 3 hours but really good


----------



## G-man99

Just watched spy with the Mrs.

Pretty funny to be honest, silly but enjoyable


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Watched Run All Night, great typical Liam Neelson action film


----------



## godspeed

Just watched Jurassic World on Kodi, pretty epic film. Love them all!


----------



## Omen669

Lincoln Lawyer.

The Theory of Everythng.


----------



## ollie321

The equalizer with Denzel washington what a bad ass film


----------



## hackskii

Jurassic World IMAX 3D was totally awesome.


----------



## Omen669

Can't wait for the new Terminator film. Actually looks really good.


----------



## Sharpy76

Watched The Equalizer, enjoyed it tbh.

Then stuck on The Lost Boys for the kids, they loved it as much as I did/do, classic!!!!!


----------



## garethd93

hackskii said:


> Jurassic World IMAX 3D was totally awesome.


Going to watch it tonight. was going to see it in 2d but I think I might need to reconsider


----------



## godspeed

diesel09 said:


> what are the best sites to watch films these days????
> 
> few i have used have been really poor copies, will be plugging laptop into tv and watching that way,
> 
> want to watch The new MAD MAX, Avengers age of ultron and san andreas


Kodi is the one.


----------



## Archaic

Shutter Island (2010) - Leonardo DiCaprio

Brilliant film, dark physiological thriller. Deffo worth a watch if haven't already seen it.


----------



## godspeed

On the subject of Leonardo DiCaprio - Blood diamonds is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## hackskii

garethd93 said:


> Going to watch it tonight. was going to see it in 2d but I think I might need to reconsider


3D for sure, oh man, really was a wild ride dude, it is pretty much made for 3D and get the best one you can get, it really is something, a couple of times I jumped in my seat.

IMAX has a million watts of sound, and the bass is freaking awesome, puts you right in the movie, took some teenagers with me and they just totally loved it.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Pitch Perfect 2


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

DappaDonDave said:


> Pitch Perfect 2


Negged phaggot


----------



## DappaDonDave

BrahmaBull said:


> Negged phaggot


Acacuse me?


----------



## Omen669

godspeed said:


> On the subject of Leonardo DiCaprio - Blood diamonds is one of my all time favorites!


I watched that the other day myself. Great film. thought his SA accent was a bit too much though.


----------



## BB_999

godspeed said:


> Kodi is the one.


How does this work?

Is it just a streaming site?


----------



## Abc987

Sharpy76 said:


> Watched The Equalizer, enjoyed it tbh.
> 
> Then stuck on The Lost Boys for the kids, they loved it as much as I did/do, classic!!!!!


Equalizer was ok but lost boys is a great film, ain't seen it for years though


----------



## godspeed

The Lifter said:


> How does this work?
> 
> Is it just a streaming site?


No its a media centre. Load to any windows, click the shortcut and itll load up. Instal some add-ons and you can watch any film, new or old, Boxsets, music, live sports.. very powerfull.

There are a few posts on here about Kodi (xbmc) google search.


----------



## sauliuhas

Kajaki - To those, who's into army type movies..


----------



## Plate

Just got back from the cinema watched jurassic world in 3d.. Brilliant film, and a good ending!


----------



## BB_999

godspeed said:


> No its a media centre. Load to any windows, click the shortcut and itll load up. Instal some add-ons and you can watch any film, new or old, Boxsets, music, live sports.. very powerfull.
> 
> There are a few posts on here about Kodi (xbmc) google search.


Will it install on my SMART TV?


----------



## garethd93

Plate said:


> Just got back from the cinema watched jurassic world in 3d.. Brilliant film, and a good ending!


Can confirm. It it certainly lived up to the hype for me


----------



## walton21

Kingsman, is a good film

Get hard, is quite funny


----------



## T100

Watched the first half of django last night, love that film and the part with the kkk and their white hoods is one of my favourite scenes of any movie, had me in stitches


----------



## godspeed

The Lifter said:


> Will it install on my SMART TV?


No but you can get a Raspberry PI 2 off amazin for about 50 quid. Tiny comp that will plug in to your tv. If you dont have a pc etc or want a big tower in the way.


----------



## godspeed

EctoSize said:


> For those with Netflix, I saw a film called 'The Raid' at the weekend! It's about an Indonesian police squad raiding a tower block owned by the local drug lord and the residents are very loyal! Situation becomes reversed when they all turn on the police! Some epic fight scenes! It's in Indonesian with subtitles but don't let that put you off!


Totally forgot about this film! 5 star film!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Not a film but loving the Daredevil series at the minute. The Netflix talk reminded me


----------



## Omen669

Ocean's 11 earlier. Clever, funny, classy with a great soundtrack. Will be doing the other 2 shortly.


----------



## BB_999

godspeed said:


> No but you can get a Raspberry PI 2 off amazin for about 50 quid. Tiny comp that will plug in to your tv. If you dont have a pc etc or want a big tower in the way.


Thanks, I'll look into this.

Does it literally get you all channels for free?


----------



## Peace frog

Watched Jurassic park and San Andreas last week both worth a watch


----------



## godspeed

The Lifter said:


> Thanks, I'll look into this.
> 
> Does it literally get you all channels for free?


I dont use it for TV tbh. I use it for movies, boxsets, and live sports. There are addons for tv etc.


----------



## EctoSize

godspeed said:


> Totally forgot about this film! 5 star film!


There's a sequel as well which I keep meaning to watch!


----------



## godspeed

The Lifter said:


> Will it install on my SMART TV?


You can download it for your iphone or android phone though. This is it running on my galaxy s6. All tabs and pads etc..


----------



## BB_999

godspeed said:


> I dont use it for TV tbh. I use it for movies, boxsets, and live sports. There are addons for tv etc.


I'd only be using it for the same really.

Does it even pick up the PPV sports stuff like Sky Box Office?


----------



## zasker

watched both get hard and unfinished business the other day... both hilarious and worth watching.


----------



## ellisrimmer

Jurassic world-crap


----------



## T.C.

Recently watched Interstellar, The Imitation Game & Theory of Everything. All really good, recommended!


----------



## ohh_danielson

Watched equalizer, was decent enough, similar to other 'revenge' films out there but worth a watch.


----------



## Bgpine

American Sniper


----------



## godspeed

The Lifter said:


> I'd only be using it for the same really.
> 
> Does it even pick up the PPV sports stuff like Sky Box Office?


Yeah i watch box office boxing on it and ufc somtimes. There are thousands of addons for all diffrent things. I use it for music alot when im in the car. There is a post on UK muscle about the best addons for box office sports. Think its under xbmc.


----------



## Muckshifter

The Lifter said:


> Will it install on my SMART TV?


No it won't load onto a smart TV either install it on raspberry pi, fire stick, laptop loads of other options I highly recommend raspberry pi2.


----------



## hackskii

Kajaki is pretty crazy, a bit hard to follow as the Brit accents are pretty heavy.


----------



## Omen669

Bgpine said:


> American Sniper


Good film.


----------



## Omen669

Valley of Elah, is pretty good.


----------



## Verno

Omen669 said:


> Valley of Eli, is pretty good.


Book of Eli?

Denzel Washington


----------



## Omen669

Verno said:


> Book of Eli?
> 
> Denzel Washington


Tommy Lee Jones and Charlize Theron. The Valley of Elah


----------



## Verno

Omen669 said:


> Tommy Lee Jones and Charlize Theron. The Valley of Elah


Ahhhh fair enough.

Book of Eli is quite good though.


----------



## Omen669

Verno said:


> Ahhhh fair enough.
> 
> Book of Eli is quite good though.


Yeah not bad. He's a bad ar%e in that.


----------



## ar4i

Divergent - not a bad film overall with plenty of cringe worthy scenes. :thumb:


----------



## Adz

ar4i said:


> Divergent - not a bad film overall with plenty of cringe worthy scenes. :thumb:


Watched that on holiday, surprisingly good


----------



## Dannyy

Red, Red 2


----------



## Adz

American Sniper, brilliant


----------



## Omen669

What's the new Avengers like??


----------



## Gary29

Watched Nightcrawler last night, really enjoyed it, my kind of film, weird and dark.


----------



## _Oscar_

Gary29 said:


> Watched Nightcrawler last night, really enjoyed it, my kind of film, weird and dark.


x2 one of the best I've seen recently.


----------



## _Oscar_

The Gunman - Not bad, Sean Penn definitely on GH, biceps were vascular as hell for a bloke pushing 60!!


----------



## Omen669

Just watched Taken again. Good film!


----------



## armor king

Mad max fury road and poltergeist remake


----------



## T100

Watched insidious 3 last night and it was utter mince, didn't make me jump once, was going to watch poltergeist instead but changed my mind, looks like I should have stuck with my first choice


----------



## BTS93

Watched 'The longest ride' last night.

Good film, not the manliest.


----------



## Yamato

mad max fury road - no expectations but loved it!


----------



## BTS93

Yamato said:


> mad max fury road - no expectations but loved it!


heard very mixed reviews about this.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

_Oscar_ said:


> The Gunman - Not bad, Sean Penn definitely on GH, biceps were vascular as hell for a bloke pushing 60!!


Watched this last night, it was a bit sh1t to be honest, a little tweak here and there, and it could of been really good, and yes in some scenes he did look impressive


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Also watched good kill last night, really enjoyed it


----------



## godspeed

Only just watched RocknRolla (2008)

Was a quality film and pretty funny!


----------



## Yes

godspeed said:


> Only just watched RocknRolla (2008)
> 
> Was a quality film and pretty funny!


Literally just watched this. Good film.


----------



## Yes

godspeed said:


> Only just watched RocknRolla (2008)
> 
> Was a quality film and pretty funny!


Literally just watched this. Good film.


----------



## _Oscar_

Lucy starring Scarlett Johannson - A bit meh.

6/10


----------



## swole troll

Just watched 'kill list' can't rate that enough

Went in not expecting much but ended up really enjoying it


----------



## Bora

not a film but....started watching "Suits" on netflix this morning.....currently on season2 episode1.....so yeahh.....ive done loads today :laugh:


----------



## Yes

Watching Magnolia. See how it goes.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Not a film but started the new series of StrikeBack last night, fvcking awesome as ever.


----------



## Lotte

Pretty Woman. No joke.

Watched it for the first time yesterday and it was properly good!


----------



## Prince Adam

Yamato said:


> mad max fury road - no expectations but loved it!


Refuse to watch it!


----------



## Prince Adam

Spring - 7.1/10

Enjoyable watch


----------



## johnny_drama

I watched Fury last night - bit grime and solemn but actually really enjoyed it... The action sequences were pretty good I thought!


----------



## Yamato

Prince Adam said:


> Refuse to watch it!


Why?


----------



## Dannyy

The Gunman


----------



## Verno

Get hard

Recommended by @Stormborn91 v v funny:thumb:


----------



## Prince Adam

Yamato said:


> Why?


It will blatantly disappoint


----------



## Yamato

Prince Adam said:


> It will blatantly disappoint


Why are you assuming that without even watching the movie? Like I said, I had no expectations whatsoever because of all the hype around it but and it turned out to be a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Adz

Fury - absolutely amazing, very graphic and violent, as a good war film should be


----------



## E46GTR

Tusk


----------



## freddee

Adz said:


> American Sniper, brilliant


I want to say you cant be serious but I suppose its each to their own.


----------



## Adz

freddee said:


> I want to say you cant be serious but I suppose its each to their own.


You not enjoy it? Yea like you say, we all different!


----------



## freddee

Adz said:


> You not enjoy it? Yea like you say, we all different!


Where do I start, without getting political, because the guy had his critics to start with, and rightly so in my opinion, but the film, I took 3 goes to watch it to start with, but basically he is in a fire fight with his mates dropping like flies and he is on his mobile to his wife?! i'm sure that is the average professionalism of special forces in the USA?!

His wife is on the other end cracking up while heavily pregnant outside a hospital, passers by just strolling along?! driving in to fire fights in soft skin vehicles without a care, just wouldn't happen!

But really, having served with the army, not saying I was special forces, it is a squaddies wet dream, ho don't worry love, while machine gun fire is going off in the background, really its pathetic, and he just ups and decides he is going to give the grunts the heads up on how to do their job, sure that would have gone down well, I could go on and on....


----------



## Stormborn91

Verno said:


> Get hard
> 
> Recommended by @Stormborn91 v v funny:thumb:


Glad you liked it, told you it was funny :tongue:


----------



## rsd147

Adz said:


> Fury - absolutely amazing, very graphic and violent, as a good war film should be


2nd this!!


----------



## Archaic

freddee said:


> Where do I start, without getting political, because the guy had his critics to start with, and rightly so in my opinion, but the film, I took 3 goes to watch it to start with, but basically he is in a fire fight with his mates dropping like flies and he is on his mobile to his wife?! i'm sure that is the average professionalism of special forces in the USA?!
> 
> His wife is on the other end cracking up while heavily pregnant outside a hospital, passers by just strolling along?! driving in to fire fights in soft skin vehicles without a care, just wouldn't happen!
> 
> But really, having served with the army, not saying I was special forces, it is a squaddies wet dream, ho don't worry love, while machine gun fire is going off in the background, really its pathetic, and he just ups and decides he is going to give the grunts the heads up on how to do their job, sure that would have gone down well, I could go on and on....


You Muslim by any chance? Not having a dig, just asking?


----------



## Verno

Stormborn91 said:


> Glad you liked it, told you it was funny :tongue:


You certainly did  good shout!


----------



## freddee

Archaic said:


> You Muslim by any chance? Not having a dig, just asking?


No, are you, would you not want Saddam back if we all had a secret ballot, what was he doing in Iraq, they had nothing to do with the 9/11, by the way what did hit the pentagon, on the same day?! what did happen to the 2.3 trillion$$ that went missing, if you had read my post i said i was an ex British soldier, and if cant see it is just Amerrrca boloxx, Clint Eastwood should be embarrassed, its utter ****, ho by the way i could be a Muslim and a member of the British Army, its just i never met any!!


----------



## Archaic

freddee said:


> No, are you, would you not want Saddam back if we all had a secret ballot, what was he doing in Iraq, they had nothing to do with the 9/11, by the way what did hit the pentagon, on the same day?! what did happen to the 2.3 trillion$$ that went missing, if you had read my post i said i was an ex British soldier, and if cant see it is just Amerrrca boloxx, Clint Eastwood should be embarrassed, its utter ****, ho by the way i could be a Muslim and a member of the British Army, its just i never met any!!


Ahh that explains it then.. You're a conspiracy nut.


----------



## freddee

What? simple, whast happened to the pentagon, the same day as 9/11?? where is the 2.3 trillion, was iraq, which was inferred in the film responsable for 9/11, if you think that you are a conspiracy nut, because the fact is there has never been any proof there was, so you think there was a conspiracy, it does noty matter if i was a Muslim or what I gave my reasons, which you obviously didnt read?!

Once again fi you were under affective enemy fire and turned around to see your mate, who si meant to be watching your back chatting to his wife, you, if you got out alive that is would be patting him on the back, the whole film was sh1te, Bradley Cooper, great actor, looked like he was playing it for laughs.

you must have thought it was great and i thought it was sh1te, to boot, i think the guy himself was a [email protected], but yes the establishment killed Kennedy, but most of the USA believe that, so if that makes me a conspiracy nut in your eyes go with it!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Iceman,, Brillaint film old gangster film bout a polish hit man.. Worth a watch


----------



## freddee

bigchickenlover said:


> Iceman,, Brillaint film old gangster film bout a polish hit man.. Worth a watch


Saw the film, had been waiting for it for a while, it was ok, but I prefer the documentaries done by HBO, you can watch these on youtube, they talk to the guy himself, Richard kulkinsky?? The it might be called The Iceman interviews, he was worse than the film.

He stopped his car by someone walking, like he was asking directions, then shot him in the head with a crossbow, when asked what for, he said just practice, to see if it would work?!


----------



## Big ape

Marley & me


----------



## Heavyassweights

waterworld


----------



## bigchickenlover

freddee said:


> Saw the film, had been waiting for it for a while, it was ok, but I prefer the documentaries done by HBO, you can watch these on youtube, they talk to the guy himself, Richard kulkinsky?? The it might be called The Iceman interviews, he was worse than the film.
> 
> He stopped his car by someone walking, like he was asking directions, then shot him in the head with a crossbow, when asked what for, he said just practice, to see if it would work?!


Based on a true story then? love old gansta sh1t


----------



## freddee

bigchickenlover said:


> Based on a true story then? love old gansta sh1t


I am waiting for a film about ****** bulger, its due out later this year, he was Boss of a crew of Irish Gangsters in Philadelphia, nasty piece of work he was too, I think Jonny Depp is playing him???


----------



## bigchickenlover

freddee said:


> I am waiting for a film about ****** bulger, its due out later this year, he was Boss of a crew of Irish Gangsters in Philadelphia, nasty piece of work he was too, I think Jonny Depp is playing him???


You seen Peaky Blinders bout the crew who used razor blades in there caps?


----------



## freddee

that's on Netflix, not really got in to it, set round Birmingham I think? seen all of boardwalk Empire, liked that, bit too much killing sometimes but still good...


----------



## sauliuhas

stepbrothers on Netflix, super comedy, really enjoyed it


----------



## Peace frog

> stepbrothers on Netflix, super comedy, really enjoyed it


The ball sack on the drum kit was funny


----------



## Pinky

Pain & gain was that sh1t it was funny


----------



## Verno

Get hard and spy

Again recommend by @Stormborn91

funny as!

Keep , coming baby


----------



## Adz

Maze Runner, really good, way better than expected.

Jurassic World - also very good, the raptors are awesome in it


----------



## Sharpy76

Fury with Brad Pitt, really enjoyed it!


----------



## SickCurrent

This short film is fckn dench fam...


----------



## SickCurrent

Srs lee then watched Donkey Punch on film 4 last week fckn awesome thriller check it out


----------



## carbondude

I watched Hector and the search of happiness on Netflix was good


----------



## T100

Just watched get smart with steve carrel, good Sunday watch and made me laugh, worth a watch


----------



## Frandeman

Ted 2 was funny


----------



## barsnack

Watched 'Southpaw', decent...but not worth remembering


----------



## ILLBehaviour

watched cold in july, good movie.


----------



## JohhnyC

slashlove said:


> Call me classic, but I love Raging bull....such a good movie!
> 
> "Pain is temporary, Pride is forever»


indeed, classic movie, thats the time when Robert De Niro took acting seriously. Made a lot of crap in the 2000's


----------



## babyarm

Focus. It's a really good watch.


----------



## Heavyassweights

I give it a year

romcom but found it funny as feck, so


----------



## HornyGoat

Soouthpaw.

Really enjoyed it, the story's just about good enough to make it work. Only just though.


----------



## Verno

Quite liked mad max as something to not have to concentrate on.


----------



## Turtle69

Kingsman I thought was a great entertaining film


----------



## hermie07

Anyone got a link to southpaw really fancy watching it tonight.


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Anybody seen jarrasic world or San andreas?


----------



## dt36

The Road Within.

ItsIt's about a guy with tourretes, an anorexic girl and an OCD guy who do a runner from a clinic.

Good story and funny.


----------



## Prince Adam

Lucy 6/10 
Edge of tomorrow 7/10


----------



## tyke1

Terminator genisys decent


----------



## Adz

The Interview - was crying with laughter


----------



## mlydon

The Rise - just happened to switch on film 4 and it was on , excellent thriller


----------



## graham58

bullet to the head,saw this not so long ago ,what has happened to slys nose and mouth.he has a hook nose and his mouth looks strange,i know he always had a twisted mouth but not that bad.


----------



## Archaic

Stay (2005) - Ewan Mcgregor, Ryan Gosling & Naomi Watts

Not till the end of the movie was it revealed that there was no point to actual movie. I wouldn't watch again, but would give it 5/10 for having a decent cast.


----------



## Verno

Archaic said:


> Stay (2005) - Ewan Mcgregor, Ryan Gosling & Naomi Watts
> 
> Not till the end of the movie was it revealed that there was no point to actual movie. I wouldn't watch again, but would give it 5/10 for having a decent cast.


 :confused1:

I just wasted 15 seconds reading that!


----------



## Archaic

Verno said:


> :confused1:
> 
> I just wasted 15 seconds reading that!


If it took you 15 seconds to read that tiny summary then I'm the least of your problems mate!


----------



## Verno

Archaic said:


> If it took you 15 seconds to read that tiny summary then I'm the least of your problems mate!


lol *coughw4nker* :lol:


----------



## Archaic

Verno said:


> lol *coughw4nker* :lol:


 :thumb


----------



## latblaster

Watched "Lucifer" this afternoon - worth a look. :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Just watched Straight Outta Compton. Really good.


----------



## Big ape

> Just watched Straight Outta Compton. Really good.


u got a link brah?


----------



## FelonE1

Big ape said:


> u got a link brah?


Kickasstorrents brah


----------



## Big ape

> Kickasstorrents brah


have u got to download the program, not just stream it?


----------



## FelonE1

Big ape said:


> have u got to download the program, not just stream it?


Yeah buddy


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Watched jarrasic world, good film.


----------



## JohhnyC

Big ape said:


> have u got to download the program, not just stream it?


really worth installing something like VUZE (becoming bloated) or Deluge (simple and basic - better) to download the movies. https://www.yify-torrent.org/ to find the movie


----------



## JohhnyC

Adz said:


> The Interview - was crying with laughter


Didn't think overall it was brillant but some bits were a cracker

"The Road Within" is worth a look, low budget but funny


----------



## cris

@Big ape

can stream from here,have adblock enabled though

http://www.watchfree.to/


----------



## Big ape

> @Big ape
> 
> can stream from here,have adblock enabled though
> 
> http://www.watchfree.to/


Cheers mate, did u create a account to have to watch them?


----------



## cris

> Cheers mate, did u create a account to have to watch them?


nah,just went straight to it


----------



## Heavyassweights

Sustanon Steve said:


> Watched jarrasic world, good film.


plus its based on a true story which makes it even better


----------



## latblaster

@cris

Tried to use the site, but says I need Flash Player & my Tablet doesn't support it.

Any ideas?


----------



## cris

@latblaster

not sure,what os is your tablet running?


----------



## cris

Anybody seen selfless with ben kingsley in it?

can you post a link?

cheers


----------



## latblaster

> @latblaster
> 
> not sure,what os is your tablet running?


Android.


----------



## cris

> Android.


not sure what you can do as don't use Android

Sorry mate


----------



## cris

> Android.


but just googled and found this

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/google-android/install-flash-on-android-kitkat-smartphone-tablet-lollipop-3417930/


----------



## boon808

Citizen Four.


----------



## Prince Adam

The governor's

English movie about an ex football hooligan drawn back into violence.

One or two good scenes.

5/10

The L-man would have looked more convincing as the baddie.


----------



## Adz

San Andreas - brilliant, non stop all the way through


----------



## DLChappers

The Equalizer...quality film!


----------



## Archaic

Time lapse (2014)

It's about 3 friends who discover a machine in the apartment adjacent to their lounge window that takes a spy picture of them every 24hrs, the picture is of events that happen 24hrs into the future.

Greed unsurprisingly takes over, which slowly rips the friendships apart.

It's not a big budget movie, more of a small indie film focused more on story rather than action. It has some holes, but I thought it was alright.

6.5/10


----------



## latblaster

Boulevard - Robin Williams' last movie. 8/10


----------



## Muckshifter

Stardust good family film kids loved it 8/10

Project almanac not bad 6/10

New avengers huge dissapoinment 4/10

Some oldies

Bloodsport gotta love a bit of van dammedamme

Harry and the Henderson's still as funny as when I first seen it 20 odd years ago


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Anybody seen straight outa compton? Fancy going to the cinema tonight.


----------



## PLauGE

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Anybody seen straight outa compton? Fancy going to the cinema tonight.


Not yet hoping to watch tonight, good hd copy online for anyone who's bothered


----------



## nibor

NWA to cheesy family films, bet that's not in the film


----------



## swole troll

i felt physically drained after watching mad max

non stop action to the point i felt i had been on the road for several days myself, as vern said its REAL easy watching in terms of story line, costume design is brilliant!

"under the skin" is another film i watched recently and that is completely bizarre, worth watching but difficult to digest, will likely need to watch an explanation vid by the end of it, defo recommend it though

"dream home" asian movie about house prices in honk kong being so high it drives one woman to brutally murder people living in a block of flats she desires in order to drive house prices down


----------



## ryda

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Anybody seen straight outa compton? Fancy going to the cinema tonight.


Watched it last night

By far one of the best films I've ever watched mainly because it's a true story, and I've been a fan of all of them since i was a kid, wasn't just strictly about nwa tho it was about nwa and the rise of hiphop really


----------



## dap33

narcos 10 part series which follows the rise and fall of Colombian kingpin Pablo Escobar and the Drug Enforcement Agency agents hunting him


----------



## TITO

FelonE said:


> Kickasstorrents brah


Was it the censored version mate? Few comments on Kat saying its missing scenes?

Quality decent?


----------



## FelonE1

TITO said:


> Was it the censored version mate? Few comments on Kat saying its missing scenes?
> 
> Quality decent?


Nah it was good mate,sound not the best but definitely watchable for a cam


----------



## White Lines

equaliser


----------



## Peace frog

Just watched fight club,forgot how good it was


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Peace frog said:


> Just watched fight club,forgot how good it was


Sick film! Will be watching that again very soon now you have reminded me!


----------



## Adz

Horns - didn't expect to laugh so much, great film


----------



## timbear84

Adz said:


> Horns - didn't expect to laugh so much, great film


Keep avoiding that for some reason. It worth w watch tho?


----------



## Adz

timbear84 said:


> Keep avoiding that for some reason. It worth w watch tho?


yea I really enjoyed it, wife thought it were going to be crap but was really good. Funny and some dark bits


----------



## timbear84

I thought maggie was good!


----------



## tyke1

Straight outta Compton. Really good film!!!!


----------



## toecutter

Jurassic World. Not bad. Entertaining. More kills than I expected. Didn't like the idea of taming/training raptors though and it could've done without the facetious/camp lines.


----------



## dt36

Love Sick, with Matt LeBlanc.

Do not waste any of your life watching this. 30 minutes in, me and Betty looked at each other and both agreed. "This is shite".


----------



## Smitch

Straight Outta Compton was really good, 8/10.


----------



## Archaic

Allot of things have came out about Dre since Straight Out of Compton.

Seems quite a few ex girlfriends have come forward with the same story... He used to beat the sh1t out of them on a regular basis.

He give one a black eye that was so prolific, he cried on the bed next to her, he said he would never hit her in that eye again. He went on to beat her on other parts of body though... He's a man of is word, I guess lol..


----------



## Sustanon Steve

toecutter said:


> Jurassic World. Not bad. Entertaining. More kills than I expected. Didn't like the idea of taming/training raptors though and it could've done without the facetious/camp lines.


I was the same, there raptors for fuks sake!


----------



## TITO

Watched southpaw last night, awesome! Sad in parts but gets u pumped in others lol great music and keeps u gripped


----------



## TITO

Archaic said:


> Allot of things have came out about Dre since Straight Out of Compton.
> 
> Seems quite a few ex girlfriends have come forward with the same story... He used to beat the sh1t out of them on a regular basis.
> 
> He give one a black eye that was so prolific, he cried on the bed next to her, he said he would never hit her in that eye again. He went on to beat her on other parts of body though... He's a man of is word, I guess lol..


"if I can't batter the woman, how the fcuk am I supposed to bake them a cake then?!"


----------



## TITO

Sustanon Steve said:


> Sick film! Will be watching that again very soon now you have reminded me!


one of my best of all time, still remember the twist twist and thinking what the fcuk!!!


----------



## Prince Adam

TITO said:


> Watched southpaw last night, awesome! Sad in parts but gets u pumped in others lol great music and keeps u gripped


Waiting for Zify to upload this!

Wrong turn 4

5/10

Hot birds tho!


----------



## TITO

Prince Adam said:


> Waiting for Zify to upload this!
> 
> Wrong turn 4
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Hot birds tho!


good copy on kickass mate


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Just finished watching San Andreas - enjoyed it. Bit far fetched in places but action sequences were amazing.

Can vouch that the Legion HD rip on most torrent sites is flawless.


----------



## Archaic

TITO said:


> "if I can't batter the woman, how the fcuk am I supposed to bake them a cake then?!"


Eminem, rap god.


----------



## TITO

Sustanon Steve said:


> Sick film! Will be watching that again very soon now you have reminded me!


guys please remember the first rule of fight club.....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Avengers:Age of ultron.

s**t - 4/10 at best.


----------



## FelonE1

San Andreas


----------



## SickCurrent

"Mama" on film 4 last week fcukn awesome horror/thriller

"Side Effects" on Channel 4 Saturday night pretty dang good also...

Dr. SickC approved PHD


----------



## EpicSquats

> Eminem, rap god.


How does that line even make sense?


----------



## Archaic

EpicSquats said:


> How does that line even make sense?


You have to batter eggs to make a cake. It's a play on words, an analogy..

If you were talking about my reply though, your sarcasm is too strong for me interpret into a humorous response


----------



## Plate

Anyone watched entourage yet??


----------



## Pinky

Watched Lucy last week, was decent tbh. I wanna see legend


----------



## landerson

Plate said:


> Anyone watched entourage yet??


I enjoyed it, but best lately was straight outta Compton


----------



## Muckshifter

Ant man absolutely brilliant especially lold at Thomas the tank engine running him over


----------



## dt36

We watched Southpaw last night. Very good film and moving story. Recommended...


----------



## Adz

Just watched Everly, brilliant film, well worth a watch.

Very violent and Salma Hayek in not much clothes


----------



## Muckshifter

Southpaw 7/10 would've been been more but thought it was too much like rocky in the fight scenes. The story where he lost everything was especially good and a few moving scenes would've crushed me if I had to go go through it with my daughterdaughter especially the bit in the care home .


----------



## Yamato

Southpaw is amazing!


----------



## jimbo83

Watched child 44 tonight, thought it was very good, critics didnt like it but i seem to like most they dont!.......


----------



## NathanMorgan1

Interstellar & Shutter Island.

Mind=Blown


----------



## DappaDonDave

St Vincent, just been released on NowTv/Sky movies.

Never heard of it, but a great movie! Bill Murray is a legend.


----------



## Archaic

Legend (2015) - Tom Hardy, Emily Browning.

This is the intriguing story about the infamous English gangster Kray Twins, that terrorised East London with psychopathic violence throughout the 50/60s. Hardy plays both roles, but his character building talents are so great that you quickly forget that it's the same man on screen, in split frames - This film is by far his best performance to date, in my opinion.

Excellent movie, I'd definitely pay to watch it again.

8.5/10


----------



## Plate

Archaic said:


> Legend (2015) - Tom Hardy, Emily Browning.
> 
> This is the intriguing story about the infamous English gangster Krey Twins, that terrorised East London with psychopathic violence throughout the 50/60s. Hardy plays both roles, but his character building talents are so great that you quickly forget that it's the same man on screen, in split frames - This film is by far his best performance to date, in my opinion.
> 
> Excellent movie, I'd definitely pay to watch it again.
> 
> 8.5/10


since I seen it was him playing both brothers it made me think how do you know witch brother is witch? I'm looking forward to watching it but disappointed he played both brothers..


----------



## Plate

landerson said:


> I enjoyed it, but best lately was straight outta Compton


only just seen this my notifications aren't working properly but yeh that looks a good film..


----------



## Archaic

> since I seen it was him playing both brothers it made me think how do you know witch brother is witch? I'm looking forward to watching it but disappointed he played both brothers..


They dress the characters different throughout most of the film, and Hardy uses a different voice for each. What majorly distinguish them apart though is the way he builds two completely different characters/personalities quickly from the ground up, and convincingly plays them both simultaneously on split-screen.

You literally do forget that you're seeing double of the same man pretty early on. Excellent film!


----------



## laurie g

Confused, i just watched " The Krays" last night which is the same film as Legend- without Tom Hardy but i thought the Krays was new out? or is Legend a remake of the aformentioned?

Anyway, The Krays i watched was really good.


----------



## Archaic

> Confused, i just watched " The Krays" last night which is the same film as Legend- without Tom Hardy but i thought the Krays was new out? or is Legend a remake of the aformentioned?
> 
> Anyway, The Krays i watched was really good.


That came out 25yrs ago..?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099951/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## FelonE1

Watched Southpaw yesterday. Good film.


----------



## tyke1

San Andreas good watch. Rocks a big bastard


----------



## Adz

jimbo83 said:


> Watched child 44 tonight, thought it was very good, critics didnt like it but i seem to like most they dont!.......


I thought that was fantastic, the wife is reading the book now and she says that's even better


----------



## Omen669

Southpaw


----------



## Abc987

Watched southpaw last week, really enjoyed it. Very predictable but still a good watch if you like that sort of thing. Just a modern day rocky

staright out of Compton another really good watch. Mad what they come from and to.


----------



## T100

+1 for southpaw, great soundtrack as well, if you've got an android download this app then search for the southpaw soundtrack and download it, great for in the gym

http://tubemate.net/


----------



## TITO

Abc987 said:


> Watched southpaw last week, really enjoyed it. Very predictable but still a good watch if you like that sort of thing. Just a modern day rocky
> 
> staright out of Compton another really good watch. Mad what they come from and to.


ditto about straight outta Compton, great film. Very frustrating how the police were back then and interesting to see what happens behind the scenes, a lot of their solo albums make more sense now! Ice cube is a legend btw lol


----------



## Abc987

TITO said:


> ditto about straight outta Compton, great film. Very frustrating how the police were back then and interesting to see what happens behind the scenes, a lot of their solo albums make more sense now! Ice cube is a legend btw lol


yeah the police were cu**s. Mad how dre walked away twice and still ends up a billionaire. And I never knew easy e died of aids

Ice cube was played by his son, he's a ringer for his old man lol


----------



## TITO

Abc987 said:


> yeah the police were cu**s. Mad how dre walked away twice and still ends up a billionaire. And I never knew easy e died of aids
> 
> Ice cube was played by his son, he's a ringer for his old man lol


he's a great rapper but an even better producer, was always gonna be big. Made a mint off eminem and obviously a good business man coming up with the dre beats and flogging them to Apple at the right time.

i don't think he left death row in that manor with suge tho, I reckon he did it a lot more polite as from old interviews of dre he didn't like conflict etc (unless ur a woman lol) but I could be wrong.

was mad seeing PAC and snoop etc also. What a great time for hip hop


----------



## Abc987

TITO said:


> he's a great rapper but an even better producer, was always gonna be big. Made a mint off eminem and obviously a good business man coming up with the dre beats and flogging them to Apple at the right time.
> 
> i don't think he left death row in that manor with suge tho, I reckon he did it a lot more polite as from old interviews of dre he didn't like conflict etc (unless ur a woman lol) but I could be wrong.
> 
> was mad seeing PAC and snoop etc also. What a great time for hip hop


they could of got a better lookalike snoop though lol


----------



## TITO

Abc987 said:


> they could of got a better lookalike snoop though lol


lol I thought he was all right, snoop didn't have his famous corn rows/ braids back then.

Really good film even if ur not into all that, I wanted it to keep going to present day lol


----------



## laurie g

Archaic said:


> That came out 25yrs ago..?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099951/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


No its this one


----------



## Archaic

> No its this one


I've not seen that, but the reviews are not very good mate.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2945796/reviews?ref_=tt_urv


----------



## jimbo83

started watching films that I should have seen years ago but didn't because the covers looked gay, recently watched Rain Man and Good Will Hunting, blown away by both especially the latter.


----------



## SickCurrent

Terrific movie...


----------



## Verno

Vacation.

Not brillant but good for a giggle!


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Watched Tomorrow Land last night. Was ok


----------



## Big ape

whats a good website for streaming videos don't wanna download


----------



## barsnack

watched a South Korean film called 'The Chaser' lastnight...Its free on Lovefilm.....Was sensational....excellent film couldn't recommend it enough


----------



## jimbo83

Awakenings, watched this last night, hard watch but awesome film!


----------



## latblaster

> watched a South Korean film called 'The Chaser' lastnight...Its free on Lovefilm.....Was sensational....excellent film couldn't recommend it enough


There's some really good Korea films about. Lee KwangDong is a superb director.


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Fantastic 4 -s**t!

Selfless - good film

The runner - not for me


----------



## latblaster

Spooks - The Greater Good.

Rubbish.


----------



## ollie321

"The Equalizer" what a kick ass film, Denzel is awesome

"Fury" great film, think it will be even better 2nd time


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Ted 2


----------



## Heavyassweights

ollie321 said:


> "The Equalizer" what a kick ass film, Denzel is awesome
> 
> "Fury" great film, think it will be even better 2nd time


they making a Fury 2

not srs


----------



## a.notherguy

my mate turned up last night with a copy of a film called 'turbo kid'

it was fcuking awesome! especially for anyone old enough to remember the 80's!


----------



## Sustanon Steve

Anybody watched "septic man"

If not, don't bother

First scene is girl puking and shitting herself then dying on bog


----------



## latblaster

Watched 12 minutes of 'Quantico', utter shite.


----------



## Gary29

Sustanon Steve said:


> Anybody watched "septic man"
> 
> If not, don't bother
> 
> *First scene is girl puking and shitting herself then dying on bog*


Sounds horny, I'm in.


----------



## Verno

Beauty and the Beast. fu**ing love that film!


----------



## Chelsea

> started watching films that I should have seen years ago but didn't because the covers looked gay, recently watched Rain Man and Good Will Hunting, blown away by both especially the latter.


Good Will Hunting is a fcking brilliant film, one of my all time favourites!


----------



## TITO

latblaster said:


> Watched 12 minutes of 'Quantico', utter shite.


that's a TV series and u gotta give it longer than 12 mins mate!


----------



## latblaster

> that's a TV series and u gotta give it longer than 12 mins mate!


Yea, sort of agree there. But I could just tell it was gonna be crap.



> that's a TV series and u gotta give it longer than 12 mins mate!


Yea, sort of agree there. But I could just tell it was gonna be crap.


----------



## cris

@MissMartinez

this one?

http://www.watchfree.to/watch-2a4142-The-Gift-movie-online-free-putlocker.html


----------



## 39005

Black mass - pretty good , a watchable cam copy is available at all the usual places ( the one with chinese subs)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1355683/


----------



## Wompatron

aqualung said:


> Black mass - pretty good , a watchable cam copy is available at all the usual places ( the one with chinese subs)
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1355683/


DVDrip version is out. very good film.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Dead man walking

Worth a watch if nouts on


----------



## Gary29

I just watched black mass as well, really good, Johnny depp is great in it.


----------



## Verno

Gary29 said:


> I just watched black mass as well, really good, Johnny depp is great in it.


Yup can't stand the bloke but really good in this.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Today i will go see ben foster in "the program" where he plays the disgraced cyclist lance armstrong.

Sent from my 1950's nokia brick


----------



## nitrogen

Anyone watched The Martian or the Kray brothers movie, any thoughts? Planning to see them.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

nitrogen said:


> Anyone watched The Martian or the Kray brothers movie, any thoughts? Planning to see them.


saw both. krays great. Martian average


----------



## nitrogen

AncientOldBloke said:


> saw both. krays great. Martian average


Cheers


----------



## Leigh

nitrogen said:


> Anyone watched The Martian or the Kray brothers movie, any thoughts? Planning to see them.


Saw the Martian last night. Was OK but not amazing.

Also saw Shame. Michael Fassbender was very good but I found the storyline quite depressing.


----------



## Muckshifter

ollie321 said:


> "The Equalizer" what a kick ass film, Denzel is awesome
> 
> "Fury" great film, think it will be even better 2nd time


fury should've been up there as one of the greats but the ending was too far fetched was ok but could've been outstanding.

agree with you on the equaliser tho.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Just came back from cinema.

Saw "Sicero" - Mexican drug cartel. Snore. Heroine was a skinny boyish girl with no tits or ass who wore the same T shirt all the way thru the film.

Saw "The Program" - AAS usage in Tour de France. Interesting and thought-provoking. Lance Armstrong said all 180 competitors are on it.


----------



## Omen669

Superman lll the other night. Classic.


----------



## DORIAN

Alough it got hammered by the critics. I quite liked knock knock. Weak plot but crazy bitches lol


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Slow West was worth the watch


----------



## Adz

Just finished Agent 47, awesome film.


----------



## Itsjayman02




----------



## Prince Adam

Knock knock

2/10 crappest film I've possibly ever seen

Only saving grace is the fit birds in the first half hour.

I thought Keanu was back after watching John Wick. Must be desperate for cash.


----------



## Muckshifter

Ninja 2 some cracking fight scenes acting is a bit wooden but overall a solid 6/10 going to watch the first one now.

pixels brilliant, good family film defo worth a watch 7-8/10


----------



## Irondan

Prince Adam said:


> Knock knock
> 
> 2/10 crappest film I've possibly ever seen
> 
> Only saving grace is the fit birds in the first half hour.
> 
> I thought Keanu was back after watching John Wick. Must be desperate for cash.


John Wick was awesome. Cant rate it high enough.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Planet of the gapes


----------



## toxyuk

Heavyassweights said:


> Planet of the gapes


sounds good whats the story line about ?? please tell


----------



## Galaxy

Adz said:


> Just finished Agent 47, awesome film.


Just bout to start it


----------



## Adz

Galaxy said:


> Just bout to start it


It will make you want to buy a sharp suit and a gun


----------



## FelonE1

Just watched Knock Knock

fvcking mental film lol


----------



## nitrogen

Watched Jurassic World. Plot, dinosaurs chasing and eating people.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/****_4d9592_647808.jpg&key=84b79ce51a360c41664392357cdbaa12f37ad5184426fef458767ad2d0c03831


----------



## spikedmini

FelonE said:


> Just watched Knock Knock
> 
> fvcking mental film lol


Watched that last night biggest load of s**t ever. Did you actually think it was a good film?


----------



## FelonE1

spikedmini said:


> Watched that last night biggest load of s**t ever. Did you actually think it was a good film?


I thought it was alright lol

Fvxking strange though


----------



## Wavelength

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet but "Circle" on Netflix is pretty good.

Imagine a game of "The Weakest Link" being played in the sci-fi nightmare of "Cube".


----------



## jchpowell

> Watched Jurassic World. Plot, dinosaurs chasing and eating people.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/****_4d9592_647808.jpg&key=84b79ce51a360c41664392357cdbaa12f37ad5184426fef458767ad2d0c03831


??? What the f**k was you expecting it to be? lol


----------



## nitrogen

jchpowell said:


> ??? What the f**k was you expecting it to be? lol


People eating them????? For change


----------



## jchpowell

> People eating them????? For change


Directed by M. Night Shyamalan


----------



## swole troll

FelonE said:


> Just watched Knock Knock
> 
> fvcking mental film lol


watched that myself last night

i rated it, was p1ssing myself when he starts kicking off and screaming about being a nice guy


----------



## FelonE1

swole troll said:


> watched that myself last night
> 
> i rated it, was p1ssing myself when he starts kicking off and screaming about being a nice guy


Fvxk me daddy lol


----------



## Gary29

Watched knock knock last night, fu**ing s**t! Will give agent 47 a whirl tonight.


----------



## rd88

watched ex machina the other night.

brilliant film, one of the best I've seen actually. visually incredible too.


----------



## armor king

The human centerpied 3. Crap acting, crap story, very sick and twisted, got 1 and half star rating. Love it


----------



## JohhnyC

jchpowell said:


> Directed by M. Night Shyamalan


That guy really messed up. Directed the Sixth sense, excellent movie then did After Earth, The Last Airbender, The Happening. All pretty bad. why they are still giving him big budget movies is beyond me

Colin Trevorrow did Jurassic World (from IMBD anyway), new bloke on the scene. Seems to have got the director role for Star Wars IX too I see


----------



## Gary29

JohhnyC said:


> That guy really messed up. Directed the Sixth sense, excellent movie then did After Earth, The Last Airbender, The Happening. All pretty bad. why they are still giving him big budget movies is beyond me
> 
> Colin Trevorrow did Jurassic World (from IMBD anyway), new bloke on the scene. Seems to have got the director role for Star Wars IX too I see


He also did 'The Visit' watched it the other week, pretty s**t.

I watched 'A most violent year' last night, slow burner but pretty good overall, the guy's wife is fit as f**k, Jessica Chastain.


----------



## glennon

Watched the new Bond film last night - well worth the £10 ticket!


----------



## guvnor82

Watched hotel transylvania 2 last night and thought it was brilliant.


----------



## NSGym

just watched Man from Uncle, wasnt too bad


----------



## toxyuk

agent 47


----------



## glennon

pumping iron on netflix is on as well! always a good film to watch when your suffering from sleep deprivation.


----------



## swole troll

the green inferno

directed by eli roth (hostel, cabin fever, knock knock)

i enjoyed it, fvcking violent as well


----------



## Prince Adam

Mission impossible :Rogue Nation

8.5/10

Loved it!


----------



## Prince Adam

Ant man

8/10

Good fun


----------



## Adz

toxyuk said:


> agent 47


Loved this, made me want to get a sharp suit and a very big gun


----------



## Omen669

Watched Heartbreak Ridge again the other night. Clint at his best.

"Be advised, I'm mean nasty and tired. I eat concertina wire and piss napalm and I could put a round through a fleas ass at 300 yards. So why don't you hump somebody else's leg mutt-face before I push yours in"


----------



## herb

straight outta Compton


----------



## Gary29

Watched enter the void, fu**ing mental.


----------



## Gary29

Watched enter the void, fu**ing mental.


----------



## latblaster

TV Series:

"The Man In The High Castle"

"Matrioshka"

"The London Spy"

"The Last Of The Panthers"

All of have good plots, & decent acting. :thumbup1:


----------



## herb

guvnor82 said:


> Watched hotel transylvania 2 last night and thought it was brilliant.


well up for watching that lol


----------



## herb

Dead mans shops shoes

no country for old men

both are class


----------



## Heavyassweights

martian, worth a watch


----------



## Plate

Watched southpaw last night was pretty good..


----------



## DLTBB

Agreed with Plate, Southpaw is really good.

Spectre is quality too, I'd happily watch it again.


----------



## bornagod

Watched black mass the other night absolutely brutal 10 out of 10 :2guns:

Plus I second what heavyassweights said really good film matt Damon played a blinder


----------



## memee

Knock knock. Girls are hot.


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> Agreed with Plate, Southpaw is really good.
> 
> Spectre is quality too, I'd happily watch it again.


I though Spectre was slipping back into James Bond slapstick.

The opening scene when he falls off the building and lands sitting in a fu**ing sofa FFS.

I liked Casino Royale and Quantum, the last two, nah.


----------



## Heavyassweights

bornagod said:


> Watched black mass the other night absolutely brutal 10 out of 10 :2guns:
> 
> Plus I second what heavyassweights said really good film matt Damon played a blinder


what was ur copy of black mass like?


----------



## Adz

Bronson, can't believe I've never seen it! Brilliant Film


----------



## tidyboythfc

No country for old men. Loved it and had no idea bout it before hand


----------



## bornagod

Heavyassweights said:


> what was ur copy of black mass like?


not bad at all, watched it via genesis on my droidbox


----------



## DLTBB

banzi said:


> I though Spectre was slipping back into James Bond slapstick.
> 
> The opening scene when he falls off the building and lands sitting in a fu**ing sofa FFS.
> 
> I liked Casino Royale and Quantum, the last two, nah.


I think my IQ is low enough to be entertained by lots of mindless action rather than actual substance and depth.


----------



## latblaster

Looked at *Sicario *last night.

Decent enough movie, felt something was lacking.

Emily Blunt was bland, despite a poncy review in The Guardian, which surprised me as it was written by Mark Kermode.

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/oct/11/sicario-review-emily-blunt-star-quality-lifts-thriller


----------



## Irondan

The new Star Wars is fab.

I watched some films on a plane last week and I enjoyed the all.

the man from uncle

american ultra

mad max

bridge of spies


----------



## Gary29

Watched the new Tarantino film, Hateful Eight at the weekend, brilliant.

Also watched the Adam Sandler film, Ridiculous Six, funny in places and worth a watch.

Watched the Imitation Game as well, really enjoyed it.


----------



## dt36

We watched Everest last night. Surprisingly good and a true story.


----------



## Prince Adam

Watched some Norwegian film on Netflix last nite

Bloody brilliant, awesome scenery too.


----------



## Adz

The Voices - really funny and dark, Ryan Reynolds is brilliant in it.

The Martian - surprisingly good


----------



## latblaster

Forget to mention:

"Easy Money/Snabba Cash"

It's a Swedish gangster movie, well in fact there are three of them.

Seen 1 & 2 which were both really good.


----------



## a.notherguy

Adz said:


> The Voices - really funny and dark, Ryan Reynolds is brilliant in it.


 awesome movie!

if anyone wants a good family film with a cute talking cat and a dog in it to watch with the kids and inlaws over xmas then they should defo give this a watch :thumb:


----------



## CraigK7

I watched Red 2 the other night and enjoyed that


----------



## p_oisin22

star wars the force awakens....didnt disappoint at all in fact was pretty good.

*SPOILER ALERT BELOW*

only thing is I felt that kylo ren was a bit of a pussy with lightsaber combat saying that he was trained since childhood by luke. he nearly got killed in a duel...by a girl....who's never even used one.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

latblaster said:


> Looked at *Sicario *last night.
> 
> Decent enough movie, felt something was lacking.
> 
> Emily Blunt was bland, despite a poncy review in The Guardian, which surprised me as it was written by Mark Kermode.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/oct/11/sicario-review-emily-blunt-star-quality-lifts-thriller
> 
> I thought the same, i could not put my finger on it, but something was not quite right, you could pull it apart if you wanted quite easily.


----------



## Irondan

p_oisin22 said:


> star wars the force awakens....didnt disappoint at all in fact was pretty good.
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT BELOW*
> 
> only thing is I felt that kylo ren was a bit of a pussy with lightsaber combat saying that he was trained since childhood by luke. he nearly got killed in a duel...by a girl....who's never even used one.


 Yes but......... the girl is Rey Skywalker


----------



## Jamieson

Carol, best film of the year and I'm a Star Wars fan!


----------



## Skinny Guy

Watched 'Chappie' last night, good movie, comical at times. if you like the whole artificial intelligence saga, if you liked district 9 or Elysium you will like it.


----------



## latblaster

Skinny Guy said:


> Watched 'Chappie' last night, good movie, comical at times. if you like the whole artificial intelligence saga, if you liked district 9 or Elysium you will like it.


 Been wondering about that, think I'll dl later. :thumbup1:


----------



## HakMat75

p_oisin22 said:


> star wars the force awakens....didnt disappoint at all in fact was pretty good.
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT BELOW*
> 
> only thing is I felt that kylo ren was a bit of a pussy with lightsaber combat saying that he was trained since childhood by luke. he nearly got killed in a duel...by a girl....who's never even used one.


 *****SPOILERS****

To be fair he was injured & bleeding after Chewie shot a hole in him, then he fought Finn so he was even more knackered, and Rey has been fighting for years with that staff thing, surviving alone & beating crap out of people on Jakku, and she is force sensitive, and he's probably never even fought a lightsaber fight with anyone before....

Loved Star Wars but Mad Max is movie of the year for me.


----------



## Ares

Watched Sicario on Christmas day, so, so good! I've not seen such a suspenseful movie in a long time, don't think my arse left the couch for the whole thing.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3397884/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Quackerz

We need to talk about Kevin. Movie is creepy as hell.


----------



## latblaster

Hmmm, well....I watched "Grassland" late last night.

An Irish movie, well acted, good camera shots. It was ok, nowt special.


----------



## 39005

the revenant - worth watching 8/10

spectre - worth watching , brings the other bond films craig is in together 8/10

the hateful eight - another tarantino classic 9/10

the martian - worth watching 9/10

all available as screeners (except spectre) in the usual places


----------



## Adz

The Good Dinosaur - 5/10, bit poor for Pixar really


----------



## testosquirrel

Ant man! ! Loads better than I t and sets up civil war nicely....I can't wait for Infinit wars 2018 and 2019


----------



## dt36

Ares said:


> Watched Sicario on Christmas day, so, so good! I've not seen such a suspenseful movie in a long time, don't think my arse left the couch for the whole thing.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3397884/?ref_=nv_sr_1


 Considered this last night, but was 50/50 on whether to watch it or not. Will give it a go later on your recommendation.

Watched "Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse" instead. Bit of a comedy zombie film and had some funny parts in it. Not a blockbuster, but worth a watch.


----------



## Abc987

Watched CREED last night, wasn't as good as southpaw Imo but still OK

Legend was good but could of been a bit more violent. Was more about the characters rather than what they got up to


----------



## A1243R

Abc987 said:


> Watched CREED last night, wasn't as good as southpaw Imo but still OK
> 
> Legend was good but could of been a bit more violent. Was more about the characters rather than what they got up to


 Where you watch creed fella?


----------



## Abc987

A1243R said:


> Where you watch creed fella?


 On spacemov mate. Good copy now ;-)


----------



## A1243R

Abc987 said:


> On spacemov mate. Good copy now ;-)


 I'll have a look


----------



## Adz

Hateful Eight - very slow burner but good, interesting once it gets going. Not as good as Django.


----------



## con1981

Vacation , very funny and a bit cringe worthy


----------



## andyhuggins

The thief the cook and the lover.


----------



## AestheticManlet

I went to see Daddys Home with my lass the other day, enjoyed it. A comedy that was actually funny, shocking.


----------



## AngryBuddha

Any good links for star wars yet?


----------



## barsnack

Rise of the Foot Soldier part 2.....complete an utter shite


----------



## Gary29

Sicario was ok, 6/10


----------



## Muckshifter

Star Wars Force Awakens thought was good, but basically the same story as Return Of The Jedi 6-7/10

Creed thought was ok. 5/10

Legend thought was really good, almost on a par with Gotti for favourite gangster movie. 8/10

No Escape, best film of the year IMO, see Owen Wilson in a completly different light now. Highly reccomend. 9/10


----------



## bossdog

A Christmas story love it make my kids watch it every year lol


----------



## Adz

Sicario - very well done, lots of action - 7/10

Ridiculous 6 - very good, laughed a lot - 8/10

No Escape - brilliant, just non stop, edge of seat stuff - 9/10


----------



## Gary29

Just watched train wreck, not as chick flicks as you'd think apart from the end, first hour is really funny

6/10


----------



## Gary29

Just watched The Big Short, true story about the banking crisis in 2008 brilliant film and frightening that it's true

9/10


----------



## anaboliclove

Past few days watched hateful 8, Legend. And the one with leonardo decaprio and tom hardy something like redemption but that's not it lol


----------



## Prince Adam

The hateful 8

It's another lazy Tarentino effort, think Jackie Brown. The guy is living off his work of 20 years ago, fair play to him


----------



## Prince Adam

andyhuggins said:


> The thief the cook and the lover.


LOL that's like bumping the oldest thread ever!


----------



## Adz

Heart Of The Sea - 8/10 really very good


----------



## Abc987

anaboliclove said:


> Past few days watched hateful 8, Legend. And the one with leonardo decaprio and tom hardy something like redemption but that's not it lol


 The idea is to give an opinion on them not just tell us what you've watched lol. What's the dicaprio Tom hardy film like? Both are great actors so I'm assuming good?


----------



## anaboliclove

Abc987 said:


> The idea is to give an opinion on them not just tell us what you've watched lol. What's the dicaprio Tom hardy film like? Both are great actors so I'm assuming good?


 Haha did I not add all three were brilliant especially LEGEND. The tom and Leo was called the revenant and yea it was good the both demonstrated there talent in it! Like you say both brilliant actors! It's a sort of a cowboy vs Indian western but not your average western. Well worth a watch mate hardy plays a bad guy southern Yankee red neck


----------



## EpicSquats

anaboliclove said:


> Past few days watched hateful 8, Legend. And the one with leonardo decaprio and tom hardy something like redemption but that's not it lol


 What's hateful 8 about? Is it good?


----------



## anaboliclove

EpicSquats said:


> What's hateful 8 about? Is it good?


 Yea it is mate it's a quentin tarrentino so has the same off the wall way about it! It's hard to explain without giving to much away. It starts off a bit slow but turns out good it's set in post civil war America and is fundementally about a couple of bounty hunters


----------



## Abc987

Watched hateful 8 last night. Was it good? Yeah. Is it worth sitting through 3 hours? No, I wouldn't recommend it was no where near as good as django. It was very slow


----------



## Abc987

anaboliclove said:


> Yea it is mate it's a quentin tarrentino so has the same off the wall way about it! It's hard to explain without giving to much away. It starts off a bit slow but turns out good


 Not worth wasting 3 hours though is it. It's a typical tarrentino film. Over exaggerated in every way and comical in places. It's clever but not his best by a long way


----------



## anaboliclove

Abc987 said:


> Not worth wasting 3 hours though is it. It's a typical tarrentino film. Over exaggerated in every way and comical in places. It's clever but not his best by a long way


 No I agree at one point I thought is this it. It's just one scene! but it got better towards the end I thought. It's defo not up their with pulp fiction, inglorious bastards, or kill bill, is it


----------



## Abc987

anaboliclove said:


> No I agree at one point I thought is this it. It's just one scene! but it got better towards the end I thought. It's defo not up their with pulp fiction, inglorious bastards, or kill bill, is it


 Dunno how many films he's made but I've seen all the famous ones and this is his worst just for how slow it is


----------



## testosquirrel

Actually watched kingsman last night the whole way thru

..better than expected


----------



## latblaster

@testosquirrel

Can you recommend a good movie about street fighting or Aikido?

There's a forum member who's very good at it. :whistling:


----------



## anaboliclove

Abc987 said:


> Dunno how many films he's made but I've seen all the famous ones and this is his worst just for how slow it is


 8th or 9th one I think. Reservoir dogs, django, pulp fiction, kill bill, inglorious bastards, not sure if dusk till dawn was his jackie brown, death proof, hateful 8, although surely he's been involved at least in more than that I thought dusk till dawn was a bit lame tbh apart from being quite funny in parts


----------



## testosquirrel

latblaster said:


> @testosquirrel
> 
> Can you recommend a good movie about street fighting or Aikido?
> 
> There's a forum member who's very good at it. :whistling:


 I'm sure a seagal and bruce lee team up movie would have made him spontaneously ejac late. .just like when he does as soon as he sticks it in his sister


----------



## CraigK7

Spectre- I really enjoyed it, my favourite Daniel Craig erase bond 8/10

In the heart of the sea- much better than the adverts for it made it look n but quite long winded 7/10

The revenant- very well shot movie and the bear scene is brutal 8/10


----------



## latblaster

CraigK7 said:


> Spectre- I really enjoyed it, my favourite Daniel Craig erase bond 8/10
> 
> In the heart of the sea- much better than the adverts for it made it look n but quite long winded 7/10
> 
> The revenant- very well shot movie and the bear scene is brutal 8/10


 Were they screeners - or do you have access to a decent site to watch them?


----------



## MBR

The Revenant. Top Film.


----------



## Adz

latblaster said:


> Were they screeners - or do you have access to a decent site to watch them?


 All on Showbox mate


----------



## tyke1

Antman was surprisingly good


----------



## Adz

Southpaw - 8/10, way better than I thought it would be


----------



## Ares

Adz said:


> Southpaw - 8/10, way better than I thought it would be


 Aye, I liked that a lot too.

Just finished The Martian - kept me hooked! Nice to see Sean Bean in a role where he doesn't get killed off for a change :lol:


----------



## Archaic

The Martian - 6.5/10

The Revenant - 6/10

Legend - 7.5/10

Spectre - 7/10


----------



## Frandeman

latblaster said:


> @testosquirrel
> 
> Can you recommend a good movie about street fighting or Aikido?
> 
> There's a forum member who's very good at it. :whistling:


Jacky Chan it's good thou


----------



## Ares

Watched Rise of the Foot Soldier 2 as well earlier, loved the first one. Other than seeing Mrs Leach's fantastic boobs again (albeit briefly).. it was dreadful.


----------



## Mr Slim

The Gift

Fantastic Four

Hateful 8 - very slow going.


----------



## Quackerz

Debbie does Dallas


----------



## tyke1

Quackerz said:


> Debbie does Dallas


Quality film making right there. Epic story.


----------



## barksie

Sicario, creed, Martian, pretty good all of em, h8full 8 thought was good, started to watch ridiculous 6 and switched it off after 5 mins


----------



## Adz

barksie said:


> Sicario, creed, Martian, pretty good all of em, h8full 8 thought was good, started to watch ridiculous 6 and switched it off after 5 mins


Should have stuck with it, it's brilliant


----------



## jackdaw

The Hateful Eight


----------



## BTS93

Nightcrawler - something to pass time more than anything. 6/10


----------



## Ares

Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension ( :lol: :lol: :lol: ) one or two interesting shots and ideas, but completely lacking in scares.


----------



## Jordan08

Limitless


----------



## latblaster

The Beauty Inside.

A Korean love story.

No sex or violence, but it's an excellent movie.


----------



## Ares

Just watched The Intern - proper chick flick. Soppy, quite gay.. and* I loved it. *


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Watched Sisters expecting a chick flick but was actually pretty funny


----------



## Gavinmcl

Revenant very slow however it is good just missing something 30mins of more action and less crawling would have put it up there but just lacks and the seats I had in an old cinema were terribly uncomfortable didn't help


----------



## cris

From Paris With Love

john travolta film, was pretty decent and f**k all to do with soppy s**t

RocknRolla

decent old school type gangster film


----------



## TITO

Adz said:


> Sicario - very well done, lots of action - 7/10
> 
> Ridiculous 6 - very good, laughed a lot - 8/10
> 
> No Escape - brilliant, just non stop, edge of seat stuff - 9/10


 No Escape is the most tense film I've ever seen!

As u say edge of the seat, not sure I breathed during lol


----------



## bjaminny

Ares said:


> Watched Rise of the Foot Soldier 2 as well earlier, loved the first one. Other than seeing Mrs Leach's fantastic boobs again (albeit briefly).. it was dreadful.


 Coralie Rose. Thee most beautiful woman on this earth! I love her.

These films are pretty s**t.

The worst one ever was "The Fall of the Essex boys"


----------



## Prince Adam

Creed 8.2/10

Just when you thought the Rocky series was dead and buried, boom came this .


----------



## banzi

Prince Adam said:


> Creed 8.2/10
> 
> Just when you thought the Rocky series was dead and buried, boom came this .


 guy thinks he can fight, guy thinks he cant fight, guy gets motivated by a guy to fight, guy can fight.

The end.


----------



## HakMat75

Saw Straight Outta Compton this morning. Surprisingly decent biopic. Killed 3hrs of a rib tattooing session anyways.


----------



## Mergal

american sniper, good film but messed me up for days, was on alot of clomid tho


----------



## CraigK7

SIsters- watched it with my girlfriend and wasn't expecting much but was really surprised at how good it was very funny throughout! 8.5/10

Daddy's Home: Had high hopes for this after seeing Ferrell and Wahlberg work together on The Other Guys but this just fell abit short in comparison. A good film in its own right however 7/10

Vacation: Very funny throughout made me laugh hard at numerous points of the film 9/10


----------



## jackdaw

Creed - 8.5/10. And Stallone's acting was actually really good this time, he deserved the Oscar nomination.


----------



## swole troll

ill try and throw some obscure ones in there

i watched:

'the borderlands'

6.5/10 seems an average horror to start with and the acting is pretty dry but you soon find yourself immersed and then it completely flips the script near the end, if nothing else the last 10-15 minutes bump this up to a 7/10

'we need to talk about kevin'

6/10 really quite a predictable storyline with a lot of the scenes really strung out, if there is nothing else worth watching then it will keep you interested until the end it's just nothing to write home about, very bland plot but well put together for what it is

'legend'

8/10 i went into this movie with low expectation as i thought the original with that bloke from spandau ballet was awful. I was quickly turned around though with tom hardy's superb acting as both ronnie and reggie for which i think he could even take an oscar, storyline is obviously somewhat fixed as its based on a true story however they really keep things interesting. one of the better films ive seen in the past 6 months

'star wars the force awakens'

7/10 it's just another star wars movie, nothing more, nothing less, was entertaining but has a very shallow storyline which again was quite predictable, the bad guy has a superb presence right up until he takes his helmet off and then looks and sounds like some poncy emo band drummer which completely ruined my perception of him as part of 'the dark side'

if you like the star wars franchise then you'll like this.


----------



## HakMat75

swole troll said:


> ill try and throw some obscure ones in there
> 
> i watched:
> 
> 'the borderlands'
> 
> 6.5/10 seems an average horror to start with and the acting is pretty dry but you soon find yourself immersed and then it completely flips the script near the end, if nothing else the last 10-15 minutes bump this up to a 7/10
> 
> 'we need to talk about kevin'
> 
> 6/10 really quite a predictable storyline with a lot of the scenes really strung out, if there is nothing else worth watching then it will keep you interested until the end it's just nothing to write home about, very bland plot but well put together for what it is
> 
> 'legend'
> 
> 8/10 i went into this movie with low expectation as i thought the original with that bloke from spandau ballet was awful. I was quickly turned around though with tom hardy's superb acting as both ronnie and reggie for which i think he could even take an oscar, storyline is obviously somewhat fixed as its based on a true story however they really keep things interesting. one of the better films ive seen in the past 6 months
> 
> 'star wars the force awakens'
> 
> 7/10 it's just another star wars movie, nothing more, nothing less, was entertaining but has a very shallow storyline which again was quite predictable, the bad guy has a superb presence right up until he takes his helmet off and then looks and sounds like some poncy emo band drummer which completely ruined my perception of him as part of 'the dark side'
> 
> if you like the star wars franchise then you'll like this.


 It's as if Barry Norman was still alive reading that.


----------



## Nu-Labz

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


 Southpaw. Absolutely brilliant film one of the best I have seen


----------



## craigyk

Watched southpaw last night, it was excellent. Quite touching though as I have a daughter probably same age as girl in film & couldn't even imagine her being taken away. Makes you appreciate what you have & how easy would be to ruin everything


----------



## barsnack

Nu-Labz said:


> Southpaw. Absolutely brilliant film one of the best I have seen


 you must have low expectations


----------



## SwAn1

barsnack said:


> you must have low expectations


 Agreed its ok, but let's face it, it's no Warrior


----------



## Nu-Labz

barsnack said:


> you must have low expectations


 Lol I thought it was really good. I was tryna think of recent films cause the majority of people have seen the older ones. Sniper was brilliant to and lone survivor


----------



## Nu-Labz

SwAn1 said:


> Agreed its ok, but let's face it, it's no Warrior


 Is that the Mma one with the two brothers and has Tom hardy in it? Was a great film too


----------



## SwAn1

Nu-Labz said:


> Is that the Mma one with the two brothers and has Tom hardy in it? Was a great film too


 Yeah. It seemed to have a bit more substance than southpaw. Not to say I didn't enjoy both


----------



## Ares

Legend - quite disappointed tbh. Much more of a love story than the trailers lead on.. Hardy was good though

Spectre - enjoyed it a lot more than Legend, solid Bondy flick

Black Mass tomorrow night, been looking forward to that for ages


----------



## Sphinkter

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah. It seemed to have a bit more substance than southpaw. Not to say I didn't enjoy both


 Warrior is class..The Fighter may be slightly better though.


----------



## Smitch

Trainspotting.

Hadn't watched it in years but its still as good as it was when I first saw it 20 years ago.

Can't wait for the second one to come out, hopefully they don't fvck it up.


----------



## SwAn1

Sphinkter said:


> Warrior is class..The Fighter may be slightly better though.


 Yeah good shout I enjoyed that too. I thought it would be wank


----------



## Mogadishu

Whiplash! Amazing


----------



## Quackerz

Watched 'Felon' today. s**t's fu*king brutal. Good watch if you like graphic violence and prison movies. 8/10 for me.


----------



## coke

The Gladiator.

old school film


----------



## coke

Everest

watched last night and it was good.


----------



## Prince Adam

Django unchained

8.1/10

Best Tarentino film since the two in the 90's

Also nice to see Samuel Jackson actually pulling his finger out for a change


----------



## Mergal

pain and gain one of the best bodybuilding films ever imo


----------



## latblaster

Mergal said:


> pain and gain one of the best bodybuilding films ever imo


 And the worst film ever.....?

My wedding.....


----------



## Cypionate

Just watched "He never died" from last year, weird film, but the guy is a badass. gets shot in the head twice, takes the gun off the bad guy and kills everyone, then pulls the bullets out of his brain with pliers lol

Watched "The Revenant" the other day too, good, but a bit slow


----------



## andyhuggins

brief encounter. great film.


----------



## Prince Adam

The secret in their eyes

8.9/10

A true masterpiece


----------



## con1981

Maze runner the scorched trails. Better than the first one. Made me jump in places

7/10


----------



## Endomorph84

coke said:


> Everest
> 
> watched last night and it was good.


 Me too, cracking film.

Ive also watched Legend, Revenant, The Martian & Eddie Strongman recently. All great films!!

I felt let down by Hateful Eight, I was expecting so much more!


----------



## barsnack

Nu-Labz said:


> Lol I thought it was really good. I was tryna think of recent films cause the majority of people have seen the older ones. Sniper was brilliant to and lone survivor


 Lone Surivior was good...although, I strangely was going for the 'bad guys' in it....hate patriotic American film like Sniper


----------



## EctoSize

Just watched City of God on Netflix! Centres on gangs in the Brazilian favelas, intense as fvck, top film!!


----------



## Prince Adam

EctoSize said:


> Just watched City of God on Netflix! Centres on gangs in the Brazilian favelas, intense as fvck, top film!!


I might try that one again, attempted to watch it years ago but couldn't get on with it.

There's a Norwegian film I'd highly recommend on there


----------



## shauny13

Watched warhorse with missus last night as there was not much on. Really didn't think it would be my thing, but really enjoyed it.


----------



## latblaster

Prince Adam said:


> I might try that one again, attempted to watch it years ago but couldn't get on with it.
> 
> There's a *Norwegian film* I'd highly recommend on there


 What's the bloody name of it then?


----------



## Prince Adam

latblaster said:


> Prince Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might try that one again, attempted to watch it years ago but couldn't get on with it.
> 
> There's a *Norwegian film* I'd highly recommend on there
Click to expand...

 What's the bloody name of it then? 



In order of disappearance

8.2/10

Gritty dark humoured revenge tale


----------



## FelonE1

Watching Creed atm. Good film


----------



## AestheticManlet

FelonE said:


> Watching Creed atm. Good film


 Watched it the other week, was decent.

I'm going to go through a few pages see what people recommend, I need a movie in the next 10 minutes  .


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Watched Creed few days ago, really good and who knew Stallone could act


----------



## Nu-Labz

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Watched Creed few days ago, really good and who knew Stallone could act


 Was good but it felt rushed


----------



## Nu-Labz

EctoSize said:


> Just watched City of God on Netflix! Centres on gangs in the Brazilian favelas, intense as fvck, top film!!


 Brilliant film


----------



## barsnack

EctoSize said:


> Just watched City of God on Netflix! Centres on gangs in the Brazilian favelas, intense as fvck, top film!!





Nu-Labz said:


> Brilliant film


 if you liked City of God, you'll love 'Elite Squad' ....it's on Netflix, so is the sequel, which is even better.


----------



## nWo

EctoSize said:


> Just watched City of God on Netflix! Centres on gangs in the Brazilian favelas, intense as fvck, top film!!


 Classic film, that.

Speaking of old films well overdue a watch, finally got round to watching Pulp Fiction the other night, superb flick. Now I finally get those references in the Direct Line ads :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz

barsnack said:


> if you liked City of God, you'll love 'Elite Squad' ....it's on Netflix, so is the sequel, which is even better.


 Cheers I'll give that a watch next


----------



## EctoSize

Prince Adam said:


> I might try that one again, attempted to watch it years ago but couldn't get on with it.
> 
> There's a Norwegian film I'd highly recommend on there


 Yeh after 30mins I was thinking is anything going to happen in this film but it definitely worth watching right through

I saw Norwegian one, good film as well, if not a bit weird! In order of disappearance it's called!


----------



## EctoSize

barsnack said:


> if you liked City of God, you'll love 'Elite Squad' ....it's on Netflix, so is the sequel, which is even better.


 Yeh I heard about elite squad, will give that a watch this week!


----------



## UlsterRugby

bridge of spies


----------



## Cypionate

Watched 'Legend' lastnight, great film, Tom Hardy plays both parts really well


----------



## Pinky

i know its not a film but The Man In The High Castle, really good series, defo worth a watch. Its on the Amazon thing


----------



## bossdog

Oblivion was on the box other night 8/10

also watched labyrinth again for first time in years remembered it being good :confused1:


----------



## Abc987

bossdog said:


> Oblivion was on the box other night 8/10
> 
> also watched labyrinth again for first time in years remembered it being good [IMG alt=":confused1:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_confused1.gif&key=7b30ee14fd4d8dc6c1251c4d0544f0bc46fb5e011830fa6c677903c50fed6b56[/IMG]


 I watched labyrinth with my daughter too on Sunday. Probably have not seen it for 20 years and I too remember it being a great film. Was quite disappointed lol although she really enjoyed it


----------



## bossdog

Abc987 said:


> I watched labyrinth with my daughter too on Sunday. Probably have not seen it for 20 years and I too remember it being a great film. Was quite disappointed lol although she really enjoyed it


 My daughter kept saying ( god how longs this gonna go on for ) lol


----------



## Ares

Black Mass - Depp was amazing in this, the film itself was quite mediocre though I thought.

Something about Joel Edgerton's face is profoundly annoying.


----------



## daztheman86

Cypionate said:


> Watched 'Legend' lastnight, great film, Tom Hardy plays both parts really well


Second this ^^^ good film.


----------



## swole troll

just finished watching

"bone tomahawk"

dont know when it came out but was a decent movie, gets a 7.5/10

starts up fairly slow and a whole lot of walking n talking but if you can plough through it heats up to some heavy action and some brutal killings

they actually make good of the drawn out travelling as it helps build a connection with the characters, its not just screen time for the sake of it but i do still think they could trim some of the fat off and been left with 2 hours as opposed to 2 hours 20 minutes

either way, worth the watch especially considering the current movie climate where there is fa decent out there


----------



## Prince Adam

Event horizon

2/10

Utter crap


----------



## Prince Adam

Warrior

7.3/10

Entertaining, quality performance from Nick Nolte


----------



## RippedClean

Prince Adam said:


> Event horizon
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Utter crap


 Can only agree with that.. What a waste of my time!


----------



## latblaster

Hyena Road - really enjoyed it. :thumb


----------



## Quackerz

latblaster said:


> Hyena Road - really enjoyed it. :thumb


 Have been wanting to see this. Good to hear some feedback, I almost forgot I should be watching it! :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Seen the first 2 episodes of "Lucky Man"....very good so far. James Nesbitt is, as always, brilliant.


----------



## Dieseldave

Into the wild - if it wasn't a true story it would have been a bit weird but it was based on a true story and it was great


----------



## Dieseldave

Whiplash - 5 stars from me (out of 5)


----------



## virtualmuscle

Deadpool was funny, definitely worth watching


----------



## UlsterRugby

bridge of spies


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

One to avoid, the night before, with Seth Rogen, complete @rse


----------



## spaglemon

Ken Hutchinson said:


> One to avoid, the night before, with Seth Rogen, complete @rse


 Couldn't agree more, watched it last night, my 19 year old Daughter told me it was hilarious too


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

spaglemon said:


> Couldn't agree more, watched it last night, my 19 year old Daughter told me it was hilarious too


 Maybe it's our age lol


----------



## cris

virtualmuscle said:


> Deadpool was funny, definitely worth watching


 got a link or at cinema?


----------



## virtualmuscle

cris said:


> got a link or at cinema?


 watched it at the cinema used the meerkat movies code


----------



## Dylanpumped

Among the Toombstones - Liam Neeson (Netflix) - 4.5/5

November Man - Pierce Brosnam 4/5

^^^ If you like not-over-the-top action with some substance


----------



## Dylanpumped

*
13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi - 4.5/5 (action)
*

Julia's Eyes - (Spanish supernatural)

Secuestrados, (Kindnapped) Spanish 4/5

Ills (French) 4/5


----------



## Dylanpumped

Merkaat Movies (sign up for electronics inrance for 1.50 p/month - pays for itself in cinema tickets)

Also, ODEOD £4.75 a ticket Monday's


----------



## virtualmuscle

Dylanpumped said:


> Merkaat Movies (sign up for electronics inrance for 1.50 p/month - pays for itself in cinema tickets)
> 
> Also, ODEOD £4.75 a ticket Monday's


 i just bought my travel insurance using compare the market think it was £5 or something like that well worth it for meerkat movies


----------



## bossdog

The last witch hunter 6/10 could have been a lot better


----------



## Dylanpumped

virtualmuscle said:


> i just bought my travel insurance using compare the market think it was £5 or something like that well worth it for meerkat movies


 Yeah, mate, that's what I did too. Think it was about £9.00.

I think the cheapest they do it £2.00! So well worth it!


----------



## latblaster

Watched "Suffragette" over the past few nights. It was ok.

Decent cast; but somehow I lacked empathy for them.

Showed just how harshly women were treated for being a 'Pank'.


----------



## barsnack

'Next Time I'll Aim for the Heart'....French film about a serial killer who was a cop, based on a true story....very good

Legend - OK film, but worth watching for Hardy's performance


----------



## Dylanpumped

barsnack said:


> 'Next Time I'll Aim for the Heart'....French film about a serial killer who was a cop, based on a true story....very good


 Will check that out. Cheers


----------



## nitrogen

Documentary on Netflix

Making a murderer


----------



## barsnack

nitrogen said:


> Documentary on Netflix
> 
> Making a murderer


 Never heard of it


----------



## nitrogen

barsnack said:


> Never heard of it


 It's about a male who was wrongly accused of rape and sentenced to nearly 18 years. Upon release he was imprisoned again for another offecence. Google Steven Avery


----------



## barsnack

nitrogen said:


> It's about a male who was wrongly accused of rape and sentenced to nearly 18 years. Upon release he was imprisoned again for another offecence. Google Steven Avery


 :thumb:


----------



## Mergal

watched john wick last weekend, probably the best thriller i have ever watched!


----------



## Stormborn91

Another World - 2/10
Extinction - 4/10
Extraction - 6/10
Goosebumps - 8/10
Hitman Agent 47 7/10
Joe Dirt 2 - 5/10
Kill Kane - 5/10
Re-Kill - 5/10
Ride Along 2 - 7/10
Riot - 6/10
Sisters - 7/10
Sleeping With Other People - 4/10
Starred Up - 9/10
The Ridiculous 6 - 8/10
The Night Before - 8/10
Lazer Team - 7/10


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Tried watching Creed last night, but turned it off , should never of been made in my view, I know a lot of people think it is a good film, and maybe I am looking at it with old eyes but, it can not compare to Rocky, Rocky had everything, it truly was a beautiful film.


----------



## barsnack

Stormborn91 said:


> Another World - 2/10
> Extinction - 4/10
> Extraction - 6/10
> Goosebumps - 8/10
> Hitman Agent 47 7/10
> Joe Dirt 2 - 5/10
> Kill Kane - 5/10
> Re-Kill - 5/10
> Ride Along 2 - 7/10
> Riot - 6/10
> Sisters - 7/10
> Sleeping With Other People - 4/10
> Starred Up - 9/10
> The Ridiculous 6 - 8/10
> The Night Before - 8/10
> Lazer Team - 7/10


 you watch some shite films


----------



## Thewanger16

Law abiding citizen, worth a watch


----------



## Sambuca

Mergal said:


> watched john wick last weekend, probably the best thriller i have ever watched!


 It's good but if it's best thriller you ever watched you need to watch more films!

john wick 2 coming soon :thumb


----------



## Mergal

Sambuca said:


> It's good but if it's best thriller you ever watched you need to watch more films!
> 
> john wick 2 coming soon :thumb


 iv heard i cant wait to see it!

and iv seen alot of films, for me john wick was one of the best just my opinion it had everything i like in it


----------



## andyhuggins

The Corporation.  Very interesting.


----------



## Ares

Lethal Weapon 2 - but.. but.. you're bleck/10

I miss 80's film-making.


----------



## TITO

The Whistleblower

awesome film based on true events but will get u angry!

Deffo worth it tho.


----------



## bottleneck25

Legend . star wars . spectre . straight out of crompton


----------



## Stormborn91

barsnack said:


> you watch some shite films


 Thank you


----------



## Frandeman

Stormborn91 said:


> Thank you


 Very nice avi :thumb


----------



## Frost_uk

The Martian - really good film, Ridley Scott welcome back

Everest - really good film based on a true story, immense


----------



## DLChappers

The Revenant! Story line is quite linear but it's incredible!


----------



## Vincey

DLChappers said:


> The Revenant! Story line is quite linear but it's incredible!


 I second that. If Leo doesn't get an oscar for this then he never will.

Also watched Mad Max Fury Road. 100 mile an hour paced that felt like the film was only ten minutes long. I honeslty felt like I had done a hit of crack at the end it was that much of a rush.


----------



## a.notherguy

deadpool. finally a film worth paying the fcuking rip off cinema price. it was brilliant on every level.


----------



## nitrogen

Ares said:


> Lethal Weapon 2 - but.. but.. you're bleck/10
> 
> I miss 80's film-making.


 Old time favourite.


----------



## nitrogen

This chap tells you all about the movies


----------



## barsnack

a.notherguy said:


> deadpool. finally a film worth paying the fcuking rip off cinema price. it was brilliant on every level.


 dislike any Marvel / DC films....but Deadpool, was incredible....never sat in a cinema were the crowd laughed so much. 10/10


----------



## banzi

barsnack said:


> dislike any Marvel / DC films....but Deadpool, was incredible...*.never sat in a cinema were the crowd laughed so much.* 10/10


 that would annoy the s**t out of me.


----------



## barsnack

banzi said:


> that would annoy the s**t out of me.


 I said to my mate when people were laughing at the opening credits, which weren't that funny 'this is going to fu**ing irate me'...but quickly, your laughing with everyone...just turn your hearing aid down banzi, and you'll be fine


----------



## banzi

barsnack said:


> I said to my mate when people were laughing at the opening credits, which weren't that funny 'this is going to fu**ing irate me'...*but quickly, your laughing with everyone.*..just turn your hearing aid down banzi, and you'll be fine


 I tend to not join in with others.


----------



## Gary29

banzi said:


> that would annoy the s**t out of me.


 I think I'm slowly turning into a grumpy old c**t like you, I hate going to the cinema these days, fu**ing idiots rustling sweet wrappers through the whole film, laughing at unfunny s**t, talking, checking their phones every 5 mins, I don't know what went wrong with the world where someone isn't capable of sitting still and quiet for 90 mins to watch a film ffs.

Films I watched at home recently:

Legend - 8/10 Tom Hardy was good in it, and his mrs is fit as f**k, don't know who she is.

Daddys Home - 6/10 Wahlberg was decent but I don't think Ferrells character suited him too much as the 'straight' guy

Spectre - 5/10 Typical over hyped far fetched Bond s**t

Ride Along 2 - Switched it off after 20 mins, s**t.


----------



## Twigs65

*
Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse 
*

not a thriller but a horrer comedy, funny as hell but be prepared to

hold onto your assets in one scene will make any man squirm!


----------



## banzi

Twigs65 said:


> *
> Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse
> *
> 
> not a thriller but a horrer comedy, funny as hell but be prepared to
> 
> hold onto your assets in one scene will make any man squirm!


 for a girl you have an unhealthy obsession with mens bollocks.


----------



## Frandeman

Legend was good

But even in English I needed subtitles

fu**ing cockneys can't speak proper English


----------



## weaver

Bigger, Stronger, Faster. Not a film, but a documentary. Most of you probably have already seen it. Its finishing line is so profound.


----------



## TITO

weaver said:


> Bigger, Stronger, Faster. Not a film, but a documentary. Most of you probably have already seen it. Its finishing line is so profound.


 Which is.............


----------



## Twigs65

banzi said:


> for a girl you have an unhealthy obsession with mens bollocks.


 oh I'm so sorry would you prefer it if I was a guy with an unhealthy obsession with mens bollocks? Would that please you more Banzi?

Hardly obsesional when all I did was mention a scene in a film, which if you have balls will make you squirm. mention size texture etc would be unhealthy I prefer the term, observational comedy.


----------



## Vincey

I honestly thought Legend was a bag of s**t.Very disappointed with that, Mad Max Fury Road on the other hand was fu**ing epic. Was like a hit of crack the film was that fast paced. Epic sound track, cinematography and also the cars were amazingly done.


----------



## Twigs65

sorry spelling crap kinda happens when you have long nails smirks or no brain lol!


----------



## Twigs65

Django Unchained...............hard film to watch brutal.


----------



## Vincey

Bignath4607 said:


> Hateful 8 for me could of ffwd the first 45mins but rest of it was pretty good thank god for recliner seats at the cinema these days


 Heard very mixed things about the hateful 8. I'll check it out once the noise about it has died out.

Tell you what I did watch last night that was a solid 2/10 stinker, Southpaw. My god it was one of the worst films I've ever seen. Looks like it was made for 15 year old girls to dribble over Jake Gyllenhall, was one of the worst films I've seen for years and how the f**k it got as much publicity as it did I will never know.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

watched a good movie at the weekend about this guy who was out for revenge, lots of ppl get killed in it, was pretty good. Had the guy in from that other movie where the guy in it is a bus driver driving a bus. if you like action movies its worth a look.


----------



## Vincey

ILLBehaviour said:


> watched a good movie at the weekend about this guy who was out for revenge, lots of ppl get killed in it, was pretty good. Had the guy in from that other movie where the guy in it is a bus driver driving a bus. if you like action movies its worth a look.


 John Wick perhaps? His wife dies, he gets a dog couriered to him by her from the grave as a parting gift, his house is broken into, his dog killed and then his car stolen?


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Vincey said:


> John Wick perhaps? His wife dies, he gets a dog couriered to him by her from the grave as a parting gift, his house is broken into, his dog killed and then his car stolen?


 yeah there was a dog, some gansgters and the guy from that movie about the computers who drives a bus. he kicks ass in it.


----------



## banzi

Twigs65 said:


> oh I'm so sorry would you prefer it if I was a guy with an unhealthy obsession with mens bollocks? Would that please you more Banzi?
> 
> Hardly obsesional when all I did was mention a scene in a film, which if you have balls will make you squirm. mention size texture etc would be unhealthy I prefer the term, observational comedy.


 you seem overly familiar for one with so few posts.


----------



## Vincey

ILLBehaviour said:


> yeah there was a dog, some gansgters and the guy from that movie about the computers who drives a bus. he kicks ass in it.


 I feel like I'm being set up for something if I say his name as you've mentioned a couple of his films but not his name if you genuinely can't remember it :tongue:

It is a bloody good film and a John Wick 2 is in the pipeline. :thumb:


----------



## Vincey

Bignath4607 said:


> Glad you said that as I was gonna watch that recently think il swerve that now hateful is your typical Tarantino film so it is good just long winded think it was like 3hrs


 I don't mind long films at all, stops the wife from talking to me.

Jokes aside I'll get round to it at some point along with quite a few that I missed at the cinema due to the wife not liking most of my choices :gun_bandana:


----------



## Omen669

Deadpool- Briiliant.


----------



## Twigs65

and you seem very opinionated on a mere newbies posts, for one with so many post.

dont like what i am posting don't quote them and that way there will be no familiarity lines crossed.

aw shucks feel like my pigtails are being pulled!

Ah Banzi you are making my working day so much nicer!


----------



## Vincey

Omen669 said:


> Deadpool- Briiliant.


 I am not missing this one in the cinema that's for fu**ing certain. She is coming with me or without me.


----------



## Ares

I gave Creed another go, managed to see it through. Very cliched, but I actually ended up enjoying it


----------



## Gary29

Southpaw was s**t.


----------



## kris118212

Vincey said:


> I honestly thought Legend was a bag of s**t.Very disappointed with that, Mad Max Fury Road on the other hand was fu**ing epic. Was like a hit of crack the film was that fast paced. Epic sound track, cinematography and also the cars were amazingly done.


 Do you have to watch the previous three films for this one to make sense and be worth it?


----------



## Omen669

Vincey said:


> I am not missing this one in the cinema that's for fu**ing certain. She is coming with me or without me.


 I went with my brothers. Great laugh.

I did see new Star Wars on my own- Didn't care as it was the film I went to see.


----------



## Vincey

kris118212 said:


> Do you have to watch the previous three films for this one to make sense and be worth it?


 Just watch it as it is. You don't need to watch the others at all, I've seen every one of them and thought they were s**t compared to this one.


----------



## kris118212

Vincey said:


> Just watch it as it is. You don't need to watch the others at all, I've seen every one of them and thought they were s**t compared to this one.


 Sweet, thanks will do. Heard hype about it but presumed it wouldn't make much sense without seeing the others.


----------



## Gary29

Weird, I thought Fury Road was s**t as well, but I love the original 3 Mad Maxes


----------



## Vincey

Omen669 said:


> I went with my brothers. Great laugh.
> 
> I did see new Star Wars on my own- Didn't care as it was the film I went to see.


 Star Wars was THE one I was really annoyed at not seeing the most.


----------



## a.notherguy

barsnack said:


> dislike any Marvel / DC films....but Deadpool, was incredible....never sat in a cinema were the crowd laughed so much. 10/10


 same here. which was a relief when i laughed loudly as some of the more risky jokes lol


----------



## Vincey

Gary29 said:


> Weird, I thought Fury Road was s**t as well, but I love the original 3 Mad Maxes


 As we are all different I've got it the other way around. Fury Road :thumb the other 3 :thumbdown:


----------



## Mergal

all cheerleaders die, awful film but good because its so bad

also contains hot leasbians, zombies and drugs and a witch


----------



## weaver

TITO said:


> Which is.............


 "Steroids are not the problem, its another side effect of being an american"


----------



## Yes

I Origins- 7/10


----------



## dt36

Ares said:


> a.notherguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> same here. which was a relief when i laughed loudly as some of the more risky jokes lol
> 
> 
> 
> We watched this last night. Some seriously funny one liners. Really good film.
> 
> "with a little adjustment time and a few drinks, it's a face... I could get used to sitting on"
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary29

I watched Creed tonight, wasn't expecting much but I thought it was really good, one of the best rocky films and easily a better film than Southpaw.


----------



## Yes

Deadpool 5/10. Way below expectations.


----------



## jimbo83

creed 10/10 martian 9/10 straight outa compton 10/10


----------



## Ares

Dope - thoroughly good coming of age film, funny and clever

Cold in July - really enjoyed this too, can't really describe it though


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Ares said:


> Dope - thoroughly good coming of age film, funny and clever
> 
> Cold in July - really enjoyed this too, can't really describe it though


 cold in July, that's a great movie.


----------



## DLChappers

Legend. Tom Hardy playing the Kray twins. Quality film :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Watched "Clockwork Orange" yesterday. Fantastic film.


----------



## Acidreflux

The Human centrepead 2 lol


----------



## Yes

Acidreflux said:


> The Human centrepead 2 lol


 Centrepead?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yes said:


> Centrepead?


 PMSL.


----------



## Acidreflux

andyhuggins said:


> PMSL.


 Predictive test you bellends :001_tt2:


----------



## andyhuggins

Acidreflux said:


> Predictive test you bellends :001_tt2:


 F$£k off you T34T


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat




----------



## lazy

Sicario was pretty epic! 9/10

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3397884/


----------



## Smitch

Deadpool was 10/10.

Took the missus on valentines day, she is a total Marvel geek though and he is her favourite character.

Very good film and lots of humour to keep things going.


----------



## Smitch

barsnack said:


> dislike any Marvel / DC films....but Deadpool, was incredible....never sat in a cinema were the crowd laughed so much. 10/10


 This is the thing, my missus is a comic book geek and said it was the closest to the comics as you'd get.

I know fvck all about this but thought it was a great film, geezer has the sickest sense of humour.


----------



## Acidreflux

andyhuggins said:


> F$£k off you T34T


 TEAT? That's a bit strong.... :beer:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched this last night, not sure weather i liked it or not, i know that sounds stupid, but that is how i feel lol


----------



## ausmaz

Deadpool was good, 8/10..... batman vs superman, 6/10. Anybody else find tv series are WAY better than movies coming out now? Apart from a couple of films this last year or so tv has just taken off....


----------



## dt36

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Watched this last night, not sure weather i liked it or not, i know that sounds stupid, but that is how i feel lol


 I'm halfway through this from last week. He's just shot the ******* General. Probably watch the rest tomorrow night when I'm Way working. I'm 50/50 though on my thoughts about it.

We watched the Dressmaker last night. Fairly funny in parts, but a bit long.


----------



## latblaster

Didn't like Hateful 8.

The Americans season 4 has recently aired. It's very good.

The Aliens from Ch4 is worth watching.

Line Of Duty season 3 has also aired. Fantastic stuff!

Room 2015 is not bad; a few tense & emotive scenes.


----------



## ArthurShawcross

Yep, TV series are where it's at now, very little movies out in the last six months worth watching. The revenant is way overrated, hateful 8 isn't great, new star wars is poor, second rise of the foot soldiers is s**t. Sicario was a brilliant film, and The Equalizer is good but not a patch on Man on Fire


----------



## Heavyassweights

no escape

wasn't expecting much, strong 8


----------



## Varg

There are loads of films I want to watch but can't get hold of them.

Used to have lovefilm discs in the post and almost any film out, you could get it.

Switched to amazon and netflix and most of the films I want are never available.

Online streaming is convenient but the content availability is very limited.

Any better options?


----------



## UlsterRugby

child 44

bridge of spies

Sicario

remember 13

gone girl

straight outta compton

the imitation game

the drop

nightcrawler

prisoners


----------



## AngryBuddha

Scarface, was alright, heard someone mention it and the godfather once, so stuck scarface on meh, maybe watch that godfather shite next


----------



## dan23

deadpool was ok, quite funny in places 7/10

the 5th wave was also quite good, but it seemed a bit childish but with mild swearing.... also a strange ending so i guess its set up for a sequal. 6/10

mocking jay pt2 - bit fed up of these now, nothing new to see and got a bit bored but the mrs enjoyed it! 5/10


----------



## Yes

Varg said:


> There are loads of films I want to watch but can't get hold of them.
> 
> Used to have lovefilm discs in the post and almost any film out, you could get it.
> 
> Switched to amazon and netflix and most of the films I want are never available.
> 
> Online streaming is convenient but the content availability is very limited.
> 
> Any better options?


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/254368-kodi-xbmc-discussion/?do=embed&embedComment=4925364&embedDo=findComment#comment-4925364


----------



## Mergal

legend, the film about the kray twins

epic film 10/10


----------



## GCMAX

Don't often watch films but I did watch Drive recently, pretty bad ass. Has a cool 80's theme to it.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780504/


----------



## DLTBB

Enjoyed Batman vs Superman, I know the story wasn't fantastic but I liked the action, 7.5/10

London has Fallen was alright, good action scenes but a bit far fetched at times. 7/10

Deadpool was decent too, quite funny but I didn't enjoy it as much as Batman vs Superman. 6.5/10

Also watched Night Crawlers, I think it's from 2014. Weird plot but I liked it. 7.5/10

I need some recommendations on what to watch tonight on Kodi, any ideas fellas? I've been meaning to watch 10 Cloverfield Lane but it's still CAM rather than HD.


----------



## Omen669

Everest

The revenant.


----------



## Rhino613

Deadpool 9/10 violent and funny!!!

The Revenant 5.5/10 could be amazing but takes too long to get going!!!!!

batman vs superman 2/10 it's just shite!!!


----------



## UlsterRugby

AngryBuddha said:


> Scarface, was alright, heard someone mention it and the godfather once, so stuck scarface on meh, maybe watch that godfather shite next


 dont waste your time stick to die hard


----------



## UlsterRugby

DLTBB said:


> Enjoyed Batman vs Superman, I know the story wasn't fantastic but I liked the action, 7.5/10
> 
> London has Fallen was alright, good action scenes but a bit far fetched at times. 7/10
> 
> Deadpool was decent too, quite funny but I didn't enjoy it as much as Batman vs Superman. 6.5/10
> 
> Also watched Night Crawlers, I think it's from 2014. Weird plot but I liked it. 7.5/10
> 
> I need some recommendations on what to watch tonight on Kodi, any ideas fellas? I've been meaning to watch 10 Cloverfield Lane but it's still CAM rather than HD.


 nightcrawler is good, watch the drop and black mass both good films


----------



## Adz

Watched Deadpool the other night, really enjoyed it, very funny, 9/10.

The Mist - forgot how good that is, especially the f**ked up ending - 9/10.

Started watching the Daredevil series on Netflix this week, really got into that!


----------



## Omen669

Anyone seen 'Spotlight' about the Catholic Church?


----------



## bjaminny

lazy said:


> Sicario was pretty epic! 9/10
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3397884/


 Number 2 is coming out with the same characters. That was a quality film of last year.


----------



## bjaminny

Omen669 said:


> Anyone seen 'Spotlight' about the Catholic Church?


 Yes mate, great film. 9/10


----------



## bjaminny

Trumbo 10/10. Watch and stick with it as John Goodman is in it and comes out with some stinging lines. Funny as fcuk. Bryan Cranstoun (Breaking Bad) plays the lead role. Great film.


----------



## ausmaz

Two from me this week; Spectre- back to the old bond 'formula', points awarded for the car chase through paris, dave bautista kicking bonds arse on a train and the best suits this side of saville row....so 3/10.

Snowpiercer- i like sci-fi so if thats your thing you wont go far wrong with this, not exceptional- but a good enough yarn about 'the train that could not stop'.....7/10.... oh and its got.capt america in it too...


----------



## bjaminny

ausmaz said:


> Deadpool was good, 8/10..... batman vs superman, 6/10. *Anybody else find tv series are WAY better than movies coming out now?* Apart from a couple of films this last year or so tv has just taken off....


 Yeah mate, I find a lot of tv series are much better than many films.

Something on Sky Atlantic 2 years ago was "The Tunnel". It's a British version of Swedish drama "The Bridge". Highly recommend The Tunnel as series 2 is about to start on Sky Atlantic.

Loved the 1st True Detective. The 2nd one wasn't as good but I enjoyed it overall. I thought the gun fight at the end of episode 3 (I think) was fcuking epic. The interactions between between Vince Vaughn and his missus was odd.

There's an Irish drama called "Love/Hate" which was quality. They showed season 1 on channel 5 a few years back and then showed season 2 about a year ago. DVDs are on Amazon. Aiden Gillan (Lord Baylish GOT) is in it.

Line of duty at the moment as well.


----------



## ausmaz

bjaminny said:


> Yeah mate, I find a lot of tv series are much better than many films.
> 
> Something on Sky Atlantic 2 years ago was "The Tunnel". It's a British version of Swedish drama "The Bridge". Highly recommend The Tunnel as series 2 is about to start on Sky Atlantic.
> 
> Loved the 1st True Detective. The 2nd one wasn't as good but I enjoyed it overall. I thought the gun fight at the end of episode 3 (I think) was fcuking epic. The interactions between between Vince Vaughn and his missus was odd.
> 
> There's an Irish drama called "Love/Hate" which was quality. They showed season 1 on channel 5 a few years back and then showed season 2 about a year ago. DVDs are on Amazon. Aiden Gillan (Lord Baylish GOT) is in it.
> 
> Line of duty at the moment as well.


 Yeah, i started watching 'the tunnel'- very good.... got distracted but ill definitely finish it off.... and yup, true detective season 1 very close to perfect... not seen season 2, but not heard good things.... and lastly my mate was on about love/hate, is that on netflix?

Good stuff, thanks for them I'll look into love/hate....


----------



## Omen669

bjaminny said:


> Yes mate, great film. 9/10


 Awesome. It looks like it has so much potential, especially being based on a true story.


----------



## bjaminny

Omen669 said:


> Awesome. It looks like it has so much potential, especially being based on a true story.


 Yeah, the subject is fcking heavy. Mark Ruffalo and Michael Keaton are quality in it.


----------



## bjaminny

ausmaz said:


> Yeah, i started watching 'the tunnel'- very good.... got distracted but ill definitely finish it off.... and yup, true detective season 1 very close to perfect... not seen season 2, but not heard good things.... and lastly my mate was on about love/hate, is that on netflix?
> 
> Good stuff, thanks for them I'll look into love/hate....


 Hmm, don't think it's on Netflix fella. Amazon have up to season 5 or 6. They're only about £6 a DVD I think. Cheap viewing. There's a guy in it called Nidge. He's quality. It's a shame channel 5 never picked the whole lot up. It's not far fetched, it's gritty as. It's about 5-6 years old.


----------



## ausmaz

bjaminny said:


> Hmm, don't think it's on Netflix fella. Amazon have up to season 5 or 6. They're only about £6 a DVD I think. Cheap viewing. There's a guy in it called Nidge. He's quality. It's a shame channel 5 never picked the whole lot up. It's not far fetched, it's gritty as. It's about 5-6 years old.


 Ill shop around online.... sounds good- just been reading reviews and they all sound positive :thumb


----------



## Omen669

bjaminny said:


> Yeah, the subject is fcking heavy. Mark Ruffalo and Michael Keaton are quality in it.


 Cool thanks. It's amazing how this went on.


----------



## Gary29

Just watched the drop after someone mentioned it earlier in the thread, really enjoyed it, few twists and turns, 7/10


----------



## Heavyassweights

room

7 outa 10


----------



## Heavyassweights

child 44

6 outa 10


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Fury


----------



## big shrek

me and her watched the force awakens last night and loved it, cant wait for the next one. hopefully going to see the jungle book remake this week if time allows


----------



## Nu-Labz

Watched daddy's home with will Ferrell. Funny as fook but anything with him is


----------



## Abc987

Heavyassweights said:


> room
> 
> 7 outa 10





Heavyassweights said:


> child 44
> 
> 6 outa 10


 Watched both these myself recently. Enjoyed both but neither great films. Tom hardy is a brilliant actor though one of my favs

Room was a good story but film wasn't great


----------



## Abc987

Has anyone been to see jungle book yet?


----------



## gambit22

Abc987 said:


> Has anyone been to see jungle book yet?


 Seen it last night mate 9/10 for me. Was good to see a child hood movie done justice in such a way!


----------



## Abc987

gambit22 said:


> Seen it last night mate 9/10 for me. Was good to see a child hood movie done justice in such a way!


 I'm gonna take my daughter to watch it when we get a chance. Looking forward to it myself. Did you watch it in 3D?


----------



## Heavyassweights

MissMartinez said:


> Would you have given the child up when it was born or kept him in her situation?


 no right answer

give him up and she lives with not knowing what's happened

sure she could have escaped


----------



## big shrek

Just sat through bridge of spies. It was ok but not very gripping


----------



## gambit22

Abc987 said:


> I'm gonna take my daughter to watch it when we get a chance. Looking forward to it myself. Did you watch it in 3D?


 I didn't mate, I just went for 2d. 3D gives me headaches. Although I did see on my FB it was more enjoyable in 3D more so for the kids.

Your wee one will enjoy it. I went last night, and there were zero children in sight actually.


----------



## gambit22

John wick...class movie.


----------



## AngryBuddha

Game of groans, its on Xhamster


----------



## richardrahl

After the reviews on here, we watched Deadpool. fu**ing brilliant film. Cracked me up no end.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

big shrek said:


> Just sat through bridge of spies. It was ok but not very gripping


 Very disappointed with this film, trailer looked great, but then again they all do


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watching the walking dead again from the begining, the picture looks so much clearer on Amazon prime, than it did on Terrestrial TV


----------



## benno_2010

Anything worth watching on Netflix - I'm late to the game


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

benno_2010 said:


> Anything worth watching on Netflix - I'm late to the game


 I am watching better call Saul, well worth a look


----------



## benno_2010

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I am watching better call Saul, well worth a look


 I didn't get through breaking bad lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

benno_2010 said:


> I didn't get through breaking bad lol


 Breaking bad was really good, would i call it great? probably not, having said that i am also watching it again, whether i get through it is another matter.


----------



## Yes

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Very disappointed with this film, trailer looked great, but then again they all do


 Really? Why did you not like it?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Yes said:


> Really? Why did you not like it?


 I cant put my finger on it, but it just lacked something, they could of done so much more with it, i know it was based on a true story, and maybe i am hard to please, but i would only give it 6/10


----------



## Yes

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I cant put my finger on it, but it just lacked something, they could of done so much more with it, i know it was based on a true story, and maybe i am hard to please, but i would only give it 6/10


 The only fault I had with it, was that it was a little too slow paced at times. I feel like they could have cut out 20-30 mins of the film tbh.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

gambit22 said:


> John wick...class movie.


 Watched this again last night, can't wait for the sequel.

Some of the most slick action scenes from any film


----------



## benno_2010

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Breaking bad was really good, would i call it great? probably not, having said that i am also watching it again, whether i get through it is another matter.


 I lost interest toward the end of the second series - not a great fan of American TV


----------



## gambit22

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Watched this again last night, can't wait for the sequel.
> 
> Some of the most slick action scenes from any film


 For sure. Keanu nailed it.

have you seen jack reacher? Similar kinda idea. Not quite as over the top action. Sorta like Bourne! Good though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

gambit22 said:


> For sure. Keanu nailed it.
> 
> have you seen jack reacher? Similar kinda idea. Not quite as over the top action. Sorta like Bourne! Good though.


 Nah will give it a watch


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Watching the h8full 8 right now.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat

watched dark shadows

was ok


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Jack Reacher - wasn't overly impressed, quite slow and some real bad acting. 5/10

Ant-Man - was expecting not to like this but was really entertaining 7/10


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

http://www.theguardian.com/film/video/2016/apr/21/matt-damon-returns-in-new-trailer-for-jason-bourne-video

Can't wait for this one!


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Deadpool :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

dirty grandpa

if you dont find it funny then your probably dead


----------



## gambit22

I watched legend last night. Was ok, lacked that real gangster movie feel, however I have to say Tom hardy was class playing both of them. Outstanding performance.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

gambit22 said:


> I watched legend last night. Was ok, lacked that real gangster movie feel, however I have to say Tom hardy was class playing both of them. Outstanding performance.


 I might watch this tonight


----------



## banzi

will be watching Aliens again on film 4 at 9


----------



## benji666

Kingdom of heaven, directors cut, not the movie theatre version which is basically a different film and no where near as good. Be warnedit's about 3 hours but great sunday afternoon viewing.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0320661/board/thread/244757457

King arthur, is another film I have watched recently and enjoyed, again directors cut.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0349683/

American gangster

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0765429/


----------



## monkeybiker

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I cant put my finger on it, but it just lacked something, they could of done so much more with it, i know it was based on a true story, and maybe i am hard to please, but i would only give it 6/10


 Pretty sure it wasn't.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Heavyassweights said:


> dirty grandpa
> 
> if you dont find it funny then your probably dead


 Just watched it and was funny as ****


----------



## Heavyassweights

the witch = pish

I think


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

monkeybiker said:


> Pretty sure it wasn't.


 Pretty sure it was


----------



## monkeybiker

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Pretty sure it was


 I think I got muddled up what you meant. Thought you were talking about breaking bad.


----------



## Yes

Weekend (2011) is good.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Legend...

it was ok.... :thumbup1:


----------



## benno_2010

We are monster

Ok to pass the time - seen worse


----------



## landerson

Dirty grandpa was funny


----------



## Gary29

Just watched bridge of spies, was pretty good, started off well then it went a bit slow, and the usual US propaganda bollocks, a generous 7/10


----------



## Major Eyeswater

We watched The Martian over the weekend. Very good film, especially for a science geek like me.

Though I was halfway through the film before I realised it wasn't Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## bjaminny

Not a film but I've just finished a cracking documentary on Netflix called "Team Foxcatcher". Based on the murder of US wrestler Dave Schultz. The film "Foxcatcher" came out (thinks for a minute.....) last year sometime (?) but was criticised by Daves brother, Mark, (who was an Olympic Gold wrestling champion and beat Gary 'Big Daddy' Goodridge at UFC9) for being inaccurate.

This documentary is more accurate as it has interviews with other wrestlers who were part of Team Foxcatcher and footage from the time. Definitely well worth a watch if you have Netflix.


----------



## DLTBB

Is 10 Cloverfield Lane good?


----------



## barsnack

DLTBB said:


> Is 10 Cloverfield Lane good?


 not bad, up until the ending when the two leads die


----------



## DLTBB

barsnack said:


> not bad, up until the ending when the two leads die


 ^_^ Pointless watching it now isn't it lad.


----------



## JohhnyC

DLTBB said:


> Is 10 Cloverfield Lane good?


 Just watched it yesterday. Won't give anything away but if you looking for monsters smashing the place up, look again.

It's more of a gritty drama than anything.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

DLTBB said:


> Is 10 Cloverfield Lane good?


 It is ok, but the ending is total bollox


----------



## big shrek

I watched in the heart of the sea yesterday...........Meh........was ok


----------



## Abc987

Watched deadpool yesterday. What a load of s**t. Although i watched the whole film :confused1:


----------



## Jordan08

Blood diamond


----------



## a.notherguy

avengers civil war. brilliant. just brilliant.


----------



## richardrahl

Finally got around to watching Theory of Everything on Friday. Enjoyed that. Astounding acting from Redmayne, no wonder he cleaned up.

When his nurse was showing him the Penthouse mag and said "What else?" and he gave her that cheeky grin, I was killing for him to type in "Dem tiddies!" though. :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

the boss - give it a miss

midnight special - not bad


----------



## Abc987

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Blood diamond


 Very good film


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Abc987 said:


> Watched deadpool yesterday. What a load of s**t. Although i watched the whole film :confused1:


 Haha i agree, was looking forward to it as well


----------



## Gary29

Watched Eddie The Eagle film, thought it was gonna be total s**t, actually wanted to dislike it before I'd even begun watching it, but it was a pretty decent watch, plenty of worse films out there, if you liked cool runnings you'll love this. 7/10


----------



## ausmaz

Captain america: civil war 9/10.....marvel can do no wrong!

The voices: ryan reynolds is a serial killer who's pets talk him into/out of it....6/10. Billed as a dark 'comedy'....not really funny, but plenty dark....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

big shrek said:


> I watched in the heart of the sea yesterday...........Meh........was ok


 Was just going to download this, and watch it to night, dont think i will bother now


----------



## big shrek

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Was just going to download this, and watch it to night, dont think i will bother now


 Don't let me put you off bro, it's worth watching I just think it could have been alot better that's all


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

big shrek said:


> Don't let me put you off bro, it's worth watching I just think it could have been alot better that's all


 I might save it for another night, i feel like an action movie tonight, guns, bombs, sexy women etc lol


----------



## landerson

How to be single is funny


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

landerson said:


> How to be single is funny


 Guns, bombs, sexy women?


----------



## dt36

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Guns, bombs, sexy women?


 Debbie Does Damascus...


----------



## bjaminny

barsnack said:


> not bad, up until the ending when the two leads die


 Lol. Fcuk sake, I was just about to watch it.


----------



## barsnack

bjaminny said:


> Lol. Fcuk sake, I was just about to watch it.


 lol im only messing...not seen it


----------



## bjaminny

barsnack said:


> lol im only messing...not seen it


 Hah, I guessed you might be mate. it's the one with John Goodman in isn't it? He was class in 'Trumbo'. Funny as fcuk. I'll be watching at the weekend as the missus is away.


----------



## Growing Lad

Triple 9. Meh. Was expecting a great film but it's very average


----------



## big shrek

Off to see the jungle book tonight with her indoors.........I'm more looking forward to the industrial size cup of Pepsi and the cheesey nachos/popcorn I get to eat


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Might give this ago tonight


----------



## Ares

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi - surprisingly very good for a Michael Bay flick! Bit of proper cringe/unnecessary dialogue here and there, but overlooking that.. solid!

About to watch AVP, not seen it for ten years or so


----------



## Prince Adam

All this mayhem

Documentary on Netflix.

Very good!


----------



## DLTBB

10 Cloverfield Lane - It was decent but had a strange ending.


----------



## MjSingh92

X-Men is sick


----------



## Heavyassweights

peaky blinders series

you will be erect


----------



## 39005

the brothers grimsby , although its had some mediocre reviews i thought it was great - theres a scene with an elephant that is hilarious


----------



## Prince Adam

aqualung said:


> the brothers grimsby , although its had some mediocre reviews i thought it was great - theres a scene with an elephant that is hilarious


 Haha yes that scene was great!


----------



## Heavyassweights

aqualung said:


> the brothers grimsby , although its had some mediocre reviews i thought it was great - theres a scene with an elephant that is hilarious


 it was proper shite mate


----------



## Jakemaguire

The hateful 8 was brilliant


----------



## Heavyassweights

the do over

worth a watch

dope

worth a watch


----------



## Barcos98

If you want action and comedy - Grimsby


----------



## Heavyassweights

Barcos98 said:


> If you want action and comedy and are 18, virgin and part of the dead hand gang - Grimsby


----------



## Frost_uk

Deadpool - amazing film, Ryan Reynolds was perfect for the character

Pain and Gain - weird ass film but funny also, apparently based on a true story of Daniel Lugo


----------



## monkeybiker

Frost_uk said:


> Deadpool - amazing film, Ryan Reynolds was perfect for the character
> 
> Pain and Gain - weird ass film but funny also, apparently based on a true story of Daniel Lugo


 I liked them too. Deadpool was very funny. Pain and gain I thought was good too. A lot of people don't like it but it fit my sense of humour.

Why does this forum use an american spell check?


----------



## simonboyle

monkeybiker said:


> I liked them too. Deadpool was very funny. Pain and gain I thought was good too. A lot of people don't like it but it fit my sense of humour.
> 
> Why does this forum use an american spell check?


 It'll be the settings on your browser.


----------



## DLTBB

Oh I also watched Bad Neighbours on Netflix for the first time the other day, it's an old one but was funny as f**k.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Watched the following films recently after having some free time.

Self/less...would rate it 8/10

In time... Justin timberlake played a solid role 7/10

DOPE... Turned out to be a good watch 8/10

Deadpool, 9/10 only downside is that I watched a crap copy online and was crap quality

Madmax, 5/10 I didn't really understand this film at times, didn't have a clue what was going on.

Bumping thread for any new films or good recent watches.


----------



## monkeybiker

simonboyle said:


> It'll be the settings on your browser.


 Oh right, so it's my fault then is it!!! :angry:

I'll leave it, can't be arsed to fiddle about with settings.


----------



## Omen669

Trust- Nick Cage

Recognition- Emma Watson

and Deadpool AGAIN.


----------



## latblaster

Colonia is ok to watch, it's about a Cult/Detention in Chile, during Pinochet's time.

That's the same guy that dear Maggie had an association with.


----------



## sammclean23

Me before you :'(

quality film but very emotional....had to hold it together 

And 'The nice Guys' - spot on!!


----------



## Will2309

Watched 13 hours last night.

Based in a true story

Well worth a watch 9/10


----------



## H5TON

Will2309 said:


> Watched 13 hours last night.
> 
> Based in a true story
> 
> Well worth a watch 9/10


 Trying to find a good version of that online...

I watched Eye in the sky yesterday, good movie.


----------



## Will2309

H5TON said:


> Trying to find a good version of that online...
> 
> I watched Eye in the sky yesterday, good movie.


 I watch films on putlocker.is

Looking forward to watching that as well. Trailer looked good.


----------



## Ares

Watched London has Fallen last night. Utterly retarded plot, equally bad dialogue, action was decent though.

Then caught up with the new Star Wars, thought it was quality!

10 Cloverfield Lane last week, thought it was excellent.


----------



## spaglemon

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot was very good


----------



## PaulB

Jakemaguire said:


> The hateful 8 was brilliant


 Erm..no, it was a pile of sh1te. IMO of course


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ares said:


> Watched London has Fallen last night. Utterly retarded plot, equally bad dialogue, action was decent though.
> 
> Then caught up with the new Star Wars, thought it was quality!
> 
> 10 Cloverfield Lane last week, thought it was excellent.


 There is a scene in London has fallen, where they are being chased on the edge of a wooded area, by about 15 guys on moto cross bikes, next shot they are in a street WTF, to be honest it was sh1te from start to finish.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ares said:


> Watched London has Fallen last night. Utterly retarded plot, equally bad dialogue, action was decent though.
> 
> Then caught up with the new Star Wars, thought it was quality!
> 
> 10 Cloverfield Lane last week, thought it was excellent.


 10 cloverfield lane was really good, apart from a bollox ending.


----------



## Shadow

Deadpool was awesome but I've been watching the Killl BIll and Blade films lately...Still love them.


----------



## Muckshifter

Warcraft, better than expected 7/10

Jungle book (2016) again not bad 7/10

Captain Philips outstanding, Tom Hanks plays a blinder again 9/10


----------



## Prince Adam

Foxcatcher, would highly recommend.


----------



## scallo

Prisoners ,one of the best films I've seen in a while


----------



## 31205

Frost_uk said:


> Deadpool - amazing film, Ryan Reynolds was perfect for the character
> 
> Pain and Gain - weird ass film but funny also, apparently based on a true story of Daniel Lugo


 Pain and gain is brilliant.


----------



## Irish Beast

Probably been mentioned already but Cinderlla Man, Warrior and Drive are all absolutely immense


----------



## barsnack

fil called 'The Invitation', it's on Netflix...About 12 friends who gather at a house on the Hollywood Hills....Very slow burner, were it seems it's just another group of friends, it begins to unravel it's actually a Cult meeting....The last 15minutes are fantastic.....and killer twist...Excellent film, highly recommend

I Saw the Devil - its a Korean I think film, about a serial killer and the cop who wreaks revenge on him...absolutely fantastic...incredibly graphic


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

barsnack said:


> fil called 'The Invitation', it's on Netflix...About 12 friends who gather at a house on the Hollywood Hills....Very slow burner, were it seems it's just another group of friends, it begins to unravel it's actually a Cult meeting....The last 15minutes are fantastic.....and killer twist...Excellent film, highly recommend
> 
> I Saw the Devil - its a Korean I think film, about a serial killer and the cop who wreaks revenge on him...absolutely fantastic...incredibly graphic


 I watched the Invitation a couple of months ago, weird film, stayed with as i thought there would of been loads of Rumpy Pumpy in it, not a bad little film though


----------



## bossdog

Watched John wick the other day as a few on here said it was good  omg what a load of shi1t from keanu acting to the over the top story line a total pile of dogs dung,

would probably have thought it was epic if I was 13


----------



## Muckshifter

Kill command, pretty good for a film that cost 1 million to make. Solid 7/10


----------



## Mergal

the martian 9/10

better than interstella which i wasnt expecting and funny too


----------



## Gavinmcl

13 hours of benghazi

us compound of cia workers gets attacked in Libya and a small team of mercenaries have to safe guard it from hundreds of attackers, true story aswel , ignore first 5 minutes whole film completely changes and gets good


----------



## Muckshifter

Gavinmcl said:


> 13 hours of benghazi
> 
> us compound of cia workers gets attacked in Libya and a small team of mercenaries have to safe guard it from hundreds of attackers, true story aswel , ignore first 5 minutes whole film completely changes and gets good


 Right good film, deco worth a watch


----------



## benji666

filth, by the same chap who made trainspotting.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1450321/


----------



## Pablos888

Gavinmcl said:


> 13 hours of benghazi
> 
> us compound of cia workers gets attacked in Libya and a small team of mercenaries have to safe guard it from hundreds of attackers, true story aswel , ignore first 5 minutes whole film completely changes and gets good


 Good film. Eye in the Sky also worth watching.


----------



## Ares

There's quite a drought at the moment!

Checked out one called Green Room recently though, it's a horror/thriller and pretty fu**ing good IMO!






Think this was probably Anton Yelchin's final film before he died, bit gutted he's passed.

Watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall tonight, always a safe bet


----------



## toecutter

The Rack Pack

Entertaining, funny and poignant film about Alex Higgins and Steve Davis during the boom years of Snooker. Amidst all these superhero and franchise cash-ins, I haven't seen a good film in ages but enjoyed watching this.


----------



## Wheyman

seandog69 said:


> just finished watching it and loved it and been binging die antwoord since i got drunk on fri, fok julle naaiers
> 
> love bloomkamps films and hope he gets round to district 9 sequel asap


 Die Antwoord are Lekker


----------



## Gary29

benji666 said:


> filth, by the same chap who made trainspotting.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1450321/


 Watched Filth the other day, loved it, cheers for the recommendation.


----------



## Muckshifter

Independence day resurgence, don't bother complete turd of a film.


----------



## Stephen9069

watched the nice guys last week it was a goo laugh


----------



## boutye911

Stephen9069 said:


> watched the nice guys last week it was a goo laugh


 Just about to watch it mate.


----------



## swole troll

Ares said:


> There's quite a drought at the moment!
> 
> Checked out one called Green Room recently though, it's a horror/thriller and pretty fu**ing good IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think this was probably Anton Yelchin's final film before he died, bit gutted he's passed.
> 
> Watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall tonight, always a safe bet


 this ^^^ to both the drought and green room being a brutal but v good movie

i watched no escape recently with owen wilson, low expectations as i cant stand the bloke but actually a really good thriller, if i had to describe it in two words..... in tents!






defo worth watch


----------



## Denied

bossdog said:


> Watched John wick the other day as a few on here said it was good [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_ohmy.png&key=d1112bb16bd93c6701f98a233e98399309bc30c45b7e9413bee5af5cfd885861[/IMG] omg what a load of shi1t from keanu acting to the over the top story line a total pile of dogs dung,
> 
> would probably have thought it was epic if I was 13


 I'm with you on this one, just a 90 minute long fight scene.

Watched another recent one by him. Meant to be a horror about two young girls who torment him for a weekend. Absolutely pants as well.


----------



## TITO

Good people- James Franco and Kate Hudson

good little crime thriller, imdb gave average reviews but I watched it anyway on Netflix and really enjoyed


----------



## Denied

Just watched the purge anarchy on netflix. Very gripping film, thought it might be a bit to grim and violent of the misses but both glued to it.

didn't realise is was a sequel, so might have to try that at some point.


----------



## Abc987

watched me before you the other night. birds film but if you dont mind them (which i dont) its pretty good. emotional, mrs was in tears but makes you think how short life really is

watched the nice guys last night. some of you said this was good. proper wank imo didnt even get to the end


----------



## Will2309

Guess nobody it watching films in this heat.

But I watched suicide squad last night. I would say 7/10. I thought and hoped it would be better going by the trailers.

Margot Robbie plays Harley Quinn very good, as does will smith as dead shot.

Just about to watch one of Arnies best films.

Anyone care to have a guess??????


----------



## latblaster

River 2016

Set in Thailand & Laos.

It's ok.


----------



## Plate

Bignath4607 said:


> Jason Bourne great film I love that sorta thing


 Olympus has fallen and London has fallen good films, constant action and killing by one man


----------



## monkeybiker

Seen batman vs superman and quite liked it. It's had bad review but I thinks it's probably a bit of a marmite type film. I would say ignore the reviews and watch it and make up your own mind.


----------



## MjSingh92

anyone seen suicide squad?


----------



## Gary29

Will2309 said:


> Guess nobody it watching films in this heat.
> 
> But I watched suicide squad last night. I would say 7/10. I thought and hoped it would be better going by the trailers.
> 
> Margot Robbie plays Harley Quinn very good, as does will smith as dead shot.
> 
> *Just about to watch one of Arnies best films. *
> 
> *Anyone care to have a guess?????? *


 Jingle all the way?? Srs

I watched Demolition the other night, really enjoyed it, different to the usual stuff out there, strong 8/10


----------



## Will2309

Gary29 said:


> Jingle all the way?? Srs
> 
> I watched Demolition the other night, really enjoyed it, different to the usual stuff out there, strong 8/10


 Predator.


----------



## Frost_uk

Not a film but just finished watching Netflix Last Chance U, about American Football season for East Mississippi Community College, was damn good watched the whole series in 2 days lol

I got All or Nothing Season with the Arizona Cardinals to watch also yet which was suggested to me


----------



## Ares

Watched Star Trek Beyond last night

It was pretty solid, but I didn't enjoy it as much as the previous two, wasn't as funny. The bad guys looked silly IMO, I've had poos that looked more menacing :lol: Idris Elba's performance felt very.. forced? Think this might be the first time I've ever disliked a character of his, he bugged me throughout. First half of the film really dragged, although we got to see deeper character development between Bones and Spock which was pretty cool. Effects-wise it was superb.


----------



## Andy Dee

Hesher.

I think this literally is the most dark and funny insane film i have ever seen


----------



## Prince Adam

Everest. Just finished the book, raw.


----------



## jaysz

snatch!


----------



## Ares

Gary29 said:


> I watched Demolition the other night, really enjoyed it, different to the usual stuff out there, strong 8/10


 x2 for Demolition, absolutely loved it!

Gave Conjuring 2 a go last night as I thought the first was brilliant - turned out to be s**t. A lot of poor acting, no idea how it has nearly an 8 on imdb!


----------



## latblaster

A Bride For Rip Van Winkle - Japanese movies 3 hours long. Its very good. The wife/gf will love it.


----------



## latblaster

Equals 2016.

Good movie.


----------



## latblaster

National Treasure - TV series with Robbie Coltrane.

Excellent.


----------



## latblaster

Capsule - watched 10 mins. Rubbish.


----------



## irlkev

Went to see The girl with all the gifts in the cinema last night. I loved it, the Mrs hated it. If you liked 28 days later this is even better. Clever storyline as well.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat

Solaris 1972

was great


----------



## Omen669

Eye in the Sky


----------



## Omen669

MissMartinez said:


> Jason Bourne, great film.
> 
> Nerve - watchable
> 
> Sausage party was a big let down. Would wait till it airs on tv/10.


 Wasn't a massive fan of the new Bourne. Think I expected too much. Still a decent film but not a good Bourne film.


----------



## Frost_uk

Kill Zone 2 is good - recommend if you like story and martial arts


----------



## Omen669

MissMartinez said:


> We'll agree to disagree


 Most new films are crap anyway. 70's-80's is where it's at :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Batman v superman - 7/10, really great final hour but very slow to start

Jason Bourne - 7/10 - not as good as the first few with Damon but still really enjoyed it

Zootropilis - 10/10 must watch bros


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frost_uk said:


> Kill Zone 2 is good - recommend if you like story and martial arts


 I'll give this watch, enjoyed the Ong Bak films


----------



## Quackerz

Korean film called Breathless. Watch it.


----------



## RobPianaLad

Good thriller that keeps you guessing big time! - The Loft


----------



## RobPianaLad

MjSingh92 said:


> anyone seen suicide squad?


 let down, far too PG, and joke is in it for 5 mins max.


----------



## bossdog

Swiss army man

one word BIZZARE


----------



## Gavinmcl

I've mentioned it before in this thread but 13hours in benghazi is a good film, acting isn't the best but it's pretty gripping

Michael bay directing and another story however true about cia in another country spying on the black market for weapons , the compound gets attacked and with it being off radar operation no assistance

I also watched the new turtles film and was surprised how much had been spent on it, sub film but reminded me of my youth and my boys loved it

also watched gremlins and gremlins two which I loved when I was wee, excellent film and for being 30 years old graphics spot on


----------



## latblaster

Quackerz said:


> Korean film called Breathless. Watch it.


 Hmmm...watched this earlier today. Bit violent, but good story.

Been trying to get "Aftermath/Poklosie", it's a Polish movie that looks very good.

If you can find it, let me know please.


----------



## Smitch

Magnificent 7 was good, few funny bits and loads of action.

Mrs Peregrines Home For Peculiar Children was really good too, saw that on Friday with the missus and it's typical Tim Burton.


----------



## Smitch

That new Russian superhero film Guardians looks fvcking awesome, like a Russian Avengers!


----------



## swole troll

Open grave

Main actor pretty awful but killed an hour and a half and I was entertained

Bugger all out atm


----------



## Quackerz

latblaster said:


> Hmmm...watched this earlier today. Bit violent, but good story.
> 
> Been trying to get "Aftermath/Poklosie", it's a Polish movie that looks very good.
> 
> If you can find it, let me know please.[IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=c96027e9a750d730383b575ea184ab14d7942bef3a56ebad89c87c2f8f6b663f[/IMG]


 Was a bit violent, but I was the same, really liked the story.

Ill ask the mrs where I can watch Poklose lol


----------



## benji666

American Gangster

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0765429/

Not usually a fan of modern gangster films, british ones especially. Too many copies of lock stock. Seems the yanks can still make a decent one. Denzel Washington is the main man in it.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Bridget Jones Baby

Bad Moms

Sorry fellas, I think I got estro issues.

Why, just the other day I told my wife that I love her.

Need to up the Proviron, Aromasin and Caber immediately!


----------



## wylde99

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows part 2.

8/10

Had neither Read nor Seen any of the Harry Potters, me and the Girlfriend watched all 7 In just under 2 Weeks, very good Indeed.


----------



## monkeybiker

Captain america civil war. Not bad but not as good as Avengers. Bit long at 2.5hrs.


----------



## Ares

Swiss Army Man

Absolutely brilliant! Beautifully shot, very unique and thought-provoking IMO!


----------



## big shrek

I've just watched the new ghost busters film...............meh


----------



## ausmaz

Its been out a while, but just saw 'the nice guys' with russell crowe and ryan gosling....really liked it, done by the lethal weapon writer shane black...funny, entertaining and the best thing ive seen rusty crowe in, in ages....8/10


----------



## Gary29

andysutils said:


> Hesher.
> 
> I think this literally is the most dark and funny insane film i have ever seen


 Thanks for this, watched this over the weekend, one of the best films I've seen this year, crazy but loved it!


----------



## MBR

Green Room. Pretty brutal and uncomfortable watching but pretty good.


----------



## monkeybiker

big shrek said:


> I've just watched the new ghost busters film...............meh


 I have no interest what so ever in watching that movie.


----------



## Ares

Watched the new Independence Day last night. As much as I wanted to hate it.. it was actually quite good. Super-gay teen angst/Highschool Musical vibe throughout which I really didn't like, and a lot of the dialogue was corny as f*ck/unecessary.. the action was class though. Little/no practical effects, but the CGI looked very good. Ending was a bit abrupt and rushed.. wouldn't win any awards, but it's a fun movie.


----------



## wylde99

X men Appocolypse 7/10.

Good Action


----------



## DLTBB

I watched The Girl on the Train last weekend, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Perry1988

Either legends tom hardy or worrior tom hardy 1 great actor


----------



## Clubber Lang

old film but watched The Equalizer for the first time the other day. I now want a corkscrew and nail gun lol.


----------



## TITO

The gunman was good

Sean penn looked ripped and hench


----------



## latblaster

Watched "Last of the Mohicans" again last night, cracking movie!


----------



## MBR

Watched Don't Breath last night. Tis a good edge of your seat kinda suspense thriller. It's worth a watch.


----------



## Mergal

black mass, true story about james ****** bulger, one of the fbi's most wanted men, really good gangster film!


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Mergal said:


> black mass, true story about james ****** bulger, one of the fbi's most wanted men, really good gangster film!


 cant wait to watch this, love a good gangster movie.


----------



## latblaster

Westworld e03 - really good!


----------



## TITO

Love that this thread has been going for 7 years!


----------



## Acidreflux

The Hurricane ...


----------



## Andy Dee

Well. I thought hesher was the most fcked up craziest film id watched from this decade. I was wrong. It's "pet"


----------



## nWo

Watched Midnight Meat Train tonight. Stars the lanky bloke from The Hangover and Vinnie Jones as a murdering psychopath, what's not to love?


----------



## naturalguy

Watched this last night, best movie I've seen all year, srs (Train to Busan):

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5700672/


----------



## Andy Dee

Seen both. Great films.make sure meat train is the uncut version


----------



## wylde99

Bridget jones Baby, Srs.

We smoked a Blunt and watched It,

Misses convinced me to watch It and It's actually very funny. 8/10.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Bad Santa 2 - 5/10 only really lol'd a few times but was decentish


----------



## Muckshifter

latblaster said:


> Watched "Last of the Mohicans" again last night, cracking movie!


 Great movie, outstanding scenery and music.


----------



## Muckshifter

Watched some old classics with the kids. Turner and hooch, Willow,. Indiana Jones and the temple of Doom. Brilliant.


----------



## bossdog

*Enjoyed war dogs well worth a watch *


----------



## bossdog

Just watched the accountant, 10 times better that that s**t John wick a few on here recommended


----------



## Total Rebuild

Watched Anthropoid on the plane last week flying back from UK. Was pretty good.


----------



## Ares

Saw Snowden last night, thought it was excellent!

Bourne - very meh, which was disappointing as the original three are some of my favourite films.

Suicide Squad - absolute dogshit. Like.. unfathomably bad. Other than Harley Quinn's bum, there is nothing I liked about this film which again.. was disappointing. I thought the trailers looked great, Leto's take on Joker looked intense but what we got was about 6 minutes of pointless dialogue, a really irritating laugh and.. purring? What the f**k was that about :lol:


----------



## big shrek

Ares said:


> Saw Snowden last night, thought it was excellent!
> 
> Bourne - very meh, which was disappointing as the original three are some of my favourite films.
> 
> Suicide Squad - absolute dogshit. Like.. unfathomably bad. Other than Harley Quinn's bum, there is nothing I liked about this film which again.. was disappointing. I thought the trailers looked great, Leto's take on Joker looked intense but what we got was about 6 minutes of pointless dialogue, a really irritating laugh and.. purring? What the f**k was that about :lol:


 I agree, suicide squad made me wanna commit suicide lol


----------



## Ares

big shrek said:


> I agree, suicide squad made me wanna commit suicide lol


 I'd love to know how much the guy that played Slipknot was paid. Punched a guard in the face, spoke.. twice maybe. Then they just killed him off :lol:

f**k I hated this film


----------



## big shrek

2017 looking good for films....

https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-tmobile-gb&source=android-browser&q=2017+films&gfe_rd=cr&ei=46hXWOaeIOiRwAKztaOgCQ


----------



## DLTBB

big shrek said:


> 2017 looking good for films....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-tmobile-gb&source=android-browser&q=2017+films&gfe_rd=cr&ei=46hXWOaeIOiRwAKztaOgCQ


 They're rinsing the super hero movies now aren't they..


----------



## big shrek

DLTBB said:


> They're rinsing the super hero movies now aren't they..


 Yeah, I'm not fussed on the whole super hero thing, the 1st avengers was awesome but the 2nd was shite.

I'm looking forward to Kong-skull island and alien-covenant


----------



## Ares

big shrek said:


> 2017 looking good for films....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-tmobile-gb&source=android-browser&q=2017+films&gfe_rd=cr&ei=46hXWOaeIOiRwAKztaOgCQ


 For sure. Common sense tells me not to get too hyped up for any of them though

Alien Covenant for example. Alien is my favourite sci fi franchise by far, but Prometheus turned out to be awful IMO, and what made it worse was that Ridley directed it! I understand he had to tell that story to get us to where we are in terms of storyline now (it was the first of 3 in this new run), but still. So much about it bugged me.

The new Kong looks dark as hell, so hoping that one is good - but they pulled this with Godzilla too which turned out to be a shitter.


----------



## big shrek

Ares said:


> For sure. Common sense tells me not to get too hyped up for any of them though
> 
> Alien Covenant for example. Alien is my favourite sci fi franchise by far, but Prometheus turned out to be awful IMO, and what made it worse was that Ridley directed it! I understand he had to tell that story to get us to where we are in terms of storyline now (it was the first of 3 in this new run), but still. So much about it bugged me.
> 
> The new Kong looks dark as hell, so hoping that one is good - but they pulled this with Godzilla too which turned out to be a shitter.


 I actually liked godzilla, quite dark like it should be unlike the 90's godzilla.

Apparently they are setting up ready for a king kong vs godzilla which I am really looking forward to as I used to watch all the old b-movies as a kid.

Yeah agree on prometheus.........utter tripe.

Looking forward to another pirates of the caribbean film aswell.


----------



## Eddias

Kong Island Looks good Sets up Kong Vs Godzilla, War of planet of the apes looks good. John Wick was good film so number 2 will be worth a watch


----------



## TinTin10

DLTBB said:


> They're rinsing the super hero movies now aren't they..


 So much so that theyre now making them fight each other e.g


----------



## Ares

big shrek said:


> I actually liked godzilla, quite dark like it should be unlike the 90's godzilla.


 There were definitely parts I enjoyed, Godzilla looked brilliant and the SFX overall were really good. The monsters he fought though (names escape me) didn't look organic enough IMO, looked like they could have been made of plastic or metal. Godzilla didn't get enough screen time either, hopefully we see more of him in the next one. Bryan Cranston being killed off fairly quickly too was a bummer!

The final battles were epic :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

titanic 2


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

big shrek said:


> I agree, suicide squad made me wanna commit suicide lol


 I only managed to watch about 10 minutes, then had to switch it off, I had been looking forward to it for months as well, total sh1te.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I only managed to watch about 10 minutes, then had to switch it off, I had been looking forward to it for months as well, total sh1te.


 Have to agree.

I saw rogue one last night and it was awesome. By far the best star wars film since the original 3.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ares said:


> Saw Snowden last night, thought it was excellent!
> 
> Bourne - very meh, which was disappointing as the original three are some of my favourite films.
> 
> Suicide Squad - absolute dogshit. Like.. unfathomably bad. Other than Harley Quinn's bum, there is nothing I liked about this film which again.. was disappointing. I thought the trailers looked great, Leto's take on Joker looked intense but what we got was about 6 minutes of pointless dialogue, a really irritating laugh and.. purring? What the f**k was that about :lol:


 Switched Bourne off after about 10 minutes, same as I did with suicide squad, Not started Snowden yet.


----------



## GameofThrones

Star Wars Rogue One. The end scene with Darth Vader FUAAARKK Man went in!


----------



## big shrek

GameofThrones said:


> Star Wars Rogue One. The end scene with Darth Vader FUAAARKK Man went in!


 Sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## united

andysutils said:


> Well. I thought hesher was the most fcked up craziest film id watched from this decade. I was wrong. It's "pet"


 I watched pet this morning, didn't think much of it, and thought it was totally predictable


----------



## wylde99

Watched Nativity last night with Martin Freeman, my new favourite Christmas Movie behind Die Hard, Home Alone, Home Alone 2 and The Santa Clause.


----------



## Dieseldave

Saw rain man for the first time and really liked it. Uh oh... lol

All the superhero movies these days are shite imo. I watched an Audrey Hepburn black and white film the other day and enjoyed it more than 90% of the new films I've seen in the past 5 years.

They have all the cgi etc these days but can't seem to write decent dialogue


----------



## bossdog

wylde99 said:


> Watched Nativity last night with Martin Freeman, my new favourite Christmas Movie behind Die Hard, Home Alone, Home Alone 2 and The Santa Clause.


 A Christmas story for all time best Christmas film for me force kids to watch it every year lol


----------



## Andy Dee

united said:


> I watched pet this morning, didn't think much of it, and thought it was totally predictable


 Watch hesher  Not predictable. Is has the cast from house of a 1000 corpses init which is just worth watching for that


----------



## united

andysutils said:


> Watch hesher  Not predictable. Is has the cast from house of a 1000 corpses init which is just worth watching for that


 Will give it a go


----------



## Ares

What do you think of this, chaps..






Not a lot to go on, but I suppose it was only a matter of time before this happened


----------



## Growing Lad

united said:


> I watched pet this morning, didn't think much of it, and thought it was totally predictable


 Same, utter shite film


----------



## dtmiscool

Saw rogue one a couple of days ago, Darth Vader... phwoar

good film.


----------



## GameofThrones

dtmiscool said:


> Saw rogue one a couple of days ago, Darth Vader... phwoar
> 
> good film.


 Imo the end scene with him should have lasted longer, that way all the Star Wars nerds would've been able to wank longer.


----------



## dtmiscool

GameofThrones said:


> Imo the end scene with him should have lasted longer, that way all the Star Wars nerds would've been able to wank longer.


 I agree completely. I waited the entire film to see him and only got a 30-45 second glimpse. Totally worth the wait though.


----------



## Muckshifter

Spectral 7/10 believe Netflix bought it, well worth a watch.


----------



## Ares

@big shrek

Did you see this mate? Dropped on Xmas day






Ridley's going back to the 18 rating apparently (taking this with a massive pinch of salt tbh)

My faith is a little restored from some of the footage though :thumbup1:


----------



## big shrek

Ares said:


> @big shrek
> 
> Did you see this mate? Dropped on Xmas day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridley's going back to the 18 rating apparently (taking this with a massive pinch of salt tbh)
> 
> My faith is a little restored from some of the footage though :thumbup1:


 lets be honest here..............anything can be better than prometheus

cheers for link buddy


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat




----------



## Goranchero

This was on TV Christmas afternoon, quite good:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyeux_Noël


----------



## TITO

The Accountant

best film I've seen in a while


----------



## Prince Adam

TITO said:


> The Accountant
> 
> best film I've seen in a while


 I concur


----------



## Ares

TITO said:


> The Accountant
> 
> best film I've seen in a while





Prince Adam said:


> I concur


 Just finished it, fantastic!

I love it when a film with a seemingly daft plot on paper actually turns out that way

never seen anyone get murked with a flashbang before either


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat

conte d ete


----------



## Muckshifter

Mars attack, forgot how funny and fcuking good it is.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

The Mechanic 2, hoped it would be better but was entertaining enough for your typical Statham film but would prefer he made another Crank :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter

Watched half nelson on Netflix the other day decent film. Also kajaki which was not bad.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Recently watched Sully. Not usually my kind of movie but it's one of the better ones I've seen recently.


----------



## TinTin10

Ross1991 said:


> Recently watched Sully. Not usually my kind of movie but it's one of the better ones I've seen recently.


 s**t one when you find out the whole thing about the aviation authority trying to fit him up is bollocks though.


----------



## Disclosure

*The Prestige*

This is a must see! Great film


----------



## monkeybiker

Actually not too bad.


----------



## bossdog

monkeybiker said:


> Actually not too bad.


 Fock me talk about not moving much from the original script


----------



## monkeybiker

bossdog said:


> Fock me talk about not moving much from the original script


 You don't watch it for the story 

Just a fighting movie, bit of entertainment.


----------



## Will2309

Watched brotherhood yesterday. Noel Clarke 3rd film about growing up around London gangs.

Good watch.


----------



## richardrahl

Chick-flicked it with the Mrs yesterday afternoon and watched Sisters. It's from 2015, won't blow your mind or make you have to think, but it made us chuckle so I'd recommend it.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat




----------



## big shrek

Sat and watched uss indianapolis today, cages new film. Was ok, some dodgy cgi in places but enjoyed it.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat




----------



## iSnatchUrSquat




----------



## DappaDonDave

Keeping up with the joneses.

Pretty funny!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Also, a must watch is sully.


----------



## TinTin10

DappaDonDave said:


> Also, a must watch is sully.


 Did you not find it shitty the way they made out the Aviation Authority were trying to stitch him up when IRL they werent?

Id be raging if I was them


----------



## DappaDonDave

TinTin10 said:


> Did you not find it shitty the way they made out the Aviation Authority were trying to stitch him up when IRL they werent?
> 
> Id be raging if I was them


 No because as per I did f**k all research. I hope it played out like it did in the movie with him challenging the sim pilots then mic dropping as they all crashed!


----------



## TinTin10

DappaDonDave said:


> No because as per I did f**k all research. I hope it played out like it did in the movie with him challenging the sim pilots then mic dropping as they all crashed!


 Maybe I expect too much from Hollywood. Someones always got the be the bad guy. So chu can point chu fukin fangers and sey ' eh....dats de bad guy'


----------



## DappaDonDave

TinTin10 said:


> Maybe I expect too much from Hollywood. Someones always got the be the bad guy. So chu can point chu fukin fangers and sey ' eh....dats de bad guy'


 Always got to be man on dem bad man tings fam


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Any of the mandem watched Brotherhood yet?


----------



## CG88

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Any of the mandem watched Brotherhood yet?


 Watched it wit ma gyaldem the other night, decent watch fam


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

CG88 said:


> Watched it wit ma gyaldem the other night, decent watch fam


 Plenty of shanking n tings?


----------



## CG88

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Plenty of shanking n tings?


 Yeah bruv mandem goin wicked skengman in the park, wastemans gettin merked quick

Rudeboys lively fu**ing skets an ting


----------



## TinTin10

CG88 said:


> Yeah bruv mandem goin wicked skengman in the park, wastemans gettin merked quick
> 
> Rudeboys lively fu**ing skets an ting


 ALLOW ME ALLOW ME. SOME MANNA GET ROWDY ROWDY ALLOW ME ALLOW ME


----------



## CG88

TinTin10 said:


> ALLOW ME ALLOW ME. SOME MANNA GET ROWDY ROWDY ALLOW ME ALLOW ME


 U dizzy blud?


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat




----------



## iSnatchUrSquat




----------



## anotherandy

Bit of an old one but deja vu is decent. Quality Denzel film


----------



## anotherandy

Straw dogs - not bad


----------



## Muckshifter

Not a film but Emerald City is pretty decent, puts a dark spin on world of oz, will fill the fantasy void till GOT comes back on.


----------



## carlos1620

A Bronx Tale


----------



## latblaster

Queen of the south - 13 part tv series about Mexican drug cartels.

Doesn't have the normal gratuitous killing, & makes this very good to watch.


----------



## Todai

DappaDonDave said:


> Also, a must watch is sully.


 Awesome film. Watched today after I seen you say this


----------



## latblaster

The Bureau - 10 part French tv series about the secret service.

Very decent watch.


----------



## Todai

A good series. I've enjoyed the shooter on Netflix.

Would also recommend

persons of interest and white collar


----------



## DappaDonDave

todai said:


> Awesome film. Watched today after I seen you say this


 He was certainly not a sponge monkey!


----------



## Quackerz

Watched 'WALL-E' again, cracking film. Don't give a f**k what you cu**s say, Disney movies are the s**t.

Also re-watched 'A Life of PI', another good one for the records.


----------



## monkeybiker

anotherandy said:


> Bit of an old one but deja vu is decent. Quality Denzel film


 Didn't you mention this film before :huh:


----------



## CG88

Not a film but my lass has started watching a box set on Sky called The Affair, she fu**ing loves it

Pity she is now getting skitzy about whether I'm having an affair now ffs :lol:


----------



## anotherandy

monkeybiker said:


> Didn't you mention this film before :huh:


 It's the first time I saw it so... no. Why?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

CG88 said:


> Not a film but my lass has started watching a box set on Sky called The Affair, she fu**ing loves it
> 
> Pity she is now getting skitzy about whether I'm having an affair now ffs :lol:


 Maybe she's covering up her own?


----------



## Bish83

irlkev said:


> Went to see The girl with all the gifts in the cinema last night. I loved it, the Mrs hated it. If you liked 28 days later this is even better. Clever storyline as well.


 Just watched this after seeing your recommendation and you wasn't far off at all. Looks like it took a few ideas from "the last of us" though.

There were a few hiccups in the movie I noticed tho.

One being the soldier going into the shop with a rifle then not having one at all


----------



## CG88

BLUE(UK) said:


> Maybe she's covering up her own?


 :lol:


----------



## Todai

Quackerz said:


> Watched 'WALL-E' again, cracking film. Don't give a f**k what you cu**s say, Disney movies are the s**t.
> 
> Also re-watched 'A Life of PI', another good one for the records.


 Life of PI owes me 2 hours of my life back. Such a crap film you sponge monkey :lol:


----------



## Quackerz

todai said:


> Life of PI owes me 2 hours of my life back. Such a crap film you sponge monkey :lol:


 You can't use my own work against me, this is fu**ing mutiny. :lol:


----------



## Todai

Quackerz said:


> You can't use my own work against me, this is fu**ing mutiny. :lol:


 Nobody is exempt from a sponge monkey status


----------



## Quackerz

todai said:


> Nobody is exempt from a sponge monkey status


 Screw you then you funky junkie sponge monkey


----------



## 0161M

anotherandy said:


> It's the first time I saw it so... no. Why?


 Lol

Successfully trolled


----------



## anotherandy

0161M said:


> Lol
> 
> Successfully trolled


 I'm so confused....


----------



## Gary29

anotherandy said:


> I'm so confused....


 Deja vu....


----------



## anotherandy

Gary29 said:


> Deja vu....


 I'm a knob lol


----------



## MBR

Hacksaw Ridge 10/10


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Eye in the sky, better than I was expecting.


----------



## Muckshifter

MBR said:


> Hacksaw Ridge 10/10


 Totally agree, best film I've seen in the last 2 years.

Girl with all the gifts is a solid film too 7/10


----------



## MBR

Muckshifter said:


> Totally agree, best film I've seen in the last 2 years.
> 
> Girl with all the gifts is a solid film too 7/10


 I'll check out girl with all the gifts


----------



## Muckshifter

MBR said:


> I'll check out girl with all the gifts


 If you like 28days later you will like this.


----------



## swole troll

7/10 for a recent horror that kept me watching entire movie






7.5/10 for an asian twist on zombie movie giving it a fresh feel (gets bit too ott with the soppy s**t toward the end but defo worth watching)






6.5/10 cant believe this slipped through the net, never heard of it before and ended up watching it last night, solid movie but the ending's bit of a disappointment


----------



## Quackerz

anotherandy said:


> I'm so confused....


 Never heard of that film before.


----------



## monkeybiker

Saw this years ago but couldn't remember the name. Just spent 10 minutes trying to figure it out.


----------



## Dan TT

Been watching Power on netflix, half way through the second season and I think it's decent.


----------



## banjodeano

what about Lion, anyone mentioned that yet?

brilliant film, goes a little flat in the middle, but a great movie..

I also started to watch "son of Saul"....it looked great, but it was in a foreign language and there were no subtitles


----------



## Ares

+1 for Hacksaw, the gormless expression on Andrew Garfield's mush for the first half of the film really irritated me. The action choreography and tone throughout the film though was fu**ing brilliant though, really liked it.


----------



## latblaster

Arrival - fantastic movie!

Needs a bit of thought though.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Can't believe people are suggesting Hacksaw ridge - perfect WW2 film for millennial snowflakes.

Passengers was pretty good - J Law is always worth watching.


----------



## Falc76

latblaster said:


> Arrival - fantastic movie!
> 
> Needs a bit of thought though.


 Needs a bit of thought mate my head was killling by the end of watching that


----------



## thecoms

Just watched hacksaw Ridge , don't usually like war films, but this one is a bit different.


----------



## Smitch

Lego Batman was brilliant, such a funny film.

Saw The Infiltrator recently too, also very good.


----------



## 66983

Seen these in the last week.

Hacksaw Ridge - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119532/?ref_=nv_sr_1

The Girl on the train http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3631112/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Lion - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3741834/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Muckshifter

latblaster said:


> Arrival - fantastic movie!
> 
> Needs a bit of thought though.


 Like interstellar needs to be watched a couple of times, good film on first viewing.


----------



## 7own3nd

hacksaw ridge


----------



## Muckshifter

Tom Hardy's new TV show, Taboo. Absolutely brilliant, without a doubt the best actor about just now.


----------



## 0161M

latblaster said:


> Arrival - fantastic movie!
> 
> Needs a bit of thought though.


 What made it fantastic ?


----------



## latblaster

0161M said:


> What made it fantastic ?


 Many things, but in particular, the way that Louise shows Colonel Weber that successful communication is about the using the correct words.

Villeneuves direction kept the movie going in a clear way, so that it was very accessible.

Also, I thought the Aliens' method of communicating was outstanding.


----------



## Randy Watson

Anyone seen Manchester by the sea, great film slow burner missus was fu**ing blubbing all the time though(not me).

Casey Affleck performance was awesome, should get an Oscar.


----------



## Clubber Lang

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Can't believe people are suggesting* Hacksaw ridge* - perfect WW2 film for millennial snowflakes.
> 
> Passengers was pretty good - J Law is always worth watching.


 That film any good? Got a 20GB download copy of it. Bet its like a 3hr film? lol


----------



## Ares

Clubber Lang said:


> That film any good? Got a 20GB download copy of it. Bet its like a 3hr film? lol


 Not sure what our mate means by "perfect WW2 film for millennial snowflakes"

It's got some pretty savage action, the directing is brilliant, great performances across the board.. I'd def give it another watch :thumbup1:


----------



## Clubber Lang

Ares said:


> Not sure what our mate means by "perfect WW2 film for millennial snowflakes"
> 
> It's got some pretty savage action, the directing is brilliant, great performances across the board.. I'd def give it another watch :thumbup1:


 old man watched it, said the war scenes of excellent and mentioned the photography is excellent, but said the first hour is a little slow, all love and bromance yet?


----------



## Ares

Clubber Lang said:


> old man watched it, said the war scenes of excellent and mentioned the photography is excellent, but said the first hour is a little slow, all love and bromance yet?


 First hour was a bit poo (I don't really like Andrew Garfield) but they had to introduce his character, does get much much better once he'd deployed though for sure.


----------



## jake87

Not a new one but predestination was a mind f**k and even now can't quite work out who came first!

Split is a funny old film. A bit ridiculous near the end


----------



## The-Real-Deal

American Sniper


----------



## DappaDonDave

The Founder!

Inspired me to eat a Big Mac and save money to buy a franchise!


----------



## DappaDonDave

Also, Moana!


----------



## Kill Kcal

American Sniper

Lone Survivor

Hacksaw Ridge - by far the best out of all 3.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

As an old romantic I took the wife to see John Wick 2 on valentines night and it didn't disappoint. Great characters again & even more action!


----------



## 66983

Allied - last night

Arrival - tonight

Enjoyed them both (had to google the arrival meaning just to make sure I'd got it).


----------



## Muckshifter

War dogs, thouroghly enjoyed it. 7/10


----------



## united

DappaDonDave said:


> The Founder!
> 
> Inspired me to eat a Big Mac and save money to buy a franchise!


 Watched this the other day, pretty much like all the other billion dollar companies..... The idea was stolen off somebody else!

good film though


----------



## DappaDonDave

united said:


> Watched this the other day, pretty much like all the other billion dollar companies..... The idea was stolen off somebody else!
> 
> good film though


 Didn't realise that's how it all started. Only happened that way because of the lack of vision and need for control by the brothers.

The Bloke who advised he buy land, charge rent and then a commission on sales...inspired!!


----------



## united

DappaDonDave said:


> Didn't realise that's how it all started. Only happened that way because of the lack of vision and need for control by the brothers.
> 
> The Bloke who advised he buy land, charge rent and then a commission on sales...inspired!!


 Me either mate, was abit out of order setting up across the road from the brothers and not paying them their "hand shake" deal


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

latblaster said:


> Arrival - fantastic movie!
> 
> Needs a bit of thought though.


 If the aliens are that advanced that they can travel through time, why did they not bother to learn how to speak the human language, instead it took the humans months of wasted time, fcuked my head up a bit to be honest, I wanted to like it, but left me disappointed.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ares said:


> Not sure what our mate means by "perfect WW2 film for millennial snowflakes"
> 
> It's got some pretty savage action, the directing is brilliant, great performances across the board.. I'd def give it another watch :thumbup1:


 Good film, really enjoyed it, but why the fcuk did the Japs leave that cargo net up.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Ares said:


> Not sure what our mate means by "perfect WW2 film for millennial snowflakes"
> 
> It's got some pretty savage action, the directing is brilliant, great performances across the board.. I'd def give it another watch :thumbup1:


 Just meant it sort of reflects the time we live in. To be honest I gave up on it after an hour. The main character annoyed me. Basically a moaning fu**ing pussy. Either go to war and fight, or fu**ing don't.


----------



## benji666

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just meant it sort of reflects the time we live in. To be honest I gave up on it after an hour. The main character annoyed me. Basically a moaning fu**ing pussy. Either go to war and fight, or fu**ing don't.


 To be honest I don't see why he didn't just fire the rifle at the target dummy so they could tick the box in his training. They had already accepted his wish to be a combat medic and not carry a weapon in battle. I think he was rather an anal c**t he could have met them half way and avoided a court martial , but have to respect his bravery when it came down to it. They ought to do a film on SAS hero Paddy Mayne, but they won't because if they portrayed him properly that wouldn't go down well with the left wing yogurt weavers.


----------



## Ares

benji666 said:


> To be honest I don't see why he didn't just fire the rifle at the target dummy so they could tick the box in his training. They had already accepted his wish to be a combat medic and not carry a weapon in battle. I think he was rather an anal c**t he could have met them half way and avoided a court martial , but have to respect his bravery when it came down to it.


 I sort of agree, but if that's what the guy did in real life it wouldn't have made much sense to alter it for the film. The guy had principles for sure!


----------



## latblaster

Ken Hutchinson said:


> If the aliens are that advanced that they can travel through time, why did they not bother to learn how to speak the human language, instead it took the humans months of wasted time, fcuked my head up a bit to be honest, I wanted to like it, but left me disappointed.


 Harsh words Kenneth.....

Please remember that Aliens have feelings too.

:lol:


----------



## EpicSquats

Train to Busan. Korean zombie film. Very good film. Action all the way through.


----------



## Heavyassweights

EpicSquats said:


> Train to Busan. Korean zombie film. Very good film. Action all the way through.


 shall watch later, if sh1t ill find you


----------



## EpicSquats

Heavyassweights said:


> shall watch later, if sh1t *ill find you*


 That won't be hard mate, I spend most evenings in your back garden , [email protected]


----------



## Heavyassweights

EpicSquats said:


> That won't be hard mate, I spend most evenings in your back garden , [email protected]


 I see u mate, impressive weapon


----------



## Muckshifter

Hidden figures, outstanding film about 3 black women and how they contributed to the space race. One for watching with the missus, have to say ashamed of the human race the way black people were treated.

9/10.


----------



## D4V33

Watched "Hacksaw ridge" last night. Really good movie!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

latblaster said:


> Harsh words Kenneth.....
> 
> Please remember that Aliens have feelings too.
> 
> :lol:


 The ones that visit me dont, they are emotional soulless bastards.


----------



## Imdone88

Deja vu. Decent denzel movie.


----------



## 66983

Watched Passengers last night, 5/10 positively average. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1355644/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Downloaded yesterday.

Fences http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2671706/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Collateral Beauty http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4682786/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Fantastic beasts and where to find them http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3183660/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Deepwater horizon http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1860357/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Sparkey said:


> Watched Passengers last night, 5/10 positively average. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1355644/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
> 
> Downloaded yesterday.
> 
> Fences http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2671706/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> Collateral Beauty http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4682786/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> Fantastic beasts and where to find them http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3183660/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> Deepwater horizon http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1860357/?ref_=nv_sr_1


 Got to agree Passengers was a complete let down.


----------



## Gary29

Watched Hidden Figures with the Mrs last night, pretty good, interesting true story if you're into the space race and NASA, although the producers obviously took a lot of artistic licence, but still a feel good film 7/10


----------



## Abc987

Watched on the plane

magnificent 7

war dogs

the accountant

and yesterday watched Cinderella man

enjoyed all of them

Also watched the revenant on the plane which I found very slow


----------



## monkeybiker

Abc987 said:


> Watched on the plane
> 
> magnificent 7
> 
> war dogs
> 
> the accountant
> 
> and yesterday watched Cinderella man
> 
> enjoyed all of them
> 
> Also watched the revenant on the plane which I found very slow


 Where were you flying to? The moon


----------



## monkeybiker

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Got to agree Passengers was a complete let down.


 I though that too. 5/10 was a bit harsh. I would score it more as it was watchable just expected more. Story was just a bit on the simple side.


----------



## Abc987

monkeybiker said:


> Where were you flying to? The moon


 Lol, Mexico. There and back is over 20hours on the plane


----------



## monkeybiker

Abc987 said:


> Lol, Mexico. There and back is over 20hours on the plane


 Long flight then. Need a holiday to recover from the flight.


----------



## Abc987

monkeybiker said:


> Long flight then. Need a holiday to recover from the flight.


 Even longer with a 2 year old


----------



## Muckshifter

The big short, story about the housing collapse that led to the financial crisis, very good will make you think twice about investing in supposedly safe bonds.


----------



## jjab

No escape not a bad waste of an hour or so


----------



## Muckshifter

jjab said:


> No escape not a bad waste of an hour or so


 Excellent movie.


----------



## monkeybiker

Muckshifter said:


> The big short, story about the housing collapse that led to the financial crisis, very good will make you think twice about investing in supposedly safe bonds.


 Saw this last night. Crap thing is they just get away with it and the little man keeps having to pay more and more and more tax. Have a walk down the street tax next


----------



## Gary29

Watched the founder, about the McDonald's empire tonight, enjoyed it, 7/10


----------



## Ares




----------



## Muckshifter

USS Indianapolis, Men of Courage. Enjoyable, but felt it could have been better. 6/10


----------



## 66983

I watched 'Moonlight' last night and TBH I thought it was poor at best 3/10.

Not only that I had no idea the film was about 2 gay men, so half way through when they started kissing and the other was 'w4nking' him off on the beech, I just lost all interest.

I did finish the film but was totally disappointed.

Be warned, it needs to go in the same drawer as 'broke back mountain. :frown:


----------



## Disclosure

Watched Logan this weekend, really solid film


----------



## a.notherguy

Disclosure said:


> Watched Logan this weekend, really solid film


 you only went to see it cos it had x-23 in it didnt you.......


----------



## Heavyassweights

Sparkey said:


> I watched 'Moonlight' last night and TBH I thought it was poor at best 3/10.
> 
> Not only that I had no idea the film was about 2 gay men, so half way through when they started kissing and the other was 'w4nking' him off on the beech, I just lost all interest.
> 
> I did finish the film but was totally disappointed.
> 
> Be warned, it needs to go in the same drawer as 'broke back mountain. :frown:


 iv got the last twenty mins to watch, pile of sh1te tbh.

watched American Honey, worth a watch


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat

yesterdat i finished watchin Dekalog






sht was epic

much better than sex

fck this plastic films of today


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Thought Logan was one of the best comic films I've watched.


----------



## 66983

A street cat named Bob 5/10

' Based on the international best selling book. The true feel good story of how James Bowen, a busker and recovering drug addict, had his life transformed when he met a stray ginger cat'.


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat

was ok

a film full of milfs


----------



## ScottyS

John Wick and John Wick 2

excellent films


----------



## monkeybiker

ScottyS said:


> John Wick and John Wick 2
> 
> excellent films


 Seen the first one. Was OK but nothing special.


----------



## carlos1620

Surprisingly good movie!


----------



## Ares

The Human Face of Big Data - very interesting stuff! It's a few years old too, so the tech must be miles ahead by now which is as amazing as it is scary tbh!






Also gave 4 Weddings another watch, I love this film :lol:


----------



## Muckshifter

Vacation, very funny in bits, but felt it was trying to hard for the most part, can't beat Chevy chase in a lampoon movie.

OK to pass a couple of hours.


----------



## Muckshifter

Imperium OK but not very memorable 5/10

The road, one of the most dark depressing films ever, fallout fans will love it.

I'm a huge fallout fan. 8/10.

Bleed for this, pretty good 7/10


----------



## Abc987

Took my daughter to watch beauty and the beast yesterday. Gotta admit I really enjoyed it


----------



## BLUE(UK)

The young offenders.

I found it funny in parts. Could be worth watching.


----------



## Fortis

Finally got around watching rogue one(star wars) and I enjoyed it, like how it ties in with the older ones too.


----------



## GameofThrones

Sparkey said:


> Be warned, it needs to go in the same drawer as 'broke back mountain. :frown:


 So the wank bank drawer :tongue:


----------



## UK2USA

Abc987 said:


> Took my daughter to watch beauty and the beast yesterday. Gotta admit I really enjoyed it


 I took my two girls (5 and 3) to see it at Disney Springs (Formally Downtown Disney) they wore their new Belle dresses (Disney brought out a new ones just for this movie) and they had their hair done like Belle's at the Bibbidy Bobbadi Boutique they loved it!

Gotta admit I enjoyed it, Emma Watson, while cute and a good actor, just isn't Belle.


----------



## Abc987

UK2USA said:


> I took my two girls (5 and 3) to see it at Disney Springs (Formally Downtown Disney) they wore their new Belle dresses (Disney brought out a new ones just for this movie) and they had their hair done like Belle's at the Bibbidy Bobbadi Boutique they loved it!
> 
> Gotta admit I enjoyed it, Emma Watson, while cute and a good actor, just isn't Belle.


 Yeah agree there was something not quite right with her although couldn't put my finger on it, still a great Disney movie though

wow bet they loved that. We went Florida last year and went downtown Disney 2 of the nights we were there for dinner. The last night my daughter went to that bibbidy bobbadi boutique and got a make over, dress,hair make up etc then had a photo shoot. Absolutely loved it!


----------



## MickeyE

Watched War Dogs the other day. Pretty entertaining and funny, made more interesting knowing is based on a true story.


----------



## JohhnyC

Manchester by the sea

Confessions of a dangerous mind

I, Daniel Blake

all 7.5/ 10 in my view


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

Watched a good few films over the past few weeks

Get out- 5/10 Didnt rate it tbh, lots of suspense midway through the film but thats it

The great wall- 9/10. Would have been 10 but watched online with non English subtitles

Elysuim 3/10 lost interest half way through

iBoy- 8.5/10 Good film

Edge of tomorrow- 8.5/10, took a while to get into but great film

Split- 4/10 over rated

arrival 4/10 pretty boring

fist fight- 6/10 Funny at times

bye bye man- 5/10. Horror films seem the same these days

Bump for more films to be added


----------



## wylde99

Just Friends 7/10, funny with the misses while Stoned.


----------



## 66983

Collateral beauty 8/10 - really enjoyed this and the acting is top notch.

Retreating from life after a tragedy, a man questions the universe by writing to Love, Time and Death. Receiving unexpected answers, he begins to see how these things interlock and how even loss can reveal moments of meaning and beauty.


----------



## Smitch

Saw Ghost In The Shell yesterday, what a film that was.

Great story and visually stunning.


----------



## JohhnyC

Sparkey said:


> Collateral beauty 8/10 - really enjoyed this and the acting is top notch.
> 
> Retreating from life after a tragedy, a man questions the universe by writing to Love, Time and Death. Receiving unexpected answers, he begins to see how these things interlock and how even loss can reveal moments of meaning and beauty.
> 
> View attachment 140741


 He really has matured as an actor,

Does these shitty independence day type movies every now and then but has great movies too


----------



## 66983

The Great Wall 5/10 - Bit too much CGI for me and a weak story.

European mercenaries searching for black powder become embroiled in the defense of the Great Wall of China against a horde of monstrous creatures.


----------



## 66983

Split 6.5/10

Three girls are kidnapped by a man with a diagnosed 23 distinct personalities, they must try to escape before the apparent emergence of a frightful new 24th.


----------



## 39005

another vote for ghost in the shell, great special effects


----------



## AestheticManlet

Yuri Boyka 3/10. I liked the undisputed movies but this was pretty terrible.

Logan was a decent watch.


----------



## swole troll

Kid cannabis

Sounds a crock of s**t but even as someone that hasn't touched green in 7 years I was engrossed from start to fin

Closely based on a true story

(Serious movie, not daft stoner comedy)


----------



## Clubber Lang

no a film but been watching the series Vikings back to back, very good! Just finished Series 4 vol.1, and d/loaded the next 10 eps. Watching 1 a night. Ragnar is proper! lol


----------



## AestheticManlet

Clubber Lang said:


> no a film but been watching the series Vikings back to back, very good! Just finished Series 4 vol.1, and d/loaded the next 10 eps. Watching 1 a night. Ragnar is proper! lol


 I've watched them all apart from the latest season. I assume it's out now I'll have to get back to it soon.

Ragnar fvcked up leaving lagertha for aslaug, she was fit asf.


----------



## monkeybiker

Logan. Very, very good.

Had a terminator scene in it that was awesome.


----------



## JohhnyC

JCVD 7.5/10

Best Jean Claude Van Damme movie of all. All in French, artistic style. Well worth a watch. This is him as an actor not as an action hero

Wish 8 / 10

Excellent Korean Movie, about a little girl who gets raped and the aftermath. No gruesome scenes at all, its a drama. Thank god, I don't need to see sh#t like that. Excellently directed and shows how to handle a true story in a movie without resorting to theatrics

Hard to watch though

Lion 7.5/10

Excellent, again the acting and direction make it thoroughly watchable

The Road within 7/10

Dev Patel again, some parts are hilarious. He's a fine actor


----------



## Heavyassweights

train to Busan

watch it


----------



## JohhnyC

Heavyassweights said:


> train to Busan
> 
> watch it


 Good movie, I enjoy Korea movies.


----------



## Smitch

The Hatton Garden job, worth a watch, just a bit of a London crime caper film.

It's opposite my office too so i know the area well.


----------



## jake87

Aliens covenant: pretty good but thought prometheus had a better storyline with the engineers


----------



## AestheticManlet

A dogs purpose was decent. Quality streams on kodi saved a trip to the cinema for the lass to see it :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5710514/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2479384/

Both top notch films, slow starters but go from 1 - 100 in a second and get REALLY good.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ross1991 said:


> A dogs purpose was decent. Quality streams on kodi saved a trip to the cinema for the lass to see it :thumb


 oh god i cant


----------



## Gary29

Lifesizepenguin said:


> oh god i cant


 I would cry like a baby throughout most probably


----------



## AestheticManlet

Lifesizepenguin said:


> oh god i cant


 Haha why not


----------



## AestheticManlet

Gary29 said:


> I would cry like a baby throughout most probably


 Up the ai mate!

to be fair it wasn't that sad a few scenes yeah but it wasn't like Marley and me haha


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Ross1991 said:


> Up the ai mate!


 Even if my e2 is crushed im still a pussy :lol:



Ross1991 said:


> it wasn't that sad *a few scenes yeah*


 me 20 mins in:


----------



## swole troll

"get out"

decent movie, ends a bit abruptly when the end starts if that makes sense

dont watch more than a third of the trailer otherwise youll spoil the movie

"landmine goes click"

not bad, good if youve got nothing else to watch but not top reccomendation


----------



## AestheticManlet

Don't f**k in the woods - terrible movie and there was only one decent lass with some nice tits.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Knock knock - Keanu reeves is in it actually a pretty good movie makes you think twice about letting a few random fit lasses into your home at night while the lass is away :lol:


----------



## Ares

Get Out - very cool horror/dark comedy, lots of 'wtf' moments.. but the good kind!

Nocturnal Animals - Hard to describe this one. It's a thriller I guess and man did I feel uncomfortable watching it.. which for me is great film making. Nasty themes but I couldn't look away. Disclaimer: your mrs definitely won't like it :lol:

Alien Covenant - seen this twice now already. It's not a very good Alien film in terms of the franchise IMO, but it was entertaining, beautifully shot.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

aqualung said:


> another vote for ghost in the shell, great special effects


 s**t film though ....


----------



## Heavyassweights

Lifesizepenguin said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5710514/
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2479384/
> 
> Both top notch films, slow starters but go from 1 - 100 in a second and get REALLY good.


 downloading that first one, don't let me down


----------



## Sway12

The Wind that Shakes the Barley - film about Irish resistance to british rule

I Daniel Blake - fu**ing great Ken Loach film (attacks Tory cuts)

The big short


----------



## Randy Watson

Alien Covenant I loved it, probably the third best alien film.

Don't read up about it before you go though as there's major spoilers out there!


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Knock knock - Keanu reeves is in it actually a pretty good movie makes you think twice about letting a few random fit lasses into your home at night while the lass is away :lol:


 just watched it, what would you have done?


----------



## gymaddict1986

Ross1991 said:


> Knock knock - Keanu reeves is in it actually a pretty good movie makes you think twice about letting a few random fit lasses into your home at night while the lass is away :lol:


 Haha yeah I quite liked this one. Bit f**ked up tho .


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> just watched it, what would you have done?


 Well with not knowing the outcome probably the same thing haha. :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Well with not knowing the outcome probably the same thing haha. :thumb


 cheater


----------



## Gary29

I watched 'Get Out' last night after the recommendations on here, pretty f**ked up, enjoyed it, a strong 7 or maybe 8/10


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> cheater


 Nah I don't think I actually would feel too much guilt wouldn't be worth it really.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Nah I don't think I actually would feel too much guilt wouldn't be worth it really.


 too late Ross i just sent your mrs a screenshot of what you said


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> too late Ross i just sent your mrs a screenshot of what you said


 Ah fvck. Oh well :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ross1991 said:


> Ah fvck. Oh well :lol:


 blonde was fitter


----------



## AestheticManlet

Heavyassweights said:


> blonde was fitter


 Ah yeah definitely.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Heavyassweights said:


> downloading that first one, don't let me down


 You are going to ****in love it mate - it start slow but picks up pace darstically about half way in.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Lifesizepenguin said:


> You are going to ****in love it mate - it start slow but picks up pace darstically about half way in.


 watch it tonight

give fortitude a watch, 2 seasons


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Heavyassweights said:


> watch it tonight
> 
> give fortitude a watch, 2 seasons


 Saw season 1, was quality. Ill be moving onto season 2 when i finish season 2 twin peak, which im loving.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Saw season 1, was quality. Ill be moving onto season 2 when i finish season 2 twin peak, which im loving.


 season 2 gets freaky


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Heavyassweights said:


> season 2 gets freaky


 excellent, i like it freaky


----------



## 66983

Kidnap (2017) Halle Berry

IMDB rating (non yet).

My rating 3/10


----------



## 66983

Trainspotting 2

IMDB Rating 7.7/10 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2763304/?ref_=nv_sr_1

My rating 6.5/10

Well worth a watch, goes over a lot of the first film.


----------



## 66983

Life (2017) IMDB Rating 6.9/10

My rating 7/10

Great twist at the end.


----------



## monkeybiker

Sparkey said:


> Life (2017) IMDB Rating 6.9/10
> 
> My rating 7/10
> 
> Great twist at the end.
> 
> View attachment 142585


 Saw this last night. Pretty good but frustrated how dumb the crew were.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Watched kickboxer vengeance last night was a decent watch.


----------



## wylde99

Logan

9/10.

Brilliant, Funny and strange as was used to seeing Hugh Jackman's Wolverine being Tame and not Stabbing his Claws straight Into people's Faces and out the other side.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Baywatch 2017 - the women! And that shrimpy guy Zac Efron paled into a dwarf standing alongside Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Wonder Woman 2017 - check out her mom! Connie Nielsen from The Devils Advocate 20 years ago. Still hot as f**k at 51!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

monkeybiker said:


> Logan. Very, very good.
> 
> Had a terminator scene in it that was awesome.


 I thought it was sh1te to be honest, could not even watch all the film, had to turn it off, also turned off John Wick chapter two, both were terrible.


----------



## monkeybiker

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I thought it was sh1te to be honest, could not even watch all the film, had to turn it off, also turned off John Wick chapter two, both were terrible.


 I probably liked it cos I'm a bit of geek


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

monkeybiker said:


> I probably liked it cos I'm a bit of geek


 I would of said it might be my age, when I was younger I loved films like these, but now I just pull them apart lol.


----------



## AestheticManlet

AncientOldBloke said:


> Baywatch 2017 - the women! And that shrimpy guy Zac Efron paled into a dwarf standing alongside Dwayne Johnson.


 Seen this at cinema with lass last night was pretty good and that blonde is damn fit :thumb


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Ross1991 said:


> Seen this at cinema with lass last night was pretty good and that blonde is damn fit :thumb


 The blond boy or the blonde girl?

But yes she is!


----------



## TITO

Hacksaw ridge was amazing

watching source code tonight from 2011, must of slipped through the net


----------



## JohhnyC

Logan was great, I really enjoyed it. If you looking for a typical x-man movie you will be disappointed, its about the downfall of 2 main characters. Focus is on the characters not the action. The "x-men" style action scenes are very limited in scope and secondary to the general plot.


----------



## JohhnyC

TITO said:


> Hacksaw ridge was amazing
> 
> watching source code tonight from 2011, must of slipped through the net


 Excellent movie, wasn't that bother about seeing it either but glad I did.

Source Code is ok, nothing special, watchable though


----------



## JohhnyC

Watched "Guardians of the Galaxy 2" last week

Cracking movie, every bit as good as the first but the novelty of the first one is missing. To be expected though given we know about the characters.

Drax is fantastic, dumb c#nt


----------



## 66983

The Shack

Imdb rating 6.3/10

My rating 6/10

Worth a watch, good Sunday afternoon flick, kids will enjoy it (if you don't have any kids, borrow someone else's).


----------



## boon808

Fences (Denzil Washington.)


----------



## 66983

Sully 6.5/10

The story of Chesley Sullenberger, an American pilot who became a hero after landing his damaged plane on the Hudson River in order to save the flight's passengers and crew.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3263904/?ref_=nv_sr_1









Frantz 7/10 (subtitled).

In the aftermath of WWI, a young German who grieves the death of her fiancé in France meets a mysterious Frenchman who visits the fiancé's grave to lay flowers.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5029608/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## anna1

I thought Brimstone was excellent . Guy Pearce was the ultimate villain


----------



## Etoboss

New transformers was decent. Watched it today. Bay watch was funny


----------



## anabolik

It Follows - Awesome film, quite original story too which is rare in horrors nowadays. Love the soundtrack, makes it extra creepy!






Time Crimes - Great film, it's in Spanish so it has subtitles though there's not a huge amount of talking anyway.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Life :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I thought Brimstone was excellent . Guy Pearce was the ultimate villain


 freaky but decent


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> freaky but decent


 Yeap , pretty harsh at some parts


----------



## anna1

Since op about 300 years ago was asking about thrillers , I think one of my favourites must be "drag me to hell "

Its an old one but it's discusting , funny and scary all at the same time


----------



## monkeybiker

Stake Land

Like a zombie movie but with vampires.


----------



## Tricky

Prisoners

felon

shawshank

child 44

The pianist

Bridge of spies


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Warrior

Loved the fighting scene and also decent story line for a fighting movie, nothing like rocky and some exaggerate match, but entertaining.


----------



## latblaster

Wasteland aka Pustina.

It's a Czech movie, looks v good but can't find a torrent or nuffink anywhere.

Can anyone locate it?


----------



## anna1

latblaster said:


> Wasteland aka Pustina.
> 
> It's a Czech movie, looks v good but can't find a torrent or nuffink anywhere.
> 
> Can anyone locate it?


 Thats a series , isnt it?


----------



## latblaster

anna1 said:


> Thats a series , isnt it?


 Correct.


----------



## anna1

latblaster said:


> Correct.


 I think its on youtube


----------



## shauny13

Don't know if it's already been posted , but saw this the other evening. Not bad at all, the corruption back then was unreal.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614684/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Etoboss

shauny13 said:


> Don't know if it's already been posted , but saw this the other evening. Not bad at all, the corruption back then was unreal.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614684/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> View attachment 143357


 X2 good! Watched last night


----------



## SimpleLimit

Poker night

Absolute beast of a movie


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


> Poker night
> 
> Absolute beast of a movie


 I just looked this one up and it does look good . Will watch later on .

And your avi is hilarious

kitty looks like a crackhead haha


----------



## 0161M

The prestige

Best film ive watched in quite some time


----------



## Tricky

shauny13 said:


> Don't know if it's already been posted , but saw this the other evening. Not bad at all, the corruption back then was unreal.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2614684/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> View attachment 143357


 Nothing has changed still as bad now!


----------



## Tricky

Magnificent 7


----------



## anna1

If we are also talking about series , queen of the south is really good . Season 1 pretty realistic .

I also liked "son"


----------



## latblaster

Season 2 is also good.


----------



## anna1

latblaster said:


> Season 2 is also good.


 I f#cking love that woman . Script is realistic , not as harsh as real life over there , but pretty well depicted . I'll spend all weekend watching that I think

also , one of the escobar series . I'll look it up


----------



## anna1

Got it .

Pablo Escobar : el patron del mal

pretty good


----------



## Smitch

0161M said:


> The prestige
> 
> Best film ive watched in quite some time


 Saw that a few weeks ago, incredible film, can't believe it's been around so long and I'd not seen it before.

It's funny that they're all probably famous for their roles in super hero films now though, shows what versatile actors they all are.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Watched new transformers last night. Near DVD quality on kodi was a good watch.


----------



## JohhnyC

Ross1991 said:


> Watched new transformers last night. Near DVD quality on kodi was a good watch.


 I watched that in the cinema,

effects are excellent but f#ck I was bored! Hollywood have just lost the ability to keep suspense in a big budget movie

Thought the new Aliens was crap. Long way of that claustrophobic creepy feel to the original movies


----------



## jake87

Baby driver. Was alright


----------



## AestheticManlet

JohhnyC said:


> I watched that in the cinema,
> 
> effects are excellent but f#ck I was bored! Hollywood have just lost the ability to keep suspense in a big budget movie
> 
> Thought the new Aliens was crap. Long way of that claustrophobic creepy feel to the original movies


 Yeah it wasn't the best but compared to most the shite I've seen recently it was good haha


----------



## TooLbOx

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


 13 hours: The soldiers of Benghazi

HackSaw Ridge

Fury


----------



## monkeybiker

If your including tv series I've just watched the first 3 seasons of better call saul, the spin off from breaking bad. Was actually pretty good and a lot better than I was expecting. Not quite as good as breaking bad but still worth a watch.


----------



## anabolik

monkeybiker said:


> If your including tv series I've just watched the first 3 seasons of better call saul, the spin off from breaking bad. Was actually pretty good and a lot better than I was expecting. Not quite as good as breaking bad but still worth a watch.


 First season was pretty good then the 2nd was boring as fvck. Just boring lawyer s**t and Mike walking around in the middle of nowhere lol. It could've been so much better! I had to stop watching half way through s2 it just made me fall asleep it got so bad.

Breaking Bad was incredible, it's sad that BCS was such a let down.


----------



## monkeybiker

anabolik said:


> First season was pretty good then the 2nd was boring as fvck. Just boring lawyer s**t and Mike walking around in the middle of nowhere lol. It could've been so much better! I had to stop watching half way through s2 it just made me fall asleep it got so bad.
> 
> Breaking Bad was incredible, it's sad that BCS was such a let down.


 Well yes breaking Bad was in a different league in comparison, probably the best series ever. Better call Saul doesn't have the excitement but I found it entertaining. Person dependent I suppose. Like sons of anarchy, people rave about it but after the first series I found it boring and just thought the biker gang were a bunch of dicks.


----------



## wylde99

Spiderman Homecoming 8/10.

Funny, really decent Action, only thing I didn't like Is.....SPOILER.................................

Iron Man making his Suit for him, that's not what Spiderman Is, Spiderman Is a Teen who uses his Abilities and his own Suit.


----------



## Jack of blades

Chappy, District 9 (same director)


----------



## Jack of blades

wylde99 said:


> Spiderman Homecoming 8/10.
> 
> Funny, really decent Action, only thing I didn't like Is.....SPOILER.................................
> 
> Iron Man making his Suit for him, that's not what Spiderman Is, Spiderman Is a Teen who uses his Abilities and his own Suit.


 I like marvel but I just can't get into the films, ant man was good though


----------



## SimpleLimit

Snowpiercer (2013)

Pretty good movie this one,


----------



## Catch_D

Hush

is a good film.


----------



## Prince Adam

Stone cold, circa 1991

Biker action movie

Highly enjoyable


----------



## G-man99

Dunkirk is a pretty good watch, especially in IMAX


----------



## latblaster

TV Series:

Ozark - drug money laundering theme, slow menacing undercurrent, 9/10

I Know Who You Are - Spanish lawyer loses his memory, 9/10

Queen of the south - Mexican Drug cartels, 7.5/10

"Tekkers Bangs UK" - still waiting for the movie. :lol:

@Slagface


----------



## Slagface

latblaster said:


> TV Series:
> 
> Ozark - drug money laundering theme, slow menacing undercurrent, 9/10
> 
> I Know Who You Are - Spanish lawyer loses his memory, 9/10
> 
> Queen of the south - Mexican Drug cartels, 7.5/10
> 
> "Tekkers Bangs UK" - still waiting for the movie. :lol:
> 
> @Slagface


 There are previews dotted about xtube mate lol


----------



## anna1

Fist fight

american .stupid and hilarious . Perfect for a summer afternoon


----------



## noongains

shot caller , very good imo


----------



## latblaster

Finished ep10 of Ozark yesterday, awesome ending.

It's not an action series, but 'slow burn' tension.


----------



## wylde99

Get Out.

8/10

Brilliantly made with a lot of Dry Humor.


----------



## JB91

A Cure for Wellness

6/10. Started off really promising and strong, but about hour and a half got quite slow and the ending was just crap.


----------



## DORIAN

latblaster said:


> Correct.


 In Czech or English?


----------



## latblaster

DORIAN said:


> In Czech or English?


 Czech with English subs. Couldn't find it though.


----------



## anna1

A mention at a different thread reminded me of this one .

Dogs of war

gruesome and heart breaking


----------



## Kazza61

noongains said:


> shot caller , very good imo


 Very much agreed! Best movie I've seen in ages. That bloke from Game of Thrones does a really good job of not looking like that bloke from Game of Thrones (apart from in the flashbacks)! Best prison movie for a long time.


----------



## Kazza61

I know this thread is titled 'a good film you watched recently' but just to save everyone 2 hours, The Mummy with Tom Cruise is the biggest pile of dog sh*t I have seen in a long time. I've seen a better film on my tongue when I wake up after a bender.


----------



## anna1

Dom Hemingway

had to watch it again

Jude Law 's best performance so far I think . Hilarious

Richard E. Grant ( Dickie) was also brilliant


----------



## Heavyassweights

Robocock


----------



## 39005

shot caller , was not expecting much but turned out to be a pretty good film - aryan brotherhood prison film .

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/shot_caller


----------



## MBR

aqualung said:


> shot caller , was not expecting much but turned out to be a pretty good film - aryan brotherhood prison film .
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/shot_caller


 A great film. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gary29

Not so much a film, but I've been watching Vice Principals recently, funny as f**k


----------



## superdantheman

dead mans shoes,, its on youtube brit film..


----------



## anna1

Bushwick was surprisingly good .

The whole film fells like one single uncut scene and Batista is a superstar in it .

Well , maybe I'm just a little prejudiced cause he's hot and part Greek  but definetely worth a watch


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched this last night, not a bad little film, comedy with a bit of gore.


----------



## monkeybiker




----------



## DaPump

Blade Runner 2049..


----------



## EpicSquats

It's not one I watched recently but it stuck in my head. A very good film in my opinion called "ghosts of the civil dead". Made in the 80's. Nick Cage is in it. It's about a prison where the rules become stricter and stricter which makes the prisoners more and more psychotic. It could be seen as a message on how treating prisoners badly makes them worse. It's loosely based on what happened in an American prison that ended up in a riot.

Well worth a watch in my opinion. You might be able to watch it online or download off a torrent. I'd say it's like a violent drama, well violent in parts.


----------



## Lancashiregent




----------



## Lancashiregent

American Assassin - loved every minute.

Big Michael Keaton fan.


----------



## offo

Bone tomahawk


----------



## Frost_uk

Recently got round to watching Ong Bak 2 and 3

All 3 are damn good


----------



## dap33

not a film but a series called "confession tapes" well worth a watch


----------



## Cypionate

dap33 said:


> not a film but a series called "confession tapes" well worth a watch


 Got that downloaded, not watched yet, something about people who confess to crimes they didn't commit


----------



## UK2USA

Just watched" @vetran get his ring rammed at a rugby do" - pretty graphic stuff.


----------



## wylde99

Baby Driver

8/10 Brilliant soundtrack.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Aladin - my Arse


----------



## damn shame

My own private Idaho...........have no idea why but weird movie.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Wonder Woman on kodi other night, was ok I guess and she's pretty fit.


----------



## 76181

Green Room. Punk band play a neo nazi bar and it all goes a bit wrong. Decent film.


----------



## mrvest

Anyone seen Blade Runner 2049..? Saw it yesterday and thought it was ok; far too long.


----------



## anna1

American made

Worth a watch


----------



## SimpleLimit

Frost_uk said:


> Recently got round to watching Ong Bak 2 and 3
> 
> All 3 are damn good


 If you liked those movies, try this movie,

The Raid Redemption

Absolutely beast of a movie,


----------



## nWo

I watched Don't Kill It starring Dolph Lundgren the other day. It's supposed to be a horror-comedy, there isn't a whole lot of comedy but if you just watch it as a horror that doesn't take itself seriously then it's pretty good.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Salger said:


> Green Room. Punk band play a neo nazi bar and it all goes a bit wrong. Decent film.


 agree


----------



## sean m

Southpaw. Enough action to be interesting but sad enough to keep the Mrs happy.


----------



## SwoleTip

Not recent but no country for old men is absolutely brilliant


----------



## Dead lee

Shot caller brilliant, just watched dark tower, was ok if you like fantasy sci fi type films.

Newest planet of the apes good but I liked them all anyway.


----------



## damn shame

Brawl on block 99 with Vince vaughn.

Makes Tarentino movies look like they where made by Disney.


----------



## dap33

mindhunter on netflix 10 part series, fu**ing quality


----------



## jake87

The ritual.

The trailer for it is horror/comedy but weirdly in the film some aspects of the trailer weren't in the film so it was purely a horror


----------



## Frost_uk

SimpleLimit said:


> If you liked those movies, try this movie,
> 
> The Raid Redemption
> 
> Absolutely beast of a movie,


 Yeah seen Raid and Raid 2 good films do like Iko Uwais

Warrior King is good also but Warrior King 2 not so good.

Looking forward to seeing Triple threat which has Tony Jaa and Iko Uwais

Watched Shaolin at the weekend was really good


----------



## anna1

Stephen King's 1922

creepy..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watched Atomic Blonde last night, not a bad little film 7/10


----------



## anna1

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Watched Atomic Blonde last night, not a bad little film 7/10


 I liked that white coat she was wearing , gotta get me one

x


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

anna1 said:


> I liked that white coat she was wearing , gotta get me one
> 
> x


 Very nice, you must post a pic of yourself wearing it, and any other outfits she wore during the film lol


----------



## anna1

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Very nice, you must post a pic of yourself wearing it, and any other outfits she wore during the film lol


 Also the outfit from the " girlie" scene ?

X

x

X


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

anna1 said:


> Also the outfit from the " girlie" scene ?
> 
> X
> 
> x
> 
> X


 Haha yes please


----------



## 66983

Sicario

Watched it the other night, really enjoyed it.

An idealistic FBI agent is enlisted by a government task force to aid in the escalating war against drugs at the border area between the U.S. and Mexico.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3397884/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Sicario 'Best scene' contains spoilers .


----------



## AestheticManlet

Watched half of jeepers creepers 3 last night, not impressed so far.

Watched kingsman the secret service (2015 one) with lass other day was pretty good wanting to see latest one now haha.


----------



## SimpleLimit

Frost_uk said:


> Looking forward to seeing Triple threat which has Tony Jaa and Iko Uwais


 Looks pretty decent, will watch when it comes out,

Two good movies that I re watched recently,

Infernal affairs (2002)

Punished (2011)


----------



## Jack of blades

I boy I watched recently that was good. It's on Netflix


----------



## Jack of blades

Has anyone watched deep throat? Heard it's a good film. Supposed to be a classic Disney isn't it


----------



## Jack of blades

SwoleTip said:


> Not recent but no country for old men is absolutely brilliant


 One of my favourites. I only watched it about 3 days ago


----------



## anna1

Just watched " message from the king "

Not a hollywood hit but pretty realistic and down to earth

worth a watch

x


----------



## Jonk891

Rise of the footsoldiers pat tate story


----------



## Wheyman

Lambo is coming out

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305550-aaron-lambo-vs-nick-collins/?page=2&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5801144&embedComment=5801144&embedDo=findComment#comment-5801144

the new bronson but actually hard as he has taken on Nick Collins


----------



## anna1

Wheyman said:


> Lambo is coming out
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305550-aaron-lambo-vs-nick-collins/?page=2&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5801144&embedComment=5801144&embedDo=findComment#comment-5801144
> 
> the new bronson but actually hard as he has taken on Nick Collins


 The people that run tings ?

x


----------



## Wheyman

anna1 said:


> The people that run tings ?
> 
> x


 the tings round kettering all the Tings, one has teeth of gold~! Gold


----------



## anna1

Wheyman said:


> the tings round kettering all the Tings, one has teeth of gold~! Gold


 Tooth o'gold and balls of steel and tattooed face and sh"t

*mic drop *


----------



## Wheyman

anna1 said:


> Tooth o'gold and balls of steel and tattooed face and sh"t
> 
> *mic drop *


 thats it no one will match their pure Alphaness or pulling ability


----------



## anna1

Wheyman said:


> thats it no one will match their pure Alphaness or pulling ability


 Damn right . It can be push/ pull/leg ability like noone has abilitated befor !!

in yo face !


----------



## Wheyman

anna1 said:


> Damn right . It can be push/ pull/leg ability like noone has abilitated befor !!
> 
> in yo face !


 ha and they run the tings


----------



## anna1

Wheyman said:


> ha and they run the tings


 The tings round @Snorbitz1uk shack when his mrs aint around


----------



## wylde99

American Made 8/10.

Really enjoyed It, Tom Cruise at his best.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

watched brawl in cell block 99, good little film , but bit graphic near the end though, Vince Vaughn was unrecognisable.


----------



## anna1

Ken Hutchinson said:


> watched brawl in cell block 99, good little film , but bit graphic near the end though.


 Felt asleep the first time I watches it but I tried again and it wasn't bad . Liked the corridor fight scene

x


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

anna1 said:


> Felt asleep the first time I watches it but I tried again and it wasn't bad . Liked the corridor fight scene
> 
> x


 I am not a huge fan of gore, bit of a wimp when stuff comes on like that lol


----------



## anna1

I really liked this one . Not everyone will enjoy it but I loved the plot and obviously Joaquin Phoenix. He freaky as always

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I really liked thia one . Not everyone will enjoy it but I loved the plot and obviously Joaquin Phoenix. He freaky as always
> 
> x


 just downloaded this and shall be watching later


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> just downloaded this and shall be watching later


 You'll love it .


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> You'll love it .


 hopefully because its taken fcuking ages to download for some reason


----------



## wylde99

Avengers Infinity War 9/10.


----------



## HuntingForGainz

12 Strong


----------



## Dutch75

Den of Thieves. Kinda like a cross between Heat and Usual Suspects.


----------



## HuntingForGainz

Dutch75 said:


> Den of Thieves. Kinda like a cross between Heat and Usual Suspects.


 Watched that last week. I liked it


----------



## Prince Adam

Revenge.

Great gory thriller.

About a fit bird raped and left for dead who you guessed it takes revenge.

8.4/10


----------



## anna1

All the money in the world was pretty good

x


----------



## Pancake'




----------



## Wompatron

shot caller great film, jamie lannister is epic in it!


----------



## sjacks

Wompatron said:


> shot caller great film, jamie lannister is epic in it!


 Watched that recently, agreed, it's a great film, solid characters and great actors.


----------



## Matt6210

Pancake' said:


>


 Looks s**t hot mate will watch tonight always on look out for good films to download, nice one.


----------



## anna1

I really liked this one . I feel it didn't get the recognition it deserved

x


----------



## anna1

This one just occurred to me

what a devastating movie . Its older but I love Paddy Considine


----------



## GMDJ

Just finished what happened to Monday, thought it was very good.


----------



## sjacks

An older film I recently watched again which by the end of it makes you feel for the sadistic murderers. Epic solid acting all round from all characters. A Rob Zombie movie.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0395584/


----------



## Juicehead99

Interstellar

Great film


----------



## Kazza61

Just watched the latest Death Wish movie. Even though Bruce Willis is knocking on a bit these days he carries the film off really well. Enjoyed it and definitely worth a look.


----------



## anna1

Watched Beirut last night and it was pretty good

plus that Hamm guy's hot

x


----------



## PSevens2017

Hostiles with Christian Bale & Rosamund Pike - great film.

Hacksaw Ridge is very good. Very graphic. True story

Siege at Jadotsville is another great film.


----------



## Matt6210

Taboo 2


----------



## DaPump

Blade runner 2049

Den of Theives

American made


----------



## anna1

Its an older one but I had to watch it again

one of the most depressing movies I've seen


----------



## EpicSquats

anna1 said:


> Its an older one but I had to watch it again
> 
> one of the most depressing movies I've seen


 If you like depressing end of the world type films, give this one a go. It's about a city in Northern England after a nuclear war, it's called 'Threads ':

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/

I couldn't watch it all it was too horrific lol.

Links to watch:

https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x2fju1n

https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x2fju3u


----------



## anna1

EpicSquats said:


> If you like depressing end of the world type films, give this one a go. It's about a city in Northern England after a nuclear war, it's called 'Threads ':
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/
> 
> I couldn't watch it all it was too horrific lol.
> 
> Links to watch:
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x2fju1n
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x2fju3u


 Thank you !

I'll look it up tonight

x


----------



## anna1

I did watch it @EpicSquats and yes , it's pretty grim mainly because of it's realistic point of view

started reading about the "square leg " study . Supposedly the movie was partially based on it

https://www.google.com/amp/s/calculating.wordpress.com/2014/06/16/uk-cold-war-evacuation-plans/amp/

x


----------



## anna1

Victoria is a great film .

Watching it knowing that it took one single take and plenty of improvisation makes it even more intriguing

x


----------



## Mickstar

Watched a cracking movie new on Netflix called Calibre should give that a try one of the best I've seen in a while


----------



## Jack of blades

GMDJ said:


> Just finished what happened to Monday, thought it was very good.


 God I remember that name and if I remember it was a really good film but I just can't remember the story or anything about the film but for some reason I remember being good


----------



## FelonE1

Pretty Woman


----------



## monkeybiker

Jack of blades said:


> God I remember that name and if I remember it was a really good film but I just can't remember the story or anything about the film but for some reason I remember being good


 Story is only one child allowed per family and they are 7 sisters pretending to be one person, each girl goes out once per week and the other 6 days hide away at home.


----------



## anna1

Love Nickolas Cage

yeah , he's a nutcase and a genius at the same time

this movie is so funny

x


----------



## anna1

Just watched Apocalypto again

what an epic movie

x


----------



## sjacks

One I watched recently that was really good called "A Quiet Place"

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6644200/


----------



## Heavyassweights

sjacks said:


> One I watched recently that was really good called "A Quiet Place"
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6644200/


 Yet to find a copy with subs

cunnts


----------



## sjacks

Heavyassweights said:


> Yet to find a copy with subs
> 
> cunnts


 It's in English, no need for subs.


----------



## Heavyassweights

sjacks said:


> It's in English, no need for subs.


 The sign language is subtitled

Lol


----------



## SwoleTip

Catch me if you can - leo dicaprio and Tom hanks. Love that film


----------



## sjacks

Heavyassweights said:


> The sign language is subtitled
> 
> Lol


 Yeh I forgot! My version was hardcoded subs.


----------



## Gary29

Heavyassweights said:


> Yet to find a copy with subs
> 
> cunnts


 I found a legit version.

After all the hype I didn't think that much of it to be fair, 7/10 at the most.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Gary29 said:


> I found a legit version.
> 
> After all the hype I didn't think that much of it to be fair, 7/10 at the most.


 where you find it?


----------



## Gary29

Heavyassweights said:


> where you find it?


 I've got Terrarium TV on my Firestick, had to try a few before I stumbled on a non Japanese one.


----------



## sjacks

Gary29 said:


> I found a legit version.
> 
> After all the hype I didn't think that much of it to be fair, 7/10 at the most.


 7/10 is pretty good these days but I'd rate it 9/10. Suspense was great, acting was great. It was a horror but didn't have to rely on gore or special effects.


----------



## Gary29

sjacks said:


> 7/10 is pretty good these days but I'd rate it 9/10. Suspense was great, acting was great. It was a horror but didn't have to rely on gore or special effects.


 7, I was feeling generous.

It was a clever film, just too many obvious solutions to the 'problem' overlooked for me.


----------



## Lowkii

Got a little tipsy at the weekend and watched.... *Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas*.


----------



## sjacks

Gary29 said:


> 7, I was feeling generous.
> 
> It was a clever film, just too many obvious solutions to the 'problem' overlooked for me.


 Like noise emitters to keep the danger away from populated areas?


----------



## Gary29

sjacks said:


> Like noise emitters to keep the danger away from populated areas?


 Yep or the army could just get in a tank and blast the f**k out of them.

Or move your tent under the waterfall and go fishing every day


----------



## sean m

Watched "mama".

Horror about 2 little girls that were missing in the woods for 5 years and what happened when they came back.


----------



## 1691ssor

Really old I know but been watching some of my fav's over the last couple of days, Lock Stock, Snatch and last night 51st State with Samuel L Jackson, had me in stitches especially when Felix was trying to shut his Jag boot lid :lol:


----------



## Cypionate

Haven't watched it yet but "Ronnie Coleman- The King" has just hit torrent


----------



## anna1

Stephanie was rather good

can't find a decent clip though

x


----------



## 66983

Awesome thriller I watched last night, set in Scotland, some really good acting and it will keep you gripped all the way through.

Calibre 8/10

I've uploaded it for you guy's here, I'll leave it on for 48 hours then delete. :thumb :

When you click download, Google may give you a warning that the file is too large to virus check, the file is fully virus check so disregard this and download.

I recommend VLC player to watch it on:

https://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.en-GB.html

https://drive.google.com/file/d/11UF5N6SZNuGAtNeUciWw5d-KROU8vJTb/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Dutch75

Sparkey said:


> Awesome thriller I watched last night, set in Scotland, some really good acting and it will keep you gripped all the way through.
> 
> Calibre 8/10
> 
> I've uploaded it for you guy's here, I'll leave it on for 48 hours then delete. :thumb :
> 
> When you click download, Google may give you a warning that the file is too large to virus check, the file is fully virus check so disregard this and download.
> 
> I recommend VLC player to watch it on:
> 
> https://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.en-GB.html
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/11UF5N6SZNuGAtNeUciWw5d-KROU8vJTb/view?usp=sharing


 Watched this last night too. Certainly different and nice change from the usual American cgi fests.


----------



## anna1

If you're into thrillers you'll probably like this one

x


----------



## OldManLogan




----------



## Jack of blades

Deep throats a good film


----------



## SimpleLimit

anna1 said:


> If you're into thrillers you'll probably like this one
> 
> x


 Need to watch this, just the trailer gave me goosebumps,


----------



## Kazza61

Jack of blades said:


> Deep throats a good film


 I found the plot a bit hard to swallow.


----------



## anna1

SimpleLimit said:


> Need to watch this, just the trailer gave me goosebumps,


 You'll like it

It slowly creeps up in suspense with a lot of hidden messages throughout the movie as well

also the leading actress' performance to me is oscar nomination worthy but unfortunately these types of movies rarely make it there

x


----------



## DaPump

Sicario 2


----------



## anna1

This one was ok

great kick butt scenes with humor in the mix

though I found it eventually got long dragging and uninteresting midway

Logan Marshal Green is the best thing in the movie really

still fun to watch

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> This one was ok
> 
> great kick butt scenes with humor in the mix
> 
> though I found it eventually got long dragging and uninteresting midway
> 
> Logan Marshal Green is the best thing in the movie really
> 
> still fun to watch
> 
> x


 Just came into post this one

8/10


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Just came into post this one
> 
> 8/10


 I think I smell a sequel coming up soon

x


----------



## OldManLogan

Finished watching this last night, still can't make my mind up IF I like ending.. ..also started the remake of GhostBusters last night.. not sold on it so-far.. ..


----------



## monkeybiker

Heavyassweights said:


> Just came into post this one
> 
> 8/10


 I was just about to post it, watched it last night and was better than expected. Never heard of it before but saw it while scanning movies in my showbox app on my phone.


----------



## anna1

OldManLogan said:


> Finished watching this last night, still can't make my mind up IF I like ending.. ..also started the remake of GhostBusters last night.. not sold on it so-far.. ..


 I liked Bushwick and was pleasantly surprised with how good Bautista was especially with those very long uncut scenes

don't remember the ending though , lol

will watch again

x


----------



## anna1

Another great " end of the world " type of film

Australian production I believe

x


----------



## Kazza61

It's probably already been mentioned but just got round to watching Deadpool 2 yesterday. Highly recommended - lots of action and adult humour.


----------



## monkeybiker

anna1 said:


> Another great " end of the world " type of film
> 
> Australian production I believe
> 
> x


 Have to give that a watch. I like them type of movies for some reason.


----------



## anna1

monkeybiker said:


> Have to give that a watch. I like them type of movies for some reason.


 I wanted to cry watching the trailer again lol

x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I wanted to cry watching the trailer again lol
> 
> x


 Downloading now.


----------



## DaPump

You are never really here


----------



## EpicSquats

"He never died" starting Henry Rollins was a good watch. I recommend it.


----------



## OldManLogan

I know the Thread is 'Good' Films, but whilst it gets ok-ish Reviews..I didn't Hate it(Partner Liked it..a bit) for Me it was a mistake of a remake with bad Director and pretty weak Script writing.. Cast mostly escapes criticism..mostly..


----------



## Gary29

Calibre - half decent thriller.

Hereditary - Decent, s**t your pants.


----------



## TURBS

Good films I've recently watched

* Upgrade

* 10x10

* Oceans8


----------



## Ares

Watched Hereditary this week, first decent horror I've seen in a long time! Has a really unsettling tone from the get-go and is suspenseful as fuuuuck if you don't have the attention span of a gnat and can leave your phone alone for 2 hours. Don't remember the last time a film made me jump, loved it!


----------



## anna1

Older one

Desperate and dark

loved it


----------



## AncientOldBloke

I'm waiting for another Bond.

I'm especially waiting for another Arnie Terminator.


----------



## anna1

This one is not for everyone, especially if you don't like foreign movies

great performances though and dog lovers will enjoy it

x


----------



## TURBS

Watched 'A Quiet Place' the other day... wasn't sure what to expect but it's really good watch (seemed weird at first as no background sound lol)


----------



## AestheticManlet

Seen "Missing" in cinema with lass other night, was decent.


----------



## anna1

Sicario was decent

movie full of clichés like most Hollywood movies but most of you boys will love the action

x


----------



## anna1

An absolute piece of shite , maybe worse than any bmovie I 've watched

only good thing about it is Nickolas Cage ( well , only because I think he's always brilliant)

only writing this because "Mandy" got some dithyrambic reviews for unexplainable reasons and you're in for a great disappointment if you watch it , unless drunk or stupidly high lol

x


----------



## sean m

Red eye .

Worth watching.


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Sicario was decent
> 
> movie full of clichés like most Hollywood movies but most of you boys will love the action
> 
> x


 Watching it tonight Alan

update - decent film 8/10


----------



## Pimp

anna1 said:


> Sicario was decent
> 
> movie full of clichés like most Hollywood movies but most of you boys will love the action
> 
> x


 That will do for tonight


----------



## Pimp

Sicario 2 is superb and totally sets up for a 3rd movie.

Its not particularly Hollywood. Dont listen to the Greek above.


----------



## anna1

Pimp said:


> Sicario 2 is superb and totally sets up for a 3rd movie.
> 
> Its not particularly Hollywood. Dont listen to the Greek above.


 I suggested it , didn't I?

Never said it was a bad movie , but if it wasn't for the great cast I think it would be mediocre

yes, looks like a sequel is due soon

x


----------



## Ares

Really enjoyed Sicario 2 for the most part, couple of fairly big plot holes that the first didn't have, but overall :thumbup1:

More than made up for the total shitfest that was The Predator, haha


----------



## Pimp

Ares said:


> fairly big plot holes


 Yeah, a right cheek!


----------



## zandadbo

Mother! That sh*t is f*cked up!


----------



## anna1

Denzel is back baby !

ok , definitely not better than the first one but still a nice watch

x


----------



## sean m

Just wached Momentum.

Good if you like non stop action and violence.


----------



## Dutch75

The First Purge. Complete crap.


----------



## Pimp

The commuter

Total utter steaming turd


----------



## TURBS

Pimp said:


> The commuter
> 
> Total utter steaming turd


 Totally with you on that, it's a right snooze fest!


----------



## anna1

I 've been looking for a link to watch this one

can anyone help me out

( nothing complicated where I have to download a bunch of other apps , I'm no computer wizz  )


----------



## Pimp

anna1 said:


> I 've been looking for a link to watch this one
> 
> can anyone help me out
> 
> ( nothing complicated where I have to download a bunch of other apps , I'm no computer wizz  )


 I watched it a few weeks ago, Very good! But the bloke its based on is a total waste of space tw.at. He couldnt attend the film premier as he was back in jail... lol.


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> I 've been looking for a link to watch this one
> 
> can anyone help me out
> 
> ( nothing complicated where I have to download a bunch of other apps , I'm no computer wizz  )


 Love to help but that sounds highly illegal :lol:

So I'll say 'available on Google Play or Youtube for £3.49'


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> I 've been looking for a link to watch this one
> 
> can anyone help me out
> 
> ( nothing complicated where I have to download a bunch of other apps , I'm no computer wizz  )


 Very average


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Love to help but that sounds highly illegal :lol:
> 
> So I'll say 'available on Google Play or Youtube for £3.49'


 Seriously? "Highly illegal ? "

maybe I should delete my account as well after this :lol:


----------



## TURBS

anna1 said:


> Seriously? "Highly illegal ? "
> 
> maybe I should delete my account as well after this :lol:


 Yep serious



> Are torrents illegal in UK?
> 
> However, this depends largely on your country. In the *UK*, it's outright *illegal*. In India, a court ruled that it is absolutely not *illegal*. In the US, it's still a grey area, as there's been no precedent of anyone being convicted for piracy after streaming a copyrighted video from an unsanctioned source.30 Aug 2018


 Don't delete account, you're quite funny


----------



## anna1

Heavyassweights said:


> Very average


 Really ?

What about Papillon?


----------



## anna1

T3RBO said:


> Yep serious
> 
> Don't delete account, you're quite funny


 Ah its cool then I'm in Greece

all those are " grey areas "



x


----------



## Heavyassweights

anna1 said:


> Really ?
> 
> What about Papillon?


 G unit


----------



## nWo

I watched a British film called Inbred, basically about some young offenders who get taken to a little village for community service and it turns out the villagers are all (as the title suggests) inbreds who like to capture outsiders and make a show out of torturing them in creative ways. Not a good one for the squeamish.


----------



## Endomorph84

Ant Man 2 is good, watched that last week.


----------



## TURBS

nWo said:


> I watched a British film called Inbred, basically about some young offenders who get taken to a little village for community service and it turns out the villagers are all (as the title suggests) inbreds who like to capture outsiders and make a show out of torturing them in creative ways. Not a good one for the squeamish.


 I've seen that, think it was on the tv very late one night.

Bloody weird to say the least!


----------



## Eddias

Watched Upgrade i enjoyed it,


----------



## Pimp

nWo said:


> I watched a British film called Inbred, basically about some young offenders who get taken to a little village for community service and it turns out the villagers are all (as the title suggests) inbreds who like to capture outsiders and make a show out of torturing them in creative ways. Not a good one for the squeamish.


 I bet they had a care in the community run sweatshop going on aswell... Making t shirts.


----------



## nWo

T3RBO said:


> I've seen that, think it was on the tv very late one night.
> 
> Bloody weird to say the least!


 Yeah, was on the horror channel I think!


----------



## TURBS

nWo said:


> Yeah, was on the horror channel I think!


 Must of been as can't see any other channel airing that :lol:


----------



## Pimp

Hacksaw ridge - Superb and a good read about the bloke after. Netflix
24 hours to live - Poor. netflix


----------



## TURBS

Eddias said:


> Watched Upgrade i enjoyed it,


 I recommended this a while back... awesome wasn't it :thumbup1:


----------



## BelfastMuscle

anna1 said:


> Denzel is back baby !
> 
> ok , definitely not better than the first one but still a nice watch
> 
> x


 Gonna watch this tonight. Good call that's my evening sorted lol is it as good as the hype?


----------



## anna1

BelfastBound said:


> Gonna watch this tonight. Good call that's my evening sorted lol is it as good as the hype?


 First one was better I think but Denzel's never sloppy.

Plenty of action

x


----------



## BelfastMuscle

Lowkii said:


> Got a little tipsy at the weekend and watched.... *Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas*.


 Love that movie it really is timeless.


----------



## Dutch75

Skyscraper. Duane the rock as a one legged superhero. Pretty run of the mill. Similar story to die hard but completely out of that league.


----------



## JohhnyC

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri

Saw this yesterday, Excellent


----------



## anna1

JohhnyC said:


> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
> 
> Saw this yesterday, Excellent


 By far best movie of 2017


----------



## BelfastMuscle

I've been waiting on the nun coming on showbox. Many body know of any decent streams online to watch it?


----------



## anna1

BelfastBound said:


> I've been waiting on the nun coming on showbox. Many body know of any decent streams online to watch it?


 I thought it was disappointing.

Watch Hereditary if you haven't instead


----------



## TURBS

JohhnyC said:


> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
> 
> Saw this yesterday, Excellent





anna1 said:


> By far best movie of 2017


 Been toying with watching this for ages so glad you guys have given it a positive review.

Will add to my watch list :thumbup1:


----------



## BelfastMuscle

Just watched bel canto really f**ked up ending but what a story.


----------



## Endomorph84

I know it's not a film but thought the Bodyguard was good, wasn't expecting that ending last night.


----------



## anna1

pretty f'cked but interesting if you're into that sort of thing

edit that : don't watch it , ending is so boring

if you already have , I'm really sorry


----------



## anna1

More like a documentary of what mexicans have to endure

only a percentage of the true horror people experience living in those countries ran by cartels and corrupt governments

x


----------



## Gary29

'Good Time'

Great film, best I've watched in a while.


----------



## BelfastMuscle

T3RBO said:


> Been toying with watching this for ages so glad you guys have given it a positive review.
> 
> Will add to my watch list :thumbup1:


 Gonna watch 3 billboards tonight. Trailer looks good.


----------



## Gary29

Watched 'Whiplash' the other day too, pretty decent.


----------



## Endomorph84

BelfastBound said:


> Gonna watch 3 billboards tonight. Trailer looks good.


 Top film.


----------



## Endomorph84

Gary29 said:


> Watched 'Whiplash' the other day too, pretty decent.


 Great film.


----------



## monkeybiker

Just seen Venom.

The critics were giving it bad reviews but I liked it. Well worth a watch if your a marvel fan.


----------



## TURBS

BelfastBound said:


> Gonna watch 3 billboards tonight. Trailer looks good.


 And?


----------



## BelfastMuscle

T3RBO said:


> And?


 Was outstanding a really good watch.


----------



## monkeybiker

Film critics are useless


----------



## anna1

monkeybiker said:


> Film critics are useless


 Haven't seen that one yet but I never trust critics anyway


----------



## HuntingForGainz

Watched Only The Brave last night, worth a watch


----------



## Endomorph84

HuntingForGainz said:


> Watched Only The Brave last night, worth a watch


 Great film mate, chocked me up. One of the better films I watched in 2017 to be honest.

Now I know what they mean by fight fire with fire.


----------



## Endomorph84

monkeybiker said:


> Film critics are useless


 Hi mate, im not sure you mean by this? Are the reviews wrong in the way that it is a good film and they say its not? or vice versa?

I go off IMDB myself, anything over 6/10 I will watch.


----------



## Tricky

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, im not sure you mean by this? Are the reviews wrong in the way that it is a good film and they say its not? or vice versa?
> 
> I go off IMDB myself, anything over 6/10 I will watch.


 I'm the same if it's below 6 I won't wacth it. Anything in around 7 is worth a watch in my books


----------



## Tricky

The pianist

operation finale

inglorious bastards

3 good war films I watched on a binge yesterday


----------



## Endomorph84

Tricky said:


> The pianist
> 
> operation finale
> 
> inglorious bastards
> 
> 3 good war films I watched on a binge yesterday


 Based on your recent comment to me and the fact you liked both The Pianist and Inglorious Bastards, I will give Operation Finale mate :thumb . Cheers

Hunt For Red October is one of my favourite war films, as is The Wooden Horse and Great Escape lol.


----------



## anna1

Endomorph84 said:


> Based on your recent comment to me and the fact you liked both The Pianist and Inglorious Bastards, I will give Operation Finale mate :thumb . Cheers
> 
> Hunt For Red October is one of my favourite war films, as is The Wooden Horse and Great Escape lol.


 If you like war movies you might like Fury if you haven't watched already?


----------



## carlos1620

Similarly, True Detective and Fargo series are as tense as you can get.


----------



## monkeybiker

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, im not sure you mean by this? Are the reviews wrong in the way that it is a good film and they say its not? or vice versa?
> 
> I go off IMDB myself, anything over 6/10 I will watch.


 The film critic gave it 28% but the viewers gave it 89%. If I listened to the film critic I might have not bothered watching it but I found it a good film. A film critic is just a pointless job, your better off going by what the general public think.


----------



## Tricky

Endomorph84 said:


> Based on your recent comment to me and the fact you liked both The Pianist and Inglorious Bastards, I will give Operation Finale mate :thumb . Cheers
> 
> Hunt For Red October is one of my favourite war films, as is The Wooden Horse and Great Escape lol.


 Have you seen bridge of spies?


----------



## Endomorph84

anna1 said:


> If you like war movies you might like Fury if you haven't watched already?


 I have, boss film. Cheers anyway.



Tricky said:


> Have you seen bridge of spies?


 Not yet mate. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## SwoleTip

Million dollar baby

Think I watched it when I was young but I couldn't remember any of it. Loved the film


----------



## nWo

Watched the original Halloween to refamiliarise myself for the new one in cinemas this week, as it's a series rehash and direct sequel to the first film.


----------



## BelfastMuscle

T3RBO said:


> And?


 What was the craic with the ending tho? Dixon played an amazing part I al most missed myself laughing when he threw red out the window and smashed his assistant in the face to shut her up haha. It had a great mix of seriousness and comedy. One of the best movies I've seen in a.long time.


----------



## anna1

monkeybiker said:


> Just seen Venom.
> 
> The critics were giving it bad reviews but I liked it. Well worth a watch if your a marvel fan.


 Wasn't bad after all I guess but it reminded me of upgrade way too much which was disappointing


----------



## anna1

I'll make this a Robert de Niro week . Watched Taxi driver last night

tonight will be Raging Bull

x


----------



## BelfastMuscle

anna1 said:


> I'll make this a Robert de Niro week . Watched Taxi driver last night
> 
> tonight will be Raging Bull
> 
> x


 You ever seen midnight run? It's an old Dr niro comedy. Watched it again last week . So funny lol


----------



## sjacks

Watched one recently called Time Trap, relatively low budget but a good plot and decent acting.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4815122/


----------



## BelfastMuscle

Anyone got a link for the nun? Pref not a cam rip?


----------



## anna1

BelfastBound said:


> You ever seen midnight run? It's an old Dr niro comedy. Watched it again last week . So funny lol


 Yes , but it's been so long I have to get it on this week's list as well

x


----------



## monkeybiker

anna1 said:


> Wasn't bad after all I guess but it reminded me of upgrade way too much which was disappointing


 I thought that too. Still not a bad film. Think maybe people were expecting it to be more blood thirsty.


----------



## G-man99

Gary29 said:


> 'Good Time'
> 
> Great film, best I've watched in a while.


 What a pile of sh1t that was........


----------



## BelfastMuscle

Is night school available to watch online anywhere yet?


----------



## sjacks

BelfastBound said:


> Is night school available to watch online anywhere yet?


 Pirate bay seems to be offline these last few days but I'd recommend downloading TOR and checking it from time to time as it's #1 for newest torrents. Just copy the hash and paste it into your torrent down loader to escape the long arms of the law!


----------



## Frank bull

Apostle 8/10

Searching or searcher 8/10


----------



## anna1

Collateral

had to watch it again

this will be a Tom Cruise week

love the absolute wacko

x


----------



## BelfastMuscle

BelfastBound said:


> Is night school available to watch online anywhere yet?


 Thanks mate. Gonna check now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BelfastMuscle

anna1 said:


> Collateral
> 
> had to watch it again
> 
> this will be a Tom Cruise week
> 
> love the absolute wacko
> 
> x


 Unreal movie collateral. Seen it couple of times. Could watch it again. Good about Anna!!


----------



## anna1

BelfastBound said:


> Unreal movie collateral. Seen it couple of times. Could watch it again. Good about Anna!!


 Watching American made tonight or the Last Samurai

I do think he's a brilliant actor though a bit disturbed lol


----------



## BelfastMuscle

anna1 said:


> Watching American made tonight or the Last Samurai
> 
> I do think he's a brilliant actor though a bit disturbed lol


 Holy s**t!! Just watched the trailer for American made! Looks outstanding I've just put it on now on showbox. Didnt know it was a true story lol


----------



## anna1

BelfastBound said:


> Holy s**t!! Just watched the trailer for American made! Looks outstanding I've just put it on now on showbox. Didnt know it was a true story lol


 Aww ! Haven't watched it already? It's brilliant


----------



## BelfastMuscle

anna1 said:


> Aww ! Haven't watched it already? It's brilliant


 Nope never heard of it before must have missed it. I enjoy a movie like this. Sound track is good too lol


----------



## anna1

BelfastBound said:


> Nope never heard of it before must have missed it. I enjoy a movie like this. Sound track is good too lol


 Great movie. You'll enjoy it


----------



## JohhnyC

Watched Meg last night, Jason Stathen, Total shite, monster shark, zero suspense. wouldn't scare a 6yo girl

Jaws still remains one of the best movies of all time. That scene when Brody sees the shark up close for the first time and says "You're going to need a bigger boat!" is a legendary scene. Remember it was 1975


----------



## anna1

JohhnyC said:


> Watched Meg last night, Jason Stathen, Total shite, monster shark, zero suspense. wouldn't scare a 6yo girl
> 
> Jaws still remains one of the best movies of all time. That scene when Brody sees the shark up close for the first time and says "You're going to need a bigger boat!" is a legendary scene. Remember it was 1975


 Meg was such shyte lol


----------



## Endomorph84

JohhnyC said:


> Watched Meg last night, Jason Stathen, Total shite, monster shark, zero suspense. wouldn't scare a 6yo girl
> 
> Jaws still remains one of the best movies of all time. That scene when Brody sees the shark up close for the first time and says "You're going to need a bigger boat!" is a legendary scene. Remember it was 1975


 Lol, Im not surprised it was rubbish. Looked hideous from the trailer.

I agree about Jaws, great film. Same as the original Predator.


----------



## TURBS

Frank bull said:


> Apostle 8/10
> 
> Searching or searcher 8/10


 Watched Searching last night, thought it was pretty good too, and very cleverly done


----------



## SwoleTip

Forgetting Sarah Marshall!


----------



## anna1

Not everyone will be into this , but I can so see Joaquin nailing an Oscar nomination for this . Hope he does

x


----------



## AestheticManlet

Seen The Meg recently, was ok.

Searching was decent with a little twist.

A simple favour was also quite good.


----------



## Heavyassweights

a film by our very own @Wheyman


----------



## BelfastMuscle

T3RBO said:


> Watched Searching last night, thought it was pretty good too, and very cleverly done


 Watched this last night. Holy s**t what a twist at the end! didn't see that coming


----------



## 75013

Watched Children of Men the other day with my gf... good film. Pretty grim but didn't end quite as grimly as I thought it might.

Clive owen stars in it and it reminded me of another film of his I need to re-watch- I'll sleep when I'm Dead


----------



## Frank bull

Recently watched Bram stokers Dracula, I forgot what a great film it is


----------



## TURBS

Watched Venom on Friday night and absolutely loved it, totally different to what I was expecting 

Last night I watched The Predator... what a pile of utter shite :angry:


----------



## Mickstar

Watched a film called , The night comes for us great movie think it's new on Netflix lots of action and gore about triads , it's an Indonesian movie with subtitles think it similar to the raid movies from the past well worth a watch .


----------



## anna1

Old boy the original

those Asians be crazy lol


----------



## JohhnyC

Saw Game night yesterday, some funny moments in it. Nothing special, but worth a watch if nothing else on.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Yesterday I watched Tehran Taboo in an arts centre (they don't sell it at Cineworld).

About all my favourite activities - boozing, clubbing, drugs, hoes, backstreet abortions and judicial corruption, but set in Iran.

@Tomahawk @Sasnak

You'd dig it baby!


----------



## anna1

Has anyone watched this?

can't wait

freaking love Matt Dillon


----------



## Matt2

Recently watched A quiet place. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## anna1

Nice remake, great performances


----------



## philippeb




----------



## AncientOldBloke

Yesterday I watched Bohemian Rhapsody at the cinema. Hugely entertaining. I normally get up for a snack during the film, but not this one.


----------



## Matt6210

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yesterday I watched Bohemian Rhapsody at the cinema. *Hugely entertaining.* I normally get up for a snack during the film, but not this one.


 I'd suggest it's only "hugely entertaining" if age appropriate mate.

Possibly 50+ ?


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Matt6210 said:


> I'd suggest it's only "hugely entertaining" if age appropriate mate.
> 
> Possibly 50+ ?


 Talent is ageless.

You'll find out on our father/son hol when you see me in action.


----------



## Matt6210

AncientOldBloke said:


> Talent is ageless.
> 
> You'll find out on our father/son hol when you see me in action.


 And until said holiday I'll remain a skeptic. :lol:


----------



## Pimp

AncientOldBloke said:


> Talent is ageless.
> 
> You'll find out on our father/son hol when you see me in action.


 Is grandad coming? @Frandeman


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Big Daddy Frandy never says no to ploughing some strange.


----------



## Frandeman

Pimp said:


> Is grandad coming? @Frandeman


 Don't know

Does he like being manhandled ? 



AncientOldBloke said:


> Big Daddy Frandy never says no to ploughing some strange.


 Money first

Always :thumbup1:


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Of course!

"Vun khandred feefty ooro. You no khev? I no come"


----------



## Frank bull

Mile 22 really good action packed


----------



## Frank bull

Just watch the nun it was ok if you need a horror fix but not up to the usual standard of the makers


----------



## anna1

Nice one


----------



## Cypionate

Frank bull said:


> Just watch the nun it was ok if you need a horror fix but not up to the usual standard of the makers


 Yea I watched that too, wasn't up to much, the trailer was 10x better than the film


----------



## Frank bull

Papillon remake bit long but a good film


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Name some films where the "baddie" "wins".

Sick and tired of "goodies" winning.

It goes against my grain. And the natural order.


----------



## Gary29

AncientOldBloke said:


> Name some films where the "baddie" "wins".
> 
> Sick and tired of "goodies" winning.
> 
> It goes against my grain. And the natural order.


 No Country For Old Men


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Gary29 said:


> No Country For Old Men


 Got that recorded. Will watch Sunday.

Or today if I can't hit my lifts and need horizontal time. Actually, scratch that - you saw my new poster next to the TV saying I'm only allowed to watch it during cardio.


----------



## Gary29

AncientOldBloke said:


> Got that recorded. Will watch Sunday.
> 
> Or today if I can't hit my lifts and need horizontal time. Actually, scratch that - you saw my new poster next to the TV saying I'm only allowed to watch it during cardio.


 If you can't kick back and relax for a few hours guilt free at your age, then something is seriously wrong my friend. It's Friday, we only get one go around, enjoy yourself. Lock the door, switch your phone off, no women. Bliss.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Gary29 said:


> No Country For Old Men


 Bardem: You brought this upon yourself.

The Counsellor (about a bent shyster) before he was killed, his killer said the same.

Most vampire films (and Bodybuilders with enlarged hearts, high RBC, chol and BP): You brought this upon yourself. You WANTED this life.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Gary29 said:


> , no women. Bliss.


 There's a custom-made blind. When you put it down it says "No women"


----------



## Gary29

AncientOldBloke said:


> There's a custom-made blind. When you put it down it says "No women"


 I can't stand the constant talking and question after question, either watch the film in silence like me or f**k off out the room and make my dinner.

'I'm watching the same film as you, how come I have no questions, and you think I have all the answers?'


----------



## nordwy

Not a film but a tv series. it's called the Haunting of Hill House on Netflix.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Gary29 said:


> I can't stand the constant talking and question after question, either watch the film in silence like me or f**k off out the room and make my dinner.
> 
> 'I'm watching the same film as you, how come I have no questions, and you think I have all the answers?'


 Louis Lamour: "Shut up, whore. Whores f**k, not talk"


----------



## anna1

nordwy said:


> Not a film but a tv series. it's called the Haunting of Hill House on Netflix.


 Just started with it last night , in episode 6 already . Not bad

x


----------



## OldManLogan

Watched this quite late last night, not a bad Superhero/action flick.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Venom tonight for me


----------



## sean m

Watched "sausage factory "

Looked like a kids cartoon to start with but within ten minutes I'm like what the #@ck am I watching.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

sean m said:


> Watched "sausage factory "
> 
> Looked like a kids cartoon to start with but within ten minutes I'm like what the #@ck am I watching.


 Did you mean 'Sausage party'?


----------



## Dutch75

Equaliser 2. Bit slow to get going but very good when it does. Final scene set in a storm very impressive.


----------



## Henda83

Just watched terrifier, half decent, probably best horror seen in a while but that's not saying much. Definitely worth a watch if like horror


----------



## sean m

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did you mean 'Sausage party'?


 Possibly. Animation about supermarket food.

Not sure if you need to be stoned to get it.


----------



## Owl man

anna1 said:


> Nice remake, great performances


 Surely not as good as the origional ?


----------



## anna1

Owl man said:


> Surely not as good as the origional ?


 I think today's viewers would be bored with the original. More long dragging than the remake .

Most memorable thing about it was Dustin Hoffman 's performance for me

x


----------



## TURBS

I watched Mile 22 last night, really good


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Enjoyed it, you could pick it apart, but you could do that with most films.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

T3RBO said:


> I watched Mile 22 last night, really good


 Was going to watch this, but it's got really bad reviews, put me off somewhat.


----------



## TURBS

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Was going to watch this, but it's got really bad reviews, put me off somewhat.


 They kind of jump in a bit quick with the story without much background. A bit like watching episode 2 first of a new series, but once you get into it, it's really good and a great twist or two at the end.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Watching Condor at the minute, not a film but TV series, it's very good.


----------



## nordwy

anna1 said:


> Just started with it last night , in episode 6 already . Not bad
> 
> x


 Yeah but the ending is a bit unclear about the mother though. I suppose they'll have a season 2.


----------



## anna1

nordwy said:


> Yeah but the ending is a bit unclear about the mother though. I suppose they'll have a season 2.


 Maybe but I thought the b"tch was just appeased dad would stick around with her for all eternity to come so she could leave her children alone . That was the deal


----------



## gavzilla

The equalizer was really good I can't believe I hadnt seen it before. Gonna watch the second soon.


----------



## anna1

Really liked Mudbound

felt it didn't get the recognition it deserved


----------



## Pimp

Allied - Actually not bad at all.


----------



## Dutch75

The Meg. Like they purposefully set out to see how much money they could spend making a crap movie.


----------



## G-man99

Henda83 said:


> Just watched terrifier, half decent, probably best horror seen in a while but that's not saying much. Definitely worth a watch if like horror
> 
> View attachment 165311


 Messed up film :huh: :thumb


----------



## Kazza61

gavzilla said:


> The equalizizer was really good I can't believe I hadnt seen it before. Gonna watch the second soon.


 Sadly, the second is not in the same league as the first. For a real thrill ride though, watch Denzel in Man on Fire again. What a movie that is - in my top 10 ever.


----------



## gavzilla

Kazza61 said:


> Sadly, the second is not in the same league as the first. For a real thrill ride though, watch Denzel in Man on Fire again. What a movie that is - in my top 10 ever.


 I was disappointed too mate. The first had me on the edge of the seat. I read nothing about it or knew anything. I just put it on and thought " yes "


----------



## gavzilla

G-man99 said:


> Messed up film :huh: :thumb


 I like sleeping


----------



## Henda83

G-man99 said:


> Messed up film :huh: :thumb


 It is but also it also a nice change from some of the shite they put out as horror these days, I liked the fact there was no story to it just a clown/monster thing killing for no apparent reason.

clown was really well done as well, far better than the shitty looking clown with the big head in the it remake


----------



## Kazza61

The Peter Jackson film "They Shall Not Grow Old" shown on BBC2 on Sunday for Armistice Day was incredible not just for the technical upgrade to the 100 year old film footage but it rammed home what patriotism really looks like. Absolutely incredible what those fellas went through.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

I'm on the 4th out 6 Bodyguard on iplayer

But you can't beat Spooks or 24. Wanted to do them again but they're not on netflix UK or US and I can't be bothered with DVD box sets.


----------



## Matt6210

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm on the 4th out 6 Bodyguard on iplayer
> 
> But you can't beat Spooks or 24. Wanted to do them again but they're not on netflix UK or US and I can't be bothered with DVD box sets.


 you will enjoy braking bad bro it's about a straight laced science teacher that starts cooking crystal meth and lives a double life.


----------



## anna1

Matt6210 said:


> you will enjoy braking bad bro it's about a straight laced science teacher that starts cooking crystal meth and lives a double life.


 Love breaking bad memes


----------



## G-man99

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm on the 4th out 6 Bodyguard on iplayer
> 
> But you can't beat Spooks or 24. Wanted to do them again but they're not on netflix UK or US and I can't be bothered with DVD box sets.


 Morpheus TV

Your welcome ;-)


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Watched half of The Town on some Sky Channel. Not bad.

Love the violence dished out by the nutcase with the Irish gangland neck tat.

I like the non-rhotic Boston accent. NE US is the only place in America where they say "water" not "wadder".

Next half tmrw as I'm munching on cereal right now.


----------



## anna1

Watched it again to refresh my memory. Liked all of them but I think first one was my favorite

x


----------



## Jonk891

Venom. Slow start but good


----------



## Matt6210

Jonk891 said:


> Venom. Slow start but good


 Thought that was a bit s**t, just funny in parts with tom hardy arguing and talking with venom


----------



## Jonk891

Matt6210 said:


> Thought that was a bit s**t, just funny in pants with tom hardy arguing and talking with venom


 I thought it would of been better than it was


----------



## anna1

@Jonk891


----------



## gavzilla

Kazza61 said:


> The Peter Jackson film "They Shall Not Grow Old" shown on BBC2 on Sunday for Armistice Day was incredible not just for the technical upgrade to the 100 year old film footage but it rammed home what patriotism really looks like. Absolutely incredible what those fellas went through.


 I don't think much people really think about what that generation went through. Ive researched quite a bit about it and about how cruel people can be and how easily people can be talked into evil things. The ss employed thugs to kill 1000s of Jews, rape children and kill men in front of their family's. I love a good kick off and a bit violence when called for but not in the way this was done. Bottom feeders were employed to do the most evil things. Got me so angry watching it I had to switch it off. But yeah thoughs lads that fought to keep hitler from our country and to liberate others were all tough men. Community was stronger thoughs days and loyal. Hitler was some bloke actually and very driven. If only he choose to be a good person maybe he could of made the world more peace like Jesus.


----------



## Kazza61

gavzilla said:


> I don't think much people really think about what that generation went through. Ive researched quite a bit about it and about how cruel people can be and how easily people can be talked into evil things. The ss employed thugs to kill 1000s of Jews, rape children and kill men in front of their family's. I love a good kick off and a bit violence when called for but not in the way this was done. Bottom feeders were employed to do the most evil things. Got me so angry watching it I had to switch it off. But yeah thoughs lads that fought to keep hitler from our country and to liberate others were all tough men. Community was stronger thoughs days and loyal. Hitler was some bloke actually and very driven. If only he choose to be a good person maybe he could of made the world more peace like Jesus.


 I think you've mixed your wars up there. The film was about WW1. Hitler was involved in that one but not as the architect - he was only a Lance Corporal in those days.

If you like reading about that sort of stuff though take a look in to the Rape of Nanking. We in the west think the 2nd world war started in 1939. For the poor sods in China, Philippines and Korea the Japanese kicked it off a few years earlier. What those bastards got up to would give most decent people nightmares.


----------



## gavzilla

Kazza61 said:


> I think you've mixed your wars up there. The film was about WW1. Hitler was involved in that one but not as the architect - he was only a Lance Corporal in those days.
> 
> If you like reading about that sort of stuff though take a look in to the Rape of Nanking. We in the west think the 2nd world war started in 1939. For the poor sods in China, Philippines and Korea the Japanese kicked it off a few years earlier. What those bastards got up to would give most decent people nightmares.


 I beg my pardon your right I have. My last serious I watched was ww2 but I understand ww1 also. I know more about ww2 that ww1. Still both fascinating and tradgic times and it was obvious the Germans were going to make a come back. It only took them 20 years to be a super power again and god know why they didn't go in and finish them off. Hitler was fuelled with revenge. Did you see him walk out of the train after he made France sign the country over to him in the train ? He mean business. A hard man lol! You see his bodyguards ? Pure hard cases too that he trusted with his life. He was very loyal to all his close men. I sometimes wonder is ww3 is going to happen and they need to do it to keep population down. It seems the Muslims are getting the blame now. Just my own conspiracy.


----------



## Frank bull

Peppermint


----------



## Dutch75

The Predator. Very pro autism script which kinda explains things because only an autist could have dreamt up this mess.


----------



## EpicSquats

Dwarf Bukake 5: The smothering


----------



## JohhnyC

Dutch75 said:


> The Predator. Very pro autism script which kinda explains things because only an autist could have dreamt up this mess.


 Agree, PC wank. Why do they have to f**k about with the original 1987 script.

Shite movie , zero suspense, zero build up nor claustrophobic atmosphere like the original


----------



## sauliuhas

Watched creed 2 yesterday. I personally scored it at 6, but mrs gave 10. (Imbd 8)

Some good scenes, and Victor Drago was probably on tren a, as towards the end he was out of breath.


----------



## anna1

So funny had to watch it against


----------



## 6083

Matt6210 said:


> Thought that was a bit s**t, just funny in parts with tom hardy arguing and talking with venom


 I thought it was going to be rubbish but Tom Hardy is an outstanding actor and I quite liked it, only reason I think was I liked the idea of hearing that voice in my head with that bass.


----------



## Matt6210

GTT said:


> I thought it was going to be rubbish but Tom Hardy is an outstanding actor and I quite liked it, only reason I think was I liked the idea of hearing that voice in my head with that bass.


 "Taser yourself"


----------



## 6083

Kazza61 said:


> the Japanese kicked it off a few years earlier. What those bastards got up to would give most decent people nightmares.


 The japs were epically ruthless, took a couple of nukes many years later to knock that mentality into touch.

The shame of surrender


----------



## 6083

Matt6210 said:


> "Taser yourself"


 I did 3 times, it wasn't that bad, hurt a lot, makes your body give way.

I reckon if I lost the plot I could walk it the fk off.

None of the cops had experienced it.

I say.. When in Rome


----------



## LittleMsMuscle

UKWolverine said:


> Hi, looking for inspiration for good films to watch, especially in the action/thriller genre?
> 
> Excellent film I watched last week was The Hurt Locker highly recommend it.


 Bohemian Rhapsody was amazing but then again I love Queen so not sure if its every ones cup of tea ?


----------



## 6083

anna1 said:


> Love breaking bad memes
> 
> View attachment 165671


 Wonder how many new drug dealers that series inspired?


----------



## anna1

GTT said:


> Wonder how many new drug dealers that series inspired?


 I know it didn't inspire me to bake cakes :lol:


----------



## united

Watching American Satan for the second time, pretty good film if your a fan of rock music. Has a good sound track


----------



## JohhnyC

Kazza61 said:


> If you like reading about that sort of stuff though take a look in to the Rape of Nanking. We in the west think the 2nd world war started in 1939. For the poor sods in China, Philippines and Korea the Japanese kicked it off a few years earlier. What those bastards got up to would give most decent people nightmares.


 Dude, that is grim as f**k. I went to the nanking massacre museum 2 years back. Never seen anything like it. Videos of babies being thrown up in the air and caught on bayonets. Women being strapped to chairs for weeks and gang raped. Every soldier was ordered to rape a girl. Then they bayoneted her in the fanny.

I can take any horror movie but when you know it really happened it makes you stick to your stomach. Lots of Chinese come out crying after being there. I was left thinking why did I go on there, holiday atmosphere went to zero.


----------



## TURBS

Watched 'The House That Jack Built' last night... excellent film but felt the murders got in the way of the building work :blush:


----------



## EpicSquats

JohhnyC said:


> Dude, that is grim as f**k. I went to the nanking massacre museum 2 years back. Never seen anything like it. Videos of babies being thrown up in the air and caught on bayonets. Women being strapped to chairs for weeks and gang raped. Every soldier was ordered to rape a girl. Then they bayoneted her in the fanny.
> 
> I can take any horror movie but when you know it really happened it makes you stick to your stomach. Lots of Chinese come out crying after being there. I was left thinking why did I go on there, holiday atmosphere went to zero.


 What made you think going to a museum called "The Nanking massacre museum" wouldn't be traumatic as fvck? Lol.


----------



## anna1

TERBO said:


> Watched 'The House That Jack Built' last night... excellent film but felt the murders got in the way of the building work :blush:


 Crazy movie , huh ? Loved it . Matt Dillon just gets better and better with time


----------



## monkeybiker

EpicSquats said:


> What made you think going to a museum called "The Nanking massacre museum" wouldn't be traumatic as fvck? Lol.


 Probably wasn't expecting all the murders and stuff


----------



## JohhnyC

EpicSquats said:


> What made you think going to a museum called "The Nanking massacre museum" wouldn't be traumatic as fvck? Lol.


 Plenty of other places like auschwitz, killings field Cambodia but nothing as f**ked as the Nanking one. They go full on there. Other countries dumb it down. Didn't get why they had it all written in Japanese as well as Chinese. Can't see many Japanese turning up.


----------



## SwoleTip

Good will hunting. Sick film


----------



## anna1

Another apocalypse movie


----------



## Endomorph84

Watched The BFG last night, the animation was amazing as was the little girl actress.


----------



## Matt6210

Endomorph84 said:


> Watched The BFG last night, the animation was amazing as was the little girl actress.


 Would bang?


----------



## Endomorph84

Matt6210 said:


> Would bang?


 She's about 10 mate, not my thing :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210

Endomorph84 said:


> She's about 10 mate, not my thing :whistling:


 You don't bang 10's? You like ugly birds? :confused1:


----------



## sean m

No one lives. .

If you like blood and violence.


----------



## Popeye66

Dead pool 1 and 2

The greatest showman


----------



## 1691ssor

I watched a movie last night called 'Green Book', quite thought provoking, gentile, not something I'd usually watch and a little predictable in places, felt better for watching it :thumbup1:


----------



## Kazza61

Watched The Commuter last night with Liam Neeson. So many plot holes it was ridiculous. Had a few beers last night and this morning I have a far better film on my tongue than that heep of dogshite.


----------



## anna1

really sad director didn't get the Oscar


----------



## AestheticManlet

Watched "I see you" other week. Weird film about a guy who rents out a holiday home and streams it on dark web, voyeur stuff.

Panty sniffing and the likes. Reminded me of @Heavyassweights for some reason. :lol:

Haha it really did.


----------



## Heavyassweights

AestheticManlet said:


> Watched "I see you" other week. Weird film about a guy who rents out a holiday home and streams it on dark web, voyeur stuff.
> 
> Panty sniffing and the likes. Reminded me of @Heavyassweights for some reason. :lol:
> 
> Haha it really did.


 i shall watch tonight


----------



## Prince Adam

Free solo documentary film, that guy has big balls


----------



## TURBS

AestheticManlet said:


> Watched "I see you" other week. Weird film about a guy who rents out a holiday home and streams it on dark web, voyeur stuff.
> 
> Panty sniffing and the likes. Reminded me of @Heavyassweights for some reason. :lol:
> 
> Haha it really did.


 Watched it the other night... loved it lol


----------



## TURBS

I also watched 'Look Away'... pretty hot too


----------



## monkeybiker

Prince Adam said:


> Free solo documentary film, that guy has big balls


 Watched that couple weeks ago. Guy is mental.


----------



## Heavyassweights

Prince Adam said:


> Free solo documentary film, that guy has big balls


 chemical imbalance

his mrs looked filth


----------



## Endomorph84

I watched Haunted Hill House series on Netflix recently, that's decent.

I finished After Life on Netflix yesterday, that's very funny.


----------



## EpicSquats

sean m said:


> No one lives. .
> 
> If you like blood and violence.


 Is that a documentary about @Frandeman's cooking?


----------



## Frandeman

EpicSquats said:


> Is that a documentary about @Frandeman's cooking?


 More like the second job mate :thumb


----------



## Archaic

If you take aside the Actress that played Captain Marvel is a complete feminist cnut!

The movie was pretty good. I'd give it a strong 6.5.


----------



## Archaic

A Sci-fi movie I'd highly recommend..

Upgrade (2018)

Excellent 1.40hr film. I'd rate it 7.5.


----------



## swole troll

anna1 said:


> Another apocalypse movie


 Just watched this after watching trailer earlier today

Slight twist on the 'zombie' concept, not bad but felt they could have trimmed a lot of it

Almost a 2hr movie that could have been cut to 80mins imo


----------



## anna1

swole troll said:


> Just watched this after watching trailer earlier today
> 
> Slight twist on the 'zombie' concept, not bad but felt they could have trimmed a lot of it
> 
> Almost a 2hr movie that could have been cut to 80mins imo


 Yeah , not the best of it's kind , still found it enjoyable

I like most movies that have to do with desperation and apocalyptic scenarios like that lol


----------



## TITO

monkeybiker said:


> Watched that couple weeks ago. Guy is mental.


 Have you seen the documentary on Netflix called 'the dawn wall' also very good!!!!


----------



## monkeybiker

TITO said:


> Have you seen the documentary on Netflix called 'the dawn wall' also very good!!!!


 I'm far too cheap to pay for netflix 

Found it on an app, will give it a watch at some point.


----------



## TURBS

Just watched Captain Marvel... found it very dark

need to find a better copy lol


----------



## Prince Adam

Green Book - damn great film, plenty of lol moments.


----------



## PSevens2017

A great and very funny film from 2017 - "Free Fire". Great cast - Cillian Murphy (Peaky Blinders), Sharlto Copley (District 9), Armie Hammer, Michael Smiley (Luther), Brie Larson (Capt America) Some unknown actors who were hilarious. Directed by British director Ben Wheatley.


----------



## MBR

TITO said:


> Have you seen the documentary on Netflix called 'the dawn wall' also very good!!!!


 This ^^ The Dawn Wall is excellent


----------



## Archaic

Replicas (2018)

I liked it, and that's not often with a 5* rating on IMDB. I think the low score is partly due to the second half being a bit unbelievable (It's a sci-fi...) And partly due to the unethical tone of the movie.

Basically, Keanu Reeves' wife, two daughters and his son dies in a car crash. He creates clones, and uploads their brains into them.

It's got some plot holes, but I liked it. The 5* rating is pretty harsh. I'd give it 6.2.


----------



## JohhnyC

TERBO said:


> Just watched Captain Marvel... found it very dark


 ya get sick of those hollywood all those selfless american hero movies.

Best part about Avengers was when Thanos wiped half the earth and killed half the Avengers . Petty he didn't get that goody-two-shoes bra strap Captain America. Thanos was right though, needed to be done. World is overpopulated . If i had the infinity stones i would do the same


----------



## TURBS

JohhnyC said:


> ya get sick of those hollywood all those selfless american hero movies.
> 
> Best part about Avengers was when Thanos wiped half the earth and killed half the Avengers . Petty he didn't get that goody-two-shoes bra strap Captain America. Thanos was right though, needed to be done. World is overpopulated . If i had the infinity stones i would do the same


 Ha ha ha... totally agree


----------



## monkeybiker

TITO said:


> Have you seen the documentary on Netflix called 'the dawn wall' also very good!!!!


 Just watched it yesterday. Looked like a far harder challenge. Free solo got more attention more for the danger aspect. Good watch.


----------



## JohhnyC

Prince Adam said:


> Green Book - damn great film, plenty of lol moments.


 just watched it, yup very good, although felt a little politically correct hollywood style oscar movie , yeah we know white people were/are racist and black people are surpressed. Lets reflect.

However can't detract from the acting, direction etc

Didn't even realise it was Viggo Mortensen until the final credits. man did he let himself go for that role


----------



## TURBS

Watched 'Welcome to Curiosity' and reckon you should highly recommend it to people you don't like


----------



## anna1

No great action scenes, it was slow building but an interesting watch


----------



## damn shame

Not a movie but just watched Afterlife a netflix series by Ricky Gervais. Brilliant in everyway.


----------



## 66983

Need to watch this again.


----------



## Cypionate

Haven't watched it yet but mate says it's good, connects to Unbreakable and Split, might stick it on tonight


----------



## TURBS

Cypionate said:


> Haven't watched it yet but mate says it's good, connects to Unbreakable and Split, might stick it on tonight


 I thought it was absolute bollocks mate... should of left two good films alone :angry:


----------



## Cypionate

TERBO said:


> I thought it was absolute bollocks mate... should of left two good films alone :angry:


 Just finished watching it, I haven't seen split, but thought it was ok, was more interested in trying to work out if James McAvoys traps were real or not :lol:


----------



## TURBS

Cypionate said:


> Just finished watching it, I haven't seen split, but thought it was ok, was more interested in trying to work out if James McAvoys traps were real or not :lol:


 Having seen Split I was disappointed... definitely real mate, he's a beast lol


----------



## Cypionate

TERBO said:


> Having seen Split I was disappointed... definitely real mate, he's a beast lol


 Really irritating that actors can put on silly amounts of mass for a film in seemingly no time at all, compared to us who train 5x a week and have nowhere near that :lol:

 

McAvoy ate between 5,000-6,000 calories per day while preparing for the role, and trained four to five days per week in the gym, he told Mr Porter in an interview. [RELATED2] "Instead of eating two eggs in the morning, I'd eat eight," McAvoy said. "Then a snack of chicken breast. Then two chicken breasts for lunch, and then a steak for another snack. Then two salmon steaks for dinner."

Read more at: https://nyc.epeak.in/2017/12/08/photos-james-mcavoy-looks-jacked-after-eating-6000-calories-a-day-for-his-new-movie-glass/


----------



## monkeybiker

Cypionate said:


> Really irritating that actors can put on silly amounts of mass for a film in seemingly no time at all, compared to us who train 5x a week and have nowhere near that :lol:


 There motivation is going to be a lot higher. They get paid millions to be in these films and will be up on the big screen for all to see. They HAVE to get in shape and will have a trainer kicking there arse. Also a lot of it will be good lighting and camera work and they will get a pump on before the scenes.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

monkeybiker said:


> There motivation is going to be a lot higher. They get paid millions to be in these films and will be up on the big screen for all to see. They HAVE to get in shape and will have a trainer kicking there arse. Also a lot of it will be good lighting and camera work and they will get a pump on before the scenes.


 The main thing to remember is that these actors rarely stay in shape after filming similar to sports people don't stay comp ready all year round. Actors are probably pushing themselves hard in every aspect to get in shape with training, gear and diet. Doubt they could sustain it long term.

Quite often they'll film body shots whilst in good shape(start of filming) as being on set for long hours doesn't allow for retaining good shape. Then there are the special effects and all the rest of it.


----------



## JohhnyC

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2106476/?ref_=nv_sr_3?ref_=nv_sr_3

The Hunt:

IMDB give it 8.3. Cracking but depressing. Its a real sad reflection of modern society

All blokes need to watch this


----------



## BLUE(UK)

JohhnyC said:


> All blokes need to watch this


 Will it make me a man?


----------



## JohhnyC

BLUE(UK) said:


> Will it make me a man?


 Will make you cross the road every time you see a kid. :huh:


----------



## anna1

Have been pretty disappointed with what I've seen lately so I went back to older movies

for those who like a bit of suspense


----------



## Will2309

Watched gone baby gone and gone girl today. Very surprised how good they are.


----------



## 66983

Will2309 said:


> Watched gone baby gone


 Awesome film,

Casey Affleck is so underrated.


----------



## Will2309

Sparkey said:


> Awesome film,
> 
> Casey Affleck is so underrated.


 Yeah I agree, thought he played the part very well. What are your thoughts on the ending, did he make the right call??


----------



## 66983

Will2309 said:


> Yeah I agree, thought he played the part very well. What are your thoughts on the ending, did he make the right call??


 Hmm, Difficult,

To Quote'

'We don't know why we do what we do, everyone looks out their own window'

Whatever I tell you was my choice, is exactly that, my choice.

Do I want the best for the child? Yes obviously.

In an ideal world, no Mother should ever be separated from her child.

To, answer the question 'did he make the right call?'

I can't tell you...he made 'his' call and stood buy it.

Great film though :thumb


----------



## Will2309

Sparkey said:


> Hmm, Difficult,
> 
> To Quote'
> 
> 'We don't know why we do what we do, everyone looks out their own window'
> 
> Whatever I tell you was my choice, is exactly that, my choice.
> 
> Do I want the best for the child? Yes obviously.
> 
> In an ideal world, no Mother should ever be separated from her child.
> 
> To, answer the question 'did he make the right call?'
> 
> I can't tell you...he made 'his' call and stood buy it.
> 
> Great film though :thumb


 Nice answer.


----------



## anna1

Was going to make this a James McAvoy weekend after recent talk here lol

hadn't seen Filth , only read the book but he's excellent in it


----------



## swole troll

Enjoyed 'unsane'

Cba to do a write up but you'll probably enjoy it

- swole troll

Movie critic


----------



## anna1

swole troll said:


> Enjoyed 'unsane'
> 
> Cba to do a write up but you'll probably enjoy it
> 
> - swole troll
> 
> Movie critic


 Watched that one

really good

have to chime in adding the trailer lol


----------



## monkeybiker

swole troll said:


> Enjoyed 'unsane'
> 
> Cba to do a write up but you'll probably enjoy it
> 
> - swole troll
> 
> Movie critic


 Looks similar idea as stonehearst asylum


----------



## Abc987

Watched creed 2 last weekend. A typical rocky film but enjoyed it

we also took kids to see dumbo yesterday. It was good but not as good as I was hoping, Most of the original songs weren't in it either. Kids liked it though so was worth going

im looking forward to the release of Aladdin next month and the lion king. Both great Disney movies (lion king probably my favourite ) and the trailers look great


----------



## Kristina

The BEST movies I've watched recently:

The Accountant (BADASS plus it's got Ben Affleck hellyeah)... 

The Highwaymen - Kevin Costner And Woody Harrelson (Bonnie & Clyde) - needs no words.


----------



## Baka

Must watch :

-Old boy (Original version from KR)

-Burning (2018)

-I saw the devil


----------



## Bish83

anna1 said:


> Have been pretty disappointed with what I've seen lately so I went back to older movies
> 
> for those who like a bit of suspense


 Similar movie, british made (i think) the girl lives an eternity uses a companion to carry her around in a box during the day so she can feast else where. The companion grows old and she finds another to help her.


----------



## Bish83

anna1 said:


> Yeah , not the best of it's kind , still found it enjoyable
> 
> I like most movies that have to do with desperation and apocalyptic scenarios like that lol


 Might be interested in Black Summer, the first 3 episodes are tasty but it sort of loses its way a bit after 5-7.


----------



## anna1

Bish83 said:


> Similar movie, british made (i think) the girl lives an eternity uses a companion to carry her around in a box during the day so she can feast else where. The companion grows old and she finds another to help her.


 I think you mean " Let me in " remake of the Swedish original


----------



## Cypionate

Couple years old now but a good watch, thriller/horror


----------



## TURBS

Watched 'A Vigilante' the other night, really good


----------



## anna1

Bish83 said:


> Might be interested in Black Summer, the first 3 episodes are tasty but it sort of loses its way a bit after 5-7.


 Well you were right . It is intense. Keeps you interesting throughout

well the first 3 episodes I've watched anyway


----------



## anna1

Not new but I'd never watched it

nice action plus that Grillo guy is hot

x


----------



## Scooter

snowpiercer

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/?ref_=nv_sr_1?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## AestheticManlet

Long shot seen it in cinema other week actually a really good film, very funny.


----------



## M73

Scooter said:


> snowpiercer
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706620/?ref_=nv_sr_1?ref_=nv_sr_1


 I watched this again the other week and had forgot it was a decent film with a good cast


----------



## swole troll

recently watched

*'incident in a ghostland' *

i thought it was an excellent horror movie

Pascal Laugier has yet to disappoint me, *'martyrs'* being another good film he directed

and on the topic of french horror* 'switchblade romance' *and *'frontiers' *are both worth a watch.

i started to watch more world cinema about 10 years ago since horror is by far my favorite genre and im honestly at a point where i feel like ive seen all english spoken horrors 
obviously havnt seen all but try me and im sure ive seen your suggestion (assuming its not total unheard of shite and even then ive probably still seen it)

if you are more a fan of american stuff then the last half decent one i watched was called *'pyewacket' *

the best youll get out of me is the recent stand out ones ive seen since my mind is cluttered with thousand and thousands of movies that ill probably start murmuring random lines of when im in an old peoples home with dementia


----------



## 1691ssor

This film was quite a surprise, well made a change and must admit I watched it till the end :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Worth a watch?

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt8819596/


----------



## Ares

We watched Nobody last night - it was absolutely class! Think.. a dad's John Wick and throw in a bit of Law Abiding Citizen. Violent, funny, bit silly.. highly recommend :thumbup1:


----------



## Kazza61

Ares said:


> We watched Nobody last night - it was absolutely class! Think.. a dad's John Wick and throw in a bit of Law Abiding Citizen. Violent, funny, bit silly.. highly recommend :thumbup1:


 It's a fantastic watch - I mentioned it yesterday in the series watching thread. Love the dry humour and extreme violence mix.


----------



## gymaddict1986

I thought this was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Ares

Kazza61 said:


> It's a fantastic watch - I mentioned it yesterday in the series watching thread. Love the dry humour and extreme violence mix.


 It really was mate, going into it I was thinking.. please don't be s**t, at least be 'ok' and it ended up being mint!

We saw Wonder Woman 1984 last weekend and it was fu**ing wank :lol:


----------



## Kazza61

Ares said:


> It really was mate, going into it I was thinking.. please don't be s**t, at least be 'ok' and it ended up being mint!
> 
> We saw Wonder Woman 1984 last weekend and it was fu**ing wank :lol:


 Couldn't agree more. Nobody was far better than expected, Wonder Woman 1984 was far worse.


----------



## TURBS

Kazza61 said:


> It's a fantastic watch - I mentioned it yesterday in the series watching thread. Love the dry humour and extreme violence mix.


 Saw it last night, good recommendation as loved it :thumb


----------



## Denied

Just watched Molly's game, interesting watch but as with most true stories or at least based on true stories, Google it after watching, some interesting names come up.


----------



## 92917

*Sleepers*. -- fairly old film but very good. :thumbup1:

De Niro. Brad Pitt. Dustin Hoffman. Kevin bacon.


----------



## Tricky

Page Eight


----------



## Kill Kcal

Nightcrawler


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I'm looking forward to free guy, staring Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Ares

Kill Kcal said:


> Nightcrawler


 Class, Jake Gileenhalybum is great in everything (except Prince of Persia. We don't talk about that.)

You seen Demolition? Def worth a go if not mate



Ken Hutchinson said:


> I'm looking forward to free guy, staring Ryan Reynolds.


 I acquired this yesterday, going to give it a go tonight if the quality is good


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ares said:


> Class, Jake Gileenhalybum is great in everything (except Prince of Persia. We don't talk about that.)
> 
> You seen Demolition? Def worth a go if not mate
> 
> I acquired this yesterday, going to give it a go tonight if the quality is good


 Did you watch it?

if so was it any good without giving anything away.


----------



## Ares

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Did you watch it?
> 
> if so was it any good without giving anything away.


 I didn't mate no, the Firestick wouldn't play the file type (which is weird because it usually handles MKV).

Watched Boondock Saints instead, I'd highly recommend if you haven't seen! One of my absolute favourites, don't let the s**t trailer throw you off :lol:

Violent and funny as f**k with an interesting message, plus Billy Connolly is in it so, win win win!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ares said:


> I didn't mate no, the Firestick wouldn't play the file type (which is weird because it usually handles MKV).
> 
> Watched Boondock Saints instead, I'd highly recommend if you haven't seen! One of my absolute favourites, don't let the s**t trailer throw you off :lol:
> 
> Violent and funny as f**k with an interesting message, plus Billy Connolly is in it so, win win win!


 Never seen Boondock Saints, fcuk knows how this got past me, it's got a good review on imbd and amazon, but not on rottentomatoes

Downloading it now.


----------



## Ares

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Never seen Boondock Saints, fcuk knows how this got past me, it's got a good review on imbd and amazon, but not on rottentomatoes


 It's definitely a sleeper / cult film.

There was a super limited release in the US as a shooting occurred at around that time, and given the nature of the film it was pulled from cinemas if I remember rightly. Which is a shame, because it really is great.

Vigilantism has always fascinated me. I support the idea on a moral level, but practically the line is far too easy to blur


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Ares said:


> It's definitely a sleeper / cult film.
> 
> There was a super limited release in the US as a shooting occurred at around that time, and given the nature of the film it was pulled from cinemas if I remember rightly. Which is a shame, because it really is great.
> 
> Vigilantism has always fascinated me. I support the idea on a moral level, but practically the line is far too easy to blur


 The justice system is far to soft, if the courts wont hand out tougher sentences, you can see why people deal with it themselves.


----------



## Ares

Looked it up - it was only released in 5 fu**ing cinemas, and for.. get this.. *one week * :lol:

The shooting I mentioned earlier was Columbine, and prior to that the director had a fall out with Harvey Weinstein, who I'm guessing was responsible for the absurdly limited release. What a train wreck.

Anyway, hope you enjoy mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 92917

Not a film but enjoyed the son of Sam documentary about the serial killer on Netflix.


----------



## monkeybiker

Another vote for nobody, watched it last night, great film.


----------



## swole troll

gymaddict1986 said:


> I thought this was a pretty good movie.


 He's gotten so fat, like John Goodman with a kiwi accent.


----------



## Jackoffblades

monkeybiker said:


> Another vote for nobody, watched it last night, great film.


 Better call John wick. I'd watch this in cinemas when they open soon but not sure if it's going to show in cinemas. The guy is a really good actor


----------



## Kazza61

Jackoffblades said:


> Better call John wick. I'd watch this in cinemas when they open soon but not sure if it's going to show in cinemas. The guy is a really good actor


 It's made by the same people who made John Wick.


----------



## Jackoffblades

Kazza61 said:


> It's made the same people who made John Wick.


 Haha what a coincidence


----------



## gymaddict1986

swole troll said:


> He's gotten so fat, like John Goodman with a kiwi accent.


 I know I thought that :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84

Watched this in the weekend. Very good film!!

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt2850272/


----------



## Ares

We watched one called Sputnik last night and it was great. Lots of reading involved though as it's a Russian film


----------



## monkeybiker

Watched Zombieland double tap. Wasn't expecting much as sequels can sometimes be disappointing but was pretty good.


----------



## Davemp

Escape from Pretoria


----------



## Dazza2203

Watched the new Mortal Kombat the other day, worth a watch..... defiantly better than the original. I'd say its a nice easy watch.


----------



## swole troll

Dazza2203 said:


> Watched the new Mortal Kombat the other day, worth a watch..... defiantly better than the original. I'd say its a nice easy watch.


 That's no major feat though is it, the original was appalling!

I do agree though, it is a fun and easy watch, kong vs Godzilla was similar in that regard, just wack it on and mouth breath to all the action and entertainment.


----------



## swole troll

Not saying it was great but I've seen so many films I only really remember the most recent unless prompted / reminder of a movie I've seen.

That said oxygen on Netflix wasn't a bad watch.

Not going to blow you away but found it grasping enough to enjoy the 90min or so runtime.


----------



## Denied

swole troll said:


> Not saying it was great but I've seen so many films I only really remember the most recent unless prompted / reminder of a movie I've seen.
> 
> That said oxygen on Netflix wasn't a bad watch.
> 
> Not going to blow you away but found it grasping enough to enjoy the 90min or so runtime.


 With the amount of shite people have watched over the last year. I think anything vaguely entertaining is a win.


----------



## Denied

Watched ready or not, on sky. Same actress from the killer Queen babysitter films. If you enjoyed those you'll probably like it.


----------



## Dazza2203

swole troll said:


> That's no major feat though is it, the original was appalling!
> 
> I do agree though, it is a fun and easy watch, kong vs Godzilla was similar in that regard, just wack it on and mouth breath to all the action and entertainment.


 Haha, couldn't agree more! although id rate it higher than the Street Fighter film... and defiantly higher than the Super Mario Bros film... although they are still great in my eyes.


----------



## neverminder

Doesn't get better than John Wick. One of the few non-woke movies made in the last decade.


----------



## 92917

Quite enjoyed that.


----------



## Kimurasweep

Brightburn lol makes me want to adopt a child!


----------



## Denied

Not watched it yet, so don't blame me if it's terrible. Film on Sky Movies called Muscle. It's about a bodybuilder and his personal trainer, so thought it might be up some peoples street.


----------



## R5Gtt75

Denied said:


> Not watched it yet, so don't blame me if it's terrible. Film on Sky Movies called Muscle. It's about a bodybuilder and his personal trainer, so thought it might be up some peoples street.


 I fancy watching this.


----------



## TURBS

Couple of really good films I've seen this week....

Wrath of Man (2021)









Freaks (2018)


----------



## 92917

Best film I have seen in a long time&#8230; not because it was amazing but because most films these days are p*ss poor.

Good film though. Full of Plot twists. Well worth a watch.


----------

